# WF SAUCES: NO ONE CARES ABOUT SCOTLAND, JOEL



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Someone good is running it this year :mark:

At least I won't have to read about loads of foreign show ponies signing for Norwich this summer (especially as we aren't in the prem)...hopefully.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

score to live


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

DRMIC, REMY, MANDZUKIC, THE YEAR OF ARSENAL BUYING STRIKERS.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

would rather *GRIEZMANN* plz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Liverpool FC and Brendan Rodgers have formally announced that they are interested in signing Tony Hibbert from their neighbors. "He's got an impressive touch, has the experience we need, and is a great fisherman." Rodgers shared after his 2-1 win. If a deal is struck, Glen Johnson's future may be up in the air, with Arsenal racing for his signature, as a possible replacement for Bacary Sagna.
> 
> joal.com


Pretty interesting.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Glen fucking Johnson :kobe5


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Toulouse rightback Serge Aurier to Arsenal.

Don't know shit about him, other than he's fast as hell. So yeah. Bring 'em in.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I would much rather have Sebastian Jung. More GERMANS.

Why the hell are we linked with Rio Ferdinand :ti


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

can't forget our French roots.

Vela should also be returning to Arsenal. I don't see how Arsene passes up on the £3.3m buyback clause. Bargain. Clearly better than recent striker signings such as Park.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

5 cm's
4 cb's
2 fullbacks
2 wingers
1 strikers

that's all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No pics made in paint. No buys


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems everyone is saying we've made a £27m bid for Luke Shaw, hopefully that deal can be done quickly, need to get signing done as early as possible


----------



## __howdy__ (May 11, 2014)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sunderland desperately need to sign a striker, as well as sign half of our out contract squad to new contracts


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Seems everyone is saying we've made a £27m bid for Luke Shaw, hopefully that deal can be done quickly, need to get signing done as early as possible


Do want, throw in young also woody.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vellios is out of contract in the summer, so he's one for Everton's out column


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Like that we're not wasting time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Vellios is out of contract in the summer, so he's one for Everton's out column


Will you lot have 15-25m for wayne this summer?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Will you lot have 15-25m for wayne this summer?


Would have gladly seen Wayne come home prior to him signing the contract. 

That door has since slammed shut since


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

<3 DA but KIZ RUNNING THE TRANSFER THREAD AGAIN :mark: 

Just sign some good players pls :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who did last summers? when we signed fellaini :jones

pls not Kiz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Utd signed Mata under my commissionship btw


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

that's precisely why you are the worst commissioner


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Who did last summers? when we signed fellaini :jones
> 
> pls not Kiz.


I don't think Fellaini was your last acquisition last summer. :moyes2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Curtis Good on loan again plz.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

EARLY (Oh so very early) Predicition on our movement this window.

*OUT* (Both Moses and Cissokho are out but since they are only on loan I won't list them below)(Actually wouldn't be suprised if we kept Cissokho but we sure as fuck aren't keeping Moses)

- Aspas
- Agger
- Brad Jones
- Johnson
- Alberto (Loan possibly)
- MAYBE Skrtel but I doubt we will move him

*IN*

- Winger (Konoplyanka/Shaqiri)
- Couple of CMs (Rakitic, Kroos, Lallana mold etc.)
- Fullbacks (Ben Davies, Alberto Moreno etc.)
- Competition for Mignolet (Vorm)


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems obvious that Shaw is going to Man U but i'd prefer to see him at Chelsea. 

I hope Arsenal spend big too this summer, they need a couple of world class players to turn their team into real title challengers. A striker is the main priority as Giroud(who I rate) can't lead the line on his own.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

THE THREAD WHERE WE DISCUSS FITBA CLUBS BUYING AND SELLING FITBA PLAYERS FROM AND TO OTHER FITBA CLUBS :mark: (DA for Sports poster of the year btw) 

center backs and fullbacks pls

brendan pls 

(also a midfielder who can keep his footing :side being harsh i luv u stevie g


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If United do sign Shaw for 27m, It will obviously be a risk but he's only young and looks to be a very solid left back. Time will tell if he's worth it or not. Same goes with Lallana.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Destiny said:


> If United do sign Shaw for 27m, It will obviously be a risk but he's only young and looks to be a very solid left back. Time will tell if he's worth it or not. Same goes with Lallana.


If United do end up with Shaw for a lofty 27 millions then they can be prepared to be bent over by every team they hope to do business with this window when these teams see them paying so much for an 18 year-old left back :woolcock


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

dat English player tax tho


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> EARLY (Oh so very early) Predicition on our movement this window.
> 
> *OUT* (Both Moses and Cissokho are out but since they are only on loan I won't list them below)(Actually wouldn't be suprised if we kept Cissokho but we sure as fuck aren't keeping Moses)
> 
> ...


Do not want Konoplyanka, do want Shaqiri + Bakkali. Also Reina and Assaidi will surely be gone this window. Don't want Agger to leave, Skrtel can fuck off, Kolo can fuck off, Coates can get loaned out, Ilori to play a few games, Sakho to play more + 2 decent CBs to come in.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

the usually reliable David McDonnell saying the fee is £25m, and it has been agreed



> Manchester United have secured the £25million capture of Luke Shaw.
> 
> United have reached agreement with Southampton for the signature of the left-back, who has been included in England's World Cup squad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FUTURE GOAT LEFT BACK :mark:

expensive, but we'll get 10-15 years out of him

no way Bayern would sell Shaqiri with Ribery and Robben getting over 30 years old each. Dream on RUS :lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No Luke, no.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™;34103705 said:


> FUTURE GOAT LEFT BACK :mark:
> 
> expensive, but we'll get 10-15 years out of him
> 
> no way Bayern would sell Shaqiri with Ribery and Robben getting over 30 years old each. Dream on RUS :lol


didn't say we would get him, just saying i'd like to get him. Its like when United fans say they want Reus and Kroos. Not going to happen but you can want a player. Keep up Adam :brodgers

we should get cracking on buying Lallana otherwise Saints will start jacking up the price given how they're getting players bought off them :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kroos is a _slight_ possibility, but yeah Reus is not happening.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Will Southampton let Lallana go if Shaw is leaving for all that money? He doesn't seem like the type of player to force a move. 

I'm probably just being hopeful because I want Southampton to keep their best players.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton should just let Lallana leave and not Shaw in that case. :brodgers

It's a lot of money for Shaw, but it doesn't really matter to United. All indications are that they're setting out to spend anyway. Much like City paying big for Fernandinho, Shaw's worth is his value to United. No one else would pay that much, but it won't be a bad deal for them.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool have placed a bid for Lallana. 

Shaqiri is available.

Johnson :no:, Henderson, Sturridge, Sterling, Gerrard in WC Squad. Flanagan on standby :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd much rather lose Lallana and keep Shaw. May as well list half our first team as leaving.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Liverpool have made a bid for Southampton captain Adam Lallana, BBC Radio Solent has learned.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/27371960


:yum:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

shaw going to a midtable team for the money

filthy mercenary, money over ambition, etc etc etc.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rodgers said we're going for first team players this window which is great, Lalana would be a great start though he would cost a crap load. 

I'd take Borini back as 3rd choice striker unless some Italian team comes in with a stupid offer. His work rate is perfect for the pressing game we play and his movement is brilliant, he works on his finishing in training and he could get us 12-15 goals next season.

I


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Can someone please explain to me how £27m for Luke Shaw is a bad deal. He's not some one season wonder and he's not some foreign hack who looked good in a shoddy league like France or Italy that can't cope with proper competition. There's an extremely high chance we'll have one of the LBs in the world for the next decade. Look at as £3m a season and it's a great deal. You're looking at as well he'll flop and it'll be a waste of money but honestly how high is that risk? I'd be comfortable staking my (super valued) fitba thread reputation on him not being a flop. Plus I'd much rather we spend the money and get someone who will be one of the best LBs in the world for the next decade then end up with someone high risk signing that constantly leaves a big weakness in our defence.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

leverkusen have signed josip drmic from nuremberg


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Can someone please explain to me how £27m for Luke Shaw is a bad deal. He's not some one season wonder and he's not some foreign hack who looked good in a shoddy league like France or Italy that can't cope with proper competition. There's an extremely high chance we'll have one of the LBs in the world for the next decade. Look at as £3m a season and it's a great deal. You're looking at as well he'll flop and it'll be a waste of money but honestly how high is that risk? I'd be comfortable staking my (super valued) fitba thread reputation on him not being a flop. Plus I'd much rather we spend the money and get someone who will be one of the best LBs in the world for the next decade then end up with someone high risk signing that constantly leaves a big weakness in our defence.*



Honesty it's not a bad deal per say but it's a very high risk deal paying so much money for essentially potential. Let's not act like Shaw is some world class player or anything he still has a lot to learn and there is ok guarantee he will stick around for years and years to come.

Not to mention such a high value for such a huge club could could put a lot of pressure on him and he's still pretty damn young.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

As a Newcastle fan, we're in DIRE need of at least two strikers, one centre back, one central midfielder & one right back. 

..Then I woke up. fpalm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He's not just potential though. He was the best LB in the league this season. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Can someone please explain to me how £27m for Luke Shaw is a bad deal. He's not some one season wonder and he's not some foreign hack who looked good in a shoddy league like France or Italy that can't cope with proper competition. There's an extremely high chance we'll have one of the LBs in the world for the next decade. Look at as £3m a season and it's a great deal. You're looking at as well he'll flop and it'll be a waste of money but honestly how high is that risk? I'd be comfortable staking my (super valued) fitba thread reputation on him not being a flop. Plus I'd much rather we spend the money and get someone who will be one of the best LBs in the world for the next decade then end up with someone high risk signing that constantly leaves a big weakness in our defence.*


You're looking at more than 3 mil a season when you factor in his wages. Say bare minimum is the 75k a week that was mentioned in that article and forget all the various bonuses and clauses that come with a contract. Thats nearly 4 mil a season in wages which will increase a few times throughout that 10-15 year period you guys are talking about. I don't think its a bad deal, but much like i feel with us and Lallana its a bit more expensive than i'd like. 



Seabs said:


> *He's not just potential though. He was the best LB in the league this season. *


One of the best, Azpi had a great season, Baines is always solid etc etc.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it's ok Seabs, people are just jelly we're getting him and they're not. Mainly Pool fans who are stuck with Enrique and Flanagan for next season so far :lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm a bit surprised that United are seemingly going to get Shaw without having to fight off some competition. I guess they moved first and no one else is going to offer more than that but I thought Chelsea and City would be sniffing around. Hell, if I was Chelsea or City I'd probably put in 30m bid anyway. Make United have to pay more or steal Shaw from them. Both of these teams could use a left back.



BkB Hulk said:


> Southampton should just let Lallana leave and not Shaw in that case. :brodgers


Lallana's not gonna get them 27m though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No matter which way you look at it, nearly £30m for a full back is a lot of money. You expect to pay that sort of money for players who can win you games, not a full back.

I don't think it's a bad deal. Just highly overpriced. And I even questioned the money being talked about when it seemed like he may go to Chelsea earlier in the season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> leverkusen have signed josip drmic from nuremberg


:floyd1


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shaw for 27m looks like the bargain of the century compared to Fellaini for 28.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> You're looking at more than 3 mil a season when you factor in his wages. Say bare minimum is the 75k a week that was mentioned in that article and forget all the various bonuses and clauses that come with a contract. Thats nearly 4 mil a season in wages which will increase a few times throughout that 10-15 year period you guys are talking about. I don't think its a bad deal, but much like i feel with us and Lallana its a bit more expensive than i'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best, Azpi had a great season, Baines is always solid etc etc.


*Well yeah but you have to factor wages, etc into every transfer fee. The point is this isn't some 29 year old we're signing for a quick 2-3 season fix. It's a lot of money but that's the type of money you have to spend to get a player like him. 18, Southampton don't need to sell and already proven quality in this league. Those sort of players will never come cheap and I'd much rather have the quality for an extra £5-10m.

Azpi was up there but will he be a permanent LB? He's better than Baines because he can actually defend.*


Joel said:


> No matter which way you look at it, nearly £30m for a full back is a lot of money. You expect to pay that sort of money for players who can win you games, not a full back.
> 
> I don't think it's a bad deal. Just highly overpriced. And I even questioned the money being talked about when it seemed like he may go to Chelsea earlier in the season.


*:kobe Any player on the pitch can win or lose a game.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *:kobe Any player on the pitch can win or lose a game.*


C'mon. A full back isn't going to be considered a game winner. You're not going to be looking at Shaw when you draw a game and thinking, if only he did something special at a particular moment, we may have won the game. That's what you're going to expect from the guys on the pitch who are there to win you games and the reason why you spend £30m and £40m for.

Shaw is a very good player already and probably will be a great player in a couple of years and a world class player in 5 years or so. And I'm not saying United fans should be upset about the deal. You all need a left back and having good English players help. All I'm saying is nearly £30m for a full back is overpriced. I said it when Madrid bought Coentrao for around that sum. I'm saying the same now.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Full Backs/Defenders can win you games too, it's not all about attacking. Just look at the amount of goals we conceded (or nearly conceded) because of BIG PATRICE this season.

I know it's different but look at Ferdinand, he cost us 30mil, was young and had a lot of potential. Turned out pretty great.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> it's ok Seabs, people are just jelly we're getting him and they're not. Mainly Pool fans who are stuck with Enrique and Flanagan for next season so far :lol


No one is saying Shaw's a bad player, just expensive. I'd rather keep Flanno than pay 27 mil for Shaw though. 



Seabs said:


> *Well yeah but you have to factor wages, etc into every transfer fee. The point is this isn't some 29 year old we're signing for a quick 2-3 season fix. It's a lot of money but that's the type of money you have to spend to get a player like him. 18, Southampton don't need to sell and already proven quality in this league. Those sort of players will never come cheap and I'd much rather have the quality for an extra £5-10m.
> 
> Azpi was up there but will he be a permanent LB? He's better than Baines because he can actually defend.*
> 
> ...


point was just 75k a week for a player so young is a fair amount which is only going to increase. Likewise with what Joel is saying, 27 mil is a lot to spend on a fullback. Its no coincidence why the top 10 most expensive transfers are all forwards, mids and wingers. Shaw is a good player, its just an expensive transfer.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agreed w/Joel that 27m for a full back is a lot. You can slice it how you want, but full backs don't go for that type of currency generally. Still, like I said before, United are going to splash cash anyway. A player like Shaw is worth whatever they want to pay for him.



Renegade™ said:


> it's ok Seabs, people are just jelly we're getting him and they're not. Mainly Pool fans who are stuck with Enrique and Flanagan for next season so far :lol


You could have done with Flanaginho this season lad. :brodgers



Saint Dick said:


> Lallana's not gonna get them 27m though.


Yeah, but we're lovely people.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jose confirmed that Eto'o has finished his contract so he's the first one to leave. We're probably going to sell Ba so it's going to be the striker that he brings, Torres and most likely Lukaku, although I'm not sure about Lukaku as it doesn't look like Mourinho will play him as a first or even second choice for next season.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

When does the transfer window start? Or did FIFA not announce that yet?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Palace bid £5 million for John Ruddy:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/competitions/premier-league/10825244/Crystal-Palace-to-make-5m-summer-bid-for-Norwich-City-goalkeeper-John-Ruddy.html

Surprising if true, but Speroni's contract is running out in a few weeks and he might not re-sign.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City linked with Adil Rami, ok i can live with that, but linked with Fred? really?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GoldenSilver said:


> When does the transfer window start? Or did FIFA not announce that yet?


Have you only just started to watch football?

This is a serious question, so answer it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lol


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Have you only just started to watch football?
> 
> This is a serious question, so answer it.


Nah. Watched it all my life. Guessing it starts in June. Heh, forgot about that. Been a long season, and honestly, I don't pay attention to the transfer window much.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

July 1. 

Chelsea should cut the deadwood and sell Torres and Ba too.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Wagg said:


> July 1.
> 
> Chelsea should cut the *deadwood* and sell *Torres* and Ba too.


:duck

Chelsea needs 3 signings, a top quality striker and CM and either a back-up full back or quality full-back. Beyond that, cutting 2 strikers (looks like Eto'o and Ba), letting go of Cole and possibly of Lampard, recalling Lukaku, Courtois and an attacking mid (Piazon/Atsu) and cutting as many of our loanee list as we can.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Roman is gonna damn near make sure the Torres experiment works no matter what isn't he. How the guy will still probably have a Chelsea contract next season is beyond me. Can't see Ba leaving either tbh, especially if e'to is indeed gone. Lukaku could be sold for some strange reason as well. Don't understand why Jose doesn't seemingly want him but who knows. Ba playing 3rd choice behind Torres and whoever Chelsea bring in sounds like the likely situation come deadline day.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No more Iris Mel at WBA next season enaldo.

In terms of WBA, basically need a whole new defence barring Olsson and Jones, a CF and some wingers.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WBA linked with our very own Brian McDermott please please take him off our hand if compensation is a problem I will stump up the cash myself


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Villa for sale. :wilkins


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> *Roman is gonna damn near make sure the Torres experiment works no matter what isn't he. How the guy will still probably have a Chelsea contract next season is beyond me.* Can't see Ba leaving either tbh, especially if e'to is indeed gone. Lukaku could be sold for some strange reason as well. Don't understand why Jose doesn't seemingly want him but who knows. Ba playing 3rd choice behind Torres and whoever Chelsea bring in sounds like the likely situation come deadline day.


It's not a hard situation to work out. No one wants him. So we can't move him. Thus, he keeps his Chelsea contract.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*There's teams that would take him, just not for the wages or the transfer fee that would be demanded.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think it's solely the wages. I don't think we would demand something too high, because getting his wages off our books would be the most important thing.

I'd let him go for free if it meant to get his wages off the book. But he'll be here for the next 2 years, unfortunately. Mourinho saying he's in his plans next season, while burying him as a striker in the same interview crushed my hopes of him going.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ferdinand not being offered a new contract according to the Mail, probably the correct decision, will be 36 next season. Can see Michael Keane being promoted to the first team and possibly another centre back joining, perhaps Garay considering he seems to be linked every window


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






*OH PABLO ZABALETA
HE IS THE FUCKING MAN
HE COMES FROM ARGENTINA
HE'S HARDER THAN JUPP STAM
HE PLAYS IN BLUE & WHITE FOR PELLEGRINIS MEN 
AND WHEN WE WIN THE LEAGUE?
WE'LL SING THIS SONG AGAIN!

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
MANUEL PELLEGRINI
HE IS THE FUCKING MAN
HE WAS BORN IN CHILE, HE'S GOT A MASTER PLAN
TO WIN US LOTS OF TROPHIES AND PUT US ON THE TOP
AND UNLIKE DAVID MOYES,
HE WILL NOT FUCKING FLOP
*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who is Jupp? Jaap's weaker young bro?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sky Sources saying we've agreed the £32m Diego Costa deal and it'll be announced early June.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Who is Jupp? Jaap's weaker young bro?


His mum


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stam has a mam? i thought he was from another planet like the predator.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Sky Sources saying we've agreed the £32m Diego Costa deal and it'll be announced early June.


:moyes1

Now all I need to hear is that Lukaku will be a backup next season, and I think its a very plausible fix to the striker situation.

Yeah I now feel like Torres is staying after Mourinho's words yesterday. He is a curse. But if he is third choice after Costa and Lukaku, I can live with it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Costa :ti will probably turn into another flop like Soldado


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Do you ever say anything positive?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Do you ever say anything positive?


About teams I like yeah, Costa is overrated everyone will see that next season


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who do you like? Apart from vicious thugs from the 70s?

Legit question.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Who do you like? Apart from vicious thugs from the 70s?
> 
> Legit question.



West Ham, Spurs, Villa, Sunderland


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm going to need reasons. This is an interview for permanent residence in the football threads.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I'm going to need reasons. This is an interview for permanent residence in the football threads.


:ti


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So you've no idea why you follow 4 teams who play in the same league, in the same country, two of them in the same city? I can see that you really understand football, lad!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Strange bunch of teams along with also the fact he's a leeds fan.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> So you've no idea why you follow 4 teams who play in the same league, in the same country, two of them in the same city? I can see that you really understand football, lad!


You go to many Man United games? or you in the transition of switching to City like half of your town?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I live 3 minutes away from the ground and I've been to all but 3 home games in the past 2 seasons. Born in Manchester (yep, the centre of it), moved away but recently moved back. I'd like for you to continue with your post until you eventually reach a valid point though. You ignored my question as you're unable to coherently form a sentence without negative connotations.

Did you start supporting Leeds in the 70s when they won by kicking the shit out of players, basically disgusting one of the best managers this country has seen (Clough)? Maybe you started in the 90's with Hasselbaink and their constant reliance on LUCAS RADEBE? Or was it the recent glory years of Smith, Rio, Kewell, Viduka - who won you nothing but a winding up order and administration? Or has Ross McCormack been hanging out of the end of your sister and you're after some free tickets?

Manchester is a city by the way, a town is one like Huddersfield who you're stuck playing against now.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I live 3 minutes away from the ground and I've been to all but 3 home games in the past 2 seasons. Born in Manchester (yep, the centre of it), moved away but recently moved back. I'd like for you to continue with your post until you eventually reach a valid point though. You ignored my question as you're unable to coherently form a sentence without negative connotations.
> 
> Did you start supporting Leeds in the 70s when they won by kicking the shit out of players, basically disgusting one of the best managers this country has seen (Clough)? Maybe you started in the 90's with Hasselbaink and their constant reliance on LUCAS RADEBE? Or was it the recent glory years of Smith, Rio, Kewell, Viduka - who won you nothing but a winding up order and administration? Or has Ross McCormack been hanging out of the end of your sister and you're after some free tickets?



I'm 22 mate so you work out the rest


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I had sushi for the first time when I was 24, how am I meant to know how old you were when you realised Leeds are shit?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I had sushi for the first time when I was 24, how am I meant to know how old you were when you realised Leeds are shit?



Probably just after we beat you 1-0 in the FA Cup at Old Toilet


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can see Costa getting several red cards a season. Petulant cunt when it isn't going his way.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Due to your lack of a useful reply, I am the champion. You have failed your interview like Hitler would if he applied for an I.T job. In Bethlehem.

I banish you from this thread.

Your dick is just too short to fuck with God.

Sorry kid.

Edit: WAIT. So you tell me you're 22, then say you started in 2009 (?)? I'm sure Frankie Boyle is turning in his grave at the Old Toilet joke by the way. He's not even dead. It's actually offended me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Poetry from Vader.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Let's start speaking about transfers again and stop spoiling Kizwell's beautiful thread.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:ti United fans


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd like the above poster banned please, for a blatant disregard to the rules, his heinous attempt to derail the thread and his ease at ignoring JOEL.

*must keep post on topic or be a hypocrite*

I heard Luke Shaw might be going to United.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I'd like the above poster banned please, for a blatant disregard to the rules, his heinous attempt to derail the thread and his ease at ignoring JOEL.
> 
> *must keep post on topic or be a hypocrite*
> 
> I heard Luke Shaw might be going to United.


No garay link yet?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Old Toilet :hesk2


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like the Costa deal is really happening. I didn't want him at Chelsea but just have to accept it now. Hopefully he leaves all his bullshit in Spain and starts the season here with a different attitude. I like the fact that he's committed on the pitch but that's about it. I don't know if he will be a success playing in the PL or in Jose's system and that's worrying after Torres. I hope that the club will not regret not paying the extra money for Cavani last year when he was available and looked pretty much exactly what we need.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Steve Bates ‏@sbates_people 11m
> Big rumours circulating at LMA dinner in London tonight that #mufc cull has begun. Hearing Chris Woods/Phil Neville may have already gone


slightly disappointing to see Woods go, as de Gea had had a good season.

Also the Guardian is saying the bid for Shaw has been turned down, hope woodward doesnt fuck around like last summer, just try and get the deal done as soon as possible.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> slightly disappointing to see Woods go, as de Gea had had a good season.
> 
> Also the Guardian is saying the bid for Shaw has been turned down, hope woodward doesnt fuck around like last summer, just try and get the deal done as soon as possible.


Of course they rejected, they know united have money to spend.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

David Luiz to Barca according to The Times.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The league is only over a day and it's all kicking off already :mark:

Some good transfer commissionship on the part of Kiz, I must say


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> Looks like the Costa deal is really happening. I didn't want him at Chelsea but just have to accept it now. Hopefully he leaves all his bullshit in Spain and starts the season here with a different attitude. I like the fact that he's committed on the pitch but that's about it. I don't know if he will be a success playing in the PL or in Jose's system and that's worrying after Torres. I hope that the club will not regret not paying the extra money for Cavani last year when he was available and looked pretty much exactly what we need.


Costa costs like £24m less than Cavani. I'm not too excited for him either, but he's the best that we can get for a good price.



united_07 said:


> Also the Guardian is saying the bid for Shaw has been turned down, hope woodward doesnt fuck around like last summer, just try and get the deal done as soon as possible.


Jesus. How much will Soton want? Shaw is going to be the most expensive full back of all time at this rate.



ArnoldTricky said:


> David Luiz to Barca according to The Times.


As long as it's more than what we bought him for I'll be fine with this. Unfortunately, Luiz just doesn't fit in here and never will. Guy is a great footballer, but as a defender in England he's not very good. I think he'll be good for Barca though.

I like the look of Kalas and Christensen. Hopefully Zouma fits in well. Terry has like one more year. Cahill is alright and Ivanovic is always an option, so Luiz leaving shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

hey fuck you southampton


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

couple more tweets



> Steve Bates ‏@sbates_people 5m
> #mufc Comms director Phil Townsend leaves LMA Dinner early things clearly picking up pace at OT hearing major announcements now imminent





> Totally Man Utd™ @TotallyMUFC
> According to The Telegraph it was Van Gaal's decision not to offer Ferdinand a new deal. #MUFC


good news if true, both of them, hopefully van gaal is ruthless with the likes of young, anderson, buttner, nani etc


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They'll be holding out for 30m.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> couple more tweets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ruthless, eh?

i hope he throws young off a bridge


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Luiz has grown on me and I don't want to see him go. God, why can't Barca want Mikel instead? I'm sure they can turn him into a CB just like they do to everyone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Can't wait for Costa to flop at Chelsea. One good season and BAM chuck £32m at him (not the same as £27m for Shaw before some lunatic tries to look smart). As for him being the best option there is I disagree. Granted there's not a load of top class strikers that could be sold that I can think of right now though. I'd say Mandzukic is a better option and will fit into Chelsea's team better. The thing with Chelsea is they have to always go after the most talked about striker rather than the striker that fits their team best. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I like Luiz too, but if we can get more than what we spent, I think it's worth it to sell due to what we have and how we are using Luiz at the moment.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Jose will sell Luiz if a good offer comes in. If he was part of Jose's thinking he'd have played a lot more games this season in any position. I don't think he's a Premier League quality player. Stick him in Italy or France and he'll look terrific.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What I would like to see (realistically, bearing in mind the financial constraints we work under):

*CRITICAL:* A striker, a number nine, someone in the ilk of Remy, Cisse and Ba when they were firing on all cylinders. If you look back over the last few years the performances of our strikers have been absolutely pivotal. Remy's goals this year have been the difference between us sitting comfortably in midtable mediocriity and being involved in the bottom 8 or so relegation pack. I think we've only scored 2 or 3 goals all season when he hasn't been in the team. Remy will be gone, no question about that, as will Shola. That leaves Cisse as our only senior striker and he's out injured with a broken patella and might miss the start of the season. Even Mike Ashley will realise the importance of this signing and I expect it will be the number one priority. If it isn't, it should be.

*CRITICAL:* A central midfielder that offers creativity and a threat in the final third. Put simply, a replacement for Cabaye. Tiote and Anita are both solid players who have their strengths but neither really offers that. On a related note, they really don't work in a two-man midfield. Put someone in front of them in a three-man midfield that can carry the ball forward and pick out a pass and I think we'd be good. I don't know why Pardew has insisted on trying to play them in a four-four-two, it doesn't work, we have no natural wingers and only one good striker. Remy Cabella who we were linked with in january has announced he'll be leaving Montpellier so maybe him, I really don't know enough about him to say if he fits the bill or not though. 

*IMPORTANT:* Adding on to that last part, if we ARE going to try and play 4-4-2 then let's invest in a natural winger to play on the left and offer some width. Gouffran is not up to the job playing out there, not in a 4-4-2 anyway. He's right footed and spends much of his time drifting inside anyway meaning the only width on the left really has been provided by the left-back or Remy drifting outside from a central position. Potentially that would free him up to play up front in his more natural position. In fairness to Pardew, Sissoko has done well at times out on the right where he can use his power to get past a player and can occasionally put in a great cross like against Cardiff. Hopefully Ben Arfa stays too so I wouldn't worry too much about the right side.

*IMPORTANT:* Another striker. We seem to be linked with Gomis every transfer window and I think his contract is up at the end of this season so we might go in for him again.

We could certainly do with another centre-back and getting rid of Taylor but I don't see that being a priority especially with Colo recently announcing he'll be staying. Wouldn't mind us trying to raid Caulker from Cardiff.

This is before we know who will be leaving of course, I imagine Debuchy will go as well as a bunch of players like Marveaux, Obertan etc. who have pretty much been frozen out.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like a £32m deal for Luiz. He was/is a great player for Chelsea and was there in some memorable moments but there's no way Jose was going to trust him at CB or turn him into a full time midfielder. Mourinho gave him a lot of chances at the start of the season, clearly wanted him to play alongside Terry as the first choice partnership but he's not reliable enough to start every game. He's a strong and positive personality at the club but the same with Mata, he's not a player that I really can't see the club without. Although I would like him to stay. 

I wouldn't be against Costa flopping at Chelsea...If it means we have another 25 goals a season striker doing the job for him. Maybe Torres suddenly playing like it's 2008 again.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> Looks like a £32m deal for Luiz. He was/is a great player for Chelsea and was there in some memorable moments but there's no way Jose was going to trust him at CB or turn him into a full time midfielder. Mourinho gave him a lot of chances at the start of the season, clearly wanted him to play alongside Terry as the first choice partnership but he's not reliable enough to start every game. He's a strong and positive personality at the club but the same with Mata, he's not a player that I really can't see the club without. Although I would like him to stay.
> 
> I wouldn't be against Costa flopping at Chelsea...If it means we have another 25 goals a season striker doing the job for him. Maybe Torres suddenly playing like it's 2008 again.


I just hope actually have at least decent build-up play next season, bloody horrid this season and a striker won't change that if the focus isn't on them. Why I think someone like Benzema or Mandzukic would be a lot 'better' than Costa. Can't see Benzema staying IF Madrid bring in Suarez and there's no chance Mandzukic is getting a game with Lewy coming in.

Be interesting to see what our midfield's like next season, Oscar alongside Matic? New #10? Trust Jose to let go/bring in the right players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Im just patiently waiting for Shaw to end up costing more than Costa at this rate

and besides, costa is fiiiiine. and who knows, maybe we might go for mandzukic too, seeing as having a decent number of non-retarded strikers is apparently important in this league


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

DRAX said he wants to stay at Schalke. :jose

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2892/transfer-zone/2014/05/12/4812764/draxler-i-will-stay-at-schalke

Oh well, played shit this season anyway.

IN:

Griezmann
Bender
Jung

Still struggling to see who a realistic summer striker target is. I think Remy is most realistic to be honest. Don't see us bringing in someone extremely good like most fans want. I think a Giroud/Remy/Sanogo rotation could work well as long as our midfielders create the chances and the wingers score goals as well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> couple more tweets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


van Gaal was the one who blocked Nani's transfer to Juve apparently as he likes his wingers and Nani definitely suits the type of player he likes.

Young and Buttner can go tho.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm not exactly happy about Luiz going but for that price it's hard to say no. If you offered Chelsea fans what is effectively a straight Luiz for Costa swap, I'm pretty sure most of us would've taken it.

So long and thanks for all the row Z shots, David.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> So my sources tell me that Diego Costa is going to Chelsea for 36 mil pounds.
> Mourinhoe conquering the enemy within :banderas


Posted on 05/02. :banderas :banderas :banderas 

Thanks for your trust boys.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You didn't really need to be Nostradamus to predict Costa to Chelsea. unk2


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



God™ said:


> You didn't really need to be Nostradamus to predict Costa to Chelsea. unk2


:rust

Seriously tho, how did it affect Costa's concentration when they were against Chelsea. Cause surely the negotiations were being made before that


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> Can't wait for Costa to flop at Chelsea. *One good season and BAM chuck £32m at him (not the same as £27m for Shaw before some lunatic tries to look smart).* As for him being the best option there is I disagree. Granted there's not a load of top class strikers that could be sold that I can think of right now though. I'd say Mandzukic is a better option and will fit into Chelsea's team better. The thing with Chelsea is they have to always go after the most talked about striker rather than the striker that fits their team best.


:draper2



Masquerade said:


> :rust
> 
> Seriously tho, how did it affect Costa's concentration when they were against Chelsea. Cause surely the negotiations were being made before that


not unless Chelsea want a fine for tapping up :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

medel to besitkas for around 6 mil apparently


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

terrific signing for Besiktas, even if he is a bit of a nutter.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> medel to besitkas for around 6 mil apparently





Renegade™ said:


> terrific signing for Besiktas, even if he is a bit of a nutter.


Besiktas doesn't even has a stadium right now. Uses other teams.


Still he is god damn good.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> i hope he throws young off a bridge


Read this and immediately thought of:







I don't like paying so much for Shaw, but it's the world fitba lives in currently. He's one of Southampton's most integral players, they know United have money to spend and are looking to make a statement, there's rumoured interest elsewhere so they'll take United for every penny they can get. I don't like it personally but people make a good point that if Shaw progresses and stays for years then he'll effectively pay for himself. In this day and age you're going to do well to secure quality players for a cost effective sum, and Shaw is just another example of someone who won't be sold below a certain fee, despite his age and still progressing as a player.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I tend to go with the "it isn't my money so I couldn't give a fuck what we pay" mantra. We generate ridiculous amounts of money so we aren't ever going under, regardless of our debts so there's no worries for me. I'm all for paying 100 million to hire Gerrard as a boot cleaner.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah I get that POV. I just look at it more in terms of paying that much for Shaw means we're likely to be paying around that ballpark for players of similar experience/talent or even more. Just means teams can justifiably charge more (as they're firmly entitled to) knowing teams like United have and will pay such amounts, and within a couple of years you're struggling to make any real cost effective transfers that aren't bosmans or getting some dirt cheap 18 year old who'll probably be prepped for a move to Mansfield within 3 seasons.

Obviously it's not the same as a team like Pompey spending well beyond their means and it biting them in the arse eventually, but my disapproval is more a general overview of how ridiculously expensive fees are in this day and age, and how in such a short space of time players seem to move for significant fees regardless of their age and experience.

I should have been born in the 60s tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

its still absolutely staggering for a left back whos had a good season and a half

for all we know he could be the next *insert flop english player with good future at one point *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The only way he'll regress is if he's either injured badly or doesn't play. He seems like a down to earth kid who isn't going to turn into Nile Ranger and I can't imagine he's the sort of guy who fucks training off to practise his golf swing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Depends what way you look at it. £27m for someone of his age & experience is a whole lot of money, but on the flip side he's shown remarkable composure at such a young age in the Premiership, which would suggest he has what it takes to handle the pressure of playing in any competition. He looked completely fearless when he came in for England. Then there's his form, and he's played very well. He looks like he could be a very good player and even more than that for at least ten years.

I said it last summer that United should've signed him up instead of Baines and kept him at Southampton until Evra left. They'd have saved a lot of money, you would think doing it that way. He looked like he had the potential even then. I think Shaw himself is a damn good investment. The fee itself is a lot, but he's a lot more value for money than Lallana say at £25m, who I rate very highly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> The only way he'll regress is if he's either injured badly or doesn't play. He seems like a down to earth kid who *isn't going to turn into Nile Ranger* and I can't imagine he's the sort of guy who fucks training off to practise his golf swing.


You say that like its a bad thing. Nile is clearly the realest FITBA player in England.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I tend to go with the "it isn't my money so I couldn't give a fuck what we pay" mantra. We generate ridiculous amounts of money so we aren't ever going under, regardless of our debts so there's no worries for me. I'm all for paying 100 million to hire Gerrard as a boot cleaner.


*This is where I've got to now as well. Especially after this season we need reliable quality that can be here for the long term so Shaw is perfect, therefore I couldn't give a shit what we pay for him as long as we pay it. I don't care if Rooney getting £300k a week means every player in our squad gets it as long as we get back to winning titles. Not that Shaw is really all that overpriced or a bad investment for the fees quoted but whatever. Pay £400m to get a squad of players with Shaw's quality and longevity and I don't give one fuck.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

typical

united ruining football as usual with their damn money

meanwhile honest clubs like chelsea have to scrape and sell their stars to balance the books


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Going over 30m for Shaw would be absurd. I don't think it will take that much, especially if he pushes for a move.

Chelsea/City getting involved is the only way to justify that type of fee. If they've rejected the £27m bid I'd hold firm and if you have to, move onto someone else.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...e-transfer-XI-in-pictures.html#?frame=2910569

That Back four is pretty decent. Sagna - Ferd - Lescott - Cole... free defence? nice.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so much EXPERIENCE AND ENGLISHNESS too bama4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports in Spain are saying Everton & Barcelona have agreed on a 2nd year for Gerard Deulofeu.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Dutch Football ‏@football_oranje 2m
> Manchester United offer £30 million + bonuses for Kevin Strootman (Il Tempo)


not sure how reliable that source is, could of had him for half that a year ago :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So around 100M on Mata, Shaw and Strootman? :wilkins


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The last player Roma sold for £30m was brilliant for them and then forgot how to play fitba once he moved.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

7 million on Aspas is about a million times worse. It's like buying a Freddo for 4 grand. Only when you open the wrapper, it's actually a piece of shit. Only when you look at it closer, it's a fake piece of shit. But then you crack the fake piece of shit open and you realise that there's actually a real piece of shit inside that. That's Iago Aspas.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> 7 million on Aspas is about a million times worse. It's like buying a Freddo for 4 grand. Only when you open the wrapper, it's actually a piece of shit. Only when you look at it closer, it's a fake piece of shit. But then you crack the fake piece of shit open and you realise that there's actually a real piece of shit inside that. That's Iago Aspas.


:lmao +1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I ain't gonna argue with you on that one, brother


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> 7 million on Aspas is about a million times worse. It's like buying a Freddo for 4 grand. Only when you open the wrapper, it's actually a piece of shit. Only when you look at it closer, it's a fake piece of shit. But then you crack the fake piece of shit open and you realise that there's actually a real piece of shit inside that. That's Iago Aspas.


:lmao:lmao fucking hell.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> 7 million on Aspas is about a million times worse. It's like buying a Freddo for 4 grand. Only when you open the wrapper, it's actually a piece of shit. Only when you look at it closer, it's a fake piece of shit. But then you crack the fake piece of shit open and you realise that there's actually a real piece of shit inside that. That's Iago Aspas.


Amazing quote, I'm sigging it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> 7 million on Aspas is about a million times worse. It's like buying a Freddo for 4 grand. Only when you open the wrapper, it's actually a piece of shit. Only when you look at it closer, it's a fake piece of shit. But then you crack the fake piece of shit open and you realise that there's actually a real piece of shit inside that. That's Iago Aspas.


:lmao 



> Manchester United ready to offer £30m for Southampton's Luke Shaw
> • New bid for left-back imminent once Louis van Gaal confirmed
> • Southampton expected to allow England teenager to leave
> 
> ...


30m for luke shaw then. I'm with guys who said we need quality & come to point where we need to buy such quality in situation were in then may have go bit ott on fees. Doing so for luke shaw though has so many up sides. Im huge fan of his & getting player of shaw quality now when only 19 in July for a player who can be main lb at club for 10-15 years if wants easy. 100k a week though is some wage would make him best paid teenager in PL but had offer him & saints a lot of money to get this deal going & get rest of competition outta way. Far as I'm concerned he will keep progressing stronger over next few years & have insanely talented english international player on our hands for years to come. Love it if things progress over next few days & can wrap this up before shaw heads out to brazil & confirm LvG as our manager finally tomorrow that would be perfect.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> 7 million on Aspas is about a million times worse. It's like buying a Freddo for 4 grand. Only when you open the wrapper, it's actually a piece of shit. Only when you look at it closer, it's a fake piece of shit. But then you crack the fake piece of shit open and you realise that there's actually a real piece of shit inside that. That's Iago Aspas.


thats a hell of a metaphor there brother


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> The future of as many as 15 Liverpool players is in doubt. (Tony Barrett)


Brendan and Henry are going to be ruthless this window :argh:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I assume that includes some of the younger lads that they feel won't make the grade?

Kelly
Glen
Aspas
Alberto
Agger
Skrtel
Kolo
Enrique
Coates
Lucas
Yesil
Five young lads

would be my guess

RIP defense


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Yeah you're not eliminating your entire defence bar Flanagan and Sakho. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope Gerrard is on that list.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That doesn't mean all their futures aren't in doubt

It means that if they can find buyers for them then they will be sold and the rest will be kept

Not all 7 defenders I listed will be sold


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

DAT VADER METAPHOR. Outstanding

:duck



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I assume that includes some of the younger lads that they feel won't make the grade?
> 
> Kelly
> Glen
> ...


I'd imagine Agger & Lucas will be safe. Skrtel too (somehow). Enrique is a iffy one. Can't see Flanno or Robinson taking that LB position full time so unless we sign a replacement I see him sticking around too. Johnson will probably be safe too (although another RB wouldn't go a miss)

Kelly as much as I love him may as well go he's way to injury prone for us, Coates seems off too, Aspas, Kolo, Allen, Reina & Assiadi are the main guys i'd say need to look over their shoulders then yeah a bunch of young guys. 

Also £30m for Luke Shaw :duck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Allen has been one of best players in the last few months and is one of Brendan's main footsoldiers, and with the amount of potential games next season, he is definitely safe.

They way Glen was talking a few months ago about hoping they can start contract talks this summer didn't sound like he was very confident that he is in Brendan's plans. Sounded more like a public plea if anything. Plus the wages he's already on. Wouldn't be surprised if he goes.

Forgot about Reina


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/chelsea-offer-romelu-lukaku-a-new-deal--with-loan-option-attached-9373109.html



> Chelsea are ready to offer Romelu Lukaku a new contract, despite him starting only one Premier League game for the club, and may be willing to loan the striker back to Everton next season to help inflate his value.


I'll gladly take Rom back on loan next season like :moyes2


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Brendan and Henry are going to be ruthless this window :argh:


Slightly random but on the topic of Liverpool's retained list do any of the Liverpool fans have any idea if Conor Coady is out of contract/what Liverpool's plans are for him, i.e. whether he'll be allowed to leave or whether he's seen as a good prospect?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Slightly random but on the topic of Liverpool's retained list do any of the Liverpool fans have any idea if Conor Coady is out of contract/what Liverpool's plans are for him, i.e. whether he'll be allowed to leave or whether he's seen as a good prospect?


I honestly don't know.

He has yet to get a chance in the first team and with us probably bringing in new class midfielders this Summer I'm not sure if he will get one. Wouldn't be surprised if Coady stayed for the first half of the season and played in some cup games before going back out on loan (possibly back to you lot which I would be happy about). He's still in the plans for now but it won't be for long unless he breaks out either this year or the next.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Echo have said Moreno is our number one left back target.

Agger
Lucas
Alberto
Aspas
Kelly
Robinson
Coady
Reina
Coates
Assaidi
Borini
Suso
Kolo
Plus the two loanees who will definitely leave.

Players possibly in danger in The Times article.



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Slightly random but on the topic of Liverpool's retained list do any of the Liverpool fans have any idea if Conor Coady is out of contract/what Liverpool's plans are for him, i.e. whether he'll be allowed to leave or whether he's seen as a good prospect?


He's one Barrett says could go. Honestly, I don't think he'll make it at Liverpool. There are heaps of good midfield prospects at the academy, and even before they started developing, he never really looked like he would make it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would we really get rid of both Borini and Aspas? With the amount of games we surely need at least 3/4 strikers and I can't see us replacing other guys.

Suso


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

all those guys getting gutted doesnt seem very realistic for me

i mean, for a start, they have to agree to the move, and second, someone has to actually want them

i cant recall many instances of such a complete squad overhaul


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agger, Lucas, Borini, Suso, Kelly and Robinson better stay. The rest i'm fairly ambivalent about.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not all of them will go. The squad would be empty if they did. They're just the players under threat.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You guys can add Moses full time if you want. You need depth anyways. We also have a great lad named Marin who is a two time Europa League winner. :brodgers

Do you need a left back? It just so happens we have a Champions League winning player by the name of Bertrand. :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You guys won't sell a back, cmon rockhead its almost as it you don't think Mou is shaping up to play a 6-3-0 next season (yes, Torres is practically like playing with 0 up front)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> You guys can add Moses full time if you want. You need depth anyways. We also have a great lad named Marin who is a two time Europa League winner. :brodgers
> 
> Do you need a left back? It just so happens we have a Champions League winning player by the name of Bertrand. :brodgers





BkB Hulk said:


> The Echo have said Moreno is our number one left back target.
> 
> Agger
> Lucas
> ...




The Echo article also says Bertrand is another option, but that Chelsea are COWARDS who would be reluctant to sell to us. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

selling to liverpool?

honestly, after the last few years, i hope the two clubs never do business again


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agger, Suso, Borini, Lucas, Robinson and Alberto hopefully stay.

If Mourinho wants a striker he can have Aspas, would solve their issues. :brodgers


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I heard the Echo have got it wrong and it's Hector Moreno who Liverpool are after. 



Destiny said:


> Agger, Suso, Borini, Lucas, Robinson and Alberto hopefully stay.
> 
> If Mourinho wants a striker he can have Aspas, would solve their issues. :brodgers


Robinson? Have you seen him play for Blackpool this season? Well whenever he wasn't suspended.. The lads attitude is all wrong and I'm afraid he will never make it. As a Blackpool fan told me, Championship full back at best. 

The others I would like to stay although a loan for Alberto might help.


Also, as a side note I'm kind of new here. I support Liverpool since the early 90s, I posted a few times here before but never did it on a consistent basis.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Express and a couple of other papers are linking us with Hazard. :moyes2















Thorgan Hazard :moyes1


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

from the guardian



> Van Gaal has given Ed Woodward, United's executive vice-chairman, an A, B and C list of desired players. The prime potential acquisitions include Bayern Munich's Arjen Robben, who does not take his place in Holland's squad until after Saturday's German Cup final, the winger's club team-mate Thomas Müller, an attacking midfielder, and the Borussia Dortmund central defender, Mats Hummels. Van Gaal has also approved Southampton's Luke Shaw and Bayern's Toni Kroos, who were identified as transfer targets during Moyes' tenure.


some nice achievable targets then.....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

were messi and ronaldo not available then? maybe other realistic targets, like Zidane from 10 years ago, or 20 year old maradona


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I reckon United could get Robben. And who knows. Maybe Muller got on well with van Gaal and would like to go back. Can't see Bayern letting both Germans go though. Even at the risk of losing Kroos for free next season.

Would love Thorgan to get a Premier League loan. He needs to be in a bit of a more competative league to really judge the guy and I can think of no one better than Martinez to handle him and help him next year.

I've sorted our transfer targets and I'll be meeting with Roman (we're on first name terms) to discuss the available budget tomorrow :lelbron


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

supposedly maureen might be using luiz as a bargaining chip to get mandzukic


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

For a minute there I thought we had a new moderator and I was happy. Then I realised it was just Joel with an avatar and sig. Now I'm disappointed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> supposedly maureen might be using luiz as a bargaining chip to get mandzukic


Read that earler. Wouldn't mind, but I reckon that'd spell the end for Lukaku and I want him to get a chance next season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

if luiz were to leave, we'd need a real CM. any names in mind? also what do you think we need more? defensive mid? box to box guy? deep lying playermaker?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vidal next to Matic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> if luiz were to leave, we'd need a real CM. any names in mind? also what do you think we need more? defensive mid? box to box guy? deep lying playermaker?


I think we need two. A box to box player and a deep lying playmaker.

I have two in my head. One is unrealistic. The other is very obtainable and although his preferred position is attacking midfield, I think he'd do a job deep as he's highly intelligent.



Vader said:


> Vidal next to Matic.


He said it, not me :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think Vidal is unrealistic. Serie A are so far behind the Premier League we might as well give their CL places to other countries. He'll want to win the CL eventually and he won't be doing that at Juve.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He came out a few months and said he's not leaving cause he promised Juve's president they will win him the Champions League. I hope that's the normal footballer bullshit talk and maybe Juve could be tempted by a big offer, but I think he's happy there.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He looks like a twat so I reckon 200 grand a week will make him forget that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We can only hope, Vader. We can only hope.

I'm thinking we need to get rid of Luiz, Lampard (released), Ba and Eto'o (released). Obviously loaned out guys like Moses and Marin gotta fuck outta here too, but just concentrating on the squad from last season.

Seems like Luiz is gonna bring in around £30m. And Ba should bring in around £5m. So that'd cover the Costa transfer and leave us £3m. Mourinho said we're allowed a net cost of £50m, so I'm hoping that we can get a left back and two centre mids for around that £53m plus whatever these loan jabronis we're selling bring in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

All the papers are linking us with Ba for £10m, would snap your hand off for £5m.

Looks like we're doing all of our business with Chelsea this season :moyes1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't see how Ba can be worth £10m. Personally think we'd be living in dreamland to get that figure.

I guess Martinez would want him as a back up/plan b? As he really wouldn't fit into Everton's current style. He's a good player though and has been unlucky here. He'd go back to a team in the Premier League who has faith in him and plays the style that suits him and he'll score a lot of goals again.

Just loan Thorgan from us, pls.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> All the papers are linking us with Ba for £10m, would snap your hand off for £5m.
> 
> Looks like we're doing all of our business with Chelsea this season :moyes1


The inevitable singing of the revamped new and improved Stevie Me slip song was going to bad enough next year but it'll be ten times worse if you lot end up with Ba as your own 

It's for these reason that I implore Bill (I know he reads these forums) to not makes this move and instead spend the money on David N'gog instead


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

id saw off my left arm for vidal

and my right one for modric

not sure how id manage the 2nd part after already losing one of my arms, but fuck it, id try anyways

people forget, as good as our backline, wings and attack was in the golden age, the heart of it was ballack, Lampard, makelele and essien being absolutely godlike

each one of them worth 3 of our midfielders today

losing makelele we dealt with i guess. lampard getting old, also tolerable. essien getting old, we worked our way through it. but ballack, he really had something special. all of our troubles could be traced back to the day we lost michael. absurdly underrated world class CM


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I don't see how Ba can be worth £10m. Personally think we'd be living in dreamland to get that figure.
> 
> I guess Martinez would want him as a back up/plan b? As he really wouldn't fit into Everton's current style. He's a good player though and has been unlucky here. He'd go back to a team in the Premier League who has faith in him and plays the style that suits him and he'll score a lot of goals again.
> 
> Just loan Thorgan from us, pls.


I think Lukaku is still striker target #1 for Martinez, then Ba or Remy will be the 2nd choice (or Bony if you believe me we have any money to spend) with Traore coming in on loan again since Monaco just don't want him and they apparently bought him as a favour due to the owners of the clubs are friends and one was in financial trouble.

From what I've been reading, Thorgan is a good little player and could prove very useful in Europa League games or the games before/after a EL game and it'll get him PL experience/European game time etc.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I would totally take on Super Mario, but he's off to Monaco I reckon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wouldn't want Balotelli anywhere near my club. Too unreliable, too lazy, too selfish.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he'll stay at milan. he wants a team built around him. milan will offer him that.

sounds like sagna becoming our new benched right back is almost a formality. desperately need someone to rotate with zab, 81 games in the last 2 seasons, micah 18, maicon 13 in 1 season, boyata 4. there were times where he just looked completely finished, obviously exhausted, but kept going because he had to. at least sagna takes the stress and pressure off. i'd prefer someone younger but sagna is a super player.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he really is a super player. wish him well.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Zab - Kompany - Mangala - Clichy

or 

Sagna - Nasty - Demi - Kolarov

hmmm i can live with that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I don't think Vidal is unrealistic. Serie A are so far behind the Premier League we might as well give their CL places to other countries. He'll want to win the CL eventually and he won't be doing that at Juve.


If he leaves Juve, which isn't happening this summer, he'll end up at Madrid, Barca, Bayern or PSG. 

lmao @ Man U apparently bidding 26m for him. Laughable approach.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sagna would be a great pickup for City. I'm surprised he's happy to go there given he'll be competing against the best right back in the league (Zabaleta, not Kyle Walker TLS).

Zabaleta's just beyond godly. You'd hope Sagna would go somewhere he was going to play regularly. That won't be at City.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> If he leaves Juve, which isn't happening this summer, he'll end up at Madrid, Barca, Bayern or PSG.
> 
> lmao @ Man U apparently bidding 26m for him. Laughable approach.


This. Best box to box midfielder around going to United when even Strootman rejected them even though there's Van Gaal coaching and Van Persie in the squad :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah yaya definitely isn't going to united. cmon.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Keane and Robbo are retired.


Wonder if Djemba x2 is available.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> yeah yaya definitely isn't going to united. cmon.


:brodgers

I wouldn't define him as a box to box midfielder to be onest. But he's pretty much the best central midfielder around at the moment, including trequartistas.

No surprise, people were saying that since 2010 http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...plus-Barcelona-cash-crisis-article521641.html

:brodgers


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There's only one thing you need concern yourself about regarding Bacary Sagna.










:ass


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City destroying the league as always. I remember when they were a shitty team with the likes of Dickov, Benjani, Sun Jihai and others. Wonder if Kiz was their fan before 2008 when the money started to show.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nah Kiz showed up when City put in the 3rd against QPR in 2012, timezoner as well fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

uh city weren't around before 2008 m8.

a visionary by the name of sheikh mansour created them in his own image and placed them in the premier league.

in other news, gala, zenit, anji are believed to have failed ffp along with ourselves and psg.

and di marzio saying that wolfsburg have offered *THIRTY MILLION EUROS* (bolded for lunacy) for mattia destro.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

the fact is that everyone starts to jump on the bandwagon (happened with Chelsea) and practically City had no history before that. They build their history with money and not by working hard like Arsenal or Liverpool did.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

had 128 years of history


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

and how many trophies?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

19

top marks for trolling effort tho. trophies ≠ history


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Notts County is the oldest team in football history but they won shit. And does anyone care about Third Division play-offs, second divisions, FLC or Community Shield?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I care. x


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> and di marzio saying that wolfsburg have offered *THIRTY MILLION EUROS* (bolded for lunacy) for mattia destro.


:lmao

If that's true, I'm gonna bring him to Saxony on my own shoulders. But anyway, Di Marzio is the king of bullshit.

On a side note, welcome to Rome Kolarov. :brodgers



Wagg said:


> the fact is that everyone starts to jump on the bandwagon (happened with Chelsea) and practically City had no history before that. They build their history with money and not by working hard like Arsenal or Liverpool did.


Blame the fanboys (I mean people from Moldova or Singapore supporting Chelsea, United or City and claiming to be "fans") and not the real fans or the club. The more Mansour, Abrahamovic and Al Thani are around, the better is for football.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I care. x


Expected more from a Everton fan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Wagg said:


> Notts County is the oldest team in football history but they won shit. And does anyone care about Third Division play-offs, second divisions, FLC or Community Shield?


that doesn't mean they don't have history

you're not very bright are you


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Wagg, if you don't have any insightful input then pls








*


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

there's no point in trying to argue with you because you were already brainwashed into thinking that City is a great club.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Wagg said:


> there's no point in trying to argue with you because you were already brainwashed into thinking that City is a great club.


*Enjoy the rest of the forum.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wow fake WAGG sucks.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liam Ridgewell released. I think we found the answer to our left back problems. :mark:



Nige™;34287754 said:


> Sagna would be a great pickup for City. I'm surprised he's happy to go there given he'll be competing against the best right back in the league (Zabaleta, not Kyle Walker TLS).
> 
> Zabaleta's just beyond godly. You'd hope Sagna would go somewhere he was going to play regularly. That won't be at City.


Zabaleta is one of my favourite things about the PL. Not just the player, but the man too. Him singing after they won the title summed him up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

zaba is the greatest man to have ever lived.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

a new signing!

course ive heard of him.....



> Manchester United have reached agreement with Serbian side FK Vojovdina to sign teenage keeper Vanja Milinkovic.
> 
> The 17-year-old will remain with his current club next season before making the move to England.
> 
> ...



Also MUTV have announced they are showing the Netherlands game tomorrow, wonder why....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> He would follow in the footsteps of compatriots Nemanja Vidic and Zoran Tosic if he makes his way into the United first-team in the coming years.


didnt tosic make like 1 appearance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

5 sub appearances....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

big shoes to fill


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Nige™ said:


> Sagna would be a great pickup for City. I'm surprised he's happy to go there given he'll be competing against the best right back in the league (Zabaleta, not Kyle Walker TLS).
> 
> Zabaleta's just beyond godly. You'd hope Sagna would go somewhere he was going to play regularly. That won't be at City.


Something like this:

Zabs - Sagna - Kompany - Clichy/Kolarov

Sagna is as awesome playing CB as he is playing RB. World class and we will dearly miss him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

stupid haircut tho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Something like this:
> 
> Zabs - Sagna - Kompany - Clichy/Kolarov
> 
> Sagna is as awesome playing CB as he is playing RB. World class and we will dearly miss him.


sagna will not play centreback unless there's an injury. mangala/nasty/demi will take up the spot next to vinny and zaba/sagna will rotate through games.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good free signing for city or whoever gets him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I can see this new guy being a back up keeper in the future, so that's cool.

Hurry up and sign a CM already, FAK


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BILD are linking us with Emre Can of Leverkusen

also



> Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 11h
> Emre Can's agent has a very good relationship with Brendan Rodgers. Did Sahin and Yesil deals


Hopefully he doesn't send us another bust


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think it was the Mirror who had that midweek too. There's been a bit of speculation there ever since Barrett (I think it was) said we wanted a young understudy for Gerrard at DM.

I've seen stuff all of him, but he was gash at full back against United.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

that's coz he's not a fullback BULK :homer2



> *Manchester City are still willing to let three of their homegrown players leave this summer despite the restrictions placed on the club for failing to comply with UEFA's Financial Fair Play rules.*
> 
> City will see their Champions League squad trimmed to 21 names as one of the punishments handed out by European football's governing body, but it appears they will let Micah Richards, Jack Rodwell and Scott Sinclair depart the Etihad Stadium during the forthcoming transfer window.
> 
> ...


lel City. James Milner would feel extremely awkward being the only English outfield player playing for the English champions next season. story can't have too much merit as it would clearly breach the home grown rules?

of course Hart too


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joe Hart brah


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

HARTDOG

still, that's not enough


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> that's coz he's not a fullback BULK :homer2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, that's why I clarified he played at full back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sucks how Sinclair has fallen off the face of the earth because of the lure of a big money club. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

clichy is homegrown. so is lopes. huws, rekik, some kid goalkeeper and guidetti. sorted. don't think rodwell will leave anyways

why should we keep around players if they're not good enough. most english players just aren't good enough, but in a few years they will be.

either we spend buckets of money on english players and get criticised, or we don't and get criticised. there's plenty of talent in the u/18's who will come through in the next few years.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Don't worry guys this'll all be fixed in a few years when Rodwell and co. get to play in the Conference. 

But seriously I think the amount of young English players that have come through at City, Chelsea and Arsenal is worrying. Obviously there's no reason for them to go English over foreign though. Those players being listed as homegrown doesn't help one bit either.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it means absolutely nothing if the players arent good enough though. united have tom cleverley and chris smalling. whoop di do really.

other nations dont have rules on how many home grown products you need, and they manage just fine. it's not the top flight clubs' fault, it's early coaching.

we set a record for how many english internationals we had in our u/16 team. that where the talent in england currently is. that 15-18 bracket. they're a few years off yet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I agree with all of that fwiw apart from the idea that Chris Smalling is shit. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

didnt say he was shit. he's mediocre, a squad player at best.

what's the point of having a bunch of squad players when you're facing the elites.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Smalling could be a top class player in a good defensive system. Our defenders have been made to look really bad this season (and last too an extent too) because our defence as a unit is really bad and gets super exposed too often because the 2 CMs offer no protection. Put Smalling in Chelsea's back 4 at CB under Jose's defensive tactics and he'd look brilliant. Yeah he's made some mistakes but most defenders at that age at this level will make mistakes. Stones has made mistakes this season but people seem to be willing to look over his mistakes but not Smalling's. Defenders need a good defensive unit to really do themselves credit and that comes down a lot to the manager setting the team up in the right way. The likes of Cahill, Godin and Miranda aren't necessarily world class defenders that would thrive defensively at a team like Barca who constantly expose their defence and make their defenders look like shit but in a great defensive unit they do look world class. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

being a solid player in a well drilled defensive team doesnt make you better than a solid player

most defenders would look really good in jose or simeone's system


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Stones has made mistakes this season but people seem to be willing to look over his mistakes but not Smalling's.*


Thats b/c Stones is 19 and this is his first season at the top level. Smalling is 24 and has been playing in the prem since 2009. Bit of a difference there lad. As far as the rest of that post, our defenders would look pretty good in a system that offers any degree of protection or one that doesn't require them to pass the ball out of the back that much. Hasn't stopped everyone in the thread from having a go at them. Regardless, someone who can only defend well in a good defensive system isn't a great defender.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah he's made some mistakes but most defenders at that age at this level will make mistakes. Stones has made mistakes this season but people seem to be willing to look over his mistakes but not Smalling's. *


Those are totally different cases. Stones is 19 and playing his first proper season in the prem. Smalling is 24 and has played over 100 game for Manchester United.

EDIT - And Rush got there before me


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Wagg said:


> City destroying the league as always. I remember when they were a shitty team with the likes of Dickov, Benjani, Sun Jihai and others. Wonder if Kiz was their fan before 2008 when the money started to show.


Sun Jihai was the best right back in the world.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Put a great striker in a team that barely provide him service and he isn't going to look like a great striker is he?

Also why are we ignoring all the great games Smalling has had and just focusing on his mistakes? He just needs a consistent run in the team at CB with a partner and he'll come more than good. Same for Jones. They're both great CBs who have been really done over by Moyes this season. Doesn't mean they're average players.*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Put a great striker in a team that barely provide him service and he isn't going to look like a great striker is he?
> 
> Also why are we ignoring all the great games Smalling has had and just focusing on his mistakes? He just needs a consistent run in the team at CB with a partner and he'll come more than good. Same for Jones. They're both great CBs who have been really done over by Moyes this season. Doesn't mean they're average players.*


They were average under Fergie too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

but the great striker already has the reputation of being great. smalling and jones havent earnt that reputation yet.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Smalling and Jones need a good season next year, smalling especially, or they risk being unfulfilled potential, they'll both benefit from Rio and vidic departures.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i cant remember

what position does jones play exactly?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*THANK GOD IT'S NOT DONE BY THAT PAUPER DA 2014 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wherever they need him on the day


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

This is true. We need to quit fucking around with them both, otherwise we end up with two John O'Shea's


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Jones has become a victim of his own versatility. Rio and Vidic (or Vio and Ridic as I originally put :side leaving should really benefit them as there's an ideal opportunity now for them to be the CB pairing for Utd that they were brought in to be. Obviously there's Evans in there too who I'd be fine with taking one of the spots. Really hope we don't spend big on a CB this summer and give 2 of them 3 a serious run together for a good season.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> i cant remember
> 
> what position does jones play exactly?


rb according to fifa :banderas


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would United fans say Rafael-Jones-Smalling-????? is a top-4 level defence?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pochettino is going to Tottenham for £14 million. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nathanial Clyne is going to Manchester United for 75 mil :lel


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jack Cork to Liverpool for £23m. English and only 24 years old, it could happen.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jack Cork to Liverpool for 16m


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Luke Shaw to Arsenal for £60m.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jay Rodriguez to Spurs (Believable)...





For £22m.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mangala said:


> City or Chelsea? Chelsea because it is London. It is true that I love the Premier League because it is a spectacular championship. In January, there were discussions with City but it fell through because the two clubs could not reach an agreement.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Probably wouldn't be too happy about that at the price Porto would be asking. Chelsea already have a strong defence with Zouma and possibly Kalas to come through. We have other areas we should be focusing on (Striker, Midfield and possibly Left back)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll take him, just so I can taste Kiz's petty timezone tears.

Also we were linked with Mandzukic this week, although not really strong. Costa or Mandzukic anything to replace Demba Bad and :torres

EDIT- I don't know if Kalas is going to come through, probably going the same route as Sam Hutchinson (where even is he?)


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^ Think the rumour was Mandzukic + £15 mil for Luiz.. sounds far too good to be true.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nathaniel Clyne to Liverpool :mark: for 27 million ac


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> I'll take him, just so I can taste Kiz's petty timezone tears.
> 
> Also we were linked with Mandzukic this week, although not really strong. Costa or Mandzukic anything to replace Demba Bad and :torres
> 
> *EDIT- I don't know if Kalas is going to come through, probably going the same route as Sam Hutchinson (where even is he?)*


Well Hutchinson had to retire through injury, so that's different.

Hutchinson retired in 2010 after a knee injury but came back to Chelsea in 2011 after treatment. He's been on loan at Sheffield Wednesday this season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Times reporting Milner to Arsenal

Also again papers are saying van Gaal should be confirmed tomorrow


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's (Mangala) probably better than all our defenders, but buying him wouldn't be good for the likes of Kalas, Christensen (these two have a ot of potential) and Zouma (never seen him play, so can't comment on him). Plus as Curry said, the money Porto would demand would just hurt us for the rest of the window.

So I don't really see the point in buying him except to possibly stop City getting him. And they'd just go out and buy someone as good, so we need to just get a left back, 2 centre mids and a striker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

nah i agree

we probably dont need him. and wont get him. still fun to hear though 

moar vidal rumour pls

a CM that can actually run and shoot :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think Jose confirmed a few months ago that we were interested in Mangala but decided to go for Zouma based on potential rather than pay big for a CB (rightfully so as he's not worth the 30-35m Porto wanted). Chelsea don't need any CB right now, Terry and Cahill can be the first choice partnership for at least two more years as long as they're fit and we have Ivan to cover along with Kalas/Zouma if Luiz leaves.

Reports that a deal on Mandzukic is close but not sure if I want him as first choice striker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think he would be #2 while costa leads the line

we need options anyways. our strikeforce has been garbage since 2009. ironically enough, last time we won the league. We had didier in absurd form, anelka was doing well, Malouda was awesome, Kalou was good. We had genuine options and scored a fuckton of goals

i mean look at City or united last year. you cant win the league without a vast array of really good strikers. Dzeko, Negredo, Aguero, Jovetic. We need guys that can match that. especially if we're challenging for all the titles and anticipating potential injuries


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we do get Costa and Mandzukic does that suggest Lukaku won't be at Stamford Bridge next season? It wouldn't make much sense to keep him as third choice.

Costa, Mandzukic and (unfortunately) Torres would be good enough for me.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I agree about options but in 2010 we had more than that, we had Didier and Lampard in an insane season with something like 75-80 PL goals between them in goals and assists. That's just exceptional. Support is important but we don't have automatic choice to start, the striker that regardless of a season numbers leads the line and contributes to the attacking system which is built around him, I'm not sure Costa is the guy either (the fact that Simeone continues to play him through injuries doesn't help). I would love something like Cavani as first choice with Mandzukic, Lukaku and Torres as the Gudjohnsen's, Crespo's and Anelka's but that's just not happening unfortunately.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're playing a system with 1 striker almost all the time now, so 3 Strikers should be enough to cover that (With Schurrle as an emergency option if needed). Costa first choice, Mandzukic second and either Lukaku/Torres third would work. Ba sold, Eto'o leaving, Bamford on loan (hopefully to Derby if they get promoted) and either Lukaku loaned/sold or Torres sold would be a good window for us up front.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No big game goals without Ba


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Torres stays and he probably stays, I think that the the best way to use him today is to play him on the wing. He lost his sharpness and striker movement a long time ago, play to his best qualities, he's very good in space and almost always works hard. He can probably be a much more effective winger/second line striker than he is as a pure number 9.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

except we already have a bunch of wingers

who are all better than him. salah may take more time to settle but theyre still all more useful

at this point its like playing with a cancer tumor

if torres gets caught with cocaine, would that terminate his contract?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

True but as long as he's here, he's going to play and he's going start games, I would much rather see him in a role that suits his qualities in 2014 than watch him put on the usual frustrating performance. I also think that even with all Jose's criticism and how he's not a "real striker", he appreciates his work rate but that's also part of the problem with putting a 200k a week player on the bench without a realistic way to get out of it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mangala must have a really good agent.

Back to non-ballbag related news.

Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 2h
Very reliable @kluettermann reports that Leverkusen expect Can to go to Liverpool

:brodgers


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i suggested a realistic way to get torres out a while ago, but then they introduced tighter security measures at stamford bridge


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Evans is our best CB right now, so I'd be starting with him alongside either Jones or Smalling. The thing is, all 3 have annoying injury proneness so it's a bit of a mixed bag in regards to who'll remain fit. This season is the season for Jones to hopefully sort his rash decision making out too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Clyne to Napoli for 13m.

That's kinda reasonable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

jose fonte to united for 96 mil.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Schneiderlin to Pool for 86m


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pochettino to United for 44 mil bama


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


>


Clyne to Liverpool for 98 million :faint:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jack Cork to Real Madrid for 56 million :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cork to Liverpool for 18 Million.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This is going to be a tough summer window


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jay Rodriguez to Arsenal for 00mil.

:duck


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Echo have confirmed interest in Lovren. No bid yet.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BkB Hulk said:


> The Echo have confirmed interest in Lovren. No bid yet.


I hadn't seen too much of Lovren during during the season but he looks like a boss on YouTube (but then again, so did Aspas). If we do sign him, I think he'll be a really good player for us. Him and Sakho would do nicely in the starting line up. 

Still really want Lallana to sign for us. 

Let's just sign all of Southampton.

:brodgers


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BkB Hulk said:


> The Echo have confirmed interest in Lovren. No bid yet.


Lovren is a solid mid-table player. Should shore up The Echos defence nicely.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Dammit, I lel'd


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Dammit, I lel'd


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Destiny said:


> I hadn't seen too much of Lovren during during the season but he looks like a boss on YouTube (but then again, so did Aspas). If we do sign him, I think he'll be a really good player for us. Him and Sakho would do nicely in the starting line up.
> 
> Still really want Lallana to sign for us.
> 
> ...


Not sure why no one else went after him last summer, especially at the price Southampton got him at. A bit annoying that the fee would be inflated now, but I'd be happier with Lovren than Caulker.

That all these players are from Southampton creates another player. They're not going to let people gut their team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

van gaal united manager, giggs assistant is official


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> This club has big ambitions; I too have big ambitions. Together I'm sure we will make history."


Confidence.

See, Dave?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Destiny said:


> Jay Rodriguez to Arsenal for 00mil.
> 
> :duck


Too Expensive


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Imagine holland went out in the group stage


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Flumpnugget said:


> Imagine holland went out in the group stage


United fans - "He's showing that he's dedicated to our club by making Holland go out so early!"


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Happy with the appointment of Van Gaal. Hopefully he can draw in the players we need this summer, at least two centre backs and a few creative midfielders should do the trick.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton are close to agreeing a deal for Ryan Robinson, 18 year old from the Irish League.



> Everton are close to wrapping up a deal for Shelbourne defender Ryan Robinson, according to Shels boss John McDonnell.
> 
> Robinson had previously been on trial with the Goodison Park club, where impressed Toffees boss Roberto Martinez and negotiations are ongoing regarding the future of the former St Kevin's Boys youth player.
> 
> ...


http://www.goal.com/en-ie/news/3942/ireland/2014/05/19/4827449/everton-nearing-deal-for-shelbourne-defender-robinson

If he turns out to be half the player that Coleman is, we're in for a treat.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fucking finally its been announced, cant wait for pre season to begin now, and see how van Gaal sets out the team. Hopefully new signings are announced in the next couple of weeks as well, get them done early compared to last year.

oh and this










:lmao


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy bunny tonight


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Our manager has been on the job for six fucking hours and he still hasn't signed a midfielder. 

#VanGaalOut


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

For good updates, check out https://twitter.com/BreakingMediaFN on twitter. They have the latest scoop on most things it seems. They reckon City are about to sign Rivaldinho as well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

a few interesting bits from the Guardian's article on van Gaal



> The sense here is that the Welshman wanted to continue into a 24th season - this was an issue the club preferred not to discuss on Monday – but that Van Gaal decided he wanted Giggs to focus solely on being his No2. How the pair dovetail should be fascinating.


if true, van Gaal is probably right, think the focus has to be 100% on one



> Those on the list of Van Gaal's identified targets include Bayern Munich's Arjen Robben, Toni Kroos and Thomas Müller, Roma's Kevin Strootman (one for January due to his serious knee injury), Mats Hummels and Marco Reus of Borussia Dortmund, Barcelona's Cesc Fábregas, and* Southampton's Luke Shaw. The club is convinced that a deal to acquire the last is all but sealed.*


would be good if a deal was confirmed before the world cup



> Van Gaal's preferred formation is 4-3-3, a system he utilised at Ajax, Barcelona, AZ Alkmaar and Bayern Munich, his four previous clubs. Yet, in what will be sweet music to the ears of the United supporters, their new manager is flexible. The Van Gaal approach to how his teams should play consists of an assessment of the players at his disposal and what best suits them.
> 
> Whatever the shape, the underlying philosophy is to dominate the ball – 60% possession is a benchmark – and *always to take the game to his opponents: to be proactive, not reactive*.


:moyes2


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

A few interesting tweets regarding Barcelona's ins and outs this summer:

FC Barcelona ‏@FCBarcelona 
Goalkeeper Pinto was told this morning that his contract was not being renewed

Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 
The list of players not wanted or going: Valdes , Pinto, Puyol, Song, J. Dos Santos, Afellay, Tello, Cuenca, S. Roberto, Oier

Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 
List of players that the club will listen for offers (doesn't mean they are going for sure): Cesc, Alves, Adriano, Alexis, Mascherano, Pedro

Could see a fair few of those names winding up in England.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



iMac said:


> A few interesting tweets regarding Barcelona's ins and outs this summer:
> 
> FC Barcelona ‏@FCBarcelona
> Goalkeeper Pinto was told this morning that his contract was not being renewed
> ...


Alexis and Masch :yum:

Fabregas would be a nice addition but if he's coming back to England it'll probably only be to Arsenal


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alexis or Pedro would walk into nearly every team in the world. Depending on what kind of price Barca are looking for, they could be well worth a buy. I'd happily take either at Chelsea if we didn't have millions of attacking mids/wingers and more pressing concerns.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Masch said in an interview last year I think that he doesn't want to play in England again :bron3

Cesc, Pedro and some of the younger players tho :yum:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

idk about Robben at united but the rest of the names on LVGs target list sound good. glad we're still going after Kroos.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hoping this wont spark another saga of months and months of rumors of Cesc to us.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Smirking at that list btw. Alves and Cesc may go for a good offer but the rest won't at all. Be surprised if they let Jonathon and Roberto go too. Surprised Guillem missed out Montoya on his made up list of easy Barca transfer rumours. *


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

van Gaal gave an interview on dutch tv tonight



> Elko Born @Elko_B · 25m
> Van Gaal: ‘The aim is to bring them back to the NR. 1 position as soon as possible, because that’s where they were under Sir Alex Ferguson.’
> 
> Elko Born @Elko_B · 24m
> ...


interesting to hear he talked already about who can go


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> @DeadlineDayLive: Mexico international goalkeeper Guillermo Ochoa has left French side Ajaccio. (Source: http://t.co/AWHmDwO6K4)


With Fabianski and Viviano going he would be a great signing and would really be competition for Chezzer who is too comfortable as te number one.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wonder whats been going on with Ochoa. He had major hype before the last World Cup, but wasn't even the Mexican number one then. He would probably be better than Chezzers though. And Chezzers has the most punchable face on earth, so wouldn't be a bad thing to see him less often.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3 4m
I am weighing up my options for playing next season with my agent and sadly it does not look like chelsea will be one of them. &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Evra leaves and shaw doesn't happen, i'd take cole.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Evra should stay for a year to mentor Shaw. Buttner can gtfo, hopefully.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> We also talked about who can go’


Lot of twitchy arseholes at United now, I bet. TC23 will probably survive the cull and continue to steal a living because he's homegrown though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he's not that bad as a squad option tbf, and people seem to forget how good he was 2012/13 when he partnered Carrick for the majority of games when we won the title. sure last season he was gash, as was pretty much everyone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...wants-quit-Manchester-City-birthday-snub.html

like clockwork


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shaw, Kroos and Strootman would be great. the others are highly unlikely tbh no point spending a lot of money on 30 year old injury prone one dimensional Arjen Robben. Dortmund wont want to lose Reus or Hummels after seeing Lew go.

exciting times ahead hopefully.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Forgetting Yaya's birthday :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:no: Money City forgetting the important things.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/MCFC/status/466132377044279297/photo/1

:draper2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

But Yaya doesn't have Twitter so it was impossible for him to get that message :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nobody cares about the IT guys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i wished toure a happy birthday on my tumbler

only a matter of time before he joins chelsea


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cesc back to Arsenal!? Nice.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd take Robben in a heartbeat. He's actually probably the most realistic option of all the big names we're being linked with. Could see incentive for it to happen on all fronts.

Anyways, we're getting all the players this summer. Should be awesome. Van Gaal to GO IN DRY on the current squad. The biggest overhaul should be in defense. We need at least 3 players brought in there and 2 of them have to be top players who will start right away. In midfield we need at least one top quality player and some more reliable squad depth. 

Attacking wise I think we have more of an issue filtering out what we have and finding a way for it to work rather than bringing in top players. Robben is actually one I can see happening - We need more pace and he would instantly be one of our best players. Would be a fantastic short term option while Januzaj develops and would help us win right away. It will also be Bayern's last chance to cash in on him and they have ready made replacements already on board who are more suited to Pep's style anyways - Shaqiri/Gotze. Interesting to hear VG has apparently blocked the sale of Nani, that wouldn't actually surprise me. If he can get the best out of him it will be a brilliant decision. 

*In:*

Luke Shaw - £27m
Mats Hummels - £40m
Kevin Strootman - £25m
Alex Song - £6m
Arjen Robben - £27m

*Out:*

Ferdinand - Free
Vidic - Free
Giggs - Retired
Anderson - Anything/Loan
Young - Anything
Cleverley - £2.5m
Hernandez - £10m
Fletcher - £2m
Zaha - Loan
Powell - Loan
Wilson -Loan

Projected team:

De Gea

Rafael Hummels Evans Shaw

Carrick Strootman

Robben Rooney Januzaj

RVP

_Squad - Lindegaard, Smalling, Jones, Evra, Song, Fellaini, Nani, Valencia, Mata, Kagawa, Welbeck_​
Rooney getting dropped for Mata a few weeks into the season because he's shit and gets sold in January while CAPTAIN VAN PERSIE GOATS. 

We storm to the title. It'll be all wrapped up by March. 

:rvp


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

this isn't the fm thread irish jet

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 41s
The global expansion continues... City have bought a stake in Japanese J-League team Yokohama F Marinos from Nissan Motor Co.

next stop, the world.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

United never get £150m in football manager kiz.

unk2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

good thing you only spent 125 mil then :duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I forgot to include Yaya, he'll be in the reserves eating birthday cake.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

only if his agent gets some too


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Cesc back to Arsenal!? Nice.


You're happy with that?

I don't know really. We need a striker (lol Giroud) and a DM (replacement for Arteta) before even touching any other position. With Sagna, Fabs, and possibly Vermaelen all off, we need to replace them as well. That's essentially 5 positions we need to fill now. I would love if Wenger does what's needed but he's also the last person who I think will do it.

We already have 4 CAMs - Ozil, Cazorla, Wilshere, and Rosicky. Cesc would be fine if we had the luxury to bring such players. We can't play him as CM because that'd force Ramsey to stay deep and Ramsey is turning into the midfield version of Lampard... As a CAM, he's nowhere close to Ozil anymore. We actually need a LW player too, but I'm satisfied with Santi and Podolski fighting for that position. Just hope we get a ST and a DM.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> only if his agent gets some too


NO SHARING

He has a lot of eating to do if he's to replace Anderson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yaya toure ‏@Toure_yaya42 7m
Thanks for all the birthday messages today. Card from City just arrived... Must have got lost in the post. Haha

yaya toure ‏@Toure_yaya42 6m
Jokes aside. Please do not take words that do not come out of MY mouth seriously. Judge my commitment to @MCFC by my performances.

:duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Those words are typed out, didn't come out his mouth. Can't be taken seriously. 

That's a subtle transfer request if I ever read one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yaya toure ‏@Toure_yaya42 4m
irish jet is a ****** #lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wait, yaya has a twitter?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> @Toure_yaya42 1m
> Everything dimitry said is true . He speaks for me . I will give an interview after world cup to explain


SHENANIGANS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

oh yaya

could've just left it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh yep, can defo see MCFC letting this lie till after the world cup.. lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i wish my agent was called dimitry

also i wish i had an agent


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wouldn't be at all surprised if his agent had a say in the last couple of tweets. they directly contradict each other


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@Redredd_MAZACAR_69

did WF get me a birthday cake for my birthday

no

i can see how i am treated in this organization. bulk got many gif(t)s on his birthday

i will give interview after world cup (thread)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i think we really need to step in here. this isn't the first time this nonsense has happened with his agent.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> wouldn't be at all surprised if his agent had a say in the last couple of tweets. they directly contradict each other


THe one previous, "My agent was trying to make a point here on my behalf, joke aside.It seems important for me to make a statement..i am going to do so." seemed fine. 

Its the delay till after the world cup that seems odd. why bother? either whinge about not getting cake now, and be told you've jsut signed a contract and STFU or state i have my cake now but i was annoyed then.. lol.

KIZ - he wont leave the agent, Yaya named on his kids after him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just accept it, Kiz. City were wrong not to wish him happy birthday at the parade or wherever the fuck it was. It's a very important procedure and City made a mockery out of the man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

well toure is african, i guess the 50th birthday is really important over there :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he doesnt need to leave him, he need to put a gag on him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WTF is actually going on here? :drake1

Has the agent got control of the twitter account too?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i would say so. the 2nd set of tweets are just the complete opposite of the first.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So somewhere, Yaya is on the phone having a barney with his agent, while clubs round Europe ring round all the local bakers trying to arrange for 40mil to jump out a cake.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The MEN are saying the Shaw deal is 95% done, if that goes through thats one of the main problem areas dealt with.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:duck:duck strange stuff with yaya and his agent.

Is he really pissed over this birthday stuff? Fucking ridiculous, bloody footballers.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Amy Lewis ‏@SkySportsAmy 10m
> Today's bizarre story... Just spoke to Yaya Toure's agent. Dimitry Seluk is about to be live on #SSN
> 
> Amy Lewis ‏@SkySportsAmy 5m
> Seluk says Toure wants "more attention from the club", adding "some clubs give flowers" and "it isn't about money"


:lmao


also reports saying LVG wants Evra to stay, hopefully he can be backup to shaw and get rid of buttner


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lol :lol lets all chip in and send poor yaya some flowers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Buttner needs to go regardless. Evra as 2nd choice I'd be fine with. He's a good option vs teams who have less possession against us, he just gets exposed too easily defensively.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kiz, what are your thoughts on Yaya IF these are actually his feelings/he is using this to get more money/his way of engineering a move?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yaya needs to stop being a bitter little lemon. That's all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

But Yaya can't be this selfish, surely? 

It was only the other week when I read an article saying that Gerrard is the most self-obsessed footballer of his generation and how he should be more like Yaya


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Just accept it, Kiz. City were wrong not to *wish him happy birthday at the parade* or wherever the fuck it was. It's a very important procedure and City made a mockery out of the man.


See here's the problem. They should have just done the parade for Yaya's birthday and maybe lightly touched on the title win while they were giving him the cake and all of this could have been avoided. He's off to Rovers now because of this grievous offence


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wait... City didn't even send him flowers? What kind of heartless organisation is being run over there :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Kiz, what are your thoughts on Yaya IF these are actually his feelings/he is using this to get more money/his way of engineering a move?


IF he is actually doing this he can fuck off and go join somewhere else that will pay him what he wants.

99.9% certain it's all his nutjob agent

yaya toure ‏@Toure_yaya42 Nov 14
@RodneyMarsh10 Out of respect for my fans and my club!! How can I be unhappy when i get so much love and respect from everyone in city?

yet suddenly now he's unhappy, wants out and feels disrespected? not buying it a bit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well. Maybe he is seeing the amount the likes of Rooney and Messi have recently pocketed and wants an improved deal. He's made no secrets that he thinks he is one of the best in the world, 'but doesn't get treaten so by the media because he is African'. A lot of the Africans are saying this too. His agent is probably telling him about the amount Messi and Rooney is making and telling him he is in their class. So now he wants wages close to what they are getting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






someone's had a few drinky poos.

if yaya wants more money, how about he just straight up asks for an improved contract? this whole scenario is the ramblings of an insane man. he recently signed a new deal, accepted a lower basic wage and gained more bonuses. if he can find someone who will pay him the likes of messi at the age of 31, he can go right ahead.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well that's the problem. Yaya is 31 now. Last year was probably his last big contract, so if he's after more money he has no leverage really. He's just going to have to have a little cry and then get back to work.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

hence why i highly, highly doubt he has anything to do with it

for his agent to say he isn't respected by city is frankly insulting to city. his agent is an absolute joke of a man and should do everyone a favour and fade off into obscurity.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wouldn't say he has nothing to do with it. But I think he has been heavily influenced and manipulated by his agent and what other people are saying about the whole black/African thing.

It's just all really silly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






god if only city cared (2:40 onwards)

people sung him happy birthday and he paid no attention :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I really hope Yaya hasn't got a clue what's going on with his tweets and stuff, just for his reaction to his agent going nuts. That interview's just nuts. No wonder Karl Oyston hates agents so much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

khaldoon says we'll break even this season and turn a profit next season, that there will be continued investment, especially at youth level, and that we have absolutely zero debt, which he believes is a sustainable way to run a business (which it is). revenue projected to continue to go up and up, uefa can have their one season of taking mansour's money and forcing us to have restrictions on the squad. they're going to squeal so bad when we eventually win the cl.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Maybe Yaya and his agent are on a massive piss-up and they're trolling everyone?

Birthdays, Cake, flowers. Come on, this can't real....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Slient Alarm said:


> Maybe Yaya and his agent are on a massive piss-up and they're trolling everyone?
> 
> Birthdays, Cake, flowers. Come on, this can't real....


A footballer and an agent, you better believe it's real.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






:snrub


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

now apparently dimitry has said that yaya's in qatar (which we knew) and hasn't made any of the tweets, it's a representative. and 2 of them have been deleted. only the city birthday joke and the last everything dimitry said is true tweets remain.

or something like that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alright. Yaya probably doesn't even know what the fuck is going on.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 7m
> Yaya Toure's agent also complaining there were no photos of him at the stadium, or training ground, until they complained.


:lmao

pathetic


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Racist City.

Sol will have something to say about this.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I also expect Paul Ince to be making a comment soon.

He's a black English manager, don't you know?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*The agent is clearly a nutcase when you hear him compare the situation to that Anzhi nutjob buying Roberto Carlos a Bugatti for his birthday. *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

and fucked story of the day goes to.YAYA.. by a fucking landslide..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This whole situation is just so.....:aries2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It becomes evident that Toure is like the opposite personality of PAUL SCHOLES


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> "Of course Yaya is upset about this. If this happened to you as a journalist in the BBC and nobody shakes your hand, you will say bye-bye and go to work for somebody else. It is normal."


oh well when he puts it like that it makes sense


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I've no idea what's bollocks and what's truth regarding this. It's fucking hilarious though.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What a mong Yaya Toure is


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Gooner said:


> What a mong Yaya Toure is


As if it's him..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well he is a mong, either way.

Either he is aware of what's going on but is letting the agent do most of the public stuff or he is completely unaware and he has let some nerd in a suit ruin his reputation.

My guess is the former


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Transfer dirtsheets! I'm marking for this Toure story though :hb


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Toure to Realcelona St Germain


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

all I know is we better remember to wish kiz a happy birthday or he'll probably kick off just like his hero


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

im using the fact that yaya is in doha right now to post this picture

http://instagram.com/p/oCUaG4OjDx/

its really just great


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ScottishJobber said:


> As if it's him..


Could nip it in the bud straight away, has he? No, hes a mong.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> A footballer and an agent, you better believe it's real.


The guy who's giving interviews around is not his agent. Touré's legal advisor is First Eleven.

The fat ukranian guy is a half-mobster who has been used by Touré to suck as much money as possible out of the clubs since his Olympiakos days. To the point Olympiakos and Monaco directors got very upset about it at the time.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B84FeY2TrEJeV3AzTlJMRFdpRFk/

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B84FeY2TraW20i01MDQ0UkVWYWM/


And I don't get the astonishment for all this really, apart from the childish excuse. They did the same last season. And just look at all the interviews this guy gave over the last three years about him moving to Chelsea, Real, Bayern, Anzhi...they just want more money.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nothing is going to top this for the rest of the window. May as well just close the thread now and end it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yaya did kind of nip it in the bud though, and then those 2 tweets came through which completely contradicted what was written earlier.

it's all a mess, and city should be absolutely fuming.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yaya is a shit bloke. Strip him of his medal and give it to Hendo. :hendo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Emre Can can't go anywhere apparently b/c Bayern has a buy-back clause, which Leverkusen tried to CHEAT.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Citys FFP restrictions are only 5 HG players.. nice, and we're linked with Shawcross for about the 10mil bracket, i dont actually mind that. My usual signing on FM,


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Citys FFP restrictions are only 5 HG players.. nice, and we're linked with Shawcross for about the 10mil bracket, i dont actually mind that. My usual signing on FM,


brilliant isn't it

hart, clichy, milner, rodwell, backup keeper like henessey/westwood who were trained at the club

ouch, the wet lettuce leaf returns.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Emre Can can't go anywhere apparently b/c Bayern has a buy-back clause, which Leverkusen tried to CHEAT.


Yes he can. Liverpool want to pay his release clause, and so he'd be free to move if Bayern don't buy him back. Its just if Bayern want him back they'll get him back and there isn't anything we could do about it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Unless Can doesn't want to move back to Bayern and instead wants to move to Liverpool ?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> brilliant isn't it
> 
> hart, clichy, milner, rodwell, backup keeper like henessey/westwood who were trained at the club
> 
> ouch, the wet lettuce leaf returns.


Alex Song count as HG? i wouldnt mind swapping him out for Garcia.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Principino said:


> Unless Can doesn't want to move back to Bayern and instead wants to move to Liverpool ?


Doesn't really matter what he wants. Bayern have the buyback clause.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It does if he turns Bayern down. I'm not sure if we'd be allowed to buy him though. No one seems to know what the contract and clauses will actually result in.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Alex Song count as HG? i wouldnt mind swapping him out for Garcia.


Garcia was great towards the end of the season. Kept Fernandinho out of the team.

Been highlighted all season the formation is a lot more secure with Garcia in the middle. I'd rather keep him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

song actually does count as homegrown, had no idea he came to arsenal at 18.

fabregas and pogba would too :duck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Yes he can. Liverpool want to pay his release clause, and so he'd be free to move if Bayern don't buy him back. Its just if Bayern want him back they'll get him back and there isn't anything we could do about it.


1. Buy Can back
2. Loan Højbjerg to Leverkusen
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Garcia was great towards the end of the season. Kept Fernandinho out of the team.
> 
> Been highlighted all season the formation is a lot more secure with Garcia in the middle. I'd rather keep him.


He was ok, but Song is vastly more mobile in that role. Garcia is a decent enough option but Barry/De Jong/Fernandiho were/are all a far better option in that role.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Doesn't really matter what he wants. Bayern have the buyback clause.


Wait doesn't he have both a buy back clause and release clause? What if both are met? Surely he would get to choose from that point


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> 1. Buy Can back
> 2. Loan Højbjerg to Leverkusen
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit


Nah, here's the blueprint for Bayern

1. Fuck off
2. Stay fucked off and enjoy keeping Lahm in the midfield
3. ???
4. Still win the Bundesliga by a shitload b/c you keep buying the best players from the competition. 

:brodgers



Principino said:


> Wait doesn't he have both a buy back clause and release clause? What if both are met? Surely he would get to choose from that point


thats where it gets into a legal sticking point. I have no clue on the specifics or the laws surrounding it but i'd assume a buyback clause trumps release clause. idk though.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> He was ok, but Song is vastly more mobile in that role. Garcia is a decent enough option but Barry/De Jong/Fernandiho were/are all a far better option in that role.


Garcia is perfect for closing out a game. Fernandinho's mobility is a great asset but he doesn't sit deep enough a lot of the time. 

There was a decent highlight showing us closing down with and without Garcia. He pressures and wins the ball and plays the small 5 yard pass to Ferno or Toure or Silva.

He may not be the best, but he came into his own in the last half of the season. I'd rather keep him. From what I saw of Alex Song are Barca, he wasn't that great. Never really impressed me at Arsenal either.




--


Also, buyback clause just means that if that clause it met by Liverpool, Bayern have first choice to offer him a contract before Liverpool can legally sit down and talk with him. He can turn down Bayern and go to Liverpool if he wants.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> 1. Buy Can back
> 2. Loan Højbjerg to Leverkusen
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit


what happens to rode


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> what happens to rode


I really have no idea.

I like his attitude and his confidence but he's a squad rotation player imo (though I hope he proves me wrong). I think he'll get tried out a lot at RB if the Lahm to midfield is a permanent tactical change from Pep.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck these foreign contracts. Always some roadblock. Buyback clauses and third party ownership and other such nonsense.

Fuck it. Promote Jordan Rossiter instead


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bring back Jay Spearing!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

fm favourite sebastian jung to sign for wolfsburg for 2.5 mil euros


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

UEFA and their ffp punishment :duck, they've just made it easier for city when it comes to HG players and borrowed 50m off them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

garay to zenit


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> garay to zenit


Great ambition, thought he might have moved back to spain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gonçalo Lopes ‏@_GoncaloLopes 34s
Ashley Cole should be the first signing for Leonardo Jardim in @AS_Monaco


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but* Craig Gardner* is moving to West Brom on a free transfer even though they don't have a manager in place. Good old Richard Garlick, filling the squad up with even more mediocrity. It's amazing how he manages to survive at the Hawthorns despite being so inept at his job, especially when several decent managers have been sacked whilst he has maintained employment.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Juve tracking Drogba on a free or Morata on loan. I'd be happy with either. Quagliarella and Vucinic need to leave so we're gonna need good back up for Llorente and Tevez. Not Osvaldo ffs.

Really hope we don't sign Evra.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM HUDDLESTONE :hudd


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope Hull got Tom a cake.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> Gonçalo Lopes ‏@_GoncaloLopes 34s
> Ashley Cole should be the first signing for Leonardo Jardim in @AS_Monaco


Great if it happens. Replace an over the hill French international in Abidal with an over the hill English one in Cole.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hamada said:


> Great if it happens. Replace an over the hill French international in Abidal with an over the hill English one in Cole.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't Monaco have Kurzawa anyway? Why do they need Cole?

Also surprised more clubs aren't in the race to sign Aaron Hunt. Looked a very good player whenever I've seen him and a free agent at only 27 years old. Besiktas are apparently offering him 2 million euros a year so that's the equivalent of £31k a week which isn't too ridiculous. Wouldn't be a bad idea for a Prem team to take a punt on him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so many insane arsenal rumors, i do not comprehend.

jackson martinez
cesc
remy
draxler
javi
lovren
ginter


blah


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

guide to transfer rumours:

1) locate porto's current striker (owned by 3rd part) with absurd pricetag
2) link with every club on earth
3) ??????
4) profit


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> Also surprised more clubs aren't in the race to sign Aaron Hunt. Looked a very good player whenever I've seen him and a free agent at only 27 years old. Besiktas are apparently offering him 2 million euros a year so that's the equivalent of £31k a week which isn't too ridiculous. Wouldn't be a bad idea for a Prem team to take a punt on him.


A couple of my Stoke supporting mates seemed pretty adamant earlier today that they're in for him. 

Going from the snippets that I've seen of him he's looked 'alright' without really doing anything spectacular, but then again I don't really get to watch much European football. He could prove to be a shrewd acquisition for someone like Stoke.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Daily Mail reckons a deal has been agreed for Kroos for £20m, £20m.....seems right :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Daily Mail reckons a deal has been agreed for Kroos for £20m, £20m.....seems right :lmao



If we had signed or sign all the players that were done deals according to the media we'd be the GOATS, never known nothing like it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's gone on for years. I remember a VHS I used to have of the first half of the 94/95 season (based around United obviously), had a lot of behind the scenes stuff etc but one segment had a list of about 30 names United were linked with during that season. Few names stood out like Ravinelli and Klinsmann but the one that broke my heart was Gabriel Batistuta, at the peak of his powers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Echo says that we're looking at Shaqiri in case the Lallana deal doesn't materialize. Wouldn't mind both :tommy

And Rodgers wants Vorm as well. I'd be all over that as he's a giant improvement over Jones (Don't worry Brad your hair is still fab) and would offer Mignolet competition for the #1 job


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WE KROOS NOW


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Aren't the Daily Mail the only ones reporting it?


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm hearing Rodgers doesn't fancy Mignelot and would like to replace him in the summer. His distribution and how he handles crosses are a major concern. 

Celta Vigo's keeper and Vorm are targets. 

Also, Liverpool are throwing Jose Enrique's name in the hat for Lallana depending on Luke Shaw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's not replacing Mignolet, he just wants a second decent keeper at the club. Both of those things were already known about Mignolet before he was signed.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BkB Hulk said:


> He's not replacing Mignolet, he just wants a second decent keeper at the club. Both of those things were already known about Mignolet before he was signed.


We just have to wait and see, don't be shocked if migs is second choice next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently announcing sagna today

better get him a cake


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Okay, so apparently Inter want Torres...




...for free





...with Chelsea paying nearly all of his wages



Fuck these cheap ass Italian cunts always wanting players for nothing. It's the same thing with Milan wanting to loan everyone they're linked to.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

tbf if I was Chelsea I'd pay a club to take Torres. Lukaku/Ba alongside the signing of either Costa or maybe Mandzukic would be much better than Torres in there I'm sure.

if :brodgers has lost a bit of faith in Mignolet, does Reina have any chance of being back in the first team for Pool next season?


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™;34504074 said:


> tbf if I was Chelsea I'd pay a club to take Torres. Lukaku/Ba alongside the signing of either Costa or maybe Mandzukic would be much better than Torres in there I'm sure.
> 
> if :brodgers has lost a bit of faith in Mignolet, does Reina have any chance of being back in the first team for Pool next season?


Reina burnt his bridges last summer.

Side note - Brannagan to Barcelona??


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reina's absolutely done with the club. He's been childishly petulant since being buggered off and can go for good. He's always been awful at high balls too, and Mignolet is a better shot stopper these days.



MoonWalker3000 said:


> We just have to wait and see, don't be shocked if migs is second choice next season.


They'll be competing. You can hardly say Rodgers is addressing the concern to do with crosses by targeting Vorm when he's two foot three.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Prison looking at picking Moyes up on a free after his release from United.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-United-end-their-interest-in-Toni-Kroos.html


Really???


Stegen to barca, i thought they were still barred from transfers at the min?

Worth a quick read - http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2014/05/21...se-ten-rules-for-interviewing-louis-van-gaal/


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

NO KROOS :batista3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This United window is already sounding much like last season. Linked to all the midfielders in the world, but then actually end up with a donkey with an afro.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

kroos is a very overrated player i dont get the hype


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> kroos is a very overrated player i dont get the hype


He's certainly become overrated since being linked to United, but he's very good nonetheless.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sagna has signed a 3 year deal with us


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kroos is not overrated at all.

He's probably better suited to a more advanced role and we don't need that right now. I'm a bit disappointed but I'll wait and see who we actually do bring in before getting annoyed over who we don't.

No way would it ever have been £20m and his wages would have been somewhere between 250 to 300 thousand a week.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Do you have any idea how many puns I could have done with Kroos' name? It's even better than Mata ffs


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BkB Hulk said:


> They'll be competing. You can hardly say Rodgers is addressing the concern to do with crosses by targeting Vorm when he's two foot three.


They also have an interest in Celta Vigo's keeper.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FFS, missing out on another long term linked player in Kroos, no doubt Shaw will go to Chelsea and Fabregas to Arsenal now :side:

Also I doubt, as reports are suggesting, that LVG doesnt want Kroos, no doubt Woodward briefing the press so to hide the fact that he couldnt get another deal done


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

gardner and bardsley offloaded in 2 days. sunderland having the best window so far


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Neil Adams has been confirmed as the new Norwich manger.

3 year deal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thoughts already posted in the prem thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/34512489-post11043.html

Fuckern warz!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> FFS, missing out on another long term linked player in Kroos, no doubt Shaw will go to Chelsea and Fabregas to Arsenal now :side:
> 
> Also I doubt, as reports are suggesting, that LVG doesnt want Kroos, no doubt Woodward briefing the press so to hide the fact that he couldnt get another deal done


Probably shouldn't be daft enough to believe that transfer was ever going to occur :draper2


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tom Ince being linked to his old man's former club, Inter. :duck


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bernard apparently wants to leave Shakhtar because Donetsk is a bit shit at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BkB Hulk said:


> Bernard apparently wants to leave Shakhtar because Donetsk is a bit shit at the moment.


He also seems to have flopped a bit there considering the hype he had last summer. Only 3 goals in 1300 minutes but that might mean he was injured but transfermarkt doesn't say that he was so I don't know


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently we are very close to getting rid of that turd known as Fabregas. 

Fuck me, I'm so glad those idiots in Manchester and London are stupid enough to pay over 40 million for him. 

An absolutely disaster of a footballer. I would easily rank him as the worst transfer we've made in the past 4 years.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> I would easily rank him as the worst transfer we've made in the past 4 years.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chygrynsky was 5 years ago, as ridiculous as that seems. I'll be amazed if anyone shills out 40m for Fabregas, better (well, cheaper) options available for anyone trying to sign him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> FFS, missing out on another long term linked player in Kroos, no doubt Shaw will go to Chelsea and Fabregas to Arsenal now :side:
> 
> Also I doubt, as reports are suggesting, that LVG doesnt want Kroos, no doubt Woodward briefing the press so to hide the fact that he couldnt get another deal done


Last I heard of Shaw he was house hunting in Cheshire...so I severely doubt we'll lose him to Chelsea at this point.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Apparently we are very close to getting rid of that turd known as Fabregas.
> 
> Fuck me, I'm so glad those idiots in Manchester and London are stupid enough to pay over 40 million for him.
> 
> An absolutely disaster of a footballer. I would easily rank him as the worst transfer we've made in the past 4 years.



If he's as bad nowadays as the experts on here make out then arsenal can take him for 40m. But he would for sure be an upgrade on any of our midfielders, then again so would a retired giggsy, butt and scholes so it's not saying much.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I demand this fee to be true: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nsive-defender-mega-deal-close-50million.html


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

nando is the worst transfer in history. fucking cancer

ibra is second. basically sold jose the title in inter with a profit



Joel said:


> I demand this fee to be true: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nsive-defender-mega-deal-close-50million.html












thats vidal money


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The speculated 250k a week for Kroos are ridiculous. Just like the 300k for the mong Rooney.

When giving such overblown wages becomes your new way of doing business then you're fucked.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Apparently we are very close to getting rid of that turd known as Fabregas.
> 
> Fuck me, I'm so glad those idiots in Manchester and London are stupid enough to pay over 40 million for him.
> 
> An absolutely disaster of a footballer. I would easily rank him as the worst transfer we've made in the past 4 years.


He's probably a turd to Barça fans, but for Man UTD fans the idea of him joining the club its great news.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

50 mil for luiz?

dream on chelsea


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Luiz's price is inflated by his hairstyle. That mop adds like 30 million additional pounds onto any transfer fee.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> 50 mil for luiz?
> 
> dream on chelsea






























In hindsight there wasn't really a point to this post :moyes5


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Probably shouldn't be daft enough to believe that transfer was ever going to occur :draper2


especially for 20 mil. lelUnited.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



DemBoy said:


> He's probably a turd to Barça fans, but for Man UTD fans the idea of him joining the club its great news.


Speak for yourself. I really don't see the point of Fabregas coming to United.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Speak for yourself. I really don't see the point of Fabregas coming to United.


You have Cleverley and Fella playing in the middle of the park, anyone should surely be a welcome addition regardless of whether they prefer to play higher up the pitch.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, but if they are gonna splash big on someone, might as well do it for the right type of player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

femto is right

united need to drop money on something they really need

like a #10


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There's no way he's doubled his price since he's moved to Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

arnold are you questioning the integrity of the daily mail?

this is exactly what the fucking poles want you to do


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> You have Cleverley and Fella playing in the middle of the park, anyone should surely be a welcome addition regardless of whether they prefer to play higher up the pitch.


Exactly, even Scholes returning it's great news.



Femto said:


> Yeah, but if they are gonna splash big on someone, might as well do it for the right type of player.


Yeah but who's that type of player?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



DemBoy said:


> Yeah but who's that type of player?


An actual CM? What, there are none of those around? Healthy Gundogan would be ideal. For targets not based on a miraculous recovery, I'd say Paulinho, Sergi Roberto, Pjanic, Veratti etc.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck Fabregas and his overpriced ass. 

Thought if we're gonna stick with this horrendous midfield (we're obviously not gonna but still) we better bring Scholes and Giggs out of retirement.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/calciomercato/psg-david-luiz-the-agreement-is-close-the-details/

smh

50 mil euro for a guy who's best position isn't centre back. well in psg.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*So many better options we could get than Fabregas. Obviously better than anything we have (assuming we actually play him CM) but I'm sure we could get someone better for much less too. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/calciomercato/psg-david-luiz-the-agreement-is-close-the-details/
> 
> smh
> 
> 50 mil euro for a guy who's best position isn't centre back. well in psg.


why do they want to sell Marquinhos?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> why do they want to sell Marquinhos?


i dont think there's any chance in questioning the logic of a club that wants to pay 50 mil for david luiz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


>


Moses' letter better have been lost in the post or else :no:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

United linked to James McCarthy... from Kroos to McCarthy, yep i can see the scouting link in that... wtf?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wouldn't surprise me to see this deal happening TBH. David Luiz is known as a versatile Brazilian with a positive personality, I doubt that a club who paid 40m-50m on players like Pastore and Lucas is going to know in details about Luiz holding a defensive line or losing concentration. He's a great player with great attitude and PSG or not, his value should probably be around 35-45m in the market of 2014. I hope he stays because he has a place in this Chelsea team and he's already a big presence in the club but if it happens, it's good business for us. Although I would like to see Cavani included instead of the big money. 

Personally, I don't want to see Fabregas at Chelsea at any price so hopefully Jose doesn't see him as an option. Same with Kroos who is a very good player and was great under Heynckes but he's too soft and limited in his movement to play alongside Matic in a PL midfield, he's not going to offer any protection to his CB and his best position is probably behind the striker. He's far from the player Chelsea need right now and he's not a Mourinho player so I doubt he's even considering him. Different position but if he was available (besides Robben) the player I would take from this Bayern team is Muller.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stop being jealous at our great negotiating skills, Kizwell.

£15m profit on our 3rd choice centre back who doesn't fit in at all anymore. But also got to remember he helped us immensely in Munich to win the CL :kobe9

First making profit on De Bruyne. Then Mata. Now Luiz. Can we find someone to pay £51m for Torres? :hmm:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> United linked to James McCarthy... from Kroos to McCarthy, yep i can see the scouting link in that... wtf?


http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11671/9322553/transfer-news-manchester-united-interested-in-everton-midfielder-james-mccarthy

Story has been pulled.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i am jealous of chelsea's negotiating skills tbleroy. it'll be what, 100 mil worth of players they don't want?

def cheating.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's weird how you can now get £40m for a player you can't really say the receiving team would miss that much.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11671/9322553/transfer-news-manchester-united-interested-in-everton-midfielder-james-mccarthy
> 
> Story has been pulled.


Only on sky, still up most places in a swap for Cleverly. Seems a strange one, right Kroos is off, what about the lad McCarthy?? really...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*In fairness McCarthy is very good. I'd rather we get someone very good than someone living off his "superstar" reputation.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well they're completely different players, so it's hardly fair to compare them..

It's not exactly a case of one of the other.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

how in God's name is Luiz worth 50m? :lol

he's not even worth the original 25m Chelsea paid for him.

oh and fuck Fox Sports News out here for letting me believe the Kroos story was somewhat true unk2

really hope we tie up Shaw soon, otherwise I may have to fly to England and kill Woodward.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

McCarthy is quality and I'd take him at United but I don't see him as a solution. He's at the perfect club for him at the minute. Not sure he'd be more than a rotation player at United assuming we invest more in the midfield.

Fabregas is a strange one. The Fabregas of Arsenal, particularly from around 2006-2010 would be the perfect signing for United. He was never suited to Barcelona and they could never accommodate his position or his style of play. A lot of good, even great players will look worse than they are in a system so reliant particular attributes - Fabregas, Ibra, Alexis (initially) all looked worse than they are.

I don't like how he's developed as a player though. He seems to be a #10 now and isn't suited to that role at all. We already have one high profile #10 who can't play the position.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Sun are running a story on Moyes allegedly kicking the fuck out of a lad who gave him shit. A quote from the lad is "I thought I was going to die". Dave 'No Mercy' Moyes.

No idea if this has been brought up already.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> An actual CM? What, there are none of those around? Healthy Gundogan would be ideal. For targets not based on a miraculous recovery, I'd say Paulinho, Sergi Roberto, Pjanic, Veratti etc.


I forgot about Gundogan, yeah he is the perfect target for United but how would he cost?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Oliver Kay @OliverKayTimes · 6m
David Luiz undergoing medical with PSG. Conflicting claims regarding the fee (£40m? More?). Whatever it is, it's great business for Chelsea.

Crazy.



Rock316AE said:


> Wouldn't surprise me to see this deal happening TBH. David Luiz is known as a versatile Brazilian with a positive personality, I doubt that a club who paid 40m-50m on players like Pastore and Lucas is going to know in details about Luiz holding a defensive line or losing concentration. He's a great player with great attitude and PSG or not, his value should probably be around 35-45m in the market of 2014. I hope he stays because he has a place in this Chelsea team and he's already a big presence in the club but if it happens, it's good business for us. Although I would like to see Cavani included instead of the big money.
> 
> Personally, I don't want to see Fabregas at Chelsea at any price so hopefully Jose doesn't see him as an option. Same with Kroos who is a very good player and was great under Heynckes but he's too soft and limited in his movement to play alongside Matic in a PL midfield, he's not going to offer any protection to his CB and his best position is probably behind the striker. He's far from the player Chelsea need right now and he's not a Mourinho player so I doubt he's even considering him. Different position but if he was available (besides Robben) the player I would take from this Bayern team is Muller.


Can't hold a defensive line or maintain concentration, yet he's worth 35-45m? Right.



Vader said:


> The Sun are running a story on Moyes allegedly kicking the fuck out of a lad who gave him shit. A quote from the lad is "I thought I was going to die". Dave 'No Mercy' Moyes.
> 
> No idea if this has been brought up already.


It broke on Twitter yesterday.



BkB Hulk said:


> Prison looking at picking Moyes up on a free after his release from United.


:brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I actually rate Luiz very highly but that's fucking absurd money for him. Good to see those FFP sanctions are working a treat.



DemBoy said:


> I forgot about Gundogan, yeah he is the perfect target for United but how would he cost?


Gundogan might never play again.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> I actually rate Luiz very highly but that's fucking absurd money for him. Good to see those FFP sanctions are working a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gundogan might never play again.*


Why not? The injury is not that bad and he'll probably return for next season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He probably will, but I'm not taking a chance on a guy with chronic back problems at 23 years old unless I see him play consistently at a high level again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> He probably will, but I'm not taking a chance on a guy with chronic back problems at 23 years old unless I see him play consistently at a high level again.


Gundogan is worth a punt if you can get him on the cheap though. Like ridiculously on the cheap, otherwise i agree. Would be staying well away from him.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Gundogan is worth a punt if you can get him on the cheap though. Like ridiculously on the cheap, otherwise i agree. Would be staying well away from him.


Yeah the guy is a fucking beast IF healthy, but yeah i could see why a lot of teams should be wary of a 23yo with back problems.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I love PSG.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

also emanelo

seriously the guy is a fucking genius


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lampard, Cole & Eto'o have been released by Chelsea according to the Premier League's website.

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/news/news/2013-14/may/premier-league-clubs-submit-retained-and-released-lists.html


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Evra has agreed a contract extension, as he wasnt in the list of released players, good to hear if true, now get rid of Buttner and bring Shaw in


edit: just as i post the united twitter page confirm it



> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 5m
> We can confirm that Patrice Evra has extended his contract at #mufc for another year.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thank God. Did not want him at Juve.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we don't sign a LB now I will blow up a fucking hospital.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Thank God. Did not want him at Juve.


huh, does juve play with the back 4 now?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> huh, does juve play with the back 4 now?


The word in Italy is that Conte wants to switch to a back four, he just hasn't had the players to do it. Not in terms of full backs, but we lack wide attacking options for the 4-3-3 he wants to play hence why we've been linked with Alexis Sanchez, Nani and Menez recently. I don't think he'll phase out the 3-5-2 completely but he at least wants the option of playing another system. He actually played a back four when he first came to Juve, he only changed to 3-5-2 when he realized he had one of Europe's best midfield trios in Pirlo, Vidal and Pogba/Marchisio.

Evra could play at left wing back in the 3-5-2 anyway.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> If we don't sign a LB now I will blow up a fucking hospital.


Mark Ogden, usually very reliable, on MUTV



> United News ‏@Mufc_Info 1m
> Mark Ogden on MUTV " The Shaw deal will happen, its just a matter of time". #MUFC


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

and then he flops :duck


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Evra signing a new contract :duck


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I swear to christ if we get Marquinhos and Benatia I will cry tears of joy. It looks like it's actually formulating. 

Thank god for Luis Enrique, since he was named manager our links with David Luiz have vanished completely. 

Fukkin lol @ PSG, please take him and we'll take Marquinhos


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I still think Luiz would have done well in Barcelona. But :maury at £40-50m.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> The Telegraph is running a trio of names that Jose Mourinho has supposedly identified to replace Luiz at Chelsea. The three? Paul Pogba, Koke, and Paulinho.


Pogba or Koke :moyes1


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Doesn't Koke cost like 60 million?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> Pogba


:klopp2



> Koke


:klopp2



> Paulinho


:klopp


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

PSG giving no fucks about FFP.

Hope we can somehow manage to get Marquinhos but it's oh so unlikely


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> If we don't sign a LB now I will blow up a fucking hospital.


Make sure it's a children's hospital for added effect:javy


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd take Lampard for a year or at a max two at United. Even as back-up he's better than every one of our centre mids.

Pleased to hear Evra has signed another year, got to believe it was more of a decision of keeping some sort of commanding figure in that defensive line, than his actual quality. But he's still quality going forward. Just needs to defend like he did four years or so ago.

Hopefully we still bring in Shaw, ship Boootner to qpr like he always does on my Fifa.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The transfer fee for Luiz isn't that surprising tbhendo

The amount of money in the Prem has skyrocketed, look at the new TV deal for example. Players coming from England are gonna go for these prices from now on, especially talented players like Luiz who are difference makers. 

TV money/prize money goes up. Transfer fees go up. That's why 26 year old Lallana is gonna go for more than 20m despite never having played in the CL and only having a couple of England caps. Likewise for all of Southampton's other stars

Just imagine how much Spurs could have received for Bale if he went THIS summer :wilkins


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

any chance PSG fancy Buttner and Fellaini :moyes7


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Doesn't Koke cost like 60 million?


Pogba costs more.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Luiz deal is official. 

http://www.psg.fr/fr/Actus/003001/Article/67108/Accord-avec-Chelsea-FC-et-David-Luiz

50 million for David Luiz. 

RIP Football


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

40-50mil for Luiz? :banderas

I love the guy but there's no way the club can say no to that.


By the way, I'm tipping Luiz to dominate next to Thiago Silva and by next year everyone will be laughing at Chelsea for selling him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Guardian reporting that the Shaw deal has stalled :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*PSG are such a joke of a club. Pay stupid fees for players that can't get it done in the big leagues just so people will talk about them and pretend they can hang with the actual good clubs in European Football. The truth is they don't have a single superstar for all the money they spend. They just have wannabees who like to believe they're superstars because of their self-hype or ability to score a neat goal against a team the quality of a League 1 team in our country. Luiz will do wonderfully well there and then be exposed as the lunatic he is when he gets to the knockout round of the Champions League and all these idiot pundits realise why PSG's squad have never beaten anyone of note before. Just the same way as Thiago Silva gets exposed against good players like he will do this Summer and every Champions League campaign after January. Spending £40-50m on a player like Luiz right after the FFP fine is a total slap in the face too. Not that FFP changes anything so that part is more amusing at least. Chelsea must be wanking themselves silly that they're gonna get around double the transfer fee they paid for him. Only in fitba land could you make an investment that bad and profit from it.*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I know PSG love Brazilian defenders but even for them this is a bit much.

Whatever happened to buying defenders whose best quality is defending?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ruckus said:


> I know PSG love Brazilian defenders but even for them this is a bit much.
> 
> Whatever happened to buying defenders whose best quality is defending?


*So last decade. Seriously who the fucks buy a defender to defend anymore? Geeeeeeesh.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Liverpool have made a breakthrough in their pursuit of Emre Can & appear to be closing in on a £12m deal for the Germany U-21 international.


Prepare your edit of the OP, Transfer Thread Commissioner Kiz

WE GERMAN (with a little bit of Turkey? Looks kinda Turkish anyway. I swear half of Germany must be Turkish. When did that even happen?) NOW


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuckern warz PSG! If the plonker is going for that amount then it will just lead towards driven up prices for other flawed, incomplete or ordinary (well, he certainly isn't "ordinary") players. The fact that we're living in an era where Carroll and Luiz have been sold by prem clubs for a combined £85 million during big moves is absolutely beyond mental. At least Chelsea can say that they've broken about even on the Torres bust with that piece of negotiating...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Prepare your edit of the OP, Transfer Thread Commissioner Kiz
> 
> WE GERMAN (with a little bit of Turkey? Looks kinda Turkish anyway. I swear half of Germany must be Turkish. When did that even happen?) NOW


He likes things done aggressively and but very efficient ?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

50m for Luiz :lmao. Roman laughing to the bank on that one. Hilariously large some of money for a defender who's defensive ability is inconsistent at best. Fucking PSG


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *So last decade. Seriously who the fucks buy a defender to defend anymore? Geeeeeeesh.*


I guess that's why Hansen retired. Can't handle anymore of these WOAT defences.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao

Thanks PSG. I like Luiz and he seemed like a great guy off the pitch, but he can be neurotic in defense. I liked his time spent playing deep in the midfield, but no one will say no to that kind of money. We might have our best transfer window in quite some time this summer.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So far this year we've sold Mata, De Bruyne and Luiz for ~£100m. All we need now is Inter to buy Torres and we're laughing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's stupid money. Wow. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 1m*
Liverpool have made a breakthrough in their pursuit of Emre Can & appear to be closing in on a £12m deal for the Germany U-21 international.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^^Nice. Hope we get Shaqiri as well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

im gonna miss luiz as a person, he was definitely gonna be our next captain when cech, terry and lamp left

so who would step up now

that aside, its crazy money. world class CM pls


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Shola has gone for real and Puyol has retired. Truly the end of an era. Mad respect to two of the all time greats.










(Remy and De Jong have gone too). I also hear we are close to signing some guy called Ayoze Perez from Tenerife. I've even seen us linked with recently released Jack Collison. EXCITING TIMES AHEAD.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

when did puyol play in the same time as shola?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

2002-03 Champions League. Ameobi scored at the Nou Camp.

Just looking at the wiki and Batistuta and Ibrahimovic scored against eachother in the same group stage.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

brb building time machine


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






#BarcaSlayer
#MesQueUnPlayer

We lost 3-1 but nvm that


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Regarding David Luiz. I'll miss his character, won't miss his football as harsh as that sounds.

50 mil... Mou said he won't go mental this transfer window but I doubt he was expecting that. Interesting to see who he now brings in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






Kinda makes me a bit sad over it now. I forgot about the dancing with Stamford the Lion and singing Blue is the Colour at the end of the CL final :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> brb building time machine


Shola is available for a free now though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You can always count on PSG to provide the lulz

Wish Zlatan would gtfo out of there


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Madrid paid around 40m for Illarramendi, PSG paid around 45m for Pastore and Lucas etc. Really not that surprising that a player who is at the peak of his career like Luiz, with his versatility and positive image will sell for that amount in the crazy football market of the last few years. If you watch him week after week playing in the smaller games, you can see some of his problems but I imagine that besides Chelsea fans, most people see Luiz performing in big CL and PL games where he's usually great. It will probably be the same next year, especially if he has a great World Cup. 

We'll miss Luiz, not only on the pitch as he was such a dominant figure in the dressing room. Chelsea will remember him for his huge contribution to some great moments and for his personality more than anything else. For me, that awesome penalty against Bayern. 










:jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Genuinely shocking at togger but he is a top snide and every team needs one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

there is no way that's the last deal between psg and chelsea this window. overpay for luiz, let Chelsea get some players in, take hazard later.

di marzio saying the fernando deal is only 12.6 mil


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

sure, if they want hazard pls drive the giant truck full of 150 million euros to emanelo's house

im cool with that


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Kinda makes me a bit sad over it now. I forgot about the dancing with Stamford the Lion and singing Blue is the Colour at the end of the CL final :jose


Now I'm sad :jose

Loved him for his off the field shenanigans. He seemed to genuinely love Chelsea too (as far as I can tell from social media). Not always reliable at CB, although you can point to some good performances here and there (CL final comes to mind). He was better suited to playing in our midfield, I can't recall times where he was disappointing there. I wish him well at PSG, will never forget that absolute beauty of a goal against Fulham.

This season is actually huge for us. Its the change of the old guard. If Lampard doesn't get picked up then that's Cole and Lamps gone. Definitely need to sign a central midfielder this season. Going to also have to address the left back situation eventually, although it probably won't be required this season. I'm bothered by the Courtois/Cech dilemma. Both obviously are good enough to be number one, and Courtois even said he wants to start games. Maybe loan Courtois out again? I can see how he would get frustrated with this. I don't want to sell him because he has so much promise.

Same can be said with Lukaku. Ba said earlier that Mourinho has him in the plans next season. If the rumors are true and we are looking to bring in Costa and Mandzukic, where would this leave Lukaku? Ideally I thought two new strikers and recalling Lukaku would be the best, or even a new striker, Lukaku, and one of Torres/Ba. Whatever happens, I hope Torres goes. Also I heard Patrick Bamford hinted at being in the squad next season, moar drama. 

Moses and Marin are probably both getting sold. Moses had a fairly terrible loan, and I heard Marin did nothing of note. Neither were Mou signings, so I don't think he will bother trying to integrate them into the squad, we have enough in those positions anyways.

Wow, too many paragraphs the Friday night ghost of Andre must have possessed me.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So, are PSG planning to balance their books by selling us Cavani? :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They may get Oscar sometime in the future, but I doubt they'll get Hazard. He'll be off to Spain when he's ready to move.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hazard would probably be the ideal Ribery replacement.

Well, Reus, but poor Dortmund.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We all know it will be Reus.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

luiz fits in fine with ffp

psg's transfer limit doesn't begin until 2015. and besides, under ffp, if he's signed a 5 year deal and the fee is say 50 mil, it's only a 10 mil a season over the 5 years increase to their accounts.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Morph Gomes has moved from Spurs to Watford on a free transfer. I'm not sure what's happening with Almunia but the last I knew was that he signed a new 12 month deal last summer, so his contract is up soon. Either Gomes is a direct replacement or Watford are collecting calamitous former prem keepers from North London clubs. I'm assuming it's the former option...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gomes :maury

I miss seeing him tbh :terry1 That Stoke vs Spurs game back in 08/09 was legendary.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

My personal favourite Gomes moment:






:duck

This one was a beaut as well:






Despite that, I do remember him playing a few decent CL games for PSV back in the day.




In other news, Matthew Etherington has been released by Stoke. If he still has a decent turn of pace then I wouldn't mind him at Carra Rud for a season. He's a very good crosser of the ball and created a lot of goals and chances for Stoke over the years. He would be an ideal replacement for Pilkington (who was more of a scorer, anyway) who's also out of contract (***okay, just found out that the club have exercised a one year option, so maybe not ***) and looks like he wants out. It could solve part of our creativity problem, anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I didn't even realise he was still at Stoke. He was good at West Ham when they got back in the Premier League (05/06) as well. As you say, the guy really did have a mean cross on his left foot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> luiz fits in fine with ffp


just you know, not common sense

they have marquinos and silva. they dont even need luiz. maybe the real problem with their defence is that the majority of their fullbacks are borderline retarded


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The reporter who broke the PSG story for Luiz has said we have pretty much signed Fernando from Porto subject to a medical and terms.

Fernando, Fernandinho & Touré in midfield with Garcia to rotate is amazing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

its no Carrick, Cleverley & Fellaini though...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> its no Carrick, Cleverley & Fellaini though...


Midtable mediocrity isn't City's style anymore


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BBC are MEN are saying van Gaal doesnt want Fabregas


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

QPR is BACK :arry

Practically everyone on that list of transfer targets has been ruled out. My soul is crushed.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

guaranteed :arry is gunna be on the phone to Frank & Rio.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's going to happen!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

probably means nothing, but im guessing it will be picked up on, Luke Shaw just favourited a united fan's tweet saying we should bid for Di Maria


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He also fave'd this a few days ago:

Robert Burke ‏@robert_burke3 May 23
@LukeShaw3 Favourite this for absolutely no reason at all ?

IT'S ON


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hopeing that it's both Chelsea and United that get into a bidding war for Shaw. With Chelsea having the Luiz money and United possessing the 'Oh shit we need decent players' panicking mantra it would get silly the amount of money that he would eventually go for.

And then no one even notices us picking up Moreno for a paltry 12 million.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're not interested in a £30m 18 year old left back who wants £100,000 p/w. We're not desperate like some clubs.

I don't think we'll go for Moreno either, unfortunately.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

according to the internet, moreno means black guy in spanish


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Suarez gonna have a field day if he goes to Liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

its a good thing suarez is going to real madrid then /egame


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gomez in Watford

whatasurprise

bye now


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alex Revell has scored a cracker in the League 1 final.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Did i just see howard webb in the crowd.

Must be supporting his hometown and 2nd team in rotherham :fergie.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I thought it looked like him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal releasing their best player :hayden3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsene doesn't like players above 30 :kagawa


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tom Ince is currently in Italy with Inter Milan.

http://www.london24.com/sport/football/clubs/crystal-palace/_1_3615671?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Arsenal ready to shell out £15m on Real Madrid & German midfielder Sami Khedira. (Source: Sunday Mirror)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So the Sun linked us with Schweinsteiger yesterday for £32m, now the Mail are doing it, but they are saying £10m, bit a difference :lmao


also inevitably reports of Chelsea wanting to hijack the Shaw deal :moyes8


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Fenway Sports Group today announced that Brendan Rodgers has signed a new long-term contract with Liverpool Football Club, rewarding the great progress that has been made over the last two seasons.


http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/163617-rodgers-signs-new-long-term-lfc-deal

As it was expected.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/163617-rodgers-signs-new-long-term-lfc-deal
> 
> As it was expected.


The most important contract signing that will happen in football this summer


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/163617-rodgers-signs-new-long-term-lfc-deal
> 
> As it was expected.


Absolutely fantastic news, he's been a revelation and is one of the best up and coming managers aroun, the future looks bright.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@BBCSport understand @SpursOfficial in advanced talks with #saintsfc boss Mauricio Pochettino over manager vacancy pic.twitter.com/JZo8C5gPal

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27579306


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pochettino has his work cut out for him whether he's at Spurs or Southampton. Both teams that will likely be looking to finish higher than their squad merits.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can Pochettino speak English yet?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think he *can* speak English better than he previously did, it's just for media purposes he keeps the translator around, I think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

pocc speaks fluent english. it's quite smart what he does, he uses the translator in public appearances most of the time, but he speaks very good english.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really hope Southampton don't try to get Poyet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

very very wind


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rooney isn't fluent in English and he's done okay for himself.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, apparently he doesn't speak English in pressers because he doesn't want them to try and misinterpret his words. But he speaks it very well.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lennon to Southampton I reckon gonna be a massive job especially if Shaw, Lallana and Schniderlien move on


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










SOON


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Matt Spiro ‏@mattspiro 3m
Yaya Touré: 'PSG have become a European power. It'd be an honour to be part of such a club one day... if I can be of use' (France Football)

You sly dog Yaya you. :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> Pochettino has his work cut out for him whether he's at Spurs or Southampton. Both teams that will likely be looking to finish higher than their squad merits.


Spurs have the talent in their squad to finish top 4 easy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yaya linking himself to psg

hey i wonder if he wants more money


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Remember the days when Yaya seemed like a nice, humble guy playing as a role-player and a makeshift CB for Barca? Better times

He's even pissing me off now


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's been a tit ever since the 'I would be the best player in the world if I wasn't from Africa' shit.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ain't Shaw a Chelsea fan?

:no:

Chelsea gna hijack us.

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/478356/Man-Utd-boss-Louis-Van-Gaal-lines-up-30m-swoop-for-Jordy-Clasie-and-Bruno-Martins-Indi

Don't know too much about Clasie and Bruno Martins tbh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mandzukic's agent says he's looking to find a new club before the WC.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

atletico's tiago apparently off to chelsea


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Again? Good rotation player for them I guess.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Losing respect for Yaya tbh. How much money does he need? He must get around $250,000 a week.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atletico's Diego is off to Fenerbahce.
Which is huge step back from Atletico. fpalm


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Didn't he just come back from Wolfsburg?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Didn't he just come back from Wolfsburg?


Wolfsburg fucking paid for him 15 mil euros than rent him to Atletico fpalm

Don't know why Atletico let him go seriously


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Probably wage demands.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

not like Diego was a first choice starter for Simeone this time round anyway. He'll be the lynch pin at Fenerbahce

Tiago to Chelsea if true is a bit odd

HURRY THE FUCK UP WOODWARD AND SEAL THE LUKE SHAW DEAL :homer2

dat Yaya Toure tho :vince3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tiago to Chelsea would probably mean it's the end of the road for Lampard.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Mandzukic's agent says he's looking to find a new club before the WC.


Juventus pls


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@DiMarzio 31s
#Pochettino is the new @SpursOfficial head coach: he's just signed a five years contract

He has spoken


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

didnt yaya just literally sign a contract sometime this season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton FC ‏@SouthamptonFC 1m
#SaintsFC has today accepted the resignation of First Team Manager Mauricio Pochettino ahead of his appointment by @SpursOfficial.

Tottenham Hotspur @SpursOfficial · 14s
The Club is delighted to announce the appointment of Mauricio Pochettino as our new Head Coach on a five-year contract.

and there it is


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wow. Great appointment by Spurs.

Wonder who Southampton will be going for next.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Matteo would probably be good for them, but he's hid in a hole somewhere.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

they should hire mel and back him in. but they won't, because their cow of an owner will sell their best players and take off with the cash


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bebe won the award for the Paços player of the year

IMO we should give him a shot in the pre season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> Bebe won the award for the Paços player of the year
> 
> IMO we should give him a shot in the pre season.


nah....

we should try and get a good fee for him now while his stock is high in portugal, he will never be good enough for united


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


>


Looks terrified.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good luck to Poch at Spurs, really hope he turns that team around. Maybe he'd speak English in his fucking interviews now :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Looks terrified.


He's just met Levy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Poor guy, looks like Levy has him at gunpoint off camera.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sunderland sign Billy Jones on a free. Decent signing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

jones and gardner swapping has to be the lamest 'trade' in fitba history


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Woke up and united linked to even more players, twitter and the media going for a record this year.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> jones and gardner swapping has to be the lamest 'trade' in fitba history



I think both sides benefit from it really. Gardner could do well at brom (he'll definitely pop up w/ a few goals, if they play him to his strengths at the front of a midfield three he'll be passable) and jones for us is a solid right back hopefully on less money than bardsley. With his injury record and our squad being thin i'd worry if he's our only right back purchase tho. Plus he's versatile and an old fm legend so yeah. Hopefully it goes better than last years bosmans.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

When I saw Billy Jones was leaving West Brom I was hoping no Prem clubs would show an interest, leaving us with some hope of being able to sign him up given our desperate need for a right back.

When he was at North End and I was going to most of their away games between 2007 & 2010, he was excellent, so consistent with a great work ethic. He was handy going forward, not great, but very good defensively, and able to play on both sides. That was only the Championship but from what I've seen of him in the Prem with West Brom he's done okay.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Dave Goddard ‏@DaveGoddard1971 54m
> Big rumour from Toulon Tournament was that #mufc had been in talks with Damian Comolli -no idea if this is right but lots talking about it


the DREAM TEAM, the guy who paid £28m for Fellaini with the guy who paid paif £35m for Carroll and £20m for Downing


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Malcolm Glazer is dead, brehs


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hope this doesn't affect our transfer activity.











I'm all business, Old Malcolm would've admired that.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lol first thing I thought when I heard he died was 'oh no I hope our transfers will be ok'. Didnt even think about r.i.p but yeah...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Marca and Mundo Deportivo reporting that we've made an offer for Moreno. Meanwhile the Echo saying the hold up over a Can deal is personal terms.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Poyet signed a new deal.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BkB Hulk said:


> Marca and Mundo Deportivo reporting that we've made an offer for Moreno. Meanwhile the Echo saying the hold up over a Can deal is personal terms.


I've read that Suso is rumoured to be involved in the deal. Would suck if Suso was to go but Moreno looks a quality player.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Destiny said:


> I've read that Suso is rumoured to be involved in the deal. Would suck if Suso was to go but Moreno looks a quality player.


It seems like it's every week that a new bit of news comes out saying we want to get rid. Strange since Rodgers even said a couple weeks back that he was excited to see in person the development Suso has made while since being out on loan. With that being said, I don't think Suso will be going the other way.

Also the rumored price of 12-15 million pounds is a bargain when you have Luke "Literally Better than Jesus" Shaw being flaunted around for 30m+


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Shaw price is the typical English inflation plus the fact that he's a proven quality top level player in this country based off the past two years. Moreno has looked good in Spain but it's very possible that he could struggle with the greater pace in the Premier League. I could be miles off and he'll be a revelation (which I actually expect) but that's why there's such a difference.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> The Shaw price is the *typical English inflation plus the fact that he's a proven quality top level player in this country* based off the past two years. Moreno has looked good in Spain but it's very possible that he could struggle with the greater pace in the Premier League. I could be miles off and he'll be a revelation (which I actually expect) but that's why there's such a difference.


Exactly. Don't get my little quip as a sign that I don't agree that he's a good player it's just that it's always that the price becomes inflated when the bolded parts come into play. Case in point Downing and case in point Lallana (Good player just not a 25m good player). From the little I've gathered on Moreno if we can pick him up for less than 15m than it looks great when compared to what Shaw will go for (if both perform at similar levels in the league)

Also, he's (Shaw) is a touch overrated by some in my eyes so you can take that away from my quip (Although who really isn't by today's media these days?)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Morata on the way?

The transition to Real Arsenal continues.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Morata on the way?
> 
> The transition to Real Arsenal continues.


More like Benzema to Real Arsenal, so that we could fund Aguero's move to Real. :side:

40 million double bid on Benzema and Khedira. Me happy!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

would you still be happy when that bid was rejected?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm a Gunner. That should answer your question.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd rather have Super Mario than Benzema

But we all know we are signing Eto'o on a freebie, and going in with Giroud and him as our top two strikers.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joe Cole is free too. Wenger may consider him as a rotation option on left wing. :side:


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think it's 16m plus Suso on loan.

Also hearing Enrique and/or Luis Alberto (loan) could be on the table in the Lallana deal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Etoo would be good for Arsenal tbf. Proved he can still get goals at this level and would be a valuable asset as a 2nd choice striker to Giroud which Arsenal badly need to provide another source of goals up top.

Moreno would be a great signing for Liverpool. Highly highly doubt they sell Suso. Loan move to Sevilla would be perfect for him. Suso has so much quality and potential and he's a Brendan Rodgers player if ever there was one too that would fit right into this current Liverpool team.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I really rate Giroud, but Arsenal desperately need a striker with more movement. They should really be building the team around Ozil, who is world class depsite some of his struggles this season. He’s really in a team which he’ll struggle to be effective in. Too many looking to do the same things, too many coming short for the ball. I think with more of a poacher up front and Walcott back on the wings, they’d be a much more balanced team. 

I think Hernandez would be a great fit there, assuming he remembers how to finish.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The ever reliable Sky sources also saying we have moved for Moreno.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

david villa to city's new york city franchise on a 3 year deal, so sayeth di marzio


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> *I really rate Giroud, but Arsenal desperately need a striker with more movement. *They should really be building the team around Ozil, who is world class depsite some of his struggles this season. He’s really in a team which he’ll struggle to be effective in. Too many looking to do the same things, too many coming short for the ball. I think with more of a poacher up front and Walcott back on the wings, they’d be a much more balanced team.
> 
> I think Hernandez would be a great fit there, assuming he remembers how to finish.





> The opportunities for shots on goal are there, yet they may be squandered by spear-heading strikers such as Olivier Giroud as, d*espite the Frenchman's 16 strikes from 36 Premier League appearances, the forward scores with a paltry 14.2% of his shooting efforts - a low that is inferior to that returned by Darren Bent (14.29%), Demba Ba (16.13%) and even former Gunners flop Marouane Chamakh (29.4%).*


http://hereisthecity.com/en-gb/2014/05/28/arsenal-boss-arsene-wenger-repeats-transfer-market-hint/

:sad:

We need a first team striker more so than a back up to Giroud. Eto'o isn't that player.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Those stats are completely useless as Chamakh was vile when he played for Arsenal. Plus didn't he only have about 10 shots the entire season? None of those strikers have been first team players all season either so goals off the bench as subs will skew those stats too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yet giroud scored more than them put together


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

rumours on twitter about rickie lambert to liverpool


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *he's a Brendan Rodgers player if ever there was one*


He's a Brendan Rodgers Guy.


:brodgers














































































:brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently the Lambert story came from a fake twitter account


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

guide to liverpool transfer rumours

1) find english player
2) link english player to liverpool
3) ??????
4) profit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I guess Lambert to Liverpool makes sense. When you get as many penalties as they do, you gotta have sufficient back up incase Gerrard pulls a hammy :torres


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Lambert deal is true. 

I'm hearing though that it's a double deal. Lallana and Lambert. 

Lambert 20m and Lallana 5m. This way Bournemouth don't get much. Very unfair if it's true.

Also, Chelsea are back in for Shaw.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How do you know?

Who are your sources?

Can you give me some of your ketamine?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea won't sign Shaw. We will either sign Filipe Luis or persevere with Azpi at left back, while bringing back Bertrand or van Aanholt.

Gonna be such an exciting transfer window at the Bridge. A 29 year old left back, a 33 year old central midfielder and a striker who we knew we were signing from like March. All from one team. Hooray. How fun.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

10m for Lambert and 15m for Lallana would be so sweet. Reasoning being that by paying less for Lallana we're limiting what Bournemouth get from Southampton but by paying above the odds for Lambert will still give Southampton a nice windfall for Lallana.

Like that we're doing the business early like last season's summer window so we can evaluate in pre-season and if needed act at the end on any shortcomings


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Jordi Gomez. Solid squad player. If its a replacement for Colback I'd get by. Obviously the squad needs padding w/ the numbers we've let go and Gomez will definitely suit the way Poyet wants to play.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BBC saying £4m for Lambert


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I have decided that this will be a good signing


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's a better back up than the shit you had last season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems almost like a charity signing. Ageing, Liverpool fan Lambert gets to play for his boyhood club.

Liverpool have just got back into the Champions League playing really good football, I'm sure they'd have their pick of decent back-up strikers around Europe.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's certainly more of a sensible signing than a sensational one.

Lambert's done very well the last two years in the Prem, not just in terms of goals. His link up play doesn't get the credit it deserves. He's contributed massively with Lallana & J-Rod. He's certainly created a lot for Rodriguez.

He'll give Liverpool another option and he's relatively cheap. His age shouldn't be particularly worrying given the outlay. It's a smart signing for me. Could they have found better? No doubt. He's not going to rock the boat either you would think like someone who may expect to play could.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really weird signing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agree with both of you (Nige and SA). Lambert will offer the hold-up play that we definitively could have used last year in certain situations and also offers a new dimension to the attack when we're looking for goals. Sure we could have gotten in better options but when you're currently boasting the best strike partnership in the league (and possibly the world) and already have Borini it's not a priority to bring in players for up front. And he's a boyhood fan and is premier league proven so all in all I feel that it's a great move for only 4m.

Also he's boss from the spot so he'll be useful in that respect as well (Hopefully the lols of the 11-12 spot kicks will be forgotten about now)


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd get the logic in the move if you were one of those clubs who were missing out on titles because over the course of the year you aren't scoring enough goals but you're one of the few clubs who scored plenty with Suarez & Sturridge you're pretty much set, I get that if one of them gets injured then you haven't got much behind in the way of an out and out striker but one of Liverpool's main strengths last year was when Sturridge or Suarez didn't play, you'd just re-jig Coutinho or Sterling in there, move Lucas or Allen in midfield and you could still play pretty much the exact same way, I don't see Rickie Lambert being able to slot into the role Sturridge/Suarez can and Liverpool to still carry on the counter attacking onslaught that won them so many points last season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> I'd get the logic in the move if you were one of those clubs who were missing out on titles because over the course of the year you aren't scoring enough goals but you're one of the few clubs who scored plenty with Suarez & Sturridge you're pretty much set, I get that if one of them gets injured then you haven't got much behind in the way of an out and out striker but one of Liverpool's main strengths last year was when Sturridge or Suarez didn't play, you'd just re-jig Coutinho or Sterling in there, move Lucas or Allen in midfield and you could still play pretty much the exact same way, I don't see Rickie Lambert being able to slot into the role Sturridge/Suarez can and *Liverpool to still carry on the counter attacking onslaught that won them so many points last season*.


Fair set of points and I agree with alot of that. However, (I'm assuming) Lambert is being brought in to play a lot more in the cups/Europe than the league. We aren't just going to stop playing the same way we did because we bought Rickie but when he does play we can re-jig it slightly. Last year we were guilty of giving up so many chances that we wouldn't have if we had took the foot of the pedal for a bit during games. With Lambert on the field we can incorporate his hold-up play and be perhaps a little more cautious when the situation warrants it. We don't have to play the 100 miles an hour game for 90 minutes and get caught out when we can have Lambert help calm things down a bit compared to giving up chance after chance when the situation has no need for it.



Vader said:


> He's a better back up than the shit you had last season.


Also this. Aspas was downhill since the pre-season where he peaked


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No one could have possibly seen this coming. If this helps to get Lallana over the line then I'm happy with it. Harsh on Bournemouth, but it works for us. We definitely need more striking depth headed into next season with the number of games to be played, and Lambert is very good with his feet. He's 32 or so, so it's not a long-term signing, but it could be a good one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Chelsea won't sign Shaw. We will either sign Filipe Luis or persevere with Azpi at left back, while bringing back Bertrand or van Aanholt.
> 
> Gonna be such an exciting transfer window at the Bridge. A 29 year old left back, a 33 year old central midfielder and a striker who we knew we were signing from like March. All from one team. Hooray. How fun.


i think jose is cooking something

he isnt stupid. and even ray charles could see how much better we were with a Luiz/matic in the midfield. jose saw we had a problem in midfield, he brought in matic who completely transformed it. he will definitely be looking for support

hes definitely got some moves in the works. i mean he better, he cant fuck up again. i kinda see us right now as inter of 2009. bring in a few key players, get the best of what we have, make a few moves, and we've really got something cooking


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I guess Lambert to Liverpool makes sense. When you get as many penalties as they do, you gotta have sufficient back up incase Gerrard pulls a hammy :torres


He'll be handy when we make the Champions League final and end up going to a penalty shoot-out. :brodgers

Lambert is a good signing if it were to happen considering it's quite a sensible fee. Obviously he's not a sensational signing (as Nige mentioned) but he's a player that can give us a different option when needed. He would've been handy against Chelsea when our title went tits up side. Technically the lad is sound, can score and set up goals. It's a smart move in order to bring in Lallana in for a smaller fee than the Saints had originally wanted. A good signing imo. Lambert played for Liverpool at a young age, he supports Liverpool and he has a Liverbird tattoo. 

What a lovely story.

:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Juanfran says no.

Benzema says no.

Going to be a long summer of rejection.


edit: I like the signings of Lambert and Lallana. That's good business by Liverpool. They seem poised.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City, this is how you do it :



> Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard celebrates his 34th birthday today – and to mark the occasion, we have produced a special free video reflecting on the No.8's outstanding career.


http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/163876-happy-birthday-steven-gerrard


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Who are your sources?
> 
> Can you give me some of your ketamine?


The Lallana and Lambert deal where we pay more for Lambert I doubt will be true because a transfer embargo could happen so I doubt Liverpool are that stupid.

My sources? I can reveal one but not the other two, if we become friends I might at a later date via private message lol - - Eh, I'm good with a guy who's good friends with Roy Evans.

I don't do drugs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee thing mate :homer2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> The Lallana and Lambert deal where we pay more for Lambert I doubt will be true because a transfer embargo could happen so I doubt Liverpool are that stupid.
> 
> My sources? I can reveal one but not the other two, if we become friends I might at a later date via private message lol - - Eh, I'm good with a guy who's good friends with Roy Evans.
> 
> I don't do drugs


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Won't be fielding a team it would appear next season.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

I see my posts are hitting a 5 min fame.. you guys are too kind. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ali Dia said:


> Won't be fielding a team it would appear next season.


Ah ye might have enrique Alberto and aspas in your team.. ye would love coutinho but that won't happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BBC are saying that Liverpool have made an offer to Barcelona for Pedro:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27092978

Moreno, Pedro, Lallana & Lambert. It isn't fucking fair.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Imagine a back line of Moreno, Lallana, Lambert and Pedro.

Scary shit


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I guess Lambert to Liverpool makes sense. When you get as many penalties as they do, you gotta have sufficient back up incase Gerrard pulls a hammy :torres


When Chelsea can get the ball into the penalty area more than twice a game you might get some penalties :brodgers



Baines On Toast said:


> BBC are saying that Liverpool have made an offer to Barcelona for Pedro:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27092978
> 
> Moreno, Pedro, Lallana & Lambert. It isn't fucking fair.


inb4 we get none of them


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Rickie Lambert is expected to undergo a medical at Liverpool on Saturday after a fee was agreed with Southampton.
> 
> BBC


ATTACK ATTACK ATTACK.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pedro is going nowhere YOU STUPID IDIOTS. 

Do you really think we would sell a world class winger to Liverpool? You're likely to end up with Tello and nothing else. 

Now get the FUCK outta here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

pedro isnt alexis


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

EGame said:


> Pedro is going nowhere YOU STUPID IDIOTS.
> 
> Do you really think we would sell a world class winger to Liverpool? You're likely to end up with Tello and nothing else.
> 
> Now get the FUCK outta here.


Tell off to real sociedad 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Strike force of Suarez, Sturridge, Borini and Lambert. I can definitely live with that, good set of strikers to fight on all fronts next season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> pedro isnt alexis


whaaaaaaaa



















no way


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> City, this is how you do it :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/163876-happy-birthday-steven-gerrard


34? He's getting old.

Not Giggs old, but still old.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

half the player Giggs is/was tho :fergie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah, he only shags his own missus unlike that player Giggsy :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










This is my favourite picture ever.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Pedro is going nowhere YOU STUPID IDIOTS.
> 
> Do you really think we would sell a world class winger to Liverpool? You're likely to end up with Tello and nothing else.
> 
> Now get the FUCK outta here.


Calm down bro.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> yeah, he only shags his own missus unlike that player Giggsy :brodgers


aye, but hes not the only one who shags gerrard's missus :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I heard Roy Keane might be going back into management with Celtic. Disappointing because he's the one entertaining pundit on TV.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 9m
> 
> Liverpool's bid for Lallana has been increased to £25m. They now want the deal done quickly or will move on to other targets.


This&Lambert = Borini surplus to requirements :side:

We've also been linked w/ Jordon Mutch. Seemed a tidy enough player for Cardiff last year but i honestly didn't see that Mutch of him (ha). If we were after anyone from Cardiff I'd quite like Craig Noone pls.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lallaniesta incoming :yum:

Sell Glen and buy some defenders now plz


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> This&Lambert = Borini surplus to requirements :side:
> 
> We've also been linked w/ Jordon Mutch. Seemed a tidy enough player for Cardiff last year but i honestly didn't see that Mutch of him (ha). If we were after anyone from Cardiff I'd quite like Craig Noone pls.


We ain't playing this window it seems.

Mutch would be a great buy if his performances against us indicate anything. Also remember him scoring a last minute beauty against Fulham to win the game earlier on in the year


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So SS now reporting as well that we've made an improved £25m bid for Lallana :hmm:

SIGNING ALL DEM PLAYERS EARLY


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:side: hurry the fuck up Ed and get the Shaw deal done


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gonna be a tough summer for Southampton fans. Lost their manager and now the exodus of all their best players begins.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Will Southampton accept?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would be a lot of money for them too turn down. But I don't think they can really afford not too. That plus potentially £30m for Shaw and the £4m +add ons Lambert generates up to £60m for the club. Would be hard for them to replace those players but they still could build a decent enough squad again.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Depends how much Lallana wants to push for it imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They may as well accept. They won't get more than £25m for him and he'll want to leave. That plus £30m they are getting for a fullback who has 68 professional football appearances (lel) should be enough to find a few good replacements plus more. 

Won't be surprised to see J-Rod follow the Poch to Spurs (injury permitting).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_The_ Poch? *THE* Poch? When did this happen? :kobe

There is only THE Brodge and THE Special One and that's it


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shut up DA.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton really are under no obligation to listen to "final" offers three months before the window closes and a few weeks before he has a chance to show his talents at the biggest sporting competition on earth.

Especially when Spurs are definitely interested, it's not like they can only sell to Liverpool right now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Unless Lallana himself think he's can get a better offer elsewhere I don't see why he wouldn't push for it. 26 years old, in the prime of his career and her is a chance to make some great money while also playing European football. Other than loyalty I can't see any reason for him to really stay.

Also dunno if Spurs would be willing to go £26m+ for him. Especially after how they blew through the bale money.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

THE POCH would probably have told Levy he'd like to get a few of his guys, so it's not hard to believe that Spurs would go for Lallana if Soton say no and Liverpool don't give them what they want.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

All this talk is depressing. For the record, I don't mind lallana leaving if he is the last to leave. But you know Shaw, Lovren and Schneiderlin could follow so very depressing indeed. Despite Krueger coming out and saying we don't need to sell, doing things on our own terms, waiting for manager so he can have input etc. all one big mess.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd have Schneiderlin at United in a heartbeat - huge fan of his.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think £25m is a fair enough price for Southampton. Now hand him over. :brodgers



Green Light said:


> Gonna be a tough summer for Southampton fans. Lost their manager and now the exodus of all their best players begins.


Still Lovren to go. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

25 mil is about 10 mil more than lallana should be worth so Southampton should take it and run


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're not so bright sometimes Kiz.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> 25 mil is about 10 mil more than lallana should be worth so Southampton should take it and run


still only half the player David Luiz is.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> aye, but hes not the only one who shags gerrard's missus :brodgers


:torres



Shepard said:


> This&Lambert = Borini surplus to requirements :side:
> 
> We've also been linked w/ Jordon Mutch. Seemed a tidy enough player for Cardiff last year but i honestly didn't see that Mutch of him (ha). If we were after anyone from Cardiff I'd quite like Craig Noone pls.


Wouldn't mind loaning out Borini again. We can use Aspas in the FA cup in games at his level :side:



ArnoldTricky said:


> Southampton really are under no obligation to listen to "final" offers three months before the window closes and a few weeks before he has a chance to show his talents at the biggest sporting competition on earth.
> 
> Especially when Spurs are definitely interested, it's not like they can only sell to Liverpool right now.


No obligation to but if Lallana pushes the move through, then its a situation where they're gambling on another team coming in with a better offer later on or having a grumpy player on their hands. 



Joel said:


> THE POCH would probably have told Levy he'd like to get a few of his guys, so it's not hard to believe that Spurs would go for Lallana if Soton say no and Liverpool don't give them what they want.


Would they offer 25 mil though? I doubt it.



Ali Dia said:


> You're not so bright sometimes Kiz.


He's 100% right though. 25 mil is more than i'd like to pay for Lallana. But dat english tax and all pushes the price up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ali Dia said:


> You're not so bright sometimes Kiz.


why?

adam lallana, in any universe, is not a 25 mil player.

southampton's academy will replace them and 25 mil allows 2-3 good players if southampton are smart about it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's hardly a player that can easily be replaced for Southampton. Clubs might have money to spend, but it doesn't mean they can attract players. Not all clubs have loads of money for wages to compensate for being not being a 'big club'. It also ignores what he means at Southampton, especially with Lambert also joining us at Scousehampton. :brodgers

Southampton would only get £18.75m too, because Bournemouth get 25%. Apparently they were holding out for £20m.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

but these things regularly happen to clubs at southampton's level

what are they meant to do? turn down 25 mil for a player who likely wants to move away?

they're not the first club to lose a good player for an inflated sum and they wont be the last.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not saying Lallana at 25 mill is cheap. It's about right. Plus who can we possibly attract as good as lallana for the same amount? Basically no one. And we don't even get all the money because of Bournemouth. We appear to be pretty stuffed unless a lot goes right over the next few months.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

then why am i not very bright?

an inflated sum for a player who will likely ask to leave. if he doesn't ask to leave then southampton should hold onto him.

apologies for not buying into the lallana love in


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The problem for them is they're losing more than one player. Lallana himself will be very hard to replace, but then you've also got to get a couple of new strikers considering Lambert is gone and Osvaldo will be, probably a couple of new defenders and then also a new manager on top of all of that. Lallana isn't an isolated loss for them, and all replacements need to go perfectly considering how important Lallana, Lambert (these two in particular), Shaw and potentially Lovren have been.

With that said, I hope they accept the offer. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

that doesnt mean that lallana for 25 mil isn't an inflated price.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And it being an inflated price doesn't mean it's good for Southampton. You're being far too simplistic if you ignore all other factors that are happening at the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

because im not discussing the other factors at the club. i only discussed the fee for a player of his quality.

it's up to southampton to replace these players. 25 mil goes a long way to replacing a player who will likely want to leave.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> 25 mil is about 10 mil more than lallana should be worth *so Southampton should take it and run*





Kiz said:


> because im not discussing the other factors at the club. i only discussed the fee for a player of his quality.
> 
> it's up to southampton to replace these players. 25 mil goes a long way to replacing a player who will likely want to leave.


m8

It's up to them to replace these players, but replacing all key players at once is a very difficult thing to do, especially when two have been so important for so long.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This is why it's stupid when people moan at Man City's spending and say they aren't doing it "the right way". With the current transfer system it's the only way for a non-established club to become successful. Look at Southampton doing it "the right way". They had a good season, finished 7th-ish and now they are losing their best players and manager.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Southampton are interested in Rafa Silva to replace Lallana. 

I think ye should go for Will Hughes, go for Enrique off Liverpool to replace Shaw. 

Scherderlin is interesting Arsenal. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

are your sources 3 month old articles from the mirror?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/southampton-transfer-news-rafa-silva-3198252


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tell Roy Evans to back away from the cheap Lidl vodka and to stop talking bollocks. You complete psychopath.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know Roy Evans, never stated I did. Are you mad for something? What's your problem, this is a topic on transfers - do I need to seek permission from you to post an opinion? 

I never stated it was breaking news did I? I just pointed out they are interested in a player and then I suggested they should look at Will Hughes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Friends with a guy who is friends with a 60/70 year old man who has absolutely no relevance in football anymore - close enough. You're saying you have insider knowledge on Liverpool through mental means. I know United's transfer dealings because I know Paul Parker. I also know a guy who fits windows for David May so I'm gonna be able to tell you United's signings for the next 5 years.

You're saying it like you've got a clue. You're reading news articles and trying to look smart. Schneiderlin to Arsenal? What part of the young French player made you think that?

I was born angry.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm a big admirer of Lallana, and regardless of what else is happening at Southampton, and it's very unfortunate to say the least, plus the 25% clause in his contract, he's not a £25m player. He's just not. Some players are worth more than money to clubs because you just can't replace them, but if he wants to leave, it's really difficult.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I was born angry.


yes, but did you also have an extra toe?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I do. Unfortunately it isn't on my foot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lallana's fantastic and has been for years.

In today's market he's easily worth that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He's a player who will significantly improve Liverpool's potential to win a league so does it really matter if you're paying £10m extra for him given how he played last season in the same league for a team playing similar football? *


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pete O'Rourke @SkySportsPeteO · 21m
Rickie Lambert to seal move to Liverpool on Monday after passing his medical. #LFC #saintsfc

My mate @SkySportsPeteO told me. #itk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fabregas set to leave Barca according to SNN.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
Sky Sources: Cesc Fabregas set to leave Barcelona this summer & expected to return to Premier League

what irish jet said obviously but PHYSICAL FORM

very surprised by this. telegraph reported that 4 clubs had been offered him for 30 mil. city, utd, arsenal and probably chelsea i'd imagine.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City and Arsenal don't really need him (unless Toure is leaving). Don't think he'd go to Chelsea as he hates Mourinho and Mourinho hates Spaniards.

UNITED :mark:

To be honest, I only want him if the Arsenal version shows up. He'll look better in the PL regardless though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool doe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cesc doesn't just hate Mourinho, he hates Chelsea and Chelsea hates him. So fuck him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *He's a player who will significantly improve Liverpool's potential to win a league so does it really matter if you're paying £10m extra for him given how he played last season in the same league for a team playing similar football? *


Yes and no. Yes in the sense that spending too much money is obviously a bad thing, and we have a recent history of paying far too much for players. Its not a good precident to start seeing as any future transfers will go down the same path ie Player A worth 10 mil, Media, agents, manager etc - 'Liverpool are interested', Other club - "Player A now worth 15 mil". No, in the sense that he's a good player and will obviously bring something of value to the team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










apparently david villa in manchester ahead of new york city fc move.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

33/1 odds on Cesc going to Chelsea is enticing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we could use more attacking mids


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Yes and no. Yes in the sense that spending too much money is obviously a bad thing, and we have a recent history of paying far too much for players. Its not a good precident to start seeing as any future transfers will go down the same path ie Player A worth 10 mil, Media, agents, manager etc - 'Liverpool are interested', Other club - "Player A now worth 15 mil". No, in the sense that he's a good player and will obviously bring something of value to the team.


*That precedence has already been set tbh. Not just for Liverpool but for the whole league. I's just a reality now that if you want to sign someone from another Premier League team who's had proven success in this League then you have to pay above the odds. Or at least what was considered above the odds a few seasons ago and in reality isn't so much over the odds in 2014.

I think we could get better than Cesc but I'd still take him over what we have. I don't think he'll ever be as good as he was at Arsenal though because I don't think he has that hunger anymore but who knows. The problem is still there though if we don't get someone who can protect the defence properly and distribute from midfield. Could probably quite easily get an Alex Song or a Mario Suarez for a neat fee. Much rather one of them for Utd than Cesc personally in terms of filling a need.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I actually rate Song but I'd still take Cesc over him.

I think Fabregas was badly limited in Barcelona's system, same with Song actually. They were both pretty direct with Arsenal, Fabregas had an almost Scholes like range of passing. He should still have that if nothing else.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Where does Cesc play with Kagawa, Mata and Rooney all favouring the #10?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> we could use more attacking mids


I'm basing it on Roman's policy of "we want all the players"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Where does Cesc play with Kagawa, Mata and Rooney all favouring the #10?


Central midfield.

Hopefully wearing the #10 though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i absolutely love fabregas as a player and think that barca are really missing a beat by fucking him around since they move him. wenger really got the best out of him, not too defensive not too attacking. this false 9 stuff has been nothing short of an utter joke. push him deeper, let him create the play from deep and he would prosper.

i would offer 30 mil for him in a heartbeat. yaya/cesc/dinho as a midfield trio is almost a perfect midfield in my view.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

no chance of getting fabregas, he'd probably choose both arsenal and city over united


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cesc and van Persie linking up at United would be beyond depressing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really can't see Cesc going to any other British club apart from Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently remy has agreed terms with arsenal


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we signed Fabregas, don't know where he'd fit with Silva, Nasri, Fernandinho, Toure, the newly found form of Garcia and the incoming Fernando especially with Pellers tactic to play two strikers in a 4-4-2.

Dinho is perfect because he holds back and allows Touré to rampage forward whilst introducing Fabregas could mess with the system.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I agree with Kiz on Fabregas in terms of what Barca have done with him, but don't see where he'd fit in with City unless Yaya leaves.

Arsenal have far too many players of his ilk already. Can't see why they'd push to sign him unless they've decided Wilshere is too injury prone to persist with. Even then you have Ramsey, Ozil, Cazorla etc.

Remy would be a fantastic signing for them btw.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

there's always been the plan to go 4-3-3 in the future. we just haven't had the cattle so to speak

we look a lot better when we had that solidity in midfield.

hart
zab vinny ? kolarov
cesc dinho yaya
kun dzeko silva

wouldn't be a flat 4-3-3, probably 4-3-2-1, but it's flexible.

obviously cesc isn't a need, but there are very few players that are a need for us. however i do feel that cesc, given responsibility deeper in midfield to just create create create, would see him back to his best. and i think that that should be the aim of any club that ends up signing him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

rumours that franky lamps has signed for new york city fc on a free too

villa and fat frank. not a bad way to start your new franchise off

apparently was with villa at carrington


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

fabergas is a ******, but pairing him up with matic may be just the thing our midfield needs


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just seen the Lampard story. Will be sad seeing him go if true. Will never ever be forgotten. Legend.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lampard and villa to new york :mark:

now all beckham has to do is lure in ronaldo to his miami team and the mls can finally be relevant/watchable for once.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bebe has got a better chance of winning this years balon d'or than Ronaldo going to the MLS anytime soon


also the mail have done a story about liverpool being favourites to sign Fabregas, says it written by Sami Mokbel, well this is what he has had to say about it when BeardedGenius posted a link to that



> Sami Mokbel @SamiMokbel81_DM · 4m
> @BeardedGenius hi mate, didn't write that. No idea why my name is on it.



the ever reliable daily mail


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're being linked with Koke, and even Bartomeu said that Koke would be a player that he would love to have at Barca. 

Fuck Cesc. 

If we can get Koke, Cesc is free to leave forever. Thankfully it will be his last big move of his career so I will happily never have to hear Cesc and Barca in the same sentence again.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Bebe has got a better chance of winning this years balon d'or than Ronaldo going to the MLS anytime soon


it would be 2017 if it did happen. ronaldo would be 32, the age beckham was when he joined the galaxy.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> there's always been the plan to go 4-3-3 in the future. we just haven't had the cattle so to speak
> 
> we look a lot better when we had that solidity in midfield.
> 
> ...


He'd definitely give us some major creativity deeper in midfield. If he was £30m, then that would be great as long as we don't sacrifice any of the players we have already for him.

He'd add to the HG quota too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






He's so happy. :jose


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fucking Lampard signing on to a team that doesn't even exist yet :lmao

The glorious bastard


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

new york city have existed for a year now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

its true, i visited the city last spring break

new york does exist


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Friends with a guy who is friends with a 60/70 year old man who has absolutely no relevance in football anymore - close enough. You're saying you have insider knowledge on Liverpool through mental means. I know United's transfer dealings because I know Paul Parker. I also know a guy who fits windows for David May so I'm gonna be able to tell you United's signings for the next 5 years.
> 
> You're saying it like you've got a clue. You're reading news articles and trying to look smart. Schneiderlin to Arsenal? What part of the young French player made you think that?
> 
> I was born angry.


First off, I don't read news articles unless they're linked on here - I couldn't be arsed going through Google for them. I don't buy papers as they are mostly filled with crap! 

So, his age is of relevance to what he can find out? You do know how stupid that statement was? I never said he was the only one I could get info from but I am not sharing that because I simply don't want to, I might at a later date when I'm drinking some of Roy's Lidl vodka :argh:

I'm not on these forums to question anything anyone says, why? BECAUSE IT'S A RUMOURS TOPIC! 

I don't know if you noticed but I have posted on here roughly 6 or 7 times before you decided to comment, was it the Shaw comment that got under your skin? :lol

End of it all, I only posted to share info with Liverpool fans and interact - harmless stuff.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Moyes crying he wasn't given enough time.

What a fucktard.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> We're being linked with Koke, and even Bartomeu said that Koke would be a player that he would love to have at Barca.
> 
> Fuck Cesc.
> 
> If we can get Koke, Cesc is free to leave forever. Thankfully it will be his last big move of his career so I will happily never have to hear Cesc and Barca in the same sentence again.


But Barcelona don't sign rival clubs' players.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kieran Westwood is off to Man City apparently. Never seen a more obvious transfer just for the purpose of home grown rules.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ah, but Arnold, the transfer window is still in its early stages :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rapeface alert.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

fabregas may be the dumbest fuck in the history of football

after half a decade of hell, rumours and links with barca, he spends 3 years with them, then they want him to fuck off

this is the same brain surgeon who paid money out of his own pocket to facilitate the transfer

jesus christ


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> fabregas may be the dumbest fuck in the history of football
> 
> after half a decade of hell, rumours and links with barca, he spends 3 years with them, then they want him to fuck off
> 
> ...


It's BULLSHIT

Cesc dug his own grave here. 










We have every right to tell him to FUCK OFF. We didn't pay for half a season player. We should cash in on such a shit player because idiots in Manchester and London will pay for him. 

Such a worthless shit. Cannot wait until he leaves. 

Hopefully we will get either Koke or Rakitic.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll take one Cesc or one Sanchez, EGame plz

Have them packaged and delivered before the World Cup. Thx


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



FalseKing said:


> Moyes crying he wasn't given enough time.
> 
> What a fucktard.


Well he wasn't. He needed to really burn United into the ground and he couldn't finish the job.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> First off, I don't read news articles unless they're linked on here - I couldn't be arsed going through Google for them. I don't buy papers as they are mostly filled with crap!
> 
> So, his age is of relevance to what he can find out? You do know how stupid that statement was? I never said he was the only one I could get info from but I am not sharing that because I simply don't want to, I might at a later date when I'm drinking some of Roy's Lidl vodka :argh:
> 
> ...


Due to my ravenously high opinion of you, I've taken your lead and replied days later - just to make sure I'm still relevant.

You're new here, I was going to let you off but I won't as I'm about as nice as a bag of leprosy.

I'd first off like to say that your writing ability is about as good as Michael J. Fox' tea carrying. I've no idea what you're on about in regards to the news articles. Nor am I able to comprehend why you think I'd care.

His age is relevant due to the fact that either you're acquainted with several coffin dodgers or Roy Evans hangs about with kids. Why would Roy know what is going on at Liverpool? He doesn't work there. Ruud Gullit doesn't have a clue about Newcastle nor do I have any idea about the goings on at the Co-Operative establishment. Nor would I want to know. If I was 70 I'd care even less. All Roy wants is to enjoy his cruise in peace whilst trying not to choke every time he has a Werther's.

No idea what you're on about with the rumours comment. TYPING IN CAPS DOESNT MAKE ME INTERESTED.

I let you off the original few but there's only so long a monkey can throw shit before someone wants to start cleaning the wall.

Stop throwing shit monkey. I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barrett says that the Lallana deal has stalled but we won't walk away just yet. Rumour has it (AKA Twitter bollocks) is that Lallana has had a bit a falling out with the club due to his wanting Champo league opportunities and Southampton blocking the move to try and milk more money for him.

Looks like it's up to Lallana to facilitate a move for us to get him cause I seriously doubt we'll pay *30 Million (Saints' Valuation)* for him.

Lambert confirmation hopefully today though :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The twitter bollocks is from a bloke who works for BBC radio down in the south.

Barrett says we prefer Sanchez to Fabregas too. I'm guessing only one of them will actually be available though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> its true, i visited the city last spring break
> 
> new york does exist


you were probably just hallucinating dude



I enjoyed reading the article from Moyes. He seems like a nice guy, and it didn't really come across as a bitchy statement. Sure he mentioned that he wish he had more time, but who wouldn't? $$$

He deserved to be sacked the moment he made that comment about us aspiring to be on City's level, though, so I'd argue that he was around for too long.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so according to england we have no interest in fabregas, but according to spain we've basically already signed him

transfers :moyes8


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

English media have said Liverpool, City, United and Arsenal all have no interest in Fabregas. I guess there's always QPR. :arry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> so according to england we have no interest in fabregas, but according to spain we've basically already signed him
> 
> transfers :moyes8












olly on redcafe :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

outstanding


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao

That guy's gifs are always fucking amazing


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Vader said:


> Due to my ravenously high opinion of you, I've taken your lead and replied days later - just to make sure I'm still relevant.
> 
> You're new here, I was going to let you off but I won't as I'm about as nice as a bag of leprosy.
> 
> ...


Now it's a grammar lesson? 

I'm new here so you said you'd leave me off for a bit... Did you create the forum? I have much right to be here as you do. 

You know what, I'd prefer if you didn't reply to anything I post because you're obviously just some asshole who loves to try pick on people on forums. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:brodgers












> EDIT: MARCA saying that everything agreed for Moreno for 22 million euros. Suso is not part of the deal and neither is Alberto.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're moving fast :mark:

Southampton have spoken



> Southampton Football Club can confirm that we have received multiple offers for some of our players in the past weeks. This is a confirmation of the depth of the development that is ongoing in our academy and of the present standing of our first team within the Premier League.
> 
> We are staying true to our plan and vision and, as a result, we have no need to accept any offers. We are deep in the process of appointing a new manager who will continue to move our club forward. It remains our preference not to partake in any transfers until the new manager is in place. Our scouting & recruitment department continues to monitor targets we have identified to improve our squad, and the new manager will have final input into our recruitment process.
> 
> ...


"There may be circumstances under which the club will feel it is right for a player to move on"

:vince$


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> olly on redcafe :lmao


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-city-test-frank-lampards-3634397

I would murder Kizwell.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shocked to just read about the Lambert signing, but he is a good player who can get goals so i hope it works out, good for him too. If Soton want £30m for Lallana, im not sure we should go that high for him TBH, we need to defenders too.

What is this Moreno like? Seems alot of dough.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-city-test-frank-lampards-3634397
> 
> I would murder Kizwell.


would do great for the home grown quota and eating all the pies


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> would do great for the home grown quota and eating all the pies


City need to make sure they give Frank his birthday cake.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> Now it's a grammar lesson?
> 
> I'm new here so you said you'd leave me off for a bit... Did you create the forum? I have much right to be here as you do.
> 
> ...


I created the forum.

I have also replied LOL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










i reckon that's official now


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He looks like he has aged quite a bit in the last two years :jay


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea and Barca in for Koke. Anyone but Cesc


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We've just pinched Charlie Telfer from Ra Rangers. I remember when their dead brothers took our promising players. #Armageddon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I feel sick :jose


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lampard is really gone

FUCK


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

if fabregas replaces Lampard, i'd probably tune out of football for a bit


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Replacing an old-timer with a world class CM. Must be tough to cope with. :downing

Meanwhile



> Ben Smith @BenSmithBBC · 15m
> Adam Lallana has told #SaintsFC he wants to leave. No formal transfer request, yet.


:yum:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The struggle is real, brehs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Replacing an old-timer with a world class CM. Must be tough to cope with. :downing


You won't understand the pain as the old timer in discussion won us a Premier League up in Bolton at crunch time. And contributed massively to 2 other Premier League title wins.

One day, you'll have that midfielder who is steady on his feet and in control of his motions and then he can help you finally see your club win the Premier League. You just need to Bolieve.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:kobe

Yes, I know that it's a sad time for you guys that he is leaving, but if Gerrard was on his final legs, left the club and was replaced by a 27 year old Cesc Fabregas, I wouldn't be taking a break from football tbhendo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :kobe
> 
> Yes, I know that it's a sad time for you guys that he is leaving, but if Gerrard was on his final legs, left the club and was replaced by a 27 year old Cesc Fabregas, I wouldn't be taking a break from football tbhendo


I think it's more to do with Nessler hating Fabregas. I can't stand the little cunt either. But come on, you know, I know and he knows that if Fabregas joins Chelsea, he isn't taking a break from football. You don't have to take EVERYTHING for face value. Look up the definition of 'hyperbole', young DA.

And if Gerrard was leaving, you and all the other annoying Liverpool fans (not talking about this forum) would be demanding a public holiday be made, Gerrard to be named King of England, etc. Cause that's Liverpool for ya unk2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Generalizations :no:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Heartbreaking isn't even close to what I feel right now, I just can't accept it, impossible. I always feared that day, it's here and even worse than I thought. 

I just hope that it was his decision because if we didn't offer a contract it's an absolute disgrace. Chelsea FC lost its heart and soul today. Players like Frank, who means so much to this club should play their final game in a Chelsea shirt. Age, money, contract, it doesn't matter, there will never be another Frank Lampard. He should still be here, he had so much more to offer, on the pitch, in the dressing room and even just his influence on the young players. 

Thank you for everything Lamps, the absolute greatest. 

:jose :jose :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chin up lads, just think of all the money you'll be saving on wages and catering costs :duck


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Replacing an old-timer with a world class CM. Must be tough to cope with. :downing
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> ...


If we pay £30m for Lallana.  Im not even sure we should pay £20m TBH.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Replacing an old-timer with a world class CM. Must be tough to cope with. :downing


Maybe three years ago but Fabregas surely cant be considered World Class anymore.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> More than once Milner thought he had rumbled the culprit. “We thought we were close. We were going through it at the club. There were a few tweets about Asda so I was asking the masseurs where they shopped. One did say Asda so I thought I was close but it turned out it wasn’t him.”


james milner on who is behind the 'boring james milner' twitter account, and in the process giving a quote which wouldnt look out of place on 'boring james milner's' timeline :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Tony Evans was on Talksport and says we're about to go HAM in the transfer window this summer :mark:

Prepape yourselves, brothers


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Hitman said:


> If we pay £30m for Lallana.  Im not even sure we should pay £20m TBH.


Anyone who pays more than £20 million for him is being ripped off imho. With that said Saints are fully within their rights to ask for £25 million +


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Apparently Tony Evans was on Talksport and says we're about to go SouthHAMpton in the transfer window this summer :mark:
> 
> Prepape yourselves, brothers


I'm totally prepared


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> I'm totally prepared


:mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> i reckon that's official now


THE GOAT. 

I wonder if he will be on loan at City until NY enter the MLS in 2015.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> THE GOAT.
> 
> I wonder if he will be on loan at City until NY enter the MLS in 2015.


he won't. and neither will lampard


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Villa is going to nasty, nasty things to the MLS.

He might break the season record for goals.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

coming up against some of the defenders in the MLS, he must be licking his lips at that prospect


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Villa's not that great anymore without his pace let's be honest.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I think it's more to do with Nessler hating Fabregas. I can't stand the little cunt either. But come on, you know, I know and he knows that if Fabregas joins Chelsea, he isn't taking a break from football. You don't have to take EVERYTHING for face value. Look up the definition of 'hyperbole', young DA.
> 
> And if Gerrard was leaving, you and all the other annoying Liverpool fans (not talking about this forum) would be demanding a public holiday be made, *Gerrard to be named King of England*, etc. Cause that's Liverpool for ya unk2


You mean he isn't already? This is an outrage. brb making a petition.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Welcome Lambert to LFC, think there are more needed targets but he could be a good addition..

Lallana/Shaqiri please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

with it being revealed that barca did indeed commit tax fraud with the neymar transfer, will uefa give them the same ban they gave malaga for not paying their taxes?

somehow, i think they won't.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

All joking aside, It's going to be weird seeing Lampard playing for another side. He has been a great servant for Chelsea and was always a great professional, who I respect. Definitely one of the best midfielders to play for Chelsea and was great to watch. 

Adios.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 59s
More details on Sebastian Larsson's three-year contract extension with Sunderland coming up NEXT on #SSN

how you can tell the transfer window's off to a slow start.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 59s
> More details on Sebastian Larsson's three-year contract extension with Sunderland coming up NEXT on #SSN
> 
> how you can tell the transfer window's off to a slow start.


Praise Jebus that the World Cup is only 9 days away


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Destiny said:


> All joking aside, It's going to be weird seeing Lampard playing for another side. He has been a great servant for Chelsea and was always a great professional who I respect. Definitely one of the best midfielders to play for Chelsea and a was great to watch.
> 
> Adios.


The fact that it's not going to be a side playing in Europe makes it less weird though :agree:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.football-observatory.com/IMG/pdf/ar2014_excerpt.pdf

this is one of the worst thing's ive ever read in my life. miralem pjanic worth more than david silva. seen it all now


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:banderas

kiz is jelly

:troll


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> http://www.football-observatory.com/IMG/pdf/ar2014_excerpt.pdf
> 
> this is one of the worst thing's ive ever read in my life. miralem pjanic worth more than david silva. seen it all now


To be honest I'm more concerned about them thinking that Paul Pogba is the 6th highest valued played in the world and worth more than twice as much as Aguero, Kompany, Di Maria, Pique, Koke, Muller, Draxler and Silva, amongst many others.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

tbf the way Pique has played lately he doesn't deserve to be anywhere near that value


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

there's plenty of things wrong with it. i just picked out one at random.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> To be honest I'm more concerned about them thinking that Paul Pogba is the 6th highest valued played in the world and worth more than twice as much as Aguero, Kompany, Di Maria, Pique, Koke, Muller, Draxler and Silva, amongst many others.


Pogba probably should be valued higher than some of those you mentioned. He's 21, playing for a team that just won the league, are one of the biggest clubs in Italy and are under no obligation to sell. Aguero should be valued far more, as should di Maria. Draxler and Koke play for arguably smaller clubs, despite Atletico winning La Liga and finishing runners up in the CL. Muller has a lot of competition at Bayern which can help drive a price down if the club don't need him as badly. Pique and Kompany are defenders and they usually aren't involved in high fee paying transfers. There are obvious exceptions to that, Luiz being the most recent, but thats far from the norm. Silva is a fair bit older so that will obviously decrease a players value. 

Its a relatively reasonably attempt to statistically assess someone's value but i'm not sure how much they weighted each of the componants they used with the team performance seemingly having a pretty big impact especially looking at the Liverpool players like Coutinho, Sterling, and the Everton players in Barkley and Lukaku (obviously he was on loan) and a bloke like Pjanic it seems to have weighted club performances pretty highly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hibs are being linked with Freddy Adu on twitter:maury


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What a come down for the American Pele.

Never should've turned down inter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BBC says Diego Costa has passed a medical at Chelsea. Transfer will cost Chelsea around £32 million.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:hayden3


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't wait for his hamstrings to ruin his first season at Chelsea.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It seems so crazy that I don't really have any real response my team signing a £32m striker. Very "meh" on this whole saga.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> It seems so crazy that I don't really have any real response my team signing a £32m striker. Very "meh" on this whole saga.


It's his 'breakout' season really. He's always played 2nd fiddle to the main striker at Atletico, never became the main man till Aguero & Falcao left.

Don't think he'll do much for Chelsea tbh. He'll give better options as a recognized striker but it isn't as an inspiring signing as people will think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So, er, fancy letting Lukaku join Everton on the cheap? :side:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku and Costa up front would be best for Chelsea, but Lukaku is going to join Burnley for £500,000 in a player + cash deal for Danny Ings.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£32m for a striker today is pretty good. End of the day there is no one on the market who we could get for that price. He's better than the 3 we had this season and we were 4 points off City and one game away from the CL final. He's not world class, but he'll do. 

Could be worse. Could be spending that amount on a full back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

who wants under or overs on red cards?

setting the line at 3.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Under, I'm going for 2.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd go for 2. Champo league and against QPR when they beat Chelsea 1-0 and he can't get past the ole City boy Nedum Onouha.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

QPR always beats us at least once a season as well, so it's likely :moyes1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think it's obvious Lukaku will either be sold or loaned out again next season. Chelsea will have Torres, Costa & Ba at their disposal. Schurrle can also play as a CF. So there'll be no room IMO for Lukaku to play as often as he would like.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Leverkusen saying we've triggered Can's release clause, will be a very useful addition, especially with his versatility.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Pique has revealed a transfer scoopz that Cesc has been sold somewhere for £33m

Standby for more


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We've signed Colback apparently. So excited about this. Best justification I've seen thus far is that "he's an upgrade on Gosling". 










:|


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just saw the Pique video. I reckon he's trolling.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Isnt 33 the release fee anyway?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No. If what Pique says is true, then the *€*33m is the buy back price Arsenal have set with Barca (€33m equates to around £27m).

If it is another club, it'd probably be around *£*30m.

Catalan press reporting the deal is with Chelsea. But they're just basing it on what Pique said, but are too dumb not to realise that it would be Arsenal.

Pique trolling ique2


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton have been denied permission to speak with Felix Magath.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Southampton have been denied permission to speak with Felix Magath.


Dunno why they'd want him for.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Lukaku and Costa up front would be best for Chelsea, but Lukaku is going to join Burnley for £500,000 in a player + cash deal for Danny Ings.


lol no thanks


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would be a prick move if Fabregas was to sign for Chelsea considering he was at Arsenal for 8 years. I don't think it'll happen though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Spanish superstar David Villa confirmed for 10-game guest stint with Melbourne City in A-League
> 
> HERALD SUN


That's pretty awesome. Definitely going to watch him play live.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Courtois, Costa, Villa, Tiago, Luis, Koke, Miranda. Am I missing anyone else on the rumors list?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










GOAT


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> We've signed Colback apparently. So excited about this. Best justification I've seen thus far is that "he's an upgrade on Gosling".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turning down 50k a week from West Ham to join you so it must be decent. More than three times what we offered him last summer when he was totally fine to sign a new deal. Ah well. pls sign new deals for mannone and wickham to avoid this next summer pls


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Courtois, Costa, Villa, Tiago, Luis, Koke, Miranda. Am I missing anyone else on the rumors list?


I heard Arda Turan to Manchester United rumors but that's probably bull


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"Liverpool FC have today agreed a deal in principle with Bayer Leverkusen to sign 20-year-old Emre Can, subject to documentation being completed" 

:brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 7m
> #LFC have today agreed a deal in principle with Bayer Leverkusen for Emre Can, subject to completion of documentation


EDIT: Fuck you Rush, fuck you


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You should have been in more of a rush to post :suarez1


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Will be difficult to bring him back from Liverpool if we ever show interest again, although I guess with Rode coming in we have that utility player sorted, but Can has a lot more potential for growth.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Glad we are getting business done early. 

We CAN do it!

:side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

subject to documentation = bayern deciding if they want midfielder no. 382103821


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fabregas at 1/9 now be at Chelsea next season with reports we're going to give him £200,000 a week


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He's a good fit in their midfield in principle with Matic. They'd still need a 3rd first team CM option but I guess Thiago would fill that if he's still moving there. I really hope we have someone else lined up for CM if we're not making a play for Cesc.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I guess Jose realizes that his team needs a slow, Spanish guy who provides a lot of assists for his team to get over the line

If only he had one of those sooner :hendo2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently sagna's agent has said he's joining us and l'equipe saying nasri has signed a new contract until 2019

today was a good day


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

oi, £200,000 a week out the window

abramovich loan me some money brah, it's gonna be a better investment


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Even though it is looking odds on, I still don't expect it to happen.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *He's a good fit in their midfield in principle with Matic. They'd still need a 3rd first team CM option but I guess Thiago would fill that if he's still moving there. I really hope we have someone else lined up for CM if we're not making a play for Cesc.*


The only thing Woodward got lined up is a few lines of coke.

How is this motherfucker still employed, I dunno.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I guess Jose realizes that his team needs a slow, Spanish guy who provides a lot of assists for his team to get over the line
> 
> If only he had one of those sooner :hendo2


da, i really hope youre not implying that fabregas is the same type of player as mata


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I want to see Ed Woodward on the Price is Right.

"A 50" Plasma Screen HD ready TV"

"£90!"

"A Lamborghini Reventon"

"£10,000!"

"An all expenses two week vacation to Hawaii"

"£250!"



"Security.."


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

thats not completely true woolcock

woodward paid 28 million for fellaini

so by the looks of things, i dont think he understands how bidding works


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> da, i really hope youre not implying that fabregas is the same type of player as mata


Fabregas is basically Spanish for Kroos.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Even though it is looking odds on, I still don't expect it to happen.


Gonna be mad when it happens?

:blake


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> da, i really hope youre not implying that fabregas is the same type of player as mata


It's DA. For him there are four positions. Goalkeeper, defender, midfielder and striker.

But I guess in his defence |) Fabregas hasn't played central midfielder since Arsenal.



Destiny said:


> Gonna be mad when it happens?
> 
> :blake


Football fans are fickle. If he comes and does well I'll forgive all his crimes against us in the past :brodgers

If he comes and flops, I will say I was against it from day one and he is nothing but a stinking Arsenal, poverty player.

Courtois
Azpi Cahill Terry Luis
Fabregas Matic
Willian Oscar Hazard
Costa

Schwarzer, Ivanovic, Zouma, Tiago, Ramires, Schurrle, Lukaku​
I can't hate on that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

can only presume if he ends up at chelsea there were no other bids and he really didnt want to stay at barca


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Probably because there wasn't a bid from Arsenal. Apart from that, who knows? Maybe he only wants to return to London. At Chelsea he is gonna get paid well, challenge for all trophies, play in the top competitions, live where he is comfortable and most of all, he gets to be THE man in midfield.

Yeah, there is no love lost between player and the club (and manager), but Eto'o was the same and many more transfers in history were.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> It's DA. For him there are four positions. Goalkeeper, defender, midfielder and striker.
> 
> But I guess in his defence |) Fabregas hasn't played central midfielder since Arsenal.
> 
> ...


im not sure if fabregas can play in the pivot

i think we may transition to a 4-3-3

with oscar, matic and fabregas in the midfield


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

this can fabregas play in the pivot stuff is incredibly strange. he spent his arsenal career in the pivot.

i just don't understand the question when he has proven already he can. it seems that a few seasons of playing out of position at barca sullies the memory


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> im not sure if fabregas can play in the pivot
> 
> i think we may transition to a 4-3-3
> 
> with oscar, matic and fabregas in the midfield


I think if we go 4-3-3 it will be Ramires and Fabregas with Oscar on the bench. Kind of like Essien and Lampard in front of Makelele. Just no where as good as them.

Edit: Agreed with Kiz on the pivot thing. He made his name as a central midfielder. He got more attacking at the end of his Arsenal career, but that was just because of a formation change, not a change to Fabregas.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> this can fabregas play in the pivot stuff is incredibly strange. he spent his arsenal career in the pivot.
> 
> i just don't understand the question when he has proven already he can. it seems that a few seasons of playing out of position at barca sullies the memory


i cant recall if he did at arsenal. didnt pay attention as much to playing styles and positions back then

but i recently read an article by a barca fan who said on the few occasions he played in the pivot at arsenal, he sucked

so yeah



> It's been crushingly obvious for quite some time now; Fabregas drifted back into the double-pivot on occasion at Arsenal and on one memorable night, the "Barca DNA" coursing through his veins proved fatal. That tendency to over-elaborate, that primal desire to play the extra pass led to a mistake and a Barcelona goal. But that's not all holding Fabregas back from a successful career in a pivot -- a noticeable lack of athleticism, a mediocre work-rate, maybe even his height -- Cesc just lacks too many vital attributes."


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If anything, he played his best at Barcelona when Xavi was out of the team and he played the central midfield role. 

At Arsenal he first played the pivot with Gilberto, then Flamini, then with Denilson and then I believe they went 4-3-3 and then later 4-2-3-1.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...manchester-city-transfers-david-villa-7219510

Bets on how many he'll get next full year? jesus.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wow one whole example of fabregas playing poorly in 8 seasons in the pivot

well consider me convinced barca blogger


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How much defending from your CM do you need when he has 9 blokes behind him redead? :draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

rakitic to barca for 20 mil euros could be happening soon


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> im not sure if fabregas can play in the pivot
> 
> i think we may transition to a 4-3-3
> 
> with oscar, matic and fabregas in the midfield





Kiz said:


> this can fabregas play in the pivot stuff is incredibly strange. he spent his arsenal career in the pivot.
> 
> i just don't understand the question when he has proven already he can. it seems that a few seasons of playing out of position at barca sullies the memory





Joel said:


> I think if we go 4-3-3 it will be Ramires and Fabregas with Oscar on the bench. Kind of like Essien and Lampard in front of Makelele. Just no where as good as them.
> 
> Edit: Agreed with Kiz on the pivot thing. He made his name as a central midfielder. He got more attacking at the end of his Arsenal career, but that was just because of a formation change, not a change to Fabregas.





reDREDD said:


> i cant recall if he did at arsenal. didnt pay attention as much to playing styles and positions back then
> 
> but i recently read an article by a barca fan who said on the few occasions he played in the pivot at arsenal, he sucked
> 
> so yeah





Joel said:


> If anything, he played his best at Barcelona when Xavi was out of the team and he played the central midfield role.
> 
> At Arsenal he first played the pivot with Gilberto, then Flamini, then with Denilson and then I believe they went 4-3-3 and then later 4-2-3-1.





Kiz said:


> wow one whole example of fabregas playing poorly in 8 seasons in the pivot
> 
> well consider me convinced barca blogger


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cesc to Chelsea would be nauseating, but Wenger's been doing that to us for 9 years, so whatever.

I'm looking forward to signing Remy as our striker and hearing Wenger speak about how we just won the FA Cup and are ready, more than ever, for the future. 3 years couldn't end sooner.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










ex psg/chelsea defender alex. and milan are likely to pick up menez on a free. title incoming.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> How much defending from your CM do you need when he has 9 blokes behind him redead? :draper2


we just need a CM whos capable of getting the ball without slipping :brodgers



Kiz said:


> rakitic to barca for 20 mil euros could be happening soon


thats just fucking highway robbery



Kiz said:


> ex psg/chelsea defender alex. and milan are likely to pick up menez on a free. title incoming.


is there a cheaper club on earth


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why isn't Chelsea after Rakitic for 20 mil to play in the PIVOT?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao at people who believe indykaila is real

paddy power posted this vine

https://vine.co/v/MDWPrQan65B

then indykaila referenced it tweeting



> indykaila News @indykaila · 33m
> @TheBIue @shivamLM @Nicopoleides Nah. All banter. Scholes is a good geezer
> 
> indykaila News @indykaila · 54m
> @shivamLM @Nicopoleides Top lad Scholes is. Interesting rumours he had for Manchester United. #MUFC


fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao at the sheer desperation from that muppet

trying to say that scholes is one of his sources. :duck

actually go on the paddypower twitter. some of the vines are utter gold

'a finishing move? i don't know, the two footed tackle or summin'


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Edit: already posted

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Largest animal you could throw over a crossbar?

I dunno... a big dog?

Vines are marvellous.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11678/9339314/transfer-news-newcastle-close-on-transfer-deals-for-jack-colback-and-ayoze-perez



> Sky Sports understands that Newcastle United are in advanced talks over Jack Colback and Ayoze Perez, who both look set to finalise moves to St James' Park.
> 
> It is also understood that talks are continuing over French duo Remy Cabella and Bafetimbi Gomis.






Kristof Terreur ‏@HLNinEngeland Jun 4 
More
Thierry Hazard: "I talked with Mourinho about Thorgan. He wants to loan him again." Liverpool, Everton & Valencia all made an enquiry. #cfc


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> But I guess in his defence |)


:|

Apparently in the last 5 years in the Prem, the player who has made the most successful throughballs is..........Cesc 

even though he hasn't played in England for the last 3 years :|


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Marzio saying Rakitic to Barca on a 5 year deal.

Nice to see all these central midfielder transfers going on.........:side:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



















:|


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Beardsley is a fucking mong. Hunchback of the Tyne.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










This is my favourite, he must be delighted to be there amongst the pantheon of greats such as Obertan and Dummett

:|

I've also just seen Cabaye on twitter retweeting about a million tweets from Newcastle fans about returning and what not :|

What a tease :|








































































































:|


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Even Newcastle have signed someone.

Fucking Woodward cunt.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cesc is 95% gone at this point. 










FUCKING YES! It's almost over.

Rakitic is happening. We Croatia now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao Milan. so much for that whole youth movement they were looking at.

Mexes, Alex, Bonera, alongside Zapata and Rami (?) as their CB's. Youngest one is 27 years old :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nothing Fabregas did at Arsenal was done terribly. He was immense, and a GOAT midfielder.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So PSG to listen to offer for Marquinous, they really are just playing FM with that club at the min, bought Luiz for 40mil Yes! shit no room for the rookie...... fuck it, sell him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why is there no room for him? Silva, Luiz, Marquinhos is a good rotation for a CB pair. Plus, wasn't Marquinshos meant to be the long-term replacement for Silva anyways?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah. its alex who was gonna get fucked in that situation. which he did

whats really weird though, is how the hell does van der wiel still have a job despite all PSG's absurd money


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ronny Deila confirmed as new Celtic manager. 

I like this appointment, after weeks of Moyes/Clarke/Coyle/McNamara/OtherBoringScots beign talked about Celtic actually end up with a young manager with his own ideas. Record in Norway is good but even better when you account for the budget he had.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










#nextlevelbantz


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> So PSG to listen to offer for Marquinous, they really are just playing FM with that club at the min, bought Luiz for 40mil Yes! shit no room for the rookie...... fuck it, sell him.


That's a lie.

PSG never listen to offers for Marquinhos


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Greg O'Keeffe
‏@GregOK
@stevopainter87 redundant story. Lukaku's agent & Chelsea know Everton want him. No new talks opened. Anything most likely to happen post WC

There is still hope..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://storify.com/LordMoloch/the-cesc-story


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thought you had found EGame's twitter there until I saw the pro-Thiago tweets


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

incredibly harsh on someone who never, ever got the time to settling into his best position

barcelona playing him everywhere and anywhere killed barcelona. if you can't play well in a position then you can't play well there. you either adapt and become good, or you continue to be shit.

however, barcelona bought cesc fabregas the deep lying playmaker. they did this stupid LETS CHANGE PLAYERS COS HUR HUR WE'RE BARCA (song, mascherano) and played him in a spot that requires pace and agility. newsflash. fabregas is not quick. do not play him in a position that requires a player to be quick. you play him in a deeper position and protect him with a player (busquets).

it's not fucking rocket science, but barca seem to want to reinvent space itself, not just the rocket.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Cesc was shit when he played deeper as well though. I think the damage was done in that first season when he played further forward more than he did in the position he grew into at Arsenal because once he had a rough start further up the pitch everyone got on his back and I think he lost a lot of confidence that he's never recovered. I also think he lacked any serious motivation once he got his dream move too and he played like someone resting on his laurels so often. Once a player starts doing that it's really tough to back to what they were and I think that's where Cesc is now and why I don't think he'll ever be as good as he was at Arsenal at his peak there. Both parties are to blame but Cesc more than Barca imo. At the end of the day he was a lazy unmotivated waste of space for far too much of his time at Barca which is inexcusable regardless of where you're playing. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

which is my point. they messed him around and then decided that instead of thinking logically, to keep him in a spot where he underperformed and then get rid to save face. it's no wonder barca are the running joke that they currently are


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

most damaging move in barca history?

yeah its not like they blew a metric fuckton of cash on ibra and then proceeded to gift-wrap maureen the title by making that move?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@DiMarzio 2m

Yes, @cesc4official is very close to @chelseafc


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> Ronny Deila confirmed as new Celtic manager.
> 
> I like this appointment, after weeks of Moyes/Clarke/Coyle/McNamara/OtherBoringScots beign talked about Celtic actually end up with a young manager with his own ideas. Record in Norway is good but even better when you account for the budget he had.


Hopefully he's as shit as Lennon.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Jan Aage Fjortoft @JanAageFjortoft · 3h
> I can confirm, from reliable sources in Germany and England, that Manchester United are VERY keen on getting Schweinsteiger
> #mufc
> 1/2
> ...


would be surprised if it happened


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Pete O'Rourke @SkySportsPeteO · 9m
> 
> Sunderland have made a £4m bid for Swansea captain Ashley Williams. #swansfc #safc


I can live w/ this. Didn't think he was 29 but still we need new cb's badly. Especially if Brown breaks again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wasnt Williams being linked with Arsenal and Liverpool not too long ago, cant see him considering going to sunderland which could be seen as a step down


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> would be surprised if it happened


wat


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Wasnt Williams being linked with Arsenal and Liverpool not too long ago, cant see him considering going to sunderland which could be seen as a step down


I think he was linked with Liverpool just because of his link with Rodgers. He's nowhere near the quality of playing for Liverpool or Arsenal, and you could say he even declined since those transfer rumors.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I feel like we've been getting Schweinsteiger every summer for a good number of years now and we still haven't. 

Maybe this time we'll finally get him. That depends whether Kroos will turn with a new contract and whether Pep really wants him out.

Would've loved if we got him like 5 years ago and not now but he's still world class and I'd gladly take him with both arms wide open. Hopefully he keeps a clean profile from injuries further down the road.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> I think he was linked with Liverpool just because of his link with Rodgers. He's nowhere near the quality of playing for Liverpool or Arsenal, and you could say he even declined since those transfer rumors.


He was linked to Arsenal when there defense was more GASH than usual as well.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Wasnt Williams being linked with Arsenal and Liverpool not too long ago, cant see him considering going to sunderland which could be seen as a step down





> Williams officially informed the Welsh club this week that he will no renew terms and he is understood to favour a fresh challenge in the Barclays Premier League.


from the times article on the thing. I guess if we pay him enough he'll come. Plus we play a similar style that he's used to. idc so long as we get him. Would be surprised if we are unchallenged mind.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We signed that there Lewis Grabban bor from the cherries...










Apparently he's a Muslim. That should go down well with the not at all racist Carra Rud faithful :bigron

"What's a Ramadamania Nayul???"


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Grabban would have been a great signing.

Why are we never at the head of the queue for the best strikers? It's frustrating.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/chelsea/10883003/Romelu-Lukaku-tells-Chelsea-he-wants-to-leave.html



> Romelu Lukaku tells Chelsea he wants to leave
> 
> Belgium striker has told the club that sent him out on loan to West Brom and Everton that he no longer sees his future at Stamford Bridge and is looking for a transfer


https://vine.co/v/h9ZPhzjYwQz

https://vine.co/v/h5mWA3ibjTr

https://vine.co/v/MMXgLaPbZiM

https://vine.co/v/bV5Qjx1HYPM

https://vine.co/v/MWieQE5d7OL

EDIT:

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/everton-fc-handling-gerard-deulofeu-7231611



> “Deulofeu came to a very different league and adapted to a different style of play.
> 
> “If he does well this season I’m sure Barca will see even further the benefits of loaning more players to Everton.”
> 
> Former Manchester United and Barcelona midfielder Cruyff, now sporting director of Israeli side Maccabi Tel Aviv, believes Deulofeu has built on his reputation during nine months under the tutelage of his friend Roberto Martinez.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> would be surprised if it happened


same here. speaking of Jan Inge however...



> Liverpool’s latest signing is average! That’s according to former Premier League striker and now Bundesliga TV pundit Jan Aage Fjortoft. He doesn’t think Emre Can will add anything to the Liverpool midfield.


:vince2 :banderas bama4 :troll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> would be surprised if it happened


Hope it does. First German player :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Much rather lose Kroos than Piggy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku wants to leave? :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't know how United have NEVER had a German player in their history. That is just mind boggling.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fergie didn't like them


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

At least post some proof, DA :no:


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chewing like a boss.

That video bringed some bad memories. We fucking RAPED the shit out of Bayern in that first half and then the red card happened in the beginning of the second half.

Fucking bollocks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cesc Fabregas was shit in every position we played him in, not just the False 9. He's had many opportunities at CM/CAM, but he was shit there too. 

We gave Cesc Fabregas the OPPORTUNITY OF HIS LIFETIME and he SPAT IN OUR FACES. 

Now he has to leave, he has to be faces with the cold hard truth that he was never good enough to play for Barca and that he ruined 3 years of his career when he could have established himself as a legend at that small-time club Arsenal. 

It's a GOOD THING that Cesc is going to leave, Rakitic will be a far better player for us anyways. We don't need no more weak-Arsenal mentality players. I hope we cut ties with them permanently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

inb4 rakitic is played at cb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're getting Marquinhos. Deal should be announced SOON. 

Piszczek is coming too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

or keeper

lord knows they need one of those


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

aren't they getting ter Stegen?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> We're getting Marquinhos. Deal should be announced SOON.
> 
> Piszczek is coming too.


sweet, a striker and a winger for barca


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> or keeper
> 
> lord knows they need one of those


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


>


dem germans bringing credibility back to barcelolna


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would Shaqiri be a good signing for Liverpool?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> Would Shaqiri be a good signing for Liverpool?


He would be a great signing imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't understand this Shaqiri to Liverpool move. Where's he going to play with Suarez, Sturridge and Sterling already an established front 3 with Coutinho behind him? He'd have just as much competition as in Bayern.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We have this whole 'S' thing going on tho

It only makes sense for him to join us


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> *We have this whole 'S' thing going on tho*
> 
> It only makes sense for him to join us


second place?

slipping?

:duck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> Would Shaqiri be a good signing for Liverpool?


Yes, he would be a great signing. 



Femto said:


> I don't understand this Shaqiri to Liverpool move. Where's he going to play with Suarez, Sturridge and Sterling already an established front 3 with Coutinho behind him? He'd have just as much competition as in Bayern.


He'd be playing far more at Liverpool than he would do at Bayern.



Kiz said:


> second place?
> 
> slipping?
> 
> :duck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I lel'd tbhendo :downing


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I've noticed there is now a poster on Villa Talk called Cliffy Byro. Welcome aboard Cliffy and well done on finally making the right choice. :hesk2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


>


barca's new treqartista :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> He'd be playing far more at Liverpool than he would do at Bayern.


He still wouldn't be a starter tho. If he's leaving Bayern, it should be to start games consistently.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

exactly

so come join chelsea shaqiri

we'd loan him out and guarantee him all the games he wants 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

give us hazard?

the not thorgan one


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

alright, you can have kylian or ethan hazard ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ny?

eden hazard new york city's next signing?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> alright, you can have kylian or ethan hazard ique2


aw fuck more hazards.

ehhhh ... wut about the old guy?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently mother Hazard is the best footballer out of them all.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

according to reports, Barca is close to a deal with Claudio Bravo from Sociedad for €10 million plus Dos Santos.

too much money for a gk that will likely be a reserve.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> second place?
> 
> slipping?
> 
> :duck





Rush said:


>














Joel said:


> Apparently mother Hazard is the best footballer out of them all.


She knows her way around balls, definitely.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> ny?
> 
> eden hazard new york city's next signing?


I gave him that shirt so he wouldn't sign for PSG :no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mandzukic confirms he is leaving BUYern 

http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/mandzuk...olin-nogomet-i-zato-idem-iz-bayerna-/1197686/

I called this. SCUMBAG Bayern forcing him out. 

We on dat Croatian time, mebbe Zubi will enquire.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> I called this.


so did everybody else.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Mandzukic confirms he is leaving BUYern
> 
> http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/mandzuk...olin-nogomet-i-zato-idem-iz-bayerna-/1197686/
> 
> ...


But he also states he doesn't like Guardiola's style of football. Why would he join Barca then if their style (which is still similar to what Pep played when he was there) doesn't suit him?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Suso is in talks with Porto apparently

INB4 they sell him on for 30M or higher in a few years


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

nooooooooooooooooooo, not Suso 

edit: jesus christ gundogan got fat. these pics for real?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

When I heard we were getting Colback I thought to myself, great! Andy Cole's coming back :duck





































































:|
















































I know that was hideous









































Done and dusted according to SSN


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> When I heard we were getting Colback I thought to myself, great! Andy Cole's coming back :duck


That was so bad I actually dropped my bottle of coke because I laughed so much.

You owe me a bottle of coke.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Clarence Seedorf has been sacked as AC Milan manager and replaced by Pippo Inzaghi. Obviously the rumours from a few weeks ago were true.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Milan must have seen his hattrick last night and want him to come out of retirement

Few more pennies saved


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

porto would never buy suso

full ownership of a player? what an absurd notion


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so apparently fernando is joining THIS week, 12 mil up front, 4 mil in add ons.

really happy with that. moar brazilians pls.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

less englishmen pls.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

brazilians rule, englishmen drool


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> brazilians rule, englishmen drool


Still awaiting the CB, god i hope not Pepe.. thug in boots.. More Brazilians?, go full FM and get Dede from Cruzerio  

wouldnt mind city grabbing Bernard if he gets out of his contract either


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

city sucks dick. no matter how much money these mofos are going to put in silly transfers they will never win UCL.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> city sucks dick. no matter how much money these mofos are going to put in silly transfers they will never win UCL.


:westbrook5


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> city sucks dick. no matter how much money these mofos are going to put in silly transfers they will never win UCL.


Signing top tier players, winning the domestic division twice, 2 domestic cups, and a domestic shield since 2011.

We'll win it by 2016 mate.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:westbrook4


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

this guy Cliffy Byro agrees with me. He gave me a green reputation. Good to see another fella that hates ex jobber teams like City.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Signing top tier players, winning the domestic division twice, 2 domestic cups, and a domestic shield since 2011.
> 
> We'll win it by 2016 mate.


with the players that you have you should have won the title with 20+ points ahead of fucking Liverpool that are a jobber team since 1990 and the only good player is Suarez and Gerrard.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> with the players that you have you should have won the title with 20+ points ahead of fucking Liverpool that are a jobber team since 1990 and the only good player is Suarez and Gerrard.


Who do you support out of curiosity?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> this guy Cliffy Byro agrees with me. He gave me a green reputation. Good to see another fella that hates ex jobber teams like City.


ex-jobber. current double winners


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

whole thread is just :westbrook5 now

legit laughing. definitely an arsenal fan


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm not a huge suppoter but i like ARSENAL.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> ex-jobber. current double winners


without the money of that guy from Thailand and then this sheik you would battle with Palace, Norwich and Sunderland in the relegation zone. Until 2008 when Robinho came you were nothing but a jobber team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> I'm not a huge suppoter but i like ARSENAL.


shock horror crybaby fan is an arsenal fan

how does it feel being a fan of a NEW JOBBER team

:westbrook5


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> definitely an arsenal fan





Rocky. said:


> I'm not a huge suppoter but i like ARSENAL.


:lmao


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City is like a repackaged JTG after years of jobbing and he would now main event WrestleMania.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> without the money of that guy from Thailand and then this sheik you would battle with Palace, Norwich and Sunderland in the relegation zone. Until 2008 when Robinho came you were nothing but a jobber team.


yes thank god for shinawatra who left us on the verge of administration.

WOULDA, COULDA, SHOULDA. the tears of an arsenal fan


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> shock horror crybaby fan is an arsenal fan
> 
> how does it feel being a fan of a NEW JOBBER team
> 
> :westbrook5


i'm not mad at City because of Nasri or Clichy. I'm mad at them because they're destroying football just like Chelsea did 10 years back but now went soft.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> without the money of that guy from Thailand and then this sheik you would battle with Palace, Norwich and Sunderland in the relegation zone. Until 2008 when Robinho came you were nothing but a jobber team.


So? every team was a jobber team at somepioint, and before that guy from Thailand turned up we were finishing about 10th on average on the 5 years before that. (9th x3, 14th & 16th).

Destroying football by wiping the club of all debt and investing 1b in the team AND the local area, youth setup and academy? Sure.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> without the money of that guy from Thailand and then this sheik you would battle with Palace, Norwich and Sunderland in the relegation zone. Until 2008 when Robinho came you were nothing but a jobber team.





Rocky. said:


> City is like a repackaged JTG after years of jobbing and he would now main event WrestleMania.



An Arsenal fan calling us a jobber team.

You're a selling club. Get used to it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> i'm not mad at City because of Nasri or Clichy. I'm mad at them because they're destroying football just like Chelsea did 10 years back but now went soft.


rant on PSG next.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

maybe Arsenal or United or Liverpool were jobber teams before but they started from the bottom and didn't had everything on their plate like City or Chelsea has.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> i'm not mad at City because of Nasri or Clichy. I'm mad at them because they're destroying football just like Chelsea did 10 years back but now went soft.


nah u mad cos you're an arsenal CRYBABY

destroying fitba = WAH WAH WE COULDNT WIN COS THEY'RE BETTER WAH WAH


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> rant on PSG next.


Paris deserves a good team but that sheik is destorying football too. 60 mil euros for a overrated cunt like Luiz? Cavani was stupid when he went there but money rules the world you know.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> maybe Arsenal or United or Liverpool were jobber teams before but they started from the bottom and didn't had everything on their plate like City or Chelsea has.


Nope, non of those teams have ever been invested in, they bought all their stadiums with sexual favours and bags of crisps.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> nah u mad cos you're an arsenal CRYBABY
> 
> destroying fitba = WAH WAH WE COULDNT WIN COS THEY'RE BETTER WAH WAH


i'm not a HUGE supporter of Arsenal but I like to watch their PL/UCL matches the most when I have time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> i'm not a HUGE supporter of Arsenal but I like to watch their PL/UCL matches the most when I have time.


but you are a HUGE crybaby

wahh their expensive squad beat my scrooge mcduck managers squad waaaaaaah


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This guy Rush gave me a red reputation. Probably a Liverpool/City/Chelsea lover.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> but you are a HUGE crybaby
> 
> wahh their expensive squad beat my scrooge mcduck managers squad waaaaaaah


crybaby for telling the truth that city are destroying football? like i said, City are like a repackaged JTG after years and years of jobbing and now he's main eventing WrestleMania.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> crybaby for telling the truth that city are destroying football? like i said, City are like a repackaged JTG after years and years of jobbing and now he's main eventing WrestleMania.


explain how city are destroying football

i eagerly await your tears and stupidity.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Every major club throughout history has probably had received an injection of cash to set it on the path to glory

United, for example, didn't start from the bottom. They were another Man City back in the 1910s. About to out of business as Newton Heath, businessmen bought them out and injected the cash equivalent of 60 of today's Ronaldos into the club (journo who studied it said this, I believe him :hendo2). A few years later they won their first league title.

Arsenal and Liverpool received a boost along the way at some point too no doubt

Plz stop double-posting too plz and thnk u


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> explain how city are destroying football
> 
> i eagerly await your tears and stupidity.


by buying players that they don't need for large amounts of money. they're upping the price.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cunty footballers and shit fans are worse, so koff rocky.

Who cares how much money teams spend or have just enjoy the fucking sport.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> by buying players that they don't need for large amounts of money. they're upping the price.


as stupid as expected

who are these players that we don't need?

did arsenal ruin football when they spent 42 mil (more than city have EVER spent on a player) for ozil?

did madrid ruin football when they spent 100 mil for bale?

did all those clubs back in the 90's who were consistently breaking the transfer record (lazio, real betis included) ruin football?

the worst argument in history, and of course it comes from a cry baby arsenal fan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This guy is also GOATing it up in the WWE Section

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...us-stephanie-mcmahon-i-dont-think-he-can.html

And no he can't, because Steph has a penis, not a vajayjay


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This guy is also GOATing it up in the WWE Section
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...us-stephanie-mcmahon-i-dont-think-he-can.html
> 
> And no he can't, because Steph has a penis, not a vajayjay


:lmao

this guy obviously has some sort of mental deficiency (besides being an arsenal fan)


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i'm sorry that i made a fool out of myself for being an arsenal fan. i will leave this thread in shame.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Man City fans are big meanies. 

:side:


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This guy is also GOATing it up in the WWE Section
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...us-stephanie-mcmahon-i-dont-think-he-can.html
> 
> And no he can't, because Steph has a penis, not a vajayjay


they deleted my thread. that was something imporant for me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal fans need to sort their shit out, Pound for pound woat fans on here.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rocky, it's okay. Maybe you'll support Chelsea when they start winning some games in September.


Totally negging him with Balboa quotes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fucking hell. You can't leave these threads for an hour without some WOAT coming in and just posting shite.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> i'm sorry that i made a fool out of myself for being an arsenal fan. i will leave this thread in shame.


:clap


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal, Liverpool and Spurs are all in for David Marshall and Steven Caulker.

Marshall understandably, great keeper but is he really worth the £15m Cardiff are wanting? And Steven Caulker. He's not even that good. :jaydamn


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ahem, I'd gladly welcome Mandzukic to the Emirates.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Ahem, I'd gladly welcome Mandzukic to the Emirates.


Yeah, but it's Arsenal.

You'll sign a shit striker, an overrated German and a young player who won't do much and an older player who'll do fuck all as well.


2010/11: 

ST: Chamakh
German: Jens Lehmann
Young: Ryo Miyaichi
Old: Squillaci

2011/12:

ST: Gervinho or Park Chu-Young
German: Mertesacker
Young: Carl Jenkinson
Old: Andre Santos

2012/13:

ST: Giroud
German: Podolski
Young: N/A
Old: N/A

2013/14

ST: N/A
German: Ozil
Young: Sanogo
Old: Kallstrom



There is a pattern...

2014/15

ST: Nicolas Anelka
German: Sven Bender
Young: Jean Marie-Dongou
Old: Kim Kallstrom again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Gonçalo Lopes ‏@_GoncaloLopes 10 min
> 
> Like I told about MUFC: Now their in the lead for @cesc4official with a late bid. Once again, he was never a first choice for Mou.


He'll probably be linked to City strongly next and then finally end up at Arsenal, before Barca change their mind and want him to stay :Jordan


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ultimate mind games by Mourinho. Make a statement there's interest, get another top team to poach the player then Mourinho signs his real target.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You've been following that CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!!! thread on Blue Moon too much.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kevin Mirallas said:


> “I really hope Romelu [Lukaku] decides to stay at Everton so we can all carry the club forward together.”


Hopefully he does what he did last summer and locked him in his hotel room until he agreed to join Everton :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> You've been following that CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!!! thread on Blue Moon too much.


I don't go on BlueMoon, I use a different forum :suarez1


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rocky. said:


> I'm not a huge suppoter but i like ARSENAL.


1 trophy in what, a decade? lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why do fans make fun of other fans for their clubs performing badly? What are the fans supposed to do?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Why do fans make fun of other fans for their clubs performing badly? What are the fans supposed to do?


Because usually the fans are wankers before hand bragging about their teams good performances.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@ Femto #GloryHunt:bow


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Why do fans make fun of other fans for their clubs performing badly? What are the fans supposed to do?


cheer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Why do fans make fun of other fans for their clubs performing badly? What are the fans supposed to do?


Being a German I'm sure you're familiar with the term 'schadenfreude' brother.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Why do fans make fun of other fans for their clubs performing badly? What are the fans supposed to do?


It makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Try it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Why do fans make fun of other fans for their clubs performing badly? What are the fans supposed to do?


it's a tool used by the insecure to pretend that they matter in some way shape or form instead of just being happy that their team is good.

#topbantz on here aside of course.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's a great method used by some people to help themselves forget that their own team finished way down in mid-table obscurity. Like in 7th place for example 

:lenny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> It's a great method used by some people to help themselves forget that their own team finished way down in mid-table obscurity. Like in 7th place for example
> 
> :lenny



Ronaldo in avy instead of Suarez, team mates next season.

TopBantz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't think we'll be bidding for Ronaldo any time soon tbhendo, don't see where he could fit into the team :hmm:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> #topbantz on here aside of course.


of course


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Dave Goddard @DaveGoddard1971 · 29m
> Am told Schweinsteiger is top of Utd's shopping list. Whether they get him or not remains to be seen. Hope so


this guy is usually reliable, was the first to tweet about the Moyes sacking, hours before anyone else


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Don't think we'll be bidding for Ronaldo any time soon tbhendo, don't see where he could fit into the team :hmm:


Could drop one huge ego for another?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who is this Liam Miller and what has he done with the Liam Miller of HeskeyForum Shoutbox?

You've changed, man :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Who is this Liam Miller and what has he done with the Liam Miller of HeskeyForum Shoutbox?
> 
> You've changed, man :no:


Moyes done serious damage.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*This summer is going exactly the same as last years. Big names who don't want to move and waste our time on them while all the good transfers go elsewhere and I'm left spending another week in a Bilbao jail cell with Eamonn fucking Holmes (don't you fucking dare haribo).*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Does Woodward just look at who is worth the most on FIFA 14 and try to sign them?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

damien duff signs a 1 year deal with melbourne city under the salary cap.

huge signing for them. severely underrated as a player. 2 league titles, almost 500 appearances and 100 caps doesnt happen for everyone.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

nowhere near the player he used to be, but should still have a field day against some of the defences over here in comparison to what the Premier League was serving up the last few seasons.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just read an article saying Liverpool are in for Cesc. Do they even try anymore with stupid rumours?



Liam Miller said:


> Ronaldo in avy instead of Suarez, team mates next season.
> 
> TopBantz.





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Don't think we'll be bidding for Ronaldo any time soon tbhendo, don't see where he could fit into the team :hmm:


DA with the #topbantz :lel


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

is someone making a run at the #BantzKING title?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

no one can make a run without my approval

however, aston villa have made a top attempt at #bantzking, signing joke hole for 2 years


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> however, aston villa have made a top attempt at #bantzking, signing joke hole for 2 years


Lambert really making an attempt to get Villa relegated.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Terry Butcher has left Hibs


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joe Cole & Philippe Senderos, shocking signings. Unlucky, Villa.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> is someone making a run at the #BantzKING title?


I just made a claim for it in the Chatbox

RIP in peace Kiz


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Are there any Villa fans who like, read this thread/use this forum?

Want to give them my condolences.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Steamed hams does or whatever his username is now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Marca & The Express are saying:



> Everton have the edge over Arsenal, Liverpool, Spurs and Porto in Cristian Tello chase
> 
> EVERTON boss Roberto Martinez looks set to take advantage of his good relationship with Barcelona to beat Liverpool, Arsenal, Tottenham and Porto to Cristian Tello.


:brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Telloan


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tello and Deulofeuo again @ Everton would be awesome for them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't see Gerard being back this season unfortunately


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Manchester City FC ‏@MCFC 37s
NEW PARTNER: City announce deal with Indonesian Life Insurance giant Jiwasraya 

woodward we comin for u .....


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Senderos and JOE COLE. Villa making dem transfer market waves.









Also, I turned on Talksport and they were talking about a rival to rival signing bigger than Sol Campbell to Arsenal or so they said, and then it turns out they are talking about Colback to Newcastle :lelbron I was disappointed my son.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sociedad Prez stating that Vela will be a Gunner (again) next season. I'm happy to have him back. Never really wished we let him go but he's carved his own niche at Sociedad. I just hope Wenger uses him right this time around. I think he will play on the left (and on the right when Theo's out), but I wouldn't be surprised if he is all we're going to get in form of an attacker, striker included.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lahm and Muller extend


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^ Well, I guess United will now have to fork extra money on Muller then. Schweinsteiger, Fabregas, Sanchez, Gundogan, and Muller. Quite a team they will have next season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mancini has left Gala.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BkB Hulk said:


> Mancini has left Gala.


Inb4 Lucescu leaving Ukraine cause of civil war and coming to Galatasaray.

I think Mancini leaving is pretty bad. I believe Sneijder can leave the club, if he feels mistreated. 

Insider information: I work in a Hotel in Istanbul, The day we had match with Chelsea (2-0),his wife Yolanthe was partying in a Suite with her friends, not giving shit about the match.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mancini to Southampton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Insider information: I work in a Hotel in Istanbul, The day we had match with Chelsea (2-0),his wife Yolanthe was partying in a Suite with her friends, not giving shit about the match.


*:lol so?*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wrong! she was in the toilets with me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Lawls said:


> Mancini to Southampton


Are you advertising for Sky Bet? Messi to City too?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Insider information: I work in a Hotel in Istanbul, The day we had match with Chelsea (2-0),his wife Yolanthe was partying in a Suite with her friends, not giving shit about the match.


This is irrelevant brah. Give us scoops when :hudd is in town and maybe we'll start caring.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Insider information: I work in a Hotel in Istanbul, The day we had match with Chelsea (2-0),his wife Yolanthe was partying in a Suite with her friends, not giving shit about the match.


Dat ITK :banderas


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

the only sauce i trust is joal.com

score to live


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bertrand is average, nowhere near what Liverpool should be looking at.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *:lol so?*


Well, when your husband's team is getting crushed which happens to be the most important match of the season, at least she can act interested. And don't get me started on her wish-list for accommodation 




ZOMBO said:


> This is irrelevant brah. Give us scoops when :hudd is in town and maybe we'll start caring.


:rust



CGS said:


> Dat ITK :banderas


I got stories about Sneijder's brother as well but I don't wanna get booted.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*lmao that means nothing. Maybe she just doesn't like football.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours going around that Dejan Lovren has put in a transfer request.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sky Sports understands that Everton manager Roberto Martinez was checking on long-term targets Jeremain Lens and Stefan de Vrij after visiting Holland’s World Cup training camp.*

WE DUTCH SOON


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jeremain Loans 

Stefan de Free


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *lmao that means nothing. Maybe she just doesn't like football.*


Fuck her then 
She was celebrating her birthday, while her husband was sweating. Maybe I think different, I think she should have supported hell out of him.
She is dope tho


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So should my girlfriend support me at my job as a stare at about 20 camera screens for 9 hours a night? I NEED HER SUPPORT TO DO MY JOB


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Fuck her then
> She was celebrating her birthday, while her husband was sweating. Maybe I think different, I think she should have supported hell out of him.
> She is dope tho


her husband was working during her birthday party?

cold hearted cunt


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Wait it was her birthday? :lmao you left that key part out originally. Yeah fuck her for celebrating her birthday rather than watching a sport she probably doesn't even enjoy. I'm sure Wesley watched her do her job (i know i know) on an important day for her job too.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

and then there's samir nasri's girlfriend












Vader said:


> So should my girlfriend support me at my job as a stare at about 20 camera screens for 9 hours a night? I NEED HER SUPPORT TO DO MY JOB












?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That might be the best comeback I've received. Even though I didn't say it to you. Bastard.

For future reference I am not a toilet safety administrator. I work in an office building for a company with the worst health and safety record I've witnessed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You guys. Arsenal signing a new fitness coach is kinda a big deal. I'd kill to have more players in March than we usually have. Could have been a different 2nd half with a fit Ramsey and Walcott. Could have got 3rd. :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> You guys. Arsenal signing a new fitness coach is kinda a big deal. I'd kill to have more players in March than we usually have. Could have been a different 2nd half with a fit Ramsey and Walcott. Could have got 3rd. :side:


If Ramsay had been fit all season and performing at his level, then Arsenal would've been in the title race imo.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Wait it was her birthday? :lmao you left that key part out originally. Yeah fuck her for celebrating her birthday rather than watching a sport she probably doesn't even enjoy. I'm sure Wesley watched her do her job (i know i know) on an important day for her job too.*


Inb4 Sneijder's wifes lapdance videos surface on the forum,she basically does nothing. I believe she starred in a movie with the Rock tho. 
I dunno, some players wives are damn hooligans, they support the shit out of their husbands. I don't like the thought of Sneijder depressed after the match and his wife celebrating her birthday and having fun. I don't consider being a player as a standart job,It also has some emotional attachment.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm sure the millions in his bank will make him get over his girlfriend being half assed about a game.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> and then there's samir nasri's girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


datcomeback :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Inb4 Sneijder's wifes lapdance videos surface on the forum,she basically does nothing. I believe she starred in a movie with the Rock tho.
> I dunno, some players wives are damn hooligans, they support the shit out of their husbands. I don't like the thought of Sneijder depressed after the match and his wife celebrating her birthday and having fun. I don't consider being a player as a standart job,It also has some emotional attachment.


He was playing for Galatasaray against Chelsea, at Chelsea. He won't be depressed. I'm sure he was expecting to lose.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Inb4 Sneijder's wifes lapdance videos surface on the forum


*My word :wilkins

Yeah I doubt Wesley cares about if she watches him or not at all after that.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Goal.com to announce major signing soon. Wonder who it would be.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just thought I would post to brighten your day Arsenal fans. Because for me, this is a very happy day.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Saw that, but kinda dismissed it as fake.

But gonna have some fun with it with Arsenal fans elsewhere.

Edit: OMG OMG OMG :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hopefully it's fake, still have hope that we don't sign him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WE SEX FABREGAS NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3900839/title/fabregas-signs-for-chelsea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










fixes everything

would've liked him but very happy with fernando


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's official!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!











:clap


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

MY BODY WAS NOT READY FOR THE ANNOUNCEMENT RIGHT THERE


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

THAT PICTURE IS SO WEIRD


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fabregas...why? He's not a Chelsea player, not a Mourinho player and his best position today is probably as a number 10. Soft player, physically and tactically. Hopefully Jose plays a 4-3-3 next season with Ramires and Matic alongside him to cover the spaces.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Despite the fans being negative, I think it's a great signing and allows Chelsea some much needed tactical flexibility.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

.....FACK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> Fabregas...why? He's not a Chelsea player, not a Mourinho player and his best position today is probably as a number 10. Soft player, physically and tactically. Hopefully Jose plays a 4-3-3 next season with Ramires and Matic alongside him to cover the spaces.


+ He's slower than a 90 year old grandma.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> Fabregas...why? He's not a Chelsea player, not a Mourinho player and his best position today is probably as a number 10. Soft player, physically and tactically. Hopefully Jose plays a 4-3-3 next season with Ramires and Matic alongside him to cover the spaces.


his best position isnt number 10


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah. Number 10 was the position he was in because the two best central midfielders of our generation (possbily of all time) are in his way at both Barcelona and Spain. So they had to try and fit him in. He's a massive upgrade on someone like Ramires who was atrocious last year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

obviously remains to be seen how he fits in. 30 mil will always be a lot for a player. whether arsenal cesc or 2nd half of season's cesc shows up is what matters.

/captain obvious because i have no other analysis.

costa and luis almost done too. really they should be winning every trophy under the sun next season.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hey Alex :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well there's no more excuses for Mourinho now. I don't care about the domestic cups, but the league needs to land at SW6 next season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So are we rating cesc again or is he still shit?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I still don't like him but alright.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lel fibreglass


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's shit.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> He's shit.


Bet you were noshing him off when he signed for Barcelona in 2011 tho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> I still don't like him but alright.


congrats on being the only chelsea fan to admit it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Bet you were noshing him off when he signed for Barcelona in 2011 tho


Yeah but what the hell do you know about anything tho? lollllll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i dont think anyone here particularly likes him

hes a bit of a douche. 

but whatever, deliver the treble and i'll probably give him a blowjob


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ramires was one of our best players in the first half of the season TBH, completely lost it towards the end of the campaign with all the suspensions but Jose always played him when he was available. We can win the league with a Ramires/Matic partnership if we have a reliable, clear first choice striker up front, that's the only thing we were really missing this season. Not excited at all personally about Fabregas but now need to accept that it's happening. The fact that he's saying that he only signed with Chelsea because he wasn't wanted at Arsenal also doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm not a big fan of the type of person John Terry is. Doesn't mean I don't want him in Chelsea, because I know what he can give to the team :draper2

I don't try to make bonds with the players who play for my club anymore, because in the modern era, they can go anytime.

If Fabregas continues his Premier League form then he will be a massive player for Chelsea. That's all that matters.

Edit: Don't agree that we could win the league with Ramires-Matic partnership. Ramires is just not good enough and I haven't been impressed with him since the 2011-12 season. His touch most of the time is awful, his passing always causes us to lose possession, his behaviour is atrocious... He's become a liability. There is room for him to play some games and to come on as a sub, but he should be no more than a squad player (or a specialist player) here.

He runs. That's about it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

chelsea was probably his only offer really. every time someone said ourselves or utd were in for him it was quickly released by 'sources' that they weren't interested.

however, he could be a total flop and then wenger's being praised for his sense and nous again.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> obviously remains to be seen how he fits in. 30 mil will always be a lot for a player. whether arsenal cesc or 2nd half of season's cesc shows up is what matters.
> 
> /captain obvious because i have no other analysis.
> 
> costa and luis almost done too. really they should be winning every trophy under the sun next season.


aye cos City are woeful like.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

their starting 11 would be better than ours, and we were expected to win every trophy


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Yeah but what the hell do you know about anything tho? lollllll


more 'dan u bro, more 'dan u


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck Wenger, fuck everything.

Fuck


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Don't agree that we could win the league with Ramires-Matic partnership. Ramires is just not good enough and I haven't been impressed with him since the 2011-12 season. His touch most of the time is awful, his passing always causes us to lose possession, his behaviour is atrocious... He's become a liability. There is room for him to play some games and to come on as a sub, but he should be no more than a squad player (or a specialist player) here.
> 
> He runs. That's about it.


We had the league in our hands with 4 games to play even with all the points we lost in the smaller games, with Ramires starting pretty much every game he was available to play. Yeah, he can be a frustrating player to watch sometimes, his second half of the season was his worst with us but his first half was probably his best. He was a big player for us until around February, his energy was pushing the entire team at times. I don't see him as a squad player TBH, he's a Mourinho player in every aspect and IMO he's starting the majority of the games next season. 

If I'm not mistaken, even with all the stupid things he did, Jose never criticized him in public. Also the fact that he wanted to sign him a few years ago at Inter and Madrid. I hope that Ramires comes back the player he started the season in 2013, at his best he's a key player for us.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Being down for missing out on Fabregas is probably the last feeling I'd ever experience.

Never wanted him in United when there's at least a dozen of players I'd rather have on his place.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck sake.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Fabregas said:


> Fuck sake.


Terry got there early.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

sagna has completed a medical and signed a 3 year deal with us according to di marzio


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> sagna has completed a medical and signed a 3 year deal with us according to di marzio


Kolarov also signed a 3yr extension. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good to see Woodward's aim of completing deals before the world cup starts achieved.........


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Good to see Woodward's aim of completing deals before the world cup starts achieved.........


He's got an hour left, give him some time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Cesc COULD be a good signing but they'd have to transform him into a motivated football player playing deeper in the midfield. *


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Good to see Woodward's aim of completing deals before the world cup starts achieved.........


Maybe he's aiming for the next world cup

...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Dumbfuck decision to not bring Cesc back to Arsenal. Wenger will rue it.

Some gooners already calling Cesc a traitor. Not like he had a choice.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

James Ducker, of The Times, is saying a deal has been provisionally agreed for Shaw and plans are to push ahead to sign Schweinsteiger as the main target


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> James Ducker, of The Times, is saying a deal has been provisionally agreed for Shaw and plans are to push ahead to sign Schweinsteiger as the main target


Shaw deal been on cards awhile only reason is due to issues saints are having with manager situation right now.

Maybe just me but don't understand the schweinsteiger link at all? His 30 in August, he will cost north of 20m, his having injury & fitness issues, not quickest, moves ball to slowly (which huge issue for us as team) & on high wage at Bayern which he want with us at a age where all be in 1 maybe 2 season at extreme push with us so really stop gap signing just seems complete waste of time & money to me. Rather invest in younger player for similar price who poetically become world class. Not saying that bastian is brilliant he is when LvG moved him to cm in 2009 he was amazing that role but bayern then & now aren't same in my eyes also while buying strootman in jan is fine I be seriously question buying Schweinsteiger this summer while looking offload clev ando & Felliani only bringing 1 cm in that doesn't seem smart at all with issues listed seem reckless beyond belief. Maybe someone can convince me that schweinsteiger be great & clever buy but my head keeps telling me isn't good move & should be looking elsewhere for cm players.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea only signed Fabregas so they could give us Hazard

CLEARLY


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2014/06/12/new-contract-for-martinez



> Everton has today confirmed it has signed a new five-year contract with manager Roberto Martinez.
> 
> Under the new deal Martinez, who joined from Wigan Athletic just over a year ago, will remain at the Club until at least the end of the 2018/19 season.
> 
> In his first season at Goodison Park, Martinez received widespread praise for introducing a new style of play at the Club, overseeing 21 league wins which resulted in the recording of Everton’s highest Premier League points tally. It ensured a fifth-place finish in the table and taking the Blues back into European competition for the first time since 2009/10.





> Speaking on the new deal Martinez said: “I am delighted to have been given the opportunity to make a further commitment to Everton. I loved my first season at the Club. I could not be more proud of the way Everton performed throughout the entire season and the memories we were able to make together.
> 
> “I am really excited about next season. I knew from the moment I arrived at Everton that this was a special place and I’d like to thank everyone associated with the Club, the board, all the staff, the players and our brilliant supporters for believing in me and giving me the opportunity to build on the traditions and success of this great Club.”
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Absolutely delighted right now. Fantastic news to start the summer off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal will be fine without Cesc. I'm not really bothered by it. Cesc will come in, perform like some magic, and do work because he's immensely talented. 

Doesn't change that Arsenal have Ramsey/Wilshere/Ozil/Cazorla/Rosicky and then a kid like Zelalem waiting. 

We're fine. If we can bring in a top defensive mid like Khedira, I'd take our midfield over Chelsea's (at the top 3).

Ramsey/Khedira/Ozil > Ramires/Matic/Cesc

:westbrook2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And we'll still dick you 6-0 8*D

https://grabyo.com/g/v/9eUyPCoaazG


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal will be fine without Cesc. I'm not really bothered by it. Cesc will come in, perform like some magic, and do work because he's immensely talented.
> 
> Doesn't change that Arsenal have Ramsey/Wilshere/Ozil/Cazorla/Rosicky and then a kid like Zelalem waiting.
> 
> ...


ramires?

now thats just being blind

if youre gonna include ozil, whos an attacking mid, you sure as hell better include either hazard, or oscar

especially since ramires wont actually play and might be sold


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Piers Morgan crying about it on twitter again apparently. I had kinda hoped Cesc would join United and then he and RVP could take Arsenal apart just to see the meltdown. Oh well.

I also see a lot of GEEKS posting this all over twitter/facebook 



> "If I ever wear a Chelsea shirt, you have permission to kill me'


Apparently something Cesc said in 2010. Gwan Arsenal fans.

#ChequesFabregas

:banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> ramires?
> 
> now thats just being blind
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the base 4-3-3 formation.

In Arsenal's 4-3-3, Ozil plays in front of two midfielders, and behind the striker. I assume that's where Cesc will be deployed....

----------- Costa -------------

Hazard ------------------ Oscar

------------ Cesc -------------

----- Ramires - Matic ---------


Is that not how Chelsea plan to lineup? 

If Cesc drops back to holding mid, than I'll concede that Chelsea's top 3 will be better.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

if we're gonna play a 4-3-3, it still wont involve ramires much. probably only as a utility player

it will most likely be a matic-oscar-fabregas 3 man midfield


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think when we go 4-3-3 it will include Ramires, tbh.

Cesc Matic
Willian Oscar Hazard
Costa

Matic
Ramires Cesc
Willian Costa Hazard​
People speak about Oscar playing in central midfield, but we've never seen any evidence of this happening in his whole Chelsea career except for one game vs Leeds in the Capital One Cup (because of suspensions) and when we are chasing games and what a shitload of attack minded players on the pitch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I guess an Oscar/Cesc/Matic midfielder is better.

But....

Aaron Ramsey is still the most talented central midfielder in either squad. This is indisputable. :rvp


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> “I saw that Thauvin was bought for €16m… and I think that Cabella is a little bit better than him. So I will say €16m. And if nobody gives that to us then he will stay. He has another two years on his contract and we are not under pressure. The players should not always win. When a player decides he wants to leave he becomes a nuisance trying to make it happen. I hope he leaves but if it is not on our terms, he will not be leaving. That is a guarantee.”
> 
> “"Yes, the "great" English club Newcastle has made us an offer of 8million from three weeks ago, which I refused," he told Le Sport 10. "I do not think that Newcastle is the place for him and I also think that they take us for idiots these guys. They sold Cabaye to PSG for however many millions, they do not have to take us for morons.”
> 
> ...


Montpellier chairman Louis Nicollin :berried


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The official Barca website's article on Fabregas leaving before they changed it.



> But despite glowing starts to each campaign, Cesc’s contributions to the cause gradually decreased as each season drew to a close. From being someone who joined in with the attack, supplying and scoring goals, the magic tended to fade later on in each season. He only scored one, six and one goals in the last 24 games of each season. For some reason, he was never as good in the second half of a season as in the first. The midfielder is leaving FC Barcelona after scoring 42 goals in 151 matches. There has been a downward trend in his stats every season at the club



Guess all that Barca DNA doesn't save you from getting reamed when you leave


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Weird to see tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I think when we go 4-3-3 it will include Ramires, tbh.
> 
> Cesc Matic
> Willian Oscar Hazard
> ...


we havent seen it yet.... officially

but considering how much oscar likes to roam and how deep he drops all the time, its pretty much already happening 

just, you know, not officially. i wouldnt really classify chelsea oscar as much of a #10 as his brazilian counterpart or mata before he was sold


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's not really though. He roams because that's what the number 10 position allows - freedom to get around the pitch and create. Even Mata would drop back into our own half to collect the ball if he wanted to start an attack from deeper at times. If Oscar plays central midfield, that roaming won't be allowed. His position will be a lot more stricter and we don't even know if he has the positional sense to play it. There has to be a reason why he's not playing it given the amount of crap we've had to watch from central midfield these past seasons.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The official Barca website's article on Fabregas leaving before they changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barca dropping them pipe bombs unk


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barca must have really pushed hard for Cesc to bugger off considering how quick it came about and that he didn't wait for anyone else to become remotely interested. It'll probably be a good signing for Chelsea, but it's a bit sad to see how no one was interested in Fabregas at all apart from them.

I still find United/Schweinsteiger incredibly funny.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Weird to see tbh.


Beautiful. Just beautiful. 

Very, very happy with this transfer. 

What a disaster he has been for us. Glad we will never have to deal with Cesc Fabregas again. Back where he belongs (and should have stayed the first time around), in Barca history.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why is he holding a Chelsea top if he's also wearing one? Is he going to put the second one on over the top of the one he's already wearing? Does he know he's wearing it or has he been drugged? Are we really sure this isn't all a dream?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not sure if I buy others weren't interested. Cesc came out and said that Arsenal didn't want him and then said he considered all the other options. There's no need for him to lie and make up they were other options when he says Arsenal basically rejected him. It's just a case of us offering him the money he wants and to come back to London.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I feel like United surely would have offered to pay whatever if they were interested. They chased Cesc all last summer. Maybe he became attainable and thus not worth Woodward's time. I bet that's what a night at a club is like with Woodward. He gets shot down by all those much better than him (aka 3/10s).

Interest would have leaked out from somewhere if anyone else was though. Maybe the cash Cesc demands led to the lack of interest from anyone else.

Amusing sidenote: There's an overlap of those Arsenal fans who bemoan Wenger not bringing Fabregas back, but would also whine that they didn't buy a top level striker even Fabregas did sign with them. Because apparently Wenger is sitting on a bottomless pit of cash.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No offence to United, but if they are interested, why would he choose them over Chelsea? They're a team who came no where near challenging last season, they are in the middle of a rebuild and they have no CL football. Them or Chelsea is an easy choice.

I'd say he would choose us over City because no matter what, Yaya Toure is the man in City's midfield and he won't be moved. Cesc just went through three years of not being the man, nor even the second man in midfield. The midfield is his to takeover and run at Chelsea. A big change from his last 3 years.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think City bothered going for him, potentially because their FFP restrictions this year dictate they want to spend the money elsewhere and have already allocated it. I also think he would have chosen either Manchester club over Chelsea if presented the choice because of his problems with Chelsea and Mourinho in the past. It simply looks a case where he's ended up at his only possible destination. Both Fabregas' past and any press surrounding it points the same way.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he had other options, it doesn't mean they made offers for him.

united and ourselves were definitely interested, but each time it was said we made an offer for him, 'sources' from both clubs quickly came out and denied it.

with how promptly the transfer was done, especially with a world cup happening, it looks like chelsea was his only option that made a solid bid.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

had :moyes1 still been in charge I assume we would've been after Cesc but van Gaal didn't seem to want him, so really seems like Chelsea was his only option.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cesc didn't have many options. I think Monaco tabled a bid but he wasn't interested. Basically, Barca rejected him, we didn't want him, and Chelsea seemed the only team in for him. It was easy for him. Back to London. Chelsea. Mourinho. Big club. Big pay. Easy.

With Costa and Cesc, Chelsea are the automatic favorites now. I don't know how this will affect us. If Wenger goes ahead and buys Khedira + a top ST, we'd go along fine, but you can never be sure with Wenger. That battle for 4th is looking more likely than the remote "fake" challenge for the title.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That woman that Cesc is married to has children in London in addition and conveyed Cesc to move to London in addition of Cesc's love for London

Manchester was never an option for him even with the offers. Arsenal dun goof'd. Lolll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Magaye Gueye has been released. 










If he stayed on this year he would have earned £900k, he accepted £100k to be released a year early. 

Great job, Moyes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/20140613/sagna-set-to-join-manchester-city



> Sagna set to join Manchester City
> 
> Bacary Sagna has agreed to join Manchester City after his contract expires with Arsenal on June 30.
> Sagna, 31, signed for Arsenal from Auxerre in the summer of 2007 and went on to make a total of 284 appearances for the club.
> ...


we shit haircut now


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/20140613/sagna-set-to-join-manchester-city
> 
> 
> 
> we shit haircut now


Shame for Micah but nevermind.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Shame for Micah but nevermind.


He'll probably go to Arsenal now.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> He'll probably go to Arsenal now.


No, it only works the other way around.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumour is 'Y2B' Nicklas Bendtner and Anthony Pilkington have been finalising deals with Villa. Keep up everyone else. :heskeymania


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



steamed hams said:


> Rumour is 'Y2B' Nicklas Bendtner and Anthony Pilkington have been finalising deals with Villa. Keep up everyone else. :heskeymania


villa contenders for worst transfer window ever


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> villa contenders for worst transfer window ever


Don't think much can beat Fellaini for £24m


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> @DiMarzio #Shaqiri (@FCBayern) is a @LFC target. Clubs are talking to find a deal.


Please. Him and Lallana :yum:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Are City moving Zabaleta to LB or something?

I can't see the logic of giving £150,000 a week for a rotational option.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

that's probably because we're not giving him 150k a week.

he wouldn't be earning more than 100k a week including bonuses. we don't do ridiculous contracts anymore, especially for a 31 year old.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Every single source has it as at least £120,000, with Arsenal offering £90,000.

It's absurd money if he's not a first team regular regardless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we have a low basic wage/high bonus system. this has been in effect for a couple of years now. there is no way that we're paying a 31 year old rotation option over 100k a week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tbf, if there's so many reports of him earning £120k there's usually something in it. The fact that you don't have to pay a transfer fee would mean you can give him more in wages than you may have had you had to include a transfer fee as well. Especially as Sagna is a great right back that other clubs would have loved to have.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 8m
> We are hearing Manchester United have made a move for Thomas Vermaelen


erm...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wonderful. Former Arsenal captain at Chelsea. Another former Arsenal captain at United, and present--soon to be former--at United again. Impressive.

Also, perhaps the most consistent player of the Emirates era - DA BAC - at City, with the two best players we've had in the same time frame - van The Man and Fantastic Fabregas - playing for United and Chelsea. How amazing!

Just wonderful. All of this happens and we're busy trying to add more #Money by selling Vela's buy-back clause to Sociedad and counting the apparent 5.5m we got from Cesc's transfer to Chelsea.

Hey Gazidis, what happened to buying "any player in the world not named Messi, Ronaldo, Bale, and Neymar?"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alan Irvine the Everton academy director has been appointed the WBA manager on a 12 month rolling contract.

He's been doing really well in his role so it's a shame to see him go but happy that he's going to get a big job in the Premier League. 












MrEvans said:


> Don't think much can beat Fellaini for *£27m*


:brodgers


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> erm...


Might be worth mentioning that buying Vermaelen along with another cb in summer that LvG might fancy having older exp cb as back up & having another top cb brought in. Then we will have 5 CBS in side which might just might mean LvG going play a 3-5-2/5-3-2 set up with us from next season with us using wingbacks. But I'm not biggest fan of Vermaelen Ill be honest but if his willing be a back up & we also buy a top young cb this summer along with Thomas then its a decent buy IMO. 

But I'll reserve my judgment to see if there is anything true in this story as sky sports turned into more of a liability as of late. I Remember last month had that James McCarthy story where we were meant to be considering buying him then found out was nothing in it they pulled the link to story from website less then an hour later & tried covering up the story by never mentioning anything about it ever again & most big stories come after everybody else already said it from sky sports.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Times are saying Southampton have rejected the bid for shaw, and an agreement is further away than thought. Apparently Southampton are holding out for £30m.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> The Times are saying Southampton have rejected the bid for shaw, and an agreement is further away than thought. Apparently Southampton are holding out for £30m.


Didn't think what times have said was news the 27m bid was rejected ages ago think even on day bid was placed Jim white on SSN was saying saints will reject it then 2 weeks later Jamie Jackson guardian said 27m was rejected then 30m bid being prepared not sure how you prepare a 30m bid or what even happened to that new 30m bid but whatever. 

27m to 30m is 3M I'm kinda struggling see why deal is further away then suggested by all accounts hold up has been due to saints wanting sort out managers situation first then look at out going players after World Cup is over for England. 

But article mentions one line that says Woodward is confident of pulling off several majors deals. Says were Keen to sign Schweinsteiger and Hummels but it will be hard to get them over the line. LvG raised questions about our transfer activity & strategy about getting signings before he joined during contract talks then said article mentions failed deals at cesc, bale, ronny & joint bid for baines & Felliani all last summer & then has whole paragraph to us falling offload likes of ando & chicha & other deadwood so far while other clubs wrapping up deals already. 

Piece written by Jonathan Northcroft who best buds with Moyes btw so I'm sure doesn't bother him bringing fear mongering into our summer now Moyes is gone but yet fails mention Moyes passing up signings of thiago strootman & Garay last summer all which set up for him by SAF. Regardless of what people think of Woodward he didn't go for said as Moyes didnt want them so just following orders even though most work done for him on all 3 players. Article also doesn't mention that shaw wants join us but that's been reported by several places & fact parents want him move to us & already house hunting in Manchester (andy mitten info) again classic fear mongering. Mentions one line about Woodward in positive note but doesn't go into any detail about players actually "meant" be close getting then rest of the article makes him look like a clown cos hasn't signed anyone before the start of World Cup. Yes changing our targets & manger late on must had nothing to do with that & shaw hold up must be at our end I didn't notice saints new manager & fact they had sold likes of shaw, Chambers, Lovren & lallana yet. Can't be due to this World Cup thing going on. 

I've Said it before say it again how does it benefit us by dragging shaw deal out? Honestly it doesn't, if given chance we had signed Shaw ages ago before World Cup actually. Talks prob continue over World Cup & after it & truthful if adding 3m on deal is hold up frankly that's nothing in today's market & imagine offer 30m once England go out. No one knows if have even offered 30m already really. Takes several sides & people to conclude a deal & saints actually have other important things on mind like getting new manager in first & foremost. 

Its middle of June & press haven't got a clue about who were signings almost all them made look like idiots for putting out pieces about players gonna sign but then find out not after those targets so imagine there not impressed about being made look like total idiots. A World Cup holds up several deals for everyone but wouldn't know that as it apparently only holds up us & Woodward, sigh. I thought last year Woodward & Moyes were shambles in market which left everybody unimpressed but I said last year that Ed will continue in his role till least 2014 summer & need step up as can't afford another bad summer so I'm going do smart thing wait till window actually over before making judgment on Woodward position.

But I can't believe Woodward be some dumb fudge up this summer after last years mess of a summer? People need be patient isn't going be lot deals done by anyone while group stages of World Cup is ongoing wait till teams start going out then see activity picking up not just with us but with most teams. No one knows what going on behind the scenes at club or deals could be working on just have be patient & what to see what deals have been done once the window is closed.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I saw a rumour of Man Utd going for Blind earlier today. Not sure how true that is.

:jose has confirmed that Courtois is coming back to Stamford Bridge next season :cheer



> One player definitely headed to Stamford Bridge from
> Atletico is goalkeeper Thibaut Courtois - who has
> spent the last three seasons on loan at the Vicente
> Calderon.
> ...


- Goal.com


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™;35454826 said:


> I saw a rumour of Man Utd going for Blind earlier today. Not sure how true that is.
> 
> :jose has confirmed that Courtois is coming back to Stamford Bridge next season :cheer
> 
> ...


Blind deal make sense since can fill in at couple different positions but natural position is actually at CDM. His ability get around pitch with energy, passing & vision is reason why Frank de Boer thought that area be his natural position for Ajax but the squad LvG has at holland & way he play with his versatility means Blind having play left wingback/left back. Was Impressed with him v Spain though my MotM along with Robben his good alternative if saints aren't willing to sell shaw at any price this summer. But I think they are just question of if were willing to offer 30m they want for him or not.

Huge fan of Courtois. Wondered who Atletico Madrid get to replace DdG 3 years ago but did fantastic job getting Courtois for 3 seasons on loan he still rough around edges in decision making but one most complete gk around such a young age i see him starting as no1 gk for Chelsea next season I rate him higher then Cech. Jose must feel same otherwise not recall must feel ready to at very least seriously challenge cech for no1 spot in goal from next season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Blind to United was the most obvious link ever after the last game.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Times says we're close to signing Costel the giant keeper for free. Didn't expect him to go someplace where he isn't guaranteed to start but then again Vito forced his way through last year and only has a year left on his deal (although he's told the locals him extending at this point is a formality). Still, tidy keeper and happy with that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently Xavi is going to leave to Qatar. :jose


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barca to sign Higuain


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah that's never going to happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> apparently Xavi is going to leave to Qatar. :jose


man, barca really taking that qatar foundation stuff seriously


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we're really going to give Vermaelan 100k a week then I give up.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> *Why Roy Keane will be Paul Lambert's best Aston Villa signing this summer*


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/roy-keane-paul-lamberts-best-3673780

PL's new number 2.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



steamed hams said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/roy-keane-paul-lamberts-best-3673780
> 
> PL's new number 2.


well when the other ones are senderos and joke hole...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sounds like somebody's jealous.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Purple AKi signing on a 3 year deal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:banderas


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

RAKITIC THE GOAT. 

OMG I can BARELY BREATHE. 

I R EXCITE


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Purple AKi signing on a 3 year deal.


Don't want to know what the camera man had to do for Aki to pose for him :argh:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> Times says we're close to signing Costel the giant keeper for free. Didn't expect him to go someplace where he isn't guaranteed to start but then again Vito forced his way through last year and only has a year left on his deal (although he's told the locals him extending at this point is a formality). Still, tidy keeper and happy with that.


I'm not sure Pantilimon would sign a 4 year contract to be back up again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

best of luck to pants, by all reports a top class guy who performed gallantly for us when required. thought he would get a starting spot at a bigger club in all honesty but at least he's playing fitba at a high level next season


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> I'm not sure Pantilimon would sign a 4 year contract to be back up again.


I also thought this but didn't want to say anything to jinx it :side: local journos don't think he's here to be a backup, but they don't think we'll sell Vito. I don't mind Pants earning the no 1 spot like Vito did but considering he was boss last year it'd be incredible harsh for him to be dropped for no raisin. Unless he's decided he doesn't want to renew with us and its a case of cashing in while we can before he goes for nothing. Which I don't get but eh. Our record with keepers is very good but I keep getting attached to them only for them to go :jose


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd hate to be dropped for having no raisins too.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

hopefully whoever we have in goal will lead to the big sunderland winning again


edit



> Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@DiMarzio 51s
> 
> And @Everton is close to @Caulker4 of @CardiffCityFC


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@DiMarzio 5m
> Confirmed that Filipe luis will join @chelseafc, that is going to pay the exit clause (€25M)


at least Chelsea wont be in for Shaw then


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea gonna goat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We Croatian now


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Luis will be a great signing for us. Was solid in all games I've seen of him last season. What I'm worried about though is his age. Will be 29 before the start of the signing.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea doing good business in the first week of the WC and Arsenal have not even brought in a backup GK yet. 

Wenger #specialistinnotbuyingplayers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Chelsea doing good business in the first week of the WC and Arsenal have not even brought in a backup GK yet.
> 
> Wenger #specialistinnotbuyingplayers


don't worry, the mirror are saying wenger wants Cleverley as part of a swap deal for Vermaelen :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> don't worry, the mirror are saying wenger wants Cleverley as part of a swap deal for Vermaelen :lmao


Ah, the yearly "Wenger is shit and senile in the transfer market" news at the start of the Summer window. Just now have to wait for the "literally god status for having a decent player fall into his lap" buzz at the end of the window.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I cannot believe that a top tier club actually wants Vermaelen.

Anyway. Super Mario to Arsenal or not?!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

watching wenger try to control mario may very well be the highlight of next season for me

hope the move happens


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> I cannot believe that a top tier club actually wants Vermaelen.!


no, it's manchester united that want him


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

zing


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lescott to Hull almost over the line according to Sky Sports. Two year deal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Bruce can motivate Lescott and get him back to his standards from 2011/2012 then that will be a good signing. However, I'd always worry about bringing in that type of player who has already achieved as much as he possibly can in the game. I'm not sure what motivation Lescott can have other than money seeing as he's almost 32 and unlikely to play in an international tournament again. Put it this way: if Huddlestone couldn't gain a recall based on his great form at a small club then Joleon is unlikely to. Bruce needs to be careful by not bringing in too many of those types because it could easily upset the spirit and balance of the squad, especially when there's likely to be a huge disparity in wages between Lescott and last seasons heroes.

Hull are still chasing after Snodgrass, with their offer reported to be around the £4 million mark. He only has one year left on his contract so I wouldn't be surprised if we cash in on him, seeing as I doubt that he sees himself as a champs player under a rookie manager. He would be a good signing for Hull because of his work rate and set piece qualities, but he's chronically slow and I can't see how he would fit into Bruce's system, unless he's not planning on using 3-5-2 next season. I'd be disappointed to lose any good players, but with him out of the team it means that we could play a more direct and pacey game with Redmond and Bennett on the wings, both who will be more than good enough for the champs.


----------



## GodzillaGTR (May 20, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hope Arsenal get either Balotelli, Falcao or Benzema. Not sure who I would prefer out them. For Right Back either Aurier or Coleman. I'm still baffiled as to why we didn't sell Cazorla for 20mill to Atletico and bought Fabregas for 20 mill.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Aurier then? If Everton end up having to sell Coleman, it won't be to Arsenal.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Marzio reckons Vito's asked to leave.

me atm:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GodzillaGTR said:


> Hope Arsenal get either Balotelli, Falcao or Benzema. Not sure who I would prefer out them. For Right Back either Aurier or Coleman. I'm still baffiled as to why we didn't sell Cazorla for 20mill to Atletico and bought Fabregas for 20 mill.


No way in hell we get Falcao or Benzema. Falcao is too expensive and Benzema just won the CL.

Mandzukic and Balo are more likely IMO. I feel like we will only buy Remy and rotate with Giroud tho.

Agree with Cazorla for Fabregas statement.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> no, it's manchester united that want him


#bantzKing


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We didn't sell Cazorla to get Cesc because Cesc is a CAM/CM, while Cazorla is a CAM/LW'er. Different players. Wenger is not stupid to play Cesc as a false #9 either.

I'd have loved Cesc here and if we don't bring a striker and a CDM, I'll be mad - which isn't far away from what could happen - but if Gazidis is speaking the truth about being "deep in conversation," whatever that's supposed to mean, I'd be happier with a ST and a CDM.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I like Cazorla on teh left. *shrugs*

We really didn't need Cesc. Really.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vermaelen rumors are sweet. Get an adequate CB and focus on building a spectacular midfield.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GodzillaGTR said:


> Hope Arsenal get either Balotelli, Falcao or Benzema. Not sure who I would prefer out them. For Right Back either Aurier or Coleman. I'm still baffiled as to why we didn't sell Cazorla for 20mill to Atletico and bought Fabregas for 20 mill.


Arsenal and Falcao in the same sentence :ti


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well Falcao clearly isn't arsed about success. He'd probably join Grimsby if they paid him enough.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> BBC Red Wednesday ‏@BBCRedWednesday 9m
> Dutch football journalist Marcel Van Der Kraan tells @bbcradiomanc that Alex Buttner will sign for Dynamo Moscow in the next 24 hours #MUFC


must mean Woodward is confident of getting the Shaw deal done....hopefully


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> must mean Woodward is confident of getting the Shaw deal done....hopefully


Nah,, Blind for 10mil.. Woodward to keep all the cash in a big pile Scrooge McDuck/Wenger style.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Sons Of Liberty said:


>


Only 59 days to go :lenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gaitan + cash for BEBE I'm guessing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gaitan can't even get in a team with Maxi starting.

GTFO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BILD saying we've opened preliminary talks with Shaqiri apparently. €20m

:deandre


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wut's wrong chain gang donnacha? don't like the deal?

bild is pretty lel tho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










west ham obviously taking tips from young jack's fifa 12 ultimate team

cheikhou kouyate - 7 mil.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> wut's wrong chain gang donnacha? don't like the deal?
> 
> bild is pretty lel tho.


Lallana plz


----------



## stephsthemilf (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

gaitan was good in 2011/12 now hes garbage at benfica.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/calc...have-enormous-respect-for-atleticos-fan-base/

Bye bye, Cech :jose


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Lallana plz


Shaqiri > Lallana.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Elko Born ‏@Elko_B 2h
Buttner: 'Van Gaal never gave me a chance in the Dutch team, even though I was MOTM for MUFC 14 times. I'm leaving at just the right moment'

Really not sure how you can replace that many MOTM performances.

BBC also now saying West Brom will sign Lescott.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I need to watch those 14 games. Think I missed them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently he's counting reserves games. I'd still have doubts about the figures if it was with the under nines though.


----------



## stephsthemilf (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cech should stay another year at Chelsea but not play every match. Should be like a transitional time.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nasri signs a new deal, keeping him at City till 2019.

Getting contracts sorted. Excellent work by City!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Xavi apparently leaving or has been told he could leave Barca :jose

Going to some Arab club for the :vince$


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Xavi apparently leaving or has been told he could leave Barca :jose
> 
> Going to some Arab club for the :vince$


He should join New York City :bow


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd take aging Xavi for a year.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Young :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ouch.

**** Marin tweets that Arsenal really want Reus.

Di Marzio says Arsenal in for Gustavo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, everybody really wants Reus.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

None of you can have Reus.


























I need it for my curry tonight.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Shaqiri > Lallana.


Why not both? 

Not like we're skint or anything


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

would there be room for both though?

midfield and upwards seems to be set. i can definitely see liverpool getting one to help fill in the blanks, probably lallana because hes more versatile, but im pretty sure the entire reason shaqiri is leaving bayern is for regular gametime


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd imagine that Lallana would slot in at Coutinho's/Allen's position (when Hendo is out) while Shaqiri could takeover for Raheem (or the other wide player) in certain instances. 

Although on current form Raheem is very close to the first name on the team sheet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

thats what im saying

a year ago, youd be right to buy shaqiri. but with the way sterling's developed, it seems rather pointless

same goes for lallana, would coutinho be sacrificed for him?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool don't need both. They need one for depth. Suarez and Sturridge are their starters for sure. If one goes down they place in their new guy Lambert. That means there is one spot for Sterling, Coutinho or Lallana/Shaqiri. Then there's Aspas, Alberto and possibly Suso knocking around.

What Liverpool need to do is sign the one of them and then seriously look to bring in a right back, a left back, a centre back and a defensive midfielder. They're not going to be able to wing it with Coutinho part of the midfield 3 again if they want to progress and push on from last season's good work. Much like England, they need a proper defensive midfielder to play alongside Gerrard and Henderson. Teams were getting to their defence too easily last season, with more games on the horizon this season and teams possibly finding out how to combat them a lot better, Liverpool are going to need proper protection for their defence, because they're going to be in a lot more tighter games, where they're going to have to keep cleansheets to win.

The reasons for the defence recruitments are self explanatory.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is it an English thing to call players by their first name? Thought it was just Arsenal fans with 'Jack', 'Santi', 'Olivier' ect. but I see Liverpool fans go with 'Raheem'. Weirdos.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Some supporters call their players by their first name, I suppose. I guess when you make a bond with the player you feel comfortable doing it. Or sometimes players are better known by that name (Cesc; although technically his first name is Francesc, but you get my point).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Liverpool don't need both. They need one for depth. Suarez and Sturridge are their starters for sure. If one goes down they place in their new guy Lambert. That means there is one spot for Sterling, Coutinho or Lallana/Shaqiri. Then there's Aspas, Alberto and possibly Suso knocking around.
> 
> What Liverpool need to do is sign the one of them and then seriously look to bring in a right back, a left back, a centre back and a defensive midfielder. They're not going to be able to wing it with Coutinho part of the midfield 3 again if they want to progress and push on from last season's good work. Much like England, they need a proper defensive midfielder to play alongside Gerrard and Henderson. Teams were getting to their defence too easily last season, with more games on the horizon this season and teams possibly finding out how to combat them a lot better, Liverpool are going to need proper protection for their defence, because they're going to be in a lot more tighter games, where they're going to have to keep cleansheets to win.
> 
> The reasons for the defence recruitments are self explanatory.


Depends on the formation Rodgers is using. if we go 4-3-3 then Coutinho is the one playing with Gerrard and Hendo in the middle, Sterling, Sturridge, Suarez being the front 3. That leaves no wingers on the bench, and Lucas/Allen as subs for the middle. Are you seriously counting Aspas as any sort of reasonable depth? 

As far as the backline goes, we don't need a RB. Flanagan and Johnson are adequate there, LB we need someone (Moreno pls), and CB we need 1 more quality CB. Agger, Sakho should be the starters with Skrtel on the bench and Kolo going back to being a used car salesman. We'll also have Coates, Wisdom, Kelly, Robinson floating around who we'll either sell or use for backup. 



Waffelz said:


> Is it an English thing to call players by their first name? Thought it was just Arsenal fans with 'Jack', 'Santi', 'Olivier' ect. but I see Liverpool fans go with 'Raheem'. Weirdos.


RAHEEM is much more fun to yell out than Sterling :draper2 As for others, just depends on the name really. Like how Gerrard will get called Stevie G, Johnson is GlenJo, Henderson gets shortened to Hendo etc etc. 



reDREDD said:


> thats what im saying
> 
> a year ago, youd be right to buy shaqiri. but with the way sterling's developed, it seems rather pointless
> 
> same goes for lallana, would coutinho be sacrificed for him?


Always need quality depth though. Look at our bench compared with City or Chelsea. Were you not one of the blokes like a month ago saying that we'd struggle in the CL b/c we have no depth? :kobe


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

possibly. i say a lot of things. but the depth is more to do with the CM position and striker more than anything. like if sturridge or suarez would go down. rickie lambert makes sure you dont have to resort to aspas again

lallana can help anywhere and i think he should be signed, but the bigger question is why shaqiri would leave the bench of one team to the bench of another. granted he would get more games but still. id imagine hes looking for a stable starting position



Joel said:


> Some supporters call their players by their first name, I suppose. I guess when you make a bond with the player you feel comfortable doing it. Or sometimes players are better known by that name (Cesc; although technically his first name is Francesc, but you get my point).



i think it depends on the player and person

sometimes i call azpi DAVE


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Liverpool don't need both. They need one for depth. Suarez and Sturridge are their starters for sure. If one goes down they place in their new guy Lambert. That means there is one spot for Sterling, Coutinho or Lallana/Shaqiri. Then there's Aspas, Alberto and possibly Suso knocking around.
> 
> What Liverpool need to do is sign the one of them and then seriously look to bring in a right back, a left back, a centre back and a defensive midfielder. They're not going to be able to wing it with Coutinho part of the midfield 3 again if they want to progress and push on from last season's good work. Much like England, they need a proper defensive midfielder to play alongside Gerrard and Henderson. Teams were getting to their defence too easily last season, with more games on the horizon this season and teams possibly finding out how to combat them a lot better, Liverpool are going to need proper protection for their defence, because they're going to be in a lot more tighter games, where they're going to have to keep cleansheets to win.
> 
> The reasons for the defence recruitments are self explanatory.


(Y)

We're going to be playing an extra 8 or so games this season and the depth is in need of addition. And we shall see if Rodgers is going to tinker with the formation as it wastes one of Coutinho or Sterling on the wing compared to their more influential middle positions. That's why I won't be too opposed to Shaqiri seeing as his best position is on the wing and all.

And yes, a (almost) total defensive overhaul is needed if we are to reach the same heights we did last year. It looks like we've already made some headway with Moreno in at left back (It's still on right?) so we can switch Flanagan back to his more natural position of RB and perhaps look towards an experienced RB to fill in for Johnson cause he looked past it this year. In the middle I think we'll be fine with Sakho (more accustomed to the league) and Skrtel for the time being but the interest in Lovren shows we're looking to upgrade.



Waffelz said:


> Is it an English thing to call players by their first name? Thought it was just Arsenal fans with 'Jack', 'Santi', 'Olivier' ect. but I see Liverpool fans go with 'Raheem'. Weirdos.


For your sake I'm glad I didn't call him Radio Raheem. You might have had an epileptic fit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal to bid £27m and offer Super Mario 180k per week wages.

bama4


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal to bid for no one and offer nothing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Liverpool don't need Shaqiri and quite frankly I wouldn't want him if I was a Liverpool fan (*shudders*) when they could get Lallana. No need for both at the price they're going for either. Plus they have SUSO who I rate a lot higher than Shaqiri who will just be another Nani type player in the Premier League. They could probably do with another player for depth but signing Shaqiri for 2nd/3rd choice depth is silly. Plus Lallana has that versatility and league experience. They need a reserve striker more than 3 Coutinho's more imo. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WF fitba fans: Liverpool need to sign players. They have no depth. What will they do next season when they have Europe as well
Liverpool sign a couple of players, look at a few more
WF fitba fans: why are they signing players?

sums up everything nicely imo :duck


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*£20m for 3rd choice is a bit much when you have SUSO no?*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pretty sure Suso is off. He's DEMANDING game time to sign a new contract, and there were questions of his attitude while on loan this season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm on board with the buy Lallana/keep Suso plan

Also the buy Alexis Sanchez plan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Suso is a bit crap though. 

I say a bit, he is majorly mega-tosh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Suso is quality. Certainly will be better than Shaqiri anyway.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

...and Barkley

Fite me marty


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think I'm being trolled here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Depends on the formation Rodgers is using. if we go 4-3-3 then Coutinho is the one playing with Gerrard and Hendo in the middle, Sterling, Sturridge, Suarez being the front 3. That leaves no wingers on the bench, and Lucas/Allen as subs for the middle. Are you seriously counting Aspas as any sort of reasonable depth?
> 
> As far as the backline goes, we don't need a RB. Flanagan and Johnson are adequate there, LB we need someone (Moreno pls), and CB we need 1 more quality CB. Agger, Sakho should be the starters with Skrtel on the bench and Kolo going back to being a used car salesman. We'll also have Coates, Wisdom, Kelly, Robinson floating around who we'll either sell or use for backup.


My point in the post is that if you are going 4-3-3, I don't think you should be using Coutinho as part of the midfield trio. I think you need a proper defensive midfielder to give balance to the midfield and to prevent teams from passing through you so easily again.

And with Coutinho not part of the midfield 3, he becomes another option un the forward 3. Coutinho, Lallana/Shaqiri, plus a young player like Suso or Alberto (forget Aspas then) is more than enough to replace Sterling if he gets injured, or even just to rotate with. 

Yeah, my bad, you don't need a right back. I forgot about Flanagan who showed a lot of promise last season and should be given a proper chance. But I still think you should look for a new centre back to be the #1 partnership with Sakho. I guess you can't afford it, but Mangala would be really good next to him for obvious reasons (both French which will help with communication and both young with a lot of potential). But if not him, there's better centre backs out there than Skrtel, 2014 Agger and Kolo. Obviously we all know you need a left back.

Liverpool really aren't far away from moving to the next level. They just need to steady the defensive side of the team. There's no point continuing to stack the attack when that's not the reason why you fell just short last season. Lambert already in, one of Lallana or Shaqiri and your attack is fine with plenty of depth.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah but shaqiri is fast doe

also liverpool nor not, he should really try to transfer this season. i remember he was being tipped as a great future player, went to bayern, then vanished


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Well Falcao clearly isn't arsed about success. He'd probably join Grimsby if they paid him enough.


Yes, right, but Arsenal are far away from a club that would fork out a huge sum to get Falcao, 28, and then make him one of the highest paid players around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

In Falcao's defence, he didn't actually have much say where he went. He was basically a slave.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Suso is quality. Certainly will be better than Shaqiri anyway.*


I'm going to hold you to this. I'd be ecstatic if Suso becomes a better player than Shaqiri :yum:

I'm a fan of Suso but it doesn't look good for him at the moment here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THRE*



Joel said:


> In Falcao's defence, he didn't actually have much say where he went. He was basically a slave.


A slave being give hundreds of euros a week. 

As for us I have to ask, would you Pool guys still want Lallana over Shaqiri even if Lallana does indeed cost £25m+?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THRE*



CGS said:


> As for us I have to ask, would you Pool guys still want Lallana over Shaqiri even if Lallana does indeed cost £25m+?


I wouldn't because I don't think he's worth over 25m (22-23 at most imo) and I think Shaqiri will be available for less. Still, I think we should be looking at LB and a solid backup DMF before we go after one of those two.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Suso is quality. Certainly will be better than Shaqiri anyway.*


I like Suso but Shaqiri is far better than he is at this point in time. To take a look at a comparision here is Shaqiri, Suso, Lallana and David Silva just b/c i wanted a top class attacking player as a frame of reference. 










Now obviously its hard to compare across leagues and across different levels of teams so here's one comparing Bayern players










He holds his own in comparison. I'd prefer to loan Suso out again tbh.




Joel said:


> My point in the post is that if you are going 4-3-3, I don't think you should be using Coutinho as part of the midfield trio. I think you need a proper defensive midfielder to give balance to the midfield and to prevent teams from passing through you so easily again.
> 
> And with Coutinho not part of the midfield 3, he becomes another option un the forward 3. Coutinho, Lallana/Shaqiri, plus a young player like Suso or Alberto (forget Aspas then) is more than enough to replace Sterling if he gets injured, or even just to rotate with.
> 
> ...


We don't always play a 4-3-3 though. Rodgers changes things up more than most other managers. More players gives him more options. I'm not saying we absolutely need both Lallana and Shaqiri, i'm just saying that if we did sign both then it would be very nice. We obviously have more pressing concerns like our left back spot, and if the argument was 'why spend on more wingers when you need to buy backs" then i'd not argue. Lets look at last season though, when things did get tough and we couldn't break sides down who did we have to come on and change things? Moses. fucking Moses and Aspas were our "impact" players last season. That is nowhere close to being good enough for a side that wants to be challenging for the title. 

If we can sign Shaqiri/Lallana, Moreno and either a CDM or CB then i'd be very very happy with this transfer window.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THRE*



CGS said:


> A slave being give hundreds of euros a week.
> 
> As for us I have to ask, would you Pool guys still want Lallana over Shaqiri even if Lallana does indeed cost £25m+?


Saints want 30 mil for Lallana and as much as i like the bloke he's absolutely not worth that much money.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

that comparison really is redundant when shaqiri in some cases hasnt played close to a quarter of the minutes of lallana.

i mean, he's a good player, and will be a great player, but he also doesn't have the runs on the board.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I kinda hope Shaqiri and Alexis Sanchez end up in the Prem. Even if they end up at rivals. I like to watch the top players in the world play in the Prem, so be it. :side:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Kovacic likely to join Real for 25 M. Great acquisition for them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> In Falcao's defence, he didn't actually have much say where he went. He was basically a slave.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I keep forgetting that Arsenal is getting back Joel Campbell. 

That's like a new signing. :wenger

But for real, that's a legit impact player coming to the squad. I really hope he doesn't have to be loaned out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

i read he might be loaned to milan as part of the mario deal


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I keep forgetting that Arsenal is getting back Joel Campbell.
> 
> That's like a new signing. :wenger
> 
> But for real, that's a legit impact player coming to the squad. I really hope he doesn't have to be loaned out.


I read somewhere that Wenger is willing to give him a chance this season. Although there are reports that Milan want to take him on loan as part of the Balottelli deal. EDIT: LOL, reDREDD. I didn't read your post.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Is the Balo to Arsenal deal really on then? He doesn't strike me as a "Wenger" kind of player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*










rip joleon


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> that comparison really is redundant when shaqiri in some cases hasnt played close to a quarter of the minutes of lallana.
> 
> i mean, he's a good player, and will be a great player, but he also doesn't have the runs on the board.


its scaled to per 90 mins, but the point wasn't to try and extrapolate or anything. Just showing that when he was playing for Bayern he was more than holding his own.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Well I saw Suso have a great game for Liverpool once in the Europa League and I can honestly say it was the best episode of Impy & Chimpy I've ever seen.











Also some news out of Doncaster:






:hesk2 :gabby


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Antonio Valencia signs a new 3 year deal at Manchester United.

*Inserts gun in mouth*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> Antonio Valencia signs a new 3 year deal at Manchester United.
> 
> *Inserts gun in mouth*


at least it increases the chances of Ashley Young being sold....trying to look at the positives :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Great start by Van Gaal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*He's fine as an option off the bench because he works hard defensively but he absolutely can't be starting games against anyone good.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

They probably looked at the scoresheets and saw Valencia on them and acted fast.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Alan Stubbs to be confirmed either today or Monday to become the new Hibs manager. He wants to bring David Unsworth with him too as his assistant


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> rip joleon


*Immediately logs onto Wolves FC message boards for the lolz*

Regardless, it's a good signing for WBA if they can motivate him to play well again. They desperately need premier league class defenders.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Joel said:


> They probably looked at the scoresheets and saw Valencia on them and acted fast.


Is it wrong that I legit think this is a possibility?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


> Is it wrong that I legit think this is a possibility?


£27m for Fellaini.
5 year deal for Nani.
£300k p/w for Rooney. 

All well within the space of a year. 

It's a strong possibility, Femto.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Not happy with Valencia for three more years.

Hopefully he doesn't start much.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

http://weaintgotnohistory.sbnation.com/2014/6/21/5830092/paul-pogba-chelsea-football-manager

we french now


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Fellaini staying
Valencia re-signing

what a great day to not be a MU fan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Joel said:


> They probably looked at the scoresheets and saw Valencia on them and acted fast.


speaking of which, that Enner Valencia kid might be worth a go for certain clubs. Top scorer in the Mexican League.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



FalseKing said:


> Fellaini staying
> Valencia re-signing
> 
> what a great day to not be a MU fan.


I'd like to think that feeling can be extended to entire lifetime myself.

#S1CK8ANT5


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Tony Hibbert has been linked with WBA.

I'll be devastated if the talentless lid leaves. Always wanted him to end his career at Everton.

Wish they'd take fecking Osman instead.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Are there even any good fishing lakes in Sandwell?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Rumors that Higuain is heading to Barca.

EGame?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*Yeah and we're signing half the Bayern midfield, Arsenal are signing Mario and Morata and Zidane is coming out of retirement for Real.

He's not a Barcelona player and Barca only sign Barcelona type players. Plus he'd be terrible in their team.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Tell it like it is, Seabs. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Does anyone see Suarez as a Barca player?

I don't, personally. Everything about Barca seems so precise and methodical. Like a machine. Every player is a cog in it.

IMO Suarez is just too much of a free spirit to play for them, he plays off instinct more than anything, which makes me surprised that he is being strongly linked with them. I would have hoped that they would have learned from the Zlatan debacle not to try to fit players into their team who aren't suited to it.

As for Madrid: Ronaldo, Bale, Di Maria, Benzema. KOFF


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Can't see Messi/Suarez coexisting in a team either. You know what that means right? Messi to Liverpool :floyd2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Razor King said:


> Rumors that Higuain is heading to Barca.
> 
> EGame?


Yeah it ain't happening.

We are being linked with strikers daily now, so I expect us to sign someone. Lucho is apparently very keen on getting a #9. That being said, Higuain is a quality player but he just signed with Napoli and dealing with De Laurentiis is a pain in the ass itself. 

Suarez would be a fantastic addition and I think he would fit in really well. I can see him working really well on the wings, like what Villa and Samu were like for us. We're being linked to him, but I don't expect it to happen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> Yeah it ain't happening.
> 
> We are being linked with strikers daily now, so I expect us to sign someone. Lucho is apparently very keen on getting a #9. That being said, Higuain is a quality player but he just signed with Napoli and dealing with De Laurentiis is a pain in the ass itself.
> 
> Suarez would be a fantastic addition *and I think he would fit in really well.* I can see him working really well on the wings, like what Villa and Samu were like for us. We're being linked to him, but I don't expect it to happen.


why? as DA said, Suarez seems a lot less structured than the style Barca play with.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Rush said:


> why? as DA said, Suarez seems a lot less structured than the style Barca play with.


He's also the most talented striker in the world, so I think he could adapt. 

If he were to come in, he would likely be playing on the wing/roaming role. I'm pretty sure he plays out wide for Uruguay at times and does great at it. I think he can do the same at Barca. 

If he comes in though, it would mean Alexis leaving. Not sure if I like the idea of that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Alexis is going to United Egame. Deal with it.

The Times are saying Suarez is pushing for a move to one of the big Spanish clubs. He wouldn't be any worse of a fit at Barca than Neymar is. It's going to be a huge challenge to get a front 3 like that playing as a unit. With Rakitic and Iniesta to accommodate too you'd have one hell of an attacking team. 

Madrid will probably go for him just because, but Benzema is almost on that level. They have far more pressing issues.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Suarez should stay in Liverpool.

#bestforbusiness


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Even better, he should stay AT Liverpool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

even better, he should get hit by a bus


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Balotelli to Arsenal plzzz.

GOAT

I'll take Benzema if Madrid get Suarez though, I'm happy to settle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

FourthOfficial has said that Lacina Traore will be announced as Everton's first signing of the season.













On loan.






















Obviously.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah and we're signing half the Bayern midfield, Arsenal are signing Mario and Morata and Zidane is coming out of retirement for Real.
> 
> He's not a Barcelona player and Barca only sign Barcelona type players. Plus he'd be terrible in their team.*


Barca signing Higgers is more likely than United signing anybody worthwhile. :hayden2




EGame said:


> Yeah it ain't happening.
> 
> We are being linked with strikers daily now, so I expect us to sign someone. Lucho is apparently very keen on getting a #9. That being said, Higuain is a quality player but he just signed with Napoli and dealing with De Laurentiis is a pain in the ass itself.
> 
> Suarez would be a fantastic addition and I think he would fit in really well. I can see him working really well on the wings, like what Villa and Samu were like for us. We're being linked to him, but I don't expect it to happen.


I don't think Higuain would excel playing in the wings though. There's probably nothing in the rumor, so yeah. I can't believe that Barca didn't try to sign van Persie in 2012, when they could have gotten him for 15m.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> Alexis is going to United Egame. Deal with it.
> 
> The Times are saying Suarez is pushing for a move to one of the big Spanish clubs. He wouldn't be any worse of a fit at Barca than Neymar is. It's going to be a huge challenge to get a front 3 like that playing as a unit. With Rakitic and Iniesta to accommodate too you'd have one hell of an attacking team.
> 
> Madrid will probably go for him just because, but Benzema is almost on that level. They have far more pressing issues.


It's Duncan Castles tbf. Not sure that bellend would get his name right if you asked him.


Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 1h
The Bafetimbi Gomis saga looks to be nearing a conclusion, and Swansea seem like the surprising winners for his signature. Flying in today.

Considering the money he's been demanding, this seems an odd move. Maybe Bony's off.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Liverpool Echo reporting neither Suarez nor his agent have indicated that he wants to move, but there is a release clause in his contract.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Apparently we're in for Kyle Lafferty. Medical imminent. LOL

Adams, please leave now if that's true...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Gustavo Balbi (father-in-law Luis Suarez): "Luis has nothing left to prove in England. It'd be the right time to move to Spain. Barça, Madrid? Doesn't matter which club in Spain. Out of respect for Liverpool, he wouldn't join EPL team." [la sexta]

itshappening.jpg

This also probably means that no centerbacks this year either. 

We dead now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Bale Suarez Ronaldo

or

Messi Suarez Neymar​
:sodone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

OUR KYLE

Biggest tramp in Fermanagh. After his sister.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Or

Suarez Sturridge Sanchez

:homer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Looks shit, son.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> Gustavo Balbi (father-in-law Luis Suarez): "Luis has nothing left to prove in England. It'd be the right time to move to Spain. Barça, Madrid? Doesn't matter which club in Spain. Out of respect for Liverpool, he wouldn't join EPL team." [la sexta]
> 
> itshappening.jpg
> 
> ...


Think we're right on schedule with last years transfer hijinks. It was around this time last year that some "quotes" (turned out to be fake(later ones turned out to be real)) from Suarez came out and it really set things in motion. Just like last year, I doubt that he would be on the move but if the release clause (confirmed to exist) is something ridiculous than we'd be foolish to not at least consider the move.

And if I see any "Barca DNA" shite relating to Suarez I'm going to have a coronary


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Think we're right on schedule with last years transfer hijinks. It was around this time last year that some "quotes" (turned out to be fake(later ones turned out to be real)) from Suarez came out and it really set things in motion. Just like last year, I doubt that he would be on the move but if the release clause (confirmed to exist) is something ridiculous than we'd be foolish to not at least consider the move.
> 
> And if I see any "Barca DNA" shite relating to Suarez I'm going to have a coronary




Suarez to Barca :ti he won't leave Liverpool this summer, maybe next summer if Liverpool don't progress from last season


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Joel said:


> Bale Suarez Ronaldo
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Neither are happening.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Young Rooney Valencia

:moyes2:moyes2:moyes2


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

£34m for Shaw apparently.

Oh dear.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*Yup. Top class LB coming our way. Oh dear indeed.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

That's a shit ton for a leftback.

Market is outrageously broken.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lots of reports in Spain saying a deal is effectively done for Ander Herrera to United. Hoping that's true, he was one of the best players in the league over the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

You sure you're not reading an old rumor? Wasn't Herrera almost done last window?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

atletico want negredo for 12 mil

:what?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Mikey Damage said:


> You sure you're not reading an old rumor? Wasn't Herrera almost done last window?


Yes and yes.

We have more than 8 hours to get the deal done this time though, so hopefully no fake representatives heading to seal the deal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> We have more than 8 hours to get the deal done this time though, so hopefully no fake representatives heading to seal the deal.


I remember that it went from looking like you lot had clinched Herrera, Coentrao, and Afro all with time to spare to only sealing Afro with just a handful of minutes left in the window. 

Kind of set the trend for the your season to follow.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If Shaw goes to united for £34m :duck


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Seems like Woodward may be panicking, after earlier putting out that deals were going to be done before the world cup, he certainly doesnt want a repeat of last year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Dominic King @DominicKing_DM · 9h
Expecting Luis Alberto to be confirmed to Malaga on a season long loan tmrw. @LFC will receive a £1m loan fee; Malaga will pay all his wages

First out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



united_07 said:


> Seems like Woodward may be panicking, after earlier putting out that deals were going to be done before the world cup, he certainly doesnt want a repeat of last year.


I don't particularly care if he panics as long as he gets the deals done.

There'll be a ton of pressure on Shaw though with that sort of fee.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *Yup. Top class LB coming our way. Oh dear indeed.*


aged 18


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 1h
Rio Ferdinand to finalise deal with QPR, who are still chasing Frank Lampard and Brede Hangeland...

Why learn from your mistakes when you can just repeat them?

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 1h
Fulham have announced the signing of Australian international Adam Taggart from Newcastle Jets. #FFC

Personally don't think he's ready for such a move. Hopefully he doesn't just end up back in the A-League in three years.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Shaw is utter pony, £34m is outrageous.

Seen a picture of L. Traore in Liverpool centre train station yesterday so that should be confirmed soon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Baines On Toast said:


> Shaw is utter pony


:bean

*Like I've said before I don't care how much we pay for him and as long as we get him. I'm sure every Utd fan will be gutted we paid so much for him when we have the best LB in the league in our team.

Herrara is a step in the right direction. Need a midfielder who can protect the defence alongside him though.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Yayas at it again..

Citys Celebrations meant i couldnt spend time with my brother before he died.....

Did he ask for compassionate leave? or any leave? NO. ffs fpalm.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Shaw costs like 15 million and I pity the fools who are gonna pay 30+ for him (most likely us - United)

Everyone is overpriced nowadays and I'd rather see some fools rot in their clubs than watching others succumbing to this extortion.

Fellaini 27
Shaw 30+?

Fuck outta here.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Using his brother's death. Classy Yaya.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

:what?

This is staggering stuff from Yaya

How does he think that anyone could believe that City would refuse him permission to go see his brother. Of course they would let him go. And if he didn't even request time to visit him in the first place, and is now blaming City, then he's just an idiot

This is a very strange way to go about trying to get more money so I can only presume that he wants to leave for sure, and I sure as fuck wouldn't want him at the club after this if I was a City fan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

apparently WE HERRERA NOW.

agree with Seabs, don't care how much we spend on Shaw, just get him. will develop into the best LB in the league.

sort your shit out Woodward.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> :bean
> 
> *Like I've said before I don't care how much we pay for him and as long as we get him. I'm sure every Utd fan will be gutted we paid so much for him when we have the best LB in the league in our team.
> 
> Herrara is a step in the right direction. Need a midfielder who can protect the defence alongside him though.*


They should have got Iturraspe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

sigh

there is absolutely no way we would decline any request of compassionate leave. we've granted it to adebayor, zab and others off the top of my head. we've also said that there was never any request.

this sideshow is just transcending into sheer lunacy. i really just do not understand that is happening.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

He's now officially worse than Rooney.

Utter cunt. Pretty shameless if there's no truth in it, and I can't imagine how there could be.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> sigh
> 
> there is absolutely no way we would decline any request of compassionate leave. we've granted it to adebayor, zab and others off the top of my head. we've also said that there was never any request.
> 
> this sideshow is just transcending into sheer lunacy. i really just do not understand that is happening.


Zeb, Tevez, Ade, Mancini in recent years, as well as supporting Yaya and his older brother and former City defender Kolo for the past few months, offering extensive pastoral care to them and the rest of the family.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Howard Nurse ‏@howardnurse 15m
Alexander Buttner has agreed a deal to join Dynamo Moscow.. and said: "I want to play in the Champions League, win trophies." #MUFC

:brodgers


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Stubbs confirmed as Hibs manager


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Howard Nurse ‏@howardnurse 15m
> Alexander Buttner has agreed a deal to join Dynamo Moscow.. and said: "I want to play in the Champions League, win trophies." #MUFC
> 
> :brodgers


If only Fellaini shared the same ambition.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Reports in Italy that we've made breakthrough on a diakite/alonso swap :hb


Guardian (and the local rags up here but 90% sure they're just rehashing the Guardians story) think we've enquired for ZOUMA on loan.

We ZOUMA soon?.jpg

Given our history of getting players on loan only for them to GOAT and break my heart by not returning to the lofty heights of Sunderland 12 months later I feel this would be a good move. Hopefully Joel can relay this message to the Chelsea board and we can work something out.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I'm reading that Suarez is Barcelona bound. With the imminent arrival of Herrera, it's a good day to be a United fan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I'd be surprised to see Zouma leave on loan. The only way that could happen is if Jose sees Ivanovic more as a centre back this coming season and then Omeruo or Christensen are brought in as fourth choice. But after the Luiz sale, I was expecting Zouma to be firmly in our plans.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

no ssssh joel its happening sssh

if we had the choice between williams and zouma i'd take williams all day and he still seems to be our no 1 target which is nice but Zouma is boss on fm and by all accounts seems very talented (inb4 he's gash). if we had him as a first team regular i could see why jose might want him to get pl experience. altho ideally id like williams/brown to be our 1st choice pairing w/ jos in there in case brown dies again. but unless we get vergini back we desperately need to fill out our defense so i could see why we'd ask. Congerton has worked @ chelsea and mentioned last week we'll still be using the loan market. Which given our record in I'm happy to hear.



Mainboy said:


> Stubbs confirmed as Hibs manager


Nothing against Hibs but fuck Stubbs. Bellend celebrated an Everton winner against us whilst playing for us at the SoL.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> *He's now officially worse than Rooney.*
> 
> Utter cunt. Pretty shameless if there's no truth in it, and I can't imagine how there could be.


Is that even possible for any player?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

As long as we would have adequate back up, I won't mind Zouma landing for a year at your gaff, Shep. If he does well and plays 32/38 then that'd be fantastic. Maybe he'd come back the following year and replace a retiring Terry (depends how Terry performs this coming season of course).


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

WHy's Kalas been booted out on loan? He should be third or fourth choice next season. He's class.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Agree with seabs about shaw & Herrera.

I've already said my piece on Shaw but I will say it again best young lb around, don't care about the fee, would I take future superstar whose going be around for least next decade plus yes I would let's be clear shaw has outrageous potential & talent if fee was around 25m mark many more clubs in pl go in for him without a moments notice, going to 27m squeezed the rest of the pack out of the running. Also 34m is rubbish the 27m bid put in to Southampton still only one on table right now, no other club has placed a bid cos wont go that high & wont offer shaw 100k he wants & only wants to join us anyway. Saints holding out for 30m which is an extra 3m on top 27m we already put in. I think talks will start advancing as soon as today & more likely tomorrow when England return from brazil with Southampton board. I imagine deal be structured in way similar to Rooney deal was from Everton 10 years ago. Were we Give saints 20m odd up front then rest over length of his contract & rest of money through bonus related clauses in his deal.

Said last summer that Herrera was great little player wanted us to Sign him last year but that farce of 2013 summer transfer deadline day & those 3 imposter lawyers showing up trying get in on deal when deal was dead in the water. Then our low 23m bid first of all to not ugly how deals work in Bilbao when dealing with Aletico then not return with 2nd improved bid matching his buyout clause which we now have done at 28m was just laughable still is actually. 

Herrera improves our cm options so much fact is if Moyes still around not of gone for Herrera this summer I'm convinced by that but anyone wondering why those reports of kroos & cesc not being the right type of player for LvG but Herrera is. Both of first two players while world class they both IMO aren't at their best when played deeper in their defensive duties this is no criticism of both players but Herrera is more disciplined & great reader of game when needs drop deeper to defend. He also has more energy & mobility then first two to again when isn't in final 3rd not dig either kroos or cesc far from it. It just horses for courses.

Its About finding the "right" player for the right reasons & Herrera is typical Manchester United player his potential is high, he improves our team right away, his great little player already who has chance become even better under right manager & coaching, his at a good age who isn't going ask for great deal in wages (45-55k a week) who can be with us for good 5-7 years easy. Getting him now makes total sense his buyout clause rises on July 1st to €40m unlike now where its at €36m. Don't see LvG using Herrera as no10 though which where mostly played this season I see LvG playing him as box to box cm that his best role IMO now need get a deeper sitting cm who has more physical aggressive cm. I love for us to sign william Carvahlo from sporting Lisbon. I also think might need another cm as rumours that Felliani & clev on market. While carrick & fletch can't be trusted both lost their legs in cm which isn't how LvG likes cm play need have ability cover ground all game in their if LvG your manager so may need 3rd cm. Strootman be ideal 3rd cm but like get him in jan due to his injury ruling out so may need look elsewhere if possible but 2 cm is a must a 3rd cm is not priory but be much welcomed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

We Uruguay now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Still no defense though.

:jose


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

80 million plus release clause. You'd have to publicly admit to paying that too. :brodgers


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> We Uruguay now.












No.






































































Please don't take him away. :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> We Uruguay now.





EGame said:


> Still no defense though.
> 
> :jose


Buy Coates instead plz

Then you Uruguay and Defense now


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I'd say my bit on Shaw and Herrera but The Monster has covered everything I was going to mention about them and the price tag. One little bit I will add though is I like the fact Herrera is so determined to join Manchester United even 12 months on from the debacle in the last summer transfer window and based on United not offering any Champions League football this time. Great to see!

Also, I concur with The Monster on William Carvahlo, such a talented player and a lot of United fans on MUTV are picking up on him also - I remember one fan actually called in on Paddy's show and said his mate who watches a lot of Portuguese football (due to living in the country) and has highlighted Carvahlo as the best player in that league. It would be great if we went in for him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Surely there must be something lost in translation regarding the Toure stuff? I don't believe any club would deny a player time to be with their dying brother and I almost refuse to believe that a player would use the death of his brother to put pressure on his club for a move.

Anyway...

HERRERA!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Looks like we're signing a central midfielder, and Buttner has left, today has been a good day.


Marca are saying Herrera is already in england


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Going to laugh when someone pays a ton of money for Suarez, and gets himself suspended for an entire season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

We Uruguay still and forever


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I'm guessing the rumours surrounding Suarez will back off for the time being. Would a team feel comfortable paying over 80 million for someone who runs the risk of being banned most the season. 

I swear he does this on purpose to curtail moves/interest


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'd say my bit on Shaw and Herrera but The Monster has covered everything I was going to mention about them and the price tag. One little bit I will add though is I like the fact Herrera is so determined to join Manchester United even 12 months on from the debacle in the last summer transfer window and based on United not offering any Champions League football this time. Great to see!
> 
> Also, I concur with The Monster on William Carvahlo, such a talented player and a lot of United fans on MUTV are picking up on him also - I remember one fan actually called in on Paddy's show and said his mate who watches a lot of Portuguese football (due to living in the country) and has highlighted Carvahlo as the best player in that league. It would be great if we went in for him.


Haven't seen a lot of Carvalho, he looked brilliant when he came on against the USA. Looked very composed on the ball and had some brilliant tackles and interceptions. He doesn't look the most mobile though, which could be a concern. I'm also baffled as to how he can't get into that terrible Portuguese midfield.

I'm absolutely thrilled with Herrera. We've been crying out for a player like that for years. Think he'll be a fantastic long term replacement for Carrick, in fact I'm sure he'll offer a lot more going forward.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Shaw is pretty much happening guise :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Fuck Yaya disgusting to use his brother's death as ammunition to force through a move, has he been waiting for him to die so he can put that statement out?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

The funny thing is Dynamo Moscow haven't won a trophy in like 20 years.

Classic Buttner


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



obby said:


> The funny thing is Dynamo Moscow haven't won a trophy in like 20 years.
> 
> Classic Buttner


He's just an A class moron.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

WE BRAVO NOW. 

THE GOAT. TER STEGEN AND BRAVO. FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

One Chilean

Another Chileout lelbron)

Phil Thompson unleashing scoopz. We Sanchez soon


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Balotelli at Arsenal? No no no!

Get Bendtner back


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Ander? i can get hard to that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

LOL @ People thinking we will sell Sanchez. Just fucking lol. 

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...s-sanchez-is-not-for-sale-after-juventus-link

****** clubs can esquire all they want, but he ain't leaving. I mean why would he go to a club that is going to finish outside of the top 4 next season? 

Can't see us going after the racist cannibal anymore either after yesterday.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*I think all these clubs are a year behind on thinking Alexis is for sale. Oh the joys of silly season where everyone is for sale/wants to leave. Also amusing how 6 months ago Liverpool were supposedly now after Tello and Montoya. NOW THEY BIG TIME.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I think he will join us in Scotland. I know for sure he's always wanted to play in tangerine.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Alexis is effectively already a United player. Him and Woodward are boys. The sooner Egame accepts this the less painful it will be for everyone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

united confirmed signing alexi lalas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

We're apparently after a few Everton youngsters (Matthew Kennedy, Hallum Hope etc)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> LOL @ People thinking we will sell Sanchez. Just fucking lol.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...s-sanchez-is-not-for-sale-after-juventus-link
> 
> ...


:lel cmon m8


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Lawls said:


> :lel cmon m8


Chelsea, United, City and Arsenal. 

Bank on it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *I think all these clubs are a year behind on thinking Alexis is for sale. Oh the joys of silly season where everyone is for sale/wants to leave. Also amusing how 6 months ago Liverpool were supposedly now after Tello and Montoya. NOW THEY BIG TIME.*


6 months ago we didn't stumble in the last bit of the season chasing the title, and we didn't have CL fitba. Things change Seabs :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Davey still had a job six months ago. :moyes8


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

So everyone in for sanchez, 

He signed for liverpool this morning, was talking to arsenal at lunch, had man united texting him and as of an hour ago City have sent a cake with 24mil in it... ahh love rumours.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



wkdsoul said:


> So everyone in for sanchez,
> 
> He signed for liverpool this morning, was talking to arsenal at lunch, had man united texting him and as of an hour ago City have sent a cake with 24mil in it... ahh love rumours.


Texting?

That was more like a delayed David Moyeses text, stuck in between the randomness and nothingness for a bunch of time.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



FalseKing said:


> Texting?
> 
> That was more like a delayed David Moyeses text, stuck in between the randomness and nothingness for a bunch of time.


Really most places have Arsenal and United as front runners for him, with Arsenal ahead..


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*I don't think Liverpool finishing top 4 is a certainty next season either. City and Chelsea should be locks. You're deluding yourselves if you think Utd won't be right up for there for top 4 again next season and Arsenal are always around there. Obviously injuries play a big part but all things equal I'd say Liverpool/Utd/Arsenal are pretty close to being on a level playing field for top 4 next season. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

van Gaal isn't going to finish outside the top 4.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

garay to zenit confirmed, looks like it was 15 mil euros, with benfica only receiving 6 mil. i think that's how it is. or the whole fee was only 6 mil.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Wasn't Garay's price around £35m a couple summers ago? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *I don't think Liverpool finishing top 4 is a certainty next season either. City and Chelsea should be locks. You're deluding yourselves if you think Utd won't be right up for there for top 4 again next season and Arsenal are always around there. Obviously injuries play a big part but all things equal I'd say Liverpool/Utd/Arsenal are pretty close to being on a level playing field for top 4 next season. *


Agree that United will be up there next season. Van Gaal is a quality coach and has all the experience in the world. He does not look like a push over and I feel as though all the players will respect him. However, he could also find it tough considering it's his first year at United and in the EPL.

In terms of Liverpool and Arsenal, it depends on the quality of players they buy during the summer. Obviously they both need depth for Champions League and other domestic cups, but these players need to be of good quality.

Expecting City and Chelsea to finish top two.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> Chelsea, United, City and Arsenal.
> 
> Bank on it.


Is David Moyes taking over from Rodgers this summer and I haven't heard about it?



Seabs said:


> *I don't think Liverpool finishing top 4 is a certainty next season either. City and Chelsea should be locks. You're deluding yourselves if you think Utd won't be right up for there for top 4 again next season and Arsenal are always around there. Obviously injuries play a big part but all things equal I'd say Liverpool/Utd/Arsenal are pretty close to being on a level playing field for top 4 next season. *


Honestly, it's almost a bit too early to speculate where everyone will finish. There is still lots of transfers that have to come through and (like you said) injuries will play a big role in deciding where everyone finishes. In my humble opinon I think we'll finish around 3 or 4 with either City or Chelsea topping the league. I know I always say this when it comes to Arsenal but I think United/Everton (If they progress from last year) can overtake them for the 4. Think we'll see everyone challenge for the league right off the hop with not many of the big teams playing eachother for the first 3 months of the season and then team will start to gradually fall away.

Oh and Luis Alberto has gone on a full seasons loan to Malaga. Should do him well to get some game time there


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I think the whole fees is 6 mil. He was being linked to Bayern for a similar amount.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> Serge Fagelman @SergeFagelman
> Follow
> Ander Herrera has now had his official club photographs and has been given the tour of Carrington. [Daily Mail] #mufc


and



> Man Utd Update @MufcDevilUpdate
> Follow
> Bilbao are worried that Muniain will be following Ander Herrera to Manchester United this summer. [El Correo] #MUFC #MANUTD


dont know how reliable the source is but would love to see muniain at united :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

porto have announced that we have bought fernando for 12 mil

steal


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

12 mil from porto for a good player definitely is a "steal"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> Tony Barrett @TonyBarretTimes 10m
> Liverpool are closing in on a deal for Belgium international Divock Origi. Spurs are also interested but Liverpool lead the race.


I don't think it's even necessary to state that Spurs are also interested in one of or targets. I just always assume they are.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Man city now have Fernando and Fernandinho... Who's next? Fernando Torres?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Apparently we Kroos now. 

FUCK THAT. I don't want any scumbag player from Bayern.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Hopefully signing Schwarzenegger from Bayern is a possibility still. Was being hyped as our main transfer target a couple weeks ago and I haven't heard anything since. Herrera is cool, but I hope that isn't it when it comes to new cm's.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Di Marzio saying we've done personal terms with Shaqiri's brother. Balague saying Barca would want us to take Sanchez and Pedro because they don't have enough money to pay for Suarez without handing over players. Some Argentinian site (Varsky Sports) saying we're looking at Balanta. Rory Smith says they're reliable. I have no idea how reliable they actually are, but I'm willing to bet not at all. Silly season is go.

Not seen Origi outside the World Cup, but he's fast as all hell. The Daily Mail saying we'd loan him back to Lille.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Di Marzio saying we've done personal terms with Shaqiri's brother. Balague saying Barca would want us to take Sanchez and Pedro because they don't have enough money to pay for Suarez without handing over players. Some Argentinian site (Varsky Sports) saying we're looking at Balanta. Rory Smith says they're reliable. I have no idea how reliable they actually are, but I'm willing to bet not at all. Silly season is go.
> 
> Not seen Origi outside the World Cup, but he's fast as all hell. The Daily Mail saying we'd loan him back to Lille.


Literally was just going to post this. 

FSG giving no fucks


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Either that or we might have Suarez money. :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Either that or we might have Suarez money. :side:


We stuck by him after he bit Ivanovic and was banned for 10 domestic matches of which 5 or 6 went through to the next season. Unless the release clause is met then I doubt he goes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I don't know, I'd take Messi, Sanchez and Pedro plus 60m for him. :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

balanta, shaqiri, origi, sanchez. sounds like how i go about things when playing FM :lol



Hank Scorpio said:


> We stuck by him after he bit Ivanovic and was banned for 10 domestic matches of which 5 or 6 went through to the next season. Unless the release clause is met then I doubt he goes.


Also can't forget the fact we stuck by him after the ban for racial abuse :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Rush said:


> balanta, shaqiri, origi, sanchez. sounds like how i go about things when playing FM :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Also can't forget the fact we stuck by him after the ban for racial abuse :side:


Well yeah, we did then as well but he wasn't at the level he is now with him being courted by the top sides on the planet.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Origi to be the only one that really happens, with him being loaned back out anyway. :dozy


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Well, if Suarez goes to Barca, it'd be a treat watching him bite Pepe and Ramos. #ElClasico


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Keep hold of Kroos & Shaqiri plz. And sign Knoche.

I don't think I need to mention Piggy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

It will be interesting to see how Herrera and Schweinsteiger play together.

Could see Carrick switching to sweeper in a 3-5-2 in front of Hummels. Formation would struggle to get the best of Di Maria and Alexis tho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I don't see Fellaini in that team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


> I don't see Fellaini in that team.


he's one of the cb's obviously.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


> I don't see Fellaini in that team.


Barcelona are taking plan B to a new level.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Bold of Barca to buy Herrera, Schweinsteiger, Carrick, Fellaini, Hummels and Di Maria.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> Athletic Bilbao have REJECTED Manchester United's 36m euros bid for Ander Herrera.
> 
> The 24-year-old midfielder was in Manchester on Wednesday lunchtime and the deal was expected to be signed off.
> 
> ...


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...hester-united-transfers-ander-herrera-7328374


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

United and buying players :hayden3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Bold of Barca to buy Herrera, Schweinsteiger, Carrick, Fellaini, Hummels and Di Maria.


:moyes6

Word going round Twitter that the Herrera stuff isn't agreed and Athletic are furious. THE IMPOSSIBLE TRANSFER.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...k-value-and-get-some-perspective-9563690.html

Another view of the whole Suarez stuff



Lawls said:


> Athletic Bilbao have *REJECTED* Manchester United's 36m euros bid for Ander Herrera.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...hester-united-transfers-ander-herrera-7328374


:Jordan


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Over a year to get it done and still nothing. :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Rejected this week, offer accepted yesterday, in most reports. Or could be Man U fnas drumming hope. But Athleticos twitter contradicted a report that said rejected today.

juanma velasco @ juanmavelascom 41m View translation

Athletic has today rejected the offer by Herrera. He did Tuesday. Herrera will pay part of your pass to United. And he will soon 

For this they replied..


Athletic Club Verified account
@ AthleticClub

@ juanmavelascom The @ AthleticClub not say "today" anywhere in your information.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Fernando 12m Done. Shirt number 6.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

lol @ United fans on this site.

Did you really think it was so simple to sign a player from Athletic? Do you know how notorious they are to negotiate with? Do you even football?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

United :Jordan



Hank Scorpio said:


> FSG giving no fucks


:Jordan


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Javi Martinez for 40 mil is the most expensive transfer done by a BuLi club (us).


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Yup, Athletic can only use/sign Basque so when they do have a very good player they'll be very reluctant to let him go. Is he even worth that money though?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Quasi Juice said:


> *Athletic can only use/sign Basque*


Why is this? Always baffled me.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



MrEvans said:


> Why is this? Always baffled me.


Because they want to represent the Basque people or something. It's a stupid transfer policy anyway.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



MrEvans said:


> Why is this? Always baffled me.


Athletic have a long tradition based on the land and nation they represent. In his origins this philosophy was limited to Vizcayans players. Over the years these guidelines have become more flexible. Now his policy is based on Euskal Herria's players(*), players from other "canteras" of Euskal Herria's clubs, players from Basque-speaking La Rioja and players from other parts of the world breed and trained in Lezama (Athletic Club's youth system, a la Jonás Ramalho).
(*)Euskal Herria is an historical and political region that is currently inserted in the French and Spanish states. It comprises the French Iparralde (i.e. Lizarazu), Navarre (i.e Javi Martínez), Álava (i.e. De Marcos), Biscay (i.e. Aurtenetxe) and Gipuzkoa (i.e. Iraola).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Because they want to represent the Basque people or something. It's a stupid transfer policy anyway.


It's quite admirable imo, that they're devoted to developing domestic/local(ish) talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> Herrera pays the buyout clause
> The Football League has certified Athletic Club that player Ander Herrera Agüera has fulfilled the requirements of the applicable regulations valid for unilateral termination of the employment contract that bound him to our Club, by depositing today the amount of compensation established in the contract.
> 
> The Athletic Club thanks Ander Herrera for his dedication during the three seasons he has enjoyed the club and wishes him the best in his future sports projects.


http://www.athletic-club.net/web/main.asp?a=0&b=1&c=1&d=1000&berria=14335&idi=2

it is done. likely to me about 42 mil euros after taxes. muchos cashola


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

By doing this Manchester United should pay 1'4M€ to Real Zaragoza in formation rights. Were Athletic to accept the initial negotiation then the Club should have paid that quantity to the Aragonese club.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> http://www.athletic-club.net/web/main.asp?a=0&b=1&c=1&d=1000&berria=14335&idi=2
> 
> it is done. likely to me about 42 mil euros after taxes. muchos cashola


Urrutia (Athletic Bilbao president): "Athletic want players whose first option is to defend this club's shirt. In saying this, Ander Herrera's choice is not a part of this idea. We find this disappointing towards the club." 

Then says thankful to Herrera for 3 years given to ABilbao. If I had to guess the £28.5m went in on Sunday or Monday to Bilbao we tried handing over fee directly club to club & rejected it there & then fair enough. We were prepared for such a event happening & rumours on tues that Herrea had gone to LFP hqs to hand in docs needed to release him from contract so could officially move to different team that way & we handle the fee with Bilbao same way Bayern did with Javi Martinez in 2012 who also went through same process.

Herrera wouldn't been allowed to travel to manchester yesterday with his family & agent unless Bilbao said ok & knew getting fee asked. Herrera visited carrington, saw bobby Charlton & few others & ironed out rest of deal there & then. Bilbao have elections coming up & need save face that fighting keep every & all best players while not being pushed around by other clubs. It all game of politics & trying save face. Today nothing story Bilbao trying save face rejected bid but never said when the bid handed in imagine we (man utd) already knew had been reacted & went in different route with new bid where paid bit extra & worked out deal where Bilbao happy to let him join us. Real Zaragoza for example are owned €1.4m of total €36m fee which Bilbao don't want hand over themselves so imagine we will give real Zaragoza the fee instead just smooth along the deal with Bilbao. Been working on this deal a year now so knew situation could arise where things potentially get bit sticky, we've learned from last year mistakes & we've acted fast & clean imagine deal be done & announced within the next 24 hours. 

Everybody panicking no reason earlier today the deal was never off, Bilbao making out like Herrera bad guy just as did with Llorente & javi Martinez, bayern took 2 months get Martinez deal over line & Martinez went bayern to do deal then had hop the barrier at Bilbao taking ground grab his stuff during night as didn't want anyone know he was there as worried about what fans say to him, in case of Llorente the club had Bilbao fans hate him so much burnt his shirts in clubs shops window & stay an extra season as feared what might happen if forced way out to so he kept extra season & left on a free last summer & tried it with Herrera this year where again say Ander is forcing way out club while giving imagine trying fight to keep player but player demanding to go. It's all a little game played out on big stage to appease Bilbao fans so they remain happy & loyal to current board who hope get re elected again. We done nothing wrong or cocked up any this deal so not fussed about it either today or tomorrow deal be done.

Edit - (There you go photo speaking about is post above mine)

While typing this long winded reply & having something to eat didn't see that Herrera changed his bio pic on twiiter to him standing next to mufc crest & pics him holding mufc shirt up with sir Bobby Charlton. So happy managed sign him wanted us get him last year but now have him, 1st signing of summer next up luke shaw please. Also been said that Herrera is good mates with Mata & DdG speaks to them a lot about life in manchester & about what the club is like. Really chuffed Herrera gets dream move to us but how can you not love DdG & mata to but DdG is something else not content with being top class gk he does half of Woodward job for him by helping to convince Mata & Herrera join him at the club, sooner we tie down De gea to long contract the better. Just offer him whatever wages he wants, the guy deserves it.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Anders Herrera :mark:

Not sure why Bilbao have made him out to be a bit of a dick, we payed his release cause. It shouldn't be anymore complicated than that. They were probably hoping to hang on till Tuesday and get an extra 4/5million.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 8h
Seamus Coleman signed his new deal with Everton earlier this week. Big boost for Roberto Martinez. New deal for James McCarthy looks next...

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I think he's best playing behind Van Persie in a free role in the prem, not sure he'll be able to hack it in a 2 man midfield unless United sign a defensive minded midfielder as Fellaini is shite. Good signing though I hope we make a big signing to cover for Suarez in the opening months of the season we certainly need it now with United having a big summer budget. Sanchez would be brilliant.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Flumpnugget said:


> I think he's best playing behind Van Persie in a free role in the prem, not sure he'll be able to hack it in a 2 man midfield unless United sign a defensive minded midfielder as Fellaini is shite. Good signing though I hope we make a big signing to cover for Suarez in the opening months of the season we certainly need it now with United having a big summer budget. Sanchez would be brilliant.


So just Mata, Rooney, Januzi, Fellani, Kagawa and Herrera all best in the no 10 role then??


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

fucking finally we've signed a decent midfielder, really looking forward to seeing how van Gaal sets out the team now


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Surely a couple of them will be sold


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Omg a midfielder 

Omg Mata + Herrera pairing

Plus the Suarez ban

Today was a good day.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



obby said:


> Omg a midfielder
> 
> Omg Mata + Herrera pairing
> 
> ...


it gets better :mark:



> Howard Nurse ‏@howardnurse 2m
> Luke Shaw is due to have a medical a Manchester United #MUFC via @solentsport


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



united_07 said:


> it gets better :mark:


34m though isn't it? United are welcome to him at that price.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Flumpnugget said:


> 34m though isn't it? United are welcome to him at that price.


£27m according to SSN, possibly rising to £31m based on achievements and appearances


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

THE WARCHEST GOING IN DRY

11 new players by tonight or GTFO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

What's the transfer fee cunts? 

Edit: Fuark that's overpaying but that's to be expected from bilbao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Can't blame him for that.

I'm fuckin psyched for Shaw :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Snodgrass is apparently on the verge of a £7 million (potentially rising to £8 million) move to Hull. Not bad for a player who is chronically slow, one footed, struggles to pass or create chances in open and only has one year left on his contract :yum: He's worth £5 million tops, possibly less in these circumstances, so nice one Brucey! Don't get me wrong, he's a decent player who can add a certain amount of work rate and quality to a mediocre prem side (especially from set pieces), but Hull could spend a little bit more and bring in a far superior player, one who won't constantly slow down their play and force their strikers to check their runs by dallying on the ball, running into blind alleys and cutting inside when the situation is crying out for a direct out swinging cross.


Meanwhile he's not a huge loss to us because we have a bunch of decent wingers at championship level, ones with actual pace who can also add genuine width. So we don't really have to replace him with the potential transfer fee. This is nowhere on the level of losing a Ruddy or a Fer, although you have to wonder how long it will be before the vultures come in for those two as well...

*EDIT: *(Was also just thinking it will be interesting to see how Bruce fits him into his 3-5-fuckern-2, unless he's revamping Hull's system :hmm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Shaw joining us :mark:

Pleased we got Herrera too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

United making moves early on I see. Good for them really. Especially after the mess of last season. 

Still think Shaw for £27m is extremely overpriced but what can you do.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

another gif from olly at redcafe :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Someone confirm (realiably) shaws wage please? thanks. with source if pref.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> Everton ‏@Everton 7m
> BREAKING: Defender Seamus Coleman has signed a five-year contract extension that will keep him at Everton until the summer of 2019. #EFC


Yessssss!

Ross, McCarthy & Stones next, please Bill.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

30m for a left back

lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lots of people arsed about money that isn't theirs. Stop being bumholes.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



united_07 said:


>


Fuck Buttner is a complete dumbass. They couldn't have bought a more retarded low class Dutchman. He couldn't speak a lick of English when he went to England, that's actually an accomplishment. No wonder Van Gaal didn't call him up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Buttner is a Manchester United legend and will live forever through the club.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

We're still after the racist cannibal.

FUCK I'm so pissed.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> We're still after the racist cannibal.
> 
> FUCK I'm so pissed.


How does it feel that you're most likely going to have to play the ludicris release clause for a player that probably won't set foot on the field until late October? GOAT or WOAT? :talk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*Buttner won more league titles than Gerrard :duck

*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *Buttner won more league titles than Gerrard :duck
> 
> *


In the time its been since Liverpool last won the league, 

De Gea was born, raised, became a professional footballer, moved to England and won the league.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Herrera is a great signing for United and if they land Munain too. 
£33m for Luke Shaw is ridiculous - despite his talent and potential.

United definitely gonna be trying to stop us retaining our title next season. 
Liverpool I think may struggle readjusting to European football (look at Newcastle 2011/12 and then 2012/13!

Think United need to get a decent centre back and more midfield depth tho.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Shaw and Herrera?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Interested to know what United's budget is as well. Considering they've blown a good £60m already. Guess a few big names going out will cover some of it but still.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Are United fans happy with Shaw and Herrera for £60-65m knowing that Chelsea look to be getting a midfielder/left-back combo for just under £50m and Man City have already filled their midfielder/full-back spots for only £12m?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Curry said:


> Are United fans happy with Shaw and Herrera for £60-65m knowing that Chelsea look to be getting a midfielder/left-back combo for just under £50m and Man City have already filled their midfielder/full-back spots for only £12m?



Fellaini 27m, anything after that is a bargain.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Once again, not my money - couldn't give a fuck. Even after last season United will make a fuckload of money (albeit less than previous due to no Europe) so it's hardly like we'll have to watch the pennies. If I was in charge of the United budget, there'd be a lot of people wondering where the cocaine fuelled prostitutes were lining up. Alas I am not, nor are any of you. Please refrain from being arsed about ridiculous transfer fees in 2014. You look like mongs.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> How does it feel that you're most likely going to have to play the ludicris release clause for a player that probably won't set foot on the field until late October? GOAT or WOAT? :talk


I'm sure he will score a boat load of goals for us and do well here. 

I'm also sure that he will do something fucking stupid again and get himself banned. This will likely lead to a hardass like Lucho falling out with him and we will then probably sell him to a cheap italian team on a loan with an option to buy of 25m.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

My GOD. We already know how crazy the El Clasicos can be, now add a nutter like Suarez to the mix and just imagine what will happen

Suarez vs Pepe might be the most biggest explosion of lunatic cuntishness the world has ever seen


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

30+ mil for a 15 year player at a top level isn't bad business.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

What about when he turns into the next Michael Johnson? :dozy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I don't think he's that fast. Or black.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Barcelona still willing to sign Luis Suarez if he apologizes for latest incident and accepts anti-biting clause in contract. [sport marca]

looooooooooooollllllll

We are putting an anti-biting clause in this fuckers contract. Brilliant work Zubi.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Seen Suarez on the news before laughing and joking asif nothing has happened, absolutely adore the man! he just doesn't give a fuck. 
He will still finish next season top scorer by some distance even after giving Van rapist and co a 2 month head start again. 

Barcelona can have him though if they give us 70m + Sanchez if not they can kindly fuck off.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

:lmao @ Suarez. utter numpty. should've been a longer ban. fuck him off, the grub.



Irish Jet said:


> Buttner is a Manchester United legend and will live forever through the club.


exactly, and he's joined illustrious Premier League winners from Man Utd like Ronnie Wallwork, Luke Chadwick, Darren Ferguson in having more medals than Steven Gerrard 8*D

Shaw & Herrera makes me happy. still in a bit of shock we actually signed a CM.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

If we sell anyone else I'll be one angry man.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Ali Dia said:


> If we sell anyone else I'll be one angry man.


Don't despair brother, maybe the Shaw deal includes you getting Mata on loan :drake1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Vito signs 2 year extension :hb

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/sport...grees-two-year-sunderland-extension-1-6697620


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Curry said:


> Are United fans happy with Shaw and Herrera for £60-65m knowing that Chelsea look to be getting a midfielder/left-back combo for just under £50m and Man City have already filled their midfielder/full-back spots for only £12m?


Yes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Shepard said:


> Vito signs 2 year extension :hb
> 
> http://www.sunderlandecho.com/sport...grees-two-year-sunderland-extension-1-6697620


Who would you have as your number 1? Vito or Costel?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Vito definitely. But then that's just me, not Shep me.

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 2m
According to reports in France, Liverpool are set to seal the signing of Lille's Belgian starlet Divock Origi.

:hb


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Just seen an exclusive report from Goal.com that we're upping our chase for Pogba in the region of £60m. If we get Pogba.. :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Chelsea will probably end up with Origi after that... Don't be so sure until it's confirmed.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


> Who would you have as your number 1? Vito or Costel?


I've seen way more of Vito than Costel but Vito was outstanding last year and doesn't deserve to lose his place at all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Chelsea need to sort out the 500 players out on loan before signing anymore tbh.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

now that herrera's done, hopefully we'll complete the siging of shaw today :

i still think we'll need another centre mid and a winger for this upcoming season with everyone else strengthening. probably another centre back, too, knowing smalling, jones and evans get injured at least 10 times per season :angry:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Newcastle announce signing of Cole.



Spoiler: Picture















What do you think?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

She's the best of a terrible bunch. 

Shaw updated his twitter to footballer at MANCHESTER UNITED :mark:


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> Sky Sources: Manchester United sign Luke Shaw from Southampton for fee in excess of £30million. #SSN


Who's next? /mk10 reference/


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

30 million for Shaw :ti just another overrated British player


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

RIP right wingers, and I don't mean the Tories.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> She's the best of a terrible bunch.
> 
> Shaw updated his twitter to footballer at MANCHESTER UNITED :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

shaw the most expensive teenager of all time, and the 3rd most expensive defender

football ruined etc etc


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Manchester United indeed ruining football :no:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Moyes off to Galatasasary :kobe


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Moyes off to Galatasasary :kobe


"we'll make it hard for Fenerbahçe"
there will be hell raised over there if he says some of the stuff he said whilst here


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



.christopher. said:


> "we'll make it hard for Fenerbahçe"
> there will be hell raised over there if he says some of the stuff he said whilst here


Gonna be a tough for him there a fanbase who demand a lot of success coming 2nd to Fenerbache isn't an option gonna have to learn Turkish as well which he'll probably struggle with


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Moyes is currently in Istanbul, probably going to sign for Galatasaray.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Moyes to Galatasaray...

"We're looking forward to it", say fan spokesmen for Fenerbahçe, Bursaspor, Beşiktaş, Trabzonspor, Eskişehirspor, Konyaspor, Elazığspor, etc.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> She's the best of a terrible bunch.
> 
> Shaw updated his twitter to footballer at MANCHESTER UNITED :mark:


he's changed it now. we paid an awful amount of money for him to only play for us for 10 minutes

woodward out


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Moyes fucking off to a poverty league is no surprise.

And keep the transfers coming sir ed woody.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Dunno how I should feel about Moyes probably joining us.

I liked him when he was coaching Everton.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lallana on his way to Melwood for a medical.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Surely there was better alternatives for Liverpool than Lallana for £25m?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Chiellini has said that the 4 month ban is too harsh :shrug



> AS English @English_AS 1h
> "Luis Enrique is insisting on signing Suárez... Guardiola's innocent boy scouts will be a thing of the past", says @AS_Relano





> AS English @English_AS 59m
> Luis Enrique, responding to criticism of his desire to sign Suárez:"Stoichkov deliberately trod on a referee but he was a great player".


SOON


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

:moyes1 has been spotted in Istanbul, in talks with us.

:favre :floyd1 :rust

:done :done :done

Just what we fucking need. Fucking piece of shit chairman sacks Mancini cause he requested over the limit transfer budget, and he talks with fucking Moyes.

I have a headache now, maybe I won't renew my annual ticket after these news. I have a %9 hope that it will actually work.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Well yeah obviously. When you're looking at signing English players, there are always far better alternatives out there.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Abk™ said:


> Just seen an exclusive report from Goal.com that we're upping our chase for Pogba in the region of £60m. If we get Pogba.. :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall


That's cute.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

https://twitter.com/ManUtd/status/482523588659261440

shaw confirmed :mark:

onto the next one!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Masquerade said:


> :moyes1 has been spotted in Istanbul, in talks with us.
> 
> :favre :floyd1 :rust
> 
> ...


sweet, another Galatasaray fan


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Not sure how I feel about Lalana tbh. Talented, no denying that but for 25m? I don't know. As long as Rodgers wants him, that's the main thing.

TRUST IN BRENDAN


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lallana is decent but yeah £25m for the lad is a bit excessive (yet not the most excessive deal of day somehow :side. 

Shaw, Lambert & Lallana all gone it seems. Lovern probably next. Southampton getting ripped apart


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Poor Southampton losing all their quality players. It'll be interesting to see who they buy now with all that money.

Happy with Lallana signing (if it does go through).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*










zuculini at bridgewater for his medical. fee somewhere between 1-3 mil for someone considered to have a big future.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Prince Jax said:


> Not sure how I feel about Lalana tbh. Talented, no denying that but for 25m? I don't know. As long as Rodgers wants him, that's the main thing.
> 
> TRUST IN BRENDAN


If you haven't got Suarez, you'll need all the talent you can get. Lallana will prove invaluable.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

what club do you support, skybox?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Feels like one big game of FM2014 right now.

£55m for Lallana & Shaw :lmao 

How much did they get for Lambert? £6m? 

Fuck. It's a shame they don't have European football to offer big names to play for them despite the WARCHEST they have going on.

EDIT: Whilst everyone is picking them apart, hopefully Bill gets on the phone about Lovren.

DOUBLE EDIT: "Big step up for Luke Shaw, its not easy going from a 8th place team to a 7th placed one" :sodone

TREBLE EDIT: Moyes will get stabbed in Turkey. I hope he takes the job.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


> what club do you support, skybox?


If you're talking Prem, I like a bit of Sunderland, but I was born in :woolcock(Aberdeen) and that's my main team.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lambert was 4m but yeah, even though they're losing their best players they have a shit ton of cash to play arojnd with, if they buy the right players they shouldn't have much to worry about. No doubt they'll hit a rocky start but that's to be expected with so many new players.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is Lallana close to signing then? I'm still not convinced we should be paying 20m+ for him, I was hoping we had kinda learnt our lesson on paying silly prices.

Still, hope it works out for us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

SHAW and HERRERA bama4

about fucking time Woodward.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Makes you wonder if LVG will make any of his own signings.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I like Lallana. Lots of money, but I'm going with Vader's attitude on this. I mean the coke fueled part, but I guess the other bit about it not being my money is okay too. Interest in Sanchez is reported as separate, so it's not like it's taking from that future missed deal either. But yeah, coke.

I feel a bit bad for Southampton, but then I don't really. Lovren too thanks.



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> zuculini at bridgewater for his medical. fee somewhere between 1-3 mil for someone considered to have a big future.


I read he's been toss for the past couple of years. I remember him being super good on FIFA 10 or 11 or something.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Destiny said:


> Poor Southampton losing all their quality players. It'll be interesting to see who they buy now with all that money.
> 
> Happy with Lallana signing (if it does go through).


yeah, they were my favourite team to watch last season. now with pochettino, shaw, lallana gone, and with lovren and schneiderlin maybe following, it'll be hard to imagine doing and playing as well as last season. shame, because if they could've built on last season they could've maybe progressed into challenging for the top 4

i shouldn't complain, though - we got shaw :cheer


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

if Lallana goes too, I doubt Southampton will be prepared to let Schneiderlin and Lovren go too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

J-Rod & Lovren heavily rumoured to be off. I don't half feel for Southampton. 9/1 to go down atm.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Rodriguez would be a risky buy considering he just did his ACL. It was fairly late in the season, so I can't see him playing for a while yet.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Yeah that's true. It's been said all summer that Pochettino wants to take him to Spurs. It could well be lazy journalism with their Southampton connection but it wouldn't be a surprising one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

this window showing exactly why you have to pump millions and millions of currency into a club to even have them competitive. being a smaller club, building these players only to be poached by bigger clubs. and much of the money southampton get will then be spent overseas just so they can retain the same old midtable spot.

it's a real shame and shows why clubs can never be competitive without massive investment in england.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lallana being locked up is sweet. Now I guess we're off to find a competent LB (Think the Moreno move is dead)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lallana has failed his medical according to BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28061711


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Baines On Toast said:


> Lallana has failed his medical according to BBC:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28061711


:maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Galatasaray boss said that Löw and Klinsmann are his first targets and Moyes is merely an alternative.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

zuculini to be immediately loaned to villarreal apparently. getting some good loans out. was hoping we would link up with everton again but zuculini probably isnt at that level


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

SHAW

Southampton getting fuckin raided


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

LAZAR MARKOVIC

NEXT.png

Barrett saying we'll be making a move for him. I think I remember watching clips of him a couple of years ago, and remembering SPEED.

Just watched a Benfica 13/14 video of him while ago

PROS:
-Lightning speed
-His name is LAZAR
-Shoulder length hair, like a young Messi. I was also watching some Nedved vids yesterday so I fully endorse buying players with this kind of hair right now

CONS:
-None because youtube


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

who is the jack sullivan equivalent of liverpool

obviously been playing lots of fm.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Lawls said:


> That's cute.


I'm not getting my hopes up at all. But the prospect of signing Pogba is exciting. He's class at 21 already. If we get him, it'll be a very huge signing for us. Pogba, Matic, Fabregas in midfield? :done :done :done


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Think the only other midfielder we'll bring in will be Tiago for his experience now that Lampard is gone.

Fabregas was our marquee midfielder and £50m still has to leave our accounts for Costa and Luis. Maybe another striker too, as I can't see Lukaku staying.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Joel said:


> Think the only other midfielder we'll bring in will be Tiago for his experience now that Lampard is gone.
> 
> Fabregas was our marquee midfielder and £50m still has to leave our accounts for Costa and Luis. Maybe another striker too, *as I can't see Lukaku staying*.


you'd think after the season he had mourinho would at least give him a chance; especially after the world cup costa had. crazy..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Chelsea should just sell ALL their strikers tbhendo and try to dip their feet in this False 9 bizness

The Chelsea Striker Graveyard Curse is just too powerful


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Pogba is not worth 60m anyway but considering the market today, it's probably a fair price for Juve to ask for with clubs buying players for 35-45m when their actual value is probably half of it. Personally I would sell Fabregas ten times to buy one Pogba because unlike Fabregas, he's what Chelsea need right now. A midfield of Ramires/Pogba/Matic would be ideal, looks to me like Jose will go back to a 4-3-3 which is something he should have done in the middle of last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Rock316AE said:


> Pogba is not worth 60m anyway but considering the market today, it's probably a fair price for Juve to ask for with clubs buying players for 35-45m when their actual value is probably half of it. Personally I would sell Fabregas ten times to buy one Pogba because unlike Fabregas, he's what Chelsea need right now. A midfield of Ramires/Pogba/Matic would be ideal, looks to me like Jose will go back to a 4-3-3 which is something he should have done in the middle of last season.


What we need right now in midfield was a player who could pass the ball and open things up. Someone who can get the ball fed to Hazard and Oscar a lot quicker. Fabregas may have had a tough time in Spain and we have to see if that damage is permanent, but what he can still do and will always be able to do is pass a football.

I'm sorry, but you're still stuck in the mid 2000's when we had all these strong midfielders and we powered our way to glory. Problem is it's 2014 now. The game has evolved and Jose realises that and that's why he's trying to stock us up with different types of midfielders so we have different options for different games.

If Fabregas still has the hunger and desire to be successful, then we'll be laughing with getting a midfielder of that quality for £27m (plus add ons) in 2014.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



.christopher. said:


> you'd think after the season he had mourinho would at least give him a chance; especially after the world cup costa had. crazy..


It's not like Lukaku is having a decent World Cup either. 

I personally like the idea of getting Fabregas. Was obvious last season how simple passes that could make huge differences were missing from our game. I'm not a big fan of Ramires. Apart from his workrate, he doesn't offer much at all outside of pace.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Joel said:


> What we need right now in midfield was a player who could pass the ball and open things up. Someone who can get the ball fed to Hazard and Oscar a lot quicker. Fabregas may have had a tough time in Spain and we have to see if that damage is permanent, but what he can still do and will always be able to do is pass a football.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you're still stuck in the mid 2000's when we had all these strong midfielders and we powered our way to glory. Problem is it's 2014 now. The game has evolved and Jose realises that and that's why he's trying to stock us up with different types of midfielders so we have different options for different games.
> 
> If Fabregas still has the hunger and desire to be successful, then we'll be laughing with getting a midfielder of that quality for £27m (plus add ons) in 2014.


Obviously a variety of qualities is always better but I doubt we're going to be a complete team with major limitations in key positions like for example if we play Fabregas alongside Matic in a 4-2-3-1 midfield. It's Jose so I'm always going to give it a chance but we had the same problems of inconsistency in style of play for three years now, even last season there was the Chelsea of before and after the Arsenal game at the Emirates.

I don't think there's such a drastic change in what you need to win the PL. The majority of Chelsea fans loved Hazard/Mata/Oscar playing together with nice combinations between them but these three players leading a team wouldn't win the PL, not in 2005 or 2014. I really hope I'm wrong about Fabregas and maybe I'm talking here with my opinion on the player, but honestly I can't find a place for him in a Mourinho team, a team that is tactically working like a machine with balance and organization. Maybe in Oscar's position but that's Jose's problem now, he thinks he can make him a better player that will fit in his system, I hope he can do it. 

BTW, reports that we might go for Emenike or Aubameyang if Lukaku is leaving. Aubameyang can be interesting.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Abk™ said:


> It's not like Lukaku is having a decent World Cup either.
> 
> I personally like the idea of getting Fabregas. Was obvious last season how simple passes that could make huge differences were missing from our game. I'm not a big fan of Ramires. Apart from his workrate, he doesn't offer much at all outside of pace.


better safe than sorry, but we all know mourinho lives life on the edge :


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Fucking Lallana, the club don't mind paying 25m for him yet they let the Moreno deal stall over an extra couple of million. Bit disappointed to be honest after all the Sanchez rumours we definately won't be getting him now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes 45s
> I reckon #mufc will sign at least two more players, a centre half and another midfielder, from the conversations I've had today


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

:lol


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


>


:bow


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> LAZAR MARKOVIC
> 
> NEXT.png
> 
> ...



More players to push BORINI further down the pecking order :lenny


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Fair play to United. Had an abysmal season and are immediately strengthening the positions that needed it. I'm also on the "its not my money, who cares how much we spent" boat, although I really wish I had that kind of money. :moyes7

Chelsea need to step it up. Its appalling that after signing Fabregas we haven't done anything else. I need MOAR. #firstworldproblems


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

A Markovic bid means the Mirror have actually got something relating to us right. They've been reporting it coming for months.

I've only seen him in the Europa League where he looked a bit raw. Obviously a huge talent though, and more pace. Maybe we're just going to have him and Origi race for fun.

Barrett says we want either at least £85m or alternatively £50m and Sanchez for Suarez. Considering we know Barca don't have the money for the first option, I think we know what we're targeting. I'd be happy with that deal, especially considering we seem to be buying every attacker in the world anyway. May as well try to add Sanchez to the collection.

OMG Sanchez.

"Webb, who came in for some criticism in the wake of the last World Cup final, faced further questions from the Chileans, who fear he may not be strong enough not to favour the host nation. Barcelona star Alexis Sanchez said: ‘What worries me most about this game is the referee.’"

Practically already a Liverpool player then. :side:

Also Gomis has joined Swansea on a four year deal. To the OP pls, commish.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

When will this damn window end


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Ali Dia said:


> When will this damn window end


After everyone has finished raping Southampton's anus. Only then will you be able to be left alone, sobbing and crying.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

As bad as that sounds, can't help but think it will feel a hell of a lot worse


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



DoubtGin said:


> sweet, another Galatasaray fan


:banderas

Assuming you are from Turkey mate.


Insider reporting: Evra to Juve


And for Chelsea..I hope Mourinhoe can not use Diego Costa properly.
I like Chelsea fans, they are dope. But I hate Mourinhoe and Diego Costa.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

yes, just after Evra signs a new deal at Utd for another season, we'll let him go to Juve :kobe

INSIDER REPORTING!~


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Renegade™ said:


> yes, just after Evra signs a new deal at Utd for another season, we'll let him go to Juve :kobe
> 
> INSIDER REPORTING!~


Is it legit ?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

are you actually for real? wow...

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/27546993

it's on Sky aswell, plus of course the official Man Utd site too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

signing new contracts dont mean much (thiago silva) but i doubt juve want someone who isn't very good

di marzio said that juve were 'possibly interested' which doesnt mean anything more than they might ask.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Ali Dia said:


> When will this damn window end


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*I could see Inter or AC taking him or even Napoli but not Juve. Plus now we have Shaw Evra can be a valuable squad player as a back up LB or a makeshift LW. Wouldn't mind him being converted to a reserve LW for us at this point at all. He's still great going forward, just can't defend.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Masquerade said:


> :banderas
> 
> Assuming you are from Turkey mate.
> 
> ...


Tell your insider to stay inside.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Alexis and Schederlein to Arsenal.

:wall


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

McCormack looks to be on his way to Sunderland massive summer ahead now for Leeds who have a manager who is used to Conference football and our star player out the door

:done :done :done


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

He is?


Ugh. I really hope we're not paying stupid money for him if so.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Shepard said:


> He is?
> 
> 
> Ugh. I really hope we're not paying stupid money for him if so.


8 million the fee I've heard mate I am gutted but wish him success


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I'd cry if we signed him for that money. I know its not mine but ffs. Borini for 10-12 is waaaay better value.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Shepard said:


> I'd cry if we signed him for that money. I know its not mine but ffs. Borini for 10-12 is waaaay better value.



I think its more likely to be 6 million with some add ons his release clause is triggered at 6


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

suppose we paid 5 mil for graham and chopra. on the plus side the only thing googling it brought me was a smb "itk" claiming its all but done so i'll be taking this w/ a massive pinch of salt for now.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I've looked at several Scottish strikers, in an attempt to solve Scotland's constant shittiness, and let me tell you now - McCormack is not that good.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Michu is off to Napoli.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> I've looked at several Scottish strikers, in an attempt to solve Scotland's constant shittiness, and let me tell you now - McCormack is not that good.



I think the Championship is his level for sure


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> Guillem Balague @GuillemBalague 21m
> James Rodriguez: "I prefer Real Madrid to Barcelona". He did not waste much time positioning himself


Hames plz reconsider 

Hames-Barca. Suarez-Liverpool

*HAMES PLZ TRY TO UNDERSTAND*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

We don't need him anyway, Deulofeu will end up being better than him.

Also lol, goodluck on his career suicide goals in Madrid. Hope he enjoys have 5 apps per season as a substitute for either Ronaldo or Bale.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> We don't need him anyway,* Deulofeu will end up being better than him.
> *
> Also lol, goodluck on his career suicide goals in Madrid. Hope he enjoys have 5 apps per season as a substitute for either Ronaldo or Bale.


I hope you're not talking about James Rodriguez because if you do, that makes you really ignorant.

James is possibly the best player of the WC so far. Deulofeu might have potential, but he is still a nobody.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Lallana to be completed tomorrow for a fee of 23 million according to the Telegraph. 

And that if Suarez is to be sold the fee would have to be "a game changer". Sounds sound by me


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



TNA Original said:


> I hope you're not talking about James Rodriguez because if you do, that makes you really ignorant.
> 
> James is possibly the best player of the WC so far. Deulofeu might have potential, but he is still a nobody.


How am I being ignorant? I said Deulofeu will end up being better than him which he will. Not that Deulofeu is better than him now. 

Before this world cup James was just a promising player as well, this is his big breakthrough.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> How am I being ignorant? I said Deulofeu will end up being better than him which he will. Not that Deulofeu is better than him now.
> 
> Before this world cup James was just a promising player as well, this is his big breakthrough.


Actually, James has been exceptionnal with Monaco this season and he was robbed the "young player of the year" award by Verrati.

Also It's more than a breakthrough. There isn't a bigger stage than the WC and James is owning it.

I like bold but saying Deulofeu WILL be better than James is too bold.

You being a Barca fan makes you all but objective on the matter.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



TNA Original said:


> Actually, James has been exceptionnal with Monaco this season and he was robbed the "young player of the year" award by Verrati.
> 
> Also It's more than a breakthrough. There isn't a bigger stage than the WC and James is owning it.
> 
> ...


So far i havent read a non biased EGAME post


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



kimino said:


> So far i havent read a non biased EGAME post


Sometimes It's painfull to read. Too much bias kills the bias.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Unfortunately for Deulofeu, he has been Everton'd

It was only for a season on loan but that was enough time for it to seep in and take effect

Time to throw him on the scrapheap and reminisce about the good times


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

https://vine.co/v/MFzA13U1aFm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Barca Lad will be a superstar in a couple of years time at Goodison



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Unfortunately for Deulofeu, he has been Everton'd
> 
> It was only for a season on loan but that was enough time for it to seep in and take effect
> 
> Time to throw him on the scrapheap and reminisce about the good times


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I'm all for Madrid buying James. When they'll be ready to sell him a couple of years later at a cut price, he can come to BUYERN.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



TNA Original said:


> Actually, James has been exceptionnal with Monaco this season and he was robbed the "young player of the year" award by Verrati.
> 
> Also It's more than a breakthrough. There isn't a bigger stage than the WC and James is owning it.
> 
> ...


You don't get 'robbed' of an award. You either win it or you don't. 

Also there is a bigger stage than the world cup, its earning your glory through seasons that involve multiple competitions amongst the best in Europe. The majority of James's glory came through Greece, Cote D'ivore and Japan. Those teams are terrible tbh. 

Seriously, player that do well in the world cup have no guarantee of success in their club career, which is was matters most. In 2010, you saw young players like Hernandez and Ozil light up the world cup, but they both failed at the highest level and now are moving onto poverty teams where the belong. 

We have far better prospects than James. He's a talented player, but we have Neymar and Deulofeu in the first team, we also have Adama and Munir in the B tearm. All 4 of those players have a higher potential ceiling than James does, 

When it comes down to it, we just don't need him because we have better.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Sun has us having a potential XI of

De Gea
Rafael
Shaw
Hummels
Vermaelen
Herrera
Vidal
Sanchez
Mata
Rooney
RVP

I'd not be able to attract them to United on FM. One can dream.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> You don't get 'robbed' of an award. You either win it or you don't.
> 
> Also there is a bigger stage than the world cup, its earning your glory through seasons that involve multiple competitions amongst the best in Europe. The majority of James's glory came through Greece, Cote D'ivore and Japan. Those teams are terrible tbh.
> 
> ...












the amount of butthurt


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*










Everyone that lives here has a really high ceiling.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Vader said:


> Sun has us having a potential XI of
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael
> ...


FM is unrealistic; don't worry about that :klopp2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

It's going to take a shit ton of money to get Hames from Monaco.

They don't need money, so they'll just drive up his price.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Mikey Damage said:


> It's going to take a shit ton of money to get Hames from Monaco.
> 
> They don't need money, so they'll just drive up his price.


he's also just moved there last season for 45 mil euros. He's not going anywhere unless its for stupid amounts of money.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Rush said:


> he's also just moved there last season for 45 mil euros. He's not going anywhere unless its for *stupid amounts of money.*


that's the only amount teams pay nowadays


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

2014 and clubs still falling for good world cup performances. when will they learn?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

James Tavernier has joined Wigan for an undisclosed fee.






Thanks for the good times James.


----------



## JTGneverforget (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

apparently Falcao is on his way to RMA after World Cup.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

After? In case he plays shit?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Look at that - Real signing another big name striker while Alvaro Morata (the solution to all their problems) wants to leave after not even being considered. Sometimes I think their transfer policy is stupid and ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

only sometimes?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> You don't get 'robbed' of an award. You either win it or you don't.












BUT WHO WAS AGUERO

egame'd.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Vader said:


> Sun has us having a potential XI of
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael
> ...


I've signed every one of those players for United on recent Fifa saves. It can happen.

All we need is Vidal though. If we're going to sign a winger, sign a few of them and make sure one is ROBBEN, I want to use that smiley for United purposes. We better not moyes around with one winger, one half winger bullshit anymore. FUCK that.

De Gea

Evans Carrick Vermaelen

Rafael-------------------------------Shaw

Herrera Vidal

Mata

Rooney RVP








​WE TACTICAL NOW


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

The only adjustment I'd make is that I'd swap Carrick for Welbz. With those long legs ain't nobody getting past dat guy. Plus, with the space between the back 3 and the midfield, we'd need somebody to carry the ball forward and who better than dat guy Welbz?? When he gets going he's like a train! Who's Yaya Touré, we've got Welbz! :moyes2

WE MAKIN TACTICS UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Actually swap Carrick for FELLAINI and watch him become the bigger Baresi.

The league will be won by the start of February so plenty of time to experiment before conquering Europe on BT Sport.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

You're a genius!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

make sure to tickle his balls too

faggets


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> make sure to tickle his balls too
> 
> faggets


If he wins us titles I'll do more than that :curry2


I'll take him to dinner, too! :


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*Can't wait to see what disappointments lie in wait for Arsenal during this transfer window. Personally I'd like to see Aurier, Benzema + a keeper and centre half

...so obviously we're going to get 3 teenagers from B leagues around Europe.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I can understand why any club in the world would want Vidal but I don't see United getting him at all. He's got too good a thing going at Juve that you'd think he'd only go to a top club in the Champions League. If Real are interested, you'd have to be an idiot not to go there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*:haha @ people suddenly thinking James is the next big superstar off 4 good games at a World Cup against what have honestly been very poor opposition. He's been awesome yes but perspective guys. Having a great world cup doesn't really mean anything in the bigger picture. There's countless examples of great world cup players who don't live up to their reputation acquired there at club level. Calm the fuck down on him. And yeah if he went Real he'd be Isco all over again unless they got rid of Di Maria for him.

Also not sure how saying Deulofeu WILL (not is) be better than James is so laughable. They're both super talented and Deulofeu hasn't had the experience James has had yet. If Deulofeu can sort his final ball and decision making out then he'll be a superstar. But of course that has to happen first in the same way that James has to prove he can play at this level on a regular basis against legit high quality opposition. Doing well in Ligue 1 means nothing I'm afraid in terms of how much of a superstar he is because that league is rubbish. *


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



just1988 said:


> *Can't wait to see what disappointments lie in wait for Arsenal during this transfer window. Personally I'd like to see Aurier, Benzema + a keeper and centre half
> 
> ...so obviously we're going to get 3 teenagers from B leagues around Europe.*


You laugh, but there are some brilliant youngsters out there that you just have to look for. Valentin Cojocaru (Steaua-2 Bucharest) is a good example, and he could soon be better than Szczesny.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

James Rodriguez has been top class for years now. The only thing the World Cup is doing is forcing people to take notice. The kid needs the team to be built around him, which if you saw any post-Falcao Monaco, you'd see isn't a bad bet.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> We have far better prospects than James. He's a talented player, but we have Neymar and Deulofeu in the first team, we also have *Adama* and *Munir* in the B tearm. All 4 of those players have a higher potential ceiling than James does,
> 
> When it comes down to it, we just don't need him because we have better.


EGame sounding like an Arsenal fan. Would love to see how many of these youngsters you've gone on about on here over the years have actually made it at Barca.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*^ still teenagers. Never seen any of them personally but Barca Academy + huge potential is definitely plausible. 

Playing in Portugal and France isn't the sign that someone can be a top 5 player in the world though which is what people are making him out to be. He's obviously quality and has super potential but doing it against elite competition and not the hacks he'll play against in Portugal and France is a whole other thing. If he gets to to the Final and wins this for Colombia and then has a great Champions League campaign for Monaco then you can start hyping him at the level of Messi/Ronaldo but until then let's just calm down a little yeah and enjoy his talent for what it is right now.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Proclaiming that BARCA LAD, Stephen Naismith's understudy, will be better than him is absolutely absurd. Mainly due to the fact that he's only 2 years younger than HAHMES and both are too far away from their peak to even guess who'd be better. Rodriguez doing what he's doing, at 22, with the pressure he's under is absolutely astounding.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

why do seabs and myself agree so much with each other?

gods


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Seabs is a woman and you're agreeing with her because you want her.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *^ still teenagers. Never seen any of them personally but Barca Academy + huge potential is definitely plausible.
> 
> Playing in Portugal and France isn't the sign that someone can be a top 5 player in the world though which is what people are making him out to be. He's obviously quality and has super potential but doing it against elite competition and not the hacks he'll play against in Portugal and France is a whole other thing. If he gets to to the Final and wins this for Colombia and then has a great Champions League campaign for Monaco then you can start hyping him at the level of Messi/Ronaldo but until then let's just calm down a little yeah and enjoy his talent for what it is right now.*


I agree with you.

But when Egame says : "I'm sure Deulofeu will end up better than James", I feel forced to open his biased eyes.

And Ligue 1 isn't that bad either :lol

Actually, a lot of Ligue 1 players are doing great during the World Cup :draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Seabs is a woman and you're agreeing with her because you want her.


tomato/tomato


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> Proclaiming that BARCA LAD, Stephen Naismith's understudy, will be better than him is absolutely absurd. Mainly due to the fact that he's only 2 years younger than HAHMES and both are too far away from their peak to even guess who'd be better. Rodriguez doing what he's doing, at 22, with the pressure he's under is absolutely astounding.


agreed with Irish Jet (not sure how i feel about that :hmm

Barca Lad showed glimpses of his potential at Everton but he is so far off Rodriguez at the moment that its hard to even compare the two.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Tbh, I hate rating players on potential. Too many ifs and buts. Anything can happen to change the course of their career.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

We all remember the potential of LIAM MILLER


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Seabs is a woman and you're agreeing with her because you want her.


who wouldn't want seabs? seabs is a manchester united fan who also happens to like wrestling; she's perfect! :


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

She smells like strawberries too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> Proclaiming that BARCA LAD, Stephen Naismith's understudy, will be better than him is absolutely absurd. Mainly due to the fact that he's only 2 years younger than HAHMES and both are too far away from their peak to even guess who'd be better. Rodriguez doing what he's doing, at 22, with the pressure he's under is absolutely astounding.


*But calling him Stephen Naismith's understudy absolutely isn't absurd. 

I'm not personally saying either will be better because there's no way tell but both have huge potential. Obviously James is easier to argue for because he's playing week in week out because he's further along due to being older and having an easier team to break into at Porto compared to Barca along with playing for his country at a World Cup so really it's not even a comparison to make but I don't see how it's absurd/laughable/whatever crazy adjective people want to throw out. Deulofeu has massive potential if he can sort his decision making out in the final third. Right now that isn't there regularly enough but how many players have that at 19? For me it's even enough to take either side but either side is based largely on guess work, especially so for Deulofeu as he has barely any first team experience. If you watch him play for Spain at youth level (or even Everton at times last season) the potential is crystal clear to see so I don't get what is absurd about saying it COULD happen. *


TNA Original said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> But when Egame says : "I'm sure Deulofeu will end up better than James", I feel forced to open his biased eyes.
> 
> ...


*Well every fan is slightly biased in favour of them own club's players. That's how being a fan largely works. It also usually means they've seen more of that player than others so their opinion of that player is probably more informed. 

And I'm sorry but Ligue 1 is shit in terms of a top player in that league being an actual top player on a global scale. Come back when PSG's supposed superstars do anything outside of that league and the rest don't embarrass themselves in the Champions League Group Stages. Two good teams or even a handful or two of great players in a league doesn't make it a great league that tests players week in week out. *


.christopher. said:


> who wouldn't want seabs? seabs is a manchester united fan who also happens to like wrestling; she's perfect! :


*Changed my mind, I like you now honey.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

What ever happened to Tello and Cuenca going onto be be better than Hazard?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*They didn't? *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


> James Rodriguez has been top class for years now. The only thing the World Cup is doing is forcing people to take notice. The kid needs the team to be built around him, which if you saw any post-Falcao Monaco, you'd see isn't a bad bet.


:kobe10

You are honestly the worst poster on this forum. It must suck being as terrible as you.

Please tell me a year ago if you were asked to give a list of the top class players in the world, you would have put Rodriguez on there. LMAO. 

Seriously, you should stop trying to act like you actually know what you are talking about. 




Curry said:


> EGame sounding like an Arsenal fan. Would love to see how many of these youngsters you've gone on about on here over the years have actually made it at Barca.


LMAO.

Messi, Busi, Pedro, Alba, Bartra (still young), Montoya (still young), Tello (still young) have all been with the first team for years now. Thiago also would have made it, but he's a ******.

Deulofeu and Rafinha are two of the brightest prospects and definitely have what it takes to succeed here. Adama and Munir are probably the two most coveted young players in the world at the moment.

So yeah, basically all of the players I've talked about have made it, have had success or are in the plans for the future of the club.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> Proclaiming that BARCA LAD, Stephen Naismith's understudy, will be better than him is absolutely absurd. Mainly due to the fact that he's only 2 years younger than HAHMES and both are too far away from their peak to even guess who'd be better. Rodriguez doing what he's doing, at 22, with the pressure he's under is absolutely astounding.


Yeah Hernandez, Higuain and Ozil did similar 4 years ago under the same pressure at around the same age. 

Look where they are now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> :kobe10
> 
> You are honestly the worst poster on this forum. It must suck being as terrible as you.
> 
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*I expect we'll see a lot of these La Masia graduates becoming more prominent in the first team over the next couple of seasons now. I think Tello's had his chance but Deulofeu will get his starting next season ahead of Tello now I think. Bartra should be playing a lot of games next season and Montoya might finally get the nod if Alves leaves. Rafinha should definitely get playing time next season under Enrique and with Xavi and Cesc on their way out. Not convinced Sergi Roberto will make it there but he should get his chance next season if he stays too. 

The biggest concern I'd have for Munir and Adama breaking in is that they already have Messi, Neymar, Alexis and Pedro to break past and Deulofeu soon too so they'd have to really develop at an extremely high level early on to really breakthrough. *


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> :kobe10
> 
> You are honestly the worst poster on this forum. It must suck being as terrible as you.
> 
> ...



Talking about worst posters on the forum, you're clearly making a case for yourself.

James top class ? I don't know but he's doing the right thing right now to be called a top class player.

I know rich owners can be pretty stupid sometimes but I don't think Monaco's owner would have paid 45 M € for just a kid with great potential.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


>


No response.

That's what I thought.

:kobe10


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *I expect we'll see a lot of these La Masia graduates becoming more prominent in the first team over the next couple of seasons now. I think Tello's had his chance but Deulofeu will get his starting next season ahead of Tello now I think. Bartra should be playing a lot of games next season and Montoya might finally get the nod if Alves leaves. Rafinha should definitely get playing time next season under Enrique and with Xavi and Cesc on their way out. Not convinced Sergi Roberto will make it there but he should get his chance next season if he stays too.
> 
> The biggest concern I'd have for Munir and Adama breaking in is that they already have Messi, Neymar, Alexis and Pedro to break past and Deulofeu soon too so they'd have to really develop at an extremely high level early on to really breakthrough. *


Talking about Barcelona, was their interdiction to recruit just posponed till 2015 or was it cancelled ?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *Changed my mind, I like you now honey.*


Ho.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Messi, Busi, Pedro, Alba, Bartra (still young), Montoya (still young), Tello (still young) have all been with the first team for years now. Thiago also would have made it, but he's a ******.


Did I say that no players had made it? Some obviously do but what about people like Dos Santos, Cuenca, Nolito, Bojan and Jeffren?



> Deulofeu and Rafinha are two of the brightest prospects and definitely have what it takes to succeed here. *Adama and Munir are probably the two most coveted young players in the world at the moment.*


I'd rather have Pogba tbh


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I reckon the emergence of Barça's youngsters will be an interesting sight to see, especially to look at how they perform against Atleti's title holders and Real's overpaid superstars (plus Gareth Bale).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*A top class player to me is one who has top class performances against other top class teams with top class opposition. James hasn't really been there yet so it's really premature in my mind to declare him a top class player until he starts playing in those sort of games and starts performing. For as impressive as his 4 games this tournament have been they need putting in context. Greece, Ivory Coast, Japan and Uruguay aren't particularly great football teams. Not saying he can't get there but he has to actually get there before he starts to be proclaimed as actually being there. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Curry said:


> I'd rather have Pogba tbh


*Yeah but that's only because he's playing first team football and you've actually seen him play unlike the other two I'm guessing. Pogba is also 21 and Adama and Munir are only 18. Big difference between 18 and 21 (don't say 3 Green Light) in terms of realising potential.*


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I've heard a lot of good things said about David Babunski - why hasn't he been mentioned?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah but that's only because he's playing first team football and you've actually seen him play unlike the other two I'm guessing. Pogba is also 21 and Adama and Munir are only 18. Big difference between 18 and 21 (don't say 3 Green Light) in terms of realising potential.*


Ryan Gauld is better than them both IMO.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah but that's only because he's playing first team football and you've actually seen him play unlike the other two I'm guessing. Pogba is also 21 and Adama and Munir are only 18. Big difference between 18 and 21 (don't say 3 Green Light) in terms of realising potential.*


You'd be correct, I haven't seen Adama and Munir. Given a choice of the three, who would you rather have at United?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

*Pogba because he's further developed as a footballer but comparing a 21 year old playing first team football for Juve and France with two 18 year old academy players is hardly a fair comparison. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> No response.
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> :kobe10


Okay, I'll bite.

One year ago when James Rodriguez was sold for a record breaking fee from Portugal? Are you trying to be dense? (b/c you don't need to.) Of course I would've put him on my list of (young) top class players in the same bracket as Gotze, Hazard, Neymar etc.

Or does top class only mean Ronaldo/Messi/Robben/Iniesta etc? You either didn't understand the FULL ENGLISH in my post or you're blinded by your barca idolatry that you don't see anything that repudiates your notions.

Let me guess. You must have thought that Monaco were throwing away stupid money at an average player and convinced yourself you were right like you always do (b/c thinking is stupid, rit?)

If you're asking me whether I thought he would've been the player of the world cup, then no, but you're fooling yourself if you don't think he's been class ever since AVB's dream run at Porto.



> Yeah Hernandez, Higuain and Ozil did similar 4 years ago under the same pressure at around the same age.
> 
> Look where they are now.


*No mention of Muller or Suarez. Must be a bigot*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



TNA Original said:


> Talking about worst posters on the forum, you're clearly making a case for yourself.
> 
> James top class ? I don't know but he's doing the right thing right now to be called a top class player.
> 
> I know rich owners can be pretty stupid sometimes but I don't think Monaco's owner would have paid 45 M € for just a kid with great potential.


LMAO 

I am the best poster on this forum, kid. I have forgotten more about football than most of the posters on here will ever know. You're some French kid who doesn't even have a full rep bar and your calling me a terrible poster. LOL



Velvet Skybox said:


> I reckon the emergence of Barça's youngsters will be an interesting sight to see, especially to look at how they perform against Atleti's title holders and Real's overpaid superstars (plus Gareth Bale).


It's like comparing Xabi Alonso to Xavi or Iniesta, or Ramos to Puyol. All talented players, but it's clear who is better. 

Our youth team won the UEFA Youth Champions League this year. Adama and Munir tore Benefica's youth team (who are absolute quality) to pieces. 2 goals for Munir and 1 for Adama. 

Towards the end of the game, Munir had stopped taking his opponents seriously. 






:kobe10


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

You're, mate. You're.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> LMAO
> 
> I am the best poster on this forum, kid. I have forgotten more about football than most of the posters on here will ever know. You're some French kid who doesn't even have a full rep bar and your calling me a terrible poster. LOL




Join date : April 2006

I'd ask myself questions if I hadn't a full rep bar after 8 years on this forum.

And Femto has a full rep bar too & you did call him the worst poster on the forum.

Again, I like bias, I'm biased when talking about my favourite teams but you are the most biased poster I've seen on this forum. this is embarrassing.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> LMAO
> 
> I am the best poster on this forum, kid. I have forgotten more about football than most of the posters on here will ever know. You're some French kid who doesn't even have a full rep bar and your calling me a terrible poster. LOL


You cut a decent promo, but that doesn't make what you say true. Many of Barça's youngsters are unproven at the senior level, yet you still treat them like gods.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



> One year ago when James Rodriguez was sold for a record breaking fee from Portugal? Are you trying to be dense? (b/c you don't need to.) Of course I would've put him on my list of (young) top class players in the same bracket as Gotze, Hazard, Neymar etc.


Oh yeah, record breaking fees. Oh man those mean so much when it comes to those rich French clubs. I bet you were jizzing over Lucas Moura too and had him in your top young class players too. Lolllll



> Or does top class only mean Ronaldo/Messi/Robben/Iniesta etc? You either didn't understand the FULL ENGLISH in my post or you're blinded by your barca idolatry that you don't see anything that repudiates your notions.


Nah, you don't understand what top class means. Gotze, Hazard and Neymar were already top class players a year ago, and proved it in their respective leagues and teams. James though? LMAO 



> Let me guess. You must have thought that Monaco were throwing away stupid money at an average player and convinced yourself you were right like you always do (b/c thinking is stupid, rit?)


Oh like you mean what they did with Moutinho? Or the 60 million loan that they are doing with Falcao right now? And you're not making case for yourself. Those French clubs throw stupid money on average players all the time. 



> If you're asking me whether I thought he would've been the player of the world cup, then no, but you're fooling yourself if you don't think he's been class ever since AVB's dream run at Porto.


lolwut

he's literally done nothing since then until now. 

:kobe10


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



TNA Original said:


> Join date : April 2006
> 
> I'd ask myself questions if I hadn't a full rep bar after 8 years on this forum.
> 
> ...


Lollll I haven't been active for 8 years on this forum. Stop trying to act like you know me, punk. 

Femto is an exception, but yeah, unless you have a full rep bar, it's very difficult to your opinion seriously. 



Velvet Skybox said:


> You cut a decent promo, but that doesn't make what you say true. Many of Barça's youngsters are unproven at the senior level, yet you still treat them like gods.


That's because we produce gods of the game. 

Seriously, when you produce players like Messi, Iniesta, Xavi, Puyol, Busi etc...you have the right to claim talented youth in your system. 

Those players are/were the best in the world, they didn't even cost us a cent in transfer fees yet we made them into some of the greatest players of all time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



EGame said:


> Oh yeah, record breaking fees. Oh man those mean so much when it comes to those rich French clubs. I bet you were jizzing over Lucas Moura too and had him in your top young class players too. Lolllll


Nope. Just James.



> Nah, you don't understand what top class means. Gotze, Hazard and Neymar were already top class players a year ago, and proved it in their respective leagues and teams. James though? LMAO


Neymar was in Brazil a year ago.



> Oh like you mean what they did with Moutinho? Or the 60 million loan that they are doing with Falcao right now? And you're not making case for yourself. Those French clubs throw stupid money on average players all the time.


Yeah, but James.



> lolwut
> 
> he's *literally* done nothing since then until now.
> 
> :kobe10


well that's quite clearly not true, but english rit?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Yeah Neymar was in Brazil....destroying teams left right and centre, including the current world champions in the confederations cup. 

:kobe10


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

pls stop polluting my thread with this TRASH


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

sorry, Kiz! I'll be a babe!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> pls stop polluting my thread with this TRASH


COMMISSIONER


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Take action COMMISH.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Velvet Skybox said:


> *You cut a decent promo*, but that doesn't make what you say true. Many of Barça's youngsters are unproven at the senior level, yet you still treat them like gods.


This was a good post.

THIS IS AWESOME *CLAP CLAP*

:bow


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I wonder where Ochoa will land this summer after his great World Cup.

He's a free agent. Some top tier teams could use a great GK.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I honestly think if Arsenal signed Ochoa plus a good striker, they would be complete and ready to challenge for the title. But of course Wenger wouldn't be interested; he'd be busy signing a 19 year old from Mali. Kind of like me on Football Manager to be honest.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: THE WISH YOUR STAR PLAYER A HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> > @DeadlineDayLive: Mexico international goalkeeper Guillermo Ochoa has left French side Ajaccio. (Source: http://t.co/AWHmDwO6K4)
> 
> 
> With Fabianski and Viviano going he would be a great signing and would really be competition for Chezzer who is too comfortable as te number one.


(05-19-2014)

bama3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



TNA Original said:


> I wonder where Ochoa will land this summer after his great World Cup.
> 
> He's a free agent. Some top tier teams could use a great GK.


Love his kit. HAIL HYDRA!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 1m
Ross McCormack has not travelled with the rest of the Leeds United squad to Italy for their pre-season training camp.

Enjoy Shep.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Seabs said:


> *But calling him Stephen Naismith's understudy absolutely isn't absurd.
> 
> I'm not personally saying either will be better because there's no way tell but both have huge potential. Obviously James is easier to argue for because he's playing week in week out because he's further along due to being older and having an easier team to break into at Porto compared to Barca along with playing for his country at a World Cup so really it's not even a comparison to make but I don't see how it's absurd/laughable/whatever crazy adjective people want to throw out. Deulofeu has massive potential if he can sort his decision making out in the final third. Right now that isn't there regularly enough but how many players have that at 19? For me it's even enough to take either side but either side is based largely on guess work, especially so for Deulofeu as he has barely any first team experience. If you watch him play for Spain at youth level (or even Everton at times last season) the potential is crystal clear to see so I don't get what is absurd about saying it COULD happen. *
> 
> ...


Naismith was starting ahead of him at the end of the season. It was a joke based on FACTS. 

I'm fully aware of how talented he is. Still far too early to know if he's going to fulfill his potential, there were reports that he had some attitude problems with Barcelona. He needs to develop a bit physically too IMO, which should come naturally. He'll be great IMO, but the reason I think it's absurd to say that now is that Rodriguez is still developing too, and has already done more in the worlds biggest (although not best) competition than a lot of all time greats have done in their careers. It's just insane to start declaring one or the other as better right now. 

My post was more directed at Egame than you. Who did flat out say that he would be better. Although I should have known better because having a serious football discussion with egame these days is like trying to talk politics with a Labrador.

PSG have been pretty good in the CL the last two years. The league is terrible though. At least Monaco will provide some competition soon.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why did the topic go from top class footballers and James Rodriguez to Barcelona fanfest with unknown youngsters names being thrown about as better players than someone stunning the World Cup?

Oh, of course! Because EGame is involved. First started supporting Barcelona when they beat Manchester United for the Champions League and years of Wikipedia and Football Manager later, he knows everything!



James Rodriguez is top class and has been since hit his stride in his 1st season at Porto.
24 apps, 6 goals, 8 assists at such a young age.

EGame is only knocking him because he said he'd choose Real Madrid over Barca hahahahahahaha.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Luis Suarez could be set to move to Kosovo on loan.

No, that is not a joke.

_Link_


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> PSG have been pretty good in the CL the last two years.


They got bounced as soon as they got real competition.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Never fails to amaze how bitter some of you get over EGame. 

And yeah what Joel said about PSG.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

PSG will bounce back in the CL now that they've paid 50m for GOAT Luiz.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Joel said:


> They got bounced as soon as they got real competition.


Or in last season's case, Chelsea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Femto said:


> Or in last season's case, Chelsea.


Won as many trophies as Bayern did last season :draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

GUYS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pogba's agent says Pogba isn't leaving Juventus this summer.

THERE YOU GO, KIZ, TRANSFER TALK FOR YOUR PRECIOUS TRANSFER THREAD.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Luis Suarez could be set to move to Kosovo on loan.
> 
> No, that is not a joke.
> 
> _Link_


When everyone ignores actual transfer news...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Pogba's agent says Pogba isn't leaving Juventus this summer.
> 
> THERE YOU GO, KIZ, TRANSFER TALK FOR YOUR PRECIOUS TRANSFER THREAD.


Good :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Pogba's agent says Pogba isn't leaving Juventus this summer.
> 
> THERE YOU GO, KIZ, TRANSFER TALK FOR YOUR PRECIOUS TRANSFER THREAD.


SORRY, SOMEONE HAS TO DO SOME ACTUAL MODDING ONCE IN A WHILE

:cool2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZ'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Done some title changing modding for this thread. That's my mod work done for the day :kobe10


I'm wondering if Mourinho has soured on Costa. It's kind of strange that he has a release clause and there has been no talk about his move to Chelsea since Spain were in the World Cup. All seems kind of strange to me. The Luis deal is weird too since he wasn't at the World Cup at all, so there wasn't really anything to stop it getting sorted out. Still early days in the window, but I thought both the Atleti guys and Tiago actually would have been sorted by now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZ'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i will molest everything you love


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZ'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Wasn't Costa finalised when he had his medical? Maybe Jose and Roman are just busy enjoying the World Cup? Or Wimbledon. Or the WNBA. Ok probably not the WNBA because LOL WOMEN (sorry fellow ladies)*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZ'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jose was in Africa tasting different foods or something as he is some food ambassador. That actually sounded silly to type. Well they said Costa had the medical before the World Cup, but who knows if that was true? If he had a medical, that must mean we triggered his release clause and Costa was saying it looked like he was going to Chelsea, so surely personal terms won't be an issue? It's just strange that nothing new has come out.

Maybe it's just me hoping we don't buy him :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZ'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sounds pretty lame.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Irish Jet said:


> Naismith was starting ahead of him at the end of the season. It was a joke based on FACTS.


Naismith plays as a CAM & a striker for Everton, Gerard plays on the right wing.

Not really a fact like.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*



Baines On Toast said:


> Naismith plays as a CAM & a striker for Everton, Gerard plays on the right wing.
> 
> Not really a fact like.


But what the fuck do you know?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

Greg O'Keeffe ‏@GregOK 3h
Believe reports Barry will sign today or tomorrow are wide of mark. Talks still ongoing but he hasn't made up his mind yet on next step #EFC

Hurry up and join us yer arl tit. 



Irish Jet said:


> But what the fuck do you know?


In all honesty, not a lot.

I just wait until Seabs posts and copy what she has to say normally. :homer3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

I got the weirdest boner last time seabs got angry


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like Toni Kroos maybe off to Real Madrid. Reports suggest Real have agreed a 5 yr contract with him, but have yet to negotiate a fee with Bayern.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agreeing the contract first and the fee second has always seemed to me like doing it the wrong way round.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That's because it is unless the player's club have actually given permission for them to speak to the player before agreeing a fee. Some clubs just think it's okay to tap players up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










well barca wanted the apology...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

'suffered the physical result of a bite in a collision he suffered with me' :lmao still not outright admitting it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LOL'D at the third point. 

This will be enough for Zubi to sign the cunt.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There won't be a ninth bite.

Very much promise.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I really hope that this Suarez apology is the next step in him moving to Barcelona this summer. The guy is the best striker in the world and the sooner he leaves the Prem, the better...for Arsenal*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd just like to ask Andre what he thinks of HIS BOY Kyle Lafferty signing with Norwich.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

McCormack is now off to Fulham to seems interesting as to why he would leave a Championship club for another Championship club but it's his career I guess


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hamada said:


> I'd just like to ask Andre what he thinks of HIS BOY Kyle Lafferty signing with Norwich.



Barring the odd GOAT spell of form after the month of March in basically every season he spent at Rangers, he is a massively inconsistent player who is likely going to get near to double figures, but could just as easily get only one or two.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Debuchy to Arsenal, I guess.

I'd rather have Aurier.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










THE GOAT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> THE GOAT


Pic doesn't show


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZ'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Done some title changing modding for this thread. That's my mod work done for the day :kobe10
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if Mourinho has soured on Costa. It's kind of strange that he has a release clause and there has been no talk about his move to Chelsea since Spain were in the World Cup. All seems kind of strange to me. The Luis deal is weird too since he wasn't at the World Cup at all, so there wasn't really anything to stop it getting sorted out. Still early days in the window, but I thought both the Atleti guys and Tiago actually would have been sorted by now.


When was the last time you logged into Joal.com?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

McCormack is off to Fulham I'm normally a positive kind of guy but I fear for Leeds next season I really think we will be relegated 

Also :ti at 25 million for Lallana


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> McCormack is off to Fulham I'm normally a positive kind of guy but I fear for Leeds next season I really think we will be relegated
> 
> Also :ti at 25 million for Lallana


Im a Reds fan and i agree. Really good player and i hope he does well for us, but the money is silly....again by us. Thought we had learnt our lesson by now.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, not worth 25m but he's English and whatnot. Still think he'll be a very good player for us as he fits the Rodgers game/style. It'll be an interesting first 11 come first game of the season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There were reports that we may have agreed a fee for Moreno too. We still need a CB too and probably another player, possibly Shaquiri.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I like Lallana as a player. Think it's a great signing for Liverpool. Hopefully he perfomes well for them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

25 mil is around 10 more than should be paid for Lallana but dat English tax. Could be worse, we could have spent ~27-28 mil on a potato with an afro


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tweet from an Italian journalist: 

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri 
Atletico Madrid made an offer of 30m€ for both Handanovic and Icardi. Rejected by Inter

Maybe that means Atletico have been told they're not getting Courtois back this season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I don't think £25m is terrible for Lallana. He should be a very valuable player for Liverpool next season and should be pretty low risk as he's proven quality not only in this league but also in a similar system. By today's standards is not ludicrous. I think a lot of people in this thread need to just start accepting that prices like these are the norm now so aren't as inflated as they make out. Plus I think it's less of an issue for teams with big spending budgets like us and Liverpool clearly have this summer. Obviously it's more of a waste if a team who only have £10m to spend spent £8m of it one player.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm happy with Lallana. You can all suck it when England looks glorious for the Brodge, but continues to be awful for the Hodge.

It hasn't taken Rakitic long to get with the disgraceful Barca behaviour. Tap Suarez up all you want, we're happy to sell if you pay enough (that includes Sanchez, thanks).



iMac said:


> Tweet from an Italian journalist:
> 
> Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri
> Atletico Madrid made an offer of 30m€ for both Handanovic and Icardi. Rejected by Inter
> ...


Poor Tancredi's never got anything right in his life. I bet he has two left hands, and he still doesn't know which one is left.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lallana has handled this whole thing like a grade A twat if what is being said is true


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ali Dia said:


> Lallana has handled this whole thing like a grade A twat if what is being said is true


What is being said?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

April 2013, having been made captain the previous season, signs a five year deal, and to quote; "If someone was to say that I'd end my career playing for Southampton in the Premier League then I'd snap your hand off for it."

AL: “Last season, deep down, I was thinking: hopefully one day I'll be able to play in that team. That dream is reality now.” #LallanaLFC 

reading on the southampton forums i can see why a few aren't too pleased with lallana. also stuff saying that he refused to play with southampton if he didn't get a move through.

Alex Goring Crook @alex_crook · 12m
Have filed my copy now so can reveal Adam Lallana told #saintsfc he would never play for them again prior to his move to #LFC 

seems like this was poorly handled.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Said he wouldn't play for Southampton again. I'm guessing it's in response to their board ignoring contact from players, which came out in the Lovren story too.



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> April 2013, having been made captain the previous season, signs a five year deal, and to quote; "If someone was to say that I'd end my career playing for Southampton in the Premier League then I'd snap your hand off for it."
> 
> AL: “Last season, deep down, I was thinking: hopefully one day I'll be able to play in that team. That dream is reality now.” #LallanaLFC
> 
> ...


tbf at the first part, I doubt he expected a transfer either. Maybe Clattenberg was right though. :dozy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ali Dia said:


> Lallana has handled this whole thing like a grade A twat if what is being said is true


:banderas

Just sell us Lovren too while we're picking apart your club.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£25m is inflated but guess it is what it is. Still happy to have the guy at the club and like Seabs said should be a good addition no matter what.

Lovren next pls


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ali Dia I feel your pain amigo. It ain't right that these big clubs can come in and just take all our best players. We should form a union or something.

Also, Romain Amalfitano has joined some poverty French club I can't remember the name of for an undisclosed fee.






Thanks for the good times Romain.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ryan Gauld off to Sporting Lisbon. Great move for him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> Ali Dia I feel your pain amigo. It ain't right that these big clubs can come in and just take all our best players. We should form a union or something.
> 
> Also, Romain Amalfitano has joined some poverty French club I can't remember the name of for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> ...


Shola's the one that really hurts.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Increased TV money etc means that these are the types of prices that clubs will have to pay for the best talents at English clubs

25M is worth it for all those Cruyff turns :yum:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Twitter has ruined the transfer window tbh, every gobshite with a keyboard starts a rumour and it spreads like wildfire.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










another career ended in the GRAVEYARD


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh God.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

RIP IN PEACE Diego Costa's career.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










SOON.jpg


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So apparently Siem De Jong (brother of Luuk, son of Nigel) has passed a medical and is close to signing for us. That one has come out of nowhere. Captain of Ajax, can't say I've seen much of him but I hear good things. Could be a good signing for us if it's true


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If he's anything like his brother then you're fucked.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So does Costa's footballing talent now enter the body of another player or does it just float off into space?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> So does Costa's footballing talent now enter the body of another player or does it just float off into space?


If you're lucky it might enter brain dead Iago Aspas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










FUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

RAKITIC. omg.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hamada said:


> I'd just like to ask Andre what he thinks of HIS BOY Kyle Lafferty signing with Norwich.


Massively underwhelmed. He could "do a job" at championship level, but really we need to be bringing in someone who can destroy the division before making the step up to the premier league. He's the type of signing that will leave us in the same situation that we were in during 13/14 IF we go back up again.

In other news, Snodgrass completed his move to Hull for a cool £7 million. Thank the fitba gods that Steve Bruce has a silly budget :banderas


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Heard that Southampton agreed a fee for Tadic. How they reinvest all the money they've made from Shaw and Lallana is one of the most interesting parts of this transfer window to me. Haven't seen too much of Tadic but from what I've heard he could be a good signing for them. I just hope they can keep hold of Rodriguez, Schneiderlin and Lovren.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea are 100% my pick to win the leauge next season at this point. Fucking hell I hope that Costa flops.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently we're going to up our 3.5 mil offer for Mutch that got knocked back. Journos up here reckon they've set a price tag of £5mil. Which is reasonable when compared to the price Snodgrass and reportedly McCormack are off for. Suppose this has something to do with the new TV money coming in.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> Chelsea are 100% my pick to win the leauge next season at this point. Fucking hell I hope that Costa flops.


Wouldn't be surprised if he did, he only had 1 good season. Don't really think he's worth the hype or the 32m


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Defender Tony Hibbert has today signed a new two-year contract with the Club. #EFC 

:mark:

EDIT: I'll be gutted if Tadic joins Southampton, I've wanting Everton to sign him for 12 months now


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Tony Barrett @TonyBarretTimes 1h
> A Barcelona delegation will arrive in London tomorrow to open talks with Liverpool over the proposed transfer of Luis Suarez.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Imagine if you draw Barca in the groups?

At least you'd only have to face him in one game :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


>


We're not only taking your best player, we're taking your CL hopes for the next few years too. 

Eat shit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Imagine if you draw Barca in the groups?


.
.



EGame said:


> We're not only taking your best player, we're taking your CL hopes for the next few years too.
> 
> Eat shit.





Joel said:


> *Imagine if you draw Barca in the groups?*


PLEASE FOOTBALL GODS

I WANT EGAME'S HEART ON A FUCKING PLATE. I'LL EAT THAT INSTEAD. SEASONED WITH HIS SWEET TEARS


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Those feels when Suarez is sent off at Anfield and Rickie Lambert scores a late header to send Barca out of the Champions League.

:bow


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Giving off a pretty strong rapey vibe there imo


Looks like Debuchy is close to leaving as well


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


>


80 million to go out and find a top class player :yum:

No doubt we'll miss the snide man but I think we'll be alight in the long run. I would hope we've learned from Tottenham and won't spend the money on 3-5 above average players and instead put the money towards 1-2 world class players.

Easier said than done mind you, but I trust the management to do what's right.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why the fuck have I just sat here and listened to all four of those all the way through.



oh right transfers. yedlin pls gus. even thought we'll probably end up w/ geoff cameron instead (not that i'd complain)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










£60m release clause and six year deal. good bye, Sweet Prince. xxx


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gauld and Dier there now. Dat British yoof.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SO MUCH 'GOODBYE MY LOVER'.

:floyd1

If he does leave, we must replace him with a player like Sanchez, or else we're pretty fooked.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No way Barca will cough up 80 mil without being utter cunts about how they do it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> No way Barca will cough up 80 mil without being utter cunts about how they do it.


Well they're going to have to be since we will not sell if the release clause isn't met. Wouldn't mind a 55/60 + Sanchez deal in fairness but I'd rather see the full 80 coming our way.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£45m + Sanchez is the best I think we'll get. I'll be happy enough with that, considering Suarez's clause is apparently between £70m and £80m. Sanchez at around £30-35m is about right. I'd rather get Sanchez then the full clause because I can't see us spending the money any better than potentially on Sanchez.

Not sure what our obsession with Ryan Bertrand is, but we're apparently after him again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lel

You can have CHAMPIONS LEAGUE WINNER Bertand. Probably gonna replace that potato Enrique.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, definitely not replacing Cissokho. We're going to clear two left backs just for Bertrand.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

m'vila to inter is apparently done. m'vila has halved his wages to force the move through


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rubin said he went off the rails when we were interested in him before January. Apparently stopped training. Surprised someone would want to take a punt on him, but less surprised it's an Italian club.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

always thought him moving to Rubin Kazan was an odd one in the first place


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's so fitting that Suarez goes to Barcelona. A scumbag organisation through and through.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Well they're going to have to be since we will not sell if the release clause isn't met. Wouldn't mind a 55/60 + Sanchez deal in fairness but I'd rather see the full 80 coming our way.


You can't expect Barca to pay the full £80m seeing as Suarez is banned for 4 months. Don't punish Barca for something that happened with Uruguay! :darren


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports have Bentia in the bag for City as soon as Roma sign a replacement. i know very little about the lad, bar the headlines from this one season.. he a worthy Kompany partner ppl?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

One of the best Serie A defenders this last season. Had been linked with a move to Bayern and Pep seemed to like him. He has decent pace and does well 1 v 1 when I've seen him. I think the fee will be quite heavy though, but it shouldn't matter, I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

do not like the reports of benatia refusing to play for roma to force through a move. not the type of person we should be targeting.

good player, overpaying, probably gonna lose him to afcon. very meh on this.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FC Barcelona ‏@FCBarcelona 25m
@jmbartomeu: "Luis Suarez has apologised for his actions and this honors him. It's not always easy to admit one's mistakes" #fcblive

:lmao

He's not your player yet. Alexis pls.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> FC Barcelona ‏@FCBarcelona 25m
> @jmbartomeu: "Luis Suarez has apologised for his actions and this honors him. It's not always easy to admit one's mistakes" #fcblive
> 
> FC Barcelona ‏@FCBarcelona 19m
> ...


They've already deleted the Suarez tweet. Expect nothing else from those classy cunts :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Suarez to Barca srsly happening?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah because you need another forward when you have Lionel Messi....


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

30m for Benatia who's likely to fuck off for the AFCON? He's a quality player but if he settles with Kompany, can we really risk losing him in the business end of the season? I know we'll have Nasty & Demi but will they be able to slot right in? Took a while for Demichelis to find his footing and Nasty has barely played.


Also news,

Di Maria apparently has offers from Monaco, PSG, Arsenal, City and United and City are keen to wrap up a deal for Di Maria or Alexis Sanchez


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Is Suarez to Barca srsly happening?


Suarez + Barcelona : Ratings


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Re: Suarez to Barca.

If I were Pepe, I'd be really concerned. DEM teeth. DEM feet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Benatia is one of the three defenders in world football who is actually good. Would give City two of the three. 

Not fair.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

West Ham have had a £1.5m bid for Andy Roberson turned down. Please fuck off. Ta. FM is coming to life


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

KEVIN STEWART THE FUTURE GOAT

Put him straight into the team at RB

Give Glen a coupon for a free holiday trip around the world and tell him to take as long as he wants


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barcelona director has landed in London to meet with Saurez's officials. 

Oh this transfer is DELICIOUS. dozy)

Liverpool fans...

how does it feel to know that we are taking your best player?
how does it feel to know that we are taking your CL hopes for next season?
how does it feel to know that we can lure any of your top players? 
how does it feel to know that we can bend you over buttfuck you like we've done to Arsenal so many times, and you have no choice to take it like the weak little whores that you are? 

:dozy

WELCOME TO FC BARCELONA. EL CANIBALE.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anyone willing to pay more than £50m for Suarez hasn't thought it properly through.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll let you know how I feel when Suarez plays his first game for Barca in fifteen years time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He's still a world class footballer at the end of the day. If Barca can afford him while still having money left for a CB (lol) and can find a way to accommodate Messi, Neymar and Suarez in the same team then it's a great signing for them. Price is all relative to what they can afford. World class footballers don't exactly come cheap anymore. Even for his disciplinary problems he's someone you'd rather have in your team than the opposition's team and also the type of player that can be the difference between Barca winning the title and/or CL or not. Obviously they need a defence too but they can win La Liga at least without one.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The fact that Suarez is immune to many obscene conducts, whilst a top club like Barcelona still wants him, is a testament to his abilities. No matter how gritty he is as a player, he's arguably the best CF in the world and, as they say, a game-changer.

I'm not surprised at all that his stock remains unchanged. If Enrique can make the trio of Messi, Suarez, and Neymar work together, it's going to be magical. IF...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *He's still a world class footballer at the end of the day. If Barca can afford him while still having money left for a CB (lol) and can find a way to accommodate Messi, Neymar and Suarez in the same team then it's a great signing for them. Price is all relative to what they can afford. World class footballers don't exactly come cheap anymore. Even for his disciplinary problems he's someone you'd rather have in your team than the opposition's team and also the type of player that can be the difference between Barca winning the title and/or CL or not. Obviously they need a defence too but they can win La Liga at least without one.*


Its a pointless signing for them. You look at Barca's team and the one thing you don't think is "hmm, its good but you could do with another attacker". Still if they pay 80-85 mil, or say 50 mil + sanchez then i'll take it. Take the money, pay for Moreno, get in another CB and we'd be fine.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I wouldn't say pointless. He's better than Alexis and Pedro. He isn't essential. There were a lot of games last season where Barca struggled for an attacker other than Messi to really step up when they needed them to though. *


----------



## Not Here Long Yo (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Barcelona director has landed in London to meet with Saurez's officials.
> 
> Oh this transfer is DELICIOUS. dozy)
> 
> ...


You're not Spanish you dick head. Actually support a team in a country you live in you fucking spaz.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Not Here Long Yo said:


> You're not Spanish you dick head. Actually support a team in a country you live in you fucking spaz.


At least your name is correct.


----------



## Not Here Long Yo (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh a fucking degenerate bitter. How's the Europa League?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How did my alt break out of its cage? :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

not here long yo


----------



## Not Here Long Yo (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Get the white handkerchiefs out, EGame. Twat.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Suarez does go to Barca what are the odds that his suspension gets reduced? It's all so set-up :rtruth:



Not Here Long Yo said:


> You're not Spanish you dick head. Actually support a team in a country you live in you fucking spaz.


I'll neither confirm or deny that was me 

It was me

No it wasn't


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Not Here Long Yo said:


> Oh a fucking degenerate bitter. How's the Europa League?


I'll dry bum you back over to the Wirral you bad halfbreed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Not Here Long Yo said:


> You're not Spanish you dick head. Actually support a team in a country you live in you fucking spaz.


Lolllll

Say that to my face with your real account and see what happens. :dozy


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Barcelona director has landed in London to meet with Saurez's officials.
> 
> Oh this transfer is DELICIOUS. dozy)
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you to say things like that ??

I wonder if you have some respect for people who AREN'T Barca fans ?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He respects me :lenny

inb4 Irish Jet tells me who I apparently support again.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

With that Scottish lad going to Sporting CP, I approve of British players going out to foreign clubs, it always adds that little bit of continental flair to the national sides, even when you see it just on loan, such as Cole at Lille or LE GRAND FRANCAIS Joey Barton at Marseille. Bit different to when you had the likes of Gazza, Ince or Platt in Italy, but it would really add if national talent went to play in foreign leagues.


Hope Lafferty adds some Italian flair to Norwich though amirite Andre :brodgers


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who's alt was that? :lmao

Created purely to abuse EGame.

What a ******.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



TNA Original said:


> What the hell is wrong with you to say things like that ??
> 
> I wonder if you have some respect for people who AREN'T Barca fans ?


What the hell is wrong with me?! What hell is wrong with you? You support France for godsake. 

You support players that *RAPE* and *VIOLATE* underage *PROSTITUTES*. GET OUT OF HERE.



Seabs said:


> *He respects me :lenny
> 
> inb4 Irish Jet tells me who I apparently support again.*


I can confirm, I are respect. 

:dozy


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anyone who's seen EGame post is a suspect.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Opening bid of 55.7 million pounds from Barca for Suarez according to reports

Credit to them, thought they'd start at 30 knowing how those lot like to do things



EGame said:


> What the hell is wrong with me?! What hell is wrong with you? You support France for godsake.
> 
> You support players that *RAPE* and *VIOLATE* underage *PROSTITUTES*. GET OUT OF HERE.
> 
> ...


I like how you didn't bold underage. Kinda important that fact


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

EGame confirmed to be part of the Rolf Harris brigade :dozy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Inb4 Suarez signs for Barca, does something stupid and gets banned from football forever. 

The tears from EGame would be so so sweet.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Arsenal have agreed personal terms with Alexis Sánchez but their offer to Barcelona is less than Liverpool. (Source: @GuillemBalague)


Alexispls


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Football would be a lot nicer if Arsène Wenger stopped being such a cheap bastard. Arsenal would be actual contenders for the title then.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*WARNING: Not an accountant*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:wall

yes plz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*ALEXIS PLZ

PLZ ALEXIS PLZ
*​
Edit: Reports of a £70+M bid. Oh lawdddddd


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Football would be a lot nicer if Arsène Wenger stopped being such a cheap bastard. Arsenal would be actual contenders for the title then.


Why spend money when you can get people like Yaya Sanogo on a free?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck. Really want Alexis at Juve.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Football would be a lot nicer if Arsène Wenger stopped being such a cheap bastard. Arsenal would be actual contenders for the title then.


*Yeah because Wenger is the guy who negotiates transfer offers etc...

Not sure what to make of Sanchez at Arsenal, sure he's a class player but so was Arshavin when we signed him.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is we Cuadrado and Vidal yet?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> ‏@Benzema:
> see you on friday bro !!! @MesutOzil1088


Benzema to Arsenal confirmed guis


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Or Özil back to Real? Either way, things just got interesting.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Or Özil back to Real? Either way, things just got interesting.


:lmao :lmao it might click with you soon.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Or Özil back to Real? Either way, things just got interesting.


:aryalol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


Neymar - Suarez - Messi
Iniesta - Rakitic
Busquets​:kobe7


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Nige™;36254506 said:


> Neymar - Suarez - Messi
> Iniesta - Rakitic
> Busquets​:kobe7


Till they master that, Suarez will be gone.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Is we Cuadrado and Vidal yet?


You're not getting Vidal. No one is.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Wenger wants Alexis him as a pure striker. In that case, I hope our realistic starting 11 is:

--------------------Sanchez--------------------

----------Cazorla----Ozil-----Theo-------------

--------------Ramsey----Schneiderlin-----------

--------Gibbs---Koscielny---BFG----Aurier------

--------------------Szczesny-------------------

Sub bench of:

Giroud
Ox
Monreal
Arteta
Wilshere
Vermaelen
Backup GK

Then, when our inevitable mid-season injury outbreak comes, we still have:

Sanogo
JOEL CAMPBELL
Jenk
Flamini
Podolski
Gnabry

Now that I look at it, we should probably bring in another CB too.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I guess I'm just not thinking because of the lack of football...

So called news: no one wants to pay Adel Taarabt's wage. Shocker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Sanchez goes to Arsenal and you all sell Suarez, who do you Liverpool boys want as his replacement?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Is Sanchez goes to Arsenal and you all sell Suarez, who do you Liverpool boys want as his replacement?


Lambert has already signed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Apparently Wenger wants Alexis him as a pure striker. In that case, I hope our realistic starting 11 is:
> 
> --------------------Sanchez--------------------
> 
> ...


My dick is so hard right now with the thought of that front six.

Treble? :wenger


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> If Sanchez goes to Arsenal and you all sell Suarez, who do you Liverpool boys want as his replacement?


I would spend the 80M to fund a drone strike on La Masia


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LOL @ the people negging me for my previous post, Do you really think your negs do anything to me? I have MASSIVE rep power. Don't even fucking bother. 

Also, sorry to say Liverpool fans, but it looks like Alexis WANTS to go to Arsenal. We are famous for letting players go for cheaper to clubs hat they actually want to go to (Villa. Ibra etc...)

Looks like we will pay upfront 80m for Suarez and then sell Sanchez to Arsenal for 35m. 

Net cost of Saurez = 45m 

Worth it.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> What the hell is wrong with me?! What hell is wrong with you? You support France for godsake.
> 
> You support players that *RAPE* and *VIOLATE* underage *PROSTITUTES*. GET OUT OF HERE.


The prostitute wasn't raped, she was paid and well paid to get laid. From where i stand, It's a win-win situation.

And age is just a number. I've seen photos and I still can't believe she was underraged.....plastic surgery has become an art nowadays.


Now back to topic, if Suarez does leave Liverpool to Barcelona, what would be his price ? Because, besides the mental issues, he might be the third best player in the World.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



TNA Original said:


> The prostitute wasn't raped, *she was paid and well paid to get laid. From where i stand, It's a win-win situation.*
> 
> *And age is just a number*. I've seen photos and I still can't believe she was underraged.....plastic surgery has become an art nowadays.
> 
> ...


I lol'd at the bolded and at the same time approve of your logic. 

:banderas

Also, it depresses me that Sanchez is going to Arsenal, no better way to ruin your career than to sign for Arsene. 

Also lol @ using him as a striker, just lol. Alexis is a brilliant player, but a consistent and reliable goalscorer he is not.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The aforementioned underage prostitute...










It's cool. She's 22 now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



TNA Original said:


> The prostitute wasn't raped, she was paid and well paid to get laid. From where i stand, It's a win-win situation.
> 
> *And age is just a number.* I've seen photos and I still can't believe she was underraged.....plastic surgery has become an art nowadays.
> 
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Slient Alarm said:


> The aforementioned underage prostitute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would go to prison for her, brothers

Fuck it, I'd go to the electric chair even


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh lawdy they're all coming out of the woodwork now. We need to get Detective Snowman back to conduct Operation WF Yewtree.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


>


I admit the quote was kind of cliche but when the scandal became known to everybody, she was 17. I saw photos of her back then and I was stunned to learn she was 17 because she looks like she was at least 22 or 23.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I would go to prison for her, brothers
> 
> *Fuck it, I'd go to the electric chair even*


So you're basically going to straight-up murder her :side:

You people











Joel said:


> If Sanchez goes to Arsenal and you all sell Suarez, who do you Liverpool boys want as his replacement?


One Reus please. Or Mueller. Or both actually

I can dream you assholes


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Tiago back to Chelsea is a thing?

Kind of :deandre about it


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> So you're basically going to straight-up murder her :side:
> 
> You people


Accidental drowning, brother :kobe6 :millhouse

Sturridge

Sterling Reus Lallana Muller

Hendo Gerrard Allen

Sakho Flanno

Mignolet​
:trips5


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

just because the world cup is having a break does not give you new woat posters the right to desecrate my baby.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I would go to prison for her brothers
> 
> Fuck it, I'd go to the electric chair even


The removal of one comma makes you a raging homosexual.

She is superb though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> So Tiago back to Chelsea is a thing?
> 
> Kind of :deandre about it


It's a good free signing, you WOAT.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The leaked United kits :favre


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *I wouldn't say pointless. He's better than Alexis and Pedro. He isn't essential. There were a lot of games last season where Barca struggled for an attacker other than Messi to really step up when they needed them to though. *


Yeah but spending 80 mil to get someone a little bit better (little bit being relative here) is ehhhhhhh. 



Joel said:


> If Sanchez goes to Arsenal and you all sell Suarez, who do you Liverpool boys want as his replacement?


Realistically or who would i really really like to come? b/c as Hank said, Reus or Muller would be sweet. Can't see either of them leaving Germany though. 

Mignolet

Flanno Sakho *Martinez* *Moreno*

Gerrard Hendo

Lallana

Sterling Sturridge Coutinho​
Bench/Sqaud: Reina, Lambert, Allen, Borini, Suso, Lucas, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Kolo, Enrique, Kelly.

So yeah, sign Martinez from Sociedad, Moreno from Sevilla then getting one of Markovic or Shaqiri. Or do the afformentioned splurge on Reus/Muller pls :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool may get 80m for Suarez, but I doubt they'd spend it wisely. Perhaps they've learned, but if Liverpool aren't smart this time around, it could be like Spurs last season and the manner they dissipated all the Bale money.

Also, to 'Pool fans, is Sturridge good enough to be the main striker at Liverpool? I know he's coming off a sensational season, but is he really made out of that fabric?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ITALIA saying we've agreed a 30.2 mil fee with roma for benatia

lot of money, but that's the way it is


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Also, to 'Pool fans, is Sturridge good enough to be the main striker at Liverpool? I know he's coming off a sensational season, but is he really made out of that fabric?


If he stays fit, then yes. I think he'd thrive on the opportunity to be the 'main' striker. The only problem is that if we do sell Suarez and don't replace him with anyone nearly as good as him, then we won't be scoring as many goals like last season. That's why we need to get in some top quality defenders.

30.2m for Benatia is way too much but he's a good player.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well, he IS better than David Luiz.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Liverpool may get 80m for Suarez, but I doubt they'd spend it wisely. Perhaps they've learned, but if Liverpool aren't smart this time around, it could be like Spurs last season and the manner they dissipated all the Bale money.
> 
> Also, to 'Pool fans, is Sturridge good enough to be the main striker at Liverpool? I know he's coming off a sensational season, but is he really made out of that fabric?


Like Destiny said it's more down to his ability to stay fit more than anything. He certainly has the ability to be the main striker so as long as he can stay healthy everything should be cool.

The problem defo would be replacing Suarez though. If Sanchez doesn't go through then we have to put the Suarez money to good use. Having Champo League will defo help in that respect.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i'd rather see 30 mil spent on benatia than 20 mil spent on mangala tbleroy


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The papers in Italy are talking about Nastasic going to Juve or Roma. Not sure why City would be open to letting him go unless they're planning to go for another center back in addition to Benatia. I'd happily take Nastasic at Juve.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sturridge proved more than adequate last time Suarez bit someone. I'd like to have some good competition in though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Blatter praising Suarez for apologizing. LMAO

That ban is being reduced the second the puts pen to paper in Barcelona


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sturridge has shown for England imo that he needs the right players around him to support him and allow him to not be the only player a team relies on for goals. Liverpool's system even without Suarez should still work for him but he won't be at the level he was last season without him.*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think the Nastasic story has any truth to it at all. We just released a CB, why would we sell another one and only bring one in? Plus Nastasic is young and a long term player for us. His debut season was superb and he suffered with injuries last year.

And for 7/8m? No way. We signed him for that + Savic.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I don't think the Nastasic story has any truth to it at all. We just released a CB, why would we sell another one and only bring one in? Plus Nastasic is young and a long term player for us. His debut season was superb and he suffered with injuries last year.
> 
> And for 7/8m? No way. We signed him for that + Savic.


Its only a loan deal being reported most places.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Its only a loan deal being reported most places.


Seen reports now that Nastasic could be included in a £23.9m deal for Benatia.



> Nastasic in Benatia-Man City deal It’s reported Roma want Matija Nastasic plus €30m cash to hand Mehdi Benatia over to Manchester City.
> 
> It has been known for some time that the Citizens are eager to snap up the Moroccan international centre-back. However, the Daily Mirror claimed a deal had been struck for €37m (£29.4m) and Sky Sport Italia insist that is not enough for Roma.
> 
> ...


www.football-italia.net/51491/nastasic-benatia-man-city-deal


I'd like to see Nastasic stay as the quality he holds at just 22? Imagine him in 6 years. He'll be one of the best in the world.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Diego Costa, Tiago, Filipe Luis... Abramovich might as well just buy the whole of Atlético while he's at it. 

If a club with good players but less money does something good, then a club with more money buys all their good players next season. It happens all the time


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Do we have a kit thread on here?

Anyway the new Hibs home shirt








:ti


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> Do we have a kit thread on here?
> 
> Anyway the new Hibs home shirt
> 
> ...


Yep, and thats awful.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kroos to Real Madrid is such an odd signing, where will he fit in/who will leave to accommodate him?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> Do we have a kit thread on here?
> 
> Anyway the new Hibs home shirt
> 
> ...


If I were a Hibs player, I'd be humiliated. Not because I would be playing in the Championship, but because I would be playing in the Championship wearing _that_.

No wonder ten of your players left.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If rumours of Di Maria leaving are true, then their midfield needs another player.

Modric Kroos
---Alonso

Isco might find himself banished to the wings b/c his skillset doesn't suit a CM and Ancelotti has done away with his preferred position.

Still, I don't know if we'd let him go this year b/c Pep seems to really like him. Might be better to just have him play out the rest of his contract and let him leave on a free next season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Arsenal are hoping to sign both Juventus' Arturo Vidal and Barcelona's Alexis Sánchez. (Source: @JWTelegraph)


loooooooooooooooool never going to happen in a million years


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

valdes has failed a medical at monaco (shock horror) and they won't be signing him

from arguably the most in form keeper before his injury to kinda being in fitba limbo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Mourinho signing all of Atletico's players so he can attempt the "not my team" excuse again?



Seabs said:


> *Sturridge has shown for England imo that he needs the right players around him to support him and allow him to not be the only player a team relies on for goals. Liverpool's system even without Suarez should still work for him but he won't be at the level he was last season without him.*


He carried us through the early games of the season when Suarez was toothy and Sterling wasn't in the team yet.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Craig Gordon signs for Celtic. If he's actually at a stage where he won't keep breaking down that could be a great move for them. Happy that his career is trying to get back on track because he really was super for us when he was fit. Well, besides coming for crosses.


Leaves Forster open to leave too I guess.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> If I were a Hibs player, I'd be humiliated. Not because I would be playing in the Championship, but because I would be playing in the Championship wearing _that_.
> 
> No wonder ten of your players left.


Everything with Hibs is a fucking shambles at the moment.

No Goalkeeper, no signings, only 14 players, they're charging £405 for season ticket next season to watch the likes of Alloa, Cowdenbeath, Dumbarton at home twice this season. Imagine Arsenal getting relegated to the Championship and still charging £1,470 to watch the likes of Brentford, Rotherham etc at home. Bayern Munich, Wigan, Blackburn and Bolton season ticket prices are cheaper than Hibs. fpalm


I think we're fucked for the next few years. Relegation last season will kill us as a club.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Sturridge has shown for England imo that he needs the right players around him to support him and allow him to not be the only player a team relies on for goals. Liverpool's system even without Suarez should still work for him but he won't be at the level he was last season without him.*


lel. did you even watch the start of last season? Sturridge scored 6 goals in 6 games without Suarez. The only game he didn't score was the only game we lost (1-0 vs Southampton)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> lel. did you even watch the start of last season? Sturridge scored 6 goals in 6 games without Suarez. The only game he didn't score was the only game we lost (1-0 vs Southampton)


Poverty level of club and prem football.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> lel. did you even watch the start of last season? Sturridge scored 6 goals in 6 games without Suarez. The only game he didn't score was the only game we lost (1-0 vs Southampton)


Meanwhile Victor Moses was also playing for some of those. Sturridge overcame such adversity.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Poverty level of club and prem football.


True. It was only against jobbers like Stoke, Villa and Manchester United :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_*6 games is a small sample size fyi. Plus "Liverpool's system even without Suarez should still work for him". My point was more that I think he isn't as good in a system that relies heavily on him for attacking output like England do. Even without Suarez at Liverpool he still has Gerrard, Couthinho, Sterling, Lallana, etc so like I said he should still do just fine. Saying he won't do as well without Suarez is hardly a knock. *_


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Watching sturridge and the rest of them england cans at international level is like watching a pub team managed by davey moyes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Welbeck scored in 6 straight games playing up front, but you guys still claim he's rubbish. Good for some, but not for others I suppose :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> valdes has failed a medical at monaco (shock horror) and they won't be signing him
> 
> from arguably the most in form keeper before his injury to kinda being in fitba limbo


Wonder if that's solely to do with his knee injury.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Welbeck scored in 6 straight games playing up front, but you guys still claim he's rubbish. Good for some, but not for others I suppose :draper2


That's how good Sturridge is. He dared to Donny.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Few papers reported that Spurs had bid for John Stones but Everton REJECTED it.

Hopefully they k'off


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't forget that Sturridge led the line for those last few games after the Ivanovic bite season and we blitzed teams (less pressure I know but dem blitzes)










WE SEXY NOW

He'll distract all those CAM's with his handsomeness


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> _*6 games is a small sample size fyi. Plus "Liverpool's system even without Suarez should still work for him". My point was more that I think he isn't as good in a system that relies heavily on him for attacking output like England do. Even without Suarez at Liverpool he still has Gerrard, Couthinho, Sterling, Lallana, etc so like I said he should still do just fine. Saying he won't do as well without Suarez is hardly a knock. *_


I'm not saying we're not going to miss Suarez if he goes, or anything daft like that. Just pointing out that when Suarez was out Sturridge performed admirably. 



Joel said:


> Welbeck scored in 6 straight games playing up front, but you guys still claim he's rubbish. Good for some, but not for others I suppose :draper2


Thats b/c he is rubbish :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wiggly arms is shite


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> loooooooooooooooool never going to happen in a million years


"I'll offer £10 million and a penny for each. If pushed I'd go to £10m and a penny and I'll bake a croissant" :wenger

Regarding the Studge debate, I think it's a bit of both sides. I do think the Suarez effect was fantastic for him and he really did play well with him last season, and the difference between Liverpool and England is accurate that he needs a certain type of player to play off, but I don't think without the likes of Suarez he's a complete donkey, I just think that Rooney isn't a good partner for him to play off and around.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

QPR have agreed a fee with Cardiff for Caulker.

:maury

Deserves better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Liverpool have had a £20m bid for Lovren rejected and apparently the player is stating he will not show up for training if they reject it


If this is true then im baffled. I know he has had a good season, and is at the WC, but fucking hell at that price.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> If this is true then im baffled. I know he has had a good season, and is at the WC, but fucking hell at that price.


They've just sold 3 of their best players and got a nice £60m out of it, doubt they're in a selling mood.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> They've just sold 3 of their best players and got a nice £60m out of it, doubt they're in a selling mood.


IMO, good. Lovren has had a good season, and we do need a CB, but at that price surely we can get a more, i dunno, proven player.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He is good. If they can afford these prices to get all their targets then good on them. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *He is good. If they can afford these prices to get all their targets then good on them. *


Suppose it will make it easier if we get the full money for Suarez.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

and Borini. Don't forget him.



If I say it enough it'll happen right?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> and Borini. Don't forget him.
> 
> 
> 
> If I say it enough it'll happen right?


He did really well for you guys, has their been any indication we may sell. With all our potential signings, Brendan may just let him go, but id kinda like to see him given another chance atm.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

By the looks of it we're willing to at least pay what you paid for him when you first signed him. I suppose it comes down to whether or not pool view 10-12 million good value for a rotational striker. Plus whether or not Borini wants to be a rotational player (albeit in the champions league) as opposed to a starter. I read today in one of the local rags up here that we're also considering the long game in case he does a Danny Rose and doesn't do great meaning we can get him cheaper and with your lot more willing to sell in either jan or next summer. Which might not bode well for us but the windows also only been open 2 days. The Brodge seems to like him so I guess it comes down to how many strikers you sign once Suarez goes. I think at this point I'm edging towards believing he won't be signing until a report comes out that we've had a bid accepted.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

West Ham have signed Cresswell. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> FSG giving no fucks


This will probably spell the end for Agger at the club


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> This will probably spell the end for Agger at the club


 He should of played more at the end of the season IMO. i do hope Sakho has a good season and settles more, and of course we sign a much needed CB.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Suarez deal is done apparently. 

We really broke the bank for this fucker. 

Not my money so I don't give a FUCK. 

Now bring in two CBS.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nice attitude to have.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If the initial bid of £70 mil was rejected, why would we accept only £1 million more?

Not believing it's done until the clubs announce it's been done


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£70m and Cristian Tello I'd guess.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FIFA are now saying that Suarez is allowed to train during the ban

LOL

So much for being banned from all football activity

FIFA and Barca are just tickling each other's balls and giggling at the rest of the world. Sneaky corrupt cunts. Makes me sick

I hope we bleed Barca dry for every penny possible. Good luck getting those two CBs. On top of the actual fee, Barca probably bought Suarez's father an island or a hovercraft or some shite to sweeten the deal. The Barca way :neymar

As bad as Madrid. Do they even La Masia anymore? 

LOL. Scum


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I choose to believe this silly rumor. 

Ozil 
Ramsey Vidal

Best midfield in the Prem. 

:banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FIFA is an absolute joke. I bet they'll reduce the Suarez ban once he signs for Barca.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I thought Barca were banned from transfers anyway?

Haven't seen any news regarding that since it was imposed if someone could clarify this?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> *I thought Barca were banned from transfers anyway?*
> 
> Haven't seen any news regarding that since it was imposed if someone could clarify this?


*LMAO*



> Barcelona are free to sign players in the summer transfer window after a Fifa ban imposed for breaching rules relating to youth players was suspended until after the appeal process has been exhausted.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/23/barcelona-transfer-ban-suspended-fifa


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> *LMAO*


That's rather typical isn't it?
Surely they should remained banned until their appeal process is done.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Don't forget that Sturridge led the line for those last few games after the Ivanovic bite season and we blitzed teams (less pressure I know but dem blitzes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Official 2014-15 handsome champions. :lenny


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

not with Skrtel in the squad :jones


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> I choose to believe this silly rumor.
> 
> Ozil
> Ramsey Vidal
> ...


And you'd still fail to win the league.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> And you'd still fail to win the league.


Not if the season ended in November


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Guardian said:


> Queens Park Rangers are set to sign the former England defender Rio Ferdinand and have agreed a fee with Cardiff for Steven Caulker, the manager Harry Redknapp has confirmed.
> 
> “Rio has agreed to join us and we’re hopeful of getting that one over the line when he gets back from the World Cup,” Redknapp said to Telegraph Sport. “I can’t foresee any problems with it and we’d be delighted if we can get it done soon. He’s been a player at the top of the list since he left Manchester United and he would give the whole place a lift with his quality and experience.”


Really hope he doesn't end up playing in the games against us :jose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> > Liverpool have had a £20m bid for Lovren rejected and apparently the player is stating he will not show up for training if they reject it
> 
> 
> If this is true then im baffled. I know he has had a good season, and is at the WC, but fucking hell at that price.


Lol at the quoted part, didn't Lallana do the same thing? It's a real shame that players can keep doing this kind of thing. Bunch of cunts. I feel bad for Southampton, they've had their squad utterly plundered and there is basically nothing they can do but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I know they'll be sitting on a mountain of cash but that doesn't guarantee successful reinvestment or improvement as Spurs found out last year snd Liverpool will find out soon enough :suarez1


Also apparently we're lining up Janmaat as a replacement for Debuchy


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeh I hate everyone. My favourite player left at the club may be Steven ****ing Davis. At least no one wants him ...... yet


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it's a shame to see southampton and atletico being punished for having good players.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope Southampton don't sell Lovren, they've lost enough now.

if it's true Lovren threatened to not train, what a cock. players shouldn't be allowed to get away with such disrespect, it's far too common these days.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> not with Skrtel in the squad :jones


He's ruggedly handsome m8. Trust me, I'm a lady.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Also, mot sure if already mentioned but apparently Lukaku is set to join Atletico on loan


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sanchez's agent has started following Arsenal on twitter.. must be bored on flight somewhere..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> And you'd still fail to win the league.


Won't matter because Wenger will win the one Cup that has alluded him from glory. League can go to hell. We're winning the...





































































:jordan2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

But you'll settle for the


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chr1st0 said:


> But you'll settle for the


That, COC, and the 4th Place Trophy!

Treble, baby. Be jelly now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> I hope Southampton don't sell Lovren, they've lost enough now.
> 
> if it's true Lovren threatened to not train, what a cock. players shouldn't be allowed to get away with such disrespect, it's far too common these days.


i'd have thought you'd like to see a rival for 7th get weaker :lel


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's that time of year were Harry Redknapp fills his squad with OAP's :ti will never understand why he just doesn't build for the future instead of spending daft wages on overpaid hasbeens


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Burnley have signed Matty Taylor and Marvin Sordell. Look out, Premier League.

bama3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*¯\_(ツ)_/¯

:duck*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Official 2014-15 handsome champions. :lenny


Gotta be champions of something...













Suarez to be announced in the next few days. 

I r excite.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Always thought Suarez would go Madrid instead of Barca when he did leave. Frankly that move would have probably been better for him. Him, Messi & Neymar makes a terrifying front 3 on paper but I dunno if all 3 can really work out together since all of them really play better as the main guy. At least at Madrid he would have been _THE_ guy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> At least at Madrid he would have been _THE_ guy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Messi/Neymar/Suarez should be better than Messi/Villa/Pedro and Messi/Henry/Eto'o 

Lucho will make it happen.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


>


This is the ray of sunshine on an otherwise cloudy and bleak day. Sensational.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


>


:kolo2 

You know what I mean. If Suarez went to Madrid he would take over Benzema's role which I would think would be more suited to him than playing on the wing (Where i'd imagine he would play more at Barca)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lucho enrique will allow messi/neymar/suarez complete freedom over where they play. he'll have the midfield working harder to ensure that those 3 dont need to drop deeper ala messi basically the whole of last season.

also play rafinha pls lucho


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That gif, EGame :lol

Another from when Liverpool fans were leaving early whilst they were losing 0-2 against West Brom








Whoever makes these gifs :bow
Superb


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Gotta be champions of something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best. Image. Ever.

Don't forget, they were the Easter champions. 

And Christmas champions.

Marca are saying: 



> The Atlético de Madrid board have all but ruled out bringing in Romelu Lukaku, who had been high up on the club's hitlist. The 'Rojiblancos' were initially eyeing a permanent swoop - Chelsea's €30m price tag put paid to this idea - and were then toying with the possibility of a one-year loan deal.
> However, this interest has cooled over the last few days, in part owing to Lukaku's pedestrian performances in the World Cup group stage. Now the odds of the Belgian moving to the Calderón look extremely slim. This development has, in turn, increased the odds of a bid for Benfica forward Rodrigo.


Come home, Rom. We love you lid x


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> i'd have thought you'd like to see a rival for 7th get weaker :lel


we both know :brodgers is stealing Southamptons best players coz when Suarez leaves and you guys go back to WOATing they'll be your competition for the next few years whilst Van Gaal takes us back to the Champions League and fighting for dem titles :kobe3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Rafinha will almost surely get plenty of playing time this season. Suarez/Neymar/Messi can definitely work imo. Arguably better than with Pedro or Alexis in there because I think Messi and Enrique would both accept that all 3 are equals and they'd play less through Messi all the time. Positioning wise all 3 can just roam across along that front line swapping sides as they please. I really don't think Suarez is selfish enough to go to Barca and demand all the play to go through him. At the end of the day he wants to be a winner above all else and if that means playing a bit further out wide then he'll take it. Not like he can't play a great role more predominantly out wide either. *


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Rafinha will almost surely get plenty of playing time this season. Suarez/Neymar/Messi can definitely work imo. Arguably better than with Pedro or Alexis in there because I think Messi and Enrique would both accept that all 3 are equals and they'd play less through Messi all the time. Positioning wise all 3 can just roam across along that front line swapping sides as they please. I really don't think Suarez is selfish enough to go to Barca and demand all the play to go through him. At the end of the day he wants to be a winner above all else and if that means playing a bit further out wide then he'll take it. Not like he can't play a great role more predominantly out wide either. *


I think Suarez's selfishness is over exaggerated, to be honest. He was willing to accommodate Sturridge by playing wide at times so I don't think he'd have a problem doing it for Messi


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> we both know :brodgers is stealing Southamptons best players coz when Suarez leaves and you guys go back to WOATing they'll be your competition for the next few years whilst Van Gaal takes us back to the Champions League and fighting for dem titles :kobe3


:lel are United fans still going to be crying when van gaal takes your mediocre side further into the mid table?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Gaal doing worse :duck


:moyes5


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gonna laugh when Herrera flops because of such pressure on him in midfield and van Gaal can't adjust to the premier league. :mark::mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Gaal won't see the season out calling it now :trips


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We sign Cesare Prandelli instead of fucking Moyes.
Thank you God


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> We sign Cesare Prandelli instead of fucking Moyes.
> Thank you God


In all honesty its not an appointment to be happy with but time will tell to see how he does

btw nice to see a Turkish football fan on here I follow your league very closely I had a spell of working over there as a holiday rep


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



1WhoKnocks said:


> Burnley have signed Matty Taylor and Marvin Sordell. Look out, Premier League.
> 
> bama3


Matty Taylor is better than Nocerino. Just ask Big Sam.



CGS said:


> Always thought Suarez would go Madrid instead of Barca when he did leave. Frankly that move would have probably been better for him. Him, Messi & Neymar makes a terrifying front 3 on paper but I dunno if all 3 can really work out together since all of them really play better as the main guy. At least at Madrid he would have been _THE_ guy


I feel like he and Ronaldo would have killed each other. Messi will just get him shipped off in a couple of seasons instead. :dozy


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> In all honesty its not an appointment to be happy with but time will tell to see how he does
> 
> btw nice to see a Turkish football fan on here I follow your league very closely I had a spell of working over there as a holiday rep


Well all Turks go apeshit for Liverpool.
Nice to see a guy who appreciates our teams and country 
I work in a hotel also, so ring me up if you come next time


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why don't you two cut out the pleasantries and just fuck each other?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Why don't you two cut out the pleasantries and just fuck each other?


Shut up mong


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Why don't you two cut out the pleasantries and just fuck each other?


:ti :ti Vader annoyed because someone has a mate on here and he doesn't


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Shut up mong


not proper hotel staff etiquette


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Transfer talk guys.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Shut up mong


:lmao glorious. I'd ask to taste your tears but I bet they taste like genocide and racism.



In Punk We Trust said:


> :ti :ti Vader annoyed because someone has a mate on here and he doesn't


That is the most pathetic thing I've read today. I have friends in real life. We do things such as drink alcohol together, play sports and annually go to places with sun. I do not require an invitation to get rubbed up by Alpay's brother to feel accepted.

You could encompass all of your useful, interesting posts into Braille by just using one dot.


EDIT; I heard Arsenal might sign a French guy.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems to be incresing reports that a deal has been agreed for around £60m for Suarez


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> :lmao glorious. I'd ask to taste your tears but I bet they taste like genocide and racism..


you could if you transferred to his hotel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Seems to be incresing reports that a deal has been agreed for around £60m for Suarez


I doubt Liverpool take less than £70m.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Seems to be incresing reports that a deal has been agreed for around £60m for Suarez


Since Liverpool want 80 million and nothing less I find this a lot of shite


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

xavi torres is well known for being very reliable and he's saying 63 mil and that it's unclear as to whether alexis is involved

pepper the tears and the anus


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can I pepper your anus?

Glad to be rid of Suarez. One less player to bum us.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sergi Canos, former La Masia future GOAT, has signed his first professional contract with Liverpool :yum:

Also rumours that Origi is a done deal


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> xavi torres is well known for being very reliable and he's saying 63 mil and that it's unclear as to whether alexis is involved
> 
> pepper the tears and the anus


It better be with Sanchez :side:

Funny how fast this spiraled out of control as soon as he took the bite.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool don't want players they want cash 65 million isn't enough when they have made it crystal clear they want 80 million


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

you dont always get what you want


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> you dont always get what you want


He will stay at Liverpool then they no what he is worth they won't sell him on the cheap because of this latest ban Spurs got 80 million for Bale, Liverpool should get that for Suarez


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Spurs got 80 million for Bale, Liverpool should get that for Suarez


Yeah good luck with that.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bales also about 5 years younger


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He isn't a publicity nightmare.

Oh, and isn't banned for four months.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Both look like jungle creatures.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports are that Suarez has signed a 5 year contract.

Roughly £63m. LOL



In Punk We Trust said:


> He will stay at Liverpool then they no what he is worth they won't sell him on the cheap because of this latest ban Spurs got 80 million for Bale, Liverpool should get that for Suarez


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Talk of QPR getting U.S center back Matt Besler for 4m (American).

I thought he had a good showing in Brazil. Way better than Rio. Cheaper, too. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

63M for Suarez

Get 40M for Sanchez. 

= 

23M for Suarez. 

DELICIOUS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

how do you figure that?

@mikey


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Which part? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

a 4 mil signing being cheaper than a free signing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It'd be only £2.3m. :side:

But I was speaking more on the player wages. I'd imagine that Rio will want way more than Besler.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports all over the place at the moment. Anywhere from 60 million Euros to 90 million pounds. 

Comical really


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sounds like Debuchy to Arsenal for £8m. :draper2


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> :lmao glorious. I'd ask to taste your tears but I bet they taste like genocide and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so cool, I envy you.
You seem like a pathetic loser really.
Calling me racist and inserting random name as Alpay makes you look like a bigot.

Sorry for getting off-topic Mr.Joel, but this cunt hasn't got anything better to do than just flaming people and get off it.

Back to the topic; Huntelaar seems of to Liverpool which would be a waste in my opinion. 
After losing Lovren I do no think that is the right way. 

Furthermore I read Liverpool has transfered 20-year old Turkish player Emre Can giving almost 10 mil. I have no idea how he play though


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao Mr. Joel

Anyway 










I've taken a few out in 2014. Apologies for being a bit of a wind up merchant though.

Ok I'm not sorry.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sanchez is part of the Suarez deal
Mignolet
Flanagan Sakho Lovren New LB

Gerrard

Henderson Lallana

Coutinho
 Sterling Sturridge Sanchez

Very good team there if you ask me top 4 finish at least


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Sanchez is part of the Suarez deal
> Mignolet
> Flanagan Sakho Lovren New LB
> 
> ...


might face a bit of an uphill struggle trying to convince the premier league to allow you to play 12 players though


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> might face a bit of an uphill struggle trying to convince the premier league to allow you to play 12 players though



United have been doing that for years mate :trout


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£8 is a fucking disgrace and an insult. What a fat prick Ashley is. Although I guess this will cover the costs of de Jong and Perez, I was worried for a while that we might actually spend some money bama4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is this £63m a confirmed figure? Was hoping for at least between 70-80 TBH.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> £8 is a fucking disgrace and an insult. What a fat prick Ashley is. Although I guess this will cover the costs of de Jong and Perez, I was worried for a while that we might actually spend some money bama4


i'd be outraged at 8 notes too.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We don't have £1 notes m8888.

Most of the loltwitter reports are saying that Sanchez's agent is telling him to choose Arsenal over Liverpool as they're a bigger club.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> We don't have £1 notes m8888.
> 
> Most of the loltwitter reports are saying that Sanchez's agent is telling him to choose Arsenal over Liverpool as they're a bigger club.


Bigger club :ti :ti get that agent into stand up comedy


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fernando Felicevich isn't a catchy stage name though.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Sanchez is part of the Suarez deal
> Mignolet
> Flanagan Sakho Lovren New LB
> 
> ...


Even with 12 players you'd still be outnumbered. Having that oaf Sakho start is like having a handicap of 3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



.christopher. said:


> Even with 12 players you'd still be outnumbered. Having that oaf Sakho start is like having a handicap


Plz explain why Sakho is an oaf

Is it his passing? Even though he had a 92% passing accuracy last season and most of his passes were forward ones

What an awkward cunt he is

Was it his performance today? Even tho he was France's best defender and had to watch the so called Best Young CB in Europe get pushed over like a little bitch for the gol

Plz stop listening to the clowns off the telly


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Plz explain why Sakho is an oaf
> 
> Is it his passing? Even though he had a 92% passing accuracy last season and most of his passes were forward ones
> 
> ...


I knew you'd reply 

I don't mean oaf as in he's a terrible defender; just that he's very clumsy looking everytime I see him. I don't think he's suited to teams who play it out from the back like France were doing today or Rodgers' Liverpool despite his passing accuracy. If we went off passing accuracy Cleverley would be one of the best CMs in the world as most of his are forward despite popular belief, but he's still a bit of a clmusy midfielder. Everytime time he's put under the tiniest amount of pressure he panics and gives an awkward pass back to the keeper or a centre mid who's got someone tight on him

I think Agger is much more suited to your style of play just like Koscielny was today for France. However, it seems like Agger isn't a starter for you lot anymore so if I were a Liverpool fan I'd be hoping for a new CB this summer as I just don't think he suits your style of play

He'd be more suited for a team like West Ham, in my opinion. Not saying that's his level; just the general style of play would suit him better


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agger is definitely more suited to bringing it out of the back but he's a defensive liability these days

Sakho may look awkward but he gets the job done. I don't think I've ever seen him make a bad pace which resulted in a goal ala Skrtel and Kolo. He's probably the least error-prone defender we have :shrug


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sakho is TURRIBLE.

LOL at the Liverpool fans. LOL at them all. 8th place incoming.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Sakho is TURRIBLE.
> 
> LOL at the Liverpool fans. LOL at them all. 8th place incoming.


FITE ME

FITE ME NOW

Location: Athlone

Weapons of choice: Oven mitts and a whisk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Location: Basement

Weapon of choice: Virginity


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Location: Basement
> 
> Weapon of choice: Virginity


This would be an extremely unfair fight

You would know every corner of your basement and my whisk would be no match for the strength of your virginity

Plz carry on focusing on winding up actual geeks into a ban-inducing rage, Jimmy. Fish in a barrel seem to be a more comfortable level of victim for you :shrug


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You are das uber nerd. You are a treasured poster here as you're the only one capable of being a moron or a good poster. There's no middle ground with you.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City linked in a 25m deal for Barkley :mark::mark:
Rodwell could be included.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> City linked in a 25m deal for Barkley :mark::mark:
> Rodwell could be included.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


>


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*LMAO* @ even considering £25m and a player who misses 2 weeks of action just by turning in his sleep will be enough for a player like Barkley, especially with Lallana going for that price and Shaw for around £30m.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Sakho is TURRIBLE.
> 
> LOL at the Liverpool fans. LOL at them all. 8th place incoming.


:lel get into standup comedy m8


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So it seems the more reliable journalists are saying the vermaelen deal will be done when he returns from the world cup for around £8-10m. Really not keen on this move, better options out there.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nice warchest.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> So it seems the more reliable journalists are saying the vermaelen deal will be done when he returns from the world cup for around £8-10m. Really not keen on this move, better options out there.


like van Buyten...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vermaelen, just the guy to fill the gap of Rio and Vidic.

Average, injury-prone, small (for a centre-back) and not quick. Such a dumb fucking transfer.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd be happy with Vermaelan as a rotation option but FUCK, with his wages apparently gonna be like 100,000 a week he's obviously being brought to start. 

The best part of this is that another Arsenal captain bites the dust to a rival. LOL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That's a Premier League midtable club's loss. A team like Soton who just lost Lallana could have really used him.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

or us.


I'm expecting Zouma in order to make up for this :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Only if you agree to shout BOOMA ZOUMA in a JR accent when he does good stuff for you.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That's fair.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> City linked in a 25m deal for Barkley :mark::mark:
> Rodwell could be included.


Good so City can ruin another young English talent unk giving Rodwell back as a shadow of the player he was before he left Everton he would have been a regular in the National team now if he stayed at Everton


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yes we ruined rodwell, nothing to do with the fact he can't get on the park, even though we've made it clear we rate him big time

the only thing at fault is rodwell's genetics.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours that Neymar is out for 4-6 months

Fell sorry for him, I like him, but I am LMAOing at Barca 

LMAOing hard

They'll have a tired Messi, a suspended Suarez(until the ban is magically reduced), a wheelchair Neymar, no Sanchez/a Sanchez who knows he was surplus to requirements, Pedro and DeuLOLfeu?

RIP IN PIECES SEASON BEFORE IT EVEN BEGINS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They'll be fine. Suarez comes in to give them a boost in October or whatever. And as things start getting tight a fully fresh Neymar comes back to give them another boost in Devember or whatever.

Liverpool fans seem very salty with Barca :suarez1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Yeah that front 3 of Messi/Iniesta/Pedro would be absolutely terrible.*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jeez we bought Cole for real :maury

A man who didn't fuck Cheryl Tweedy for over a year while being married to her.

I'm done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^ Get out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Yeah that front 3 of Messi/Iniesta/Pedro would be absolutely terrible.*


Never said it was, just won't be enough to keep up with Real :shrug

You said yourself the other day that Barca struggled for another attacker besides Messi to break down teams last season. Now they'll have even less up front :shrug


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_*It's not for long though. I haven't actually seen anywhere say Neymar will even be out that long and Suarez won't miss an important part of the season unless they somehow have a horrible first 10 fixtures. They'd definitely "keep up" with Real with that front 3 for the first 10 (odd) games of the season and CL will still be a breeze for them. *_


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

DA is bullshitting. Or he can't read. 

The doctor released a statement that he will be out for 4-6 *weeks*, not months. 

It's a bone fracture with no nerve damage to his CNS. He will only be out for 4-6 weeks with rehabilitation added. Might miss a few weeks of the start of the season to get match fit, but nothing more.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*DA :duck

Thought 4-6 months sounded a tad ridiculous. Also picking up on a lot of Liverpool fans developing BURNING RAGE for Barcelona now. Rather amusing.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Messi's been carrying Argentina through the WC. He can do that with Barca in La Liga. :draper2



Joel said:


> ^ Get out.


:mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> ^ Get out.


Can I haz Torres as well plz? Will pay in food stamps.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's a relief that we won La Décima because dark years are approaching to Spanish football. Barça has strengthened excellently and they may have the best squad in the world. On the other hand Florentino is trying hard to worsen Real Madrid. Ilarra, Casemiro (I hope to God it's only a loan) and above all Di María out and Mandzukic not signed... And we still haven't heard of Casillas being kicked in the butt. Anyway if we are lucky like Barça two seasons ago we can win the league in October and the Suárez factor wouldn't come into play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Madrid really should come knocking for Cech or Coutrois.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They wouldn't get Courtois and already have enough keepers beyond their best behind Diego Lopez.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Keylor or at worst Kiko Casilla would be a good option. The press was also talking about Oblak but I am not so sure about him...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *DA :duck
> 
> Thought 4-6 months sounded a tad ridiculous. Also picking up on a lot of Liverpool fans developing BURNING RAGE for Barcelona now. Rather amusing.*


From this point, we will do to Liverpool what we did to Arsenal so many years. 

You name em, Sterling, Coutinho, Suso etc...whoever becomes a top player in the future, will be on our radar. When we come calling, they will sell them to us, whether their fans like it or not. 



Spanish Lariato said:


> It's a relief that we won La Décima because dark years are approaching to Spanish football. Barça has strengthened excellently and they may have the best squad in the world. On the other hand Florentino is trying hard to worsen Real Madrid. Ilarra, Casemiro (I hope to God it's only a loan) and above all Di María out and Mandzukic not signed... And we still haven't heard of Casillas being kicked in the butt. Anyway if we are lucky like Barça two seasons ago we can win the league in October and the Suárez factor wouldn't come into play.


I heard about Di Maria being sold too. I refuse to believe it at first, but a few days ago Di Maria said Messi was the best player in the world. Something no major real player has ever said. 

Why are they selling their best player of last season? Mind-boggling.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> I heard about Di Maria being sold too. I refuse to believe it at first, but a few days ago Di Maria said Messi was the best player in the world. Something no major real player has ever said.
> 
> Why are they selling their best player of last season? Mind-boggling.


If I remember well it's not the first time Di María said that. And also when Higuaín was still with us he said it too. 
If we sell him it would be moronic. He was the main factor in both La Copa and CL finals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> They wouldn't get Courtois and already have enough keepers beyond their best behind Diego Lopez.


Cech's not on a rapid decline though. Not at his form when he was rivalling Buffon as the world best, but he's still a top 10 in the world.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Spanish Lariato said:


> It's a relief that we won La Décima because dark years are approaching to Spanish football. Barça has strengthened excellently and they may have the best squad in the world. On the other hand Florentino is trying hard to worsen Real Madrid. Ilarra, Casemiro (I hope to God it's only a loan) and above all Di María out and Mandzukic not signed... And we still haven't heard of Casillas being kicked in the butt. Anyway if we are lucky like Barça two seasons ago we can win the league in October and the Suárez factor wouldn't come into play.


Well at least you're gonna make a shitload of money, he's expiring in 2018.

Meanwhile, Di Stéfano died.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently abidal renewed his contract with monaco a week ago with the understanding that valdes would end up at monaco too.

abidal is now an olympiakos player


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Young Thor Hazard loaned to Gladbach, I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *DA :duck
> 
> Thought 4-6 months sounded a tad ridiculous. Also picking up on a lot of Liverpool fans developing BURNING RAGE for Barcelona now. Rather amusing.*


I already said 6 weeks earlier today. Did you not read my prognosis lad? Also, i already didn't care for Barca, now i hope they burn :brodgers



Seabs said:


> *Yeah that front 3 of Messi/Iniesta/Pedro would be absolutely terrible.*


couldn't win last year :lel


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sorry didn't you realise you were Neymar's doctor Rush.

Also that wasn't their front 3 last year but for arguments sake they still finished above Real and that Atletico team won't be there again this season.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't have to be someone's doctor to point out that its ~6 weeks for bone to heal. Get on my level :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

is your level 4'5 high?

#bantz


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vermaelen? Must be Wenger's revenge for Silvestre


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

agencia news, who first broke the suarez ban punishments, saying that fifa will reduce his ban to 5 uruguay matches and 1 month footballing ban

wow no one saw this coming or anything :duck


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I feel sick 

SICK TO MY STOMACH

CORRUPTION THY NAME IS BARCA


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

would laugh if fifa announce the ban has been reduced, then we pull out of the transfer. Won't happen but fuck my dislike for Barca grows daily :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> agencia news, who first broke the suarez ban punishments, saying that fifa will reduce his ban to 5 uruguay matches and 1 month footballing ban
> 
> wow no one saw this coming or anything :duck


...and after Barca's appeal that will be reduced to 3 international matches and no league ban.

Classic UEFAlona.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku has been speaking to the press after Belgium's exit from the WC and has said:

“I have the opportunity to stay at Everton, it is a possibility and it is something we will have to talk about"

IT'S HAPPENINGGGGGGGG


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thank you FIFA, if true. 

Not take away our imposing transfer ban. 

Also we've apparently agreed to terms with Arsenal on Sanchez.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

An 'ITK' on a Southampton forum has said that Tadic would prefer to move to Everton over Southampton :banderas 

EDIT: Never mind, a Dutch poster on an Everton forum posted a link in Dutch which said the coach confirms he's close to Southampton 

I give up this transfer window. Just loan somebody ffs.

EDIT EDIT: Report from 16:15 'didn't want to risk injury; still a Twente player, discussions between clubs & player ongoing.'

I think I'm going to just follow professional crocket.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

UEFALONA in full flow I see. I await the day he signs for Barca and they decide to reduce it even further to just internationals


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ramos and Pepe clashing with suarez :banderas


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems to be increasing reports that a bid for Vidal is about to happen


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Seeing Ashley Cole is heading abroad, I hope he goes to a top European club and it spurs on more English talent to go abroad at a younger age. Far too many English player staying at Enlgish clubs with no continental football and then people wonder why the national team gets left behind. No variation.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lovren, putting the boot in, before he's moved. classy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/JackSear/status/485821940750639105/photo/1

:what?

Seems like a bit of a bad bell this lad


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

di marzio saying liverpool have bid 25 mil euros for markovic, 50% is owned by benfica, 50% owned by his agent.

goncarlo lopes says it is a done deal. 25 mil euros.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anyone know much about him? All I've heard is that he's an outstanding prospect with potential to become world class.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

In deepest slumber the scent of you fulfils me. My eyes open and I reach for you. I stroke your funny shaped ears and trace your jaw line tenderly with my finger. You giggle and playfully snap at my finger, and I giggle too.

Then it all fades and my eyes open for real. You are not there. There isn’t even a dent in the pillow for you have not been there for so long now. Away for the Summer and how I missed you. Now it seems you shall not return my darling Luis.

Bitterly provoked into an uncharacteristic retaliation and your dream was in tatters – as mine is now.

I have no one to incriminate me. No back (and front) pages raging at my petty indiscretions. All I have is support for what I feel right now, from those who understand – those who love you like I do.

Did you ever love me? Did you ever love Liverpool Football club the way we do? I’m sure you did, but there’s only so much venomous bile from the media that a man can tolerate.

Yes Luis, you ARE a man. You have children. You love them. Who can forget that terrible Summer when the media reported that you said those terrible things? You turned up at the Coliseum of Caresses carrying your baby. Afraid that we would say mean things to you, so little Delfonic did shield you from potential brickbats the way only a loving child could.

It’s hard to focus on the poster of you I have on my wall. Hard to see through the tears, but the image of you glows like a movie star through the filter of moisture on my eyes. I bite myself just to prove that I can still feel. And I can.

I am crying and shaking right now as I picture you scoring glorious goal after glorious goal wearing the blue and red. At least a part of you will still be red. But they will not love you as we do. No t-shirts. No banners. No bullets in the post to your detractors.

I want to tell you that you will always walk alone from now on – but that’s not the Liverpool Way.

I am yours, you are mine, you are what you are. And you make it hard. Very hard.

I shake a little more.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

the most youtube looking player in history


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Markovic is a beast, he's a winger who has great pace, good dribbling and is a game breaker, he can make a play out of thin air to win a game . He does have a bit of a problem in that he's a "tunnel vision" at times but if he does indeed goto Liverpool I think the fans there will love him. I hate to see him go because he was quickly becoming an important player at Benfica . Watch some of his goals, just pure brilliance


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Me nan would tear up that league.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> In deepest slumber the scent of you fulfils me. My eyes open and I reach for you. I stroke your funny shaped ears and trace your jaw line tenderly with my finger. You giggle and playfully snap at my finger, and I giggle too.
> 
> Then it all fades and my eyes open for real. You are not there. There isn’t even a dent in the pillow for you have not been there for so long now. Away for the Summer and how I missed you. Now it seems you shall not return my darling Luis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Prince Jax said:


> Anyone know much about him? All I've heard is that he's an outstanding prospect with potential to become world class.


He's probably good enough to be a starter with Liverpool. Sterling + Markovic and Sturridge in the middle would be a pain in the ass for anyone.

But it depends on how they'll use Lallana.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bebe scored double the amount of goals than markovic last season in the same league. Perhaps theres a chance we might be able to make a profit out of him after all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I am yours, you are mine, you are what you are. *And you make it hard. Very hard.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



just1988 said:


> *Seeing Ashley Cole is heading abroad, I hope he goes to a top European club and it spurs on more English talent to go abroad at a younger age. Far too many English player staying at Enlgish clubs with no continental football and then people wonder why the national team gets left behind. No variation.*


I do agree with that, however, Cole is simply heading abroad for one last fat paycheck rather than trying to improve his skills in a foreign league. I heard Roma, and I really wouldn't be surprised if he goes to Serie A. It's basically the European MLS.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hamada said:


> I do agree with that, however, Cole is simply heading abroad for one last fat paycheck rather than trying to improve his skills in a foreign league. I heard Roma, and I really wouldn't be surprised if he goes to Serie A. It's basically the European MLS.


Unless Liverpool or Monaco pull out a swerve (which I really hope will happen), he will sign his contract tomorrow.

And yeah he's here to skive and fill his wallet, while he plays with flip-flops on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28188589



> Liverpool have agreed a deal with Lille for Belgium striker Divock Origi and are in advanced talks to sign Serbia winger Lazar Markovic from Benfica.
> The Reds will pay a fee that could reach £10m for 19-year-old Origi, who is set to discuss terms this week.
> And they are hoping to conclude a deal for 20-year-old Markovic, who it is understood will cost about £25m.


Standard Liverpool transfer signing an unknown player after a semi-decent international tournament.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28188589
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Liverpool transfer signing an unknown player after a semi-decent international tournament.


What about Diouf and Diao.....oh wait. 

Origi is a good prospect, plus we'll be loaning him back out. Markovic though, shit i hope that goes through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Sanchez gets any closer to moving to Arsenal, he'll be joining Higuain at Napoli.

It's that close. :wenger


Sounds like we're getting a holding MF this window.

1) Scherderleinininin
2) Khedira
3) Bender

Probably #1. Either way, we're all in. Just need the shock transfer of Super Mario to finish it off. 

Super Mario, Sanchez, DeBuchy, and Scherderlein (I'll learn the spelling eventually). 

That's a great window.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wonder how much we'll have to pay to get the rest of Lovren. Don't think his head is enough unless it can float above Skrtel and tell him to stop making daft decisions.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> If Sanchez gets any closer to moving to Arsenal, he'll be joining Higuain at Napoli.
> 
> It's that close. :wenger
> 
> ...


Berlusconi (ok, not the most reliable source) said that he received a 27 M offer from Arsenal before the WC, but he turned it down.

It's a race between Monaco and Liverpool atm.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

All the Balotelli stuff seems like an agent and a club trying to get a sale.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just bringing in Sanchez would be a successful Arsenal window tbh.

No reason to bring in Mario if we get Sanchez unless we plan on benching Theo and Ox.

I will be so heartbroken if all this Sanchez to Arsenal talk is going on and he just ends up being part of the Suarez deal.

:jose


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't think Sanchez is what you need as it still leaves you awfully short if Giroud gets an injury.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hamada said:


> It's basically the European MLS.


Yeah...No.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hamada said:


> I do agree with that, however, Cole is simply heading abroad for one last fat paycheck rather than trying to improve his skills in a foreign league. I heard Roma, and I really wouldn't be surprised if he goes to Serie A. It's basically the European MLS.


rumoured to be 38k a week. not really a last fat paycheck is monaco were offering and he's chosen roma instead.

roma have a good team, and after the success of maicon, are targeting these older fullbacks. it's why juve are after evra too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cole would be such a brilliant signing for them if they can hold onto their players. Especially when Juve lose Vidal and get Evra and Nani. The title is TOTTI'S.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pretty sure he had MLS offers and clubs who would pay a lot more. He chose a CL club with ambition because he wants to play at a top level, money is not the deal here. It's a great signing for Roma, Cole is arguably still the best in the world defensively and with the tempo of the Serie A he can also contribute going forward. Not sure how Roma supporters can really complain about this deal in any way TBH, they're getting Cole who is still as reliable as always for free...If not for Azpilicueta really performing at such a consistent level when Cole was injured, Cole is still first choice LB at Chelsea like he was at the start of the season. 

I still think it's a huge mistake letting him leave but I'm fine with it if it was his decision as he's still too good to be second choice. Hopefully he comes back in the future, terrible summer for Chelsea TBH, too many things at once. Thank you Ash, The GOAT. 

:terry1


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> Pretty sure he had MLS offers and clubs who would pay a lot more. He chose a CL club with ambition because he wants to play at a top level, money is not the deal here. It's a great signing for Roma, Cole is arguably still the best in the world defensively and with the tempo of the Serie A he can also contribute going forward. Not sure how Roma supporters can really complain about this deal in any way TBH, they're getting Cole who is still as reliable as always for free...If not for Azpilicueta really performing at such a consistent level when Cole was injured, Cole is still first choice LB at Chelsea like he was at the start of the season.
> 
> I still think it's a huge mistake letting him leave but I'm fine with it if it was his decision as he's still too good to be second choice. Hopefully he comes back in the future, terrible summer for Chelsea TBH, too many things at once. Thank you Ash, The GOAT.
> 
> :terry1


I think that with "MLS of Europe" he wasn't referring to the money, but he intended that the league is somewhat an elephants graveyard for mature players. Players that wouldn't be starters in England top teams, the top 3s of Germany/Spain and PSG/Monaco can still be match-winning stuff in Serie A (look at Maicon, Tevez, TONI), because the overall level is poor. That's a fact, unfortunately.

I'm fine with Cole, the problem is that it was either him or Correia and I'd have prefered the latter. And if he's coming with 3 bags he's definitely going to sign something.











Now bring Eto'o plz :mark:


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Spoiler: big pic















Aberdeen sign Davd Goodwillie and he looks over the moon about it :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Cole would be such a brilliant signing for them if they can hold onto their players. Especially when Juve lose Vidal and get Evra and Nani. The title is TOTTI'S.


Except they're not selling Vidal. They'll need to keep him so they can lure Sanchez.

I'm afraid instead they will have to sell Pogba to us.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Except they're not selling Vidal. They'll need to keep him so they can lure Sanchez.
> 
> I'm afraid instead they will have to sell Pogba to us.


GTFO



Λ Dandy Λ;36424562 said:


> I think that with "MLS of Europe" he wasn't referring to the money, but he intended that the league is somewhat an elephants graveyard for mature players. Players that wouldn't be starters in England top teams, the top 3s of Germany/Spain and PSG/Monaco can still be match-winning stuff in Serie A (look at Maicon, Tevez, TONI), because the overall level is poor. That's a fact, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm fine with Cole, the problem is that it was either him or Correia and I'd have prefered the latter. And if he's coming with 3 bags he's definitely going to sign something.


It doesn't matter how he meant it. It's wrong. Tevez was starting for City in his last season there and on ability alone would still be a star player for even top teams. We should have kept him and sold Rooney. He's twice the player. The other two players you named, one is fucking Italian and the other was a long time Serie A player who was there in his prime. He's also playing very well for Roma.

Serie A is nothing like the MLS. At all. There's at least 50 players in the league that would be the best in MLS, a league where fucking Bradley Wright-Phillips is considered a competent footballer.

It has plenty of top players in and around the prime of their careers. The likes of Pogba, Pirlo, Benatia, De Rossi, Higuain etc.

Still the 3rd best league in the world for me. France and Germany might have 3 better teams between then but the leagues as a whole aren't as deep.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










5 year deal. 10 mil apparently. :hmm:

http://www.fcbayern.de/de/news/news/2014/presseerklaerung-fcb-verpflichtet-juan-bernat.php


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alfredo Di Stefano passed away. He was 88 years old.

RIP Legend.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Don't think Sanchez is what you need as it still leaves you awfully short if Giroud gets an injury.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Newcastle United could be offered World Cup star Joel Campbell as part of the deal which takes Mathieu Debuchy to Arsenal.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Forest Whittaker's son.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Arsenal want to sign

Sanchez, Schneiderlin/Bender, Debuchy?

You're going to end up with Joe Cole, Kim Kallstrom and Kevin McNaughton.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



TNA Original said:


> Alfredo Di Stefano passed away. He was 88 years old.
> 
> RIP Legend.


Just heard about it and don't know where else to post it.

RIP to an all-time great.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> liverpoolstuff ‏@stuffliverpool 1h
> 
> Tony Evans (times journo) says he can't see Borini staying this season. #LFC


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours that Debuchy has passed a medical and is going to sign.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


>


*I like how he bit the head off the poor guy in front of him. Who then clearly swung back with a samurai sword and chopped his own head off. And that's how Messi/Neymar/Suarez/Iniesta became the 4 headless horseman of the footballing apocalypse. 

True story btw.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;36405417 said:


> And yeah he's here to skive and fill his wallet, *while he plays with flip-flops on.*


Inb4 Rooney signs for Juve.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Ben Smith @BenSmithBBC 26m
> Luis Suarez to Barcelona will, as expected, be a *£75m* cash deal. *None of #LFC spending so far dependent on his sale*


Monies incoming


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool get that money :banderas get Shaqiri and Sanchez and there summer is a good one


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how he meant it. It's wrong.


Cry for me Irish Jet, show me you still care. 

I meant in the fact more than it's getting more of a division for older players to wind down their career. Serie A is nowhere near the GOAT division it was a few years ago, and when you get the likes of 37 year old Toni, 40 year old Zanetti, 36 year old Samuel and 36 year old Abbiati all in the mix at one point or another in the season just gone. And that's just off the top of my head. Yes, I take on the point about Pogba, Tevez et al but the above players and adding Cole into the mix isn't exactly an advert for youth. Of course Cole can still "go", particularly at Serie A level, but to me it's a big step down for Premier League football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yes liverpool, add more attackers that won't all get to play. pls ignore the midfield and defence problems you have.

tottenham v2 incoming.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Liverpool get that money :banderas get Shaqiri and Sanchez and there summer is a good one


Can't see us getting either tbh. Markovic will be an excellent signing if that goes through though.

I hope we can get our defensive targets soon too, a CB and FB are at least needed imo. I wouldn't say no to a DM either (can't we get Mascherano back lol)


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lovren is pretty much a done deal he wants out at Southampton so that should go through soon
Pretty shocked Ashley Cole wasn't signed up at 32 he would be a great option for 2 years 

Just wish Leeds United had that kind of money

:sadbron:sadbron


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/They-Dared-Dream-Rodgers-Liverpool-ebook/dp/B00LEG66SE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404761721&sr=8-1&keywords=they+dared+to+dream










'I bought this and invited round the auld fella, his auld fella and a few of my bezzie mates. We've all got seasies and we never miss a match, home or away. I read this book aloud for them and within 10 minutes they were all wellin' up, I had to compose myself on numerous occasions as I was also on the verge of wellin' up. We ran the full gamut of emotions, from tears of joy after beating City, seething at Mourinho's antics at Anfield to tears of rage at Palace. When I had finished the book there was total silence for ten mins, grown men with tears running down their cheeks, the only sound was tears dripping into pint pots of Carling. Finally the silence was broken by my auld fella addressing his auld fella, 'Brendan made us dream didn't he dad?' his auld fella, face reddened by tears, replied 'he did son, he did... but then they broke our hearts'. That was it, within seconds every one of us had welled up again, tears poured down our faces and we couldn't stop. There we were wiping away each others tears with no embarrassment, we knew what this meant. These were not tears of rage nor tears of joy, no, these were tears for our club, our family. No football club does emotion like Liverpool Football Club, no writer gets into the emotion of our club quite like Paul Tomkins.'

I'll be buying this right now.

EDIT: Transfer news

Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 15m
Sheffield Wednesday confirm the signing of goalkeeper Keiren Westwood following his release by Sunderland


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Leeds United have signed Stuart Taylor
Look out Football League were on the march :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hamada said:


> Cry for me Irish Jet, show me you still care.
> 
> I meant in the fact more than it's getting more of a division for older players to wind down their career. Serie A is nowhere near the GOAT division it was a few years ago, and when you get the likes of 37 year old Toni, 40 year old Zanetti, 36 year old Samuel and 36 year old Abbiati all in the mix at one point or another in the season just gone. And that's just off the top of my head. Yes, I take on the point about Pogba, Tevez et al but the above players and adding Cole into the mix isn't exactly an advert for youth. Of course Cole can still "go", particularly at Serie A level, but to me it's a big step down for Premier League football.


First of all, don't dare use Zanetti's name in vein. 

You could make statements like that about any league - Giggs, Lampard, Distin etc.

There are quality youngsters too. Italy is always a pretty good country for producing talent. It's actually improved considerably as a league since the Calciopoli scandal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/They-Dared-Dream-Rodgers-Liverpool-ebook/dp/B00LEG66SE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404761721&sr=8-1&keywords=they+dared+to+dream
> 
> 
> 'I bought this and invited round the auld fella, his auld fella and a few of my bezzie mates. We've all got seasies and we never miss a match, home or away. I read this book aloud for them and within 10 minutes they were all wellin' up, I had to compose myself on numerous occasions as I was also on the verge of wellin' up. We ran the full gamut of emotions, from tears of joy after beating City, seething at Mourinho's antics at Anfield to tears of rage at Palace. When I had finished the book there was total silence for ten mins, grown men with tears running down their cheeks, the only sound was tears dripping into pint pots of Carling. Finally the silence was broken by my auld fella addressing his auld fella, 'Brendan made us dream didn't he dad?' his auld fella, face reddened by tears, replied 'he did son, he did... but then they broke our hearts'. That was it, within seconds every one of us had welled up again, tears poured down our faces and we couldn't stop. There we were wiping away each others tears with no embarrassment, we knew what this meant. These were not tears of rage nor tears of joy, no, these were tears for our club, our family. No football club does emotion like Liverpool Football Club, no writer gets into the emotion of our club quite like Paul Tomkins.'
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/They-Dared-Dream-Rodgers-Liverpool-ebook/dp/B00LEG66SE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404761721&sr=8-1&keywords=they+dared+to+dream
> 
> 'I bought this and invited round the auld fella, his auld fella and a few of my bezzie mates. We've all got seasies and we never miss a match, home or away. I read this book aloud for them and within 10 minutes they were all wellin' up, I had to compose myself on numerous occasions as I was also on the verge of wellin' up. We ran the full gamut of emotions, from tears of joy after beating City, seething at Mourinho's antics at Anfield to tears of rage at Palace. When I had finished the book there was total silence for ten mins, grown men with tears running down their cheeks, the only sound was tears dripping into pint pots of Carling. Finally the silence was broken by my auld fella addressing his auld fella, 'Brendan made us dream didn't he dad?' his auld fella, face reddened by tears, replied 'he did son, he did... but then they broke our hearts'. That was it, within seconds every one of us had welled up again, tears poured down our faces and we couldn't stop. There we were wiping away each others tears with no embarrassment, we knew what this meant. These were not tears of rage nor tears of joy, no, these were tears for our club, our family. No football club does emotion like Liverpool Football Club, no writer gets into the emotion of our club quite like Paul Tomkins.'
> 
> I'll be buying this right now.


That might be the greatest thing I've ever read. 

TEARS OF RAGE

:lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

QPR looking to sign Ronaldinho :|


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anyone else seen QPR linked with Ronaldinho today? love seeing them lose there wage bill must be so high Harry should build for the future not plunge the team into debt with past it players :ti


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> First of all, don't dare use Zanetti's name in vein.
> 
> You could make statements like that about any league - Giggs, Lampard, Distin etc.
> 
> There are quality youngsters too. Italy is always a pretty good country for producing talent. It's actually improved considerably as a league since the Calciopoli scandal.


I'm not using Zanetti's name in vain, or indeed, "vein", as you put it, the guy is an Inter legend and I accept that, it's an example, as I said, off the top of my head. 

Lampard's gone and is making the step down to either MLS or the A-League. Giggs is backroom staff. Distin's days are well and truly numbered after the emergence of Stones.

"There are quality youngsters too" - You could make statements like that about any league, as you say. 

And yes, since the scandal Serie A has improved, I agree. Nowhere near the standard of what it once was, the heyday of a few years ago, and I doubt it'll be anywhere near it for the next few seasons. They need to take good pros in their prime, not a guy like Ashley Cole who is pushing 34, binned by England (where you agree with that or not), lost his place at Chelsea, and didn't have his contract renewed. Oh, and according to the Daily Telegraph, Cole's wages he was earning at Chelsea are going to be roughly the same as he is on at Roma, so it's not like he's taking a massive tip in wages just so he can carry on playing Champions League football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hamada said:


> I'm not using Zanetti's name in vain, or indeed, "vein", as you put it, the guy is an Inter legend and I accept that, it's an example, as I said, off the top of my head.
> 
> Lampard's gone and is making the step down to either MLS or the A-League. Giggs is backroom staff. Distin's days are well and truly numbered after the emergence of Stones.
> 
> ...


ffs vein

Anyways. You mentioned Zanetti who is retired so I can't mention Lampard? There are older players in every league. It's still absurd to suggest the Serie A is a "European MLS" when you have plenty of top players in the prime of their career and some of the clubs still have the ability to attract world class talent. 

Not really. In regards to "any other leagues" - England, Germany, France and Spain would be around or above that level yes, but no others would be close in terms of young talent. 

The Milan clubs are rebuilding (one more so than the other) but they've shown they're financially committed to getting back to the top, while obviously trying to stay within the FFP regulations. They'll be back competing pretty soon. 

Jeez, you're acting like they're tying down Cole for 5 years or something. It's a two year contract, he has a lot to offer in that time, he's a short term option in the way Maicon was. They're also linked to DeAndre Yedlin (who obviously wants out of the poverty MLS) and are apparently close to signing him. You can't generalise their philosophy based on a couple of signings. Most of their signings over the last few years have been youngsters of players in their prime, good players too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tom Ince joining Hull City.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think calliing Italy a 'European MLS' is ridiculous not just because of the quality of players old & young and the teams in Europe but because in Italy football is a highly revered sport where as in America, it's 'soccah' and not really a big time thing compared to the NFL, NBA, NHL etc.

Serie A is in the top 5 leagues in the world.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Top 5? No shit. 

England
Spain
Germany
Italy
France

Then the rest are a bag of shit. Portugal, Russia and Turkey are likely next. France is shit too though (sorry Hamada!) ZLATAN THE BULLY is king of that league. Also any league that makes Cavani look good has to be shite. Although this also implicates Serie A.

It's basically

Spain
England






Italy
Germany








France



The rest





MLS


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Belrusian league is much better than the French, come on mate.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

RIP Di Stéfano, one of the GOATs. Without la Saeta Rubia Real Madrid would be drastically different. It's a shame his bad luck at an international level.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Liverpool about to feel like Spurs of last season. You don't just replace world class players without a dropoff ...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Perhaps, but then again, two clubs were/are in very different situations

Differences being we can attract CL quality players and don't have an absolute potato as a manager

And for all their dropping off, Spurs only finished with 3 less points than they did with Bale


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thing is we are not directly trying to replace Suarez anyway. The team needed depth the moment we got into the champo league so a shit load of signings were bound to happen.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Liverpool about to feel like Spurs of last season. You don't just replace world class players without a dropoff ...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well we haven't even spent the Suarez money yet so that leaves the door open to replace a world class talent with another world class talent. A Greizmann/Reus infusion would do well to help us maintain our standing in the top 4.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

In Scottish news, Aberdeen have signed former Blackburn failure David Goodwillie.

Look how thrilled he is.









Someone needs to make that a smiley.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Well we haven't even spent the Suarez money yet so that leaves the door open to replace a world class talent with another world class talent. A Greizmann/Reus infusion would do well to help us maintain our standing in the top 4.


Reus is injured so there's a 99% chance he will stay at Dortmund, and he would never go to Liverpool. :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd be sad too if my name was Goodwillie.

Though not as sad as if it was Badwillie.

Or Smallwillie.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lightwillie.

Griezmann is overhyped beyond belief right now. People need to calm down about him.

Lucas looks like he's leaving too. :jose


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Griezmann is nowhere near world class either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saviorxx said:


> Reus is injured so there's a 99% chance he will stay at Dortmund, and he would never go to Liverpool. :lmao


Reus' injury isn't a long term one :banderas While i agree that he's unlikely to leave Dortmund for Liverpool, it'd be very sweet if he did. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Liverpool about to feel like Spurs of last season. You don't just replace world class players without a dropoff ...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, we'll be fine. I was resigned to losing Suarez last season, this time he's going to a side which isn't going to have dire consequences for us.



EGame said:


>


what a classy club you guys have :banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/They-Dared-Dream-Rodgers-Liverpool-ebook/dp/B00LEG66SE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404761721&sr=8-1&keywords=they+dared+to+dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Tears of rage.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fulham apparently signing Ross McCormack for £11m :taker


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kroos to Madrid all but official acc. to bild. personal terms agreed. initial offer of 25 mil was rejected by us. deal could be made for 30.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


>


That's a photoshop. This is an original :


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> Fulham apparently signing Ross McCormack for £11m :taker


fpalm

And this is not long after they asked many of their staff to take pay cuts as part of their relegation cost cutting.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

11 million for Ross fucking McCormack.

:wall :wall :wall :wall


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










BIG WILLY


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Great keeper. Even when he goes for a shit he ends up with a clean sheet.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So he catches his own shit? Not sure that's a great attribute.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Keeps his hands warmed up.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fulham have given us 11 million for McCormack :ti thought it was a dream


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sad waste of a great keeper like Willy just be a deputy keeper but great pick up for City all the same.*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Sad waste of a great keeper like Willy just be a deputy keeper but great pick up for City all the same.*



Nice pay cheque to do it though 

:vince$


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

future goat



















sammer looks proud


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> Fulham apparently signing Ross McCormack for £11m :taker


What's that, over £20m for Mitroglou and McCormack in the last 6 months.

Read today that Soton want £25m for Lovren. I though us paying £20m alot, but it's getting ridiculous now.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Kroos to Madrid all but official acc. to bild. personal terms agreed. initial offer of 25 mil was rejected by us. deal could be made for 30.


Thought Kroos would cost more tbh. Maybe 35-40 kind of. Time for a swap deal, Madrid? Modric and Ramires? :troll


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

More Toure bollox being reported, Fine we'll take Veratti, T.Silva and Matuidi in exchange... 

Reports Bayern got one eye on Vidal to replace Kroos.. jesus christ.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BuLi sells cheap and Kroos only has 1 year left on his contract.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Sad waste of a great keeper like Willy just be a deputy keeper but great pick up for City all the same.*


if he proves himself to be number 1 then he'll be number one. pelle doesn't play favourites (unless you have a delightful ponytail)










pretty much confirms zuculini (middle)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

tbf he could actually prove that Pellegrini does in fact play favourites.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i'll be happy with either. two very good keepers forcing each other to be better than the other. joe's shown that he requires competition, BIG WILLY will certainly give it to him


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@ Femto

How true is the notion of Toni "side pass" Kroos?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ross McCormack said he would only leave Leeds United for a Premiership team, yet less then 3 months later he joins a team in the same division
Cellino best bring in Jordan Rhodes with that money :banderas


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£11m for McCormack actually disturbs me more than the £80m etc for Bale, Ronaldo & Suarez.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™ said:


> Thought Kroos would cost more tbh. Maybe 35-40 kind of. Time for a swap deal, Madrid? Modric and Ramires? :troll


What the hell, the guy can go full Bosman in January. If they sell him for 25, that's a masterpiece.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> @ Femto
> 
> How true is the notion of Toni "side pass" Kroos?


very


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Scotland with that £31m McCormack-Fletcher-Rhodes frontline :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

mandzukic to atletico for 22 mil euros is doing the rounds


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He would be a great fit with their style.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mandzukic would be brilliant for Atletico. 

Simeone would have him playing like he did under Jupp.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Mathieu Debuchy to Arsenal: Gunners could include Carl Jenkinson as part of deal for Newcastle full-back


RIP Jenk :jose


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Tim Pearson @TimPearsonMedia
> Follow
> Confirmed; #Everton manager Roberto Martinez has enquired about the availability of Tom Cleverley. #MUFC #EFC


no idea if the guy is reliable, but £40m for Fellaini and Cleverley should do it :moyes2


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> no idea if the guy is reliable, but £40m for Fellaini and Cleverley should do it :moyes2


Cleverley? wouldn't even take him at Leeds guy is awful


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> TC @TC_MUFC
> @English_AS Do you have anything on Di Maria to United for €60m?
> 
> AS English @English_AS
> ...


:mark: get it done Ed


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WE CABELLA SOON


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> no idea if the guy is reliable, but £40m for Fellaini and Cleverley should do it :moyes2


Tim Pearson ‏@TimPearsonMedia 2m

This rumour will not budge; Iker Muniaín remains very much a target for #MCFC - £36m release clause will likely have to be met.

whatever he is, he should stop


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't wait for Cleverley to sign for Everton and end up being boss.

Like Gibson. Minus the hamstrings that resemble cheese-strings.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kind of jelly of City signing Willy.

Lmao though, one mistake from Hart and he will be on the bench for the rest of the season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Greg O'Keeffe ‏@GregOK 57s
Something to put a smile on Blues faces imminent. #EFC

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 55s
News on the future of Gareth Barry coming up on #SSN










3 year deal.

So relieved to have got this done, replacing him would have cost a fortune so at least we have him tied up. 

Will be massive in the development of Barkley/McCarthy/Ledson.



Spoiler















Barry: "I've learned so much from the boss, it's a great set of players and the fans are fantastic - everything about Everton feels right."

I fucking love him so much xxxx

Greg O'Keeffe ‏@GregOK 8m
#Everton pushed hard to get the #Barry deal done. Last weekend it was touch and go with better financial offers for him elsewhere.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

3 years? Grandpa Gaz.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Kind of jelly of City signing Willy.
> 
> Lmao though, one mistake from Hart and he will be on the bench for the rest of the season.


Willy from Malaga? Good signing for City

Hope we don't sell Cleverley


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The three years made me smile too.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> 3 years? Grandpa Gaz.


Nice 2m for MCFC there... 1mil for deal and 500k per year after.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Nice 2m for MCFC there... 1mil for deal and 500k per year after.


The money Everton owe, if they did pay it :ken , was based on the wages that City paid during Barry's loan last season. 

Not how long his contract is.

:darkbarry​
EDIT: 

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 4m
Everton are closing in on the signing of highly-rated MK Dons youngster Brendan Galloway. #efc #Dons #mkdons

He's apparently in Austria with the Everton U21's at the moment.

Another edit:

The Liverpool Echo are saying that Everton paid £1million for Barry. Nice £2million that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That cunt Evra is going to be playing for my team next season. 

At least we look set to wrap up deals for Morata and Iturbe.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're not getting Di Maria. We never buy off Madrid, despite being constantly linked to every one of their players. 

Doubt we'll get Vidal either. Don't like how that supposed deal seems to be dragging out. 

We'll get Vermaelan and someone else. I'd fucking love us to get Khedira.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> The money Everton owe, if they did pay it :ken , was based on the wages that City paid during Barry's loan last season.
> 
> Not how long his contract is.
> 
> ...


*

Most outlets/reports have had the following since day one..

Everton took Barry on a loan arrangement that sees City get a £1m fee if he signed a one-year deal at Goodison, £1.5m if he signs for two years and £2m if he signs for three.

went of that so 1mil + 500k per additional year = 2mil. So 1 mil so far with add ons to follow.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lewandowski given the number 9 shirt and Bayern confirm they have reached an agreement with Atletico for Mario, aren't transfers easy?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Spurs trying to move late for Origi. It's a bit cute the way they seem to go after all our targets. Fee and terms agreed according to Barrett.



Irish Jet said:


> We're not getting Di Maria. *We never buy off Madrid*, despite being constantly linked to every one of their players.
> 
> Doubt we'll get Vidal either. Don't like how that supposed deal seems to be dragging out.
> 
> We'll get Vermaelan and someone else. *I'd fucking love us to get Khedira*.


:dozy


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> That cunt Evra is going to be playing for my team next season.
> 
> At least we look set to wrap up deals for Morata and Iturbe.


:evra

Keep him out of the bus.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Lewandowski given the number 9 shirt and Bayern confirm they have reached an agreement with Atletico for Mario, aren't transfers easy?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They spelled TRAITOR wrong.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> They spelled TRAITOR wrong.


look at his smile. he was chasing happiness all along


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

was the 2014-15 bundi trophy also presented?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> was the 2014-15 bundi trophy also presented?


thye don't bother with a trophy. They sent all the other clubs $5 participation medals.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Suarez fee only £58m?



> "Spanish newspaper Mundo Deportivo claims that Barcelona have negotiated a fee of of between 70 and 73m euros (£55.6m-58m) for the transfer of Uruguay striker Luis Suarez from Liverpool. The fee represents a reduction of 20m euros on the 27-year-old's buyout clause according to the paper."


Surely that is not the final figure. Yeah of course its alot of money, but c'mon.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Spanish sources


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't wait to sign Suarez. 

Fuarrrrrrrkk our #9 shirt going to be worn by an actual world class #9. Delicious. 

Also according to the Barca VP, we've only completed 50% of the transfers so far.

Suarez + CB + CB + RB is what is left I would assume. 

Aurier pls.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Most outlets/reports have had the following since day one..
> 
> _Everton took Barry on a loan arrangement that sees City get a £1m fee if he signed a one-year deal at Goodison, £1.5m if he signs for two years and £2m if he signs for three._
> 
> went of that so 1mil + 500k per additional year = 2mil. So 1 mil so far with add ons to follow.


The Mirror and Mail haven't gotten a thing right in their lifetime, they won't start now. 

Just :ti all over the place if you believe that a club who make sure every penny is spent as well as it can be would agree to such demands for a 33 (32 year old at the time) year old who is out of contract within 12 months of when Everton loaned him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We signed some young Croat from Hajduk Slit; Pasalic. Plays in centeal midfield, 19 years old and was on the 30 man provisional list for the World Cup.

Looking forward to seeing what he has next season.















































































On loan at Vitesse.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Can't wait to sign Suarez.
> 
> Fuarrrrrrrkk our #9 shirt going to be worn by an actual world class #9. Delicious.
> 
> ...


Cuardado is apparently speaking to Barcelona.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barca replacing over half their team in one summer then

A penny must have gotten stuck in the La Masia conveyor belt I guess









Origi imminent and Markovic tomorrow apparently


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Barca replacing over half their team in one summer then
> 
> A penny must have gotten stuck in the La Masia conveyor belt I guess
> 
> ...


La Masia is dead lad. Real Madrid vs Real Barca for years to come in the who can spend the most money on players race.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mandzukic to Atletico all but done. Great signing for them!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We Sanchez yet? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> Cuardado is apparently speaking to Barcelona.


No thanks pls. 

We don't need a winger, we need defenders. We need a starter defender and a back-up defender. 

Apparently Valencia are being stubborn with Mathieu for the back-up. Hope we switch focus to Agger and take him from Liverpool, just like we did to their best player.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Can't wait to sign Suarez.
> 
> Fuarrrrrrrkk our #9 shirt going to be worn by an actual world class #9. Delicious.
> 
> ...


I thought Aurier already signed for Arsenal. Did that not go through?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nah, they're about to sign Debuchy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah I know they're getting Debuchy. Thought it was strange they were signing two right backs. Swear I read the Aurier deal was official a few weeks back but now it makes more sense.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Still have no idea why they're into Debuchy, always looked like a weak link.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Time to celebrate our new signing with a cracking tune!







Anyway, I like how we are expanding our number of Belgian players and keeping it up with the trend. Origi is probably going to spend another year at Lille before coming to PL, which is a good move imo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sanchez deal to Arsenal has been completed according to sources close to Sanchez. 

What a shame, a career suicide move to be under Wenger. At the same time, it's good because Arsenal will never win a CL and certainly wont pose a threat to Barca through Sanchez in contrast to if he were to move to a top class team.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I actually agree with EGame.

Sanchez should be going to Liverpool, Man City, United, Chelsea to really excel rather than a team who bottle everything. Liverpool and United on the rise with Rodgers and Van Gaal, City going to be leading English fooball for a while and Chelsea are always there or abouts.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I actually agree with EGame.
> 
> *Sanchez should be going to Liverpool*, Man City, United, Chelsea to really excel *rather than a team who bottle everything.* Liverpool and United on the rise with Rodgers and Van Gaal, City going to be leading English fooball for a while and Chelsea are always there or abouts.


:kobe9


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kroos to Madrid finalized acc. to sources. To be announced after WM.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lol at Liverpool being on the rise.

They'll flop this season and Rodgers will be shown up for the fraud he is.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Kroos to Madrid finalized acc. to sources. To be announced after *WM*.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Whilst I see that Liverpool obviously bottled the league, they're clearly a much better team to go to now rather than Arsenal. Rodgers philosophies have sunk in the past few seasons and their title challenge really put them on the map. Next season will be make or break for them and if they retain a CL spot and another title challenge then I think they'll continue to do it.

Arsenal are always strong starters and 50/50 whether they'll actually qualify for the CL.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sanchez shoulda joined Vidal at Juve, that's what he shoulda done.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> lol at Liverpool being on the rise.
> 
> They'll flop this season and Rodgers will be shown up for the fraud he is.


:yum:

Going to be funny when we finish in the top 3 again and Everton somewhere not top 3

Also Griezmann. 20m bid doing the rounds.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Sanchez shoulda joined Vidal at Juve, that's what he shoulda done.


That was the plan, but then Wenger decided to visit him in Brazil and he changed his mind after that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> lol at Liverpool being on the rise.
> 
> They'll flop this season and Rodgers will be shown up for the fraud he is.


What was your preseason prediction for Liverpool last year, oh great oracle? :dean


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :yum:
> 
> Going to be funny when we finish in the top 3 again and Everton somewhere not top 3
> 
> Also Griezmann. 20m bid doing the rounds.


lel at throwing cash at kids and hoping they adapt.

next up. muniain or something


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CamillePunk said:


> What was your preseason prediction for Liverpool last year, oh great oracle? :dean


Some ignorant, bitter, jealous Evertonian prediction of finishing lower than them whilst they finally qualify for European football again?:lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> That was the plan, but then Wenger decided to visit him in Brazil and he changed his mind after that.


I think it has something to do with Juve being cheap too.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool could turn out to be Spurs mk2 if they aren't careful with their transfers. Yes, I get the CL allure, but it's also Liverpool buying players. :draper2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> I think it has something to do with Juve being cheap too.


Arsenal out-muscling a club in the transfer window is a welcome relief, even though it's a Serie A club. :hayden


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :yum:
> 
> Going to be funny when we finish in the top 3 again and Everton somewhere not top 3


Of course it will mate. 

Rodgers and his fillosifeeeee which one week is possession football to the next being long balls up to the strikers with no Suarez will have the league trembling.

Rank average manager who hasn't won anything decent in his life, been binned by 2 Championship sides and is an absolute disgrace with spending money. 

One of the most classless managers I've ever seen in my life. As soon as Liverpool were out of the title race against Newcastle he suddenly stopped wearing his Hillsborough armband. Using something like that as a publicity stunt was disgusting. Wouldn't expect anything better from someone who just upped and left his family for some blonde tart though.

Suarez leaving and Rodgers wasting even more millions like the £134million he's spent already as Liverpool manager will be fucking comical to watch on the outside. Hope he spends another £30m+ on this Belgium lid and Lovren.

“Clubs spend a billion quid and it does not guarantee anything. We will be in the market for good and top players, but there is more to it than that,” he explained.

“Once you put your ideas in place and once the players start to crack it, then we will have success. Money can’t buy that.

“It is about coaching and man-management and dealing with people. Having a great staff. Finding a cause for the players to fight for. All of that comes into it and that is something we have done in the period I have been here.”

Another feelosifeeee that Rodgers seems to have forgotten that he's meant to be about.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Some ignorant, bitter, jealous Evertonian prediction of finishing lower than them whilst they finally qualify for European football again?:lol


I'll take your dignity like we took :darkbarry


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Sanchez deal to Arsenal has been completed according to sources close to Sanchez.
> 
> What a shame, a career suicide move to be under Wenger. At the same time, it's good because Arsenal will never win a CL and certainly wont pose a threat to Barca through Sanchez in contrast to if he were to move to a top class team.


:duck

Going to Liverpool is a bust too. Only the Manchester clubs and Chelsea are worth a damn. :draper2



Baines On Toast said:


> Of course it will mate.
> 
> Rodgers and his fillosifeeeee which one week is possession football to the next being long balls up to the strikers with no Suarez will have the league trembling.
> 
> ...



agreed. Hope his signings flop this season. But obviously this will backfire and Costa will be the flop. fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Arsenal seal this Sanchez signing and get a defensive midfielder, then they are in a MUCH better position than Liverpool look to be with what they are doing this summer.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Might have taken Barry, but we'll still finish as Champions when you realize he'll become very complacement and start passing sideways he can't be bothered knowing he's got his paycheck and he's not under pressure to impress.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Might have taken Barry, but we'll still finish as Champions when you realize he'll become very complacement and start passing sideways he can't be bothered knowing he's got his paycheck and he's not under pressure to impress.


Gareth Barry is boss and when his legs begin to go in a couple of seasons then we'll just flog him off to the MLS.

Now










SHUURRRRUUUPPPPPPPP LAD


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Where is all the Rodgers hate coming from all of a sudden? Guy has done a great job at Liverpool. Don't give a fuck if he's signed jokers like Aspas and Alberto.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Might have taken Barry, *but we'll still finish as Champions* when you realize he'll become very complacement and start passing sideways he can't be bothered knowing he's got his paycheck and he's not under pressure to impress.


Uh huh.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Whatever man, that's like your opinion.

Even though it's wrong as hell


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Of course it will mate.
> 
> Rodgers and his fillosifeeeee which one week is possession football to the next being long balls up to the strikers with no Suarez will have the league trembling.
> 
> ...


He also bums trannies.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Uh huh.


look at you, all hey look we've ruined another strikers career and signed a guy who was ruined by barca

RUINED. ALL OF THEM. EVERYONE.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> He also bums trannies.


You'd slam that fake pussy too don't lie 

- Kiz 2013


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Gareth Barry is boss and when his legs begin to go in a couple of seasons then we'll just flog him off to the MLS.
> 
> Now
> 
> ...


If he was so boss, the best team in England would have kept him.
He'll turn into a mediocre DM eventually. Just you watch.

And Barkely will be saying that to your fans when he scores against you for us this season. 

£15m and Jack Rodwell bahahahahha


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

pls stop this slander against the great gaz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> If he was so boss, the best team in England would have kept him.
> *He'll turn into a mediocre DM eventually. Just you watch.*
> 
> And Barkely will be saying that to your fans when he scores against you for us this season.
> ...


I thought I made it obvious that he'll eventually begin to worsen when his legs go, which is when he'll be living it up like a gangster in America tearing apart the MLS.

Barkley isn't going anywhere and Rodwell isn't going back to Everton. Good try though.

Bookmarked so I can laugh at you more come September.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Depends which September could be this season, could be next.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Depends which September could be this season, could be next.


Well you just said he'll score against Everton this season, so it's pretty obvious you bad bell whiff.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Well you just said he'll score against Everton this season, so it's pretty obvious you bad bell whiff.


He could score an own goal :saul


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Telegraph reporting that Liverpool are considering a 10m move for Ben Davies. That's a welcome relief after all the talk about Bertrand.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> If Arsenal seal this Sanchez signing and get a defensive midfielder, then they are in a MUCH better position than Liverpool look to be with what they are doing this summer.


Joel pls. Both sides have shite defenses, average keepers, we have a much better midfield/wingers and signing Sanchez doesn't change the fact that their other striker options are average. Losing Suarez will obviously hurt but saying Arsenal will be in a 'MUCH better position' is asinine. 



Saint Dick said:


> Where is all the Rodgers hate coming from all of a sudden? Guy has done a great job at Liverpool. Don't give a fuck if he's signed jokers like Aspas and Alberto.


Moz has always been a bitter, whiny tool who can't accept that Everton will always be considered the small team in Liverpool :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's Markovic day. :hb

Lloris has signed a new five year deal with Spurs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> we have a much better midfield


really? :westbrook3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Moz so so bitter. :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 10m
Bayern Munich are closing in on the signing of Costa Rica goalkeeper Keylor Navas.

Awful career move.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

chasing happiness


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm not sure he'll find it on the bench.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Neuer to CB ep


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Has Markovic signed yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Joel pls. Both sides have shite defenses, average keepers, we have a much better midfield/wingers and signing Sanchez doesn't change the fact that their other striker options are average. Losing Suarez will obviously hurt but saying Arsenal will be in a 'MUCH better position' is asinine.


Arsenal don't have a shite defence though. They got pummelled by the top teams, but along with Chelsea, they kept the most cleanheets (I believe), which shows they have a decent unit.

I don't rate the Gerrard/Henderson midfield at all. No matter how much he tries, Gerrard isn't a defensive midfielder, so that midfield has no balance whatsoever and it's the reason why teams got to Liverpool's defence all season and why England couldn't control a game at the World Cup. I said if Arsenal get the defensive midfielder they are after (Bender or Schneiderlin) then I would say they have a better one when you include Ramsey as well. Much more balance.

As for the three in front, I'd take Walcott-Ozil-Sanchez over Sterling-Coutinho-Lallana, but I think that one is more debatable than the other areas.

Let's not forget that Arsenal only went down last season when they lost Walcott and their best player of that season; Ramsey.

When Liverpool actually look to sign players they - you know - actually need, then I may change my mind.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lots of rumours of Bony to Liverpool, another rumour that is agent is in Liverpool agreeing terms.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City Watch @City_Watch · 1h

Corriere dello Sport talks about a Benatia (to Bayern)/Shaqiri (to Roma) swap but adds: "Benatia has already made a promise to Pellegrini".

:duck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> really? :westbrook3


yes, really. 



Joel said:


> Arsenal don't have a shite defence though. *They got pummelled by the top teams,* but along with Chelsea, they kept the most cleanheets (I believe), which shows they have a decent unit.
> 
> I don't rate the Gerrard/Henderson midfield at all. No matter how much he tries, Gerrard isn't a defensive midfielder, so that midfield has no balance whatsoever and it's the reason why teams got to Liverpool's defence all season and why England couldn't control a game at the World Cup. I said if Arsenal get the defensive midfielder they are after (Bender or Schneiderlin) then I would say they have a better one when you include Ramsey as well. Much more balance.
> 
> ...


So we're just discounting the fact that they got absolutely dicked when they came up against any good attack? Arsenal has an incredibly average backline. 

Gerrard was hardly the one at fault for our defensive mistakes last season. The way Rodgers set the team up to play, and the manner we played were some of the biggest contributors for how much we conceeded but personally the absolute key element was that we had fuck all in the way of depth. We conceeded the most goals between the minutes of 76 to 90. 13 out of our 55 goals conceeded (in the PL, FA Cup and League Cup) were in those last 15 mins. 



Spoiler: defending stats















If we had some depth (like we're getting this window), this enables Rodgers to bring on someone to freshen everything up the last 15 as opposed to bringing on the absolute dirt worst in Moses or Aspas. 

As far as the next point, Arsene apparently wants to use Sanchez as a striker. So forget that 3 in front of bender/ramsey/whoever, and seeing as we're adding players to Arsenal you might as well add Markovic to Liverpool as well. Now i wouldn't say that

Sanchez

Cazorla Ozil Walcott

Ramsey Bender​
is making Arsenal MUCH better than

Sturridge

Coutinho Lallana Sterling

Gerrard Hendo​
chuck Markovic in there and rotate the 3 behind Sturridge in any way you please. 

Now as far as the rest, what players do you think Liverpool actually need? a left back and a centre back? Which we have been after all window? I'm a little confused at what more you want Liverpool to do. They've been after players across the board the entire transfer window.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think Arsenal have a better midfield. Certainly better midfield depth. They definitely need a better holding mid though, because Arteta was a liability filling that role at times.

I think we'll need another striking option if Suarez goes. I thought Bony was a bit poor early for Swansea, but he got better and better as the season went on. My concern with him is that he's very individualistic, and not in the way that Sturridge and Suarez are.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> @Wheeler__AFC:
> 
> "He will not stay with them [Man City]. He will do everything to ensure his departure this summer,"


What's this all about?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> So we're just discounting the fact that they got absolutely dicked when they came up against any good attack? Arsenal has an incredibly average backline.


Seeing as it was 3 games out of 35 (the away games against the top 3), I would say that the 3 are anomalies. Especially when you add other teams such as Dortmund, Napoli and Bayern didn't really smash them. I'd say it is a good backline. Liverpool's are incredibly average.



Rush said:


> Gerrard was hardly the one at fault for our defensive mistakes last season. The way Rodgers set the team up to play, and the manner we played were some of the biggest contributors for how much we conceeded but personally the absolute key element was that we had fuck all in the way of depth. We conceeded the most goals between the minutes of 76 to 90. 13 out of our 55 goals conceeded (in the PL, FA Cup and League Cup) were in those last 15 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's not Gerrard's fault that he is not a defensive midfielder, or a ball winning midfielder. The point is not to blame Gerrard, it's the blame the lack of balance in midfield, which is due to Rogers I suppose.

I don't see how having new players like Markovic, Origi, et al is going to stop you conceding in the last 15 minutes. I think having an actual midfield and actual good defenders would help though, which is my whole point. I'd love to see a chances against breakdown of last season for Liverpool, rather than just the goals against, but I doubt they'd be such a thing. Because I remember teams just getting loads and loads of chances, but not always finishing.

Honestly, without a true presence in midfield, you're going to struggle. Your defence is already not that good and then you're giving it no protection by playing a CAM as your most defensive midfielder in the system.



Rush said:


> As far as the next point, Arsene apparently wants to use Sanchez as a striker. So forget that 3 in front of bender/ramsey/whoever, and seeing as we're adding players to Arsenal you might as well add Markovic to Liverpool as well. Now i wouldn't say that
> 
> Sanchez
> 
> ...


I'd still say the Arsenal team is much better than the Liverpool one, due to the midfield straight from the off. Secondly, They're buying a player with the experience at the top level of football. He knows what is expected. You're buying players from Soton, a kid from Benfica and a kid from Lille... A lot of adapting is going to be needed.

You're also relying on the Markovic's, Origi's etc to come in and do well straight away. Kinda like Spurs were relying on their 'whiz kids' last season.

You also have to deal with the loss of your world class star. Yeah, you did well at the beginning without him, but then you didn't play without him for the rest of the season, so we don't really know how you will cope with that for the whole season. Spurs got results at the beginning without Bale as well, but soon went to shit.

Sorry, but there's too many question marks at the moment about Liverpool and without solid answers, I have Arsenal in a much better position *right now*. Until Rodgers looks at that midfield and defence at least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










good get for azerbaijan


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is all this defending of Arsenal painful for you Joel Robles.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> yes, really.


No. :hayden3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool linked with Bony i read earlier. Be surprised Swansea would let him go, but then again, with the money we are flinging around, its possible.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Sami Khedira has reportedly rejected a new contract at Real Madrid and is now pushing for a move to Arsenal this summer.
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/07/10/sami-...ct-as-he-pushes-for-arsenal-transfer-4793412/


It's the lolmetro so I shouldn't get my hopes up but omgpls Sami


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If we are selling Lucas, in addition to a much needed CB/FB, I'd like us to try and sign a DMF too.

Is Mascherano available to come back.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Sanchez
> 
> Cazorla Ozil Walcott
> 
> ...


That Arsenal midfield pisses all over the Liverpool midfield every day of the week.

Twice on Sunday with a severe bumming.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^Moz pls. 



Joel said:


> Seeing as it was 3 games out of 35 (the away games against the top 3), I would say that the 3 are anomalies. Especially when you add other teams such as Dortmund, Napoli and Bayern didn't really smash them. I'd say it is a good backline. Liverpool's are incredibly average.


They 'only' kept 17 clean sheets. Not as leaky as ours, but i still don't rate them that highly. Seeing as everyone loves STATS, if you look at how many goals the top 4 + United conceeded vs goals caused by defensive mistakes (in the prem only) then its pretty revealing. Arsenal 10/41, Liverpool 13/50, City 11/37, United 7/43 and Chelsea 4/27. In terms of ratios the amount of mistakes each defense made leading to goals then its roughly equal. Now stats are fairly meaningless unless you add some analysis. Look at how each of those teams played last season, we were definitely up there for most attacking, quick, aggressive football. When you play like that, unless you have an incredible defense/defensive structure which we clearly don't have then you will be having the opposition swarm with more attacks on average. Look at Chelsea for a comparison. An amazing defensive structure, combined with an apparent aversion to attacking. The tempo in an average Chelsea game is much slower, the defence is far more set, there is less opportunities for the opposition to attack. Arsenal is obviously not set up like Chelsea but they're closer to that style than they are to Liverpool's. Our system opens us up to conceeding more as it is so very attacking. Its not a coincidence that we scored 0.86 goals a game better than Arsenal and 0.79 goals a game better than Chelsea. 



> No, it's not Gerrard's fault that he is not a defensive midfielder, or a ball winning midfielder. The point is not to blame Gerrard, it's the blame the lack of balance in midfield, which is due to Rogers I suppose.
> 
> I don't see how having new players like Markovic, Origi, et al is going to stop you conceding in the last 15 minutes. I think having an actual midfield and actual good defenders would help though, which is my whole point. I'd love to see a chances against breakdown of last season for Liverpool, rather than just the goals against, but I doubt they'd be such a thing. Because I remember teams just getting loads and loads of chances, but not always finishing.
> 
> Honestly, without a true presence in midfield, you're going to struggle. Your defence is already not that good and then you're giving it no protection by playing a CAM as your most defensive midfielder in the system.


Honestly i'd say our midfield balance isn't that bad. Between Gerrard, Hendo, Can, Lucas and Allen (who came along in leaps and bounds last season), thats enough to cover those 2 positions in the middle of the park. 

You don't see how being able to bring on good, fresh players might prevent some last minute goals? Really? 

Of course having good defenders would help. However i find it utterly ridiculous that you're adding in players for Arsenal who they've yet to sign, calling out Liverpool for not adressing concerns when they've been after players to improve the defence this window. Or am i just imagining Lovren and Moreno? Have we not tried to sign those blokes and disagreed on a fee? 



> I'd still say the Arsenal team is much better than the Liverpool one, due to the midfield straight from the off. Secondly, They're buying a player with the experience at the top level of football. He knows what is expected. You're buying players from Soton, a kid from Benfica and a kid from Lille... A lot of adapting is going to be needed.


Due to the midfield in which you're already putting in Bender? Despite the fact he already has a long term contract with Leverkusen, and that he's their best player so he won't be cheap? We also bought a bloke from Leverkusen or is the Bundesliga not big enough for you? Also how is buying someone from Southampton a bad thing here when you're talking about someone coming in and needing to adapt? Surely out of everyone either side has bought or is trying to buy he is the best placed to adapt quickly given the fact he already plays in the league. Now before i go on with this next point bear in mind its merely an analogy, not a comparison. 11 years ago United bought this winger from the Portuguese league. Is that ringing any bells at all? It should. Just because someone is coming in from a lesser known league doesn't mean they will have absolutely no impact at all. Yes it will take some time to settle in, and no one is expecting Markovic to be an instant success but as Ronaldo proved, you can have a bit of an impact while settling in, develop as a player and in a few years hopefully he will be a quality player. Obviously we have to sign him first and hopefully he reaches his potential but signing someone from Portugal isn't the worst thing in the world. 



> You're also relying on the Markovic's, Origi's etc to come in and do well straight away. Kinda like Spurs were relying on their 'whiz kids' last season.
> 
> You also have to deal with the loss of your world class star. Yeah, you did well at the beginning without him, but then you didn't play without him for the rest of the season, so we don't really know how you will cope with that for the whole season. Spurs got results at the beginning without Bale as well, but soon went to shit.
> 
> Sorry, but there's too many question marks at the moment about Liverpool and without solid answers, I have Arsenal in a much better position *right now*. Until Rodgers looks at that midfield and defence at least.


Except we're not relying in them to come in and do well immediately. Yes it was a small sample size last year but Sturridge flourished when he was at the front leading the line. I'm not saying we won't miss Suarez at all, that would be incredibly foolish. However what i am saying is that the loss of Suarez isn't so catastrophic we're suddenly going to go from a side capable of finishing 2nd, to free falling down the ladder. 

There are just as many question marks about Arsenal. Don't forget they haven't signed a right back, or a defensive midfielder yet. Yes they're looking into it, but so is Liverpool. You can't use one logic for one club, then use the reverse for the other.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> It's the lolmetro so I shouldn't get my hopes up but omgpls Sami


Sanchez :mark:

Khedira :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> They 'only' kept 17 clean sheets. Not as leaky as ours, but i still don't rate them that highly. Seeing as everyone loves STATS, if you look at how many goals the top 4 + United conceeded vs goals caused by defensive mistakes (in the prem only) then its pretty revealing. Arsenal 10/41, Liverpool 13/50, City 11/37, United 7/43 and Chelsea 4/27. In terms of ratios the amount of mistakes each defense made leading to goals then its roughly equal. Now stats are fairly meaningless unless you add some analysis. Look at how each of those teams played last season, we were definitely up there for most attacking, quick, aggressive football. When you play like that, unless you have an incredible defense/defensive structure which we clearly don't have then you will be having the opposition swarm with more attacks on average. Look at Chelsea for a comparison. An amazing defensive structure, combined with an apparent aversion to attacking. The tempo in an average Chelsea game is much slower, the defence is far more set, there is less opportunities for the opposition to attack. Arsenal is obviously not set up like Chelsea but they're closer to that style than they are to Liverpool's. Our system opens us up to conceeding more as it is so very attacking. Its not a coincidence that we scored 0.86 goals a game better than Arsenal and 0.79 goals a game better than Chelsea.


I find that a fair analysis. I still think their defence is a lot better though and I would have Per and Koscielny up there as the second or third bext partnership in the league last season. They really came into their own and flourished as a partnership. We will see if Debuchy can replace the defensively sound Sagna and if Gibbs can stay fit.



Rush said:


> Honestly i'd say our midfield balance isn't that bad. Between Gerrard, Hendo, Can, Lucas and Allen (who came along in leaps and bounds last season), thats enough to cover those 2 positions in the middle of the park.


If you play Henderson and Gerrard with a defensive midfielder behind, I think the balance is fine. If it's just Gerrard and Henderson, then no.



Rush said:


> You don't see how being able to bring on good, fresh players might prevent some last minute goals? Really?


Not in the positions that you were blaming, e.g. Moses, Aspas, etc. You honestly think bringing on Markovic is going to help you prevent a last minute goal? Have I gone onto the wrong path here?



Rush said:


> Of course having good defenders would help. However i find it utterly ridiculous that you're adding in players for Arsenal who they've yet to sign, calling out Liverpool for not adressing concerns when they've been after players to improve the defence this window. Or am i just imagining Lovren and Moreno? Have we not tried to sign those blokes and disagreed on a fee?


Look. I added in players for Arsenal that they seem to be really on the hunt for (Debuchy and Sanchez are said to be done). I added in the likes of Markovic and Origi for you, as it seems they are more or less done deals. The last I heard about Moreno was the deal was dead in the water. And Lovern is going to cost £25m, so we really don't know what is going to happen there. I expect they to be defensive signings for Liverpool, but who knows who they will be? That's why I can't add defenders for Liverpool here.



Rush said:


> Due to the midfield in which you're already putting in Bender? Despite the fact he already has a long term contract with Leverkusen, and that he's their best player so he won't be cheap? We also bought a bloke from Leverkusen or is the Bundesliga not big enough for you? Also how is buying someone from Southampton a bad thing here when you're talking about someone coming in and needing to adapt? Surely out of everyone either side has bought or is trying to buy he is the best placed to adapt quickly given the fact he already plays in the league. Now before i go on with this next point bear in mind its merely an analogy, not a comparison. 11 years ago United bought this winger from the Portuguese league. Is that ringing any bells at all? It should. Just because someone is coming in from a lesser known league doesn't mean they will have absolutely no impact at all. Yes it will take some time to settle in, and no one is expecting Markovic to be an instant success but as Ronaldo proved, you can have a bit of an impact while settling in, develop as a player and in a few years hopefully he will be a quality player. Obviously we have to sign him first and hopefully he reaches his potential but signing someone from Portugal isn't the worst thing in the world.


I don't know what to expect from Can and I'm sure neither of you all do now. Last season was the only top division professional football he really has. Is he going to be the answer to Liverpool's problems in midfield? I can't give a prediction on that. 

I never said buying from Southampton is a bad thing. I used it as an example of players not playing at the top of football i.e. the Champions League or challenging for titles. Sanchez obviously has, so he comes in knowing what is expected of him straight away. The Soton guys are making a big step up in terms of expectations and competition, so while Sanchez has to adapt to the league and new lifestyle, these lads have to adapt to a whole new mentality and a new whole level of football that will be expected.

I'm not saying Markovic is bad, I'm again just saying that Arsenal's (possible) purchases seem to be a lot more ready to contribute *now* than your (possible) purchases. They're at a good age, a lot of experience at the top of football and from clubs near the top of their leagues.



Rush said:


> Except we're not relying in them to come in and do well immediately. Yes it was a small sample size last year but Sturridge flourished when he was at the front leading the line. I'm not saying we won't miss Suarez at all, that would be incredibly foolish. However what i am saying is that the loss of Suarez isn't so catastrophic we're suddenly going to go from a side capable of finishing 2nd, to free falling down the ladder.


There are just as many question marks about Arsenal. Don't forget they haven't signed a right back, or a defensive midfielder yet. Yes they're looking into it, but so is Liverpool. You can't use one logic for one club, then use the reverse for the other.[/QUOTE]

Arsenal's questions:
1) How long will it take Sanchez to adapt to England?
2) Will Debuchy be good enough to replace Sagna?
3) Can they keep their guys fit for once?

Liverpool's questions:
1) Will the defensive unit that is getting two new players in, work well quick enough without harm?
2) Will Lallana be able to raise his game in a more demanding environment?
3) Will Markovic be good enough this season?
4) Will they be able to continue to challenge without their star player?
5) Will Sturridge adapt to be the main man for the whole season?
6) Will Brendan find the right balance?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> City Watch @City_Watch · 1h
> 
> Corriere dello Sport talks about a Benatia (to Bayern)/Shaqiri (to Roma) swap but adds: "Benatia has already made a promise to Pellegrini".
> 
> :duck


He actually did, and he was with Nasri at Deansgate Locks 2/3 weeks ago. Smh.

Anyway Vidal's agent is seizing the day and he's talking with United while he's in London to close the Sanchez deal, but noone in Italy has the ball to say anything because they're afraid to lose their job :duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gerrard is shit and Liverpool are shit. Arsenal are less shit everywhere.

The only thing that wasn't shit about Liverpool was the shittiest human being in that shit club and his ability to play fitba. AND ITS GONE.

They go back where they belong next year.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> There are just as many question marks about Arsenal. Don't forget they haven't signed a right back, or a defensive midfielder yet. Yes they're looking into it, but so is Liverpool. You can't use one logic for one club, then use the reverse for the other.
> 
> Arsenal's questions:
> 1) How long will it take Sanchez to adapt to England?
> ...


1) he won't and he'll end up at Juve in 2 years
2) he isn't good enough to play over Jenkinson
3) :lmao

---

1) given that Sakho is the only non-mong, no
2) no
3) will he fuck, 25 million on a kid. the fuck does that?
4) wiggly arms as the new star man? LOL. Bet Welbeck out scores him.
5) he'll get injured 47 times. so no.
6) balance between wife and slags? nah, he's scum.


Plus

Hernandez
Young - Rooney - Valencia
Fellaini - Cleverley

shits all over Arsenal/Liverpool


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Not in the positions that you were blaming, e.g. Moses, Aspas, etc. You honestly think bringing on Markovic is going to help you prevent a last minute goal? Have I gone onto the wrong path here?


Fresh players in general will help a side out. In the case for Liverpool, having fresh wingers is a big help as they really need to be tracking back a lot, as well as bursting forward a lot. Again that comes down to how we play, trying to counterattack with pace etc and the wingers needing to come back because as you point out, Gerrard isn't a natural DM. 



> Look. I added in players for Arsenal that they seem to be really on the hunt for (Debuchy and Sanchez are said to be done). I added in the likes of Markovic and Origi for you, as it seems they are more or less done deals. The last I heard about Moreno was the deal was dead in the water. And Lovern is going to cost £25m, so we really don't know what is going to happen there. I expect they to be defensive signings for Liverpool, but who knows who they will be? That's why I can't add defenders for Liverpool here.


I'm not saying you have to add in a specific player, was more at the point you were making that Liverpool weren't addressing areas of concern when its fairly obvious that they're trying to do so.



> I don't know what to expect from Can and I'm sure neither of you all do now. Last season was the only top division professional football he really has. Is he going to be the answer to Liverpool's problems in midfield? I can't give a prediction on that.
> 
> I never said buying from Southampton is a bad thing. I used it as an example of players not playing at the top of football i.e. the Champions League or challenging for titles. Sanchez obviously has, so he comes in knowing what is expected of him straight away. The Soton guys are making a big step up in terms of expectations and competition, so while Sanchez has to adapt to the league and new lifestyle, these lads have to adapt to a whole new mentality and a new whole level of football that will be expected.
> 
> I'm not saying Markovic is bad, I'm again just saying that Arsenal's (possible) purchases seem to be a lot more ready to contribute *now* than your (possible) purchases. They're at a good age, a lot of experience at the top of football and from clubs near the top of their leagues.


I'm not saying i know much about Can at all. Just pointing out that its not like we've dragged him out of Nepal to come play for us. Can, Lallana, Lambert have all come from top leagues, and Markovic has at least been playing in the Europa League. Obviously its not the standard of CL but playing in a side that made the Europa League final and getting named in the Europa League team of the season isn't bad at all.



Irish Jet said:


> Gerrard is shit and Liverpool are shit. Arsenal are less shit everywhere.
> 
> The only thing that wasn't shit about Liverpool was the shittiest human being in that shit club and his ability to play fitba. AND ITS GONE.
> 
> They go back where they belong next year.


You heard it here first people, Irish Jet predicts Liverpool to finish 1st :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Word going round is that Everton & Chelsea have been agreed on a fee for Lukaku for a while now.

Up to the player if he wants the move or not.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we sign Khedira, it's on. Re: Arsenal defense. Per/Kos is a fantastic duo. I think the problem was Arteta, Gibbs, and to a an extent, Chezzer. I really question Gibbs now. Not sure he belongs at a top club. Might be better off on a mid-table club. Arteta is just not a holding defensive mid, and putting him that position several times last season was foolish. Which is why Arsene must absolutely sign a top defensive mid. Scherderlin, Bender, Khedira, etc. 

I am thoroughly enjoying a Chelsea going to bat for Arsenal. It's fantastic. :kobe3

Not sure if I should chime in, or just keep enjoying the show. :lenny



Vader said:


> 1) he won't and he'll end up at Juve in 2 years
> 2) he isn't good enough to play over Jenkinson
> 3) :lmao


We hired the German fitness coach, so WAH. We'll be fit. German voodoo black demon magic will ensure it.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

the best kind of magic imo. apart from crazy di canio lets not play friendlies and just spend a pre season RUNNING magic



> Lee Dixon @LeeDixon2 · 2h
> 
> Just spoke to Arsene. He's very happy about Sanchez and Debuchy



lee dixon the new itk


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So if Evra really is getting the fuck out of dodge we should buy Blind as a backup for LB and the midfield. Could add some much needed squad depth, plus he has experience under LVG. Win win.



Irish Jet said:


> Gerrard is shit and Liverpool are shit. Arsenal are less shit everywhere.
> 
> The only thing that wasn't shit about Liverpool was the shittiest human being in that shit club and his ability to play fitba. AND ITS GONE.
> 
> They go back where they belong next year.


:mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i mean, obv. top four predictions for next year...

chelsea
city
united
arsenal


as it should be. :wenger


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

is it bottoms up?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If they reveal Alexis and Debuchy tonight along with the kit I may just spaff myself to death.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Along with Super Mario, and Khedira. :westbrook2


-------- Mario -----------

Alexis --- Ozil --- Walcott

---- Ramsey -- Khedira ----


Do I have to wake up?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we still have a better team than chelsea imo tbleroy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Along with Super Mario, and Khedira. :westbrook2
> 
> 
> -------- Mario -----------
> ...


Why would you want Balotelli?

If Arsenal buy Balotelli, I take back everything I said earlier and will say Liverpool look better.



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> we still have a better team than chelsea imo tbleroy


Oh you do now, do you?

Last season when it looked like you were gonna lose the league, all you kept saying is how it wasn't bad for Chelsea to win the league over City as they have as strong as a team, squad, etc.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ALEXISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/Arsenal/status/487307212562632704

Sanchez confirmed.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










:draper2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So where is DA? 

Liverpool Sanchez now? 
Liverpool Chile now? 

We're about to announce Suarez.

Enjoy the show Liverpool fans.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Interesting that Chelsea and Arsenal funded Barca's move for Suarez. If the 70m fee for Suarez is true, Barca would have to pay 13m from their pockets in cash.

And, Sanchez :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like we're countering this star signing by making our own way better world class player signing.










I think we all know who the better player is  









:brent



EGame said:


> So where is DA?
> 
> Liverpool Sanchez now?
> Liverpool Chile now?
> ...


Enjoy not having a penis because you were born with a medical condition that causes the penis to never form during the pregnancy.

Nonce :kermit


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What on earth is that arsenal top? It needs burning immediately


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Why would you want Balotelli?
> 
> If Arsenal buy Balotelli, I take back everything I said earlier and will say Liverpool look better.
> 
> ...


Courtois & Cech > Hart, Caballero

Zabaleta, Sagna, Clichy, Kolarov > Azpillicueta, Ivanovic, Bertrand

Kompany, Demichelis > Terry, Cahill

Toure, Fernandinho, Fernando, Javi Garcia > Matic, Ramires, Fabregas, Mikel 

Silva, Navas, Nasri > Oscar, Hazard, Salah

Aguero, Negredo, Dzeko, Jovetic > Costa, Torres, Ba, Schurrle


I am well aware that some individuals are better than other individuald i.e Oscar > Navas, Matic > Garcia, Cahill/Terry > Demichelis, Costa > Jovetic.

Etc, but overall quality. We win.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal have a better midfield and defense than Liverpool imo, but everyone's gonna point to me being a Liverpool hater for that :bigron

Liverpool were definitely better forward wise until this Sanchez signing/Suarez selling. Advantage Arse now.

A bit jelly of Arsenal signing Sanchez. Great signing.

EDIT- Kompany/Demi is not better than Terry and Cahill.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea fans from London > City ballbags from Manchester

That sways it back to Chelsea.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 4m
Of course Suárez is done. But have u forgotten he can't play for a little while?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's a training top. 

Match tops look alright.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Chelsea fans from London


That's funny.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hi Denis xx


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> That's funny.


No idea why.

What about the oil rich Manchester City caused you to begin supporting them. I'm assuming you aren't from Manchester seeing as there's only about two of us here who're fans of nearby clubs.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Just met Pogba, told me he's coming Chelski bluddd


Hits keep on coming.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Courtois & Cech > Hart, Caballero
> 
> Zabaleta, Sagna, Clichy, Kolarov > Azpillicueta, Ivanovic, Bertrand
> 
> ...


Our goalkeeper is better than City's.
Our defensive unit is better than City's.
City's midfield is better than ours. (Although Matic bossed Yaya at the Etihad and Cesc is new, so who knows now.)
City's strikers are far better than ours.

City have the edge because they don't have to add new players to the starting line up, like we do, but we'll see what this season brings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Why would you want Balotelli?
> 
> If Arsenal buy Balotelli, I take back everything I said earlier and will say Liverpool look better.
> 
> ...


but now you dont so nyah


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> No idea why.
> 
> What about the oil rich Manchester City caused you to begin supporting them. I'm assuming you aren't from Manchester seeing as there's only about two of us here who're fans of nearby clubs.


Didsbury born and raised.



Joel said:


> Our goalkeeper is better than City's.
> Our defensive unit is better than City's.
> City's midfield is better than ours. (Although Matic bossed Yaya at the Etihad and Cesc is new, so who knows now.)
> City's strikers are far better than ours.
> ...


After a double look back, I'll concede that Cahill & Terry are better. Thought we retained our best defence in the league record. Seems Chelsea took it.

Demi came into his own after Kompany's red card v Hull tho.

And yeah, we'll soon see but I think if we sign Benatia or Mangala we'll have a better defence and retain a better midfield.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stated in the CB that the Sanchez avi was to annoy EGame

It worked









I was resigned to missing out on Sanchez a long time ago



Baines On Toast said:


> Hi Denis xx


Hello Marty


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

have arsenal shown alexis around the physio room and collected his soul yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Paul Pogba in Chelsea, London and has removed Juve player from his twitter bio. 

It's happening, brothers.



MrEvans said:


> And yeah, we'll soon see but I think if we sign Benatia or Mangala we'll have a better defence and retain a better midfield.


Sweet. It's great that we don't have to wait and see how they play. We just can ask you (Y)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

3 man midfield of Pogba, Matic and Cesc, plsno.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Paul Pogba in Chelsea, London and has removed Juve player from his twitter bio.
> 
> It's happening, brothers.
> 
> ...


I said "I think", pipe down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Stated in the CB that the Sanchez avi was to annoy EGame
> 
> It worked
> 
> ...


Sure he'll be really annoyed when Suarez is slotting for fun in Barca :shrug


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sanchez signing away his career :duck

£80m for Suarez now pls


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Sure he'll be really annoyed when Suarez is slotting for fun in Barca :shrug


I'm also very jelly that Liverpool are in the process of replacing Suarez with WORLD CLASS players like Lambert and Origi. 

I'm so devastated I can barely keep it together.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> have arsenal shown alexis around the physio room and collected his soul yet?


wenger needs to seduce him again to get him in there


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> wenger needs to seduce him again to get him in there


Oh man. Wenger on the beach and Barney Gumble in a bikini all in one place is too much for me to handle.

Time for cold shower


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

think unsexy thoughts


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Paul Pogba in Chelsea, London and has removed Juve player from his twitter bio.
> 
> It's happening, brothers.


ffs why not just give chelsea the title already

IT'S NOT FAIR


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pogba to Chelsea? 

JFC. I mean...really, JFC. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wouldn't it be great if Chelsea's signings flopped and they finished 4th? It'd be like Tottenham last season, but even funnier.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This summer transfer window is certainly going at full steam.

Pogba to Chelsea I didn't see coming tbh.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pogba to Chelsea ain't happening. Just chill out. He's extending his Juve contract next week.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Surely Pogba to Chelsea would either mean Oscar playing wide or Oscar/Cesc not playing at all? Not sure how that'd make sense.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sanchez: Confirmed
Debuchy, Remi, Khediera, Manquillo: Who's next?*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



just1988 said:


> *Sanchez: Confirmed
> Debuchy, Remi, Khediera, Manquillo: Who's next?*


Reckon we should go in for Pogba, Chelsea are interested in him, but i don't see him as a Mourinho type player


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Bad For Business said:


> Reckon we should go in for Pogba, Chelsea are interested in him, but i don't see him as a Mourinho type player


lmao because Pogba would leave the champions of Italy to play for Arsenal. 

He's not going anywhere.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> lmao because Pogba would leave the champions of Italy to play for Arsenal.
> 
> He's not going anywhere.


Then why has he been photographed in West London today? Lot of Chelsea rumours floating around, but i honestly reckon Arsenal would be a more attractive proposition.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Bad For Business said:


> Then why has he been photographed in West London today? Lot of Chelsea rumours floating around, *but i honestly reckon Arsenal would be a more attractive proposition.*


Do go on...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Bad For Business said:


> Then why has he been photographed in West London today? Lot of Chelsea rumours floating around, but i honestly reckon Arsenal would be a more attractive proposition.


A rich kid was seen in a rich area of London. Shopping would be my guess. And even if the Chelsea link is real, that at least makes some sense. Chelsea challenge for and win trophies and are actually willing to splash out the cash required to sign him and give him huge wages. How on earth is Arsenal a more attractive proposition? No way in hell Wenger's dropping 70m on a single player, and no way in hell is Pogba leaving the best team in Italy to play for a team that hasn't won a league title in a decade. Paul is THE most prized asset in world football atm. If he does leave Juve, which I don't think he will (at least not this summer), he'll go to Barca or Real or Bayern or PSG or Chelsea or City, not Arsenal.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Pogba Thing seems Great to me. I would love to seem him at Chelsea. Matic- Fabregas- Pogba )))))))))))))))))))))))))))

If we get Pogba you might as well just give us the PL Title. All we really needed was Costa but Fabregas and Pogba will do lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Markovic pls


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> lmao because Pogba would leave the champions of Italy to play for Arsenal.
> 
> He's not going anywhere.


Oh please.

I'm sure he'd rather play for the poverty champions of a poverty league rather than a quality team in the top league. 

A team that played second fiddle to Galatasary in their Champions League group.

Juventus couldn't even make the Europa League final (which was in their home stadium remember). Not exactly the biggest of clubs at the moment.

Not expecting Pogba to move to Arsenal, but no way they are a "bigger club" than Arsenal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> i mean, obv. top four predictions for next year...
> 
> chelsea
> city
> ...


United 3rd? :banderas you're dreaming lad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Even Rush sees how absurd it is to think we won't win the league.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> Do go on...


Wait... I thought we were only taking Chelsea as a possible destination? How did Arsenal come in the discussion :lol

Pogba would most likely only move for two reasons: 1 being the almighty pound and 2 being a very good shot at the title. 1 isn't in Arsenal's style/mantra while Chelsea it very much is in their style and Chelsea posses seemingly (on paper at least) the best chance for a London based team to finish first.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Even Rush sees how absurd it is to think we won't win the league.


good luck battling it out with Spurs and Everton for the Europa League spot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Liverpool and United can battle for 3rd. Weaker side gets 5th. We all know arsenal has 4th place trophy locked up. 

Can I get an United supporter to post their XI as it stands currently? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

De Gea
Rafael - Jones - Evans - Shaw
Herrera - Carrick/Fellaini
Welbeck - Rooney - Mata
RVP

I'm hoping for three of those to be different but they likely won't be.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ok Mikey.

De Gea

Jones
Smalling
Evans
Evra

Fellaini
Cleverley
Scholes' ghost

Rooney
Donny
Bebe


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> De Gea
> Rafael - Jones - Evans - Shaw
> Herrera - Carrick/Fellaini
> Welbeck - Rooney - Mata
> ...


Its an alright first 11 but you have fuck all depth. Will the Otter be able to get United to do what we did last season when we had no Europe? Personally i doubt it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Oh please.
> 
> I'm sure he'd rather play for the poverty champions of a poverty league rather than a quality team in the top league.
> 
> ...


Juventus are a bigger club than Arsenal, you nutter.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pogba pls no :jose


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Juventus are a bigger club than Arsenal, you nutter.


On prestige, sure. I suppose so...

But we're richer! So there. :westbrook2

edit: Good looking squad for United. Though, I'm not sold on Jones-Evans partnership. Pretty weak looking for a squad that wants to win the Prem...

LVG should snap up a world beater. Hummels still linked?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Juventus are a bigger club than Arsenal, you nutter.


Please explain. And please don't use the easy THEY WON A POVERTY A TITLE way out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> On prestige, sure. I suppose so...
> 
> But we're richer! So there. :westbrook2
> 
> ...


:hayden3 how on earth is their squad as a whole any good whatsoever? 



Black Jesus said:


> Please explain. And please don't use the easy THEY WON A POVERTY A TITLE way out.


you mean won 3 straight Serie A titles while Arsenal settles for 4th every year?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> you mean won 3 straight Serie A titles while Arsenal settles for 4th every year?


Not too difficult to win a league title in a league with little to no competition anymore.

When Juve faced harder competition in the CL, they dropped in the group.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lmao at chelsea fans completely ignoring the possibility that pogba could just be, y'know, on holiday?

add to that the whole HE SIGNED HIMSELF ON FM bit and they're turning a bit jumpy.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

De Gea
Amos
Lindegaard
-
Rafael
Shaw
Evra
Smalling
Evans
Jones
-
Carrick
Herrera
Cleverley
Fellaini
Fletcher
Nani
Valencia
Young
Kagawa
Januzaj
-
Welbeck
Rooney
RVP
Hernandez

That's the full squad off the top of my head. We're fine in goal, need a reserve right back (and left if Evra goes) and a top class centre half, with maybe another one as back up (or promote Michael Keane). A more mobile midfielder alongside Herrera. A top class wide player. I'd say we're good after that.

De Gea
Rafael - Jones/Evans - ??? - Shaw
Herrera - ???
Januzaj/??? - Mata - Januzaj/???
RVP

If that's all achieved then I honestly think we'll do alright. Very inexperienced in parts though, however that's at least a long term plan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pick any squad and give them 5 signings (2-3 top ones at that) and you can say they'd be good. As it stands United can put out a good team but they've got shite coming in off the bench.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah but we actually need those signings in order to be at the top, rest of the teams don't. Or don't need as many.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> :hayden3 how on earth is their squad as a whole any good whatsoever?
> 
> 
> 
> you mean won 3 straight Serie A titles while Arsenal settles for 4th every year?


Still rate their attackers. I mean, surely, they can win several matches 4-3, yes?

Rooney, RVP, Mata, and Januzaj can still do work.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

our squad is quite good overall tbh. definitely need another CB and ideally ship out Fellaini and Young for improvements.

Sanchez to Arsenal tho bama4

what happened Liverpool? :troll


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Yeah but we actually need those signings in order to be at the top, rest of the teams don't. Or don't need as many.


...which is proving my point. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Still rate their attackers. I mean, surely, they can win several matches 4-3, yes?
> 
> Rooney, RVP, Mata, and Januzaj can still do work.


We did it :draper2

but also attackers =/= squad. 



Renegade™ said:


> our squad is quite good overall tbh. definitely need another CB and ideally ship out Fellaini and Young for improvements.
> 
> Sanchez to Arsenal tho bama4
> 
> what happened Liverpool? :troll


Sanchez's wife has him whipped. Can't move anywhere other than London so she can shop :hayden3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're going to finish ahead of Liverpool. I'd bet my WF existence on it.

Our depth is also better than Liverpool's. Who have no good CB's and are one injury away from ASPAS. 

Giggs talked about all those signings getting held up in the WC. You might as well add Di Maria and Hummels to the squad now. A lot of our supposedly shite depth are players who were starting the last few years. 

We're a Rooney sale away from conquering the world.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

United will win the Premier League, FA Cup, La Liga, Serie A, Champions League lol) and the World Cup.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Destiny said:


> United will win the Premier League, FA Cup, *La Liga, Serie A*, Champions League lol) and the World Cup.


And that's just the pre-season tour.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 1m
> 
> Liverpool in advanced talks with Swansea over Wilfried Bony with player's agent thought to be meeting Liverpool officials. #LFC #swansfc


buy moar strikers pls


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why are we not buying any defenders? Why you do dis Liverpool?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Bad For Business said:


> Then why has he been photographed in West London today?


Fulham :draper2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Obviously been recruited by RIOFERDY5 and :arry
Cesar

FERDY

POGBA

Remy

DAT SPINE


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

£75m done deal apparently


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good riddance.

More than a club. LOL.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Liverpool will struggle for top 4 next season if they keep going down the Spurs route of trying to replace a world class player with a handful plus of good players. Players like Lallana, Markovic and Bony just can't replace him no matter how many of them you sign. Missing out on Sanchez was a big one for them. I don't think he would have even come close to replace Suarez but he would have added something nobody else they're even being linked to would.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I still don't get why people think we are signing the likes of Markovic and lallana to replace Suarez. Depth was our issue last year and that's what these players mostly for. 

If we continue to buy a load of wingers and strikers then sure but for now I don't see these guys being his replacement.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Who is the world class replacement coming in to replace him then?*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> No idea why.
> 
> What about the oil rich Manchester City caused you to begin supporting them. I'm assuming you aren't from Manchester seeing as there's only about two of us here who're fans of nearby clubs.


I am. Born less than 2 miles from the old ground.



MrEvans said:


> Didsbury born and raised.


Nice dids or Withington Dids? He's either a rich kid or bike theif.. ;p


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No one wants to go to Liverpool. This isn't the fucking 80's.

Another 20 years of glorious failures incoming.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Rush's tears are gonna taste so sweet next year when we finish above Liverpool :duck*


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's ok Liverpool fans you still have a good team


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Liverpool will struggle for top 4 next season if they keep going down the Spurs route of trying to replace a world class player with a handful plus of good players. Players like Lallana, Markovic and Bony just can't replace him no matter how many of them you sign. Missing out on Sanchez was a big one for them. I don't think he would have even come close to replace Suarez but he would have added something nobody else they're even being linked to would.*


As a Liverpool supporter, i do see where you are coming from. I presume Brendan will have a large chunk of money left to spend, so i think trying to replace, or at least compensate the Suarez loss is a priority, as is out defence. But even without selling Suarez, we were always going to spend big to bring in enough players to cope with PL and CL football, so its kinda a different situation than Spurs.

He was also talking about giving Gerrard less games to keep him fresh, and with talk of us selling Lucas, a DMF is also needed IMO.



CGS said:


> £75m done deal apparently


At least we got the money we wanted for him.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bye Suarez


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm very intrigued as to how Barcelona are going to set up. 

Messi isn't going to play himself out wide and with their midfielders they don't have luxury of playing him "off" Suarez. They easily now have the best collection of attacking players in the world but there's a lot of ego's and superstars in there and Suarez will likely have to be shifted out wide to accommodate Messi.

Madrid's front line worked so well because Benzema is as selfless as a superstar can come and Bale is gay for Ronaldo. Messi and Neymar both played better last season when the other wasn't there. I just don't think throwing Suarez in there, and likely out of position too, will help a huge deal.

Their issues are still mainly in the defence. Their two big signings are about as similar as possible to their two best players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

markovic
origi
bony

all elevated to world class status overnight by liverpool fans.

of course on top of all those actual world class players like shaqiri that they promoted to world class level a month ago


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

HOW DOES IT FEEL LIVERPOOL FANS? HOW DOES IT FEEL? 


























































































































































































ENJOY IT, EMBRACE IT, WE URUGUAY NOW.

THE BEST STRIKER IN THE WORLD AND HE'S OURS. I'M SPEECHLESS. OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.

WE'VE TAKEN YOUR SOUL LIVERPOOL, YOU HAVE NOTHING, *NOTHING*.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> markovic
> origi
> bony
> 
> all elevated to world class status overnight by liverpool fans.


Has anyone said they are 'world class', even in jest? Markovic has great potential, but will obviously need some time to bed in. Origi is another one with potential, but there was talk of him being loaned back to Lille to continue to get more experience, and Bony, who had an excellent season, im sure could do a good job for us.

Its the prices that are over inflated IMO, even Bony at £20m will still be a risk.

None of these are really a replacement for Suarez though, we need more depth to help cope with the PL and CL challenges.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> We're going to finish ahead of Liverpool. I'd bet my WF existence on it.
> 
> Our depth is also better than Liverpool's. Who have no good CB's and are one injury away from ASPAS.
> 
> ...


:hayden3 Your depth is non existant, Sakho and Agger are both good CBs and we're at least 3 injuries away from Aspas you daft twat. Unless 1 injury takes out Sturridge, Lambert and Borini who are all apparently sharing 1 hamstring. 



CGS said:


> I still don't get why people think we are signing the likes of Markovic and lallana to replace Suarez. Depth was our issue last year and that's what these players mostly for.
> 
> If we continue to buy a load of wingers and strikers then sure but for now I don't see these guys being his replacement.


Nah you don't get it lad. Last season it was "Suarez isn't good enough to carry you, you have no depth" which came back to bite everyone on the ass when we finished 2nd. Then it was "You guys can't back that up next season, you have no depth". Now that we're getting that depth its "Looool sold Suarez, thats all you guys needed. Without him you're done". Just waiting for the next excuse when Van Gaal makes no difference at United, Spurs still potato and Arsenal settle in for 4th yet again. 



Seabs said:


> *Who is the world class replacement coming in to replace him then?*


We don't have one as of yet. Plenty of time left in this window but we really don't need a like for like replacement to make the top 4 again. What we do need is a class LB and a class CB. 



Seabs said:


> *Rush's tears are gonna taste so sweet next year when we finish above Liverpool :duck*


lel, what do you want to bet that Liverpool finish above United?



The Fab Four said:


> Has anyone said they are 'world class', even in jest? Markovic has great potential, but will obviously need some time to bed in. Origi is another one with potential, but there was talk of him being loaned back to Lille to continue to get more experience, and Bony, who had an excellent season, im sure could do a good job for us.
> 
> Its the prices that are over inflated IMO, even Bony at £20m will still be a risk.
> 
> None of these are really a replacement for Suarez though, we need more depth to help cope with the PL and CL challenges.


No, its the standard WF hyperbole.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> We don't have one as of yet. Plenty of time left in this window but we really don't need a like for like replacement to make the top 4 again. What we do need is a class LB and a class CB.


But after last season shouldn't you be aiming for more than just top 4? If you don't aim higher you just end up standing still and eventually falling down.

Except Arsenal, who seem to have mastered the technique of standing still without ever falling down.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










banderas.jpg


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Do you fall down when you stand still, joel?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> But after last season shouldn't you be aiming for more than just top 4? If you don't aim higher you just end up standing still and eventually falling down.
> 
> Except Arsenal, who seem to have mastered the technique of standing still without ever falling down.


Not really. We spent a few years outside the top 4, this year we need to consolidate and make sure we don't drop straight back out. What we're doing now is creating a squad to make sure that doesn't happen (as well as pissing away money on Origi and possibly Bony).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Not too difficult to win a league title in a league with little to no competition anymore.
> 
> When Juve faced harder competition in the CL, they dropped in the group.


Hold that last sixteen trophy up high proud.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> HOW DOES IT FEEL LIVERPOOL FANS? HOW DOES IT FEEL?
> 
> ENJOY IT, EMBRACE IT, WE URUGUAY NOW.
> 
> ...












egame gonna egame :brodgers


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Instead of buying a chunk of mediocre players ala Spurs, Liverpool should just throw 45m to Madrid for di Maria. Not that di Maria would want to live in Liverpool, but it's worth a punt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Drink it in:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> egame gonna egame :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

speaking of breaking bad....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm happy you bought up the concept of bad Rush.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

EGame said:


> HOW DOES IT FEEL LIVERPOOL FANS? HOW DOES IT FEEL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we will save money on muzzles :draper2

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If I'm Liverpool, I cancel the Bony talk. Then I offer lots of money toward Dzeko, Super Mario, Benzema, Draxler, Cavani, Jackson Martinez. 

Bring in Dzeko and Draxler. Cost probably like £65m for the two but those are great replacements. 




Rush said:


> egame gonna egame :brodgers


Oh. :duck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Dzeko, Cavani and Benzema are all unrealistic and would cost a bomb if they suddenly became realistic. I would have Balotelli nowhere near my club. Absolutely nowhere near. Not even if he was coming on a free.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Metro reporting di Maria has agreed personal terms with United. Yeah, Metro ain't the most reliable but if United can pull this off, hoy shit!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why would Di Maria not want to play Champions League?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Super Mario is just misunderstood. He's fine. 

Bring in Mario for £37m. Draxler for £30m. 

------------- Mario ---------------
Sturr --------------------- Draxler
------------ Lallana --------------
-------- Gerrard - Lucas ----------

That's an excellent front 6. Title contender good. Questionable if Lallana can play as a #10 but with those 3 in front of him, he'd be fine. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Metro reporting di Maria has agreed personal terms with United. Yeah, Metro ain't the most reliable but if United can pull this off, hoy shit!


He's being pushed out by Madrid so its not like he will be difficult to sign for a club that can afford him.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Metro reporting di Maria has agreed personal terms with United. Yeah, Metro ain't the most reliable but if United can pull this off, hoy shit!


My cat is a more reliable source than Metro. If this ends up happening they had no clue about it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really not keen on Bony. I loved how interchangeable our front 3 of Sturridge/Suarez/Sterling was, Bony isn't that kind of a player. I guess it really depends on the formation, if we go with the diamond then Bony/Sturridge up top could work, but if we're playing 4-3-3, Sturridge will be playing wider more often than not.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Super Mario is just misunderstood. He's fine.
> 
> Bring in Mario for £37m. Draxler for £30m.
> 
> ...


Balotelli is a disaster. Sturridge hates the wing. You left out their best midfielder.

That is no where near a title contending team. That's actually awful :maury


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Whoa. :dozy is staying at Sunderland. 

Time for redemption!

Edit: who is their best midfielder? Sterling? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Super Mario is just misunderstood. He's fine.
> 
> Bring in Mario for £37m. Draxler for £30m.
> 
> ...


But who was Hendo? :hendo3


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> He's being pushed out by Madrid so its not like he will be difficult to sign for a club that can afford him.


Yes, that's why Liverpool should at least bid for him. They'd have a world class player at their hands. He may not want to come. That's another thing, but with the right wages, you never know.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> He's being pushed out by Madrid so its not like he will be difficult to sign for a club that can afford him.


How do you know he's being pushed out?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ah Hendo. I thought I was forgetting someone crucial but I couldn't remember. 

I only have time to watch one poverty side, arsenal. I don't got time to watch another in L'Pool. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Balotelli is a disaster. Sturridge hates the wing. You left out their best midfielder.
> 
> That is no where near a title contender team. That's actually awful :maury


indeed. 

Sturridge

Coutinho ------------- Sterling

Lallana

Gerrard ---- Hendo​
team will still do work. need to fix up the backline. Sign Markovic, fuck off Bony, sign Remy if they really want another striker, and then get a bloody LB and CB.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good lack of borini in these teams. You all know whats up.



Mikey Damage said:


> Whoa. :dozy is staying at Sunderland.
> 
> Time for redemption!
> 
> ...


Jozy staying was ever in doubt? We'd take a huge loss to sell him after one season (especially after his season). Logic (and my daily prayers) dictates he should really do better after a season to adapt.

Also :hendo is their best midfielder


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's a nutter and he's really not all he's built up to be. Look at the game against Uruguay - Balotelli summed up in a half. Commits a few stupid fouls, has a sook, gets a card and looks likely to be sent off at any moment. That he's STILL like that after a few years shows exactly how he is. Also wouldn't be shunting Sturridge out wide for him. Milan are actively trying to sell Balotelli, and they're in an awful position. Says a lot about Balotelli.

Lucas/Gerrard also doesn't work. They're too slow to play together. Lallana as a ten is where he flourished for Southampton, so he'd certainly work there.

Not seen enough of Draxler to comment much on him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> indeed.
> 
> Sturridge
> 
> ...


It won't. Replace Gerrard with a proper DM and Coutinho with somebody like Draxler (better di Maria), and you'd have a quality side.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Even better - Podolski.

:dozy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Yes, that's why Liverpool should at least bid for him. They'd have a world class player at their hands. He may not want to come. That's another thing, but with the right wages, you never know.


Makes no sense to go to Liverpool. 

Van Gaal isn't going to finish outside of the top 4 next season, Liverpool will though. Besides, Di Maria is so much better than any other winger United have that he will walk into the starting line-up in every game.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Even better - Podolski.
> 
> :dozy


Nah, he's a Gooner. Sorry mate. 




EGame said:


> Makes no sense to go to Liverpool.
> 
> Van Gaal isn't going to finish outside of the top 4 next season, Liverpool will though. Besides, Di Maria is so much better than any other winger United have that he will walk into the starting line-up in every game.


I realize that. It's what Liverpool "should do," and I'm surprised there aren't any links on that end, especially since di Maria wants to leave and Liverpool have the dosh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Liverpool should chase Jackson Martinez ahead of Bony. Even tho he had a quiet World Cup. 

Draxler is another interchangeable part. Winger, Centre Forward, False 9. Whatever. I would be happy to have him at Arsenal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> It won't. Replace Gerrard with a proper DM and Coutinho with somebody like Draxler (better di Maria), and you'd have a quality side.


Every team can be improved, the blokes we have atm will still do work is what i'm saying. Chuck in Markovic, bench w/Lambert, Borini, Allen, Suso and Ibe hopefully getting some games here and there. Of course i'd still like Shaqiri, Moreno and whatnot but we have a team that should definitely finish top 4 ahead of Spurs, United and Everton.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

In that Di Maria article Metro claim Marca as their source. Marca's website says "PSG home in on Di Maria" so, yeah...

We don't buy off Madrid.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Draxler is another interchangeable part. Winger, Centre Forward, False 9. Whatever. I would be happy to have him at Arsenal.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're overrating Draxler. He needs to develop a lot more and consistent playing time at Schalke is good for him. Maybe next year, he'll be ready.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*





LOL Oscar and Hulk


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It was inevitable I guess. 

Now if we can replace him not with players like Bony or Bertrand that'd be swell.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



















FUTURE GOATS SIGNED. 

Our board is going fucking HAM on these transfers. FUARK. 

Defenders pls.

Pls Zubi pls.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

draxler better than di maria?

is the urine being extracted?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> It was inevitable I guess.
> 
> Now if we can replace him not with players like Bony or Bertrand that'd be swell.


Change your avatar pls. 

You're not a Barca fan so it makes no sense to use a Barca player for it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> WE CABELLA SOON





> Julien Laurens ‏@LaurensJulien 21s
> Remy Cabella is coming to Newcastle!
> 
> Julien Laurens ‏@LaurensJulien 46s
> Montpellier and Newcastle have found an agreement for the transfer of Remy Cabella. "We have a deal" said Laurent Nicollin, club's CEO.


WE CABELLA NOW?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What's this about Navas to Bayern? 

Shaqiri out? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Navas seemingly completed for 10 mil.



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> draxler better than di maria?
> 
> is the urine being extracted?


where did you read anybody say that? I'm actually curious.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Oh please.
> 
> I'm sure he'd rather play for the poverty champions of a poverty league rather than a quality team in the top league.
> 
> ...


It's not even about the fact that Juve have won 3 consecutive titles and Arsenal can't even put together a decent title challenge, it's about the fact that Juve have ambition and Arsenal don't. Pogba is a fan favorite at Juve, loved by the fans, the group of players, and the coach. It's been made clear to him that he's integral to the club's plans of becoming competitive in Europe again, the same club that gave him the chance to develop his skills and become the player he is today (he's made it crystal clear that he's bitter about United and very grateful to Juve and Conte). Is the Premier League stronger than Serie A? Yes. Is it way stronger? Yes again but Arsenal don't win it and they're not a major Champions League contender either. 

Judging a team on one European campaign is idiotic. Juve matched the eventual winners of the Champions League at home and away. They have a better squad than Arsenal and more prestige and history. How are Arsenal a bigger club?

And let's forget the Arsenal-Juve debate for a second. My reason for saying Pogba would never leave the champions of Italy to play for Arsenal wasn't meant to bring about a Juve-Arsenal comparison. It was merely meant to signify the fact that when/if Pogba does leave Turin it will be for one of the best/biggest teams in the world, not a team that's content with 4th place year after year.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> What's this about Navas to Bayern?
> 
> Shaqiri out?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Keylor Navas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Warren Haughton, TalkSport reporter has said that Everton have signed Muhamed Besic for an undisclosed fee after the Bosnian turned down Swansea City

http://talksport.com/football/everton-beat-swansea-sign-world-cup-star-140711101295

His release clause is £4m apparently. 

Can't wait for some no-mark team to sign him like Southampton did with Tadic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lawls said:


> Keylor Navas


Mmhmm. That makes sense less than Jesus. 

I guess Keylor just wants to sit on the bench and get paid to watch. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wish Juve could splash cash at big name players

Evra for $2 million :hmm: not sure where he'd play in a 3-5-2 unless we switch to a 4-3-3 instead.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

First: *OH FUCK ME YES!!! SUAREZ PLAYING FOR BARCELONA!!! GOOD TIMES COMING OUR WAY!!!*

Now, with Suarez gone, am I the only one who thinks Liverpool should make a real go for James Rodriguez? The only club he's been linked with his Real Madrid unless they let go of Benzema or Di Maria, I don't think he's going there. Kids a real talent, surprised no other teams are going for him.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool should make a real go for seventh place :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Navas seemingly completed for 10 mil.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you read anybody say that? I'm actually curious.





Razor King said:


> It won't. Replace Gerrard with a proper DM and Coutinho with somebody like Draxler (better di Maria), and you'd have a quality side.


anything else


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pretty sure he's saying Di Maria would be a better replacement for Coutinho than Draxler


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Think he meant better than Draxler would be Di Maria, unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

James Rodriguez isn't going to Liverpool. 

He's off to Real at some point. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

fack

withdrawn


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Lawls said:


> I wish Juve could splash cash at big name players
> 
> Evra for $2 million :hmm: not sure where he'd play in a 3-5-2 unless we switch to a 4-3-3 instead.


Evra could play left wing back in the 3-5-2. Conte wants to switch to 4-3-3 though hence why we've been linked to actual wingers (Nani, Sanchez, Iturbe). Looking like this:

Buffon
Lichtsteiner - Barzagli - Chiellini - Evra
Vidal - Pirlo - Pogba
Iturbe - Llorente/Morata - Tevez


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

When would you bring Berardi back to Juventus/do you see his future at juventus?

He's on loan isn't he, and not part of one of those co ownership deals?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Offloading Evra and maybe Nani (?) in the deal for Vidal sounds pretty good. I probably would've preferred Schweinsteiger, though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JEKingOfKings said:


> First: *OH FUCK ME YES!!! SUAREZ PLAYING FOR BARCELONA!!! GOOD TIMES COMING OUR WAY!!!*
> 
> Now, with Suarez gone, am I the only one who thinks Liverpool should make a real go for James Rodriguez? The only club he's been linked with his Real Madrid unless they let go of Benzema or Di Maria, I don't think he's going there. Kids a real talent, surprised no other teams are going for him.


James went to Monaco last season for 45 million euros just last season. Since then he's played well in Ligue 1 and has lit up the world cup. No team can afford what Monaco would want for him. 



obby said:


> Liverpool should make a real go for seventh place :brodgers


United have that all sown up unless Everton potato it up and let them get 6th :brodgers



Mikey Damage said:


> James Rodriguez isn't going to Liverpool.
> 
> He's off to Real at some point.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No, he's staying at Monaco


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're not getting Vidal lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> Offloading Evra and maybe Nani (?) in the deal for Vidal sounds pretty good. I probably would've preferred Schweinsteiger, though.


what deal for vidal? the one in your dreams?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> Offloading Evra and maybe Nani (?) in the deal for Vidal sounds pretty good. I probably would've preferred Schweinsteiger, though.


good thing you're not getting either :hayden3


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Lawls said:


> When would you bring Berardi back to Juventus/do you see his future at juventus?
> 
> He's on loan isn't he, and not part of one of those co ownership deals?


Yeah he's on loan. Too soon to say but I'm glad he's staying at Sassuolo this season. He wouldn't get regular playing time with Tevez, Llorente and Morata here. It's better for everyone involved for him to play regularly and continue to grow. If he has another good season this year I'd bring him back next season. Hopefully he has a future at the club and doesn't end up like Immobile.



obby said:


> Offloading Evra and maybe Nani (?) in the deal for Vidal sounds pretty good. I probably would've preferred Schweinsteiger, though.


You're not getting Vidal but why on earth would you prefer Schweinsteiger? You just bought a creative technical center mid in Herrera and you already have Carrick who can pass. Vidal is exactly what you need. Bastian wouldn't provide the energy, thrust and bite you need in midfield. Those qualities define Vidal, and on top of that he's a reliable source of goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Beckenbauer just confirmed Kroos to Madrid.

Lollllllllllllllllllllllllll

Flops gonna flop


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I meant Hames to Real at some point in the future. Like maybe a few years from now. 

I dont think Monaco sells him this summer. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i really do not understand the point behind kroos to madrid. i just don't.

and if it results in selling di maria, who looked a completely world class player in that midfield role, i will understand it even less.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Maria just wants to go to United that badly. Kroos is a nice consolation though, shame he wasn't up to Van Gaal's standards.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> i really do not understand the point behind kroos to madrid. i just don't.
> 
> and if it results in selling di maria, who looked a completely world class player in that midfield role, i will understand it even less.


Apparently Carlo wanted to get rid of Di Maria last season, threw him into midfield so he could played a few games, turned out to be their best player of the season and they still want him out. lol.

Anyways...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Crystal balls, everywhere!


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool fans should be really pumped with Suares leaving. He was a biting asshole piece of shit who has make Liverpool seem like a bunch of nutjobs. To be honest with him going to cocksuckeralona he will fit right in with those coward assholes 

I like what Liverpool has done so far. Markovic, and Lallana are going to be GREAT for them. A LB, a CB and a Holding Mid would really make that team complete.


Alos Im still waiting for POGBA To come to Chelsea..... I dreamed of it last night  Pogba coming right where he belongs ))))))


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> Liverpool fans should be really pumped with Suares leaving. He was a biting asshole piece of shit who has make Liverpool seem like a bunch of nutjobs. To be honest with him going to cocksuckeralona he will fit right in with those coward assholes
> 
> I like what Liverpool has done so far. Markovic, and Lallana are going to be GREAT for them. A LB, a CB and a Holding Mid would really make that team complete.
> 
> ...


Back in the bin, you.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Back in the bin, you.


Right....... :westbrook2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> Liverpool fans should be really pumped with Suares leaving. He was a biting asshole piece of shit who has make Liverpool seem like a bunch of nutjobs. To be honest with him going to cocksuckeralona he will fit right in with those coward assholes
> 
> I like what Liverpool has done so far. Markovic, and Lallana are going to be GREAT for them. A LB, a CB and a Holding Mid would really make that team complete.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums. 

Judging from this post, I can see you have a lot to add to our football discussion as you seem very knowledgeable. 

Please enjoy your time here, 

EGame


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ospina close to joining us according to some random Sky Sports bloke, decent competition for Chezzer, would of preferred Ochoa but he should be alright.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Ospina close to joining us according to some random Sky Sports bloke, decent competition for Chezzer, would of preferred Ochoa but he should be alright.


At least Sir Chesney will be kept on his toes. So Sanchez, Debuchy, Ospina. Now all we need is a DM, Remy and maybe a 4th CB and we're aces


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> Judging from this post, I can see you have a lot to add to our football discussion as you seem very knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I Hate Barcelona with a passion. Their fans aswell so my bad if I say anything to piss you off. After that first line of my post the stuff I send about Liverpool is true and I'm a pretty big Pogba fan so that fact that there is even the slightest chance to get him makes me a happy man


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

EGame do you seriously not rate Kroos?



Irish Jet said:


> Di Maria just wants to go to United that badly. Kroos is a nice consolation though, shame he wasn't up to Van Gaal's standards.


Can't tell if this post is sarcasm or not.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> EGame do you seriously not rate Kroos?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if this post is sarcasm or not.


I honestly cannot think of a player more overrated than Kroos, (maybe Khedira). 

Very average player. I don't blame Pep for benching him whenever possible.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently scoring long range goal every once in awhile makes you a good midfielder in the eyes of most fans.

Just ask Steven Gerrard.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Apparently scoring long range goal every once in awhile makes you a good midfielder in the eyes of most fans.
> 
> Just ask Steven Gerrard.



Dude:lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



el dandy said:


> You're not getting Vidal lol





BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> what deal for vidal? the one in your dreams?





Femto said:


> good thing you're not getting either :hayden3


quoting all of these in the event that shit actually goes down

tbf I don't even care anymore since we apparently Di Maria now according to CNN. Fuck it. New hype train :draper2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Apparently scoring long range goal every once in awhile makes you a good midfielder in the eyes of most fans.
> 
> Just ask Steven Gerrard.


Kroos has a great shot on him, great passing range, great set piece delivery, can control the tempo from midfield. Very good player. I don't mind you calling him overrated but don't tell me he's not a good footballer.

Gerrard was fucking great in his prime.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can Sevilla just take Aspas from us already, never seen a bigger dud of a player for Liverpool.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Kroos has a great shot on him, great passing range, great set piece delivery, can control the tempo from midfield. Very good player. I don't mind you calling him overrated but don't tell me he's not a good footballer.
> 
> Gerrard was fucking great in his prime.


Sums it up. Gerrard, esp around 2005/2006 was fucking outstanding, and Kroos has been excellent in the World Cup, perfect passing from what i have seen, and by all accounts, been great for Bayern this season.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah Kroos has been great in the world cup. Even the PR guy running Rooney's twitter thinks so.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> *I honestly cannot think of a player more overrated than Kroos*


Pedro, Xavi, Busquets, Piqué


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Pedro, Xavi, Busquets, Piqué



:clap

EDIT: Take out Xavi and then I agree.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Pedro, Xavi, Busquets, Piqué


Pedro, Xavi and Pique are all rated for good reason, if anything Busquets is underrated. Try again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I didn't think I would see a post more ridiculous today than the "Ronaldinho didn't inspire those around him" post I just responded too, but then someone came in and called Xavi and Busquets overrated. Xavi. Probably the most successful midfielder ever. Overrated.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Does anyone know how good Simone Scuffet is? I know he is from Udinese but that's about it. I just read it from Metro so I don't know how serious it is. It says that just have offered a 5 million bid


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> Does anyone know how good Simone Scuffet is? I know he is from Udinese but that's about it. I just read it from Metro so I don't know how serious it is. *It says that just have offered a 5 million bid*


Wat. 
All I know is he has good potential on FIFA :draper2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Xavi, Busquets, Piqué


Maybe if this world cup is the only time you've ever seen them play.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Pedro, Xavi, Busquets, Piqué


Haha, I'm guessing EGame has embarrassed you in one of the fitba threads lately then.










EDIT: 

https://twitter.com/DiMarzio/status/487709278099505152

Gianluca Di Marzio

#Mangala very close to @MCFC: tomorrow possible medicals for him


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Haha, I'm guessing EGame has embarrassed you in one of the fitba threads lately then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, it's just funny calling him out in the ridiculus bias claims he makes because it's Real Madrid related or Barcelona related.


And Mangala, yes. That is great news for us 




edit: okay, jumped the gun with Xavi for the reaction.



Busquets spends more of the time crying on the floor.
Pedro is hit and miss.
Piqué is a good defender, but not as good as everyone makes out.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Busquets spends more of the time crying on the floor.


Same could be said of Drogba or Neymar, doesn't stop them being great players.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> Same could be said of Drogba or Neymar, doesn't stop them being great players.


Didn't see Busquets being a GOAT in an underwhelming Barcelona side last season. :wilkins


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Didn't see Busquets being a GOAT in an underwhelming Barcelona side last season. :wilkins


*Yeah but he proved how good he was in the World Cup, didn't he*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



just1988 said:


> *Yeah but he proved how good he was in the World Cup, didn't he*


I saw him injured a lot from a player running next to him.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently King Shola is in talks with Sydney FC. He's your problem now Australia. Enjoy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Didn't see Busquets being a GOAT in an underwhelming Barcelona side last season. :wilkins


Still completely outclassed Yaya Toure in the Champions League though, a player he practically forced out of Barcelona on his own.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Where he then became one of the best midfielders in the EPL (a superior league) and world and surpassed Busquets.

No-one in their right minds would pick Busquets over Touré for a CM position.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*They're different players so it's not a fair comparison. If you take away Yaya's attacking ability to make it a fairer comparison then yeah I'd take Busquets all day long and he fills that role at Barca better than Yaya can. But obv he can't be better because he hasn't got DEM STATS. Busquets might be the most underrated player of his era. Pretty thankless position to start with he gets even less credit then he should get because he's gone down faking injuries a few too many times too. Funny how fans make exceptions when players at their club do the same and decide that doesn't stop them being a world class player. 

I'd laugh my panties off if Madrid brought Kroos in and sold Di Maria. I'd probably laugh myself into a coma if we ended up with Di Maria out of it too. Another winger and a holding midfielder at that standard and we look as pretty as any team. I'll try and whisper that quietly for Liverpool fans though. Kroos is incredibly average btw. I really don't get why everyone decided he was a great player. Besides the obvious point that he plays for Bayern so everyone who plays for a great team like Bayern must be great. Likewise with players like Boateng and Neuer. Not sure how he's a direct replacement for Di Maria anyway. Guessing he'd take the place of one of Modric/Sami/Alonso, probably Khedira. Will take him too. *


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> Apparently King Shola is in talks with Sydney FC. He's your problem now Australia. Enjoy.


Australia can resurrect a failed striker's career. Look at Heskey.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Xavi and Busquets being overrated...I can't even come up with a troll response to that. 

If there is one thing attributed to the shitty results that Barca and Spain have experienced, it's because of Xavi's decline due to age. 

Also lmao, everyone in the world would pick Busquets over Toure in the CDM position. Toure is a better box-to-box player, but when it comes to CDM, it's not even debatable. Busquets ate him alive in the CL. 

Busi is a far superior player when comparing them in the same position.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Where he then became one of the best midfielders in the EPL (a superior league) and world and surpassed Busquets.
> 
> No-one in their right minds would pick Busquets over Touré for a CM position.


Busquets much better as a CDM, where he actually plays, and replaced Toure at Barca. Completely nullified all of City's attacking players for most of the two legs in the CL, none of them did anything throughout the tie really, and did Aguero even touch the ball in the Camp Nou? Toure had no impact in either game.

EPL a superior league yet massively outperformed by Spain for years in Europe. 7 Spanish teams in Europe last year, only one of them (Sociedad) knocked out by a side outside of Spain, even the worst team in the League made a great run in the EL. Any of the top 3 Spanish clubs would win EPL at a canter. No doubt lower down the leagues the better players are in the EPL, but La Liga loaded with class goalkeepers and organised defences. Nearly every decent attacking player who's left La Liga has been more productive in the PL, while look at how someone like Cesc has struggled in La Liga.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> Busquets much better as a CDM, where he actually plays, and replaced Toure at Barca. Completely nullified all of City's attacking players for most of the two legs in the CL, none of them did anything throughout the tie really, and did Aguero even touch the ball in the Camp Nou? Toure had no impact in either game.
> 
> EPL a superior league yet massively outperformed by Spain for years in Europe. 7 Spanish teams in Europe last year, only one of them (Sociedad) knocked out by a side outside of Spain, even the worst team in the League made a great run in the EL. Any of the top 3 Spanish clubs would win EPL at a canter. No doubt lower down the leagues the better players are in the EPL, but La Liga loaded with class goalkeepers and organised defences. Nearly every decent attacking player who's left La Liga has been more productive in the PL, while look at how someone like Cesc has struggled in La Liga.
















































Winner


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> @StanCollymore 37m
> More
> Spoke to agent. Arsenal in advanced talks with Sami Khedira. Fuck me, they're getting serious.


Omgggggggggggggggggggggggg

If he's lying I will literally shit in his letterbox.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Arsenal are getting serious by having no players capable of consistently scoring goals? 

okay.jpg


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> Busquets much better as a CDM, where he actually plays, and replaced Toure at Barca. Completely nullified all of City's attacking players for most of the two legs in the CL, none of them did anything throughout the tie really, and did Aguero even touch the ball in the Camp Nou? Toure had no impact in either game.
> 
> EPL a superior league yet massively outperformed by Spain for years in Europe. 7 Spanish teams in Europe last year, only one of them (Sociedad) knocked out by a side outside of Spain, even the worst team in the League made a great run in the EL. Any of the top 3 Spanish clubs would win EPL at a canter. No doubt lower down the leagues the better players are in the EPL, but La Liga loaded with class goalkeepers and organised defences. Nearly every decent attacking player who's left La Liga has been more productive in the PL, while look at how someone like Cesc has struggled in La Liga.



After reading this I'm a little bit of this :floyd1 and a little of :bron2

The fact that you can even say that Busquets is good is just.... I don't even know. As a Footballer he is shit. He is one of the main reasons why Barca and La Liga are a Joke. But to be fair to him he is without question the greatest actor of this generation. As a HUGE Movie Fan he is exactly like Clark Gable. No one can touch him when it comes to acting or bitching to the refs.

And your second point is not even worth discussing. If you really believe that go right ahead. The fact that you can even say that Busquets is a "good" player already lets me know that you aren't even worth it.....


But now back on Topic..... Sorry for double post but


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I can already see the OP la liga squads in ultimate team next year. :wall


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Wat.
> All I know is he has good potential on FIFA :draper2



lol Rad. I wonder what that means for Cech and Courtois if we get him


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> After reading this I'm a little bit of this :floyd1 and a little of :bron2
> 
> The fact that you can even say that Busquets is good is just.... I don't even know. As a Footballer he is shit. He is one of the main reasons why Barca and La Liga are a Joke. But to be fair to him he is without question the greatest actor of this generation. As a HUGE Movie Fan he is exactly like Clark Gable. No one can touch him when it comes to acting or bitching to the refs.
> 
> ...


Are you just saying that because he dives or because you genuinely believe he's a bad player. Just that from experience the people who always shit on him the most are the ones who choose to solely focus on the fact that he's a cunt. I'm not sure of I'd outright say He's better than Toure but he certainly fits the Barca system 10x than Toure. 

As for the 2nd point I guess you don't wanna debate it because deep down you know he's right (although only Barca and Real would win the EPL with some ease) :draper2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea411, are you planning to post often in football related threads?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Depends how long I allow it. His ice is thinner than CGS's Mastermind chances.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Very average player. I don't blame Pep for benching him whenever possible.


opinions are one thing but when you're caught actively LYING, then I'm gonna laugh at you.



Seabs said:


> *Besides the obvious point that he plays for Bayern so everyone who plays for a great team like Bayern must be great. Likewise with players like Neuer.*


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> So Arsenal are getting serious by having no players capable of consistently scoring goals?
> 
> okay.jpg


Ramsey will score 25 goals this year. Just wait.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> Liverpool fans should be really pumped with Suares leaving. He was a biting asshole piece of shit who has make Liverpool seem like a bunch of nutjobs. To be honest with him going to cocksuckeralona he will fit right in with those coward assholes
> 
> I like what Liverpool has done so far. Markovic, and Lallana are going to be GREAT for them. A LB, a CB and a Holding Mid would really make that team complete.
> 
> ...


Yeah we're fucking thrilled at losing a world class player and are apparently replacing him with fucking Wilfried Bony. Yeah, thats made our transfer window :kobe I'd much rather cop the banter from EGame et al than have to read utter shite that we should be happy with selling Suarez. 



Green Light said:


> Apparently King Shola is in talks with Sydney FC. He's your problem now Australia. Enjoy.


Melbourne sign Villa, we get Shola. Seems fair. He will still get goals here tbf, even Heskey got a couple playing for the Jets. 



Seabs said:


> *I'd laugh my panties off if Madrid brought Kroos in and sold Di Maria. I'd probably laugh myself into a coma if we ended up with Di Maria out of it too. Another winger and a holding midfielder at that standard and we look as pretty as any team. I'll try and whisper that quietly for Liverpool fans though.*


i see you there :brodgers As i said to Vader, add 3 world class players to any team and they look pretty fantastic. IF (and its a big IF), you signed di maria and 2 other players of his class then of course what i've said about United and their chances will change. Talking about your current squad though, not even close to talking shit when i say you're not making the top 4. 



Seb said:


> Busquets much better as a CDM, where he actually plays, and replaced Toure at Barca. Completely nullified all of City's attacking players for most of the two legs in the CL, none of them did anything throughout the tie really, and did Aguero even touch the ball in the Camp Nou? Toure had no impact in either game.
> 
> EPL a superior league yet massively outperformed by Spain for years in Europe. 7 Spanish teams in Europe last year, only one of them (Sociedad) knocked out by a side outside of Spain, even the worst team in the League made a great run in the EL. *Any of the top 3 Spanish clubs would win EPL at a canter.* No doubt lower down the leagues the better players are in the EPL, but La Liga loaded with class goalkeepers and *organised defences*. Nearly every decent attacking player who's left La Liga has been more productive in the PL, while look at how someone like Cesc has struggled in La Liga.


Agreed about Busquets, disagree at the bolded parts. 



Chelsea411 said:


> After reading this I'm a little bit of this :floyd1 and a little of :bron2
> 
> The fact that you can even say that Busquets is good is just.... I don't even know. As a Footballer he is shit. He is one of the main reasons why Barca and La Liga are a Joke. But to be fair to him he is without question the greatest actor of this generation. As a HUGE Movie Fan he is exactly like Clark Gable. No one can touch him when it comes to acting or bitching to the refs.
> 
> ...


Busquets is far more than a good player. To quote Del Bosque; You watch the game, you don't see Busquets, you watch Busquets you see the whole game. He is a superb defensive midfielder, and he's very very good at what he does. He won't grab the headlines like Messi, Neymar, Iniesta etc but he does all the dirty work to make sure Barca have a good platform to attack from. He is the engine that keeps their midfield running. He's not a box to box midfielder like Toure, so that comparison that was mentioned before is quite daft. He's great defensively, can pass a ball, and doesn't go for the flashy plays. What he'll do instead is keep it simple, do his job properly and leave the flair for someone else to provide. He's a perfect CDM.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

di Maria out, Kroos in makes sense because it's Real Madrid and they're mental.

Amazing to think that Madrid would push out their best player last season and a world class player in favor of Kroos. No disrespect to Kroos but he's no di Maria.

On the CM debate, just to chip in, Yaya Toure is the best CM in the world today.

kthnxbye


Edit:



EGame said:


> So Arsenal are getting serious by having no players capable of consistently scoring goals?
> 
> okay.jpg



Plenty of goals there. Not counting Sanchez, there's Walcott, Ramsey, Podolski, Cazorla, and even Giroud.

Here's hoping Madrid continue their lunacy and sell us Benzema to fund their move for Falcao. #MustRespondToBarca

But Wenger probably sees Sanchez as Henry and van Persie-esque, so he will play as an out and out CF for us.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> Are you just saying that because he dives or because you genuinely believe he's a bad player. Just that from experience the people who always shit on him the most are the ones who choose to solely focus on the fact that he's a cunt. I'm not sure of I'd outright say He's better than Toure but he certainly fits the Barca system 10x than Toure.
> 
> As for the 2nd point I guess you don't wanna debate it because deep down you know he's right (although only Barca and Real would win the EPL with some ease) :draper2




I watch a lot of football. I like to learn about players who people talk about. As a person from NJ it isn't super popular yet here but I have a good number of friends who are fans. Some Madrid, Some Barca, Some Milan etc. When I hear most of them talk most of the times they talk out of their ass( Bias or they say they "watched" the game when they really don't). I watch Barca, Madrid, Football from Spain, Italy, France and When I can Germany. That's how I make my opinions. Busquets is poor not because he dives or bitches to the refs to give him calls but because the only thing he really provides is DECENT passing. Defencely is my biggest fault with him. He doesn't "win" tackles he fouls the players he goes after and the refs don't call a foul when its right in front of them. I see it over and over again and I ask myself "how does he keep getting away with it". He doesn't add anything else. Toure is the complete package. He can do it all and he can do it very very well. I agree so much with you when you wrote that Toure doesn't fit with Barca as well.

Your second point is lol ( don't take it as me being a ass. Typing on the computer might make me seem like that but I'm really not. I'm a pretty calm and relaxed guy). Barca's "Defence" would be killed if they played in the BPL. When you play in la liga you can get away with it but if Barca played in the BPL,FA cup and CL they would be so beat up they really would be too scary. Messi in the BPL and other games wouldn't be the STAR he is. Don't get me wrong he is a good to really good player but I don't go saying he is the best. So Barca Check now Madrid. 

Think about this with Madrid: (Ronaldo, Bale, Alonso, Modric) Those are their best players. They wouldn't be there. Man U, Liverpool and Tottenham wouldn't sell those players to another BPL team. Chelsea, Man U or Man City could have offered Totteham 100 Million for Bale but they wouldn't sell it to them because they don't want them to be so much better. So the best thing for Tottenham to do is sell out of the BPL so they don't have to play him or come back to kick them in the ass. Same point for the others as well. Dumb and Dumber (Pepe and Ramos) couldn't handle themselves week in and week out in the BPL. Marcelo hasn't been the same in the past two season and do they have a RB? lol I joke. The way Madrid treat Di Maria is sad. A Great player who should be treated better. I hope he goes to Man U.

I think that takes care of those two points. I would like to post on the football threads when I can. I use to just read them to heard what you guys ( and gals) have to say but I think it would be nice to write a few things here and there to see what other people think. I'm sorry if I have caused a problem here and I hope to continue to enjoy talking about football here.:$


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Carvajal is a pretty good player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Busquets can't defend while Toure is complete? Lets look at the STATS shall we?










Yaya is better defensively right? loooooooooooooooooooooooool :banderas (you can change it from per game, to per 90 if you want to make Yaya look even worse)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yaya vs. Busquets is like saying Alaba is better than Bale b/c he is better defensively. They don't play the same role let alone the same position anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yaya is absolutely shocking defensively and it pisses me and others off to no end

busquets is one of the best defensive midfielders around and barca wouldn't have had the success they had without him.

now pls stop


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Yaya vs. Busquets is like saying Alaba is better than Bale b/c he is better defensively. They don't play the same role let alone the same position anymore.


Yeah, but anyone who argues that Yaya is better defensively than Busquets needs their head examined.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 25m
> 
> Stoke City chairman Peter Coates has confirmed the club have spoken to Barcelona forward Bojan Krkic. #scfc



I wonder how he'll handle a rainy wednesday night :hmm:


Also we've got Max Clayton from Crewe on trial. He's canny on footy man but that's the extent of my knowledge of him.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> Also we've got Max Clayton from Crewe on trial. He's canny on footy man but that's the extent of my knowledge of him


He's a young English talent. Best case scenario he'll be even better than Borini was.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> After reading this I'm a little bit of this :floyd1 and a little of :bron2
> 
> The fact that you can even say that Busquets is good is just.... I don't even know. As a Footballer he is shit. He is one of the main reasons why Barca and La Liga are a Joke. But to be fair to him he is without question the greatest actor of this generation. As a HUGE Movie Fan he is exactly like Clark Gable. No one can touch him when it comes to acting or bitching to the refs.
> 
> ...


You absolute clown, yeah he's such a shit footballer he's been a permanent fixture right in the middle of the pitch in dominant Spanish and Barcelona teams since he was a teenager and been given the highest of praise by the likes of Del Bosque and Pep. You can probably count the number of footballers in history on one hand who have won as much as he has by the age of 25. Stop posting biased tripe like this or keep your opinions in the playground.



Chelsea411 said:


> I watch a lot of football. I like to learn about players who people talk about. As a person from NJ it isn't super popular yet here but I have a good number of friends who are fans. Some Madrid, Some Barca, Some Milan etc. When I hear most of them talk most of the times they talk out of their ass( Bias or they say they "watched" the game when they really don't). I watch Barca, Madrid, Football from Spain, Italy, France and When I can Germany. That's how I make my opinions. Busquets is poor not because he dives or bitches to the refs to give him calls but because the only thing he really provides is DECENT passing. Defencely is my biggest fault with him. He doesn't "win" tackles he fouls the players he goes after and the refs don't call a foul when its right in front of them. I see it over and over again and I ask myself "how does he keep getting away with it". He doesn't add anything else. Toure is the complete package. He can do it all and he can do it very very well. I agree so much with you when you wrote that Toure doesn't fit with Barca as well.
> 
> Your second point is lol ( don't take it as me being a ass. Typing on the computer might make me seem like that but I'm really not. I'm a pretty calm and relaxed guy). Barca's "Defence" would be killed if they played in the BPL. When you play in la liga you can get away with it but if Barca played in the BPL,FA cup and CL they would be so beat up they really would be too scary. Messi in the BPL and other games wouldn't be the STAR he is. Don't get me wrong he is a good to really good player but I don't go saying he is the best. So Barca Check now Madrid.
> 
> ...


tl;dr

Busquets is shit, especially defensively.

Barca wouldn't be able to handle the Prem or FA Cup.

Tottenham don't sell their big players to rival clubs.

Di Maria isn't one of Madrid's best 4 players.

Pepe/Ramos are both dumb players and wouldn't handle the EPL.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Gordon Burns @mrgordonburns
> Follow
> Good news. Aston Villa reported to be interested in taking Ashley Young back from #ManUtd . They'd pay £7m. Grab it Utd. Great deal!


no idea who the guy is, but buttner and young gone in one summer.... :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Christ, villa are having an awful summer. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm quite confident Roy Keane would kill Ashley Young with his bare hands after a week.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> No-one in their right minds would pick Busquets over Touré for a CM position.


Yeah no shit, Pique is a DMF who basically plays as a CB... He might not be eye-catching and the best of all time in his position, but he's effective in his role and in that system. Guardiola : Busquets - Cruyff : Koeman


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> di Maria out, Kroos in makes sense because it's Real Madrid and they're mental.
> 
> Amazing to think that Madrid would push out their best player last season and a world class player in favor of Kroos. No disrespect to Kroos but he's no di Maria.
> 
> ...


Loll. 

Sanchez has nowhere near the finishing abilities than RVP or Henry had. He can score some spectacular golazos but he's not a natural finisher.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> * Pretty thankless position to start with he gets even less credit then he should get because he's gone down faking injuries a few too many times too. Funny how fans make exceptions when players at their club do the same and decide that doesn't stop them being a world class player. *





Chelsea411 said:


> After reading this I'm a little bit of this :floyd1 and a little of :bron2
> 
> The fact that you can even say that Busquets is good is just.... I don't even know. As a Footballer he is shit. He is one of the main reasons why Barca and La Liga are a Joke. But to be fair to him he is without question the greatest actor of this generation. As a HUGE Movie Fan he is exactly like Clark Gable. No one can touch him when it comes to acting or bitching to the refs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

why does he have sergio on his jersey tho


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Have I really just read that about Busquets? I guess it's just coincidence he played a key role in the rise of the most successful Spanish side as well as Barca's.:banderas

First time using that gif by the way so it has meaning.

His role isn't meant to be glamorous and doesn't get the plaudits attacking play does. That doesn't mean he's not a good player. He's incredibly good in what he does. Hence his importance to these massively successful Barca & Spanish sides. If people can't appreciate that, then well you're either completely blinded by hate or are utterly clueless.

I personally don't like the guy's antics on the pitch but have no problem respecting how good a player he is.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> I wonder how he'll handle a rainy wednesday night :hmm:
> 
> 
> Also we've got Max Clayton from Crewe on trial. He's canny on footy man but that's the extent of my knowledge of him.


I live near-ish to Crewe and have seen him play a few times over the past couple of years, decent enough prospect but has gone off the rails a bit recently (hahaha Crewe = railwaymen) due to injuries, form, attitude and just a general lack of regular game time. At the minute he's nowhere near ready for PL football on both the physical and mental side of things, really needs to bulk up physically before he starts getting ideas about playing higher up because at the minute he's horrifically lightweight and gets knocked off the ball and dispossessed far too easily at League One level by players like Neil Collins and Jean-Yves M'Voto, dread to think what he'd be like in the PL against the likes of Kompany and Terry. At £1m (which is the figure being quoted) he's probably worth a punt for a club like you just in case he does reach his full potential, but in all honesty I'd be quite surprised if he ever became anything more than a good Championship/decent lower-end Premier League striker. 

He's nowhere near the level that Nick Powell was at when he left Crewe, if that's any help. 



... but yeah Busquets is tragically under-rated, if I had to give some silly analogy then I'd say he's like a good, un-fussy drummer in a band; you don't always notice him but he's integral to the whole side and if he's ever absent then his presence is sorely missed. Far too many people have this utterly ridiculous preconception about him being awful just because he can be a bit of a dickhead with some of his antics.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

mangala supposedly completed his medical and will earn 90k a week.

meh on him, but he's still young, and his mistakes can be coached out. can't see him starting the season as first choice, especially with demi's last few months.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Haha, I'm guessing EGame has embarrassed you in one of the fitba threads lately then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With my sources, I broke this the Mangala news yesterday. 

I am officially WF's number 1 ITK.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go and pick the feathers off the chicken at KFC.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jul/12/yaya-toure-racism-discrimination-manchester-city

:duck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i see dimitri has been hitting the bottle once again.

please, bring back kia joorabchian, enough of this fucking joker.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> With my sources, I broke this the Mangala news yesterday.
> 
> I am officially WF's number 1 ITK.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go and pick the feathers off the chicken at KFC.


Hey Indy, how's the yearly Torres return story coming? 



> De María: he told RM he wants 2 go. "Bring a big offer", RM said. Both United and PSG willing to put big bucks for him but not €70 RM want


God damn that's a bit of dosh. Wouldn't mind us using the Suarez money on him


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wouldn't argue against that Busquets is a good player, I just think he's overrated and his game is heavily damaged by his play acting and diving.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

70m for Di Maria? u wot m8?

He's good, but 70m is a stupid money for him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Loll.
> 
> Sanchez has nowhere near the finishing abilities than RVP or Henry had. He can score some spectacular golazos but he's not a natural finisher.


Well, at least, Sanchez is better than Giroud. :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd pay the 70 euros myself.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah 70 euros sounds a pretty good deal


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So I'm going to avoid the very silly Trolling of the few people in this thread and get back on topic


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BsShdpnIIAAC_IB.jpg


Barcalona's Top youth prospect has signed with Chelsea. Winger Josi Quintero. All I know is that he is 17 years old.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Hey Indy, how's the yearly Torres return story coming?


#WorldExclusive!! Torres seen in a McDonalds in Anfield meeting Liverpool execs.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Posted in wrong thread originally.

Heard a lot of good things about Graziano Pelle. Southampton have found their younger, more Italian replacement for Rickie Lambert.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Posted in wrong thread originally.
> 
> Heard a lot of good things about Graziano Pelle. Southampton have found their younger, more Italian replacement for Rickie Lambert.


Yeah you heard a lot of good things from Dutch sources...in italy he couldn't score a shit even in Serie B.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Independent saying Di Maria will snub United.

He's SHITE anyways ffs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://instagram.com/p/qXWFy5vA6Z/

fuck, van gaal needs to get here quickly, looks like anderson has taken herrera under his wing, expect him to start the season a few stone heavier


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Posted in wrong thread originally.
> 
> Heard a lot of good things about Graziano Pelle. Southampton have found their younger, more Italian replacement for Rickie Lambert.


He's 29 years old in 3 days and for £9m, I find it be very poor business. 

He'll be more like Afonso Alves than Lambert for me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shit player lolll


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh Southampton


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal in "advanced talks" with Real over Khedira

---------- Giroud ----------
Sanchez --------------- Theo
------------ Ozil ----------
------ Ramsey - Khedira ----
Gibbs - Per ---- Kos - Debuchy
-------- Chezzer ----------

bench; Ospina, Vermaelen, Nacho, Wilshere, Ox, Cazorla, Podolski

not even on the bench; Arteta, Flamini, Gnabry, Rosicky, Campbell, DIABY (maybe Manquillo, another CB, Remy)

We loaded.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Loaded and yet still starting Giroud and Debuchy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Giroud will bag 20+ goals with those players around him.

DeBuchy, while inferior to Sagna, is still a quality right back. I don't think the dropoff will be that noticeable.

Really, I'm just excited because I just remembered about Serge Gnarby. No spot for him, tho. #richclubproblems


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Telegraph are reporting Juventus are after Paulinho, paving the way for Vidal to come to united


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Giroud will bag 20+ goals with those players around him.
> 
> DeBuchy, while inferior to Sagna, is still a quality right back. *I don't think the dropoff will be that noticeable.*
> 
> Really, I'm just excited because I just remembered about Serge Gnarby. No spot for him, tho. #richclubproblems












^relevant b/c sky reckon we've bid for Alonso and he's told fior he wants to leave.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph are reporting Juventus are after Paulinho, paving the way for Vidal to come to united


:haha


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> ^relevant b/c sky reckon we've bid for Alonso and he's told fior he wants to leave.


:wall


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Debuchy has had some absolute stinkers against us too. Honestly, I'm a bit surprised Arsenal are going for him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't mind giving Arsenal Ryan Bertrand, they just have to make him into a RB.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rip patty 

Wish he stayed to mentor shaw


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

the mirror taking a bluemoon rumour about barkley and turning it into a story is tops


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we back in for benatia? If we're spending 30 mil on him, I'd rather go for Laporte.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal in "advanced talks" with Real over Khedira
> 
> ---------- Giroud ----------
> Sanchez --------------- Theo
> ...


Don't think Giroud will start. Wenger said the other day that Sanchez has "all the qualities of a modern day striker."

The left hand side battle will be between Cazorla, Podolski, and Chamberlain. Also, Arteta is Wenger's favorite so I think he will at least make it to the bench. Arteta is more than just a player right now. He was the first one to go welcome Sanchez and provide his help to settle down, learn the language, etc. Classy sapien Arteta. Positive influence for the youngsters. But has really dropped off as a player lately.

On our RB, I think I'd prefer Aurier over Debuchy, but Wenger doesn't fancy the AFCON taking away our key player. Also, his antics on Twitter might have rubbed Wenger the wrong way.

Call me crazy but with Debuchy, I think, Wenger wants to play 3-5-2 next season. :shocked: Something like:

----- Mertesacker - Koscielny - Vermaelen
----- Debuchy - Khedira - Ramsey - Gibbs
------------------------ Ozil
------------------ Sanchez - Giroud

We'll see.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> mangala supposedly completed his medical and will earn 90k a week.
> 
> meh on him, but he's still young, and his mistakes can be coached out. can't see him starting the season as first choice, especially with demi's last few months.


32 million? Am I missing something?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

your keys?

it's porto, there's 3rd parties involved. we've obviously identified him as the better target, so i don't really care, as long as he isnt shit we can spend what we want to.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 4h
> Vidal was asked about the Premier League, answered he'd love to play for one of the biggest CLUBS in the world.





> Jonas Giæver ‏@CheGiaevara 4h
> For those who even want photo proof of this interview have taken place. Here it is; pic.twitter.com/xVFh1ynhRQ


:mark:

but looks like di Maria is off to PSG


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Goal: United were willing to match the transfer fee and offer improved personal terms to Mangala, but he decided to join City.

the heart wants what the heart wants

other cliches.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wrong thread.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/football/388420/Real-Madrid-considering-Man-Utd-star-Danny-Welbeck-as-replacement-for-Alvaro-Morata



> Real Madrid considering Man Utd star Danny Welbeck as replacement for Alvaro Morata


:sodone :sodone :sodone

What goes through their minds when they decide to publish this stuff.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I so so SOOOO wish that wasn't bullshit :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> Goal: United were willing to match the transfer fee and offer improved personal terms to Mangala, but he decided to join City.
> 
> the heart wants what the heart wants
> 
> other cliches.


joal > goal

I wish it were true though. Catastrophic signing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:tiDundee are beating Man City 2-0


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

boyata's playing.

says it all.

not like it matters in the slightest. fernando and rodwell have been very energetic in midfield. bossaerts, if you ignore the shit haircut, like running a lot too.

most teams will score off a horrid pelanty call and the ball hitting boyata's arse.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










CABELLA

lel

Confirmation imminent. £12m fee is what I'm seeing although others are saying 8, I'll be very surprised if we stumped up 12 for him. Would be our most expensive signing since Martins If I'm not mistaken.










http://www.nufc.co.uk/articles/20140713/united-complete-cabella-capture_2281670_3990712

Six-year contract

Welcome to Sports Direct United Remy :hb


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sad news for Spurs fans, Adebayor has been diagnosed with Malaria. Although It's early stage, I hope he'll be ok.

Mosquitos are definitely the worse animals on the planet :cussin:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Couldn't they have waited until the day after the World Cup final to announce Cabella?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



TNA Original said:


> *Sad news* for Spurs fans, Adebayor has been diagnosed with Malaria. Although It's early stage, I hope he'll be ok.
> 
> Mosquitos are definitely the worse animals on the planet :cussin:


I don't know. Some Spurs fans might take that as a godsend. But on a real note hope he recovers. Hate the prick but he should recover. I mean I've had it 7 times in Nigeria so I'm sure he should get some African immunity/boosted healing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Last few pages of the world cup final thread have the civility of a street fight.

Doesn't fill me with a lot of confidence in the premier league thread keeping it's usual sporting environment.

Oh and Aspas on a season long loan to Sevilla as a make weight in the Moreno saga


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fucking hell, that's like giving someone a comb as a make weight for a Ferrari.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Fucking hell, that's like giving someone a comb as a make weight for a Ferrari.


maybe its a translation issue and aspas is going as a paper weight


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Fucking hell, that's like giving someone a comb as a make weight for a Ferrari.


Well we're sending 18 million along with him if that makes any difference. He's a depreciating asset :lmao


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










I pray to god we sign Lukaku. Imagine.. Sturridge and Lukaku.. would be perfect. Lukaku is a powerful player, can go through defences, and Sturridge and dribble his way into it. We need 1 striker at least, and Lukaku would be great!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems like a story originating from Caught Offside and just part of the BBC rumours page, which means it's rubbish. He's quite poor on the ball anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lukaku is a powerful player?

must've been a different lukaku at the world cup then. scared to make any body contact, can't lay the ball off. not really an instinctive finisher either. still living off this drogba heir nonsense.

of course he's still a kid, but he doesn't contribute defensively, his decision making is poor at the best of times


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> lukaku is a powerful player?
> 
> must've been a different lukaku at the world cup then. scared to make any body contact, can't lay the ball off. not really an instinctive finisher either. still living off this drogba heir nonsense.
> 
> of course he's still a kid, but he doesn't contribute defensively, his decision making is poor at the best of times


In my eyes, Lukaku played better in Everton compared to his performances in the World Cup. I don't know how he will turn out to be if he joins Liverpool.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good lord that Cabella fella uses a lot of hair gel.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's ready for life in the Geordie Shore house. I hear Shep won't be on the show next season, so it looks like a like for like replacement.

L'Equipe apparently saying that PSG have agreed a deal with Toulouse for Aurier.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Fanjawi said:


> I pray to god we sign Lukaku. Imagine.. Sturridge and Lukaku.. would be perfect. Lukaku is a powerful player, can go through defences, and Sturridge and dribble his way into it. We need 1 striker at least, and Lukaku would be great!


GS wanting more black players at Liverpool.

White people not good enough for you, you racist?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Fanjawi said:


> I pray to god we sign Lukaku. Imagine.. Sturridge and Lukaku.. would be perfect. Lukaku is a powerful player, can go through defences, and Sturridge and dribble his way into it. We need 1 striker at least, and Lukaku would be great!


what the utter fuck is your obsession with wanting every black player to play for Liverpool. Hypothetically if we were linked to Messi and Emenike you'd be all "fuck Messi, punk ass white boy ain't dark enough. I want Emenike. AFRICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANS". 

We don't need a striker, especially if we're signing Markovic. We have Sturridge, Lambert and Borini that can do a job, Sterling and Markovic can play as a false 9 if we go that route. What we need is a LB and a CB. Then we can worry about adding more players.

edit: koff Moz you ninja


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think we probably need a fourth striker, especially as we've shown we're comfortable playing two up front. It's not the highest priority we should have (left back), but it's something I'd want to see.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

point is another striker is a want, not a need.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Fanjawi said:


> I pray to god we sign Lukaku. Imagine.. Sturridge and Lukaku.. would be perfect. Lukaku is a powerful player, can go through defences, and Sturridge and dribble his way into it. We need 1 striker at least, and Lukaku would be great!


You cant even be serious. Lukaku, of anyone? Sturridge and Lukaku wouldnt be perfect, even Sturridge and Suarez wasnt perfect.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wasn't Cabella linked with big money moves to Man United & Chelsea last year?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The official vine of Cabella signing made me laugh far too much

http://vine.co/v/MxjPtj3utZT

Also according to Sky, Cavani wants to join the prem and Khedira is close to joining us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

RACIST RUSH 

hopefully we DI MARIA SOON 

also PSG signing Luiz for 50m looks like the most hilarious piece of business ever after this World Cup. Even more so than Fellaini for 27m :moyes1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We may not need a striker but fuck it. Cavani pls :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Also according to Sky, Cavani wants to join the prem and Khedira is close to joining us.


Apparently it's pretty much done. That would be a great signing.



Renegade™;36714346 said:


> hopefully we DI MARIA SOON


Not gonna happen considering he wants Champions League football.



CGS said:


> We may not need a striker but fuck it. Cavani pls :side:


We are going to end up with Rodriguez or Bony. We may as well be named Southampton FC if we also get Lovren.

:argh:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Janmaat having a medical tomorrow apparently, deal all but done. BOOM. NEXT.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Off topic but bring on the 18th of November


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Why is Michu leaving on loan?*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Weren't there problems between the Spanish lads and the others? I think I could guess whose side Monk is on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Seems like it's almost done. :lmao at him holding up a shop shirt though


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems to be increasing rumours about Vidal coming to united from foreign press, but british press don't seem so sure including James Ducker, from The Times, usually fairly reliable.



> I believe Van Gaal is planning on playing 4-3-3 primarily next season although it wouldn't surprise me if you saw 5-3-2 enlisted on occasion. United want to keep Evra but his wife, Sandra, is desperate to leave Manchester - she has been for a good while - and the club don't want to stand in his way in that regard given what a good servant he has been. It's a real blow if you ask me - he's a big character with a lot of experience and would have helped Luke Shaw settle in. Part of the reason his decline was accelerated in recent years was because he was being asked to play a ridiculous number of games for a guy in his thirties who is all about bombing forward. In terms of signings, I believe they want to sign another left back, a centre-half and at least one more midfielder plus maybe a winger-forward type. I'm told Di Maria is on the radar but that there's been no contact with the player or Real Madrid, which would suggest there's one or two others that the club are pursuing first. From what I was told last night, I think the Vidal rumours have taken on a life of their own. I don't believe United are actively pursuing him at this stage and although I'm not saying things won't change, it looks like Juventus are really trying to create a market for him, in much the same way as Benfica did with Nicolas Gaitan a couple of years back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wonder if clubs are worried about his last injury, because I know for sure in the past Madrid have been really interested in him and when Barca splash the cash, they usually want to reply.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Holding last seasons shirt :ti

Also :banderas if Liverpool sign Cavani


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Khedira apparently wants 250k a week :kobe












:kobe

Nope.

We BENDER now.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Seems to be increasing rumours about Vidal coming to united from foreign press, but british press don't seem so sure including James Ducker, from The Times, usually fairly reliable.


British press have been cut off from our end (thank god) lesson learnt after way press getting all details while DM was around, the journo here in the UK all stopped getting info soon as LvG was announced. Willing to bet he said that need stop & bang on. Amount of leaks coming out club since last summer till May was something else. Ian ladyman of mail, Taylor of guardian, Herbert of Independent & andy mitten are 4 main guys to follow if you want mufc related news that can be backed up "reliably" now the rest no longer have direct line like once might of under pervious regime.

Look no further then Herrera deal, news broke from Spain long before uk press caught on the journo like Ducker & Ogden along with few others saying that deal unlikely as they were personally told "he was to expensive" & "shipped had sailed" & others like David McDonnell & Jamie Jackson & rest all didn't say anything as generally had no clue that Herrera deal being worked on & were no longer being briefed. They were only Informed on Wed about the deal though news broke on Monday evening from I believe Madrids based paper "AS". 

Evra is another one Italian press been saying that he going leave us & going to Juve this summer they even said that when we renewed his deal to insure we could get fee from Juve rather then lose him on a free at very least a week before any uk journo said the same. Also at first all added that info was according to "Italian sources" before saying anything more concrete themselves. 

That whole bit by Ducker above swings one way & other. Saying what could & might happen under LVG & explaining every possible scenario without putting neck on line anywhere about certain things that will happen which is key difference. I'm sure he has a line to someone at the club but in terms of general insider knowledge I would say right now Ducker & lot of the other man utd related journos have all being kept in the dark. Which is how it should be IMO it was way it was under SAF & rather the club kept hushed up about our news rather then briefing every bloody journo around about us as much as possible like we were doing till May time. 

Not saying were going sign Vidal btw (would be immense if we did though) but if Ducker was as sure as mentioned no doubt he & few other journo would of put that kind knowledge & info up online in a article somewhere. The British press no longer have a clue about whose going or leaving the club. I imagine like us the fans they all we will soon find out anyway because I believe we will start picking up transfer related business (ins & outs) over the next 2 weeks or so now that LvG will be manchester this week & fly out to USA to begin our tour over there on Friday.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Why is Michu leaving on loan?*



Was thinking this myself :cussin:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Still it would be pretty risky of Ducker to come out with that after the Herrera signing, where he completely fucked it. If Vidal were to be announced tomorrow his credibility would be pretty much gone, so I don't see it happening. Plus Tancredi said it was imminent, which almost certainly means he's going to Monaco or some shit.

Stuff should certainly pick up now though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Lazar is a top name


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really happy that a fellow Serbian is coming to Liverpool (hopefully he doesn't suck like Jovanovic :side. 

Now Moreno pls.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gianluca Di Marzio tweeted earlier today that Vidal seems to be heading to Manchester, but to City not United. He later deleted the tweet so I don't know what that means. 

I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Juve must be very confident in getting Pogba to renew his contract if they are selling Vidal.

Their loss will be Il Gladiatore's gain though


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm in a firm state of denial. Conte won't let this happen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku to be confirmed tomorrow.

*taps nose*
























:ken


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_*Lol at the idea of us signing Vidal. Or Di Maria. I still remember when we had signed Thiago thanks to Agent De Gea. Now I never believe until it's more than a rumour. *_


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Gianluca Di Marzio tweeted earlier today that Vidal seems to be heading to Manchester, but to City not United. He later deleted the tweet so I don't know what that means.
> 
> I'm gonna cry.


Toure to PSG first is the only way that happens.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










'Newcastle go shopping to address striker shortage'

'Wickham rejects contract offer'

:hmm:

WE MACKEM SOON 

CRY FOR ME SHEP :dozy


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Arsenal got Cavani... :banderas


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> If Arsenal got Cavani... :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> If Arsenal got Cavani... :banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hibs have signed Farid El Alagui on a 2 year deal


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FARID FARID FARID IS ON FIRE


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cavani's disappearing act in important games means he'd fit right in at Arsenal.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Khedira apparently wants 250k a week :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bender suits our needs more anyways. He's more of a traditional DM than Khedira.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reus potentially coming to LFC :mark: :mark: :mark:

No one tell me it isnt happening please. £44M.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Reus potentially coming to LFC :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> No one tell me it isnt happening please. £44M.


It isn't happening.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ok. Lets see how this pans out.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Ok. Lets see how this pans out.


:lmao Don't get your hopes up at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Its not going to happen. But forget logic, REUS coming to Liverpool would be epic.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not a chance Liverpool are getting Reus 

Seems like the chances of Utd signing Vidal aren't very good


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



alex1997 said:


> Not a chance Liverpool are getting Reus
> 
> Seems like the chances of Utd signing Vidal aren't very good


tbf Liverpool signing Reus is more likely than United signing Vidal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> It isn't happening.


This applies to everything discussed for the past five or few posts. Should probably just quote it for most things brought up in here.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vidal and Pogba please both stay at Juventus :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Liverpool throw £50m of the money they got from Suarez on Reus, why can't they get him?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

because it would be a backwards move


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

In what way? He'd be moving to a bigger league, to a team in the Champions League and a team that was inches away from winning the league and I'm sure have aspirations of being right up there again.

He's not moving from Bayern, it's (no offence) just Dortmund he's moving from.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That why i havent given up hope, Liverpool are way better known and supported than BvB, and the BPL is better than the Bundesliga by any means.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

and if he waits one more season he'll have the 30 mil release clause and all the teams in world football chasing him for his signature

it's in his best interests to allow that clause to kick in. it isn't in dortmund's.

would also argue with suarez gone dortmund still have a better chance of winning the league than liverpool.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stick with your boyhood club in your hometown where you're already established as a star at the second best team in the league or move to a foreign team in a new league who just sold their best player and have qualified for the CL once in the last 5 years.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

adding onto Curry's points he's also won a german cup with Dortmund and there's no reason why they can't do it again (and also the Bundesliga) if they continue their streak of unearthing quality players.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> adding onto Curry's points he's also won a german cup with Dortmund and there's no reason why they can't do it again (and also the Bundesliga) if they continue their streak of unearthing quality players.


The German Cup? Is that enough for a player of Reus' quality?

They're not going to win the league, because there's not signs that Bayern are going to slow down this season.

I guess what Kiz says about waiting a year is true, but I just don't see Liverpool being a step backwards from Dortmund (with all due respect to a really nice team like Dortmund).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah but you're talking about Liverpool like they've been winning league titles and been in the Champions League every season, neither of which is true in the last few years. 

Dortmund meanwhile won the league back to back 10/11 and 11/12, won the German Cup and made it to the Champions League final. If anything they're a better option to stay at right now. Seeing as Pool don't have Suarez anymore either.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I highly doubt Reus knows where Liverpool is.

He'll never be going there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> If Liverpool throw £50m of the money they got from Suarez on Reus, why can't they get him?


He's the start playing for a club where he was born, and was his boyhood club. I just don't see him wanting to leave to come to Liverpool, unless we offered some insane wages.



Renegade™ said:


> yeah but you're talking about Liverpool like they've been winning league titles and been in the Champions League every season, neither of which is true in the last few years.
> 
> Dortmund meanwhile won the league back to back 10/11 and 11/12, won the German Cup and made it to the Champions League final. If anything they're a better option to stay at right now. Seeing as Pool don't have Suarez anymore either.


I wouldn't say going to Liverpool from Dortmund is a move forwards in your career but its not like its a massive backwards step. You want a backwards step, try going from Juve to United :troll


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I could see Reus at Liverpool.

Whilst he can achieve success at Dortmund, it's not the best league in the world where as the Prem is and whether Liverpool have been shit the past few years (not last season obvs) they're a world reknowned team because of their history.

I could see him there over the likes of United or Chelsea. (United because they're shit and don't have UCL and Chelsea because, well. It's Chelsea.)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I could see Reus at Liverpool.
> 
> Whilst he can achieve success at Dortmund, it's not the best league in the world where as the Prem is and whether Liverpool have been shit the past few years (not last season obvs) they're a world reknowned team because of their history.
> 
> I could see him there over the likes of United or Chelsea. (United because they're shit and don't have UCL and *Chelsea because, well. It's Chelsea.*)


Explain.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reus to Liverpool is not going to happen.



> Tony Barrett @TonyBarretTimes
> Liverpool baffled by reports linking them with Marco Reus and insist they've shown no interest in him despite suggestions to the contrary.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










We Dutch now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd bet Pards has had Dutch before.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Manchester City are mulling over a move for Everton star Ross Barkley, 20, or Juventus midfielder Paul Pogba, 21, as they plan for life without Yaya Toure. 

Gotta love the BBC posting things as a rumour and not reading the full articles..


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Explain.


Whilst Chelsea are a succesful and big club, I just don't think they suit Reus + he'd be ruined like most of the other strikers that go there. Just doesn't fit them right. I could say the same with him for us at City.

Muller however is a different story.



wkdsoul said:


> Manchester City are mulling over a move for Everton star Ross Barkley, 20, or Juventus midfielder Paul Pogba, 21, as they plan for life without Yaya Toure.
> 
> Gotta love the BBC posting things as a rumour and not reading the full articles..



Would take them both but it would mean Yaya is leaving and the effects it would have on the FFP would be huge.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reus isn't a striker..

+ Muller what??


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Whilst Chelsea are a succesful and big club, I just don't think they suit Reus + he'd be ruined like most of the other strikers that go there. Just doesn't fit them right. I could say the same with him for us at City.
> 
> Muller however is a different story.


Reus would fit into any team, as can play on either wing or behind the striker at the highest quality.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Reus isn't a striker..
> 
> + Muller what??


Operates on the left, behind the striker or as a striker.

http://www.fifa.com/world-match-centre/news/newsid/163/628/5/index.html

Here is an interview with him saying he's played as a striker and Low saying he'd like to play him as one.

Lol.

And I could see Muller at Chelsea or City (Not saying there's a chance in hell of it happening)



Joel said:


> Reus would fit into any team, as can play on either wing or behind the striker at the highest quality.


He would fit in positionally and play well, I agree. I just don't think he suits the clubs, hard to explain. Just couldn't imagine him at City, Chelsea or Madrid. Strikes me as a player who'd end up at Liverpool, United or Barcelona.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Destiny said:


> Reus to Liverpool is not going to happen.


Liverpool's responce summed up in this gif










My optimistic guess is they have probably taken a look at him and are hoping no one finds out so they can keep the price relatively reasonable with out a third party coming in. All of this depending on if Rues wants to leave of course :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I didn't say he couldn't play as a striker, but he's not a striker any more than Gotze is a striker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We Diego Costa now.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Many sources claiming that David Ospina is done for around 3.2m.

Sanchez done. Debuchy, Ospina pretty much done. Khedira soon. There are reports that he wants 150k a week and we don't want to go beyond Ozil/Sanchez wages.

Meanwhile, Cavani wants a move to the PL. Wenger likes Cavani. 2 + 2 = 5?

soon.jpg


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> We Diego Costa now.


yeah but we Markovic now :brodgers


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Like Reus would achieve the same success in Liverpool like he did in Dortmund the last few years :lmao

I doubt he wants to career suicide. 

Would love him in United but our track record of attaining german players is buried somewhere in Sibir.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










the breaking news shit really needs to go liverpool.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reus coming to us :duck

Also kiz but how else would we show BREAKING NEWS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alright, fellas. A few of you know that I've recently been getting into Fitba, w/ the World Cup and playing FIFA with Moz & others. I don't plan on noobing it up in here with my terrible and uneducated opinions, but I'd appreciate help on some questions I may have. With that said...

How good is Sturridge? Is he ready to be THE guy now, and how much does losing actually hurt Liverpool's attack? I know nothing about Markovic/Origi (or if LFC will even get him).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SSN just said Moreno to Liverpool is over.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Alright, fellas. A few of you know that I've recently been getting into Fitba, w/ the World Cup and playing FIFA with Moz & others. I don't plan on noobing it up in here with my terrible and uneducated opinions, but I'd appreciate help on some questions I may have. With that said...
> 
> How good is Sturridge? Is he ready to be THE guy now, and how much does losing actually hurt Liverpool's attack? I know nothing about Markovic/Origi (or if LFC will even get him).


Even though Sturridge is my favorite player, I have to admit, he's not yet world class, not on Luis Suarez's level. But I do believe, and he will show it to everyone that next season he can improve even without Suarez.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Fanjawi said:


>





BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> the breaking news shit really needs to go liverpool.














Fanjawi said:


> Even though Sturridge is my favorite player, I have to admit, he's not yet world class, not on Luis Suarez's level. But I do believe, and he will show it to everyone that next season he can improve even without Suarez.


Didn't you say last season that Sturridge was better (or more important to 'pool, idr) than Suarez?

;;;;;;;;

dat edit


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nice to see thats confirmed.

Hope we push on with Reus if its happening, and if it isnt (most likely) go ahead for more targets.

@Longo, Sturridge was the second highest scorer in the prem last season (behind Suarez), but he isnt ready to replace Suarez yet. This is why i want us to sign Benzema (which isnt happening) or Reus (which may happen yet). Give him a few years.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

With no Suarez in the side, Sturridge won't get half the chances he did last season. 

Especially if they're replacing him with this Lazar kid.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Didn't you say last season that Sturridge was better (or more important to 'pool, idr) than Suarez?
> 
> ;;;;;;;;
> 
> dat edit


Haha. Sorry, I didn't notice that the picture was already posted.

But yeah, last season I was just saying stuff without thinking because we were so close to winning the league and all of that. Heheh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> SSN just said Moreno to Liverpool is over.


they're clearly reporting late news from last time the deal was over 



Baines On Toast said:


> With no Suarez in the side, Sturridge won't get half the chances he did last season.
> 
> Especially if they're replacing him with this Lazar kid.


Sturridge will hit 20 goals again next season :brodgers Lazar will be a gun. Mark (hee hee) my words


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Shocking event at Juventus: Antonio Conte has resigned. As reported by Giovanni Guardalà, Conte didn’t accept the three-year renewal proposed by the club and has decided not to stay on the bench with an expiring contract. Conte is no longer Juventus’ coach, it will be announced shortly. There will be updates to understand the reasons of this decision and the future of Juventus’ bench.


di marzio

cant say anyone saw that coming. either vidal's being sold or he's off to manage italy.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool have also been said to want to buy out Arda Turans release clause for £32M. Not sure where i stand with this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Turan isn't worth anything close to 32 million. Horrendous waste if we go for him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuckin lol. 

RIP in piss Juventus. Let the fire sale begin.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£32m for Turan :duck

Who makes this shit up?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Diego Costa is a shitty choice IMO. Also, the guy is definitely not 25. More like 35.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I agree with Turan being way overpriced if we are paying that much for him, for sure.

We could go for so much better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Honestly though we're squabbling over a few million over Lovren and Moreno but we want to piss away money on Turan? Makes no sense if true.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Obviously because Brendan thinks Turan will be as close to Suarez's successor as possible


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

from Gazzetta in italy



> BLAME THE MARKET - The news is fresh. Easy to assume, however, that recent developments in leading the campaign purchases are not liked to Conte. The two players at the top of the list were Cuadrado and Sanchez. That did not come. Evra was an element on which the coach of Lecce expressed doubts. The straw that broke the camel may have done could be Arturo Vidal. The company had promised that Conte would not have been sold, but Manchester United, fresh from a millionaire agreement with Adidas, in the last hours has raised the offer, finding agreement with Juventus.
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Serie...tus-rottura-conte-tre-anni-801246227731.shtml


no idea on their reliability


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pogba will be better than him soon anyway. That must be a sickener.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LOL Juventus offered us 20m for Sanchez. 

Not even our shit board would be stupid enough to do that. 

Hahaha Italian football crumbling hard. Pogba is next.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vidal would literally be the perfect signing.

Turan is fucking quality btw, maybe not quite worth 32m, but not far off. He'd be better than Costa will be in the PL IMO.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

gazzetta are absolutely shocking

much of it seems to be about the contract, they couldnt agree terms, conte left even with the year to run. didnt rule out being italy's next manager either.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's just the usual summer transfer link with Turan. Press are linking us with him ever since he was at Galatasaray. He would be a nice signing, but we really don't need more wingers.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Vidal would literally be the perfect signing.
> 
> Turan is fucking quality btw, maybe not quite worth 32m, but not far off. He'd be better than Costa will be in the PL IMO.


I think Costa could be a serious golden boot contender, especially if he's playing as the lone striker in front of Willian, Oscar and Hazard.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

jamie jackson ‏@JamieJackson___ 2m

About A Vidal: been told this evening there are no negotiations and, in fact, there has been absolutely no contact... #mufc

bloke from the guardian

gazzetta once made up a fake interview with gabigol with him declaring he was going to go to barca.

goal italia saying iturbe transfer is off. juve fans having a ripper day.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Conte to be Italy manager
Mancini to Juventus?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We just hit Mathieu's buyout clause of 20m. LMAOOOOOO

Barca's transfer window summed up:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

RIP mi amore 

Well done to Conte for taking a stand against this board of cunts. Grazie Mister.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> We just hit Mathieu's buyout clause of 20m. LMAOOOOOO
> 
> Barca's transfer window summed up:


Isn't he like 30 years old?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah he's 30. 

Don't even care, if we get 2 good seasons out of him we will have been worth it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Xavi is also 95% be leaving at this point. Signed with New York apparently. 

We might as well just dish out the cash on Pogba since Juventus has decided to commit suicide.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Costa will probably flop hard tbh


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> yeah he's 30.
> 
> Don't even care, if we get 2 good seasons out of him we will have been worth it.


Is he any good? Honestly?

Or do you see him as a stop gap until a better player becomes available or bring up someone through your academy?



Also, Lampard, Villa & Xavi at New York City FC :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mathieu is definitely worth that to Barca, who gives a shit if he's 30, that's still 2-3 seasons with a very good player.

Would rather have gone for Laporte though, regardless of his buy out clause being really high, the kid is dynamite.



LFC_Styles said:


> I agree with Turan being way overpriced if we are paying that much for him, for sure.
> 
> We could go for so much better.


Who is "so much better" than Turan that you could get, might I ask? He's a magnificent player and a level above anyone Liverpool have at the moment, now that Suarez has left. I'd definitely rate him above similar players in the prem such as Cazorla, Oscar and Mata. Look how limp Atletico looked going foward in the CL final without him. Turan for 32 million is a much better deal than Cesc at 28 million, for example, and definitely a better buy overall than Diego Costa. Would be very surprised if 'Pool got him though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pleased with Markovic. Hope now we can push on with defensive targets. Although I'd like another attacking player, and maybe a CM.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lallana is our best signing so far in this transfer window, in my opinion. He will be great.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Is he any good? Honestly?
> 
> Or do you see him as a stop gap until a better player becomes available or bring up someone through your academy?
> 
> ...


The board was looking for CB/LB combination. Two possible options were Mathieu and Vertonghen. Spurs are a pain in the ass to deal with so I don't blame our board for just paying extra for Mathieu.

I think he will be excellent, he's quality and he isn't a long term player so when he is done Bartra should be ready for the starting position. 

Even if he is a bit expensive, it's a blessing he is here over Luiz who we were so strongly linked before Lucho came in and stopped the transfer from happening.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't wait to see that cunt Costa at Chelsea. He's dirty but he get's the job done, perfect fit for Mou and Chelsea.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bet Costa scores less than Welbeck this season. I'd bet DA's virginity on it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 6m
Liverpool will now try and make Chelsea's Ryan Bertrand their next signing (Liverpool Echo)

From Moreno to Bertrand in the space of 12 hours.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> The board was looking for CB/LB combination. Two possible options were Mathieu and Vertonghen. Spurs are a pain in the ass to deal with so I don't blame our board for just paying extra for Mathieu.
> 
> I think he will be excellent, he's quality and he isn't a long term player so when he is done Bartra should be ready for the starting position.
> 
> Even if he is a bit expensive, it's a blessing he is here over Luiz who we were so strongly linked before Lucho came in and stopped the transfer from happening.


Ah, that makes sense.

Vertongen would have been a great signing for Barca.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










*Source*

What do you all think?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"According to the Daily Express" tells you all you need to know


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't see Reus moving this summer.

Amidst all this talk of the 'big boys' making transfers, I thought I'd drop it in here that Szabolcs Huszti no-showed training with Hannover this week. That's a great buy for anybody outside of last season's top 7 in the Premier League. Would love him at WBA, but no doubt we wouldn't pay _real_ money for him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 6m
> Liverpool will now try and make Chelsea's Ryan Bertrand their next signing (Liverpool Echo)
> 
> From Moreno to Bertrand in the space of 12 hours.


No idea why we keep getting linked to Bertrand. He's a gash signing for anyone not fighting relegation :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bertrand makes Evra look like Maldini. I really hope you guys get him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Mathieu is a good short term signing for Barca.

Also lol at Liverpool fans turning their nose up at the idea of signing Turan for 32m. He'd be your best player now you've sold Suarez and 32m isn't that high in 2014 and especially considering what you paid for a much lesser player in Lallana. 

Oh and I could guarantee that Welbeck would score more goals for us per minute playing as an actual striker than Costa would playing the same role at Chelsea. *


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm just meh on the Costa signing. He's obviously better than the current crop we have though so I guess that alone is a huge plus for us.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Typically the strikers who leave Atletico tend to do very well in the Prem.

But I don't know, I think Costa's hamstring injury might hinder him at Chelsea especially with the physicality and pace of the Prem. 

Time will tell, but I think he'll do okay, but won't set the league alight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

our defense isn't gonna be any better this season is it 

:jose

and no suarez

:jose


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 6m
> Liverpool will now try and make Chelsea's Ryan Bertrand their next signing (Liverpool Echo)
> 
> From Moreno to Bertrand in the space of 12 hours.


And we've had an 8 million bid for Ben Davies turned down by Swansea. Does anyone involved in the transfer dealings at the club actually know that Bertrand is hot garbage?

Aspas did not die for Moreno to not make the switch :sad:


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CamillePunk said:


> and no suarez


But we have :sturridge


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Mathieu is a good short term signing for Barca.
> 
> Also lol at Liverpool fans turning their nose up at the idea of signing Turan for 32m. He'd be your best player now you've sold Suarez and 32m isn't that high in 2014 and especially considering what you paid for a much lesser player in Lallana.
> 
> Oh and I could guarantee that Welbeck would score more goals for us per minute playing as an actual striker than Costa would playing the same role at Chelsea. *


Its not so much turning a nose up at Turan. Its turning a nose up at looking at another expensive attacking player while not addressing a primary concern. Unless Ilori has magically turned into a class CB, or Coates has, or they plan on using Martin Kelly there we still need to get a few defenders in.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll be very happy if we sign Lukaku, Rues and a defender. Heck, even Lukaku alone would be enough to make me smile.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Belgian bloke who covers England said it's only Everton and Wolfsburg really chasing Lukaku.

8m bid for Ben Davies turned down apparently. Barrett says we'll up it. I said in the catbox I'd be fewmin if we got Bertrand while Spurs signed Davies, so I'd be much happier if we ended up with him. It would've been nice if Ayre and co hadn't already pissed Jenkins off with the Bony stuff, but apparently that's not how we do things.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


>


Crowley

:banderas


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll wait and see how Costa does in the GRAVEYARD.

Bertrand and Liverpool is going to happen brothers. I hope its the only defensive signing :brodgers does.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Conte :jose


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LOL at People here saying Costa is going to flop at Chelsea. The guy is PERFECT for us. Really looking forward to seeing him boss it up for Chelsea.

Also Bertrand to Liverpool is pretty good. He's a pretty good player but I don't know how much better he'll get. I like him a bit more then Ben Davies and I think Moreno is still a work in Progress ( He is very very fast but after that he needs some work).

It seems like Ba is finally being sold for 8 million to Besiktas which is good for us.

Fanjawi - If Lukaku goes to Liverpool then damn. Him and Sturridge would tear shit up.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why is Costa perfect for Chelsea?

How is Bertrand anything but shit?

How would a possession based team like Liverpool use Lukaku who has a horseshit first touch?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Surprised we haven't been linked at all with Ba, I'd take him back for sure. Looks like we're about to sign Emmanuel Rivière from Monaco, don't know much about him other than he was behind Berbatov in the pecking order and most French journos are saying we are paying over the odds for him. And I quote... cole3)



> Rivière is powerful and quick, but never struck me a likely target for a club aiming to finish top half. Hope he proves me wrong





> Emmanuele Riviere going to #NUFC is possibly one of the only times a EPL club have overpaid for a Ligue 1 player. Interesting player.
> 
> Riviere only scored twice in 2014 for ASM. Lost his place to Berbatov and Martial. Not sure how anyone justifies a €8m price tag #NUFC
> 
> On the plus side, Riviere is only 24. There is time to blossom, but that price is over the odds for what he has done in his career #NUFC


:hendo2


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Why is Costa perfect for Chelsea?
> 
> How is Bertrand anything but shit?
> 
> How would a possession based team like Liverpool use Lukaku who has a horseshit first touch?



Costa gives everything he has everytime, Very good off headers, and he puts so much pressure on the CBs that it allows chances for his other teammates to score or set someone up.

I don't know why you would call him shit in the first place. Decent to Pretty good is fair.

It depends on how much Liverpool would have to pay for him. I think 25 million is what Chelsea is looking for which I think would be fine for Liverpool to pay. He is a Big target and yes he might need someone to set him up but he is a GREAT Goal scorer and with Liverpool losing Suarez another Great goal scorer is what they need.( They need other things as well)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll bet Costa doesn't score more than any main striker in the top 5 or 6.

Bertrand can't defend and his final ball is dire. He's nothing above shit.

Lukaku isn't a great goalscorer, he'd be a great impact sub until he improves his game beyond raw power.


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I'll bet Costa doesn't score more than any main striker in the top 5 or 6.
> 
> Bertrand can't defend and his final ball is dire. He's nothing above shit.
> 
> Lukaku isn't a great goalscorer, he'd be a great impact sub until he improves his game beyond raw power.



I respectfully disagree with everything you have said here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I doubt Costa is going to be hitting 20 league goals and 30-35 overall, but I think he'll be fine. His workrate and non stop hustle will create a lot more room for Hazard, Oscar and Cesc to get into. Unlike last season, we won't have to watch a striker who is unintrested. Instead we'll have someone who chases down every stray ball and just works and works until either we get a breakthrough or he gets sent off.

At Chelsea, we've never really had a cultured striker. And in the last years the only striker to excel in our system was Drogba. Costa is more in the Drogba ilk than a Aguero or Suarez type, so I think he'll have an impact, even if at the end of the season the goals aren't as much as I'd like to see our main striker get.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

pretty sure Khedira isn't coming to Arsenal. Unless he drops his wages, no way Arsene gives him 150k p/w. That'd be 20k more than the current highest players (Ozil/Sanchez). He needs to drop his wage demand by at least 20 thousand. Probably more like 30.

Thinking we end up with Scherderelin instead. Which is fine, tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> LOL at People here saying Costa is going to flop at Chelsea. The guy is PERFECT for us. Really looking forward to seeing him boss it up for Chelsea.
> 
> Also Bertrand to Liverpool is pretty good. He's a pretty good player but I don't know how much better he'll get. I like him a bit more then Ben Davies and I think Moreno is still a work in Progress ( He is very very fast but after that he needs some work).
> 
> ...


Bertrand is fucking horrendous. Do not want at all. Davies and Moreno shit all over him. Its not even close.

Lukaku is also another that i do not want at all. He's a fine player and he has potantial but he just doesn't fit Liverpool at all. Like not in the slightest.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chelsea411 said:


> LOL at People here saying Costa is going to flop at Chelsea. The guy is PERFECT for us. Really looking forward to seeing him boss it up for Chelsea.
> 
> Also Bertrand to Liverpool is pretty good. He's a pretty good player but I don't know how much better he'll get. I like him a bit more then Ben Davies and I think Moreno is still a work in Progress ( He is very very fast but after that he needs some work).
> 
> ...


Turkish news says it's 6 mil for Ba.

I really hope Costa WOATS. I hate the guy and Jose Mourinhoe.
Having said that I think Chelsea is a good team and I really hope for the best


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

bertrand is so good that jose played a right back at left back just so bertrand couldnt play.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Chelsea's £32m new striker Diego Costa, 25, saying he is relishing the fight with Fernando Torres to become the club's number one striker.


http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...r-Chelsea-challenge-after-completing-32m-move

THE FIGHT TO BECOME THE BIGGEST POTATO.

Also, RVP has been given 3 weeks off after the world cup whilst Shrek has been told to report back immediately by Van Gaal for his own personal fat camp. :torres


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It seems the Khedira fee has been agreed at around £20M. Just got to sort personal terms.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/07/luis-agreement-reached.html
Chelsea announce they have reached agreement with Atletico Madrid to sign left-back Filipe Luis.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joel, please don't use words like hustle. You'll just encourage migration from the WOAT thread.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This news means Bertrand is almost certainly on his way out. No respectable club would touch him anyway.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Chelseanumbers may be the worst poster to every grace our fitba threads. Congratulations. You remind me of fans who assume Fifa is how real fitba is actually played and have literally negative understanding of concepts like tactical awareness and how different teams play different football which suits different players.

£8m for Davies is quite insulting imo. 

Costa won't be the difference between Chelsea finishing 2nd again and missing out on the big 2 trophies. He'll score goals yes but he won't make the difference Chelsea need. But then again he might not have to if Hazard, Oscar and Cesc all play much closer to their potential then they have done for a while now. Luis is a good pick up mind. Guessing Azpi will go back to RB now so it will be interesting to see which CB gets the chop this season. 

Also it's a real shame how Atletico's squad is getting butchered after last season. *



Rush said:


> Its not so much turning a nose up at Turan. Its turning a nose up at looking at another expensive attacking player while not addressing a primary concern. Unless Ilori has magically turned into a class CB, or Coates has, or they plan on using Martin Kelly there we still need to get a few defenders in.


*Ok then assume that you've signed a CB and a LB and you still have money for a major signing to replace Suarez (very likely given the transfer funds you had even before Suarez went) would you still turn your nose up at paying 32m for Turan? You still need to replace Suarez remember as well as signing defenders. Replacing him with a handful of Lallana's and Markovic's won't get you top 4 again this season. Outside of maybe Reus which I don't see happening I'm not sure there's too many better alternatives to Turan that Liverpool can feasibly get for any price. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/07/luis-agreement-reached.html
> Chelsea announce they have reached agreement with Atletico Madrid to sign left-back Filipe Luis.


You couldn't let me come in and say "we luis now"?

Telling Roman not to sell Romelu to you now.



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Joel, please don't use words like hustle. You'll just encourage migration from the WOAT thread.


This is very true. Forgive me, BULK.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're forgiven, provided we don't end up with Bertrand while Spurs sign Davies.



Seabs said:


> *£8m for Davies is quite insulting imo. *


The Guardian saying Spurs have agreed a price of £10m. Up to us to match it now. I'd be very happy with that, but I fully expect Ayre to go in and offer £6m plus maybe an add on or two.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I can't stop Brodgers, BULK. He's a demanding man and he says he wants Bertrand.

Demba Ba is in Turkey right now. And said something to Besiktas on his twitter, so he's as good as gone. Thanks for those two memorable goals last year, buddy. Hope he does well. Still don't get why a Prem midtable club didn't come in for him. If I'm newly promoted and I have the money for the transfer and wages, I'd be all over that. He's proven at those type of clubs.

Filipe Luis in next. Then sell some WOATs. And then close the window by bringing in Paul Pogba :terry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*It's a shame Chelsea really tarnished Ba's reputation over here. Great striker for the right team but Chelsea were never the right team and he never really got a chance there anyway. Surprised Newcastle haven't just taken him back.

£10m for Davies is a steal. Hilarious if Liverpool don't match it or if he chooses Spurs over them.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Ok then assume that you've signed a CB and a LB and you still have money for a major signing to replace Suarez (very likely given the transfer funds you had even before Suarez went) would you still turn your nose up at paying 32m for Turan? You still need to replace Suarez remember as well as signing defenders. Replacing him with a handful of Lallana's and Markovic's won't get you top 4 again this season. Outside of maybe Reus which I don't see happening I'm not sure there's too many better alternatives to Turan that Liverpool can feasibly get for any price. *


If we had a CB and LB, I wouldn't turn my nose up at paying 32 mil but its still a steep price. We don't need a replacement for Suarez per se, Sturridge + Lallana + Sterling + Gerrard + Lambert + Coutinho + Markovic will score plenty of goals. Its not like losing Suarez is going to kill our top 4 hopes. Personally i find it more amusing that United fans think they're going straight back to the CL spots this year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Spurs thought the same thing when they brought in a shit load of players to cover Bale, Rush...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I don't think Sturridge + Lallana + Sterling + Gerrard + Lambert + Coutinho + Markovic will get you top 4 this season unless you develop a great defence. It's funny how many Liverpool fans give Utd no chance of getting top 4 this season despite the squad we have along with a great manager now and not some clueless dimwit. It's like you expect Van Gaal to produce the same that Moyes did last season which is just odd to me. Right now I'd say Arsenal, Utd and Liverpool probably have an about equal chance of finishing top 4 with Liverpool needing to strengthen their squad the most out of them 3 to retain top 4 at all 3 squads stand on this very day. But Utd and Liverpool fans are never going to agree on this so we'll just wait and see. We might not finish above you this season but I don't see why it's amusing to say we will and that we have a better squad than you right now along with a top class manager unlike last season.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I can't stop Brodgers, BULK. He's a demanding man and he says he wants Bertrand.
> 
> Demba Ba is in Turkey right now. And said something to Besiktas on his twitter, so he's as good as gone. Thanks for those two memorable goals last year, buddy. Hope he does well. Still don't get why a Prem midtable club didn't come in for him. If I'm newly promoted and I have the money for the transfer and wages, I'd be all over that. He's proven at those type of clubs.
> 
> Filipe Luis in next. Then sell some WOATs. And then close the window by bringing in Paul Pogba :terry


Curious to know who the 'WOATs' are. Guessing the likes of Mikel? 

Glad with the Filipe Luis signing. Was rock solid in the games I've seen of him and would be an upgrade over Azpi going forward. Azpi will take his original RB spot now, I guess. Will be interesting to see who Jose starts between Ivanovic and Cahill as JT's partner if Azpi is moved to RB. Think Ivanovic is better personally but he's had some woat moments that come to mind recently when playing as a CB.

Now please sign Pogba.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Spurs thought the same thing when they brought in a shit load of players to cover Bale, Rush...


Rodgers > AVB + Sherwood :brodgers



Seabs said:


> *I don't think Sturridge + Lallana + Sterling + Gerrard + Lambert + Coutinho + Markovic will get you top 4 this season unless you develop a great defence. It's funny how many Liverpool fans give Utd no chance of getting top 4 this season despite the squad we have along with a great manager now and not some clueless dimwit. It's like you expect Van Gaal to produce the same that Moyes did last season which is just odd to me. Right now I'd say Arsenal, Utd and Liverpool probably have an about equal chance of finishing top 4 with Liverpool needing to strengthen their squad the most out of them 3 to retain top 4 at all 3 squads stand on this very day. But Utd and Liverpool fans are never going to agree on this so we'll just wait and see. We might not finish above you this season but I don't see why it's amusing to say we will and that we have a better squad than you right now along with a top class manager unlike last season.*


Which is kind of the poitn i've been raising in this thread. I don't want more attackers now, i want some proper defenders. We have enough at the attacking end of things to cope with the loss of Suarez. However we still haven't addressed the most concerning aspect of our play from last season. Thats where the money needs to be reinvested. 

I don't like United's squad that much tbh. You have a good first team, and not much after that. You also have a bunch of players who prefer playing behind the striker and Januzaj aside your wingers are pretty horrible. Van Gaal is a good manager but i he's not going to pull a Fergie and extract every last drop out of a spud like Cleverley, or average players like Jones and Smalling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™ said:


> Curious to know who the 'WOATs' are. Guessing the likes of Mikel?
> 
> Glad with the Filipe Luis signing. Was rock solid in the games I've seen of him and would be an upgrade over Azpi going forward. Azpi will take his original RB spot now, I guess. Will be interesting to see who Jose starts between Ivanovic and Cahill as JT's partner if Azpi is moved to RB. Think Ivanovic is better personally but he's had some woat moments that come to mind recently when playing as a CB.
> 
> Now please sign Pogba.


I'd hope the likes of Moses, Bertrand, Marin, Romeu and Mikel will be on their way out. We needed to get rid of one of Ba or Torres and we're never getting rid of Torres, so Ba had to go in the end and he's off. Lukaku still may go, but at the moment I'd think keeping him and no having to look for a replacement is an easier choice.

I'd keep Cahill and Terry together. No reason to break them up after last season. Bran can cover both right back and centre back which is cool. And obviously Azpi can cover left back in Luiz had to go off with an injury. So a starting four of Azpi/Cahill/Terry/Luis with Ivanovic and Zouma on the bench covers all bases.

Would absolutely love Pogba, but it's a pipe dream. United probably will get Vidal, which means they won't sell anyone else. Pogba probably wants PSG (LOL) and Madrid more than us too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not sure why you'd want rid of Moses. :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We need to be fair and give other clubs a chance to have great players such as Moses :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

marotta has stated during the allegri presser that vidal is not for sale at any price and will remain a juve player. also admitted to not being able to afford iturbe, who is likely to become a roma player today


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vidal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton and every Manc legend, Demba Ba.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Totti's title next season :mark:

De Sanctis
Maicon Benatia Castan Cole
De Rossi
Pjanic Strootman
Iturbe Totti Gervinho​
With Destro, Ljajic, Nainggolan and Keita on the bench and with Allegri coaching them... Good night, Juve :moyes1



Baines On Toast said:


> Everton and every Manc legend, Demba Ba.


Goodbye hero. You saved football last season. I hope everyone continues to sing your GOAT song :terry1


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

19 year old Marc-Oliver Kempf has completed a move from Eintracht Frankfurt to Freiburg, which probably means Ginter to Dortmund is imminent.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I'd hope the likes of Moses, Bertrand, Marin, Romeu and Mikel will be on their way out. We needed to get rid of one of Ba or Torres and we're never getting rid of Torres, so Ba had to go in the end and he's off.QUOTE]
> 
> No you're never gonna get rid. Never ever gonna get rid :torres


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seems that Madrid is signing Keylor Navas for 10M€. Great but disgusted if this means Don Diego López is out. Fucking Casillas and his propagandistic backing. Khedira will be a major loss and his low price is ridiculous. 

With the big exodus I believe this would be the last season of Simeone at ATM. Probably he will head to Italy (but I don't think Lazio would be big enough for him now) or the Argentina NT.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're getting Kroos for a low price to compensate


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Simeone leaves Atleti, it will be for Argentina, not any other Club. But I can't see him leaving Atleti any time soon.

God, I hope he takes over Argentina for Russia 2018. That's the only shot Argentina have at top class manager with Messi still in tact, even though he'd be 31 by Russia 2018.

I don't care who manages Argentina for the Copa next season. Any manager can do the job there. Seems right for Simeone to take over after Copa America.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Shep. Another American to Sunderland? 

Matt Beasler. 

I think he would be solid. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> If Simeone leaves Atleti, it will be for Argentina, not any other Club. But I can't see him leaving Atleti any time soon.
> 
> God, I hope he takes over Argentina for Russia 2018. That's the only shot Argentina have at top class manager with Messi still in tact, even though he'd be 31 by Russia 2018.
> 
> I don't care who manages Argentina for the Copa next season. Any manager can do the job there. Seems right for Simeone to take over after Copa America.


He said that if he leaves Atleti he would like to manage Lazio and Sevilla. But yes, unless he receives an irresistible offer from a big big club I think Argentina will be his goal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Spanish Lariato said:


> He said that if he leaves Atleti he would like to manage Lazio and Sevilla. But yes, unless he receives an irresistible offer from a big big club I think Argentina will be his goal.


That's because he's played for Sevilla and Lazio. No offence, but I doubt any top manager would want to go manage in Italy right now (Lazio).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SO Juventus appoint a manager who was sacked by the worst AC Milan team of all time? 

I'm lolsing.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> I don't like United's squad that much tbh. You have a good first team, and not much after that. You also have a bunch of players who prefer playing behind the striker and Januzaj aside your wingers are pretty horrible. Van Gaal is a good manager but i he's not going to pull a Fergie and extract every last drop out of a spud like Cleverley, or average players like Jones and Smalling.


Wings are good enough to get by on at the moment. I'd say the need a couple of centre-halves and a centre-mid. As they missed out big on Fabregas, they should up the ante for Vidal.

Ivica Olic for instance isn't outstanding, but he thrived under Van Gaal. All in all, I think he did well with what he had.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> SO Juventus appoint a manager who was sacked by the worst AC Milan team of all time?
> 
> I'm lolsing.


EGame pls, I've suffered enough today already :jose


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jefferson Montero to Swansea for £4m.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh, and if Khedira and Vidal go to Arsenal and Man Utd respectively, what a league that will be. Liverpool back to Europa League, I imagine, but the title race shall be good.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hummels, Vermaelan and Vidal will do me. Of course we'll get them. Absolutely no doubt.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> SO Juventus appoint a manager who was sacked by the worst AC Milan team of all time?
> 
> I'm lolsing.


What I thought, especially with Mancini available and there for the taking. I think Mancini was more or less the major candidate for the _Italian Job_, but he could have been tempted to Juve.

Incoming Roma-Napoli Serie A battle.




Waffelz said:


> Oh, and *if Khedira* and Vidal *go to Arsenal* and Man Utd respectively, what a league that will be. Liverpool back to Europa League, I imagine, but the title race shall be good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i highly doubt juve wanted the bloke who benefited the most from juventus' darkest period managing them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You bet. But Allegri is a joke. Nice reunion with Pirlo though. Wonder what Pirlo's thinking.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Finally Luis is done. Defense is sorted, wouldn't mind another striker, especially if Lukaku goes. 

I agree that a prem team should snatch up Ba. 

Moses, Marin, and Romeu will all probably be sold, at the very least be loaned out again.

Next step, sell Mikel please.

I wonder if Courtois is number one this season. Goalkeeper situation probably wont end up being both Courtois/Cech staying.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tim Pearson ‏@TimPearsonMedia 13m
I'm hearing this evening that #FFC have made an official enquiry for #EFC forward Steven Naismith. More news when I have it.

I'll be gutted if Naismith goes, never seen someone so gash turn into such a good little player in such a short time as he did from playing under Moyes to Martinez.

His performance as the 'false 9' in the 3-0 victory over Arsenal was fantastic to watch and always has a goal in him. 

I can't believe I'm saying it but I hope it's just jarg Twitter nonsense.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I'd hope the likes of Moses, Bertrand, Marin, Romeu and Mikel will be on their way out. We needed to get rid of one of Ba or Torres and we're never getting rid of Torres, so Ba had to go in the end and he's off. Lukaku still may go, but at the moment I'd think keeping him and no having to look for a replacement is an easier choice.
> 
> I'd keep Cahill and Terry together. No reason to break them up after last season. Bran can cover both right back and centre back which is cool. And obviously Azpi can cover left back in Luiz had to go off with an injury. So a starting four of Azpi/Cahill/Terry/Luis with Ivanovic and Zouma on the bench covers all bases.
> 
> Would absolutely love Pogba, but it's a pipe dream. United probably will get Vidal, which means they won't sell anyone else. Pogba probably wants PSG (LOL) and Madrid more than us too.


Ahh, forgotten about all those WOAT loan players. Moses and Bertrand are terrible. Marin and Romeu don't really fit Mou-esque players. I don't want to see Mikel anywhere near our starting eleven too (received a lot criticism for his performances at the World Cup here). Happy with Ba shipped out. He's good but not Chelsea level kind of striker. I'll be happy if we keep Lukaku. At least give him a season to see what he can do. 

Seems we'll get a top midfielder before the window shuts down with the Pogba and Khedira links. Don't think the Pogba move would materialise at this point sadly. Not too high on Khedira though, personally.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rush said:


> Bertrand is fucking horrendous. Do not want at all. Davies and Moreno shit all over him. Its not even close.
> 
> Lukaku is also another that i do not want at all. He's a fine player and he has potantial but he just doesn't fit Liverpool at all. Like not in the slightest.


This. Is the Bertrand one a real possibility now? If we sign a LB and CB, I wouldn't say no to Turan tbh.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Iturbe's going to Roma. Allegri's our manager. We're fucking doomed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Iturbe's going to Roma. Allegri's our manager. We're fucking doomed.


Vidal is leaving too. Don't forget.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Iturbe's going to Roma. Allegri's our manager. We're fucking doomed.


Already? Only signed a permanent deal for Verona in May.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ruckus said:


> Already? Only signed a permanent deal for Verona in May.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Lawls said:


> EGame pls, I've suffered enough today already :jose


I r sorry.

But since Juve are just sinking ship right now...












































































Maybe it would be best to reflect of the good times of Juventus last season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

that goal, tho


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Juve :lol

they should just cave in and sell us Vidal tbh


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™;36857977 said:


> Juve :lol
> 
> they should just cave in and sell us Vidal tbh


Erm... no thanks :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

still not sure why Bayern would sign Bernat when they have Alaba already and Contento is decent back up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Contento is leaving.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is life as a substitute not leaving him content?

LOL


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Gaal has apparently told Evra, Bebe, Young, Nani, Cleverley, Powell, Anderson, Fellaini, Zaha and Hernandez they can piss off. I'm not surprised by any of them aside from maybe Powell.

My sources are in hiding.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fellaini on the chopping block not long after a big money move? Good to see other clubs having an Andy Carroll-esque situation :brodgers


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Least Carroll scored goals.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What a waste of time Zaha was for United :lmao

Come back to Palace


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

well as a striker its kind of what he gets paid to do. Or rather its what he got paid to attempt to do at Liverpool. 6 goals in 44 league games is horrendous.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Least Carroll scored goals.


11 in 58 games (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're not selling Powell before he's had a PL loan. He was brilliant at Wigan for long spells last season and it would be ridiculous to give up on him at 20 years old, unless he's had an off the field issue we don't know about. 

Zaha will likely be loaned again too. His attitude is fucking terrible, which is a shame because he's an incredible talent. 

I hope all of the others go. Hernandez I'd like to stay but for his sake he's better leaving.

The Guardian were reporting that 6 players were being evaluated - Smalling, Young, Kagawa, Hernandez, Cleverley and Fletcher, with Anderson and Bebe being allowed to leave. They didn't mention Nani, Fellaini or the other. That to me seems a more realistic list.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we can get 50-60 million for the lot of them, I'll be happy. I'll also be surprised.

Evra - 2-3 million
Bebe - 2-3 million
Cleverley - 5 million
Powell - 5 million
Fellaini - 10-15 million
Young - 5 million
Nani - 5-10 million
Anderson - 5 million
Zaha - 7-10 million
Hernandez - 10-15 million

Off my rough guesses, max would be 70+, we'd not get that for some of those though - being optimistic. Although as long as PSG and QPR are owned by idiots, anything is possible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thought you may have got more for Nani, i know he is shit but i always thought teams valued him higher TBH.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll be impressed if you can find anyone willing to sign Ashley Young.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> 11 in 58 games (Y)


I wont deny it was the biggest waste of money ever in Liverpools case.

Still, how much has Fellaini scored?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> I wont deny it was the biggest waste of money ever in Liverpools case.
> 
> Still, how much has Fellaini scored?


He didn't score any last season. 

How many goals did Lucas score last season?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> I wont deny it was the biggest waste of money ever in Liverpools case.
> 
> Still, how much has Fellaini scored?


To be fair, two different players/positions.

Me defending a Utd player, fuck off Hitman.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck sake. Fuck Lucas while we are at it. Need to sell him asap.

@Hitman, you would expect a midfielder to get one goal a season, surely. Its not even like he didnt have several chances, because he did.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fellaini had a few very good games against Smaller sides, it was the bigger teams that really made him look like a deer in the headlights. His best performance ironically was against Andy Carroll, where he destroyed him at Upton Park playing as a 3rd CB (4th as him and Carrick rotated). Strange how we never gave him a role like that again.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Fuck sake. Fuck Lucas while we are at it. Need to sell him asap.
> 
> @Hitman, you would expect a midfielder to get one goal a season, surely. Its not even like he didnt have several chances, because he did.


Of all the things you could call Fellaini out on, why choose his goalscoring?


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can we settle on just calling him a massive flop then?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Fuck sake. Fuck Lucas while we are at it. Need to sell him asap.
> 
> @Hitman, you would expect a midfielder to get one goal a season, surely. Its not even like he didnt have several chances, because he did.


For sure, there is no doubt Fellaini was a flop for the most part who looked out of his depth IMO. Still, if he had been played in a more forward role, would he have done any better? He and Everton just seemed to fit.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Can we settle on just calling him a massive flop then?


Of course he was a flop, but his goalscoring was barely a part of that.

In another world he could have scored 0 goals and still had a great first season. See: Matic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Fuck sake. Fuck Lucas while we are at it. Need to sell him asap.
> 
> @Hitman, you would expect a midfielder to get one goal a season, surely. Its not even like he didnt have several chances, because he did.


every time you and GS post i feel like slamming my head into a brick wall so i can forget the idiocy posted.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not sure about selling Lucas, he is the only genuine DM we have. Unless we sign a better replacement. (Mascharano back please )


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> every time you and GS post i feel like slamming my head into a brick wall so i can forget the idiocy posted.


Yeah you always say that, cheers.

You rate Lucas?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I thought before his injury last season, he was performing well and does his job for the most part, just break up play and pass, but if im honest, there are better out there and i wouldn't be against a replacement, but he's fine enough atm.

Doubt he'll play much this season anyways if we go with Gerrard/Hendo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yes i rate Lucas. Only a muppet wouldn't rate him at all. Best defensive midfielder at the club and its not even a contest.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Basically what Hitman said. We could go for so much better, thats why i wouldnt be against selling him and bringing in a better talent.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Basically what Hitman said. *We could go for so much better, thats why i wouldnt be against selling him and bringing in a better talent*.


Who?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:banderas There are always 'better' players that you can bring in. We've already brought in Can, Lallana, Lambert, and Markovic. We will likely be adding in a couple more. No point selling off players who are already very settled, and can do a job. Lucas is a fine player. He does the scrappy work in the midfield that no one else we have does.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nevermind, read it wrong.

Mascherano for one, Curry.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> Who?





LFC_Styles said:


> Lucas


:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> :banderas There are always 'better' players that you can bring in. We've already brought in Can, Lallana, Lambert, and Markovic. We will likely be adding in a couple more. No point selling off players who are already very settled, and can do a job. Lucas is a fine player. He does the scrappy work in the midfield that no one else we have does.


Completely forgot about Can.  As you say, he does his job, nothing overly complicated, break up and play and pass, that's all i expect of him TBH. Also the trouble is, all the top DM's out there are at top clubs, stable and may not want to leave.

Plus we need actual defensive reinforcements atm, LB/CB and maybe another attacking player.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I READ IT WRONG. I really cant see Lucas starting a game next season.

Also, would like Matuidi but that isnt happening.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> For sure, there is no doubt Fellaini was a flop for the most part who looked out of his depth IMO. Still, if he had been played in a more forward role, would he have done any better? He and Everton just seemed to fit.


He fit Moyes' Everton because he was a striker 90% of the time and it was constant hoofs from the defenders up to his chest.

Martinez said last season that Fellaini wouldn't get a game in his Everton which he's right, he doesn't have the passing or awareness to play such a deeper role.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> Completely forgot about Can.  *As you say, he does his job, nothing overly complicated, break up and play and pass,* that's all i expect of him TBH. Also the trouble is, all the top DM's out there are at top clubs, stable and may not want to leave.
> 
> Plus we need actual defensive reinforcements atm, LB/CB and maybe another attacking player.


He doesn't need to do more than that.

If you consider the fact we have more games this season, Gerrard getting older etc then its not a huge issue/unlikely we'd play a team like

Markovic Sturridge Sterling

Hendo Lallana

Lucas​
which he'd play well in. He's not great paired with Gerrard as they're both fairly slow. Since i like my STATS here's a little comparison from last season. 










now obviously thats slightly influenced by the fact we were defending a fair bit so Lucas' blocks and interceptions are going to a bit higher per 90 but its not like he's a bunch behind the players who are being bandied about as top DMs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The World Cup is over and Styles is the worst fitba poster again. All is restored.

I can't wait till our fire sale begins :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Can we settle on just calling him a massive flop then?


*lmao @ admission of defeat.*


LFC_Styles said:


> Yeah you always say that, cheers.
> 
> You rate Lucas?


*same at not rating Lucas and thinking Liverpool can suddenly sign players like they're Real Madrid.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Nevermind, read it wrong.
> 
> Mascherano for one, Curry.


Mascherano hasn't scored for about 5 years. He's gotta be shit?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LMAO @ Kroos

Pls sell Di Maria now, pls. 

lolsing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.fcbayern.de/de/news/news/2014/presseerklaerung--kroos-wechselt-zu-real-madrid.php


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> http://www.fcbayern.de/de/news/news/2014/presseerklaerung--kroos-wechselt-zu-real-madrid.php


writing was on the wall when Bayern signed Thiago last season tbh.

still think it's a weird one, not sure how he fits in at Madrid either.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anark will be pleased, Carrick is injured.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> The World Cup is over and Styles is the worst fitba poster again. All is restored.
> 
> I can't wait till our fire sale begins :mark:


Wouldnt have it any other way...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

My sources tell me Rooney will be sold and fellaini used in the number 10 role with cleverley in the de jong role.

Caughtonside.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There is a silver lining to Carrick getting injured. Means the ANDOSHOW might live on.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> There is a silver lining to Carrick getting injured. Means the ANDOSHOW might live on.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :mark:


Anderson has nearly agreed terms with man city for 3 fiddy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Anark will be pleased, Carrick is injured.


He can now watch opposition players glide past him from the comfort of the bench.

Talking of Ando, I remember being really excited about him and Cleverley during that first ten games period a few seasons ago (including that 8-2 against Arsenal).

It all feels so long ago.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I'd hope the likes of Moses, Bertrand, Marin, *Romeu* and Mikel will be on their way out.


Signs a new 3 year contract.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










p sure everyone can guess the caption here


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


>


Anderson! I thought you were black!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Something about Rooney?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Something about Rooney?


correctamundo

i assume the otter knows about shrek's plight concerning his hair. or he's happy that he's lost more weight than the otter expected.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rooney is getting old..


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

everybody's getting old. 

it's this thing called time that louis van gaal invented


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










edit: ninja'd


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

First thing Kroos said. 

Kroos: "For me Real Madrid are the biggest club, a step up from Bayern."

LMAO. Shots fired. 

It's a legit quote too.

https://twitter.com/realmadriden/status/489812953303379968


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> First thing Kroos said.
> 
> Kroos: "For me Real Madrid are the biggest club, a step up from Bayern."
> 
> ...


Technically they are tho.

Awful shoot at his old club mind.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao

inb4 he gets sold in 2 seasons.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

step up or sideways pass?

hate it when players fob off like that. unnecessary.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@realmadriden @ToniKroos Not very smart to say that. He kroosed the line.

:lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Let's keep it up.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Guess Di Maria is definitely leaving now? I imagine PSG is the most likely destination.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He wants to join his mates Kun, Zaba and Demi at City (I wish :mark


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Where does this leave the likes of Isco and Di Maria? It's not out of the round of possibility that could Madrid keep them (what with their financial power and all that) but with the signing of Kroos this would limit both of their game time (Isco more severely). Wouldn't mind a bid to test the water for either of them (though Di Maria is going to be hella expensive)

And Griezmann has a £24m buyout clause. Please.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well Di Maria is meant to be off to PSG. Well that's the rumour anyway. James to Madrid for €80m is the other rumour doing the rounds today. Think Isco will stay with Khedria and Di Maria out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

im sure isco can go cry into the millions his daddy got from madrid


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumour going round that Malaga are going to retire his shirt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wouldn't mind Isco on loan like. :ken


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Where does this leave the likes of Isco and Di Maria? It's not out of the round of possibility that could Madrid keep them (what with their financial power and all that) but with the signing of Kroos this would limit both of their game time (Isco more severely). Wouldn't mind a bid to test the water for either of them (though Di Maria is going to be hella expensive)
> 
> *And Griezmann has a £24m buyout clause. Please.*


PLEASE


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You don't need another attacking midfielder. Especially one as overrated as Griezmann.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

But this isnt just any attacking midfielder. This is ANTOINE GRIEZMANN.

Then again, its true we have a lot of attacking midfielders. Could play him as a striker though..


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> But this isnt just any attacking midfielder. This is ANTOINE GRIEZMANN.


Exactly. It's Antoine Griezmann...
Why are you so desperate for him?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao you're awful.

Griezmann is someone who might end up being good. He might end up being world class. He's nowhere near that now. He's nowhere near consistent enough for a top club either. He's not better than Sterling or Coutinho and Lallana is more adept to the league.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Consistent? He got twenty goals from the wing last year. He's a better player than Sterling, for sure.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What have i started?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Styles wanting us to throw more money at young attackers.......I just can't...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I could get 20 goals from left back in la liga.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I'm sorry but when was it decided that Griezmann is some great talent? Or that Di Maria and Kroos are even remotely similar players competing for the same position. Alonso and Khedira are the ones who should be worried by 10 yard pass Kroos coming in. Obviously that doesn't mean Di Maria won't be sold.*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> Consistent? He got twenty goals from the wing last year. He's a better player than Sterling, for sure.


In a poor league apart from a few teams, where most of the play is directed around him, suggesting he'd replicate that form without problem, straight away in the Prem in a team that he won't be the main man is ludacris.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

people who call for players who score a decent amount of goals to suddenly be played as strikers should plsgo


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> Consistent? He got twenty goals from the wing last year. He's a better player than Sterling, for sure.


Yeah he scored that in a different country, shall we just assume he'll do that in England? Why is he 'for sure' better than Sterling?

Stop playing Football Manager as it's clearly making you think you know what you're on about.

Terrible Waffelz post #3800


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Yeah he scored that in a different country, shall we just assume he'll do that in England? Why is he 'for sure' better than Sterling?
> 
> Stop playing Football Manager as it's clearly making you think you know what you're on about.
> 
> Terrible Waffelz post #3800


but he scored a hat trick for me against al ahwuah-furalsi in pre season when i signed him

he is better than messi because ahwuah-furalsi also drew 2-2 with barcelona and pique scored them


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That's probably going to sum up his next post.

I'd rather talk to an actual waffle.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> That's probably going to sum up his next post.
> 
> I'd rather talk to an actual waffle.


At least a waffle has more depth than him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I just want to eat a waffle.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> I just want to eat a waffle.


How about a blue one?

(Not even going to attempt a picture or link or I feel I may become as worthless as Wafflez opinions on football)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Brendan Rodgers has confirmed that @LFC are yet to dip into the proceeds of Luis Suarez's sale despite spending £60m already this summer. ‏@TonyBarretTimes


and



> Rodgers is hoping to sign at least five more players before the transfer window closes on September 1 - Tony Barrett


Nailed on 5 Bertrand-esq players.

And we've turned our attention away from Bony and are currently looking at Remy. Rather have Remy seeing as how he has some 7 million release clause for a champions league club and Swansea want 19 million for Bony


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Khedira to re-up with Madrid.

Manquillo loan deal dead. Jenkinson is staying.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You'll end up spending £24m on Charlie Austin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...













much rather Remy than Bony. also 5 more players? Clearly going to be Moreno, Hummels, Reus, William Carvalho and.... Betrand :brodgers


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wonder how much ricardo rodriguez would cost if we could get him


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CamillePunk said:


> wonder how much ricardo rodriguez would cost if we could get him


Remember seeing something of the like of 25 million for him earlier this month. Wolfsburg also are a bit of a pain to deal with seeing as they're quite a wealthy club themselves.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CamillePunk said:


> wonder how much ricardo rodriguez would cost if we could get him











He's got no pace.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Palace with a bid accepted for Sigurdsson. Really good capture for them if it goes through.

And Frazier Campbell. Meh on that one.

And Debuchy is re-united with his lover, big Oli. :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Khedira wants 150k after tax and that's a bit too much for us. It's higher than Ozil/Sanchez (130k). So, no go for Khedira.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Football agent, Ahmet Bulut, has claimed that Demba Ba came very close to signing for Everton this week but was persuaded to join Besiktas in Turkey.

"It wasn't an easy transfer, it took a month of talks," Bulut is quoted as saying by Turkish-football.com. "But at the end we achieved our goal, Demba Ba always wanted to join but we had trouble convincing Chelsea.

"There were around five clubs interested in Ba, actually Everton had agreed terms with Ba but we clinched the deal last minute.

"Ba was intrigued by the prospect of playing in a country with a muslim majority as well as the Besiktas stadium project and the interest shown by the fans." 

:hmm: 

Opting to play somewhere due to the Muslim majority is a new one to me. w.e, we signed a Man United youth player about an hour ago so he'll have to do :moyes1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Opting to play somewhere due to the Muslim majority is a new one to me. w.e, we signed a Man United youth player about an hour ago so he'll have to do :moyes1


Well he couldn't come out and just say that Besiktas offered higher wages.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yaya confirming he's staying at city

now there's a real surprise. lel


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> yaya confirming he's staying at city
> 
> now there's a real surprise. lel


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...-Yaya-Toure-has-turned-down-a-move-to-Man-Utd


possibly playing mid table football musta made him appreciate where he is


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So nice of Toure to honour his contract... for the time being. What a pro!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

EGame give me the scoop on Carlos Blanco Moreno.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea finished the signing of Luis then. Also, Aspas passed a medical at Sevilla D)

Not willing to think how weak Atl will be next season atm, getting worse by the minute. Then again, Mandzukic...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

PaddyPower have stopped taking bets on Lukaku.





























































*IT'S ON!*






oh, and..

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 5m
West Brom are set to sign Nigerian striker Ideye Brown in a club record deal. #wba #wbafc


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Atletico will still finish top 4 at least. Simeone worked with less when he got there and they still have 3/5s of that back line left with Courtious still a maybe. Mandzukic will do very well there under Simeone and they haven't lost great talent like Koke, Suarez and Turan. Not yet anyway. Not to mention you'd imagine they'll get new players in between now and the end of the window too. The key ingredient was Simeone and they still have him along with a very strong team.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's Luis, Styles.

I doubt Lukaku is going to leave, Moz. The way things are going right now, I don't think we're going to be looking for another striker. 

Courtois won't be going back to Atletico. Said his thanks and goodbye to the club and fans over Twitter today. Atletico thanked him for the three years as well. If he leaves Chelsea, I think it will be a sale and I don't think Atletico can afford him and they signed Oblak already.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joel, I just said that IT IS ON.

I am officially ITK yano, mate. 

Accept it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> EGame give me the scoop on Carlos Blanco Moreno.


I've never seen him play as I don't pay attention to the Juvenil teams, the young talent is too raw at those teams to take anything into serious consideration. 

That being said he's 18 years old, playing for Juvenil B and was released by the club. 

Seems like Juve are just signed him because he came out of the Barca academy even though he looks like a deadbeat talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

atletico just have to ring some corporations and avoid paying tax again. that'll do them.

one to watch is valencia, depending how much peter lim wants to spend. spend about 15 mil on 2 young talents in rodrigo de paul and andre gomes, but have lost rami and bernat.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The FM legend Atletico signed - Correa - is out for around six months after heart surgery.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sorry, Moz. I need to learn to know my role.

I reckon Chelsea is done with their summer expenditure (except for Lukaku's replacement :argh. I'm rather happy with it although I wouldn't say no to one last big name central midfielder :side:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Remy off to Liverpool :kobe think he is an ok player but nowhere near the quality to be Suarez's replacement


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, not happy with this potential signing of any of them yet. Maybe better than Lambert though.

We have the money, even after buying 1 or 2 defenders, to buy a great striker. Yet, Brendan continues to spend it on younger talents hoping they will pay off, and i can bet they wont.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> I've never seen him play as I don't pay attention to the Juvenil teams, the young talent is too raw at those teams to take anything into serious consideration.
> 
> That being said he's 18 years old, playing for Juvenil B and was released by the club.
> 
> Seems like Juve are just signed him because he came out of the Barca academy even though he looks like a deadbeat talent.


Figured as much. Didn't think Barca would let one of their best prospects leave like that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Remy off to Liverpool :kobe think he is an ok player but nowhere near the quality to be Suarez's replacement


We were never going to sign a replacement for Suarez on someone of his calibre. Why are so many fans so deluded to think we'd just open the checkbook and get another world class player in?



LFC_Styles said:


> Yeah, not happy with this potential signing of any of them yet. Maybe better than Lambert though.
> 
> We have the money, even after buying 1 or 2 defenders, to buy a great striker. Yet, Brendan continues to spend it on younger talents hoping they will pay off, and i can bet they wont.


Literally every post you make makes me want to backhand you. Remy scored 14 goals for Newcastle last season, he's not overly expensive, and he will score for us. Add in all the other attacking players we have and we'll be able to cover the goals Suarez would have scored this season. What we absolutely need to do is after this signing, focus on getting in some fucking defenders. Thats where the money from Suarez badly needs reinvesting. Left back, and a centre back. Possibly a right back and get Johnson to gtfo.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seen Liverpool linked with Micah Richards today, if Rodgers can get him back playing to his full potential that could be one hell of a good signing


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Literally every post you make makes me want to backhand you. Remy scored 14 goals for Newcastle last season, he's not overly expensive, and he will score for us. Add in all the other attacking players we have and we'll be able to cover the goals Suarez would have scored this season. What we absolutely need to do is after this signing, focus on getting in some fucking defenders. Thats where the money from Suarez badly needs reinvesting. Left back, and a centre back. Possibly a right back and get Johnson to gtfo.[/QUOTE]

Hey, i can have opinions. Would prefer someone better is all.

I agree we need defenders (Moreno and Lovren pls).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours that Salah may have to leave us to go back to Egypt and serve military duty :maury


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Echo reporting Borini is off to Sunderland for £14m. Delighted with that figure though a bit gutted we never gave him a chance, 14m is too hard to turn down for a 3rd/4th choice striker.

Also Remy would be quality, he's been a goal getter in the league for absolutely shit teams, a great backup to Sturridge whenever he gets the inevitable injury.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That seems like a lot for Borini. Why not Remy for half of that?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I rate Remy a lot tbh, that's a good signing for Pool.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Damn, I was looking forward to Borini here this season but I can't complain about the money that Sunderland are giving us in return for him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 7m
Sunderland agree fee with Liverpool for Fabio Borini. #LFC #safc


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Remy is class.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gianluca Di Marzio ‏@DiMarzio 9m
Loic #Remy will soon sign a five year's contract with @LFC


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Dominic King ‏@DominicKing_DM 18m
Increasing confidence that @Everton will complete a deal for Romelu Lukaku: looking like extensive preparations been made for his arrival

OGHMHGGGGGGGG


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Sorry, Moz. I need to learn to know my role.
> 
> I reckon Chelsea is done with their summer expenditure (except for Lukaku's replacement :argh. I'm rather happy with it although I wouldn't say no to one last big name central midfielder :side:


Wouldn't rule out us signing a top midfielder like you said. I think we're trying to find a good partner for Matic in the pivot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why are city going to sell Nastasic? seems a bit pointless given his age.

Chelsea fans wanting more midfielders :ti. DM's, Cm's or not you fuckers have enough of what i'd class as midfielders unless mikel or ramires are leaving, You also just gave romeu a new contract ffs.

We've took 3 on pre season tour, FUCKING 3!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™ said:


> Wouldn't rule out us signing a top midfielder like you said. I think we're trying to find a good partner for Matic in the pivot.


Dunno if Mourinho is lying or not, but he says are business is finished. Said he was happy with the squad and will have 4 U21 players around. Could be lying but let's see.

Think Fabregas will play next to Matic and if not, Mourinho is a big fan of Ramires, so...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

JOEL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

NO MOZ. I REFUSE TO BELIEVE IT.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Glad it looks like we are getting Borini. He played out on the wing for the majority of last season and scored 10 goals. He's proven in the Prem and at Sunderland.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> NO MOZ. I REFUSE TO BELIEVE IT.


*IT'S ON*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*£14m sounds crazy for Borini even by today's standards. Remy would be a great pick up for Liverpool provided they can provide him the service he needs. *


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Glad it looks like we are getting Borini. He played out on the wing for the majority of last season and scored 10 goals. He's proven in the Prem and at Sunderland.


It's a good deal for both parties. Sunderland get their man who was so impressive for them last year and we get a nice chump of change in return. And Remy's on the way too :yum:

Remy for 8m is streets ahead of Bony for 19m


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Wait you can't be moving Remy in for Borini at a profit? Surely not.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Wait you can't be moving Remy in for Borini at a profit? Surely not.*












Doesn't change the fact he fucks up loads of times but... he did good this time :agree:

Remy on the youtube






Jebus that hit


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *£14m sounds crazy for Borini even by today's standards. Remy would be a great pick up for Liverpool provided they can provide him the service he needs. *


Borini played out wide for us last season, scoring 10 goals whilst coming off the bench for a fair portion of the beginning of the season. Adam Lallana played week in wee out for Southampton and scored 10 also, Lallana is also 3 years older than Borini is. We've paid £11m less for Borini than Liverpool have for Lallana. It isn't crazy by today's standards at all, If you take into account deals for McCormack £11m and Ulloa £7m who are only proven in The Championship it seems to be a fair deal. Anyway it will be £14m with clauses and installments included it wont be the initial fee.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Borini played out wide for us last season, scoring 10 goals whilst coming off the bench for a fair portion of the beginning of the season. Adam Lallana played week in wee out for Southampton and scored 10 also, Lallana is also 3 years older than Borini is. We've paid £11m less for Borini than Liverpool have for Lallana. It isn't crazy by today's standards at all, If you take into account deals for McCormack £11m and Ulloa £7m who are only proven in The Championship it seems to be a fair deal. Anyway it will be £14m with clauses and installments included it wont be the initial fee.


Reports have it at 12m + 2m in addons

And Lallana has that whole "focal creator point" going for him too so that plays into the price a bit as well. That being said we paid about 5m more than we should have but Lallana is class so I'm not too bothered really.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thibaut Courtois officially announces his Atlético Madrid departure

:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SKY ITALIA HAVE ANNOUNCED THAT EVERTON & CHELSEA HAVE AGREED AN £18M FEE FOR ROMELU LUKAKU


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> SKY ITALIA HAVE ANNOUNCED THAT EVERTON & CHELSEA HAVE AGREED AN £18M FEE FOR ROMELU LUKAKU


£18m? Damn that's disappointing 

Kind of wish we were in for Remy now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> SKY ITALIA HAVE ANNOUNCED THAT EVERTON & CHELSEA HAVE AGREED AN £18M FEE FOR ROMELU LUKAKU












Bill's tipped the chesterfield completely over this time hasn't he? Be a good signing for you lot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Hey, i can have opinions. Would prefer someone better is all.
> 
> I agree we need defenders (Moreno and Lovren pls).


You're allowed to have opinions. They may be fucking awful but you can have them. Remy is class, a proven goalscorer in the prem and fairly cheap. Who do you want thats better?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Remy is an excellent player and a very good signing for that fee. Would have thought he'd suit Arsenal more than Liverpool though.

They need to strengthen the squad anyways as this will be a much more demanding season. 

As for the Borini fee, it's just the current market and we've seen those clubs on the fringes of relegation/promotion spend big money on players that could ensure they stay/get into the PL. I'm not even overly critical of the McCormack deal for that reason.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Dunno if Mourinho is lying or not, but he says are business is finished. Said he was happy with the squad and will have 4 U21 players around. Could be lying but let's see.
> 
> Think Fabregas will play next to Matic and if not, Mourinho is a big fan of Ramires, so...


I remember him showering plaudits on the likes of De Bruyne and Lukaku early last season. Ended up shipping out the former while the latter looks to be on his way out now. Classic Mou :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently di maria has agreed terms with psg, the same with serge aurier. but carlo doesn't want to sell di maria

carlo soon to learn that he doesnt actually make any decisions at madrid.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£14m for Borini. Id be more than happy with that TBH. Be nice to recoup more money to put towards our defence. Remy though would be an excellent signing, esp for the fee involved.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

A year ago if Lukaku was leaving I would have said it was a ridiculous decision but he ruined his Chelsea career the moment he asked Jose to go out on loan, from that point Jose was never going to trust him to lead the line. For a guy who said how much he wants to be a legend at the club, he didn't show any of it, if he had the confidence in himself to actually fight for his place and not take the easy way out, he could have been the number 1 striker by November 2013. It might be his agent or bad advisors but it's hard to understand the guy sometimes, in a few years he's going to look back at some of the interviews he did and see the real picture. Huge potential but unfortunately as of right now he lacks the maturity to back it up. 

I still hope he stays but it looks like he wants to leave now either way unless Mourinho guarantees him the number 1 spot which is not going to happen. 

I like Luis' attitude, humble guy and a hard worker.

Ideally, Jose will go back to a 4-3-3:

Cech 
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Luis/Azpi 
Ramires Matic Fabregas/Oscar 
Willian/Schurrle Costa Hazard 

Very good balance and options for key positions, hopefully to a long season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he asked to be loaned out because he knew that he would never get to play as much as he needs to.

your post doesnt make much sense when he's said that he wants to be chelsea's number one in interviews but realised he wouldn't get the opportunity this past season, and he's right.

lukaku being sold while torres will get games is laughable. im not one on the lukaku suck off crew but he has obvious potential and chelsea may have skipped a beat here, especially if costa goes tits up.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm thinking that Chelsea probably couldn't shift Torres if they tried given the money he's on, so they're resigned to keeping him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I just don't think Jose rates him that highly, and if he doesn't rate you then you're not going to get too much game time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> I'm thinking that Chelsea probably couldn't shift Torres if they tried given the money he's on, so they're resigned to keeping him.


that doesnt mean you have to play him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Honestly, I think Lukaku did the right thing last season. The way the season started, Mourinho didn't give him many indications that he was going to get a fair chance. Torres started the first game, Ba started the second game, Schurrle started the 3rd game and Torres started the 4th game. With the World Cup coming up, he had every right to be worried and to look out for himself after that. Now, I'd think it would be a good time for him to come back and be part of the squad and I'm sure Mourinho would welcome him back, but it's down to him. If he really wants to be at Chelsea, he'll stay. If not he goes and oh well, we'll replace him.

Kiz, we can't sell Torres. No one is going to offer him the wages he wants. That's been clear since last summer. As bad as he is, he still has a few good moments, so there's no point isolating him. He'll be gone in two years.

Reckon it's between Ivanovic and Azpi. You don't buy a 29 y/o leftback for £16m and put him on the bench unless he turns out shit. 

Still too early to tell about the formation, but during the World Cup, Mourinho noted that Oscar's best position is behind the forward and that the way Brazil are using him isn't going to help him flourish for their team, so I think 4-2-3-1 will still be used. Whether Cesc and Matic will be mobile enough as the 2 will only be answered when we start playing, but I think that's the current plan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

im well aware you're not going to sell torres.

playing him to the detriment of one of the most promising strikers is the part i find laughable.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Courtious/Cech

Azpi
Cahill
Terry/Ivanovic
Luis

Matic
Cesc

Willian/Schurrle/Ramires
Oscar
Hazard

Costa

surely right? so basically just 2 outfield positions really up for grabs as first choice.*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea look 'complete' with the Fabregas, Costa & Luis signings.

Just hope they don't flop.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

At one point during the season, Jose didn't trust any of his strikers, that was the opportunity for him to make himself number one. There was never a better opportunity for him to prove himself than last season, the number one spot at Chelsea was there for anyone who had a decent game. Lukaku chose to leave. He said that he wants to be a Chelsea legend but isn't willing to fight for his place, he's talking like he's not associated with the club and claiming that he's now a "complete striker". With his attitude, it's not going to work with Jose, especially not after his countless interviews at the start of the season presenting the situation like Jose was the one who wanted him to leave until Mourinho publicly told him to tell the truth.

The only reason Torres is still at Chelsea is his contract, there's no solution to his situation unless we magically find a club who is willing to pay his wages. Unfortunately that also means that as long as he's here, he's going to play as you can't put a 200k a week player on the bench for an entire season.

I thought it was a good idea at the start of the season when I thought that Jose was the one who told him to get more game time in another club and come back with more experience next season but it was Lukaku's decision, that's a different story because he would never have an easier competition for a top spot than if he stayed with Chelsea in 13/14. Personally, I have doubts on his mentality and maybe it's a concern for Jose as well. I will understand every decision right now TBH, leaving or staying.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Unless Oscar gets his head out of his ass I don't see him starting this season.

Courtois

Azpi Terry Cahill Luis

Ramires Matic

Schurrle Fabregas Hazard

Costa​
I think that will be Mourinho's first 11.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i dont see fabregas playing in an advanced role and if he does then the transfer is utterly pointless. plonk him next to matic. success.

oscar had a pretty good w/c from memory, i'd imagine he'll be first choice.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*lol @ no Oscar and Fabregas as an attacking mid. Oscar will be in there unless he has a poor start to this season and I'd be amazed if Jose has signed Cesc to fill a position he's a) not very good at and b) there's already plenty of existing options and c) not a lot of great options at CM.*


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently QPR have agreed an 8.5M fee from Liverpool for Remy.

Ok.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

you still don't want it to happen do you Styles? :kobe10


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Courtious

Azpi Cahill Terry Luis

Matic Cesc

Schurrle Oscar Hazard

Costa​
surely is the team Jose goes with.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I'd start transitioning Terry out of the team and play Willian over Schurrle. But then again I'd also sign a striker who would fit into my system better :kobe10*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oscar will start the season. Mourinho loves him. Personally, I'd tell him to come back at the start of September as he hasn't had a proper break in the summer since 2010.

2011 - U20 World Cup
2012 - Olympics
2013 - Confed Cup
2014 - World Cup
2015 - Copa America

:no:

But that won't happen, so it'll be the teams you all are displaying. It'll either be Bran or Azpi at right back and Schurrle or Willian on the right. Obviously goalkeeper needs to be sorted out too.

No need to transition Terry out the team yet. He's not playing international football and he is a lot more healthy than he was a few years ago, so he's still got plenty left in the tank and was arguably the best defender in the league last year. Also, with the amount of experienced players that left us in the last few years, the team needs a leader on and off the pitch.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> you still don't want it to happen do you Styles? :kobe10


Ill settle with it.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we really are done for the Summer then Jose needs to get the selling/loans sorted.

If we take the current squad with a first team of:
Courtois; Azpi, Cahill, Terry, Luis; Fabregas, Matic; Willian, Oscar, Hazard; Costa

And subs being something like:
Cech, Ivanovic, Zouma, Mikel, Ramires, Schurrle, Torres

That would still leave:
Schwarzer, Omeruo, Ake, Bertrand, Van Aanholt, Romeu, Van Ginkel, Chalobah, Pasalic, McEachran, Salah, Piazon, Marin, Moses, Atsu, Kakuta, Bamford and a few other Academy guys who would be old enough to break through if they didn't have the rest of these fuckers in their way.

And jesus that list needs cutting down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tim Pearson ‏@TimPearsonMedia 1h
I'm led to believe #THFC matched #EFC's offer to Lukaku but the Belgium international snubbed their offer. Poor summer for Spurs thus far.

JOEL

























*IT'S ON*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

LFC_Styles said:


> Apparently QPR have agreed an 8.5M fee from Liverpool for Remy.
> 
> Ok.



Still don't get why you would happily want us to Spend £20m or so on Greizmann but not 8.5 on Remy :kobe


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Im not annoyed that Remy was only 8.5M. Im totally happy with that.

Thought he was gonna be more. I rate Griezmann highly, so wanted him in the squad.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Griezmann is overrated and untested in this league.
Remy is cheap and proven quality.

What.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think that Griezmann proved himself as a good attacking midfielder during the WC, imo. Not world class, but good for sure.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> I think that Griezmann proved himself as a good attacking midfielder during the WC, imo. Not world class, but good for sure.


There was no doubt he's talented, but he's overrated and linked with every top 4 club in England. 

There players who do well on the international stage but then fail to show up in club games. 

Remy will be the best business Liverpool do this season, I guarantee it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think he did that much in the World Cup. I've not seen a lot of him at Socidead given I don't watch much Spanish football. I'd heard all the hype and was intrigued to see what he was like, but I can't say I was overly impressed by him in Brazil.

When you compare Remy's value too with what Swansea wanted for Bony, it's a really good deal for Liverpool, and like it's already been said, Remy's done it in the Premier League already. Liverpool need someone who can play up top more than they need another attacking midfield player/wide man with Coutinho, Sterling, Lallana & Markovic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Lukaku to be confirmed tomorrow.
> 
> *taps nose*
> 
> ...


Wrong day but #ITK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Griezmann is overrated and untested in this league.
> Remy is cheap and proven quality.
> 
> What.


"Untested in this league" is just pro-EPL spiel and doesn't mean anything, pretty much every player that has moved from La Liga to the Prem in the last 5 years has either lived up to their reputation or looked better in England. I have no doubt players like Cesc and Herrera who have moved this window will look better than they have in Spain for the last few years as well.

That being said, as someone who has seen quite a bit of Griezmann, he's definitely overrated and no better than the players Liverpool already have. Would be a good buy if they could get him at a reasonable price though but I would definitely rate a player like Sterling over him. Remy is a much more shrewd buy.



LFC_Styles said:


> I rate Griezmann highly, so wanted him in the squad.


Aren't you the guy that didn't want Arda Turan? They play similar roles, the difference being Arda Turan is (considerably) better than anyone in the Liverpool squad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> "Untested in this league" is just pro-EPL spiel and doesn't mean anything, pretty much every player that has moved from La Liga to the Prem in the last 5 years has either lived up to their reputation or looked better in England. I have no doubt players like Cesc and Herrera who have moved this window will look better than they have in Spain for the last few years as well.
> 
> That being said, as someone who has seen quite a bit of Griezmann, he's definitely overrated and no better than the players Liverpool already have. Would be a good buy if they could get him at a reasonable price though but I would definitely rate a player like Sterling over him. Remy is a much more shrewd buy.


ehhhhhhhhhhhh, Aspas, Alberto, Cissokho, Soldado have all looked much worse in the EPL and thats just from last season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhh, Aspas, Alberto, Cissokho, Soldado have all looked much worse in the EPL and thats just from last season.


Aspas had one decent season at a club fighting relegation. Alberto never really did anything before he joined Liverpool, complete waste of money. Agreed about Soldado, though he was never much more than a finisher, I was surprised about how poor he was last season.

Players like Toure, De Gea, Michu, Aguero, Negredo, Mata, Silva, Cazorla, Demichelis all looked better over here. Only one of them signed from the big two.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> "Untested in this league" is just pro-EPL spiel and doesn't mean anything, pretty much every player that has moved from La Liga to the Prem in the last 5 years has either lived up to their reputation or looked better in England. I have no doubt players like Cesc and Herrera who have moved this window will look better than they have in Spain for the last few years as well.
> 
> That being said, as someone who has seen quite a bit of Griezmann, he's definitely overrated and no better than the players Liverpool already have. Would be a good buy if they could get him at a reasonable price though but I would definitely rate a player like Sterling over him. Remy is a much more shrewd buy.
> 
> ...


I agree that players moving over have lived up / looked better and I'll agree that Cesc will probably look better at Chelsea than at Barca but he's used to the league.

My judgement is reserved on Herrera and whilst the players you listed have succeeded there is a similar list of players who just haven't cut it.

I don't think Griezmann would have the impact people are making out and he'd be a Eric Lamela Mk 2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

if herrera doesnt have a fantastic season it's an indictment on van gaal more than anything (unless he has an injury or something)

the guy is truly brilliant.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Herrera is a bit inconsistent, but always did well against the top teams. His stock certainly rose last season, when United were trying to buy him last summer it was after the post-Bielsa shambles of a season and it looked like a strange buy (though still better than Fellaini), now it looks like a very good piece of business, he's certainly a massive improvement on players like Carrick and Cleverly.



MrEvans said:


> I agree that players moving over have lived up / looked better and I'll agree that Cesc will probably look better at Chelsea than at Barca but he's used to the league.
> 
> My judgement is reserved on Herrera and whilst the players you listed have succeeded there is a similar list of players who just haven't cut it.
> 
> I don't think Griezmann would have the impact people are making out and he'd be a Eric Lamela Mk 2


There are of course examples in either direction.

I can't really comment on Lamela pre-Spurs as I had only seen his games with Argentina when he moved, and obviously he looks like a hopeless waste of money now, but I doubt Griezmann would have the same level of hype, I know Spurs fans who were incredibly optimistic at the start of last season, especially with the prospect of Lamela. Seems laughable now, really. Griezmann is a solid player, nothing more.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> Aspas had one decent season at a club fighting relegation. Alberto never really did anything before he joined Liverpool, complete waste of money. Agreed about Soldado, though he was never much more than a finisher, I was surprised about how poor he was last season.
> 
> Players like Toure, De Gea, Michu, Aguero, Negredo, Mata, Silva, Cazorla, Demichelis all looked better over here. Only one of them signed from the big two.


Aspas still looked fucking horrendous last season, as did Alberto. 

Negredo looked (and scored) better in la liga, Mata, Silva, Aguero and Cazorla have performed well in both. Demi and Michu are the 2 that have really excelled in the prem over la liga. de gea as well but its a bit of an unfair comparison seeing as he left fairly young. Basically everyone who was already good in la liga, has also performed well in the prem. Thats not really a surprising outcome.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alberto barely played last season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Aspas still looked fucking horrendous last season, as did Alberto.
> 
> Negredo looked (and scored) better in la liga, Mata, Silva, Aguero and Cazorla have performed well in both. Demi and Michu are the 2 that have really excelled in the prem over la liga. de gea as well but its a bit of an unfair comparison seeing as he left fairly young. Basically everyone who was already good in la liga, has also performed well in the prem. Thats not really a surprising outcome.


Aspas wasn't good enough for a team like Liverpool, and Alberto was pretty much a reserve player in Spain.

Negredo's first half of the season with City was better than anything he did at Sevilla, particularly in the Champions League, he was a class act. Although his form obviously fell off after Christmas. All those players performed well in Spain, but really established themselves as stars over here and have looked better players (particularly Mata and Aguero, and obviously Yaya too), which is basically what I said by saying most players that have come to the Prem have either lived up to their reputation or looked better, because there isn't much of a disparity between the two leagues. That's why I think the whole "untested in the prem" logic is silly, because most of the time good players look good anywhere, and average players look average (see Nacho Monreal or Jose Canas).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

sily season rumor: Javi Martinez/Arsenal

more legitimate gossip: Scherderlein/Arsenal

Who is the guy I figured we end up with at the start of the summer.

edit: not sure i would even call Monreal average. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barca need to wrap up Jeremy Mathieu and then go after another CB. Not go for fucking Daley Blind, who will just be another Alex Song. They were also linked pretty heavily with Cuadrado but he could end up anywhere by the looks of it.

Gonna laugh hard if Madrid sell off Di Maria, by far their best player in both cup finals last season. Looks PSG bound though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Andre "tweets of enlightenment" Wisdom off to West Brom on loan according to Rodgers himself. Should be a good experience for him



CGS said:


> Still don't get why you would happily want us to Spend £20m or so on Greizmann but not 8.5 on Remy :kobe


I just want Greizmann so I can get his name on the back of a kit. And I've been tainted by his youtube highlights so he's easily the greatest player in La Liga in my humble opinon :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SKY SOURCES say Lukaku is set to stay at Chelsea and will fight for his place and Everton now want Atsu on loan.

That sounds more like the Everton we know :ken


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fee agreed for Remy (think he had a buy out clause anyways). Hope we can conclude the deal, would be a good signing imo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> SKY SOURCES say Lukaku is set to stay at Chelsea and will fight for his place and Everton now want Atsu on loan.
> 
> That sounds more like the Everton we know :ken


Sky Sources also said that Lukaku was on his way to WBA's training ground last transfer window when he was in Belgium signing for Everton :ti


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atsu is quality. 

Everton could do much worse on a loan like that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I will be here for you when Lukaku stays at the Bridge, Moz *hug smiley that we don't have on here*

Seriously though, if he leaves I don't think it's going to be in the next few days. But it could be closr to when the season starts. I also think what's not going in Everton's favour is Mandzukic and a lot of other strikers are off the market now, so a replacement is going to be hard to find.

If you get Atsu on loan though, that would be great. The kid is pure raw talent at the moment, so needs a lot of developing, but I can see him ripping into a lot of full backs over here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Did read Celtic were also linked with Atsu too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stupid fucking PSG, what a fucking shit fucking club. 

I hope they fucking burn.

Just fucking sell us Marquinhos you stupid fucking cunts. Fuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Borini has rejected the move to Sunderland.

LOL



Joel said:


> I will be here for you when Lukaku stays at the Bridge, Moz *hug smiley that we don't have on here*


48 hours mate.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Haha! HAHA! No.

Wanted the £12M :/


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:dozy scared him off.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 2m
Wenger has confirmed Thomas Vermaelen in close to signing for Manchester United #AFC #MUFC


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Borini has rejected the move to Sunderland.
> 
> LOL


Seems strange, esp if we sign Remy, would have thought he'd welcome the chance, unless he either wants to stay and fight, or wait for another club to come in for him. £14m would have come in handy too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Still waiting for someone to tell me why Griezmann is so great from the other day btw. 

Real selling Morata is pretty funny too. Dat one striker rotation system. I'd say you'd expect them to sign a striker but I said that last season. Oh well, at least they got 7 great attacking midfielders who can never all play together. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So basically, if they get Hames they're going with 

Kroos Modric
Bale Hames Ronaldo​
I feel sorry for Modric already. Gonna be running around like a loon trying to cover all of them :sad:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I don't see Alonso being dropped. Not straight away anyway. He was so important to them last season and it really showed when he didn't play. But then again I can't imagine Kroos going there to deputise until Alonso's legs are done. And of course Illarramendi isn't even an after thought right now unless Khedira leaves. Such a waste of talent having him and Isco just twiddling their thumbs all season. I guess Modric could push up with Alonso and Kroos behind assuming they don't sign James. If that's the idea then selling Di Maria makes a bit more sense leaving them with a rotation of Modric/Isco/Jese to play with Ronaldo and Bale. But yeah they're more likely to break the bank for James than ending up with more than one striker.*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> I think that Griezmann proved himself as a good attacking midfielder during the WC, imo. Not world class, but good for sure.


Just like El Hadji Diouf and Salif Diao proved themselves in 2002 WC


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hopefully Stoke snap up the £7m for Assaidi.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Borini, fuck off and let us have the 14 mil. Not going to get played ahead of Sturridge, Remy or Lambert. Why not go somewhere where you'll be playing a lot?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 2m
> Wenger has confirmed Thomas Vermaelen in close to signing for Manchester United #AFC #MUFC


really tho? do not want tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're definitely going 3-5-2 this season, think Vermaelan could actually be useful in that formation when there's more cover for his recklessness. Need another midfielder and CB and we're pretty set for that formation, also expect a utility player like Blind to be targeted.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Borini hasn't rejected any move to Sunderland. It will go through this week.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> We're definitely going 3-5-2 this season, think Vermaelan could actually be useful in that formation when there's more cover for his recklessness. Need another midfielder and CB and we're pretty set for that formation, also expect a utility player like Blind to be targeted.


How do you reckon we'll line up with that formation?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> How do you reckon we'll line up with that formation?


De Gea

Jones Evans Vermaelen

Rafael---------------------------Shaw

Carrick Herrera

Mata

RVP Rooney​
There's be a lot of pressure on the two wing backs, but considering the fact that our wingers are terrible, we're sort of forced to try something different. Also one of the few formations that can get Mata/RVP/Rooney in their actual positions. Suspect we'll experiment with a lot of formations in the pre-season. I think we'll be pretty interchangeable in the way Holland were.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd have a Vidal/more realistic option next to Herrera as I don't think Carrick is anywhere near as mobile as I'd like. Aside from that I'd love to see if that front three could properly work. Fucks Januzaj a bit but it'd stop him from being overplayed I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

do you even have enough CBs to play a 3-5-2 often enough?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Currently not at all. We'd need a couple more at least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

you'd want to score a lot of goals with that back 5.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we can't all have Kompany, you selfish bitch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

you can have our other belgian of congolese descent.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea
> 
> Jones Evans Vermaelen
> 
> ...


That's a pretty decent formation actually, and defensively we should be fine. Evans is very good on his day, and Jones just needs to be played consistently in CB. He'll came good. Vermaelen is a bit of a meh signing, but he was pretty good before the last season.

We'll need a new midfielder though. Carrick doesn't have the legs


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> Borini hasn't rejected any move to Sunderland. It will go through this week.


You saying that I'm not #ITK, chief?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I much preferred MoonWalker2999


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> We're definitely going 3-5-2 this season, think Vermaelan could actually be useful in that formation when there's more cover for his recklessness. Need another midfielder and CB and we're pretty set for that formation, also expect a utility player like Blind to be targeted.


Not sure LvG will go with a 3-5-2 myself its not LvG default shape which is normally 4-3-3 is but he is very flexible with his shapes & tactics either in game or in training off the pitch.

I don't see us signing both Vermaelen & Blind reckon its 1 out of the 2 if possible. Both can play lwb & lb, both can play in 3 man cb to (blind played there a few times) & both can play CDM but in Vermaelen case its not something done in awhile nor do I personally believe he will play well there while Blind natural position is a CDM where everybody believes end up as & where reach his potential only filling in at lb/lwb for the Dutch side cos no other options LvG could play there.

Also we have been rumoured to be linked with another cb as LVG wants good cb to replace Vida/Rio if possible & still yet be convinced Vermaleon is that man, to me he would be substituting one bench at arsenal for another with us & as only been brought in as back up/cover. Have to then factor is LvG likes working with smaller numbers in squads so number at now needs to cut down a lot to 20-23 players so a lot of players are about to be let go. In a season with no European football for us so less game time does 5 CBS make any sense when guys like Jones & smalling need to show LvG they are worth keeping around to so for me 4 CBS seems about right which rule out need have 5 CBS in our team next season.

I think Blind would make total sense but at that age where needs carry on his progression he needs play in position where gets game time & if does come here I doubt he would play lb unless shaw unavailable & preferred position is CDM which may work I don't trust any of our current 3 options (carrick, Felliani & fletch) in that area at all. I'm Not sure LvG will trust them either tbh. None 3 have any mobility in that role nor energy cover pitch play that role as seen that last season, carrick is 33 soon (I expect carrick get more injuries this season with double training sessions, the way LvG pushes he players, way LvG likes his team play & carrick age think writing on the wall), fletch health issues has deprived him of player was his so immobile like running with concrete in his boots & Felliani just slow at everything not sure how he fit under LvG.

I still believe we are after 2 cm, convinced if all goes well with Strootman recover that LvG will go for him so that 1 cm, if he could sign him this summer he would if not then go for him in Jan 2015 & targeting another cm (not blind). 

We still need a top wide man with pace, were a club known to have fast exciting wingers especially under saf in PL era now we have just the 1 in Januzaj. Nani & young need to gtfo ASAP as far I'm concerned shifting both though be really hard, nani on a newly signed long tern deal & young is on high wages. I'd love zaha to be success with us but needs gets head sorted, he has all talent be something good just mental side his lacking in & having LvG as manager will be true test for him. I thought pre season last year zaha actually did well but pre season is just that its pre season not against top players & play without fear when gets to crunch in the PL need have mental ability to showcase who you are & zaha at Cardiff & with us last season left a lot to be desired. Where times where did something positive but his very raw talent & got a lot to learn still.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wouldnt be surprised to see Stefan de Vrij linked, his move to Lazio is apparently off, and he would be fairly cheap as well


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Confirmed a few days ago but I've only just noticed after seeing he was having his medical 3 days ago or so. 










More big wages on the books for QPR, the sooner they just stop existing will be wonderful.



EDIT: https://twitter.com/FourthOfficial_/status/490901319998533632

Fourth Official
‏@FourthOfficial_
Rodriguez shirts already in Madrid


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

drogba to chelsea as a player/coach doing the rounds again

nothing like a sepia toned transfer.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hahahahaha that dumb cunt James got his wish. 

Whored himself out through the entire course of the world cup begging to be signed by Real Madrid. 

No matter who those Madrid **** sign, if they sell Di Maria, they will be weakening themselves dramatically. I'm all for it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Drogba really didn't need to come back and play. Could have just called it quits after the World Cup and come back as a coach.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

james is going to be heartbroken when madrid's next shiny toy takes a shit on his dreams. just like isco.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Isco never got to live his dreams of playing for Barca. Lulz.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Woodward gave an interview to MUTV



> ManUtd Stuff ‏@ManUtdStuff 1m
> Ed Woodward: "We're continuing to move forward on Louis' targets, there is a lot going on beind the scenes, watch the space."
> 
> ManUtd Stuff ‏@ManUtdStuff 1m
> ...





> ManUtd Stuff ‏@ManUtdStuff 1m
> Ed Woodward: "The reality is there will be a number of players who will be leaving."


Hopefully the likes of Young, Bebe and Anderson


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ed may want to move the club's location if he wants to achieve the last point then.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> You saying that I'm not #ITK, chief?


I'm not either, I trust people who I know. Lovren and Remy are done


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MoonWalker3000 said:


> I'm not either, I trust people who I know. Lovren and Remy are done


I broke the Remy & Lovren stories in the chatbox, chief. 

I am the official #ITK around these parts, and don't you forget it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"Our financial strength allows us to do things in the transfer market that other clubs cannot do."

like buy fellaini?


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I broke the Remy & Lovren stories in the chatbox, chief.
> 
> I am the official #ITK around these parts, and don't you forget it.


That's good.. I just said I'd put people at ease regarding Borini


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Woodward gave an interview to MUTV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually thought Woodward came across well in that interview. Measured & unfazed kinda strange with Gill he would say same stuff every year during off season it wasn't anything different but got use to it always same lines. I've Got nothing against Gill he did an amazing job for us with saf as a team nor am I bigging Woodward up here but can tell is a difference between Gill & Woodward. 

Maybe that's way I just see it though cos its something different been said by someone new/different but its refreshing see some things Woodward has said so far. My favourite line actually from that interview was about when Woodward asked what his pp favourite Manchester United moment/memory so far was & he answered when team went to Munich in march & Sir Bobby Charlton thanked all fans come with them to Munich air crash memorial site & the players & gave a heart warming speech to them all. Didn't expect him say that at all. 

after last summer Woodward was given a lot of stick think knew he royally messed up & deserved some flak given. But that interview & some stuff he said means only 2 things IMO regarding our summer transfer one he knows that things happening behind scenes that his happy with & confident big deals can & will be done or 2 his set himself up for almighty fall if things done go well again this summer. 

In fairness to him the shaw & Herrera deals where both handled well & he got both deals done as soon as he could in both circumstances & never easy with getting either or getting clubs to sell especially Bilbao but we got Herrera in what 5 days & soon as England out of world cup we wrapped up Shaw within a week or so. I have no idea who LvG, Woodward & club are targeting the media here have been given blackout to genuine insider knowledge as most leaks about us are coming from elsewhere & no one knows if their right anyway. 

When window shuts & see result of summer we have had that will define if this has been a successful summer for us & him personally or not no matter what. I said last year I thought Woodward would be given another's summer to get it right & so far this year his delivered but after that interview & our squad still needing more quality new players brought in before window closes he has to deliver again.

Anybody can talk the talk but Woodward needs walk the walk he comes across a bit cocky but confident & measured which is fine IF you can back up the talk & so far this summer his done well but I don't want a repeat of last summer mess where he had go for "urgent transfer business" from Australia tour to conclude that farce of a deal for Cesc & ended up overpaying for Fellaini on deadline day Instead. If he delivers on his word & can bring in more players that improve us to a point where we can challenge for PL title again before window ends then last summers cock up will be forgiven & he wont be seen as a laughing stock by anyone anymore. So its all up to him to deliver on this promising words which all they are at the moment just nice exciting words.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hallum Hope and Matthew Pennington from Everton are apparently coming to Hibs on loan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

really like the Ospina signing. Should push Chezzer, and possibly displace him.

Hames...cannot believe he's off this summer. Thought maybe he'd move in the winter window, but most likely next summer.

I hate Real, Monaco, PSG, etc. Fuck them all.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Szcesney (not a fucking clue how it's spelt off the top of my head) is terrible. Good reflexes but everything else is distinctly poor. He's likely the worst keeper out of the top teams.

Courtois
Cech
Hart
Big Willy
De Gea
Mignolet
Lloris
Howard
Krul
Begovic

So that's 8 teams, 10 keepers, I'd definitely have above Szcfuckoffny. They need someone better if they're gonna win a league any time soon.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> really like the Ospina signing. Should push Chezzer, and possibly displace him.
> 
> Hames...cannot believe he's off this summer. Thought maybe he'd move in the winter window, but most likely next summer.
> 
> I hate Real, Monaco, PSG, etc. Fuck them all.


They always gotta have the latest and greatest thing. Childlike mentality from those clubs

Croation newspapers say we've agreed a fee of 16m for Lovren pending a medical. Nice bit of business there.

Also Isco inbound


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Isco needs to move. I'd love to see him join the prem, for a mid-level club. Somewhere like Southampton, or Swansea. Run the show for them. All about the middle class being strong. bama





Vader said:


> Szcesney (not a fucking clue how it's spelt off the top of my head) is terrible. Good reflexes but everything else is distinctly poor. He's likely the worst keeper out of the top teams.
> 
> Courtois
> Cech
> ...


I agree. I think he's okay in the air, and poor at commanding the box. He's a #2 GK, at best. I just don't rate him.

I'd definitely take Guzan ahead of him, too. 

If Ospina isn't the #1 GK by October, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> They always gotta have the latest and greatest thing. Childlike mentality from those clubs
> 
> Croation newspapers say we've agreed a fee of 16m for Lovren pending a medical. Nice bit of business there.
> 
> Also Isco inbound


i see you've already given him the D :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

damnit, I love that song. 

Caughoffside is the worst fucking site ever. They're linking Arsenal to Khedira, Super Mario, and Raphael Varane....like, really? 

Really?

....

Really?



In real news, Arsene probably isn't bringing in another striker. Really think we're going to go with Giroud/Theo (rotation), with Santi/Alexis on the wings. Campbell as 3rd choice striker. Yaya...walking home, hopefully. I know he's young, but fuck's sake, he looks miserable. Sounds like he was terrible in the preseason friendly. Sounds like Arsene got this one wrong. :wenger


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I agree with Joel Robles on Drogba coming back as a coach, instead of a player. However, if Lukaku goes and we have only Costa and Torres, its better to have a third option. Wouldn't be surprised if 36 year old Drogba pushes Torres to third choice.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> i see you've already given him the D :brodgers


Hey if it gets Isco to make the switch I'll do whatever needs to done :agree:

Even butt stuff.



Also, holy fuck anyone opening this page in the 25 posts per page mode would think Satan was manifesting via their speakers :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Also, holy fuck anyone opening this page in the 25 posts per page mode would think Satan was manifesting via their speakers :lmao



I paused the first one and was staring at it trying to work out why the sound hadn't stopped 

How good are Eurosport? I'm assuming not very but this would be amazing if it happened.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope Chelsea bombs


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope your hotel fails, son.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Szczesny is so overrated by Arsenal fans. He'll be easily displaced by Ospina. He's (Szczesny) better than Mignolet for me, but he's just another pumped up Arsenal player.

@ Mikey, yeah, we're not getting another striker. It would be painful watching Giroud squander all those chances again. He's just not the perfect striker for a team that wants to "win the League."

I hope we get a CM/DM though. It's gone quite on all fronts.

On Drogba, he left on a high, so it makes no point returning as a player. As a coach, it would be excellent for Chelsea, but as a player, I wished he didn't. Would be tainting his heroic last moment with Chelsea.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> Szczesny is so overrated by Arsenal fans. He'll be easily displaced by Ospina. He's (Szczesny) better than Mignolet for me, but he's just another pumped up Arsenal player.
> 
> @ Mikey, yeah, we're not getting another striker. It would be painful watching Giroud squander all those chances again. He's just not the perfect striker for a team that wants to "win the League."
> 
> I hope we get a CM/DM though. It's gone quite on all fronts.


just play Sanchez as a striker and you're set. Walcott one wing when he recovers, Podolski/Ox etc on the other. 

If Mignolet can learn how to deal with crosses he'll be sweet. Until then i cringe watching him flap at everything. Its painful seeing as he's a very good shot stopper.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

unless it's a negredo THUNDERBOLT


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> "Our financial strength allows us to do things in the transfer market that other clubs cannot do."
> 
> like buy fellaini?


We now have the best and most expensive toilet scrubber in the world in Fellaini. Without our great financial status we'd be using those cheap ones like you and all the rest

His mop works wonders - you can hardly tell the loo has been used after Ando's had his pre-training lunch


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> I hope your hotel fails, son.


I am already in another job pal.
Inb4 jokes, let's keep it pro.

Chelsea is similar to John Cena feeding off Zack Ryder's overness. Atletico was so unique and now they lost their quality players. Thats the football tho no need for me to bitch about it.
As I said zillion times, I hate MourinhoE and some players. I really appreciate Chelsea fans and the team overall. Cause of MourinhoE, I want it to fail



Rockhead said:


> I agree with Joel Robles on Drogba coming back as a coach, instead of a player. However, if Lukaku goes and we have only Costa and Torres, its better to have a third option. Wouldn't be surprised if 36 year old Drogba pushes Torres to third choice.


Chelsea does not need Drogba as a player.
I love him, but really he is not in the same level as Chelsea now.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Isco now has to be the guy to chase. In that ridiculous Madrid team, there could be a couple of frustrated bargains waiting to be snapped up. I would love Liverpool to get him. and Shaqiri but that went way too quiet sadly.

Also to the Everton lad in the know, get Martinez to send the best young'uns up to Hibs, we need some players desperately. Shane Duffy number one priority please.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea signing Drogba:ti in other news Liverpool are talks to re-sign Robbie Fowler


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> unless it's a negredo THUNDERBOLT


speaking of negredo I hear there's injuries afoot


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hummels to United for £16m according to SPORT in Spain.

No idea who they are but I'm declaring them ITK just because that deal sounds too absurd to even be made up. You have any info on this MOZZA?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> just play Sanchez as a striker and you're set. Walcott one wing when he recovers, Podolski/Ox etc on the other.
> 
> If Mignolet can learn how to deal with crosses he'll be sweet. Until then i cringe watching him flap at everything. Its painful seeing as he's a very good shot stopper.


That's the idea with Sanchez. He'll play on the right until Theo returns and will move up top, with Caz and Podolski rotating on the left. Chamberlain will play everywhere. The awful part is that Wenger sees him as a CM. :sad:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Like with all the Vidal bullshit, I don't buy Hummels ending up at United. It'd be less surprising Hummels going than Vidal though tbh. Still don't see it happening, as great as it would be.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So we've signed Balo for 15m and Khedira for 24m. We're unveiling them tomorrow. And we're looking to bring Varane as well. :ex:

Source: CaughtOffside

:draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

cavani has not turned up for pre season at psg as requested


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why would Mats Hummels go to United? He has guaranteed Champions' League football every season at Dortmund, which he'd be foregoing this season.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



RugbyRat said:


> Why would Mats Hummels go to United? He has guaranteed Champions' League football every season at Dortmund, which he'd be foregoing this season.


More money and in the long term a move to United will give him a MUCH better chance of consistently doing something meaningful at club level. Champions League football next season isn't the be all and end all for some players.

It's unlikely, but not completely out of the realms of possibility.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Hummels seriously going to go for the same price as Lovren? Seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I don't know if people forgot but we're still one of the biggest clubs in world football and playing for us means a lot to some players. Not to mention the money, the fact we'll convince them we'll be back in the Champions League next season and the chance to play in the most competitive league in Europe. Please stop being so short sighted thinking Utd still aren't a major club to football players.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I know those bridges were burned a long time ago but Hummels would be perfect for a Pep Guardiola system.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Hummels on his last year?

Always thought he was Barca bound when he leaves Dortmund.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Is Hummels on his last year?
> 
> Always thought he was Barca bound when he leaves Dortmund.


Contracted until 2017 according to Transfermarkt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Then he isn't going for £16m.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

At Dortmund, it's just Schalke/Leverkusen who they're competing against for Champions' League football.

United need many players and desperately, they're also in a Catch 22 where they need the Champs League to get new players and new players to get to the Champions League. With Arsenal making good ground and Chelsea and Man City looking as threatening as ever, the top 4 will be a struggle for United.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



RugbyRat said:


> At Dortmund, it's just Schalke/Leverkusen who they're competing against for Champions' League football.
> 
> United need many players and desperately, they're also in a Catch 22 where they need the Champs League to get new players and new players to get to the Champions League. With Arsenal making good ground and Chelsea and Man City looking as threatening as ever, the top 4 will be a struggle for United.


They have less games than all their rivals. They'll get CL football next season. Depending on their next signings, they'll probably be competing for the title as well.

I think Mata is going to be brilliant for them next season. Will be their POTS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hummels is not moving for only 16 mil. Thats idiotic. 



Seabs said:


> *I don't know if people forgot but we're still one of the biggest clubs in world football and playing for us means a lot to some players. Not to mention the money, the fact we'll convince them we'll be back in the Champions League next season and the chance to play in the most competitive league in Europe. Please stop being so short sighted thinking Utd still aren't a major club to football players.*


what will you do when you're not in the CL next season either? :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 1m

Fabio Borini's agent has told the Italian media that the forward will be turning down Sunderland's offer to fight for his place at Liverpool

moonwalker 3000 respond please.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Offer them more money :shrug

I'm not getting into this debate again now because we just go round and round in circles until the season begin but if you can't see that our squad as it stands right now isn't CAPABLE of getting top 4 this season then I'm not sure what to say. Also as it stands right now I'm still not convinced what makes Liverpool more likely to finish top than us RIGHT NOW. But I've said my piece on this, let's just wait and see now. If we play a fraction of how poor we were last season then I'll be shocked. Aside from the wings we have quality in every position and now we have a manager who can make the most of the team now as well. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

random WORDS in all CAPITALS for EMPHASIS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










so much for the old 'but he just signed a new contract, so he's not leaving' nonsense.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The top players who joined City and Monaco prior to them having CL football probably knew that was a short term issue. I don't see why it wouldn't be the same scenario at United with the obvious financial strength and ambition the club has. We'd expect to be in the CL in 2015 and I'd suspect any halfway decent player who joins would too. It also must be pretty demoralising being involved in such a brilliant project at Dortmund only to see the team picked apart by a domestic rival. That's not going to be an issue with United. We're not Arsenal.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anders Herrera & Luke Shaw don't make up for the disaster that is Chris Smalling, Tom Cleverly, Fellaini, Nani, Anderson, Phil Jones...

Van Gaal has a lot of work to do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It was impossible not to love Evra as a United fan, even when he wasn't performing. Absolute legend who had such a fantastic attitude towards the club and the fans. Was absolutely brilliant for those years of dominance, as good as any LB in the world at that time. Hope he does well at Juve.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thank you Evra!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Stuart Mathieson ‏@StuMathiesonMEN 1h
> Ed Woodward has left USA for "general business reasons" I am told #mufc


oh fuck, not this again, just like last year, we'll next see Ed on deadline day desparetely bidding £25m for vermaelen



Also sad to see Evra go, while his defensive abilities have decreased recently, he was always one of the biggest characters in the team and probably did a lot for team morale.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 1m
> 
> Fabio Borini's agent has told the Italian media that the forward will be turning down Sunderland's offer to fight for his place at Liverpool
> 
> moonwalker 3000 respond please.






Baines On Toast said:


> Borini has rejected the move to Sunderland.
> 
> LOL


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36951282-post3037.html

#ITK 

100% record.

Have a good day, chiefs.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD (SELL GERRARD ABROAD PLS)*

The Date 28-06.

I wrote "Insider reporting: Evra to Juve


And for Chelsea..I hope Mourinhoe can not use Diego Costa properly.
I like Chelsea fans, they are dope. But I hate Mourinhoe and Diego Costa."


And got responds from..



Renegade™ said:


> yes, just after Evra signs a new deal at Utd for another season, we'll let him go to Juve :kobe
> 
> INSIDER REPORTING!~





Vader said:


> Tell your insider to stay inside.



Vader noob confirmed. He is a desperate kid so I won't bother

And Renegade, tell you are sorry and I will forgive you


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

By posting that, you just bothered. It's okay though, I know you've been fired from your job as the bag carrier at the cockroach motel - I'll let you off due to this heartbreak.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^ You two don't even start. Take it to Rants or sort it out in PMs, but don't continue it in these threads.

Seems as though Tiago has signed an extension at Atletico. Good for them. Wouldn't have minded him back here, but I guess Fabregas/Matic/Ramires/MvG/Romeu/Mikel/Chalobah is more than enough.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

 I was only defending myself 

Chelsea do not require any more footballers, stop ruining football.

United need more footballers however. 3 more at least. Can't see many massive transfers from anyone else.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You all are allowed 3 average to good players, but not great to world class.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> ^ You two don't even start. Take it to Rants or sort it out in PMs, but don't continue it in these threads.
> 
> Seems as though Tiago has signed an extension at Atletico. Good for them. Wouldn't have minded him back here, but I guess Fabregas/Matic/Ramires/MvG/Romeu/Mikel/Chalobah is more than enough.


I won't anymore.
Back on topic, Tiago is not enough for Atletico to repeat their success two years in a row. They really need to strengthen their squad


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Dude, you cant actually be serious with your first post o.o


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lel at insiders when on the exact same day di marzio reported that juve offered evra a 2 year deal


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Morata out for 8 months.

Everyone lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Supposed to be around 40 days. The 8 months suff is fake.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"Tottenham eye France winger Antoine Griezmann as long term successor for Gareth Bale"



> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...n-as-long-term-successor-for-Gareth-Bale.html


lol at him being compared to Bale. 

But I want him here soooooo bad even if he's surplus to requirements and vastly overrated :yum:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anyone posted the ronaldo, bale and hames transfer fees stat compared to what ajax have spent since their founding?

Tis mad, ruining football etc etc.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

very strange we'd let Evra go after he signed a new deal, but if he wanted a change, good for him. great servant and character to the club.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Anyone posted the ronaldo, bale and hames transfer fees stat compared to what ajax have spent since their founding?
> 
> Tis mad, ruining football etc etc.


Ajax spend a shit load on their youth program though. Porto are probably the best club to look at in regards to net spending. They get players cheap and flog them off for tons of money.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

only because they hardly own any players' rights.

no one should follow porto's human trafficking model


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're right. Everyone should get an oil tycoon to take over their club and throw fistfuls of cash at everyone


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it'd make for more competition, better leagues and more entertainment

so yes, they should :shrug


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I agree with kiz. everyone should just have more money. why hasn't obama thought of this.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

All economic problems can be solved by printing more money.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think all Premier League teams are throwing around enough money as it is. A quick google search showed the PL teams net spend over the last 5 years:

Chelsea's net spend is 63m per season
City's net spend is 57m per year
United is 44m
Liverpool is 15 (heavily offset by Suarez obviously)
West Ham are surprisingly next on the list with 15m also. Shocking business from them recently.
There is essentially only three teams with any profit (Everton, Burnley & Spurs (which will change in the coming weeks)) with Newcaslt about even.

Unbelievable money in the game.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FEED THE GOAT

FEED THE BEAST

FEED THE DROG??


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stevie stayed and Luis left.

I remember the panic setting in amongst us not so long ago at the prospect of another star striker leaving?! Where would we find a replacement at such short notice? How would the club survive? Well, Keegan left and Kenny came in and all was well.

Of course that fear reappeared with Torres, but I wonder if that whole episode, and how well we've played recently, has made us realise it really isn't the be all and end all when a star turns to shooting star and all that is left is the vivid burning tail of a memory of former glory.

So today when I read that Gerrard is to give up international football and Suarez is headed for tikitakatapas land, I noticed that my soul was at ease, at peace and the more important news of the two was Gerrard potentially lengthening his career at Anfield. Of course its easy when one cares not so much for the national team, but also that the prospect of Suarez heading off didn't set alarm bells ringing in the pit of my stomach where all football emotion seems to live. In a small bungalow.

The king is dead, long live the king they say, well cheerio Luis, like the previous small, waspish, silky soccer skilled Spaniard who amazed and delighted us (that goal v Juventus, come on now, just smashing...) you will be missed, but just as we watch your car disappear down the road, like leaving relatives, we will turn smiling into the home that is Anfield and are reminded that players come and go, but Liverpool is steadfast.

A bit like Stevie's intentions. Welcome back Gerrard, long may you live as a king in our court.

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha

EDIT: TRANSFERS! 



> Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 29s
> Everton also hopeful that their bid for Romelu Lukaku will go through sooner rather than later. Move back to Goodison seems favoured option.
> 
> Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 2m
> Everton are set to clinch the signing of Belgian striker David Henen, 18, from Anderlecht.


Henen will be number 39 for Everton, passed his medical today apparently. #ITK


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

PSG found a loophole in the FFP to sign Di Maria.. wow didnt see that coming..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

**** Marin tweeted that MESSI asked Cesc about Arsenal before signing his new contract.

Fuck Barca. #FreeMessi


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Henen will be number 39 for Everton, passed his medical today apparently. #ITK


who? go back to loaning people who are actually somebodies pls :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Of course its easy when one cares not so much for the national team, but also that the prospect of Suarez heading off didn't set alarm bells ringing in the pit of my stomach where all football emotion seems to live. *In a small bungalow.*


:HA


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> who? go back to loaning people who are actually somebodies pls :brodgers


Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 15 mins

As reported in the Spanish media today, Liverpool are in for Atletico Madrid's Javier Manquillo. Hoping to get him on a season long loan.

Get back to loaning nobodies, breh. :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seeing as I declared SPORT as ITK yesterday.










Hummels AND Cuadrado. :mark:

Ridiculous overspending but he's a quality player. Plz happen.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seriously Chelsea is signing Drogba back.
Good to be buddies with the HOE, Mourinhoe.

He will sit on the bench and keep the dollars flowing.
On a serious note, Drogba is GOAT, I hope he will have an awesome retirement.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Will be good to see Drogs retire at the club that made him a GOAT.
Henry should retire at Arsenal.

And the real GOAT, Goater, should come back and back 70 goals for us this season.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Seeing as I declared SPORT as ITK yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I can assure everyone that there are no signs that those two players want to leave. Marco and Mats will play for us the next season,” Klopp said on the 19:09 Uhr show on Wednesday night.

Oh well..


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Madrid officially sign Hames Rodriguez. :done


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lolmadrid


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™ said:


> Madrid officially sign Hames Rodriguez. :done


back to a 4-2-3-1??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

can't wait for ffp to help bring transfer fees down and promote a fairer, more even competition*

*unless you're a historically big club and aren't trying to rock the boat and become a powerhouse yourself

still amazed that any idiots fell for the ffp diatribe.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The 4-6-0 has its critics but think Bale/Ronaldo/Rodriguez is exactly the sort of forward trio that would make it work.

Alonso
Kroos - Modric
Bale - Rodriguez - Ronaldo​


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> back to a 4-2-3-1??


I guess. Think they'll go with a James, Kroos and Alonso midfield. I don't see Kroos on the bench, nor do I think they'll play Kroos and Modric behind James as they'd lack a natural ball winning midfielder with that set up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I guess this offers tactical variability but James doesn't have the pace of Benzema to keep up with Bale and Ronaldo. Kroos's best position is in front of a holding midfielder and James' best position is #10.

----Ronaldo------Bale
-----------James
------Modric---Kroos
----------Alonso

is probably the best outfit to get the most of their new toys.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looking like great moves for Isco and Illarramendi.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wonder who Monaco gets to replace him tho.


----------



## Hound of Justice (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> **** Marin tweeted that MESSI asked Cesc about Arsenal before signing his new contract.
> 
> Fuck Barca. #FreeMessi


I marked out HARD when I heard this news


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Wonder who Monaco gets to replace him tho.


freddy guarin

that's not a joke either


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

80 fucking millions.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_*It will be Kroos Modric

Bale James Ronaldo 

Benzema​
Maybe not from day 1 but that's what they'll get towards. Amusing that they're essentially kicking Alonso and Di Maria out of their team despite being 2 of their best players last season.*_


----------



## Hound of Justice (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> _*It will be Kroos Modric
> 
> Bale James Ronaldo
> 
> ...


I reckon they'll get Falcao (if not this summer, then in January) and sell Benzema on


----------



## Hound of Justice (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™ said:


> I guess. Think they'll go with a James, Kroos and Alonso midfield. I don't see Kroos on the bench, nor do I think they'll play Kroos and Modric behind James as they'd lack a natural ball winning midfielder with that set up.


Can't see Modric not starting. When it comes to keeping the ball in tough situations there's not many better. Agree that Kroos won't sit on the bench either though so I'd predict they go for the soft centred midfield and drop Alonso.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Falco said he's staying at Monaco in a report I read today.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Modric broke his way into Ancelotti's plans last season. No way he drops him after that. Khedira is probably surplus now unless they move Illaramendi on already and Alonso will probably be kept as a rotation player or keep Kroos on the bench if he doesn't impress enough. Good to see Real addressing their weaknesses at least.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

madrid as a team means nothing to perez. all about how much he can market someone and make money off them. that's all rodriguez is. a 63 mil marketing project.

i almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™ said:


> Falco said he's staying at Monaco in a report I read today.


Players say a lot of things...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, right duh..


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I can't believe Real are actually looking to get rid of Di Maria. I'd kill for him at Chelsea. He'd pretty much complete the team.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Diego Lopez

Ramos - Varane

Khedira - Alonso

Modric - Kroos

Ronaldo - Rodriguez - Bale

Benzema​The inception of the two man defence! Do it, Carlo.8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



God™ said:


> I can't believe Real are actually looking to get rid of Di Maria. I'd kill for him at Chelsea. He'd pretty much complete the team.


Where would you play him? RAM?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Where would you play him? RAM?


Either there or as a third midfielder in a 4-3-3.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bojan has signed a 4 year contract with Stoke according to the BBC.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bojan, the kid who once had a 100m buyout clause just left on a free transfer to Stoke. 

RIP in piss.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Liverpool likes Arsenal rejects? Remy, Manquillo. 

They should snap up Bentdner. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Muniesa, then Bojan... 

Looks like Stoke love Barcelona's castoffs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really pleased to see James joining Real. We needed another CF as Benzema was pretty much the only option. Kroos will also be useful in rotation or along with Alonso in the center midfield.

Sucks that there isn't a place for Di Maria, though. When the rest of the team wasn't performing, he was the one bringing some life into the game. But with Ancelotti being a big supporter of him, it is possible for him to stay. I'm just not sure where he would fit because you can't put all your focus on the offense and he's too good to be benched.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Choke2Death said:


> Really pleased to see James joining Real. *We needed another CF as Benzema was pretty much the only option.* Kroos will also be useful in rotation or along with Alonso in the center midfield.
> 
> Sucks that there isn't a place for Di Maria, though. When the rest of the team wasn't performing, he was the one bringing some life into the game. But with Ancelotti being a big supporter of him, it is possible for him to stay. I'm just not sure where he would fit because you can't put all your focus on the offense and he's too good to be benched.


And James solves this?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

james a striker

jesus wept


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> And James solves this?


Aren't AMs pretty much strikers too? The best option is obviously a 4-5-1 with him playing behind Benzema but with his strong finishing ability, surely he can adapt to being CF with Ronaldo and Bale moved up on the wings in case Benzema is not playing?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*If you need a striker then why not buy an actual striker?*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Don't Real have Jese? Kid looks legit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Liverpool likes Arsenal rejects? Remy, Manquillo.
> 
> They should snap up Bentdner.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Think you mean Remy and Manquillo rejected Arsenal lmao.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Jese is awesome but he's not a striker. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *If you need a striker then why not buy an actual striker?*


because the only flavour of the month striker went to barcelona

madrid dont actually scout anything other than headlines.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

For some reason I thought Jese was taller. 

Hmm. Does this mean Benz is not for sale? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/skysportspeteo/status/491515311808856064

RIP Bebe

we barely knew thee :jose


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

In memory:





(Assume the quality is a metaphor for his time at United)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

honest to goodness, one of the best right foot's that has ever graced the Prem.

Gone, never forgotten.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Perez is laughable, it was quickly established that Ancelotti wanted to play 4-3-3 last season after he sold Ozil, Callejon and benched Isco, who was easily their best player at the start of last season for the first 5-6 games or so until they stopped playing with a CAM and he hit the bench. Now he splurges 70 million plus on a CAM after a few good games at the World Cup. Ridiculous really, and further isolates Modric (their best player last season), Di Maria (by far their best big match performer last season), Jese (who was exceptional for Madrid before his injury), Isco (who shone playing in James' position last season) and Khedira (probably the most underrated player in football). 

If they sell end up selling Di Maria then LMAO. I expect them to stick to 4-3-3 with BBC up top and Kroos, James and Alonso in midfield.

edit

Scholes (ceo Stoke): "We are delighted to have signed such a richly talented and exciting player as Bojan, who is still only 23." [scfc]

Surely not legit ^^^


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What is Bojan like now? Last time i saw him was a couple of games for Roma.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Think you mean Remy and Manquillo rejected Arsenal lmao.


Yeah, I really doubt that.



obby said:


> https://twitter.com/skysportspeteo/status/491515311808856064
> 
> RIP Bebe
> 
> we barely knew thee :jose


Tbh, he must have done fucking well last year to land himself at Benfica. I thought after United he was gonna be back on the streets.



The Fab Four said:


> What is Bojan like now? Last time i saw him was a couple of games for Roma.


Hot garbage.

Oh and Liverpool, Davies has more or less signed for Spurs now. Stop being silly and give us the £8m for Bertrand.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bojan didn't cut it in Serie A. I can't imagine he'll light up the Prem with Stoke.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Oh and Liverpool, Davies has more or less signed for Spurs now. Stop being silly and give us the £8m for Bertrand.


NO! We should have went for Davies, be fucked if we sign Bertrand over.........anyone else.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bebe obviously wanted to play European football. :troll

Arsenal agreed fee with Opsina apparently, niiice.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

love the BBC.

Manchester City goalkeeper David De Gea posted a photograph of him and David Beckham, with the caption: "With a legend!" 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/gossip/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Liverpool likes Arsenal rejects? Remy, Manquillo.
> 
> They should snap up Bentdner.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


for them to be arsenal rejects surely they have to be arsenal players first? :hayden3



Joel said:


> Oh and Liverpool, Davies has more or less signed for Spurs now. Stop being silly and give us the £8m for Bertrand.


koff joel you bad bish. do what we do and sell your shite to west ham.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't get some Madrid fans so gullible like Perez, they wet their pants for the latest star player. There wasn't any justification whatsoever to bring James to Madrid or being happy because we finally have him on the team. What we really needed was an striker... Perez never learn of his mistakes.

Oh and his presentation was a circus tho, :StephenA


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Demon Hunter said:


> I don't get some Madrid fans so gullible like Perez, they wet their pants for the latest star player. There wasn't any justification whatsoever to bring James to Madrid or being happy because we finally have him on the team. What we really needed was an striker... *Perez never learn of his mistakes*.
> 
> Oh and his presentation was a circus tho, :StephenA


Why change when you're subsidized by the Spanish banks and play in a league that shares it's title between 3 teams?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

3 teams :hayden3. Atletico won't get anywhere near that title again this year unfortunately. Back to the Barca/Madrid status quo we've grown accustomed to.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wouldn't surprise me at all if Atleti challenge again this season, provided they don't lose any more key players.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> 3 teams :hayden3. Atletico won't get anywhere near that title again this year unfortunately. Back to the Barca/Madrid status quo we've grown accustomed to.


Hey I tried to not discount Atletico to make La Liga look a little better but whatever :lol


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Why change when you're subsidized by the Spanish banks and play in a league that shares it's title between 3 teams?


Yeah but money can't give you success all the time. In more than a decade he has spent a billion euros on the likes of Ronaldo & Bale and other players and yet Barca has won more titles than Madrid and it took us too long to finally win La decima. 

With all his billions he have less titles than Santiago Bernabeu.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lol. Literally no point in trying to sugarcoat it though it's a 2 man title again unfortunately. Mandzukic will be a good signing but losing the likes of Costa, Luis and off course the seemingly everlasting loan of Courtios will hurt them more.

Plus Barca and Madrid are making damn sure no one else breaks the barrier for a good time coming with these signings :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

butbutbut financial fair play!

it's gonna save the world!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't save the world when you have grubs like Madrid and City around :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> :lol. Literally no point in trying to sugarcoat it though it's a 2 man title again unfortunately. Mandzukic will be a good signing but losing the likes of Costa, Luis and off course the seemingly everlasting loan of Courtios will hurt them more.
> 
> Plus Barca and Madrid are making damn sure no one else breaks the barrier for a good time coming with these signings :lol


Yeah I guess we'll never see anyone else do it... BUT WAIT!



> Louis van Gaal can break world transfer record for Manchester United
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jul/22/manchester-united-louis-van-gaal-transfer-record


Leave it to Louie to say the day


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd be impressed if he got Sagna and Fabregas there this summer...


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That would be the first and last time Jones and Carrick were in any dream team as well.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> :lol. Literally no point in trying to sugarcoat it though it's a 2 man title again unfortunately. Mandzukic will be a good signing but losing the likes of Costa, Luis and off course the seemingly everlasting loan of Courtios will hurt them more.
> 
> Plus Barca and Madrid are making damn sure no one else breaks the barrier for a good time coming with these signings :lol


I still disagree with you writing off Atleti already. Real and Barca have significantly stronger and deeper squads but that was true last season as well. Have Madrid really strengthened that much? James and Kroos are great players but they don't make Real's starting XI that much better if better at all given the fact that they're likely to replace Alonso/Modric and Di Maria in the lineup. If anything those changes might disrupt the balance Ancelotti worked to create last season. As for Barca, they still haven't addressed their main problem; a top quality center back. 

Barca and Real will be favorites for the title but I wouldn't go counting out Atleti just yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

until atletico go even close to replacing what they had last season they're basically 3rd.

oblak, siquiera and mandzukic don't replace courtois, filipe luis and diego costa. add in losing villa, adrian, diego and jose sosa and they have even more to add. plus the unfortunate scenario of angel correa having that medical problem that has him out for 6 months.

in other news
lt serge aurier has apparently confirmed his move to psg
vorm to spurs could be done soon, along with ben davies
gylfi to swansea should be announced.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> I still disagree with you writing off Atleti already. Real and Barca have significantly stronger and deeper squads but that was true last season as well. Have Madrid really strengthened that much? James and Kroos are great players but they don't make Real's starting XI that much better if better at all given the fact that they're likely to replace Alonso/Modric and Di Maria in the lineup. If anything those changes might disrupt the balance Ancelotti worked to create last season. As for Barca, they still haven't addressed their main problem; a top quality center back.
> 
> Barca and Real will be favorites for the title but I wouldn't go counting out Atleti just yet.


Its not about how much Madrid/Barca have strengthened, Atletico have lost a ton of good players. They'll be much weaker.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

rush thoughts on:

spurs with vorm as back up keeper while livershits first choice keeper is mignolet : :


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Josh said:


> rush thoughts on:
> 
> spurs with vorm as back up keeper while livershits first choice keeper is mignolet : :


Vorm is average. Thoughts on your entire backline which is utter trash, Vertongen aside?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Vorm is average. Thoughts on your entire backline which is utter trash, Vertongen aside?


got davies coming in, plus lovren due to pochettino connection


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we're going to sell you lovren? :brodgers


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Its not about how much Madrid/Barca have strengthened, Atletico have lost a ton of good players. They'll be much weaker.


Surely they're going to add to the squad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Surely they're going to add to the squad.


They've brought in Mandzukic, Oblak, Siqueira, plus Correa who's out for 6 months with his health issues. Clearly to replace Costa, Courtois and Luis but they really don't stack up in comparison. They may add more players but they're still far weaker than last season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Mandzukic is a more than capable replacement for Costa. If they keep Koke and Turan as well then there's still goals in them. They'll still be up there because of the Simeone factor. You forget that most of their players were in the same boat before Simeone came along. Nobody would have considered Juanfran/Godin/Miranda/Luis to be the best back 4 in European football until Simeone got them playing so. If you judged it just on personnel then they would have had no chance last season either. Goalkeeper is gonna be a big issue for them but 3/4s of that back 4 is still there as well as most of the key midfield players minus any depth now. I don't think they'll win again this season but I think it's naive to write them off at this point with the squad they have right now. Don't forget that Simeone is worth as much to that team as Ronaldo and Messi are to Real and Barca in what he does for them.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hang on a sec, aren't you one of the blokes who's pegging us to fall back down the ladder this season Seabs? So Liverpool is going to fall down the ladder after losing Suarez, but Atletico can't be written off despite losing 3 quality players (actually more than that seeing as Villa is off as well) because of their manager? :hayden3 Losing both Villa and Costa means they've lost more than half the goals they scored the previous season (Costa 27, Villa 13, total 77) and Mandzukic alone can't just make up for that. They need to strengthen a lot if they're going to be up there again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Winning and being up there aren't the same thing though. And like I said before the x factor is Simeone. If Simeone was managing Liverpool then I'd say the same. Also Atletico weren't as reliant on one player as Liverpool were on Suarez. Don't read that for "they were reliant on Suarez" btw. With Liverpool you also have to factor in that Arsenal and Utd have improved their squads and Liverpool's has regressed since last season so it's not just Liverpool dropping like Atletico have but also the teams underneath them improving. For the players Barca and Real have signed their weaknesses are still their weaknesses. I'd say Atletico will come 3rd as well fwiw but I think "no chance" of them winning the League is a bit hasty at this point given they've still kept a lot of the quality and Simeone relies more on his system than individual stars like other teams do. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

klopp was dortmund's x factor too. until they lost their best players

there is a breaking point. unless the make some dramatic signings, turan, koke and simeone can't carry this team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Winning and being up there aren't the same thing though. And like I said before the x factor is Simeone. If Simeone was managing Liverpool then I'd say the same. Also Atletico weren't as reliant on one player as Liverpool were on Suarez. Don't read that for "they were reliant on Suarez" btw. With Liverpool you also have to factor in that Arsenal and Utd have improved their squads and Liverpool's has regressed since last season so it's not just Liverpool dropping like Atletico have but also the teams underneath them improving. For the players Barca and Real have signed their weaknesses are still their weaknesses. I'd say Atletico will come 3rd as well fwiw but I think "no chance" of them winning the League is a bit hasty at this point given they've still kept a lot of the quality and Simeone relies more on his system than individual stars like other teams do. *


Have United improved that much? Sure my left nut could have done a better job managing than Moyes but despite buying Herrera and Shaw, losing Vidic, Rio, Evra, Giggs leaves a huge hole in terms of experience and leadership. We lost Suarez but gained a shitload more depth. Anyone will suffer losing a player of Suarez's quality but the money has been used well so far. 

Have Atletico kept a lot of the quality though? They've lost Courtois, Costa, Luis and Villa. They've kept a few players but they're not even close to being the same strength as last season. 



Kiz said:


> klopp was dortmund's x factor too. until they lost their best players
> 
> there is a breaking point. unless the make some dramatic signings, turan, koke and simeone can't carry this team.


pretty much this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










WE DEFENCE NOW


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atletico needs transfers. Periods.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Vorm is average. Thoughts on your entire backline which is utter trash, Vertongen aside?


Spurs backline is better than L'pools. Liverpool only conceded one goal more than Spurs. Lloris kept 14 clean sheets whilst Mignolet didn't complete the top 10.




EGame said:


> WE DEFENCE NOW


He looks like he's 60 lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

30

£16m

And people ask what's wrong with Spanish football.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm not going to pretend like I know a lot about Mathieu (last I saw of him he was a left back, but is now apparently a centreback), but nearly 20M euro for a 30 yr old? You'd hope he's really really good for that price. I guess Barca must have really wanted an experienced player to replace Puyol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Winning and being up there aren't the same thing though. And like I said before the x factor is Simeone. If Simeone was managing Liverpool then I'd say the same. Also Atletico weren't as reliant on one player as Liverpool were on Suarez. Don't read that for "they were reliant on Suarez" btw. With Liverpool you also have to factor in that Arsenal and Utd have improved their squads and Liverpool's has regressed since last season so it's not just Liverpool dropping like Atletico have but also the teams underneath them improving. For the players Barca and Real have signed their weaknesses are still their weaknesses. I'd say Atletico will come 3rd as well fwiw but I think "no chance" of them winning the League is a bit hasty at this point given they've still kept a lot of the quality and Simeone relies more on his system than individual stars like other teams do. *


I'd agree. Not to mention Barca and Madrid could both have serious issues getting the balance right in with their lineups (both are extremely attack heavy) and have a lot of new players to bed in. Mandzukic is every bit as Costa too. Don't think that will be a downgrade at all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



















Hibbo..?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wouldn't question Barca's 'balance' if they get their defensive signings right. 

On the other hand, Madrid seem to be heading for a topsy turvy season based on their signings. They're pushing out di Maria (their best player last season), and they have an abundance of CMs who are better at attacking than defending. Hamesh is a #10, so they'd have to revert to 4-2-3-1 to fit him in, or play a 4-3-3 with Alonso and Modric behind him. That would relegate Kroos to the bench, which wouldn't be surprising tbh. Knowing Madrid, they may try a false #9 with Hamesh, but whatever they do - the balance is likely to be off and that tilts La Liga in Barca's favor.

On Atleti, Mandzukic would prove to be a perfect replacement for Costa. They won't win the League next season because frankly, Atleti overachieved last season with La Liga and the CL Final, but they'll challenge. It would be interesting to see what Simeone does next season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barca only really have Busquets, who is a quality holding midfielder, but there'll be a ton of pressure on him to hold it together. Iniesta and Rakitic can both player deeper but will both go forward even in that role and offer very little defensively (prime Xavi was very underrated in this regard). Neymar, Suarez and Messi are out and out forwards who will contribute little or nothing defensively and they have very attacking full backs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Didn't Dortmund have like most of their team injured last year? Not sure how fair it is to judge Klopp off last season where they had horrible luck. Plus Atletico haven't lost THAT much. Mandzukic will score as many as Benzema will in that league. Costa had a insane number of goals by the end of the season so Mandzukic probably won't get that many but he'll get enough to get a similar amount of points if the defence is as strong. That's the worry rather than at the other end imo. Villa scored but he didn't contribute all that much last season and Koke/Mandzukic/Turan are fine on the goals front. They'll sign another striker too at some point. No Courtious is big though without replacing him with another world class keeper. Luis hasn't really been replaced yet but you don't need a LB with a world class reputation to keep that back 4 in line, just someone who can fit in with the system well and has good discipline. I'm not disgareeing with what you're saying in principle, just the extent to which you're saying so. They'll finish 3rd but they won't be as far behind Real and Barca as Valencia and so on used to finish behind them.

Rush, don't downplay the significance of Van Gaal managing us this season and not some retard. He'll get a lot more out of the same players that Moyes got so little out of. I'm not saying players like Nani will suddenly transform into world beaters but he'll make much better use of players like Mata, Welbeck and Jones. IMO anyway. This current squad under Van Gaal really isn't that far behind Arsenal and Liverpool but it's guess work to an extent until we see what Van Gaal brings us. He at least brings reason to be optimistic we can get top 4 though because he isn't David bloody Moyes. I know you like to shit on our CBs but Jones and Smalling will be just fine in a system which doesn't leave our defence constantly exposed on the break and outnumbered when even the best defenders will look poor defending 2 on 4 all season. We still need a top class midfielder who can provide that protection for the defence to be really certain of finishing top 4 imo. Probably a winger too but that depends on what system Van Gaal plays. If Rafael and Shaw play as wing backs in a 3-5-2 then that's not a necessity anymore. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

did mascherano leave?

enrique will bring some sense back to barcelona. they'll sign another cb, there will be game time give to bartra, less emphasis placed on an aging xavi and messi playing in his best position


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jeremy is a complete GOAT. 

Tall, fast, good in the air, versatile at both LB and CB...The COMPLETE defender. 

He's a 6'4 MONSTER that will tremendously help us defend corners that we had so much trouble with last season. 

THE GREAT WALL OF FRANCE 

#WEDEFENCENOW


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like Hibbo, but French... terrible combination.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Spurs backline is better than L'pools. Liverpool only conceded one goal more than Spurs. Lloris kept 14 clean sheets whilst Mignolet didn't complete the top 10.


Their backline is better... yet only 1 goal between the 2 with a much better keeper? lel. Spurs have utter garbage for fullbacks, whereas at least Flanagan can can defend for us. I also rate Sakho/Agger above Vert/Dawson/Kaboul who were god awful last season. 



Seabs said:


> *Rush, don't downplay the significance of Van Gaal managing us this season and not some retard. He'll get a lot more out of the same players that Moyes got so little out of. I'm not saying players like Nani will suddenly transform into world beaters but he'll make much better use of players like Mata, Welbeck and Jones. IMO anyway. This current squad under Van Gaal really isn't that far behind Arsenal and Liverpool but it's guess work to an extent until we see what Van Gaal brings us. He at least brings reason to be optimistic we can get top 4 though because he isn't David bloody Moyes. I know you like to shit on our CBs but Jones and Smalling will be just fine in a system which doesn't leave our defence constantly exposed on the break and outnumbered when even the best defenders will look poor defending 2 on 4 all season. We still need a top class midfielder who can provide that protection for the defence to be really certain of finishing top 4 imo. Probably a winger too but that depends on what system Van Gaal plays. If Rafael and Shaw play as wing backs in a 3-5-2 then that's not a necessity anymore. *


I honestly just dont rate your squad that highly. I said last year that United would drop out of the top 4 without Fergie and that came to be. Obviously Moyes being clueless helped that prediction but i just think aside from Mata, RVP, Januzaj, Rooney when he's not having a strop, De Gea and Shaw that your squad is very ehhhhhhhhhh. Will remain to be seen if Herrera can come in and do work for you guys, or if Fella stops being a complete WOAT. I don't like to shit on your CBs, i just don't think there's anything remotely special about either Jones or Smalling. As far as playing a 3-5-2, you don't really have enough CBs to play that for an entire season and it reallys fucks Januzaj who is a player you guys should be looking towards for the future. 



EGame said:


> Jeremy is a complete GOAT.
> 
> Tall, fast, good in the air, versatile at both LB and CB...The COMPLETE defender.
> 
> ...


Mathieu is good, not great. Not sure why you paid so much for a short term fix given that he's already 30. Should have spent some money and chased after a CB thats actual class.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Their backline is better... yet only 1 goal between the 2 with a much better keeper? lel. Spurs have utter garbage for fullbacks, whereas at least Flanagan can can defend for us. I also rate Sakho/Agger above Vert/Dawson/Kaboul who were god awful last season.


I'd take Dawson / Vertonghen over Skrtel and Agger. Surprised Skrtel isn't giving a penalty every match with his shirt pulling hahahah. Kyle Walker is better than Flanagan or Johnson


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kyle Walker is not better than anyone.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Kyle Walker is not better than anyone.


He's better than Glen Johnson.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Walker & Johnson are both utter gash.

There is no better one when comparing. Both just pure gash.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Their backline is better... yet only 1 goal between the 2 with a much better keeper? lel. Spurs have utter garbage for fullbacks, whereas at least Flanagan can can defend for us. I also rate Sakho/Agger above Vert/Dawson/Kaboul who were god awful last season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were never going to get a defender for cheap. As soon as PSG paid 60m for that shithouse Luiz the entire market for defenders went through the roof.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Walker & Johnson are both utter gash.
> 
> There is no better one when comparing. Both just pure gash.


Better than Tony Hib-

Joking.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're God damn fucking right you're joking.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> You're God damn fucking right you're joking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I'd take Dawson / Vertonghen over Skrtel and Agger. Surprised Skrtel isn't giving a penalty every match with his shirt pulling hahahah. Kyle Walker is better than Flanagan or Johnson


If Dawson ran any slower he'd be stood dead still. I'd take the lunacy that is Skrtel over him everytime. Vert/Agger just comes to my preference for Agger. As far as the walker/flanno comparison, spoken like a bloke who didn't watch a Liverpool game last season. Flanagan is streets ahead of Walker. Both Johnson and Walker are horrific. 



EGame said:


> We were never going to get a defender for cheap. As soon as PSG paid 60m for that shithouse Luiz the entire market for defenders went through the roof.


didn't say it had to be cheap.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Davies, Vorm and Sigurdsson are confirmed for Spurs & Swansea respectively.

Don't Liverpool fans usually moan when Spurs go after their transfer targets? Seems you did the same to them and lost out :


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Kaboom didn't have Ledley's knees, I'd pair him with Super Jan and lord it over the scouse, but alas his knees are fucked so we're left with feet stuck in concrete Daws.

Oh and this is Danny Rose right now: http://vine.co/v/hUbZ3uiFHzT


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Super Jan ain't really all that super.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Super Jan ain't really all that super.


Pfft, we have low expectations after Ledley left us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Davies, Vorm and Sigurdsson are confirmed for Spurs & Swansea respectively.
> 
> Don't Liverpool fans usually moan when Spurs go after their transfer targets? Seems you did the same to them and lost out :


They're welcome to Davies (provided we get a left back that is anyone but Bertrand) and Vorm.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> They're welcome to Davies (provided we get a left back that is anyone but Bertrand) and Vorm.


I think Davies was your best choice apart from Moreno. Young home grown and bags of talent.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


>













Apparently this will be the team tonight, guessing its this formation

de gea

smalling jones evans

valencia------fletcher---herrera--------shaw

mata

rooney welbeck​


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Rush, don't downplay the significance of Van Gaal managing us this season and not some retard. *


he's not exactly mentally right though is he

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/27511927



Rush said:


> If Dawson ran any slower he'd be stood dead still.







1:14, Dawson enters match, Dawson assists Suarez for the GOOOOOAAAAAAAAALLLLLL. :mark: :jose 


According to Jim White of SkySports Lovren will be a Liverpool player by the weekend. #ITKiz.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tony Scott ‏@Tony_Scott11 2m
Finally Muhamed Besic arrives in Liverpool to hold talks with Everton. 
Pic via Dave the pap.



Spoiler















Apparently it's in San Carlo in the city centre. Never been there but at last, an actual signing who cost money :mark:

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 18s
Done a bit on Muhamed Besic for tomorrow's paper. Looks like his move to Everton is finally about to go through.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Borini injured in the first ten minutes and subbed off in the friendly vs Roma.

TAKE THE DAMN MONEY FABIO


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kim Jong-Un closing in on United move, Fellaini and young to go the other way to North Korea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck sake Borini. I admire the guys desire to stick around though. Fans love to insult certain players when they leave and discuss 'loyalty' but have a go when a player they may not want shows just that. 

Would prefer him to realise he's surplus requirements at this stage though and it would probably be better for him as well as us for him to move on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> They're welcome to Davies (provided we get a left back that is anyone but Bertrand) and Vorm.


Liverpool should just give us 20 million for Bertrand and Torres. You get a left back and striker depth out of it, everyone wins.

:dozy:dozy:dozy


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool with that swoop for Reus and Vidal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Liverpool with that swoop for Reus and Vidal


wouldn't surprise me if you actually believed this could happen :brodgers


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> Fuck sake Borini. I admire the guys desire to stick around though. Fans love to insult certain players when they leave and discuss 'loyalty' but have a go when a player they may not want shows just that.
> 
> Would prefer him to realise he's surplus requirements at this stage though and it would probably be better for him as well as us for him to move on.


With Europe though, Liverpool would need to have more than 2 strikers though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



RugbyRat said:


> With Europe though, Liverpool would need to have more than 2 strikers though.


we're looking to get rid of Borini and bring in Remy. Sturridge, Remy, Lambert, Aspas is more than capable of playing through this season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bertrand rumour again today.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> we're looking to get rid of Borini and bring in Remy. Sturridge, Remy, Lambert, Aspas is more than capable of playing through this season.


Aspas is probably going to stay at Sevilla though.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Aspas is at Sevilla


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Forgot we loaned him out. Thats brightened my day. Regardless, Sturridge, Remy and Lambert is more than enough for this season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sturridge, Remy, Lambert is fine if you're only using one of them all season. May as well let Borini go when you have a good offer for him on the table and he's surplus to requirements. *


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Sturridge, Remy, Lambert is fine if you're only using one of them all season. May as well let Borini go when you have a good offer for him on the table and he's surplus to requirements. *


I'd think they'd play Sturridge and Remy up top together, with Lambert coming off the bench as an injury sub, which is why I think a fourth striker is needed.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who're they dropping to play two up top?

Can't see the attack being anything but;

Sturridge

Coutinho - Lallana - Sterling

With the 3 being pretty interchangeable.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, there's no way we're starting with two up front. Rodgers did it last season only because the duo of Suarez and Sturridge was in form all season long. After Suarez came back from his suspension, Sturridge was even on the bench for a game or two before the whole SAS thing started


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we played a 4-3-3, then switched to a 3-5-2, then a whole host of different variants. Purely so we could play Suarez and Sturridge together. Now that Suarez is gone i can't see anything other than 4-3-3 or 4-2-3-1 for the majority of the time. 

Sturridge

Coutinho ------------------Sterling

Lallana ---- Hendo

Gerrard​
or flipping the diamond

Sturridge

Coutinho ------------------Sterling
Lallana


Gerrard---- Hendo


​
Could be Markovic to start on the left as well, Coutinho and Sterling can play centrally, Lallana can play wide etc etc. Chuck in the odd appearance for Ibe and Suso as well.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pep apparently in love with Badstuber now. Off to midfield he goes.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Brendan just needs to man up and tell Fabio it's not going to happen for him at Pool. Put in a buyback clause or something if he's that convinced. idc. atm i just want this to be over regardless of whether he ends up here or not. Becoming tedious already and I only heard about it for the first time on Tuesday. I'm fine w/ us paying the money we are for him b/c we know that he suits our style and won't take long to bed in. Can't see any other side matching our offer or them getting a better one.


Twitter talk for the day is that Rodwell is currently looking round our training facilities. Impressed he managed to get there so fast after being on City's bench in america last night.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Pep apparently in love with Badstuber now. Off to midfield he goes.


Badstuber can play as a DM already though can't he? Or am I thinking of someone else?



Shepard said:


> Twitter talk for the day is that Rodwell is currently looking round our training facilities. Impressed he managed to get there so fast after being on City's bench in america last night.


Who's 'our'? Don't know who you support sorry haha. 

Wish he'd go. He's not worked for us at City and whilst he'sa good talent and showed it v Norwich, his fitness is a major issue.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sunderland. We've been reported to have an interest for a while but I've not heard much about it for a few weeks now.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sneijder is with us for 5 seasons more declined Monaco's offer :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Besic in his Everton training gear in Manchester airport going to Thailand with the Everton team.










All but confirmed then, happy with this. Seemed a snide in the world cup, be perfect in the middle next to McCarthy when Barry's legs go.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> Sunderland. We've been reported to have an interest for a while but I've not heard much about it for a few weeks now.


Please, take him. Give us a couple of mil. You bought Johnson off us, take Rodwell too.



Baines On Toast said:


> Besic in his Everton training gear in Manchester airport going to Thailand with the Everton team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great signing for Everton. Think he'll slot in very well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Piazon back out on loan to Frankfurt for the season.

Bayernliga loves our players.

Frank THE LEGEND Lampard has joined NYCFC.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shame for Rodwell, really could have been/be a powerful toure-esque -10 skill points midfielder if he wasnt lumbered with Ledleys knees and Carrolls luck 

Struck down with Hargreaves syndrome, poor lad.

NYCFC - going for Xavi - Lampard - Villa as the 3 marquee players.. 

Nice for the MLS, would have been world class stuff, 5 years ago..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Besic is now confirmed on the official Everton site :lmao



> Martinez said: “The next few days will allow Mo to meet the players, but more importantly it is an opportunity for him to get into optimum condition ahead of the new season.
> 
> “I am looking forward to introducing him to the Everton fans when we come back but first I would like to thank Ferencváros for the way in which they have approached the negotiations. They have been very understanding at this point and we have enjoyed a good working relationship.”


My 100% #ITK record continues.



MrEvans said:


> Great signing for Everton. Think he'll slot in very well.


I'm not going to pretend I know a ton about him but he was brilliant in the Bosnia games at the WC and the manager has been scouting him for a few years now so that's good enough for me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










THE GOAT.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why is he holding the ball in his hands? Does he not know how to use his feet?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> THE GOAT.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Jim White ‏@JimWhite 1m
> Hearing that #Chelsea left-back Patrick van Aanholt close to joining #Sunderland tonight. Clubs trying to agree fee.


ocool. Hope this is as well as going for alonso. Seeing as we only have one actual full back atm


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:hmm: That leaves us with only Luis/Azpi/Ivanovic as full backs if we sell Bertrand too. Could be trouble with injuries.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ake will probably be part of the squad. He's been playing left back in pre-season. Plus the defence is very flexible:

RB: Azpi/Bran/Zouma
LB: Luis/Azpi/Ake
CB: Terry/Cahill/Bran/Zouma/Ake


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ah, didn't know Zouma could play RB. It would be quite nice to see more of Ake after his absence last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, agreed. He should have made a few appearances last year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"Lahm is now a midfield player" according to Guardiola. So Rafinha fulltime RB unless reinforcement. Rode maybe can play there? Unles Bernat can play on the right.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Since when was Kurt Zouma a right back?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Since he's played there in pre-season.

Is he going to get picked there instead of Azpi or Bran? No. Can he cover there if there was a crisis? Yes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Glad that Lampard has signed with NYCFC. Might go watch them when they get started up.

Marin possibly to Besiktas to join Demba Ba. The sooner Marin and Moses are out, the better. Summer cleaning.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> "Lahm is now a midfield player" according to Guardiola. So Rafinha fulltime RB unless reinforcement. Rode maybe can play there? Unles Bernat can play on the right.


boateng


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

but who was CB? Nah, Boa needs to be CB. He was probably the best CB in the league last season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

with badstuber fit it means that boateng can play rb if needed.

or like, play the worlds best rb at rb. pep going for more lunacy points


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Campbell and Mario swap. #ITK


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Boateng Lewandowski Neuer Badstuber Alaba
Lahm Schweinsteiger
Robben Gotze Mueller Ribery​
Because fuck goalkeepers goalkeeping, fuck using the striker position and fuck the best right back in the world playing at right back.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal will only let Vermaelen go if they get Smalling or possibly Jones in return.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Making the best RB in the world a CM to compete with Bastian/Thiago/Martinez :haha*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Arsenal will only let Vermaelen go if they get Smalling or possibly Jones in return.


Not a chance they'd get Jones. I doubt we'd give up Smalling either, dodgy as he is, unless we move for De Vrij.

Pep is trying to be far too smart. At least he has an entire league season to experiment with stuff.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*We're not swapping when we're signing him for depth at that position.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Finally? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28476691


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hibs have signed Scott Allan on a 2 year deal.

Fantastic signing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wouldn't mind Phil Jones. :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We paid 12 million for Smalling and about 16 for Jones, both amounts greater than what we'd give for Vermaelan. Both have time to improve, especially if given time in their chosen positions. 

ArnoldTricky is #notITK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

interview with managala was accidentally put on the city website, not a city player yet due to third party nonsense.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Allan is a cracking signing for Hibs, long overdue.

Mangala looks chuffed to bits to join City , doesn't he.

Also, who are Everton playing while they are in Thailand? I presume it won't be in the North of the country but if it is I might chuck on my Liverpool top and head along.


Edit: just checked, it's against Leicester in Bangkok on Sunday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

from a singular screen grab in a hacked video

good deduction m9.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Robertson offski to Hull unless he rejects them. Obviously highly unlikely, but John Souttar did reject Sunderland last October, so who knows.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wish we'd leak our Vidal video.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yup, great and obviously 100% serious deduction. thx m8.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> Robertson offski to Hull unless he rejects them. Obviously highly unlikely, but John Souttar did reject Sunderland last October, so who knows.


The DU youngsters seem to have their heads screwed on so much better than the young lads at other Scottish clubs. Gauld spoke very well about his reasons for going to Portugal and the rest seem to genuinely think about their long-term development before chasing money. Refreshing to see.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> Hibs have signed Scott Allan on a 2 year deal.
> 
> Fantastic signing


GOAT youngster I've seen until Gauld came along.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> with badstuber fit it means that boateng can play rb if needed.
> 
> or like, play the worlds best rb at rb. pep going for more lunacy points


hey I'm there with you :draper2

Pep has never tried Boateng at RB, mostly b/c he's our only CB with some pace to him. Badstuber was slow before the injury, will probably be even slower now. If he's back to form, I'm happy with the CB duo.

But this Lahm to midfield experiment has been ridiculous.



Seabs said:


> *Making the best RB in the world a CM to compete with Bastian/Thiago/Martinez :haha*


Pep doesn't like Bastian or Thiago as a 6. Martinez is our best 6, but w/e?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The fuck is a 6?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> The fuck is a 6?


defensive midfielder


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

6 = defensive mid
8 = box-to-box mid
10 = attacking midfielder/playmaker
9 = striker/centre forward

Wooo, 'Murican knowing shit.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I used to wear 5 in my defensive mid days. Rebellious.

I now wear 13 as a striker. The number represents my heroes Michael Ballack and Ji-Sung Park. Also no-one else wanted it so I've got used to it after so long.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I thought you were the Man United fan who was also a football referee? Maybe I'm thinking of someone else. All you United lot look and sound alike after a while. :bigron


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Isn't the traditional number for a DM 4? W/E


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm only 22 and I still miss the days when positions were actual words, not numbers.

but FWIW, I would have DM as number 6 if I had to.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> I thought you were the Man United fan who was also a football referee? Maybe I'm thinking of someone else. All you United lot look and sound alike after a while. :bigron


That isn't me. I despise referees, especially at the level I play at.

I'm also much sexier than other United fans, check my avatar for proof. Marouane Vader.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



M-Diggedy said:


> I'm only 22 and I still miss the days when positions were actual words, not numbers.
> 
> but FWIW, I would have DM as number 6 if I had to.


Actually the further in the past you go, the more numbers actually reflected positions. Back in the day, player's didn't have assigned shirt numbers with their names on the back. They were given a shirt based on what position they were playing. Also I believe in England at least, 4 usually meant midfielder while 5 and 6 meant centrebacks.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> Actually the further in the past you go, the more numbers actually reflected positions. Back in the day, player's didn't have assigned shirt numbers with their names on the back. They were given a shirt based on what position they were playing. Also I believe in England at least, 4 usually meant midfielder while 5 and 6 meant centrebacks.


Yeah, fair point. I suppose I meant through my youth - with 4-4-2 and the respective positions being the norm.

I always assumed that it was:
1 - keeper
2 - right back
3 - left back
4/5 - centre back
6 - cm
7 - winger
8 - cm
9/10 strikers
11 - winger

I don't mind the whole number 10 and false 9 chat, that is pretty self-explanatory. I just don't hope that we will refer to a left wing-back as a 3 and an 11 as a left wing free role or some shit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I used to wear 5 in my defensive mid days. Rebellious.
> 
> I now wear 13 as a striker. The number represents my heroes Michael Ballack and Ji-Sung Park. Also no-one else wanted it so I've got used to it after so long.


I had all sorts of numbers playing football but i played in 8 the most iirc. Played all over the place as well. Was a right mid, then a right back, then a centre back then a defensive mid. What i lack in pace i make up for in being dirty as fuck :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I also wear 8, always have. apart from the odd fill in at keeper. started off as a winger, have dem skills but not the pace anymore since my knee op. play as a CM now. passing distribution has been compared to that of Scholes, so has tackling too tho :robben2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



M-Diggedy said:


> Yeah, fair point. I suppose I meant through my youth - with 4-4-2 and the respective positions being the norm.
> 
> I always assumed that it was:
> 1 - keeper
> ...


For a 442 that's correct. I wore 11 or 14, played RW / RB / RWB for most of the career, and upfront for the last few, with a higher than 1 goal per game ratio for 3 seasons


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Am I the only one who believes the 4-4-2 old school numbers to be

1 - keeper
--
2, 5, 6, 3 - defence
--
7, 4, 8, 11 - midfield
--
9, 10 - attack

Obviously there's changes to that with certain players wanting specific numbers but I always went off that as the generic set up.

I used to be a fast winger but after obliterating my ankle I lost a good yard of pace, so I ended up just working with what pace I had left and working on strength to basically be what I am now - the White Drogba. Not even ashamed to admit I've said that out loud to people before. No shame.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"Liverpool transfer news: Brendan Rodgers sets sights on Marco Reus, Dejan Lovren and Ryan Bertrand" is such a conflicting headline. Why do these fucking Bertrand rumours persist? He is atrocious. 



Renegade™;37271529 said:


> I also wear 8, always have. apart from the odd fill in at keeper. started off as a winger, have dem skills but not the pace anymore since my knee op. play as a CM now. passing distribution has been compared to that of Scholes, so has tackling too tho :robben2


I'm pretty much the opposite to you. Had no pace to start with, but i have good fundamentals. Can mark, tackle, good short passing and good heading. Nothing fancy, just doing what i have to. I was our free kick/corner taker as well b/c in the younger age groups the distance i could kick was pretty much perfect for corners. Never got a yellow card but i was warned for dissent about 100 times. Was always good at getting away with things though. There was one game when i was captain where the ref took us aside and told us that he was going to be strict on tackles from behind, no swearing etc etc. 10 mins in i hacked a bloke down, late, from behind, in the box. Broke the guy's ankle, didn't even get called a pen :suarez1


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wore an 8 as well and played in most midfield roles, offence more than defence b/c I'm small and pacey. Started out as a RB tho, and then I Lahm'd the fuck up.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Drogba back at Chelsea fpalm

I really hope the best for him though. He is the GOAT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Am I the only one who believes the 4-4-2 old school numbers to be
> 
> 1 - keeper
> --
> ...





Rush said:


> "Liverpool transfer news: Brendan Rodgers sets sights on Marco Reus, Dejan Lovren and Ryan Bertrand" is such a conflicting headline. Why do these fucking Bertrand rumours persist? He is atrocious.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much the opposite to you. Had no pace to start with, but i have good fundamentals. Can mark, tackle, good short passing and good heading. Nothing fancy, just doing what i have to. I was our free kick/corner taker as well b/c in the younger age groups the distance i could kick was pretty much perfect for corners. Never got a yellow card but i was warned for dissent about 100 times. Was always good at getting away with things though. There was one game when i was captain where the ref took us aside and told us that he was going to be strict on tackles from behind, no swearing etc etc. 10 mins in i hacked a bloke down, late, from behind, in the box.* Broke the guy's ankle*, didn't even get called a pen :suarez1


Piece of shit.

I'm always getting yellows and reds. I tend to get many through unintentionally awful tackles. Do you guys have to pay fines for yellows and reds? I might as well link the referees up to my bank account.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

When I first started playing togger as a kid, my first proper team I was in goal, finished 4th in the league and won the cup. Ace as fuck. Think I was 13 at the time.

Then a few of us joined a new team at the end of the season which consisted of just lads from our school and we joined a different league, I played left and right wing and was number 16, I was made up though because Robben was at Chelsea at the time and he was number 16 so I felt boss. Also I ended up with the number because when the manager brought the new kits out everyone was body slamming each other to get the number they wanted but I really wasn't assed.

After playing on the wings for a couple of years and I turned 16, I discovered underage drinking and girls and thus I got super lazy and realized I couldn't bomb it up and down the wing as fast as I used to be able to do so and stopped playing at the end of the season. 

Now whenever I play in charity games or play 5 aside or 7 aside depending on numbers then I'll just play CB. 

The league I played in from 14-16 was nuts. We played against some teams from proper rough areas of Liverpool, like Toxteth which is the all black/minority part of the city, Speke and Dingle which are bad for violence, half the games would end up in mass-brawls and threats of "watch what happens to you after the game lad, you're dead" etc. 

Boss times.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't think so, then again i never got one so :brodgers No idea if any other association had this rule brought in but around the time i was in under 15's they brought in the no swearing rule. Anyone caught saying something got an instant red. Was the dirt worst rule. Remember a bloke in the other team getting sent off your saying 'fuck yeah' when they scored to go 1-0 up. 

To be fair, it was only a tiny crack. No one knew until later on. He just got carried off and sat on the bench the rest of the game. Worst injury i saw on a football field was my mate breaking his femur. Could hear the bone crack at the halfway line where i was. Was such an nothing incident as well. Keeper went up grabbed the ball, my mate was playing striker and was chasing it down. He dodged the keeper and fell over on the ground which cracked it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Usually depends on the ref, regarding dissent. I get away with fuck off most of the time but I've had a red before for 'how many of these lot have sucked you off, you cheating ******' as well as a 4 match ban for homophobia. Wanker. 

I didn't break my ankle in a game, I was pissing about on a building site as a kid and fell through a roof. Promising career ruined by being a tit. Well I'd not have been a pro but I'd certainly be faster than I am now.

We've had a few like that Moz, although nowhere near as bad as I assume it is/was there. We play a team of Pakistani lads in our league which turns into a racial war frequently.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There are some great sites to be seen in amateur/pub football.. 

Saw a keeper rolled up in the netting and beaten with football boots for conceeding a last min pen.

Seen a guy on the side line, scream at the ref, walk off, and then try to run the ref over in his Golf.

Had to play a game for the army, with the snow camoflague netting on the goal, coz we coulnt find ours on the day, looks awesome!!

My old man in a game, promised his brother (who was over on hol), he bag a hat-trick. finds out on the day playing CB, manages to get 2 from corners, last min 7-1 up, traps the ball turns his own keep to cries of "BOB...Noooooooooo!!" cue the ball drilled top corner and my old celebrating and sliding on his knees to his brother like it was the world cup final winner...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wore the #10, liked to play in the hole mostly because I was only really interested in picking up the ball and running at defenders, trying tricks etc. I hated actual running and having to defend. Spent hours down the park perfecting my stepovers. Although my manager would just play me as an out-and-out striker because it was pretty much just FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO and nothing else back then. We played an odd system with one sweeper and one regular CB but it worked well and we ended up going unbeaten for almost three years. That actually led me to the highlight of my football career, because we had been so successful we managed to get a game against a Swindon Town youth team and three of us were picked up for trials. Me, our keeper, and another guy who was actually a year older than the rest of us and didn't even play for our team. He was just in that game because he was the manager's son :lol

Anyway, I went to a couple of training sessions, then my big chance, game day, I played 45 minutes as a lone striker most of which I spent running about like a mad man just trying to get involved in the game, barely touched the ball and when I did I was too tired to do anything but pass it back into the midfield. The manager thanked me after the game, said he'd be in touch and I never heard from him again :downing



Baines On Toast said:


> After playing on the wings for a couple of years and I turned 16, I discovered underage drinking and girls and thus I got super lazy and realized I couldn't bomb it up and down the wing as fast as I used to be able to do so and stopped playing at the end of the season.
> 
> Now whenever I play in charity games or play 5 aside or 7 aside depending on numbers then I'll just play CB.


This is the same as me but instead I just gave up playing altogether and quit the team :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I was tiny so I always got played as a lone target man up front. That sentence gives a good insight into what football as grass roots level is like over here. *


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Am I the only one who believes the 4-4-2 old school numbers to be
> 
> 1 - keeper
> --
> ...


That's how it always use to be, at least that's what I remember.

I use to play Left Wing and wear 11 because Overmars is a boss. I use to score at least a goal every game and my assists tally was probably pretty handy as well. I use to have 2 players mark me every match as well, but just use to out pace them or get a good kicking.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Piece of shit.
> 
> I'm always getting yellows and reds. I tend to get many through unintentionally awful tackles. Do you guys have to pay fines for yellows and reds? I might as well link the referees up to my bank account.


£10 for yellows, £20 for reds in the league I played in last season, on top of my £20 subs every month.

As a CDM, I was psychically feeling my wallet get thinner every time I was outpaced and went through some skinny little fucker who thought he was Ronaldo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're on a better deal than me then. We were on £17 for yellows and £32 for reds. No idea who pulled those numbers out if their arse but they're ridiculous. I had a check on our Facebook page earlier on at my stats last season. I wasn't very prolific  I'm the only striker in the first 11, started all games that I wasn't banned for (26 league, 5 cup) and scored 20. Which doesn't sound bad but the two wingers got 34 and 35. I'm just a battering ram basically, 95% tap ins with one screamer from time to time. I also got booked 14 times and sent off twice. Which cost me a lot no doubt. Just over £300, all for being a dirty shite. Add subs to that and it's looking at about £500. Cheeky cunts taking a weeks wage (well a bit over) off me yearly.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> You're on a better deal than me then. We were on £17 for yellows and £32 for reds. No idea who pulled those numbers out if their arse but they're ridiculous. I had a check on our Facebook page earlier on at my stats last season. I wasn't very prolific  I'm the only striker in the first 11, started all games that I wasn't banned for (26 league, 5 cup) and scored 20. Which doesn't sound bad but the two wingers got 34 and 35. I'm just a battering ram basically, 95% tap ins with one screamer from time to time. I also got booked 14 times and sent off twice. Which cost me a lot no doubt. Just over £300, all for being a dirty shite. Add subs to that and it's looking at about £500. Cheeky cunts taking a weeks wage (well a bit over) off me yearly.


I'm not clinical enough to play up front. I totally pulled a Torres when I played up front once, ball squared to me and all I had to do was tap it in and I somehow put it on the outside of the post. Prefer my defensive position hahah. I can hit a solid freekick though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I could do a job for West Ham. They might need me with the donkey being injured again.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

West Ham could use anyone up front tbh :kobe10


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I'm not clinical enough to play up front. I totally pulled a Torres when I played up front once, ball squared to me and all I had to do was tap it in and I somehow put it on the outside of the post. Prefer my defensive position hahah. I can hit a solid freekick though.


I couldn't play up front either, even though I was probably the best finisher in the team. Was more effective coming from the wing for some reason. I loved playing just behind the strikers as well. That was my first position until I asked to be played as a winger.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We didn't want to spend £10m on Ben Davies, even though he is a quality, young LB. We don't want to overpay for Moreno (how ironic given our past transfers), so the next best thing is Bertrand?

I swear if it wasn't for the Chelsea connection, we wouldn't even be looking at him TBH.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> I couldn't play up front either, even though I was probably the best finisher in the team. Was more effective coming from the wing for some reason. I loved playing just behind the strikers as well. That was my first position until I asked to be played as a winger.


I could play with a partner and hold the ball up and what not, but only played up front 3 times anyway. One time with a partner and I put a perfect cross into the box and all he had to do was tap it in and he tried chipping the keeper from like 8 feet away. :|


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How do you even get that many cards playing as a striker Vader? Unless your refs are just harsh as fuck.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> How do you even get that many cards playing as a striker Vader? Unless your refs are just harsh as fuck.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> How do you even get that many cards playing as a striker Vader? Unless your refs are just harsh as fuck.


I go in with elbows a fair bit but I'd say most of them are from pulling them back if they're trying to counter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

drogba is surely a coach first, player second at this stage.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 2m
#LFC and #SaintsFC have agreed a £20m fee for Lovren. Medical will happen in the UK on Saturday.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports out that we've signed Casillas and are offering him £100k a week!

Oh dear... I really hope this is just one of those rumors...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










carvalho, mutu and wayne bridge coming next i presume


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> carvalho, mutu and wayne bridge coming next i presume


After Kežman.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Drogba :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> After Kežman.


Mateja Kežman is retired mate.

#PremierLeagueBantzDenied


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










The King is back. He can be 36 or 56, it doesn't matter, he needs to end his career at Chelsea and with Jose here it was only a matter of time. Same thing with Lampard in two years. They wanted to work together again since 2007 and now is the perfect opportunity. Didier is obviously not coming back to start 50 games a season but he still has plenty to offer on the pitch and in the dressing room. His leadership and presence in the club is huge, especially now when it's just Terry, Cech and Ivan. 

Can't wait for the new season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fucking hell. 

What a terrible move by Drogba. It really should have ended with his last kick of a ball for Chelsea winning them the CL.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> What a terrible move by Drogba. It really should have ended with his last kick of a ball for Chelsea winning them the CL.


This basically.

Should have just retired and returned as a Coach.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Welcome back to Everton then, Lukaku.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Think it means less games for Torres rather than Lukaku/replacement.

Costa/Lukaku or a replacement/Drogba/Torres is what I expect the pecking order to be. Could be an attempt in trying to push Torres out the door as well. Let's not forget Lukaku worships the ground Drogba walks on.

If Drogba had no other offers, then I don't mind him coming back, as he's a legend and if he needed help getting a club we have to be there for him as this is his home. But personally, I wouldn't have brought him back if there were other offers (and reportedly they were).

But oh well. It is what it is. Welcome back. Enjoy your final run before retirement next seaon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm sure Rom worships the ground he walks on so much he want to drop further behind to the old man.

Torres isn't going anywhere so it leaves us with the situation that Rom is on his way.

Sooner you accept it Joel, the easier it'll be.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Costa - Drogba - Torres

Inspiring.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm with EGame. As much as I love Drogba, I do wish he hadn't come back as a player at all. The way he left was perfect.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"Am I fed up being compared with Drogba? Yes. In the beginning it was nice to hear that, but every player wants to make his own name."

"I want to make my own style of play, I want to be myself. I want the people to say "this is Romelu Lukaku", not the new Drogba."

"I want to play as much as I can in the next two years so at 21 I can be where I want to be."

I doubt someone with an ego like Rom would enjoy not only being a benchwarmer to Costa, but behind Torres & Drogba as it stands.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I'm sure Rom worships the ground he walks on so much he want to drop further behind to the old man.
> 
> Torres isn't going anywhere so it leaves us with the situation that Rom is on his way.
> 
> Sooner you accept it Joel, the easier it'll be.


He won't be behind Drogba or Torres if he stays :Jordan

If he goes I don't think Bill can afford him, lad. Fighting over £1-2m for Barry and you think he can afford Rom? :ken


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jose:


> 'He’s coming because he’s one of the best strikers in Europe. I know his personality very well and I know if he comes back he’s not protected by history or what he’s done for this club previously. He is coming with the mentality to make more history.'


According to reports Juve were the other option but he was never going to say no to Jose. I didn't want him to leave in 2012 and what he did in the past will never change. Great to see him back in the club, he still has big games in him to win for us and he's coming back exactly at the right time when we need his influence and leadership in the dressing room.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Man, Jose can say that all he wants, but he's back because we lost Cole and Lampard; two massive influences in the dressing room this summer and he wanted to bring in someone who is in that mould and Drogba was available on a free.

Let's be honest, he's not close to being one of the top strikers in Europe anymore. You could argue he wasn't one when he left in 2012 either. I don't know how much he has left to offer on the pitch. Maybe he can come on in the last 10-15mins in some games if we need a goal, idk.

He should have retired after the World Cup and came back here as a coach.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Mateja Kežman is retired mate.
> 
> #PremierLeagueBantzDenied


So is Wayne Bridge. The joke was full of holes from the start.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

no it wasnt i picked 3 random players who played with drogba when he signed.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bebe on Benfica. Official now. Amount paid not revealed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

€3m and 50% sell on clause


sad to see him go..........


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well im sad to see him coming. But is just one more scrub. This time we will try to win with, and only, scrubs. We will keep only 3 starters from last season on the roster. Amazing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it was a free, the 3 mil is potential add ons.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*











an actual left back that isn't on loan. wooo. (pls don't be shit)


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Ospina to le Arsenal it is. That's GK sorted now we just need a DM. I'm thinking Morgan Schneiderlan. If Verm goes then a CB as well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> an actual left back that isn't on loan. wooo. (pls don't be shit)


Heard on Chelsea forums last year that he progressed well, but is still kinda iffy when it comes to defending. Really hope he does well though (Y)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> Jose:
> 
> 
> According to reports Juve were the other option but he was never going to say no to Jose. I didn't want him to leave in 2012 and what he did in the past will never change. Great to see him back in the club, he still has big games in him to win for us and he's coming back exactly at the right time when we need his influence and leadership in the dressing room.





Joel said:


> Man, Jose can say that all he wants, but he's back because we lost Cole and Lampard; two massive influences in the dressing room this summer and he wanted to bring in someone who is in that mould and Drogba was available on a free.
> 
> Let's be honest, he's not close to being one of the top strikers in Europe anymore. You could argue he wasn't one when he left in 2012 either. I don't know how much he has left to offer on the pitch. Maybe he can come on in the last 10-15mins in some games if we need a goal, idk.
> 
> He should have retired after the World Cup and came back here as a coach.


Joel, you're just making stuff up now.

Losing Rom has got you messed up, just accept it breh.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I thought Sunderland were signing Marcos Alonso on a perm?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we still could be. we just only have Billy Jones as an actual fullback atm and we've just went away on a training camp. in our friendlies so far we've played two teenage wingers at rb and put Jones on the left. We probably still need Alonso just in terms of depth (that and he has better hair)


also fiorentina are being arsey about the price or something. i think we want to give them diakite and they don't want him. idk really #notitk


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Man, Jose can say that all he wants, but he's back because we lost Cole and Lampard; two massive influences in the dressing room this summer and he wanted to bring in someone who is in that mould and Drogba was available on a free.


Jose could have kept one or both or Cole or Lampard though. I would say that Cole is more useful than Drogba at this point in time on the pitch as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He wanted both to stay. But either the club didn't, or they didn't.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You could understand why Cole would leave, he's still more than capable in the right team. I respect that he still wants to play at the top level when he could have easily taken a heap of cash from an MLS team or sat on Chelsea's bench for a season or two.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ben Smith ‏@bensmithbbc

I'm told Arsenal want Morgan Schneiderlin AND Callum Chambers from Southampton. Spurs have also made an enquiry for Jay Rodriguez


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton feeling like Sean Bean


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> What a terrible move by Drogba. It really should have ended with his last kick of a ball for Chelsea winning them the CL.



IMO

Dude had the perfect ending to his Chelsea career. Why he's gone back I have no idea but guess good on the guy. Wouldnt be shocked if he's gone this time next summer again though.

As for Southampton I legit do wonder if they will have a 23 man team come next month with the way their squad is being picked apart :duck


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cardiff have had a 3.25m turned down for José Fonte who has turned down a 2 year contract extension. 

Lol, replacing Fonte and Lovren with Van Dijk and Vlaar it seems.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lampard talked about a move to the MLS for a few years now, he probably thought that it was the right time for a new environment, he's coming back in two years, for a final season or as Jose's assistant. Hopefully, as Jose said, he will be the one to replace him when the time's right. 

Cole wanted to be first choice (rightfully so) and there's no rotation in a Mourinho defensive unit, I wanted him to stay but he made the right move for himself. 

I don't think Lampard and Cole leaving or staying had an effect on Drogba coming back, it was always going to happen IMO. Mourinho started to talk about a return almost a year ago and Didier wanted to work with Jose since 2007, he almost left the club with him that year and in 2009 IIRC. From what I've seen in the last year, he obviously lost some athleticism and sharpness but he won Gala 4 points against Juve almost on his own in the CL, won them the super cup and created their only two chances against Chelsea in Turkey. His hold up play and aerial ability are still fantastic, with more intense training and better service from the players around him he's still a game changer that will give 100% when he plays. I think it's going to be great to see him playing for Chelsea under Mourinho again, should be a big season.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

this is just heavenly



Spoiler: godlike


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gotta admit that kit is sexy as fuck


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That City kit is sexy AF no lie.
And poor poor Southampton. I almost feel bad that Arsenal is going to take Schnidi and Chambers from them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Drogba signing isn't that bad, once you get the "perfect ending" with the last kick to win the CL out of the way. He won't play much more of a part than being a forward who can hold the ball up in the last 15-20 minutes, or possibly bring in a late goal. I much prefer signing Drogba to a one year deal to signing Eto'o last year, especially since Drogba is more than likely a 3rd or 4th option while Eto'o was rivaling with Torres for first place last season. Plus Drogba loves the club, if he really wants to play one last time for us, its fine by me.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

When will this summer bloody end


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ali Dia said:


> When will this summer bloody end


When Southampton is ashes, the transfer window has my permission to end.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

poor Southampton being punished for having a good season. Liverpool trying to kill them off :brodgers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

van Gaal, in his press conference, effectively confirms interest in Strootman, if he returns well from his injury. a possible january move.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

griezmann to atletico may be happening soon

these are the type of deals that they need to make.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton. How much would they have made this summer? At least they got top prices for their players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

20 for lovern. 25 for lallana. 30 for shaw.

75 mil pounds.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> 20 for lovern. 25 for lallana. 30 for shaw.
> 
> 75 mil pounds.


Plus, looks like another £16m for Chambers and maybe £20m+ for Schneiderlin.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atletico always seem prepared to reinvest the money they bring in. Not shocked to hear they'll be in for big names. I think they'll compete for the league again although will probably fall short.

Not sure why Chambers would go to Arsenal to sit behind Debuchy, unless one is going to play on the left.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The money is only good if you reinvest it well. We needed to bring in 3 players post season to improve the squad. With 6 likely going out, that means we need at least like 6-7 more players now need 6-7 on top of the 2 unproven players we brought in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Chambers wouldn't be an idiot to think he could break in ahead of Debuchy maybe by next season but he also has to be given the opportunity in games that matter first so yay for another promising English player likely to barely get any playing time just because a big club wanted to snap him up early and put him on their bench.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I can't believe Arsenal have just bought a right-back and then gone and bought another one for more money to be his back-up.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd stay at Southampton if I was Chambers, he'll get more recognition this year and at his age it'll do nothing for him to be on the bench - which, despite Debuchy being shit, is where he'll be at Arse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

southampton reaping the rewards for doing it the right way

at least the wont fail ffp. im sure they'll be stoked with that. plus every team they want to buy players from demanding a premium now.

lucky southampton.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's pretty funny how Southampton have sold all these young players for huge fees, but the best player they produced only went for 7M, being Bale. If I were a conspiracy theorist, I'd wonder if maybe it were because he's Welsh rather than English, he didn't demand as high a fee, but I'm not, so I won't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

16 mil for a 19 year old full back is a fair bit of dosh not 30 mil dosh but still a lot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> It's pretty funny how Southampton have sold all these young players for huge fees, but the best player they produced only went for 7M, being Bale. If I were a conspiracy theorist, I'd wonder if maybe it were because he's Welsh rather than English, he didn't demand as high a fee, but I'm not, so I won't.


They were a championship side at the time, who needed the cash desperately to avoid administration. Of course they later did go into admininistration and got relegated to league 1.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They sold Walcott to Arsenal for twice that at a similar time, but that is a fair point. It's easy to forget that when Bale was sold he was mostly recognised as a left back too, and I think it's fair to say that he's since proven that defending isn't exactly his strong suit.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> It's pretty funny how Southampton have sold all these young players for huge fees, but the best player they produced only went for 7M, being Bale. If I were a conspiracy theorist, I'd wonder if maybe it were because he's Welsh rather than English, he didn't demand as high a fee, but I'm not, so I won't.


He left Southampton as a relatively untested 17 year-old left-back who'd only played Championship football, as opposed to the likes of Shaw and Lallana who've had good seasons in the Premier League. Pretty much nobody saw him turning into the mega star that he is now when he left Southampton.

Plus you've got to take into account the inflated prices of today's market and the fact that at the time Southampton were pretty desperate for cash. Right now they're under virtually no pressure at all to sell their talents, hence they're in a position to be able to ask for these silly amounts of money.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool with a £14.2M bid for Shaqiri...

Surely that wont happen.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That would be a great buy for Liverpool if they can get him. He has that similar sort of flair and personality as Suarez in how he makes things happen for his team, so while he wouldn't be a like for like Suarez replacement in terms of position, he'd be a create replacement in terms of creativity. I can't figure out why Pep would let him go, but I guess he figure he has enough individually minded players at Bayern. If it were me though I'd turf Ribery and go with Shaqiri given their ages.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeh Bale was always destined to be an attacker. At the time he was running matches from left back and was a set piece specialist. His defending ability was all down to pace. As opposed to Shaw for instance who has great positional sense.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We seem to enjoy paying good money to Soton. After £10m for Walcott in 2006 and £12m for Chamberlain in 2011, we're again paying a serious sum for another Southampton starlet. I think he's going to be playing both RB and LB. Monreal is a pubber and Gibbs is Mr. Inconsistent/Injured, so he'll get plenty of game time for us.

Now, let's get that CM/DM before wrapping up our transfers. We won't buy a striker now, so it's important we get a strong CM/DM to play alongside Ramsey.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Liverpool with a £14.2M bid for Shaqiri...
> 
> Surely that wont happen.


Bayern did say he is not for sale, and i doubt that would be his price TBH. Would like him though.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just what has been said. I didnt believe the price either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I reckon we'd sell him if anything 25 mil euro plus bid came in.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So next season Southampton will have a team full of bought imports? ruining the game...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> southampton reaping the rewards for doing it the right way
> 
> at least the wont fail ffp. im sure they'll be stoked with that. plus every team they want to buy players from demanding a premium now.
> 
> lucky southampton.


Eh?

They've still turned over huge money, it's not like these clubs are stealing away their players. They're getting value for just about all of them.

They are doing it the right way as long as they continue with what they're doing, which is on the owners and management. I'm pretty sure I heard they sacked a lot of their youth coaching staff, which is incredible considering they've probably been the most productive academy in England over the last 10 years or so.

If they reinvest the money and continue to develop young players, then they can still progress as a club. Not sure if they will reinvest it though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports in Spain saying Di Maria to PSG is done. 

Madrid are suiciding and I love it. 

Nothing like selling your best player of last season and signing overrated Bayern reject and some kid who had his breakthrough at the WC for 80m.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kroos isn't overrated. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Eh?
> 
> They've still turned over huge money, it's not like these clubs are stealing away their players. They're getting value for just about all of them.
> 
> ...


and as long as they continue what they're doing, the bigger clubs come and cherry pick those talents. then are forced to scramble and replace them while others reap the years worth of investment and hard work put into the likes of shaw, walcott, bale, lallana and more. then southampton get to sit in midtable until their next line of talents come through, have a breakout season and the process repeats.

lucky southampton. there is no progression. only the odd season where they finish higher than expected.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> and as long as they continue what they're doing, the bigger clubs come and cherry pick those talents. then are forced to scramble and replace them while others reap the years worth of investment and hard work put into the likes of shaw, walcott, bale, lallana and more. then southampton get to sit in midtable until their next line of talents come through, have a breakout season and the process repeats.
> 
> lucky southampton. there is no progression. only the odd season where they finish higher than expected.


No progression?

3 years ago they were in League One ffs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

im quite obviously not talking about three years ago


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Then why are you saying a club like Southampton can't progress when no club in English football has progressed more in the last 3 years? Then bring up Bale, Walcott etc.

The glass ceiling that exists for them would exist with or without FFP. Top clubs buying the best players from lower league/mid table clubs isn't a new thing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

is this all because of ffp and why city suck at it? :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Then why are you saying a club like Southampton can't progress when no club in English football has progressed more in the last 3 years? Then bring up Bale, Walcott etc.
> 
> The glass ceiling that exists for them would exist with or without FFP. Top clubs buying the best players from lower league/mid table clubs isn't a new thing.


bale and walcott weren't critical to their successes to progress. 

no it's not, but there is no more added pressure on clubs to sell their players to bigger clubs than ever.



Femto said:


> is this all because of ffp and why city suck at it? :lmao


no it's because it's blatantly unfair and hurts clubs like southampton

i couldn't care less about this pathetic 1 year wet lettuce leaf hit. i'm concerned at how the gap between the big clubs is only going to continue to shift in the future, which is horrible, no one wants leagues where 1 or 2 clubs continually dominate commercially, allowing them to translate that to onfield success.

city will likely break a profit next season and we never have anything to worry about afterwards. it's all just out to make sure that no one outside a select few can ever succeed in england again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

what would be the solution tho? You can't expect top teams to not go after their players (who're mostly english to boot) if they're available.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it should be a debt based problem. big clubs have hundreds of millions of dollars worth of debt, but are still able to go out and spend 100+ in a window.

if you're not in a poor financial position, why should you theoretically not be allowed to spend money?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Had a quick look at the transfers done so far and Newcastle look to have done some decent business whilst Villa's signings are hilariously bad :lmao Senderos, Richardson and Cole? Why? All shit, two of them have never been good and further increases my VILLA FOR RELEGATION belief.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> it should be a debt based problem. big clubs have hundreds of millions of dollars worth of debt, but are still able to go out and spend 100+ in a window.
> 
> if you're not in a poor financial position, why should you theoretically not be allowed to spend money?


are clubs in England heavy in debt? I know the Spanish teams are but.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I agree with what Kiz is saying even if it seems like some aren't grasping his point. Southampton last season had developed a great squad through their great academy and smart + cheap investments. Yes they had progressed a long way but last season they hit that glass ceiling and there's no way they'll smash through because of the culture of top flight football these days. Southampton have arguably one of the best academies for producing genuine talent in the world and they had a great team with a great manager getting them playing great football that was getting them great results. They were doing everything right. 10-15 years ago they'd probably be looking at finishing top 4 the following season by keeping hold of all of their valuable assets and improving the team further. That's just not possible now since the big money owners essentially turned football leagues in a near monopoly for themselves. Now if you're not a Chelsea, City, Utd, etc with owners who can allow you to spend a net transfer fee of over £50m season after season routinely then it's impossible to have sustainable success. Sure you might get the odd season like Atletico but then the moneybags spend even more and suck up the talent from the clubs like Atletico and Southampton who have to sell and can't build on the success they created for themselves. Just look at the attitude from Southampton's players this summer as the moneybag clubs came calling. They all wanted to go and it's because they know that a club like Southampton can never break through that glass ceiling until they have an owner invest like City and Chelsea had. They see that and the players quickly realise they have to join a Utd or a Chelsea to have any chance of actually winning league titles. Southampton are forced to break up this great squad they developed and their progression ends.

Edit: There's really not much that can be done about it either unless you introduce something resembling a salary cap where teams can only have a 23 man squad that cost them so much in transfer fees or wages. Or a net transfer fee restriction forcing them to sell players back to the Southampton's of the world if they want to make big money signings. That would stop them having players like Isco just sitting on a bench all season too. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

chelsea have about 900 mil in debts with roman's holding company fordstam. i'm not 100% sure how those debts work though

utd are around 300 mil, villa 200, qpr 150. clubs like liverpool, newcastle, arsenal are all around 100. the rest are spread. very few are at 0 or <10 mil

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/may/01/premier-league-accounts-club-by-club-david-conn

that's a better explanation


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Then why are you saying a club like Southampton can't progress when no club in English football has progressed more in the last 3 years? Then bring up Bale, Walcott etc.
> 
> The glass ceiling that exists for them would exist with or without FFP. Top clubs buying the best players from lower league/mid table clubs isn't a new thing.


He's blatantly saying there'll be no progression for the club in the future. Doomed to forever be a selling club. Bring up talents, sell them to big teams and the cycle starts again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






*IT'S ON*

Sky Bet ‏@SkyBet 7m
BETTING SUSPENDED on Romelu Lukaku's next club after we have seen a flood of money come in for him to join Wolfsburg!

*IT'S OFF*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently lukaku is in germany too.

im sorry moz


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours on another forum I frequent that Southampton could be getting Jenkinson from Arsenal as part of the Chambers deal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think I'm done for the season if we go into it with Costa/Drogba/Torres.

SkyBet is bollocks though. I remember when they suspended bettings on Modric to Chelsea and it got me excited :sad:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I think I'm done for the season if we go into it with Costa/Drogba/Torres.
> 
> SkyBet is bollocks though. I remember when they suspended bettings on Modric to Chelsea and it got me excited :sad:


Heard Malouda is coming back because he's a legend and wants to finish his career at the club.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Awesome.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wolfsburg is looking to build a UCL quality team it feels like.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who else have they bought/interested in?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Who else have they bought/interested in?


Luiz Gustavo & Kevin De Bruyne they bought like last season


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They got Aaron Hunt on a free, which is quality. And Sebastian Jung, a bright FB prospect.

And they already had a quality team anyway. Naldo, Knoche, Ricardo Rodriguez, Gustavo, Junior Malanda, Caligiuri, Vierinha, Perisic, De Bruyne, Maxi Arnold are all quality.

And Benaglio is a solid GK.

edit:



--------------Lukaku
--Perisic---De Bruyne---Arnold
---------Gustavo----Hunt
-Rodriguez--Naldo--Knoche-----Jung
---------------Benaglio

looks very good tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Valdes to Bayern apparently.

Keylor to Madrid.

lulz


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Valdes to Bayern??

Victor Valdes???


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah that one. 

Doesn't surprise me in the least. Monaco fucked him over now Pep wants to bring him into Bayern, just like how he wanted to bring Abidal last season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Valdes and Neuer as GK choices? :mark:

I guess it'd be okay for him to be 2nd choice for now b/c of him recovering from injury, but would he be happy with it longterm?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Valdes gonna replace Neuer, when Neuer is ready to make the step up to Real Madrid :kroos


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Valdes gonna replace Neuer, when Neuer is ready to make the step up to Real Madrid :kroos


But then Neuer wouldn't get to play at the Westfalenstadion as often.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That Wolfsburg team does look pretty good. No idea who Knoche and Arnold are though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

arnold is a supreme young talent. another one off the production line. youngest ever wolfsburg player, younger than draxler and only has 5 less goals in about 70 less appearances.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

To add to what Kiz said, Robin Knoche is a young defender (also of Wolfsburg youth) in the mold of Mats Hummels, but with more pace but less leadership qualities. He has an eye for a great pass and can bring a ball out of defence really well.

He is prone to an error or two but I think he'd be incredible in a possession based team. I've been hoping for us to go for him for a while now.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I can't wait for the Chivas vs. Bayern and MLS All-Stars vs Bayern :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Knoche pronounced as nosh? If so, LOL.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> I can't wait for the Chivas vs. Bayern and MLS All-Stars vs Bayern :mark:


Are we talking Chivas USA or Original Chivas? Because if it's the latter then I might catch it, if only to watch FM GOD Carlos Fierro in action.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

K-no-keh


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> I can't wait for the Chivas vs. Bayern and MLS All-Stars vs Bayern :mark:


The all star game does look intriguing... though will Yedlin still qualify for that game or will he be out for Roma by then? Not entirely sure there. Still wish Milan had made some decent noise in the transfer market though... seeing Roma get what could be a great young talent just further drove the point hom how much rebuilding Milan has to do. And Inzaghi will sadly get the blame despite it being a near decade long collapse he has to clean up from.

That first matchday needs to get here already. These last few weeks have been too long.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Did Allegri seriously say Juve need another striker? :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Did Allegri seriously say Juve need another striker? :lmao


Reminds me of early last season when Chelsea had about eight attacking midfielders at once. Morata, Tevez and Llorente are all any team in a 3-5-2 / 5-3-2 needs. You've got youngsters as backup already so I don't see what signing another would do.

Another CB I can understand. But a striker?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> BILD VfL Wolfsburg @BILD_Wolfsburg · 43m
> 
> Klaus Allofs dementiert derweil Meldungen aus Italien, England, Belgien, VfL habe 28 Mio für Lukaku geboten: "Das sicher nicht."


So that's Wolfsburg's Director of Football saying "definitely not" on the Lukaku stories today.

Moz... Is it back on? :ken


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*IT'S NEVER BEEN MORE ON*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku reminds me of Adebayor a little bit plays well when he's on loan somewere but I could imagine him becoming lazy when he signs on a permanent hope I am wrong though


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://talksport.com/football/exclusive-lukaku-wants-permanent-everton-move-claims-toffees-official-140726104045



> Romelu Lukaku wants to leave Chelsea and make a permanent switch to Everton this summer, the Toffees’ head of recruitment Ian Atkins has told talkSPORT.
> 
> Lukaku enjoyed great success on loan at Goodison Park last season, netting 19 goals in 33 appearances to fire the Merseyside outfit to a fifth place finish.
> 
> ...


*THE SWITCH IS SET TO SO FUCKING ON*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Milan's lack of action during the summer this far frustrates me. A team that should normally ALWAYS be in the champions league finishes 8th and yet no real steps are made for improvement. 

We give a club legend who has like no coaching experience the responsibility to clean the whole mess up yet give him a transfer budget of 20 million euros. Roughky the equivalent of a 30 year old French centre back. How exactly will that fix our problems? *sigh*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Reminds me of early last season when Chelsea had about eight attacking midfielders at once. Morata, Tevez and Llorente are all any team in a 3-5-2 / 5-3-2 needs. You've got youngsters as backup already so I don't see what signing another would do.
> 
> Another CB I can understand. But a striker?


Juve will probably be playing in a 4-3-3 next season so the choice for another striker is even more unlogical tbh 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Less of the double posting, please mate.

Thanks.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> *Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History*


*Just in case anyone glossed over it.*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't disrespect me Moz


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> Don't disrespect me Moz


https://vine.co/v/M07Z2Wd01l9

Missed you xx

Any chance of getting with the times and letting us post actual Vines? 

The bantz would be improved x100000 times.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> https://vine.co/v/M07Z2Wd01l9
> 
> Missed you xx
> 
> ...


Missed you too bro, if the Lukaku deal doesnt work out THERE'S ALWAYS THIS BIG BELGIAN TO HELP YOU OUT


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> Missed you too bro, if the Lukaku deal doesnt work out THERE'S ALWAYS THIS BIG BELGIAN TO HELP YOU OUT


Don't worry breh, Lukaku has never been more on in my entire time as an official #ITK.

The scenes are going to be glorious. I'm going to be throwing windmills all over the show whilst Joel is crying tears of WRONGNESS in the corner.

SCENES!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Don't worry breh, Lukaku has never been more on in my entire time as an official #ITK.
> 
> The scenes are going to be glorious. I'm going to be throwing windmills all over the show whilst Joel is crying tears of WRONGNESS in the corner.
> 
> SCENES!


Personally I think Everton is a class below him (im sorry) Lukaku has proven himself 2 seasons in a row in the premier league. Time for some Champions League football. A move to perhaps Dortmund, Leverkusen, Schalke or even Wolfsburg would be best for him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He certainly didn't look like a class above Everton in any of his games during 2014.

Roflcopters at the Wolfsburg shout, what round do they go into the CL this coming season, la?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> He certainly didn't look like a class above Everton in any of his games during 2014.
> 
> Roflcopters at the Wolfsburg shout, what round do they go into the CL this coming season, la?


Well they certainly have more chance of a top 4 finish then Everton. 

Ofcourse he didn't look a class above Everton because Everton looked better because of him. If he's at a team that can play at a high level without him, he'll only lift them further. If everton manage to get to the fifth spot without him this year I'll eat my words.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> Well they certainly have more chance of a top 4 finish then Everton.
> 
> Ofcourse he didn't look a class above Everton because Everton looked better because of him. If he's at a team that can play at a high level without him, he'll only lift them further. If everton manage to get to the fifth spot without him this year I'll eat my words.


Lukaku is perfect for Everton and Everton are going to keep growing under Martinez. Wolfsburg are a nothing team in a league where there's only 1 real team and everyone fights for the scraps below.

Everton in a league where at least 3 teams in the past 3 years have either won or been shoed in for strong showing in the UCL and compete at the top half of that league.

Everton aren't below Lukaku at all, for a young striker not in his prime, they're the perfect team for him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This guy gets it ^



Meki said:


> Well they certainly have more chance of a top 4 finish then Everton.
> 
> Ofcourse he didn't look a class above Everton because Everton looked better because of him. If he's at a team that can play at a high level without him, he'll only lift them further. If everton manage to get to the fifth spot without him this year I'll eat my words.


Well, yeah, because the German league is pure mince. 

You just said Everton are a class below Lukaku, make up your mind plesz.

If you mean Everton looked better because of him due to his poor first touch and link up play, then you are completely correct.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> This guy gets it ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously your evaluation of Everton is different than mine, all I'm saying is that I don't expect Everton to be top 6 this season. I might be biased because I'm Belgian but I don't think Lukaku should be playing at a midtable team in the Premier League. I'd prefer a top 5 Bundesliga team to that any day of the week. He may be off to Everton though but I'd rather have him elsewhere


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> Obviously your evaluation of Everton is different than mine, all I'm saying is that I don't expect Everton to be top 6 this season. I might be biased because I'm Belgian but I don't think Lukaku should be playing at a midtable team in the Premier League. I'd prefer a top 5 Bundesliga team to that any day of the week. He may be off to Everton though but I'd rather have him elsewhere


Everton aren't mid table. They finished 5th last season which is top quarter of the league, where Wolfsburg also finished last season and got into the UCL because Bayern won the German cup. 

But, a midtable Prem team like Spurs, United, Southampton even Stoke are all better options than Wolfsburg for Lukaku. I reckon those English teams would get better results over a 2 legged tie as well. The only positive that Wolfsburg have over those teams is European competition.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton have finished 6th and 5th in the past two seasons and haven't finished mid table in over 10 years and push the CL places harder in a more competitive league each season, I think you have Everton confused with another team.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Everton have finished 6th and 5th in the past two seasons and haven't finished mid table in over 10 years, I think you have Everton confused with another team.


In the Bundlesliga anything below 2nd is mid table as there's only 2 good teams that compete in the league.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The only thing the Bundesliga have going for them are the ticket prices.

Besides that it's badly tosh.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Meki is correct. Everton are pretenders and Lukaku is better than Everton. He's better than MID TABLE.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Everton aren't mid table. They finished 5th last season which is top quarter of the league, where Wolfsburg also finished last season and got into the UCL because Bayern won the German cup.
> 
> But, a midtable Prem team like Spurs, United, Southampton even Stoke are all better options than Wolfsburg for Lukaku. I reckon those English teams would get better results over a 2 legged tie as well. The only positive that Wolfsburg have over those teams is European competition.





Baines On Toast said:


> Everton have finished 6th and 5th in the past two seasons and haven't finished mid table in over 10 years and push the CL places harder in a more competitive league each season, I think you have Everton confused with another team.


I reckon Chelsea, City, Utd, Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal will finish before them. Don't get me wrong I think they're a great team but they're not financielly strong enough to push further than that Europa League spot. You both might say well that's good enough for Lukaku but I really think he has more to offer than that


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> I reckon Chelsea, City, Utd, Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal will finish before them. Don't get me wrong I think they're a great team but they're not financielly strong enough to push further than that Europa League spot. You both might say well that's good enough for Lukaku but I really think he has more to offer than that


Everton have spent minimal amounts on players (13m on McCarthy tho) whilst raking in big fees for the likes of Lescott, Fellaini, Rodwell. 

I think if they wanted to, they could easily spend out on a player.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Everton have spent minimal amounts on players (13m on McCarthy tho) whilst raking in big fees for the likes of Lescott, Fellaini, Rodwell.
> 
> I think if they wanted to, they could easily spend out on a player.


You forgot Rooney but it's not really the spending I'm talking about. Barkley for example, a great player but how long will they be able to hold on to him if bigger clubs offer big money sure they'll get a fair amount of money out of that and they could probably replace him afterwards but it's a vicious circle and it will hold them back from the other clubs.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> You forgot Rooney but it's not really the spending I'm talking about. Barkley for example, a great player but how long will they be able to hold on to him if bigger clubs offer big money sure they'll get a fair amount of money out of that and they could probably replace him afterwards but it's a vicious circle and it will hold them back from the other clubs.


I think they'll hold onto him for the next couple of seasons until they sell him for £30m+ and bring through another player from their academy or sign someone new.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rooney left over 10 years ago when Everton finished 17th in the league.

Comparing Rooney and the Everton of then to Barkley and the Everton of now is beyond stupid. 

Barkley isn't going anywhere and if he does go then we'll be getting more cash than we know what to do with it. I'm talking stupid money. England's future golden boy will earn us major wedge if he is to leave.

And when he does leave, we have Ryan Ledson who I've been bigging up as the next breakout star of the Everton academy for a while now on here, along with a few other lids. 



Meki said:


> I reckon Chelsea, City, Utd, Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal will finish before them. Don't get me wrong I think they're a great team but they're not financielly strong enough to push further than that Europa League spot. You both might say well that's good enough for Lukaku but I really think he has more to offer than that


Teams can spend what they want. It doesn't guarantee success, it just speeds up the process and even then as we saw last season, it doesn't even do that.

I'd rather the board pay good fees for the players we have as opposed to paying big dosh on hyper gash like Lallana, Lambert, Origi, Lazar. Hell, even Lamela, Soldado, Paulinho, Chiriches, Capoue and Chadli.

Besides, it's not as if Lukaku is going to be forced to spend his career at Everton ifwhen he signs. If after a couple of seasons he bags a ton of goals and Everton don't break into the CL, then he can be sold for a nice profit and he'll only be 23 or so by then.

It won't be the end of his career.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

DON'T DISRESPECT ORIGI YOU CUNT I LIKE LITERALLY GREW UP WITH HIM.

But you're right, he could spend a season or two at Everton but I'd still rather have him somewheree else. I'm still hoping Milan buys him out of nowhere but they won't THEYD RATHER HAVE FUCKING MATRI FOR 10 MILLION


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> DON'T DISRESPECT ORIGI YOU CUNT I LIKE LITERALLY GREW UP WITH HIM.
> 
> But you're right, he could spend a season or two at Everton but I'd still rather have him somewheree else. I'm still hoping Milan buys him out of nowhere but they won't THEYD RATHER HAVE FUCKING MATRI FOR 10 MILLION


Who do you support, out of curiosity?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> DON'T DISRESPECT ORIGI YOU CUNT I LIKE LITERALLY GREW UP WITH HIM.
> 
> But you're right, he could spend a season or two at Everton but I'd still rather have him somewheree else. I'm still hoping Milan buys him out of nowhere but they won't THEYD RATHER HAVE FUCKING MATRI FOR 10 MILLION


Milan???

A.C Milan?????

The same A.C Milan nowhere near the Champions League?










You're having a mare here Meks.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Who do you support, out of curiosity?


In the premier league or ...? 

Number one team is KRC Genk the team I played for till about roughly 2 months ago. Belgian team, ex players include Courtois, De Bruyne, Origi, Benteke and many more.

Number two is Milan which is the only "top" team of the bunch. Well it used to be. 

Number 3 is Terek Grozny, Russian team from Chechnya the place I'm originally from so automatically support them.

I KNOW YOU DIDNT ASK FOR A TOP THREE BUT YOU GOT IT SO YAY

@moz Milan is still a way bigger club then Everton mate. And I'm pretty sure they have more of a chance than Everton for a CL spot next season


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I'd rather the board pay good fees for the players we have as opposed to paying big dosh on hyper gash like Lallana, Lambert, Origi, Lazar. Hell, even Lamela, Soldado, Paulinho, Chiriches, Capoue and Chadli.


big dosh on Lambert? I guess if you support a small nothing club 4 million is a lot of money :hayden3

Lazar + Lallana are slightly overpriced but they'll be fine for Liverpool. I'm fine with those fees. Origi can go eat a dick. Do not want whatsoever.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I thought it was £7m :hmm:

Regardless, a few mil for a 32 year old who should be stacking shelves and playing togger part time is still a fair bit of wedge.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

4 mil for a bloke who scored 13 goals last season and 15 the season before in the prem isn't bad. Add in the fact he's a Liverpool lad and he provides something different its not a bad transfer at all.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Lovren to Liverpool still going trough? If so Liverpool really need to start looking into full-backs Johnson and Enrique are simply not good enough


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> 4 mil for a bloke who scored 13 goals last season and 15 the season before in the prem isn't bad. Add in the fact he's a Liverpool lad and he provides something different its not a bad transfer at all.


You've known me long enough to know not to take me seriously la.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> In the premier league or ...?
> 
> Number one team is KRC Genk the team I played for till about roughly 2 months ago. Belgian team, ex players include Courtois, De Bruyne, Origi, Benteke and many more.
> 
> ...


Rather disappointing. I was expecting you to say a Liverpool fan so I could laugh and understand the delusion about Everton being mid table and such.

But sick, you played for Genk. Wanna come play for my sunday league team?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lovren should be coming. Flanagan should be first choice over both those blokes. Just need a LB.


I CAN'T TELL MOZ. YOU ALTERNATE BETWEEN A NORMAL BLOKE AND SCUMMY EVERTON FAN SO MUCH.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sounds like the perfect way to be :brodgers 



Meki said:


> I]
> @moz Milan is still a way bigger club then Everton mate. And I'm pretty sure they have more of a chance than Everton for a CL spot next season












A.C Milan are so irrelevant now it's sad to see them the way they are.

Shambles of a football club and Rom would go nowhere near them if he knew what was good for his career.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Rather disappointing. I was expecting you to say a Liverpool fan so I could laugh and understand the delusion about Everton being mid table and such.
> 
> But sick, you played for Genk. Wanna come play for my sunday league team?


I'd still play there if it wasn't for injuries. Broken ankle 5 months ago and I'm having a real hard time recovering from it because it's so sensitive

And I actually still haven't forgiven Liverpool after that shit they pulled in 05



Rush said:


> Lovren should be coming. Flanagan should be first choice over both those blokes. Just need a LB.
> 
> 
> I CAN'T TELL MOZ. YOU ALTERNATE BETWEEN A NORMAL BLOKE AND SCUMMY EVERTON FAN SO MUCH.


Ben Davies would've been an ideal buy, shame he went to Spurs.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> A.C Milan are so irrelevant now it's sad to see them the way they are.


If Rom went there though, he'd be manager by 2019.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History


I have decided to immediately quote this and highlight the fact that this is one of the worst comments in the history of people using words. I shall refrain from turning this into an argument by politely asking for a couple of opinions as to why you possess this ridiculous opinion?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History





Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History





Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History





Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History





Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History





Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History





Masquerade said:


> Valdes is one of the worst goalkeepers in the Europe History


Stop Posting


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

can people please stop ignoring that there's a bit more money in the game than what there used to be

everton can easily afford lukaku if they wanted to.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yup.

It'll be a large portion of the budget, no doubt, but after earning stupid amounts of money by the new TV money and still having the Fellaini money saved up, we can afford Lukaku with change left over.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Just in case anyone glossed over it.*


I was high last night when I wrote that but I am right and I stand by my opinion.

He is terrible


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao you're horrid


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> I was high last night when I wrote that but I am right and I stand by my opinion.
> 
> He is terrible


*Please prove or forever see your opinion deemed N/A.*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> I was high last night when I wrote that but I am right and I stand by my opinion.
> 
> He is terrible


There are no words...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Teams in world football where Valdes wouldn't walk in and immediately be the best keeper at the club:

Bayern Munich
Chelsea (maybe)

That's it.

Was having the best season of his career last year until his injury, he was in absolutely inspired form.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Origi can go eat a dick. Do not want whatsoever.


At least he will be at Lille on loan for another season i think.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Remy to Liverpool is off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

multiple reports that remy has failed his medical and the move is off

must be decapitated or something, p sure that's the only way you fail one


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Heart problems apparently.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So we finally make a decent deal and it doesn't happen :floyd1


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Borini's fight for a place in the squad just got easier :brodgers


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good thing Borini stayed then, eh lads?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Remy to Liverpool is off.


 One signing i was hoping for. Hope we have good alternate targets in mind now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> One signing i was hoping for. Hope we have good alternate targets in mind now.


we don't need him if Borini stays though. 3 strikers is enough as we play a 4-3-3, or variations on that.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Please prove or forever see your opinion deemed N/A.*





MrEvans said:


> There are no words...


He is really overrated.
He isn't/ wasn't a good enough goolkeepers for Barcelona.

To quote the GOAT Maradona :

"Barcelona are such a great team, even a bad goalkeeper seems good. It’s true. Valdes is bad! But with all the players he has in front of him even he looks good."

:banderas

All I remember is him trying to be Neo against PSG and failing 
Go watch Victor Valdes videos or something.

You may not give shit about my comments in the future. I do not give a fuck.

The way you guys overrate is ridiculous.
He is of course not bad but not very good either.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Strong reasoning.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

fucks are higher on the scale of giving than shits, so I guess he wins. :draper2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> To quote the GOAT Maradona :
> 
> "Barcelona are such a great team, even a bad goalkeeper seems good. It’s true. Valdes is bad! But with all the players he has in front of him even he looks good."


Such good players like Pique and Dani Alves...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> I was high last night when I wrote that but I am right and I stand by my opinion.
> 
> He is terrible


I don't even like Valdes personally, but to call him terrible is just plain ridiculous. He was one of the best performing keepers prior to his injury last season. He's no where near terrible. 

Just for the record, I don't take your posts seriously. You seem blinded by your hate of certain players. I do agree with your opinions sometimes though, but I don't take your posts seriously. Idk, maybe it's because of your hate for Chelsea. :draper2.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Abk™ said:


> I don't even like Valdes personally, but to call him terrible is just plain ridiculous. He was one of the best performing keepers prior to his injury last season. He's no where near terrible.
> 
> Just for the record, I don't take your posts seriously. You seem blinded by your hate of certain players. I do agree with your opinions sometimes though, but I don't take your posts seriously. Idk, maybe it's because of your hate for Chelsea. :draper2.


I don't hate Chelsea.
I hate Mourinhoe and John Terry.
As I mentioned before I like Chelsea because of Drogba but dislike it's current state.

I try to be serious. As I answered Seabs, I accept he is nowhere terrible. But he is not as good as he is made out to be.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

meh, just keep borini. sturridge/lambert/borini isnt phenomenal but it'll do. need to shore up that defense BRODGE.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> I don't hate Chelsea.
> I hate Mourinhoe and John Terry.
> As I mentioned before I like Chelsea because of Drogba but dislike it's current state.
> 
> I try to be serious. As I answered Seabs, I accept he is nowhere terrible. But he is not as good as he is made out to be.


Why isn't he as good? Because the well known goalkeeper and drug free humanitarian Maradona said so? What're the dates on that Maradona quote too, as it can't be from the past two years. In terms of consistency over that period, I can't think of anyone better. Guys like Courtois and Neuer have an argument but Valdes is superb.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










At least one deal went through as planned this weekend :moyes1


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://metro.co.uk/2014/07/27/joe-cole-says-liverpool-thought-they-were-bigger-than-chelsea-4812154/

:lol:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They are


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joe cole :duck


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Cliffy Byro said:


> They are


No. Diddy club, init. One trophy since 2006.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*AC Milan are a big club too. They ain't winning shit either.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> At least one deal went through as planned this weekend :moyes1


That's because Lovren doesn't have a heart.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

who is calum chambers?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

another piece of southampton's soul


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *AC Milan are a big club too. They ain't winning shit either.*


Beat 5-1 by MCFC today.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> At least one deal went through as planned this weekend :moyes1


Nice to see we finally signed Lovren.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> who is calum chambers?


young fullback that plays for Southampton. Feel kind of bad that Southampton has been ripped apart more than Moz's mum on a saturday night.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> who is calum chambers?


Our 2nd choice RB and 4th choice CB. Apparently Jenko will go out on loan. Seems about right. Jenko can get xP and Chambers will be a utility player. Debuchy isn't that young so I assume he'll be 1st choice RB for 2 seasons.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> young fullback that plays for Southampton. Feel kind of bad that Southampton has been ripped apart more than Moz's mum on a saturday night.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ahikqmcPqg
Wenger will probably break Southampton, and this young lad's, souls if he gets Schneiderlin


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal could do with MS.

Chambers must be very promising considering Arsene is paying £16m for him. 

Sanchez, Debuchy, Ospina, Chambers...good window.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah I think Arsenal had a good window. Sanchez is obviously a great signing, but I'm more impressed that they finally signed a good keeper to help displace the WOAT Chezzers.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

According to today's Gazzetta, Felicevich came back from London yesterday with a 60M offer for Vidal by United. 8M net to the player.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah I think Arsenal had a good window. Sanchez is obviously a great signing, but I'm more impressed that they finally signed a good keeper to help displace the* WOAT Chezzers.*


Yet he got Golden Gloves because?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jay Rodriguez next on top clubs' lists acc. to rumours?



:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Jay Rodriguez next on top clubs' lists acc. to rumours?
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


probably just Liverhampton's tbh


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I said TOP clubs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> probably just Liverhampton's tbh





Femto said:


> I said TOP clubs.


both of you can kindly go eat a dick :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> I said TOP clubs.


fuuuaaaaarrrkkkkk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> I said TOP clubs.


oops my apologies

8*D

lel RUSH

apparently we have bid 60m for Vidal, despite him saying the other day he's not going to Manchester. dem tabloids.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kelechi Iheanacho scored again, now for City to get through the red tape and sign him up..

oh and the new city away kit is awesome. really like it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> I said TOP clubs.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Griezmann on his way to Atletico for a reported £24 million.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hibs have signed Mark Oxley from Hull on loan until January


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton FC @SouthamptonFC · 3m

We can confirm that @CalumChambers95 has joined @Arsenal for an undisclosed fee. #saintsfc

ridiculous


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alright Callum lad


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What with his ears?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> What with his ears?


What's with your English? 8*D


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> What's with your English? 8*D


's - insert as needed in previous sentance.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like the end of Jenkinson. Off to Hull for £3m. I wouldn't have minded to see him get a season-long loan to see if he could develop with playing time. But it is what it is.

I wonder what this means for a Scherderlein deal...

Speaking of Saints, what are they doing with all this money? 

Lallana - £24m
Shaw - £31m
Lovren - £20m
Chambers - £16m
Lambert - £4m

With the way they do business, they could completely restock their club with cheap, good buys. Then re-sell them all on 200% profit.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good luck to Southampton trying to get value in the market for players. The whole world knows they have close to £100m to spend and they need players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> 's - insert as needed in previous sentance.


Will do. Any modifications to this SENTANCE^^?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Will do. Any modifications to this SENTANCE^^?


Must be piss take Monday, and will some of the bollox you lot post as well.. 

well, fuck! 

:faint:

: :


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What's the typical number of players on a roster? Wiki shows Liverpool has 44 right now as their current squad.

Southampton has 28. 

Arsenal has 29.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They can name 25.

Under 21's dont count against Prem or Champs. I think City have 28, roughly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

25 because that's the maximum you can have registered. u/21's arent counted

douglas costa linked to arsenal for 25 mil

ruining football.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> 25 because that's the maximum you can have registered. u/21's arent counted
> 
> douglas costa linked to arsenal for 25 mil
> 
> ruining football.


Suprised Arsenal havent tried to pick up Medel on the cheap.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

just saw that tweet from zizoulogy about costa.

he rates him, but Costa looks completely useless to Arsenal. Unless we're moving Cazorla. Which I doubt. Or Podolski will be playing this season as a centre forward exclusively, and not a winger. 

I choose to not believe this rumor.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Koeman will just raid holland and 90% of them will be utter shite.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> oops my apologies
> 
> 8*D
> 
> ...


When he said that he was in an airport and was laughing when he said. I actually think he was joking that he literally wasn't on his way to Manchester..


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Koeman will just raid holland and 90% of them will be utter shite.


He'd be a fool not to pick up Jordy Clasie in my opinion. Especially with the money they've got.


----------



## Beefy (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

how on earth didn't city destroy the transfer market by now?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> He'd be a fool not to pick up Jordy Clasie in my opinion. Especially with the money they've got.


The thing is center midfield is pretty much the only position they're not weak in right now. Wanyama, Davis, Cork, Ward-Prowse. They'll need a replacement for Schneiderlin if he leaves but the more pressing concerns are at center back and left back.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

JWP is going to get Soton a lot of money. Kid looks uber-promising.

Whispers that Scherderlein and Rodriguez are off to Spurs to be reunited with Pocheitto.

Related news; I am the fucking worst at spelling names. 

Some ITK whispers Arsene is going to bring in a huge-money DM. We'll see about that bullshit. But with £63m spent in 18 days, who knows. Sounds like Arsene still has roughly £45m to spend. Fuckkkkkkkkk it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

schneiderlin

story was that rodriguez told poch that he would follow him to spuds anyways. it sounds like it's only a matter of time. i hope southampton's new owner/chairman doesnt take the cash they've earnt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 11m
Southampton midfielder Morgan Schneiderlin and forward Jay Rodriguez are close to joining Tottenham. More soon. #saintsfc #thfc


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Did Spurs sell anyone? Isn't their squad overstocked with average?



Mikey Damage said:


> Whispers that Scherderlein and Rodriguez are off to Spurs to be reunited with *Pocheitto*.


Pinocchio


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> JWP is going to get Soton a lot of money. Kid looks uber-promising.
> 
> Whispers that Scherderlein and Rodriguez are off to Spurs to be reunited with Pocheitto.
> 
> ...


You've made Schneiderlin sound like Kevin Federline's long lost Dutch relative and Pochettino sound like a meal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Will there be any players left at Southampton, fuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










5 year deal, £4m.

None of this £15m-£25m for England's bench warmers business. 

Happy with this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:westbrook2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ronaldinho has rescinded his contract with atletico mineiro and is now a free agent. no idea why


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> ronaldinho has rescinded his contract with atletico mineiro and is now a free agent. no idea why


Space in Barcas team. Messi's going to jail


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> ronaldinho has rescinded his contract with atletico mineiro and is now a free agent. no idea why


QPR is calling


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

According to the Telegraph Jenko is set to go on a season long loan at West Ham. Would be beneficial to all parties involved IMO.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> 5 year deal, £4m.
> 
> None of this £15m-£25m for England's bench warmers business.
> 
> Happy with this.


Liked him at the World Cup.

Came across as a bit racist though. And looks like one.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good, would be pretty sad to see the #bantzking sold off seeing as he absolutely loves the club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> Liked him at the World Cup.
> 
> Came across as a bit racist though. And looks like one.


Guns & Knuckleduster tattoos.

Slicked back hair.

Snarls everyone.

Kicks fuck out of people for fun.

Temper issues in the past.

Looks racist.

Has that disturbed look as if he's seen some shit in his time.

Fantastic snide.

He's quickly became my fave player without kicking a ball.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/newcastle-target-clement-grenier-absent-3927089



> Newcastle target Clement Grenier was absent from Lyon training on Monday.
> 
> The 23-year-old midfielder was strongly linked with a switch to St James' Park back in January but no deal came to fruition.


lelMirror I know but also a bunch of other sources have said the same thing, the part about him missing training appears to be true. Although, I'm pretty sure we were knocked back by the player before b/c there was interest from Arsenal and Milan

Still I'd :trips5 if we got him



> Lyon have denied that Clement Grenier was missing from training due to anything other than injury, amid speculation that Newcastle United had made a renewed bid for his services.


http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11678/9398633?

:downing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Gaal has said the squad has no balance, thank you LVG for noticing what moyes couldn't and even fergie tbh.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Van Gaal has said the squad has no balance, thank you LVG for noticing what moyes couldn't and even fergie tbh.


Tbf Fergie somehow made it work. Not sure how but he did. Moyes didn't seem to know what to do though, so he bought another No.10...

Seriously don't know why he didn't even bother trying 3-5-2 though, especially after buying Mata. Not like it hadn't been done. Pretty sure Wigan tried it a couple of years back and were pretty successful with it.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Tbf Fergie somehow made it work. Not sure how but he did. Moyes didn't seem to know what to do though, so he bought another No.10...
> 
> Seriously don't know why he didn't even bother trying 3-5-2 though, especially after buying Mata. Not like it hadn't been done. Pretty sure Wigan tried it a couple of years back and were pretty successful with it.


He didn't try it because he's David "7th place" Moyes.

The 3-5-2's all well and good but where does Januzaj go? He's too much of a talent to leave out.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why would you try a back 3 or 5 with a team of Proffesional champions that forgot how to run the back 4 in 3 months preseason? Even with moyes fucking up the man marking on corners, the default setting of that back four should still be better than it was Moyes or No Moyes.

I get the 'Rodgers', way of picking the best XI and seeing what formation you have then, should been off trained (ie in extra sessions) when things were really shit though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*No consistency to the back 4. CBs playing out of position. No confidence instilled in them. Absolutely no protection from the midfield. Playing football that constantly left the back 4 outnumbered on the break. That's just for starters.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *No consistency to the back 4. CBs playing out of position. No confidence instilled in them. Absolutely no protection from the midfield. Playing football that constantly left the back 4 outnumbered on the break. That's just for starters.*


I know that, i jut meant i wonder how easy it is, to install a new formation mid season, when confidence is in the shit etc. 

Not many would change the system outright once the season in motion as suggested above in the back four but add extra in mid to a 5 with 1 DM/Achor to cover, rather than try wingbacks etc.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://blog.foxsoccer.com/post/9313...-with-jesus-navas?cmpid=tsmtw:fscom:foxsoccer

really lel'ed at a lot of these twitter replies.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> Liked him at the World Cup.
> 
> Came across as a bit racist though. And looks like one.












I'm gonna get some serious usage out of this gif this year :yum:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SSN just said that Everton have bid £24m for Lukaku and it's to be confirmed in 24 hours. This is not normal Everton, so I was a little confused.

Then they said it would be over 3 years which made me believe that 

*IT'S ON*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reus apparently turned down BVB's latest contract offer. cue extra muppetdom.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

reus and barkley double signing summer 2015

as moz would say,

*IT'S ON*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> reus and barkley double signing summer 2015
> 
> as moz would say,
> 
> *IT'S ON*


Everton to take 15mil and Bruno on loan for Barkley :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Robertson to Hull completed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sorry guys, Barkley is signing a 23 year contract and Rom is signing at 4pm.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barkley signs a new four year contract.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

di marzio says lukaku to everton is close

beyond on now


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool in for Lavezzi as well?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I CANT STOP CRYING AND JIZZING WITH HAPPINESS 

OMG

ROMMMMAAAAAAA, ROMELUUUUUUUUU..

Love you Boss xx

I think I've broken my phone.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



LFC_Styles said:


> Liverpool in for Lavezzi as well?





> That has led Rodgers to look elsewhere, with his gaze landing on Argentina international Lavezzi according to the Daily Express.


Yeah it ain't happening cause lol express.

But Reus is deffo on. Like nailed on.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

MARCO REUS.

Cant wait for him to sign.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

with Dortmund :hayden3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We ain't getting Reus IMO. Surprised about the Lavezzi rumour too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reus just rejected Dortmund's new contract apparently. 

Would love him at Barca but there is no way it will work. Suarez/Messi/Neymar will be the starting attack for at least 3 more years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reus will probably replace James at Madrid next summer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Reus will probably replace James at Madrid next summer.


Word.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I CANT STOP CRYING AND JIZZING WITH HAPPINESS
> 
> OMG
> 
> ...


Lukaku is shit m7, don't you remember that long post you made about it towards the end of last season. 










BBC Gossip says Lambert wants MOSES on loan. Why :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



steamed hams said:


> Lukaku is shit m7, don't you remember that long post you made about it towards the end of last season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I criticise his game because I love him so much. 

That should also be a smiley on here.

#BringBackHeskeyForum


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rodgers should go for Reus. Apparently his release clause is only around 27m. He would be an amazing buy. It won't happen though.

Lukaku is a great fit for Everton as we saw most of last season. Does have the touch of a rapist at times though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

his release clause isnt until 2015


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

release clause is 35 mil euro. Only becomes active next year.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> his release clause isnt until 2015


Fair enough. Seemed to good to be true.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Origi confirmed for 10 mil, and loaned back to Lille. utter waste of money


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why? He showed talent at the World Cup. Lambert isn't young, so he could be a good squad addition next season.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Loaning him back is annoying but I think he'll be good for the future.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@BBCSport 14m
Southampton pair Morgan Schneiderlin & Jay Rodriguez won't be sold says chairman Ralph Krueger

yeah ok m8


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Why? He showed talent at the World Cup. Lambert isn't young, so he could be a good squad addition next season.


Just don't rate him at all. He scored a few goals in the world cup but he wasn't really impressive. Of course he outshone that plank Lukaku but its not hard to do that :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Wasn't impressive?








*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He also outshone Sturridge.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Wasn't impressive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scored some goals and has pace for days but his general play was ehhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






The lights are on but I don't think anyone is home.

It truly does amaze me how someone can be so talented and plays so freely with such confidence can be so nervous when doing interviews. 

"do you ever think about playing for other clu-"

"No I love Everton and I don't think about that."

"I knew what it meant to me when Rooney left. We were all down. I know how the fans felt. Now I want to help us push on."

He says the right things, even though it takes like half an hour to get them out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Inbreeding.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Inbreeding.


SHURRRUPPPP LAD


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bony to lfc to pick up again... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

when's borini being sold?

:duck


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Morgan SchneiderlinVerified account
‏@SchneiderlinMo4
6 years of an amazing journey #saintsfc DESTROYED in 1 hour !!!

lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Waffelz said:


> Morgan SchneiderlinVerified account
> ‏@SchneiderlinMo4
> 6 years of an amazing journey #saintsfc DESTROYED in 1 hour !!!
> 
> lol


What a bitch


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Rush said:


> Scored some goals and has pace for days but his general play was ehhhhhhhhh.


Origi is a great prospect for the future, you should be happy as fuck that you"ve bought him. Great pace, technique, vision and an overall great athlete. Only points worth critisizing are his lack of strength and maybe finishing, both quite easy to work on. 

Great buy for Liverpool imo, Reus seems pretty unlikely though

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

#freeschneiderlin


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What the fuck would that twat Rush know about football talent? Shut it you Aussie mess. 

Stick to what your good at. Fucking your boyfriend in the ass. 

Fat fucking cunt.


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You can shut it and all too Moz. You utter bellend.


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Go ahead Joel. Ban me you massive fanny. You're still a cunt.


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And you too Kiz. 

And EGame.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Whatever1 said:


> You can shut it and all too Moz. You utter bellend.


Hahahahaha.


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Enjoy Thursday nights you muff.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

whatever2


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

CALLING A PRESS CONFERENCE FOR ROSS BARKLEY SIGNING A NEW CONTRACT. 

MASSIVE club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

someone's a bit obsessed with this place

sad lad


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Whatever1 said:


> Enjoy Thursday nights you muff.


Will do mate.

I'll have one hand on the remote as Everton reach the Europa League final and I'll have my other hand 8 inches inside of yer ma.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Whatever1 said:


> What the fuck would that twat Rush know about football talent? Shut it you Aussie mess.
> 
> Stick to what your good at. Fucking your boyfriend in the ass.
> 
> Fat fucking cunt.





Whatever1 said:


> You can shut it and all too Moz. You utter bellend.





Whatever1 said:


> Go ahead Joel. Ban me you massive fanny. You're still a cunt.





Whatever1 said:


> And you too Kiz.
> 
> And EGame.





Whatever1 said:


> Enjoy Thursday nights you muff.





Whatever1 said:


> CALLING A PRESS CONFERENCE FOR ROSS BARKLEY SIGNING A NEW CONTRACT.
> 
> MASSIVE club.


section buried


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kiz you're Australian. Who in the fuck cares about your opinions on football? Get back to the BBQ you fat mess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:duck


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Will do mate.
> 
> I'll have one hand on the remote as Everton reach the Europa League final and I'll have my other hand 8 inches inside of yer ma.


When's the DVD coming out of Barkleys press conference?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Whatever1 said:


> When's the DVD coming out Barkleys press conference?


No DVD's this year lid, Bill couldn't afford the discs to burn them.


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> No DVD's this year lid, Bill couldn't afford the discs to burn them.


Boss la.


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

EGame is from Yorkshire. Why is he pretending to be from Spain and supporting Barca? The handkerchief waving mong.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Do you want a straightener, lad?


----------



## Whatever1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BOSS THA LA..


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Awh, I missed the fun


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@TransferNewsCen 14m
Bayern Munich have told Victor Valdes that they are interested in signing him, but want to wait until he’s recovered from injury.

Wouldn't be the worst sub GK in the world...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Griezmann to Atletico, their attack aint looking bad either, can't wait for La Liga to start


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Garry O'Connor - Former Premiership footballer has signed for Scottish Senior Club Selkirk


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@TransferNewsCen 1m
Daily Mail: Morgan Schneiderlin is ready to ask for a transfer to push through his move to Tottenham Hotspur. (1/2)

@TransferNewsCen 49s
(2/2) Southampton on Tuesday refused to sell Schneiderlin and Jay Rodriguez to Tottenham. Morgan valued at £27m. Spurs offered £13m

£13m? :drake1


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's a real shame what's happened to Southampton. Good young squad that delivered a strong season, and now they've been picked apart by the bigger clubs. It's like if you can't qualify for the CL then there's no point in even trying, you'll just be treading water until the next big team comes along and waves money at you. A real shame. And FFP is not the way to fix it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't want Lukaku to go, but I feel like he won't stay. Its been building up for too long. Arggh, at Costa, Torres and Drogba strikeforce. Going to be a lot of pressure on Costa to perform, with a complete potato and an over the hill Drogba as backup.

I don't know much about Patrick Bamford, but maybe he can be a first teamer backup?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bamford is going out on loan says Mourinho. Bamford, Swift and Chalobah are going out on loan. Boga, Brown and Solanke are training with the first team, but playing U21 games. Christensen and Ake are part of the first team squad. Baker may be part of the first team squad, or in the same group as the ones training with the first team, but playing for the U21s.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Boro will have first dibs on any Chelsea player going out on loan in England this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Definitely. They've already got Omeruo back and the talk is Bamford will land there soon too. Wouldn't mind Chalobah going back there either.

Actually ArnoldTricky, Chalobah didn't do well for you at all didn't he?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I didn't see anything like a decent performance from him.

Undoubtedly has potential but needs to sort his attitude out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Weird seeing as he was so good for Watford the season before. Really thought he'd playing Premier League football by now. The upcoming season will probably be his last chance to prove he's good enough.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He'd be a real asset if he could reproduce his Watford form.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd be shocked if Borini stayed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Whatever1 said:


> What the fuck would that twat Rush know about football talent? Shut it you Aussie mess.
> 
> Stick to what your good at. Fucking your boyfriend in the ass.
> 
> Fat fucking cunt.





Whatever1 said:


> You can shut it and all too Moz. You utter bellend.





Whatever1 said:


> Go ahead Joel. Ban me you massive fanny. You're still a cunt.





Whatever1 said:


> And you too Kiz.
> 
> And EGame.





Whatever1 said:


> Kiz you're Australian. Who in the fuck cares about your opinions on football? Get back to the BBQ you fat mess.





Whatever1 said:


> EGame is from Yorkshire. Why is he pretending to be from Spain and supporting Barca? The handkerchief waving mong.


:duck





















































































































:duck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

quiet RUSH you fatty 8*D

that was an entertaining read tho tbh, EGame from Yorkshire :lol

surely Schneiderlin isn't acting like a cock now? Saints literally wont have anybody left at this rate.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> quiet RUSH you fatty 8*D
> 
> that was an entertaining read tho tbh, *EGame from Yorkshire *:lol
> 
> surely Schneiderlin isn't acting like a cock now? Saints literally wont have anybody left at this rate.


Eup'Game ?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Southampton might be getting Saphir Taider from Inter in exchange for Osvaldo. Not familiar with Taider, apparently he's a CM and played two games at the World Cup for Algeria.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Morgan Schneiderlin has apparently handed in a transfer request now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> Morgan Schneiderlin has apparently handed in a transfer request now.


Dirty Southampton players ruining football. Shouldn't be allowed to hold the club to ransom like that :troll


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Knocks said:


> Apparently Southampton might be getting Saphir Taider from Inter in exchange for Osvaldo. Not familiar with Taider, apparently he's a CM and played two games at the World Cup for Algeria.


Poor Southampton fans.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/RomeluLukaku9/status/494454634149601280

It is extremely on.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






Won't be dancing if he ends up at Southampton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










£25million.

£75K per week.

5 Year contract.

To be presented to the media shortly.

Smashed our previous transfer record by £10million.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would lol hard if Lukaku ended up going somewhere other than Everton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Greg O'Keeffe @GregOK · 1h
Confirmed. #Everton have completed a five-year deal for #Romelu Lukaku. Club will announce signing tonight. Massive coup for the Blues

Greg O'Keeffe @GregOK · 24m
Understand the figures being bandied about are spot on. £70k-a-week deal and club record fee around the £25m mark #Lukaku #EFC

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/everton-fc-sign-romelu-lukaku-7534492

Everton have completed the signing of Romelu Lukaku for a club record fee on a five-year deal.

The 21-year-old striker is flying into Liverpool today and the club are set to announce his transfer from Chelsea early this evening.

Everton are understood to have paid around £25m for the Belgium international who has been manager Roberto Martinez's number one transfer target this summer.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Since when were Everton able to shell out £25m for a player?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Since when were Everton able to shell out £25m for a player?


Fellani money is the obvious answer, and no doubt Bill paying over 3094732947234372 years.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Since when were Everton able to shell out £25m for a player?


Since English PL clubs get ridiculous amounts of money every season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We've recorded a negative net-spend every season for years.

Arteta money + Fellaini money + new TV money means we can spend something now. 

Plus we sold Jelavic & Anichebe last season for £10m+.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*How have so many football fans not caught up that we're in 2014 now and there's so much more money in the game at the top level which has caused transfer fees to significantly rise (a trend which will only continue upwards).*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton are having a press conference at 7PM.

2 hours to go.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

everton to go GANGBUSTERS and have a spending BONANZA

pls buy barca lad and then go through and retweet every single 'but what happens when your loan players leave' tweet.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WE HAD SOME MONEY SO WE SIGNED THE PLAYERS WE LOANEDDDDDD!






EDIT: 

Just want to leave this here too

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2599917/MARTIN-SAMUEL-Everton-fairytale-hooked-shame-built-50m-loan-sham-Lukaku-Barry-Deulofeu-Wengers-right-moan.html



> Everton fairytale has us hooked - shame it's built on £50m loan sham of Lukaku, Barry and Deulofeu (so Wenger's right to moan)





> What would Lukaku cost Everton? Let’s say upwards of £25m. Deulofeu is a rising star in the Barcelona academy who has represented Spain at every level from Under 16 through Under 21, and was voted the Golden Player at the UEFA Under 19 European Championship. He wouldn’t come cheap.
> Then there is Barry, a squad player at Manchester City and now 33, but even so he might have commanded £6m as a permanent transfer in the summer. Total: somewhere north of £50m, maybe as much as £60m.
> Could Everton have afforded that? Absolutely not, even with the sale of Marouane Fellaini. By the time wages are taken into account, it might even have put them in contravention of financial fair play.


*DOUBLE EDIT*

IT'S OFF! BARKLEY IS GOING TO CHELSEA! 










Oh, wait :hb


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

PSG to sell Cavani.

It's ON?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I can't see van Gaal signing many, if any more players this window. He's known to avoid spending whenever possible and trusts youngsters if he feels they're ready, and with how a few of our youngers have played on tour I could see him sticking with them this upcoming season

James, Blackett, Keane have performed well, and I could seem them making the senior team meaning we'd be sorted for defence with us playing 3 at the back 'n' all. Although, even with the Shaw signing, I could see us buying another experienced CB/WB just to be safe. Cleverley's been playing well and I do think he'll kick on with van Gaal managing him so I can see him doing well this season; I hope. Plus with the signing of Herrera that might mean he'll stick with the current midfield options. I do think we need at least one more; ideally two, but we're not getting two more CMs. Maybe we will get another depending on Carrick/Fletcher/Fellaini but I doubt it. Forwards & GK should be fine although I hear rumblings about us signing Cavani...I wouldn't understand that signing one bit


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku conference is 30 minutes late, and counting.

:moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Proper Everton this.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton signing the guy who was 2nd choice to Liverpool's new signing at the world cup :ti always in there shadow aye


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

their


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Everton signing the guy who was 2nd choice to Liverpool's new signing at the world cup :ti always in there shadow aye












You. Bin. Now.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku on a perm is an incredible signing for Everton.

Martinez going hard


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> You. Bin. Now.


Got 12 million for McCormack though :cheer


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, Everton are really living in the shadow of Origi's 7 in 45 record :kappa


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Leeds fan from liverpool, my head hurts.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I was only messing btw its a superb signing for Everton as is the Bosnian lad they signed the other day as well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Both rubbish signings.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

shitbag

I look forward to Lukaku still having the touch of a thousand rapists.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Funny contrast between Everton and Liverpool


Liverpool: Sell their best talent
Everton: Retain their best talent and sign him to a long term contract

Liverpool: Fail to sign a top quality striker
Everton: Sign a top quality striker

Liverpool: Signs more attacking players when defenders are needed
Everton: Reinforces where is needed in defensive midfield


GO ON BRODGERS.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Imagine if Lukaku is actually in Hamburg
:done


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Imagine if Lukaku is actually in Hamburg
> :done


I think you should start focusing on who Blackpool are signing instead of the Prem teams, since you'll be battling them for safety


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I think you should start focusing on who Blackpool are signing instead of the Prem teams, since you'll be battling them for safety


:weebey


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I think you should start focusing on who Blackpool are signing instead of the Prem teams, since you'll be battling them for safety


I'm sure that's more exciting then battling Spurs for the Europa :gower


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

than


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> than


Getting your post count up by correcting people's spelling :ti


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Getting your post count up by correcting people's spelling :ti



I absolutely suck at it also, but it goes unnoticed. Grammar that is not spelling.

:robben2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

With a little over 3600 posts in 8 years, it should be fairly obvious that my post count is as irrelevant to me as an education is to you.

I'm not allowed to be mean anymore though which is unfortunate. If you must linger around here would you please do so with some dignity and grammatical respect. Thank you.

To the guy who said United are in for Cavani, we're not. I reckon we'll have one more defender and a mid, that's about it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just kidding with you all you wont hear a peep from me again


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> I'm sure that's more exciting then battling Spurs for the Europa :gower


Totally not an Everton fan though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think people are accepting of Leeds due to the fact they used to be thugs. Add that to the fact that Leeds is basically one giant student union bar thus filling it with absolute tits and it'll not work out well for most of the fans expecting respect. Plus ever having Warnock as manager pisses over respect too.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Keeping the transfer thread on track Leeds have had a bid for a Chesterfield CB rejected :kobe good to see us shopping upmarket this summer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton ‏@Everton 57s
CONFIRMED: @RomeluLukaku9 becomes our Club-record signing, arriving from Chelsea on a 5-year deal for a fee of £28million. #WelcomeHomeRom


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Chelsea sell Lukaku and keep Torres? the pressure on Costa to score there goals is massive now


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> So Chelsea sell Lukaku and keep Torres? the pressure on Costa to score *there* goals is massive now













however I do agree, the midfield is gonna have to be superb if Costa fails to perform.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> however I do agree, the midfield is gonna have to be superb if Costa fails to perform.


& considering who their midfield consists of it's not hard to expect them being any less than superb


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

In goes Lukaku to my FF team. Everton.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope cesc and his hairline are shit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

33 of those came in Belgium though big difference then most of the guys on that list


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> PSG to sell Cavani.
> 
> It's ON?


:wall


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton will make Lukaku into a monster. 

Quote me in a few years.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Martinez is a top manager. He knows what he's doing...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What an amazingly pointless stat.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good luck to Rom. I hope he develops his game, because right now he's only good when he has space and to be a striker for a top club you need more than that.

I do wish he was still a Chelsea player, but it's best this way.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Barkley signing a long term contract is better news for Everton then Lukaku signing imo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> What an amazingly pointless stat.


You're an amazingly pointless stat. :shrug


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Barkley signing a long term contract is better news for Everton *then* Lukaku signing imo


Than.

And no it isn't. Contracts mean fuck all today. They weren't going to sell him right now regardless. However with Lukaku, Everton just brought in a very good striker, who worked in their system last season.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Than.
> 
> And no it isn't. Contracts mean fuck all today. They weren't going to sell him right now regardless. However with Lukaku, Everton just brought in a very good striker, who worked in their system last season.


Actually yes it does they hold the cards with how much they can demand for him now and real mature to fix someone's grammer 
:stupid:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> You're an amazingly pointless stat. :shrug


Within a pointless stat, Statception.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Good luck to Rom. I hope he develops his game, because right now he's only good when he has space and to be a striker for a top club you need more than that.
> 
> I do wish he was still a Chelsea player, but it's best this way.


Typical football fan comment when a quality player leaves their club. Backhanded compliment.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Actually yes it does they hold the cards with how much they can demand for him now and real mature to fix someone's grammer
> :stupid:


He's 20 years old. The contract is for five years. If he wants to leave in the future, he can bide his time and wait till he's in the final year at the young age of 24. He was always going to extend with Everton. The Lukaku deal is bigger.

Be thankful you have people trying to help you better yourself.



MrEvans said:


> Typical football fan comment when a quality player leaves their club. Backhanded compliment.


Not really. You're just the type of fan that looks at the statistics and judge the player on that. People who actually understand football will judge the player on the circumstances they play within.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nice bit of business by Everton in all honestly. Funny how Lukaku was billed as the replacement for Drogba and Drogba becomes Lukaku's replacement at Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Bertrand signs at Soton on a season long loan. Liverpool, you missed out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Ruined my night.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> He's 20 years old. The contract is for five years. If he wants to leave in the future, he can bide his time and wait till he's in the final year at the young age of 24. He was always going to extend with Everton. The Lukaku deal is bigger.
> 
> Be thankful you have people trying to help you better yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Adebayor had loan after loan then turned out utter shite when he joins permanently there is a reason *Mourinho doesn't want Lukaku he sees something in him that isn't right*


And Martinez had him all of last season, got 16 goals out of him and just paid £28m for him, he sees something in him that is right.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> And Martinez had him all of last season, got 16 goals out of him and just paid £28m for him, he sees something in him that is right.


Trying his heart out whilst on loan funny how many times we've seen that like I've said Adebayor being the main example


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Am I seeing Lukaku being compared to Ade?

I'm going to go for a lie down.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I dont think its a case of Mourinho seeing something that isnt right, more a case of not being able to guarantee the games Rom wants, and a massive cash offer on the table. 

If he develops faster in the 5 yrs not like Chelsea wont just make an offer to take him back (unlikely, but they're still the bigger club at this point). He'll only be 24 by the time the contract ends, with a prime in 29-32 for a striker in his mould.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Except for being Black and of a slightly big build I've yet to see any evidence that Lukaku is going to be anything Adebayor 

Also Joel, may I propose that any mention of tonight's Celtic game in any of the football threads results in a temp ban please? Thank You


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Adebayor had loan after loan then turned out utter shite when he joins permanently there is a reason Mourinho doesn't want Lukaku he sees something in him that isn't right


He doesn't want him because Rom asked to be loaned out last season, because the arrival of Eto'o scared him. But also for the fact that he doesn't fit into our system too well. There's not a lot of space for strikers to work with at Chelsea. We saw in the World Cup how Lukaku struggles against deep defences, because he doesn't have a back to goal game, nor can he dance through a wall of defenders. 

And if I heard correctly he said the signing of Costa and Drogba helped him make his mind up. He's afraid of competition (which could actually be our fault for how we fucked him over in his first season in England), that's not the type of player that is going to thrive under Mourinho, so it's best for both parties that a split occurs.

But he is a young player with high potential. I hope he wasn't serious when he dubbed himself a "complete striker", because he has a lot to work on, but he has the time to do so and actually become a complete striker.

He's a Chelsea fan and his reaction when he joined us was awesome, so I hope he can develop the extra layers he needs to his game and become a great player.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Not really. You're just the type of fan that looks at the statistics and judge the player on that. People who actually understand football will judge the player on the circumstances they play within.


Didn't disagree, just it's so typical for fans it's a cliché.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Am I seeing Lukaku being compared to Ade?
> 
> I'm going to go for a lie down.


Erm no your not so settle down I was making a point of players on loan who try hard then turn in lazy pathetic performances when they sign on a permanent deal


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> He doesn't want him because Rom asked to be loaned out last season, because the arrival of Eto'o scared him. But also for the fact that he doesn't fit into our system too well. There's not a lot of space for strikers to work with at Chelsea. We saw in the World Cup how Lukaku struggles against deep defences, because he doesn't have a back to goal game, nor can he dance through a wall of defenders.
> 
> And if I heard correctly he said the signing of Costa and Drogba helped him make his mind up. He's afraid of competition (which could actually be our fault for how we fucked him over in his first season in England), that's not the type of player that is going to thrive under Mourinho, so it's best for both parties that a split occurs.
> 
> ...


Its a pity he didnt arrive at Chelsea when they were playing the flat 433 with Duff / Robben etc, (ie wingers) as oppossed to the inside forward roaming play that has become the norm for the 3 behind. He would have had a much better time in that system.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Always found it odd Bertrand was so strongly linked to Liverpool, he isn't an improvement on what they already have.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Baines On Toast said:


> Am I seeing Lukaku being compared to Ade?
> 
> I'm going to go for a lie down.


Really hope Lukaku does well for you guys, don't get why you critisize him all the time though yet you're so excited for him to sign.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Lukaku seems like a really smart kid with a great attitude. So many great prospects you see move to big clubs in the hunt for titles only to waste their careers away it's great to see one do the opposite and move away to ensure he's playing even at the expense of Champions League football and potential domestic success. If he develops into the player he can then he'll join one of Europe's elite anyway. If he just sits on the bench at Chelsea while his progress becomes stagnant at best nobody will care about picking him up in a few seasons time and he'll just be another prospect to add to the Chelsea graveyard. Terrific pick up for Everton too of course. *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> Really hope Lukaku does well for you guys, don't get why you critisize him all the time though yet you're so excited for him to sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I criticise him because he has massive flaws in his game.

I also praise him very highly because he brings a lot to the table and is a very good player and can score goals.

I just won't praise one of my own players for the sake of praising them and refuse to acknowledge their faults.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

San ‏@zizouology 9m
The reliable Alfredo Pedullà also says that Tottenham have transfer-listed Sandro and have lowered their asking-price to just £9.5 million.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Sounds like he as an attitude problem since Bentaleb took his spot but he's still a great signing at that price for most teams. Shit, I'd happily have him at Utd in place of Carrick.*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> San ‏@zizouology 9m
> The reliable Alfredo Pedullà also says that Tottenham have transfer-listed Sandro and have lowered their asking-price to just £9.5 million.


The reliable HA) Pedullà also said Atletico offered 27 for Lamela.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ricardo Rodriguez has been released after a stunning world cup performance.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s2...icardo-rodriguez-i-want-to-wrestle-again.html


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton are gonna be stacked.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Ruined my night.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez has been released after a stunning world cup performance.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/s2...icardo-rodriguez-i-want-to-wrestle-again.html


u r so gay

pleased that bertrand won't be coming to liverpool. Thanks again, Southampton. : 




> Boring James Milner @BoringMilner · 2h
> I said to Yaya are we playing Liverpool or Southampton? He said Great joke, James. It's funny because Liverpool bought 3 Southampton players


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CamillePunk said:


> u r so gay
> 
> pleased that bertrand won't be coming to liverpool. Thanks again, Southampton. :


wotz wrong wiv gays u bigot


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Bertrand signs at Soton on a season long loan. Liverpool, you missed out.














Seabs said:


> *Lukaku seems like a really smart kid with a great attitude. So many great prospects you see move to big clubs in the hunt for titles only to waste their careers away it's great to see one do the opposite and move away to ensure he's playing even at the expense of Champions League football and potential domestic success. If he develops into the player he can then he'll join one of Europe's elite anyway. If he just sits on the bench at Chelsea while his progress becomes stagnant at best nobody will care about picking him up in a few seasons time and he'll just be another prospect to add to the Chelsea graveyard. Terrific pick up for Everton too of course. *


Honestly to me moving away from Chelsea and going to Everton is indicative of a poor mentality rather than a good one. Rather than fight for a first team spot, and prove that you're the number 1 guy he's instead going off to a club where he has literally no competition for a place. How hard is it to prove you're a better player than Torres and Drogba these days? He should have stuck around and had a battle with Costa to be the man at Chelsea. 



MrEvans said:


> Funny contrast between Everton and Liverpool
> 
> 
> Liverpool: Sell their best talent
> ...


yet we're still going to finish above Everton this season :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Emre Can is fuckern solid. Ran over Richards like he was nothing. He's also boss


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can was absolute trash along with the rest of them bundesliga woats against a davey moyes united side. :moyes2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Honestly to me moving away from Chelsea and going to Everton is indicative of a poor mentality rather than a good one. Rather than fight for a first team spot, and prove that you're the number 1 guy he's instead going off to a club where he has literally no competition for a place. How hard is it to prove you're a better player than Torres and Drogba these days? He should have stuck around and had a battle with Costa to be the man at Chelsea.


I agree with this.

I hope he does well at Everton tbh. We will come knocking in a couple of years if he becomes a top striker :brodgers.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rom isn't going to get game time at Chelsea regardless.

He's not starting ahead of Costa who just joined for was it £32m? and they're not having a £50m striker be 4th choice in Torres.

And most importantly, I just don't think Mourinho wanted him.

Best for everyone.

EDIT: Rom did an interview and said he wanted to join Everton before Chelsea signed Costa & Drogba and that he had offers from other teams outside of England :shrug


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Bertrand to Southampton. 

With Enrique noe fully fit, are we still going to be buying a LB i wonder.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

what are dem tabloids gonna do now they can't continually link Bertrand to Liverhampton anymore? just go back to the Moreno story I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> what are dem tabloids gonna do now they can't continually link Bertrand to Liverhampton anymore? just go back to the Moreno story I guess.


who does southampton have left at fullback? clyne? clyne to liverpool coming up.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Clyne's a right back, so I can't see that happening since Liverpool already have Johnson and Kelly playing there. But yeah, Southampton only really have Clyne, Bertrand (on loan) and Matt Targett, 18 year-old left back who apparently might get a chance to play this season, as fullbacks.

Why don't they just stick with Flanagan?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

sarcasm is hard to pick up i guess...

As far as Flanagan goes, he's a right back and he should be starting there over Johnson. If we don't end up signing anyone then hopefully Jack Robinson can fufill the promise he showed years ago before dropping off so much. Or that Kelly gets properly back


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@TransferNewsCen 1m
Daily Mirror: Southampton's Morgan Schneiderlin may have to go on strike to secure his dream move to Tottenham (1/2)

@TransferNewsCen 20s
(2/2) Schneiderlin is reluctant to hand in a formal transfer request for fear of jeopardising his relationship with the Saints supporters

"Dream move to Tottenham" :hayden3

Not sure how going on strike is much better than handing in a transfer request. Spurs apparently coming back in with £22m.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sunderland have apparently reopened talks to try and sign Borini. We'll see...again.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

reports coming in that ravel morrison is close to securing his dream move to FC Cell Block A


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> Sunderland have apparently reopened talks to try and sign Borini. We'll see...again.


I don't think we've ever stopped tbh. For like the last week or so Gus has always said that we're just chugging away at it. Same w/ alonso and vergini (which apparently is the most SOON.jpg of the three). Gus also flat out said no to us being linked to Atsu. owell.











I love the internet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Honestly to me moving away from Chelsea and going to Everton is indicative of a poor mentality rather than a good one. Rather than fight for a first team spot, and prove that you're the number 1 guy he's instead going off to a club where he has literally no competition for a place. How hard is it to prove you're a better player than Torres and Drogba these days? He should have stuck around and had a battle with Costa to be the man at Chelsea.


*Wanting to play games and develop = poor mentality? He wouldn't be getting the games he needs to develop his game at Chelsea. Costa will be first choice ahead of him and Torres will probably get more game off the bench ahead of him which leaves him restricted to sub appearances and Cup games. If he's going to break into the team then he needs to develop his game, especially if he wants to break into Jose's team. Staying at Chelsea wasn't going to give him that chance with the first team opportunities he'd be getting meaning his game wouldn't get the game time at the top level that it needs to develop. If he can't break in now then how is he going to break in staying at Chelsea? Yeah there's training but that's a pretty low chance of getting him games ahead of Chelsea. Would it have been brave to stay at Chelsea and try to force Costa out of the team? Sure. Probably would have been stupid as well though and he ends up leaving 2 season later 2 seasons behind on his development at a critical point in his career. Personally anyway I'd much rather see a player more concerned about his own personal development and playing first team football then winning trophies as a bit part player of a big team.*


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Because Mourinhoe is a douche.
Signing Drogba because he is buddies with him. Let's his own talent go, leeches Atletico talent.

I know Drogba has sentimental value, but I don't see him actually contributing that much.
If he were to start the match in initial 11, that would be something different however.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^ calm down mate, he signed 2 blokes from Atletico. He ain't got shit on BRODGE :brodgers



Seabs said:


> *Wanting to play games and develop = poor mentality? He wouldn't be getting the games he needs to develop his game at Chelsea. Costa will be first choice ahead of him and Torres will probably get more game off the bench ahead of him which leaves him restricted to sub appearances and Cup games. If he's going to break into the team then he needs to develop his game, especially if he wants to break into Jose's team. Staying at Chelsea wasn't going to give him that chance with the first team opportunities he'd be getting meaning his game wouldn't get the game time at the top level that it needs to develop. If he can't break in now then how is he going to break in staying at Chelsea? Yeah there's training but that's a pretty low chance of getting him games ahead of Chelsea. Would it have been brave to stay at Chelsea and try to force Costa out of the team? Sure. Probably would have been stupid as well though and he ends up leaving 2 season later 2 seasons behind on his development at a critical point in his career. Personally anyway I'd much rather see a player more concerned about his own personal development and playing first team football then winning trophies as a bit part player of a big team.*


Torres would not have played more than Lukaku if he stayed. No chance in hell. It shows a absolutely worrying lack of ambition on his part to not want to stay and show that he's the best striker at the club. Costa is obviously going to play, thats a given. However you need more than 1 striker, and that other striker would/should have been Lukaku. To you it shows that he cares about development leaving to go to Everton, to me it shows a complete lack of heart and desire to be the best striker at the club. If you had the chance to play at your favourite club, play/train with one of your idols, would you just give it up to go off and play for Everton? "What a stadium. If one day in my life I will cry, it will be the day I play here. I love Chelsea." Yep, i hope he loved the 12 games he played for them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll say it again since people just ignore it.

Jose doesn't like Lukaku. He wouldn't have got much game time regardless of who else they have as strikers.

Although if you want to go with your logic then why did Sturridge leave Chelsea? Shithouse mentality, obviously.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

McCarthy/Carlos Alberto
Drogba/Kezman/Gudjohnsen
Drogba/Crespo
Drogba/Shevchenko
Ibra/Cruz
Milito/Eto'o
Benzema/Higuain
Eto'o/Torres

Every team Mourinho's been at, his top two strikers have always got a lot of game time and I'm not talking about just cameos off the bench. Lukaku would have proven he was better than a 36 year old Drogba and a joke of a footballer Torres and got a lot of game time as challenger to Costa. Add that to the training with top players week in week out and the top competitiob in the UCL, he would have been fine with his development plans.

Moz is right though. Mourinho doesn't fancy him. If he did, he wouldn't have allowed the loan to go through last season. However, Mourinho is all about winning and he'll play whoever gives him the best chance of winning and Lukaku would have proven quickly that he should be first in line to be challenging Costa for that main role. All he had to do was prove it. It's the same at every top club, but Rom doesn't seem to understand that.

But whatever. It is what it is. He's gone to a club he is very happy at, so good for him. I'm still going to support him and hope he develops into the great footballer he is supposed to be. I doubt he'll be back at Chelsea, but that's ok.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How dare he not stay, on the chance he'll be the no.2 and not no.3 striker at the club? really?

Its prob more of a case of looking for the backing or guarantee he'll be given the chance at Chelsea over guaruanteed game time at Everton, looks like he didnt get it. By all accounts a loan and perm deal was on the table and Chelsea took the cash. 

I think looking at the systems the 2 teams are playin the min, Everton, not only on game time is better for him, in the system he is the man, the figurehead, in the Chelsea system he'd be required to do more dropping and creating space for Hazard/Oscar/ Willian.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think Mourinhoe will regret his decision the way he treated Lukaku.He is young as fuck. Although I think he is older than it is recorded like the most African descendent players #noracist

However, Chelsea got a good paycheck after him, so I don't think they care that much. Chelsea is a big enough club to not to give a fuck about this stuff anyways


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

chelsea will just go out and buy another quality striker. it's hardly a problem long term.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sturridge got completely shafted by Di Matteo. He was playing under AVB week in week out. It was on the wing, but at the beginning of the season they both agreed that he would play on the wing that season and as a striker the next. But when AVB got sacked, RDM came in and dropped him almost instantly. For the duration of that season it was ok, because we went ultra defensive. But the following season was a pisstake. RDM wouldn't drop Torres for hell. Sturridge was left on the bench the whole season. But what really pissed Sturridge off is when RDM said "Sturridge thinks he's a striker but he's more of a winger". There was no chance he was staying after that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't blame Lukaku at all. He knows he'll play at Everton like he did last year and he's got a manager who values him very highly. I'd rather have players who have that desire to play each week rather than someone who's happy to play a bit-part role for a top team. With Diego Costa going to Chelsea, there was no way he was going to feature prominently. He may well have been the number two striker there but he wants to play, and Everton are a damn good team. Good on him!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's a young kid who needs to be playing week in week out, not competing with Torres to be Costa's back up. At Everton he'll have the opportunity to further his reputation, whilst not certain, it's very arguable he'd have gotten that chance at Chelsea. It's got nothing to do with ambition and everything to do with being determined to play every week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

At the end of the day, he left without fighting for his place. Had he tried to fight for it and by January things looked poor, he would still have got a move if he wanted it (however, we wouldn't have got £28m, so it's best this way). But what Rom wanted was for Mourinho to guarantee him the first choice striker spot at Chelsea. That's nonsense, I'm afraid. Mourinho isn't going to tell him, "no, you're fourth choice". He's gonna tell him he has to fight for it with the rest of the strikers. That's no different to any big club. Welbeck knows he has to fight with RvP and Rooney, so he gets on with it. Same with Dzeko, Negredo and Jovetic. Borini wants to fight for his place at a big club. It goes on and on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I'll say it again since people just ignore it.
> 
> Jose doesn't like Lukaku. He wouldn't have got much game time regardless of who else they have as strikers.
> 
> Although if you want to go with your logic then why did Sturridge leave Chelsea? Shithouse mentality, obviously.


Getting shafted out of position and then dropped from the team makes a bloke want to leave. 



Joel said:


> McCarthy/Carlos Alberto
> Drogba/Kezman/Gudjohnsen
> Drogba/Crespo
> Drogba/Shevchenko
> ...





Joel said:


> Sturridge got completely shafted by Di Matteo. He was playing under AVB week in week out. It was on the wing, but at the beginning of the season they both agreed that he would play on the wing that season and as a striker the next. But when AVB got sacked, RDM came in and dropped him almost instantly. For the duration of that season it was ok, because we went ultra defensive. But the following season was a pisstake. RDM wouldn't drop Torres for hell. Sturridge was left on the bench the whole season. But what really pissed Sturridge off is when RDM said "Sturridge thinks he's a striker but he's more of a winger". There was no chance he was staying after that.





Joel said:


> At the end of the day, he left without fighting for his place. Had he tried to fight for it and by January things looked poor, he would still have got a move if he wanted it (however, we wouldn't have got £28m, so it's best this way). But what Rom wanted was for Mourinho to guarantee him the first choice striker spot at Chelsea. That's nonsense, I'm afraid. Mourinho isn't going to tell him, "no, you're fourth choice". He's gonna tell him he has to fight for it with the rest of the strikers. That's no different to any big club. Welbeck knows he has to fight with RvP and Rooney, so he gets on with it. Same with Dzeko, Negredo and Jovetic. Borini wants to fight for his place at a big club. It goes on and on.


Not sure i've agreed so much with your posts before joel :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think it's more down to arrogance thinking he should be starting than lack of ambition. He won't be at Everton in 5 years if he progresses well anyway.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Should have fought for his place in the team and shown some ambition then :shrug


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He did stay and tried to fight for a place. Didn't happen so he left and went to a club to compete with Suarez for a place b/c he has balls. Unlike Lukaku who went for a place with no competition at all. Seriously who is Everton's number 2 striker atm?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Meh. If he stayed and was 3rd choice for the next 2 seasons then he'd be 2 years behind on his development, lose all his momentum from the past 2 seasons and everyone would probably call him a gloryhunter for staying at the expense of first team football elsewhere. Also I doubt he'd play more than Torres. Ba was better than Torres but he still didn't play as much as him. Plus it was pretty clear Jose didn't think he fit into his system. That couldn't have been more obvious than when he played Schurrle up front ahead of him. 

Call it what you want but at the end of the day he's going to be playing first team football at a high level and developing his game to give him a chance of playing for a club like Chelsea in the future rather than becoming another prospect who couldn't fulfil his potential. *


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jose:


> "Romelu was always very clear with us with his mentality and his approach was not highly motivated to come to a competitive situation with Chelsea. He wanted to play for Chelsea but he clearly wanted to be first-choice striker, but for a club of our dimension it is very difficult to promise to a player. That reduced, immediately, his desire to come to us."


A big part of Mourinho's teams is mental toughness, he always likes to challenge his top players in different situations. When a young player like Lukaku (who he probably met for the first time in pre-season last year) asks to leave because he has competition for his place after just a month in the team, he's going to lose trust in him. I don't think it's the case of Jose not liking him or something like that. One thing Lukaku did that probably annoyed Jose was to present to the media that Jose didn't want him in the team when he asked to go out on loan. And he did it just when he had the ideal opportunity to prove himself at Chelsea. 

He's a good guy, ambitious with big potential but he's not going to become the top striker he can be with this attitude. The way I see it, with how the strikers performed and with Jose's frustration, he could have been the first choice striker before January if he took his opportunity (at least in the league). Instead he chose to leave and talked too much to the media which is another interesting thing about him, he claimed to be a "complete striker" but isn't confident in himself to get the playing time he wants with his ability. 

I don't have a problem with him leaving, he's still not ready to play under the sort of pressure Mourinho puts on his players but it's unfortunate that it's ending this way considering the expectation and what he said about the club when he signed. Good luck to him at Everton, it looks like his relationship with Martínez is strong which can help his development.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lol at everyone suddenly knowing what's going on inside lukaku's head.

there could be a million potential reasons as to why he left and we don't know any of them


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's gay. He didn't want to play for Chelsea as he's gay and Roman is obviously racist and homophobic as he's Russian - he can tolerate one but not both. Dirty Chelsea scum.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Dat dere BBC reporting Pardiola as saying we're interested in Remy again. Despite the fact that he has an ice box where his heart used to be :sterling

Not gonna happen but honestly if it did and we got a CB in as well that'd be a real strong team we'd have and there would be no excuses for not pushing on and really competing for something this season


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can Remy actually sign for another club considering his got heart problems (if that's legitimately the reason Liverpool couldn't sign him)?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Pretty sure it's up to the club if they take him knowing if there's any issue or not. Assuming of course that Liverpool didn't pull out for another reason and just used that as their story to an exaggerated degree.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pretty sure I read Remy's reps as well as :arry denying it was the medical. Much more likely the Borini deal not going through was the real reason. Although they would say that wouldn't they, hardly gonna come out and admit their player has got a weak heart. Would put off other buyers.

Still, Remy would've passed a medical with us before signing on loan and I can't remember for sure how it went down but I think he might've passed one in January 2012 when he was going to sign for us. IIRC we flew him to London for a medical and that's how QPR ended up hijacking the deal. Not sure exactly how that whole fiasco went down. Point being, I'm sure a medical wouldn't be a problem for us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

remy's heart condition has been known since he joined marseille.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...heart-defect-ending-Premier-League-hopes.html

i read somewhere that his demands were too high for liverpool.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






All he needs is a little love in his life :haha

I probably shouldn't make light of a serious medical condition. Sorry.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Juan Quintero might be headed to Arsenal for £15.8m.

Do they really need another CAM?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

YAY MORE ATTACKING MIDS

Could this mean Cazorla out?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> i read somewhere that his demands were too high for liverpool.


Yeah, i heard that before the deal 'collapsed', so it may well be the reason. Shame, would have liked that signing TBH.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

David Sullivan's son has said that Jenkinson to West Ham on loan is done.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So.. apparently Diego Lopez is out of Madrid that means Navas is our new next goalkeeper. I don't see a need to bring a new goalkeeper even with the low level of Casillas latetly. Anyway Perez and his stupid moves.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Knocks said:


> David Sullivan's son has said that Jenkinson to West Ham on loan is done.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Reds closing in double swoop for Spanish full-backs Moreno and Manquillo
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ews/liverpool-fc-closing-double-swoop-7546066


Get this done and we are ready to rock and/or roll this season. Fullback has been the only glaring hole in our line-up and with these two possible on the way it would do wonders to get that area patched up. Mind you, I'm of the mind that Manquillo is on the way to spurn Glen Johnson from his 18 month long spell of garbage and we don't see him (Manquillo) as a starter at the moment. Moreno I'd expect to start if he came over.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Posted earlier but we all time traveled:



> Back in for Moreno and Manquillo according to Barrett.


Color me chuffed it those two come off. No more Enrique/Johnson :hb Well atleast not both of the at the same time...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

no fucking way are Arsenal bringing in Quintero. Not happening.

Classic Arsene smokescreen.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're signing defenders. :mark: Plural.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:mark:


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Wolfsburg are interested in Torres. Don't laugh, it's mean.



































OK, laugh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Knocks said:


> Apparently Wolfsburg are interested in Torres. Don't laugh, it's mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atsu to join Everton on loan.

£6.5m buyout clause to make it permanent at the end of the season.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Graeme Bailey ‏@GraemeBailey 56s
> 
> Newcastle agree a loan deal with Shakthar Donetsk for striker Facundo Ferreyra.They still want another main striker on permanent deal too.


bama


Some other journos have confirmed it too

EDIT 



> Newcastle United are on the verge of completing a loan deal for Facundo Ferreyra of Shakhtar Donetsk.
> 
> Sources close to the player have indicated the player is keen on the move and ready to help lead the line for Newcastle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Have United bought Vidal yet?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Archbishop Of Banterbury m8, least it's just a loan.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao quality


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Knocks said:


> Apparently Wolfsburg are interested in Torres. Don't laugh, it's mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Torres is a good transfer for Wolfsburg.
I don't know much Bundesliga, don't know shit about Wolfsburg's squad as of late. However they are upper mid-card team and can really use Torres in my fucking opinion.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Liverpool could be back in for Konoplyanka? The info comes from rawk... That'd be a strange one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Also, I don't know if I mentioned this before but 'Arry wants Glen Johnson at qpr. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Pretty sure I read Remy's reps as well as :arry denying it was the medical. Much more likely the Borini deal not going through was the real reason. Although they would say that wouldn't they, hardly gonna come out and admit their player has got a weak heart. Would put off other buyers.
> 
> Still, Remy would've passed a medical with us before signing on loan and I can't remember for sure how it went down but I think he might've passed one in January 2012 when he was going to sign for us. IIRC we flew him to London for a medical and that's how QPR ended up hijacking the deal. Not sure exactly how that whole fiasco went down. Point being, I'm sure a medical wouldn't be a problem for us.


The borini transfer has no relevance at all to remy. Borini will leave as he knows he is surplus. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Edit your posts next time instead of making consecutive posts, please.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

As the only #ITK with a 100% record around here, I can confirm that the Remy transfer didn't go through due to Borini staying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

upper midcard team

wind your neck in.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> upper midcard team
> 
> wind your neck in.


Actually I was being generous.
Midcard at best.
ACTUALLY..Wolfsburg is Jack Swagger.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think Kiz's point was get that ***** wrestling analogy away from this thread.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I think Kiz's point was get that ***** wrestling analogy away from this thread.


Why the fuck are we talking about Sports in a Wrestling Forum then.
My analogy was on point. 
He can wind his damn neck in.

Anyways Torres would be great benefit for Wolfsburg. I don't think he wants to go there though, unless they pay him some good money


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Wrestling analogies to sports are pretty lame though tbf.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Its not 'wind your neck in' its 'duck, a clothesline, jobber'


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

rumours going around that we might hijack the vidal deal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Actually I was being generous.
> Midcard at best.
> ACTUALLY..Wolfsburg is Jack Swagger.


Actually, Wolfsburg is a football team, not a person.

#EPLBANTZDENIED


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LMAO.

Like he'd go to that corpse of a club over LOUIS VAN GAAL'S SUPER UNITED.

He'll go to whoever offers the most money. So unless Madrid, Barca, City or Chelsea get involved. Or PSG. Or Monaco. Or any team in Qatar. He'll come to us if anyone.

I HAVE HOPE. You have Captain Born Slippy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How can you hijack a deal when there isn't a deal in place?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Wrestling analogies to sports are pretty lame though tbf.*


Fuck me for being cute with my smark comparison then.
I hope all of you have accounts on football forums


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Vidal to United rumour is now over a month old, and the hijack a fornight ago.. can you tell its a slow rumour day in the papers?

Think Joe Cole is off to Villa as well lads, #ITK.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This is the sports section. The wrestling section is further up the forum. Different sections mean different topics of conversation.

Tomorrow I'll explain to you why it's important to brush your teeth.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Why the fuck are we talking about Sports in a Wrestling Forum then.
> My analogy was on point.
> He can wind his damn neck in.
> 
> Anyways Torres would be great benefit for Wolfsburg. I don't think he wants to go there though, unless they pay him some good money


no it was horrific, much like your posting


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Fuck me for being cute with my smark comparison then.
> I hope all of you have accounts on football forums


*Pretty sure heskeyforum.com has us all covered on that one.








*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> I hope all of you have accounts on football forums


yup, where do you think we go to discuss wrestling??


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Joel said:


> Edit your posts next time instead of making consecutive posts, please.


No problem, my apologies

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You can red rep me if you think my posts suck Mr.Kiz.
But I won't let you talk shit. 
If you think it is lame for someone to use wrestling terms on sports section then leave it be.Why quote it and try to be smartass about it and put more attention on the fact that I used it.

You got the meaning, I meant it was a very viable transfer for Wolfsburg, since they won't have any better players than Torres, because they are not top contenders in their respectable league.

Stay on topic and and go have a life please.

Thx


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> You got the meaning, I meant it was a very viable transfer for Wolfsburg, since they won't have any better players than Torres, because they are not top contenders in their respectable league.


Trust me, they can get better players than Fernando Torres.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I wish you'd stop..... masquerading..... as a football poster.

You can't spout all that bollocks then say stay on topic. Mr. Masquerade I am challenging you to TAKE THIS TO RANTS!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> You can red rep me if you think my posts suck Mr.Kiz.
> But I won't let you talk shit.
> If you think it is lame for someone to use wrestling terms on sports section then leave it be.Why quote it and try to be smartass about it and put more attention on the fact that I used it.
> 
> ...


does this mean i can't stay at your hotel?

and no, you didn't make your point on wolfsburg, because your point was completely stupid. de bruyne, gustavo, ricardo rodriguez, max arnold and olic are just a few players better than torres.

check yourself before you wreck yourself

thx


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

kiz said as he threw back his weave and snapped his fingers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so i see freddy veseli has secured a glamour move to superpowers port vale

wonder if he still regrets giving the big ones to city when he left for united. quite the downfall since that occurred.

#champ20ns indeed mate.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I wish you'd stop..... masquerading..... as a football poster.
> 
> You can't spout all that bollocks then say stay on topic. Mr. Masquerade I am challenging you to TAKE THIS TO RANTS!!!!!!


No, thanks.
I won't bother with a kid who doesn't have the balls to take a manly insult and instead goes to rat to mods to get me banned.

I won't go off-topic no more. 
Calm your tits you and your lackey Jiz


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

When did I get you banned?

My tits can't be tamed.

What was your MANLY insult? :lmao

I like how Kiz is my lackey!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Jiz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nothing makes my dick more flaccid than people replacing names that end in 'iz' to Jiz.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Nothing makes my dick more flaccid than people replacing names that end in 'iz' to Jiz.


and he's Gerrard lift the European Cup!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gerrard slipping followed by Crystanbul more than made up for 2005. 

I was never as hard as I was during them moments.

EDIT: So, transfers... it's all gone a bit silent eh? :side:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton, must be finally out of players..


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Masquerade Meltdown #TopTransferBantz


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Ronald Koeman
‏@Koeman1963
Ready for #Training!

Oh the irony :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Lampard joins City on loan, I fucking swear...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He looks good in Blue.. :draper2


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Modern football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

GOAT Lamps trolling Chelsea hard.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> If Lampard joins City on loan, I fucking swear...


how does it feel to know your hero is just a whore?

cry for me joel. fucking CRY


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That signing makes absolutely no sense for anyone. Does nothing but stain Lampard's legacy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Why wouldn't he just do the loan to Chelsea if he wants somewhere to go before New York start?*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Why wouldn't he just do the loan to Chelsea if he wants somewhere to go before New York start?*


Surprised its not QPR either..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I suppose NYCFC won't allow him to be loaned to Chelsea. And I doubt he'd want to go to the A-League when he thinks he's still capable of producing. Tbh, it's not absolutely terrible because there's no bad blood between Chelsea and City, nor are we really massive rivals, but still...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it'll likely just be similar to drogba. mostly a coaching type role for the eds/academy kids, few sub appearances, yada yada


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It'll fucking piss me off if he becomes a Vieira though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> it'll likely just be similar to drogba. mostly a coaching type role for the eds/academy kids, few sub appearances, yada yada


*Unless it's because he's limited to City then I don't get it really. If it's just to stay fit then I'm sure Chelsea would have let him do that.*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Why wouldn't he just do the loan to Chelsea if he wants somewhere to go before New York start?*


Yeah I can see Lampard going to Mansour and asking "sorry sir, do you mind if I go to one of your rivals in the EPL and possibly score against City?"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> It'll fucking piss me off if he becomes a Vieira though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We'll be using NYC as a feeding club and playing time for the kids, might as well intergrate one of the main players around the place, so they know, (probably) the captain ahead of time etc..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> That signing makes absolutely no sense for anyone. Does nothing but stain Lampard's legacy.


Maybe Lampard will be earning a little extra if he plays some games for City? In which case, it makes all the sense it needs to in football.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lampard should be in pre-season with Chelsea right now...fucking football. 

Would be horrendous to see him playing for another PL club but it does nothing to his legacy, he will forever be the LEGENDARY GOAT that he is no matter where he plays. 

:jose :jose :jose

He probably wants to train with more intensity so NYC offered City, can't see any other reason. Lampard will be back at Chelsea in two years, for a last run as a player or as Jose's assistant.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Slient Alarm said:


> Maybe Lampard will be earning a little extra if he plays some games for City? In which case, it makes all the sense it needs to in football.


I bet we arent paying his wages and NYC are, gotta get round them FFP regs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> Lampard should be in pre-season with Chelsea right now...fucking football.
> 
> Would be horrendous to see him playing for another PL club but it does nothing to his legacy, he will forever be the LEGENDARY GOAT that he is no matter where he plays.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Arsenal expected Vieira to be back at their club working for them when he retired as well...

There's every chance that he'll stay on as part of NYCFC staff or even a part of City's stafff when his playing career is over.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lampard will play for Manchester City.
Wait and see


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Lampard will play for Manchester City.
> Wait and see


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


>


Everyone ridiculed me when I said Evra was going to Juve.
So this time I make it lean.
Besides I assure you there are many fanboys who doesn't believe that shit.
Of course Lampard wouldn't want it but he is under contract ( JUST LIKE WHEN CENA DID NOT WANT TO HELP NEXUS BUT HE DID THERE YOU GO ANOTHER SMARTASS WRESTLING COMMENT)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What the hell do you think we've been speaking about over the last half a page? I don't think there's been one person who has said that he won't play for them, yet you come in 12 hours late and say he's going to play for them likes it's an exclusive.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I'm sure Arsenal expected Vieira to be back at their club working for them when he retired as well...
> 
> There's every chance that he'll stay on as part of NYCFC staff or even a part of City's stafff when his playing career is over.


I don't even want to think about it TBH and I honestly can't see it happening. His connection with Chelsea is too strong for him not to come back. In two years JT, Jose and Didier are most likely still going to be here, there's no way that he's not coming back. He's a future Chelsea manager, Roman basically offered him any role he wants according to Jose, he represents the club. There's no "100%" in football, especially in this era but I'm sure 100% that Frank is coming back to Chelsea in the future.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't even want to think about it TBH and I honestly can't see it happening. His connection with Chelsea is too strong for him not to come back. In two years JT, Jose and Didier are most likely still going to be here, there's no way that he's not coming back. He's a future Chelsea manager, Roman basically offered him any role he wants according to Jose, he represents the club. There's no "100%" in football, especially in this era but I'm sure 100% that Frank is coming back to Chelsea in the future.


Trust me, I hope he comes back too and I don't like thinking that he won't be part of the club in future. However, I don't want to be negative, but there's a big chance his affections for the City brand is going to grow. He's going to be a massive part of their project in America and he's probably the face of their American brand, thus will be featured heavily, in promotion of the City brand over there. As time goes on there is every chance the bond grows stronger. They're the ones who reached out to him and put him in this role and now City are giving him the chance to have his Premier League farewell.

We can hope that he comes back to us when his career is over, but it's not as cut and dry as it once looked.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ruining football, poach your kids and your legends..


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> What the hell do you think we've been speaking about over the last half a page? I don't think there's been one person who has said that he won't play for them, yet you come in 12 hours late and say he's going to play for them likes it's an exclusive.


Then why the fuck you say IF he joins.

I think some people still believe it won't be happening. Therefore I stated my opinion.

Go have your conversation, I am out.



Joel said:


> If Lampard joins City on loan, I fucking swear...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Make sure you forget your way back here when you leave.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






Would be weird seeing Lampard in another English team colors, but I'm not that fussed about it. Only 6 months and probably won't appear much. :draper2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City took our Paddy Vieira, they can sure as shit take your lumpy Lampard.

(I know they're different situations but whaaaatevah)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we comin for you legends .....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sunderland, West Brom, Soton, Hull, and Swansea all in for Stoke's Geoff Cameron.

If Hughes really rates Bardsley over Cameron, there is your proof on why Hughes will be jobless by Christmas. The man is a mong.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Trust me, I hope he comes back too and I don't like thinking that he won't be part of the club in future. However, I don't want to be negative, but there's a big chance his affections for the City brand is going to grow. He's going to be a massive part of their project in America and he's probably the face of their American brand, thus will be featured heavily, in promotion of the City brand over there. As time goes on there is every chance the bond grows stronger. They're the ones who reached out to him and put him in this role and now City are giving him the chance to have his Premier League farewell.
> 
> We can hope that he comes back to us when his career is over, but it's not as cut and dry as it once looked.


I just don't see the fact that he's going to train with City to be fully fit for his new team as that big of a deal. It would hurt when it happens but it's just a few months as a result of a contract agreement. He's a NYCFC player, any promotion he does is for this football club, they can promote the Man City logo alongside it but I doubt it's going to change something. At the end of the day, he just signed for a MLS club that has a connection to another PL club. Frank is always going to be a Chelsea personality, the heart and soul of this club during its greatest period, nobody is more proud of that than him. Anything can happen but playing two years in the MLS and doing media campaigns for a new club can change it? I honestly can't believe it. The only way he's not coming back to Chelsea is a drastic change in his relationship with Jose and Roman and that's not happening,



> ‘I can feel some happiness about the process because, for sure, he comes back to Chelsea. For sure. Everybody wants it. Mr Abramovich — the No 1, the most important person — wants Frank to be back very much, I want him to be back and the staff want him back, so he comes back for sure. He can come back the way he wants. Mr Abramovich has left the door completely open for him on the understanding Frank can do anything he wants at this club. To repeat Mr Abramovich’s words, “He can come back the way he wants”. He can be a coach, he can start at the academy, he can start being my assistant at the same time because he is doing his coaching badges, or he can start in a different role. It’s not the end of Frank Lampard’s career in Chelsea. It’s just a little break. He will be back, hopefully for many, many years, because he’s one of the most important players in the history of Chelsea.’


The way I see it (hopefully), he's playing his two seasons in the MLS and comes back in the same way Didier did. Mourinho started to talk about him as his successor which would be fantastic when the time's right.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Sunderland, West Brom, Soton, Hull, and Swansea all in for Stoke's Geoff Cameron.
> 
> If Hughes really rates Bardsley over Cameron, there is your proof on why Hughes will be jobless by Christmas. The man is a mong.


doesn't cameron want to play as a cb/cm now though? It would make our interest in him make way more sense. Bardsley is a fine prem right back. Not much more or else. We basically replaced him in kind with Billy Jones (but Jones is an fm legend at least)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think Cameron cares where he plays. He's probably best at CB, but still effective as RB. He's an average, at best, CM. Should stay away from there.

"You're never too good for Arsenal and Steven Gerrard knows that." - :wenger

Ha, fuck ya Stevie G. :westbrook2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stevie should have just shut his mouth after this debacle. 

"Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe Cole can do as well, if not better."- :stevie


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> GOAT Lamps trolling Chelsea hard.


tbf chelsea didn't want him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You sure about that?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atsu to Everton?

Not bad.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why'd he leave then?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Will Lampard actually get a game for City? From what I saw he was not playing well last season and looked past it in all honesty. I only saw him playing in the Prem this season for a lower ranked club, like Rio playing for QPR. Well I guess they could bring him on to score some tap-ins when City are whoopin' the weaker teams to annoy Chelsea fans and secure CORPORATE LAMPARD for the future. :HHH2 Sorry Joel, but it's best for business :lelbron


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Then why the fuck you say IF he joins.
> 
> I think some people still believe it won't be happening. Therefore I stated my opinion.
> 
> Go have your conversation, I am out.


YYYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I AM HARD

EL BONERO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Why'd he leave then?


Because he can get more than a one year deal elsewhere and can get to play more than he would have got at Chelsea in the winding down of his career.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



steamed hams said:


> *Will Lampard actually get a game for City? From what I saw he was not playing well last season and looked past it in all honesty.* I only saw him playing in the Prem this season for a lower ranked club, like Rio playing for QPR. Well I guess they could bring him on to score some tap-ins when City are whoopin' the weaker teams to annoy Chelsea fans and secure CORPORATE LAMPARD for the future. :HHH2 Sorry Joel, but it's best for business :lelbron


[lazy pundit cliché] He's the type of player you bring on when you're a goal down and he can create something out of nothing. [/lazy pundit cliché]

In reality, he's one of the last players you should bring on when chasing a game. He turns like a oil tanker these days. You don't want other teams counter attacking against Lampard.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Khedira to Arsenal rumors starting up again


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Everyone ridiculed me when I said Evra was going to Juve.


you had NO IDEA he was going to Juve, you just picked up on a rumour and as Joel has stated, came in here like it was some exclusive you knew about and nobody else. There was no indication at all Evra was leaving after all he had just signed a new contract with Man Utd. Stop it pls.

apparently Wenger has said there could be a chance Vermaelen leaves. Definitely gonna see him linked to Utd for the rest of the window now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lampard will be registered for the league and cl if he comes.

he's doing more than just training for 6 months.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would be sweet to watch Lamps (playing for City) against Chelsea. :jose

And, congrats City! As if Vieira wasn't enough, now you've most likely got Lamps all wrapped up for a future coaching role too.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



steamed hams said:


> Will Lampard actually get a game for City? From what I saw he was not playing well last season and looked past it in all honesty. I only saw him playing in the Prem this season for a lower ranked club, like Rio playing for QPR. Well I guess they could bring him on to score some tap-ins when City are whoopin' the weaker teams to annoy Chelsea fans and secure CORPORATE LAMPARD for the future. :HHH2 Sorry Joel, but it's best for business :lelbron


Unless they buy another midfielder, Lampard's gonna play. Yaya will have to play a match every 4-5 days between September and November, and he's 90% gonna miss Arsenal, Chelsea and Hull games in January. Lampard gets his play time, Pellegrini has a decent and experienced back-up for Yaya and City doesn't spend nothing bar the wage. Good deal for everyone.

Except Chelsea :moyes2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;37644625 said:


> *Unless they buy another midfielder,* Lampard's gonna play. Yaya will have to play a match every 4-5 days between September and November, and he's 90% gonna miss Arsenal, Chelsea and Hull games in January. Lampard gets his play time, Pellegrini has a decent and experienced back-up for Yaya and City doesn't spend nothing bar the wage. Good deal for everyone.
> 
> Except Chelsea :moyes2


Yaya, Fernando, Fernandinho, Milner, Javi Garcia, Rodwell, various young blokes, why do City need another midfielder?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

because our young blokes arent ready yet, garcia and rodwell will likely be sold and milner doesnt play midfield anymore

costs us literally nothing, provides tonnes of experience and helps the home grown quota. win win win


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> because our young blokes arent ready yet, garcia and rodwell will likely be sold and milner doesnt play midfield anymore
> 
> costs us literally nothing, provides tonnes of experience and helps the home grown quota. win win win


They're not sold yet and you still have a bunch of mids ahead of Lamps so i can't see you buying yet another one after him. He might get a run here or there but he's not going to get much gametime.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Yaya, Fernando, Fernandinho, Milner, Javi Garcia, Rodwell, various young blokes, why do City need another midfielder?


That's what I meant, it's the so-stupid-UEFA-will-kick-them-out-of-the-CL scenario. At the moment, Milner is the only one who can somewhat fit the Yaya role. Fernandinho is a lock for the other spot, Fernando is 90% defensive, same for Garcia, Rodwell :Jordan, Zucu:maury


Lampard can't even walk anymore but at least he can kick a ball properly. That's something in City midfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> They're not sold yet and you still have a bunch of mids ahead of Lamps so i can't see you buying yet another one after him. He might get a run here or there but he's not going to get much gametime.


garcia will be sold, he has to be so mangala can come in

of course he's not getting much game time. he's not being brought in as an important player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> garcia will be sold, he has to be so mangala can come in
> 
> *of course he's not getting much game time.* he's not being brought in as an important player.


which is why i was arguing in the first place when Dandy said Lampard will play. He's barely going to.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

then you probably shouldnt quote my post


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

or you could read up the page :draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i did. and then you quoted me

you could quote the right post next time :draper2


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> which is why i was arguing in the first place when Dandy said Lampard will play. He's barely going to.


Of course he's not gonna play 2500 minutes, but if Milner is not playing as central like Kiz said they have a deficit in the midfield and Lampard would be the only logical replacement fo Yaya. Toure is the best midfielder in the world by a mile atm, so of course Lampard's chances will be limited: yet MLS starts the 8th of March and Yaya's schedule is going to be a pain in the ass from September to February, and Lampard fits this span perfectly so I don't see why he shouldn't play a decent amount of time, let's say like Garcia last season: starter in the cups, sub during the EPL.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;37645753 said:


> Toure is the best midfielder in the world by a mile atm


:haha


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

actually, :kolo1 is a defender not a midfielder 

newb god i am so fucking funny


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everybody knows Torres is the best midfielder in the world.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Brendan Galloway has joined Everton from MK Dons for an undisclosed fee. Five-year deal.

18 year old who can play either CB or CM.

Potentially John Stones partner at CB for the next decade.

*Coleman (25)/Kenny (16/17), Stones (20), Galloway (18), Garbutt (21)

Besic (21) McCarthy (21)/Ledson (16/17)

??? - Barkley (20) - Oviedo (23)

Lukaku (20)​*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> Everybody knows Torres is the best midfielder in the world.












GOAT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Moz. Is Stones likely to start this season or is Distin still gonna be there?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Khedira rumours all up in my face again. William Carvalho rumours picking up some more speed as well, but I'll assume Sporting are basically trying to instigate a bidding war, and Arsene isn't really the bidding war type. Although I wouldn't be surprised if he did just go HAM. Wouldn't be the first un-Wenger-like thing he's done this window. I'd probably rather Carvalho, but he's still super raw, even if he is a tank. Khedira isn't a DM, but...well, he's really good. Honestly, the player that's probably most suited to Wenger's system that covers what we need defensively is Schneiderlin, but he's probably on his way to Spurs, and if Arsene really wanted him he'd probably have gone for him by now. I realise y'all have probably already talked about everything there several times, but I've been away for a minute.

Best news of the window so far from an Arsenal perspective is Danny Rose signing a five year extension (to actually play the fitba) at Spurs.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

MS wants that "dream move" to Spurs so that tells us all.

And, Khedira has to be the most underrated player going around atm. Haven't watched a lot of Carvalho, so I'll just trust Wenger's judgement.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

David Henen has signed a 5 year contract with Everton.

He's been at the club for a few weeks now but the news of his length of contract has just started to break.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Loving the idea of CORPORATE FRANK.



Λ Dandy Λ;37645753 said:


> Toure is the best midfielder in the world by a mile atm


Yaya Toure "miles better" than the likes of Andres Iniesta and Bastian Schweinsteiger.

The dude's probably only just climbed out of Busquets' back pocket after he was completely shut down in the two biggest matches of City's season.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Best news of the window so far from an Arsenal perspective is Danny Rose signing a five year extension (to actually play the fitba) at Spurs.



He should just come back to us. I'm still blocking out his last year and remember him being mega boss for us :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We'll start the bidding for Yaya Sanogo at £47 million.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

OHHHHH YAYA SANOGO OHHHHHH YAYA SANOGO OHHHHH YAYA.......

and also JOEL CAMPBELL


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Baines On Toast said:


> David Henen has signed a 5 year contract with Everton.
> 
> He's been at the club for a few weeks now but the news of his length of contract has just started to break.


Saw him play for a Belgium youth squad u19 or u17. Completely embarrassed the opposition. Great talent but still very raw obviously.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> Loving the idea of CORPORATE FRANK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said "at the moment", that means currently and considering last season. Iniesta and Schweinsteiger are amazing players no doubt about it, but they were no way near the standard Yaya kept with City: denying that is just plain ignorance. 

And LOL @ using two matches as evidence. Classic mafialona fan. Guess what, Vidal was crap against Galatasaray and didn't even make it to the round of 16 in the CL, yet he was arguably the #2 or #3 midfielder in the world before he got injured around the end of March.

So yeah, what you should do is keep living in your Peprcelona world, watching solely Barcelona and Bayern matches like the average american twitter soccer fan and express your disdain by negging people because you're butthurt. That is still sad, but surely better than looking like a mong with these posts.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Moreno deal to be completed over the weekend.

He's a vast improvement on Enrique so I'm all for this move.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Moreno deal to be completed over the weekend.
> 
> He's a vast improvement on Enrique so I'm all for this move.


Is that your defence sorted after Moreno signs? time to begin the striker search again after that


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;37663034 said:


> I said "at the moment", that means currently and considering last season. Iniesta and Schweinsteiger are amazing players no doubt about it, but they were no way near the standard Yaya kept with City: denying that is just plain ignorance.
> 
> And LOL @ using two matches as evidence. Classic mafialona fan. Guess what, Vidal was crap against Galatasaray and didn't even make it to the round of 16 in the CL, yet he was arguably the #2 or #3 midfielder in the world before he got injured around the end of March.
> 
> So yeah, what you should do is keep living in your Peprcelona world, watching solely Barcelona and Bayern matches like the average american twitter soccer fan and express your disdain by negging people because you're butthurt. That is still sad, but surely better than looking like a mong with these posts.


So I look like a mong, yet you're the one bringing up neg rep and using terms like Peprcelona and Mafialona, which are embarrassing. I'm not American either.

Saying Yaya Toure is "miles better" than any other midfielder in the world is a hilarious, narrow minded view and shows you pay no real attention to anything except Prem matches. He wasn't/isn't miles better than players like Koke or Luka Modric "currently and considering last season", both of whom were just as good as him domestically and were both sensational in Europe, something Yaya wasn't.

Iniesta has been the best midfielder in the world for the past five years, there is no player in football "miles better" than him, let alone Yaya Toure, and any rational City fan would swap the two in a heartbeat, he certainly showed him up when City and Barca played each other. lmao @ Schweini not being at the same level, did you watch the World Cup? Or you can cite pretty much any match he's played in the Champions League during the last two seasons, he's a better all round player and more consistent in top level games than Toure.

Toure is a sensational player, definitely one of the best midfielders around, but he's not better than any of the 4 midfielders i've mentioned in his post, and the idea that he's "miles better than anyone else" is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Is that your defence sorted after Moreno signs? time to begin the striker search again after that


Nah we're gonna sign Manquillo too at right back. 

Apparently we rejected a bid for Kolo Toure from Trabzonspor because



The Brodge said:


> "Kolo has been an incredible player. We brought him in because he is a winner, an authentic winner," said Rodgers, talking at a news conference on Liverpool's pre-season trip to the United States.
> 
> "He's someone who doesn't play every single week *but when he does play, he plays very well.* Every day of his life in training, he gives his all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Moreno deal to be completed over the weekend.
> 
> He's a vast improvement on Enrique so I'm all for this move.


About time. Still hope for another attacking player too TBH.

Toure. :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> So I look like a mong, yet you're the one bringing up neg rep and using terms like Peprcelona and Mafialona, which are embarrassing. I'm not American either.
> 
> Saying Yaya Toure is "miles better" than any other midfielder in the world is a hilarious, narrow minded view and shows you pay no real attention to anything except Prem matches. He wasn't/isn't miles better than players like Koke or Luka Modric "currently and considering last season", both of whom were just as good as him domestically and were both sensational in Europe, something Yaya wasn't.
> 
> ...


The only way you can keep up this "debate" is by ignoring my preamble to the discussion which is "I'm talking about last season". That's why you keep talking about "past five years", "last two season". If you think I'm gonna be misdirected by that, you're wrong.

Koke "being as good as Yaya domestically" gotta be a joke (not caring about the CL as City didn't proceed in the competition) and honestly cripples anything you were about to say from then on, but I'm gonna continue for the sake of it. Modric was great but he was the playmaker of an all-stars team, he wasn't the main driving force of a team like Yaya. "Schweini" was amazing, but as said no way near someone who single-handedly destroyed almost anyone in his path in the most competitive league of the world. I'm not even commenting on Iniesta, who according to you has been "the best midfielder over the past 5 years". That includes 2009/2010 and 2010/2011 seasons, a period where Xavi established himself as probably the greatest playmaker ever seen on a football field. The fact that you are supposed to be a Barca fanboy makes all this showcasing of ignorance even more cringe-worthy.

I'm not "EPL-centred", far from that (I'm not even british). But I live in Manchester, and while I'm not a City fan I've seen Yaya several times live last season and no, I wouldn't swap him for Iniesta. It's not 2010 anymore.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pellegrini confirms Lampard is joining. Lampard asked to not be considered for selection against Chelsea, but Pellegrini turned down that request. Hopefully he won't be chosen anyway.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Pellegrini confirms Lampard is joining. Lampard asked to not be considered for selection against Chelsea, but Pellegrini turned down that request. Hopefully he won't be chosen anyway.


Pellegrini turned down the request not because he's a troll but because Yaya will be out for the African Cup the week of the Chelsea match.

(Like Lampard didn't know about that, rotfl)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Guess there is still a chance of seeing Fabregas and Lampard argue with each other, although under the oddest circumstance.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yaya's a great player that can rampage through Premier League defenses and midfields at ease, but he has a flat track bully quality about him. If you're talking big games between World Class teams, I'd rather have the likes of Iniesta or Schweinsteiger marshaling the midfield than Yaya Toure who isn't quite as good at that controlled type of play.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> Yaya's a great player that can rampage through Premier League defenses and midfields at ease, but he has a flat track bully quality about him. If you're talking big games between World Class teams, I'd rather have the likes of Iniesta or Schweinsteiger marshaling the midfield than Yaya Toure who isn't quite as good at that controlled type of play.


You don't marshal the midfield by yourself against Barcelona or Real, you need all-star teammates and not just in the middle. City are not a God-tier squad, they're not even good enough to secure the EPL several fixtures in advance.

Ibra made his first good CL display only last year at 31, because except for Barca where he couldn't fit and was not considered by Guardiola he never played in a team so strong they can use Cavani as a winger who track back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;37665721 said:


> The only way you can keep up this "debate" is by ignoring my preamble to the discussion which is "I'm talking about last season". That's why you keep talking about "past five years", "last two season". If you think I'm gonna be misdirected by that, you're wrong.
> 
> Koke "being as good as Yaya domestically" gotta be a joke (not caring about the CL as City didn't proceed in the competition) and honestly cripples anything you were about to say from then on, but I'm gonna continue for the sake of it. Modric was great but he was the playmaker of an all-stars team, he wasn't the main driving force of a team like Yaya. "Schweini" was amazing, but as said no way near someone who single-handedly destroyed almost anyone in his path in the most competitive league of the world. I'm not even commenting on Iniesta, who according to you has been "the best midfielder over the past 5 years". That includes 2009/2010 and 2010/2011 seasons, a period where Xavi established himself as probably the greatest playmaker ever seen on a football field. The fact that you are supposed to be a Barca fanboy makes all this showcasing of ignorance even more cringe-worthy.
> 
> I'm not "EPL-centred", far from that (I'm not even british). But I live in Manchester, and while I'm not a City fan I've seen Yaya several times live last season and no, I wouldn't swap him for Iniesta. It's not 2010 anymore.


Last two seasons includes last season as well, which I mentioned for Schweini, not hard to comprehend is it? He's a better player than Yaya, and you can pick any season you like in the past several for that. There's no misdirection either, Iniesta has been the best mid in the world since 2008, and that includes now, based on consistency of performances at the top level.

Absolutely laughable that Koke not as good as domestically as Yaya last season, how much Spanish football do you actually watch? The guy ran the Atletico team that WON La Liga, the league where the Champions League winners finished third, he was sensational in the Champions League as well, sensational against Barca pretty much every time they played, sensational at the Calderon against Madrid in the league as well, and probably their best player in the run to the CL final. He was a controlling influence in the tie against Barca, whilst when Yaya went up against them, he was utterly anonymous. That tie showed perfectly why he was sold to accommodate Busquets, who as I mentioned earlier, had him in his pocket for the entire tie. 

As for Modric, another silly point, a lot of Madrid fans cite him as their best player last season and he was CLEARLY the driving force behind their peformances. He, along with Koke and Schweinsteiger, have all shown they can consistently control games at the highest level. Yaya hasn't and definitely didn't last season.

I cite Iniesta as a better player because he's just that - a better player. Yaya isn't suddenly a better player than Andres either based on one season where he smashed in a load of goals in the Prem, you're probably the sort of person that rated Frank Lampard over Paul Scholes. It's not even that ridiculous to cite Yaya as the best midfielder, despite him only really performing in the Prem, but to say he's miles better than anyone else is hilarious. 

You're EPL-centric because you're massively overrating scoring goals in the Prem and completely disregarding the Champions League, the highest level of club football. All four of those players were far better than Yaya in that regard LAST SEASON.



Impolite said:


> Yaya's a great player that can rampage through Premier League defenses and midfields at ease, but he has a flat track bully quality about him. If you're talking big games between World Class teams, I'd rather have the likes of Iniesta or Schweinsteiger marshaling the midfield than Yaya Toure who isn't quite as good at that controlled type of play.


^^



Λ Dandy Λ;37667137 said:


> You don't marshal the midfield by yourself against Barcelona or Real, you need all-star teammates and not just in the middle. City are not a God-tier squad, they're not even good enough to secure the EPL several fixtures in advance.


Koke managed it, and over several fixtures, are Atletico suddenly a God-tier squad?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Comparing Schweinsteiger/Koke to Yaya is silly. They play completely different midfield roles.

Yaya is allowed the infamous 'talismanic' role that the likes of Ronald, Suarez, RVP all have/had. That freedom to carry and be where he wants. I didn't see Schweinsteiger or Koke scoring 20 goals from midfield last season and being one of the Prems best players?

Whilst I'd agree they're better defensively than Yaya, I'd rather the midfield partnership of Fernandinho and Yaya over Schweinsteiger and Martinez (or whoever was his central partner?) simply because of the creativity and power of Yaya and what he brings in terms of goals.

To just confirm for anyone who'll twist what I'm actually saying, I'm not saying Yaya is better than Schwein/Iniesta. He is better than Koke.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Comparing Schweinsteiger/Koke to Yaya is silly. They play completely different midfield roles.
> 
> Yaya is allowed the infamous 'talismanic' role that the likes of Ronald, Suarez, RVP all have/had. That freedom to carry and be where he wants. I didn't see Schweinsteiger or Koke scoring 20 goals from midfield last season and being one of the Prems best players?
> 
> ...


Give me players who have consistently performed and ran games in the Champions League (as well as in their respective leagues against the better opposition) over a player who scores 20 goals in the Prem.

The point I was arguing against here was "Yaya Toure is by a mile the best midfielder in the world", to clarify. Love him as a player and he's certainly up there with the best, but that's hyperbole bordering on the absurd.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> Give me players who have consistently performed and ran games in the Champions League over a player who scores 20 goals in the Prem.
> 
> The point I was arguing against here was "Yaya Toure is by a mile the best midfielder in the world", to clarify. Love him as a player and he's certainly up there with the best, but that's hyperbole bordering on the absurd.


Consistently? Koke has had one good season in the CL lol.

I'll agree there, whilst he's in the top echelon of world class players, his lack of defensive work rate costs him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> *Consistently? Koke has had one good season in the CL lol.*
> 
> I'll agree there, whilst he's in the top echelon of world class players, his lack of defensive work rate costs him.


True, but that's what I meant, and the argument seems to have boiled down to just last season anyway, and based on that, Koke ranks higher Toure when considering League and CL performances (he was arguably a top 3 player in both competitions).


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fucking Demichelis ruined our chances of City possibly getting something :'(

I'd rather Toure over Koke simply due to Koke being incomplete and young. Whilst youth is good, I wouldn't sub TOure out for him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Youth would be the only reason for swapping anyway, they're both very similar in ability at this point and Toure is already moulded in as a key figure at City, he was the second best player in the Prem last year. I'd personally much rather have Koke though because he's shown how good he can perform against the very best, as well as having a lot of years ahead of him. I'd certainly rate him over someone like Pogba as a young midfielder. The only mid's it would be logical to trade Yaya for anyway would be Schweini or Iniesta because they're simply better players.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> they're both very similar in ability at this point


Whilst I have no doubt Koke will be a top player, I think this is a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Whilst I have no doubt Koke will be a top player, I think this is a bit of an overstatement.


Koke is incredibly mature for his age and like I said, showed his ability to control matches against top opponents last season. Look at how he performed against, for example, Barcelona last season, across 5 games Barcelona scored I think 2 goals and didn't win any of them. Not by luck, either, Koke was for the most part running the show and Barca's midfield weren't doing anything. He was just as good against Madrid (at least in La Liga) and in the Champions League. These are sort of games were Yaya isn't able to bully the opposition and becomes a defensive liability.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> Koke is incredibly mature for his age and like I said, showed his ability to control matches against top opponents last season. Look at how he performed against, for example, Barcelona last season, across 5 games Barcelona scored I think 2 goals and didn't win any of them. Not by luck, either, Koke was for the most part running the show and Barca's midfield weren't doing anything. He was just as good against Madrid (at least in La Liga) and in the Champions League. These are sort of games were Yaya isn't able to bully the opposition and becomes a defensive liability.


But let's be honest, Barca were rather shocking last season apart from a few matches in terms fo their usual standard? Whilst I'm not disputing Koke's ability, you're basically saying he's in the same bracket as Iniesta, Schwein, Toure etc which I don't think he is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Yaya at his peak is arguably better than anyone else in his position but he isn't always at his peak and he has too many games where he's really poor and the game completely passes him by to be considered miles better than anyone else or whatever Dandy said. Dandy does come off as someone who doesn't watch enough La Liga to pass judgement on Modric and Koke too. That or he has very odd evaluation of what he does watch. Koke is maybe a bit of a stretch but his consistency over Yaya (in big games too) makes up for Yaya peaking a lot higher than him.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> But let's be honest, Barca were rather shocking last season apart from a few matches in terms fo their usual standard? Whilst I'm not disputing Koke's ability, you're basically saying he's in the same bracket as Iniesta, Schwein, Toure etc which I don't think he is.


Barca weren't at their best, but like I said, look at what they did to City and Toure, and then compare that to how Koke and Atletico performed against them over 5 games. I think shocking is an overstatement as well, they were knocked out by Atletico but I would still only rate Bayern above them from teams outside of Spain. I'm not saying he's in the same bracket as Iniesta and Schweini, for me they're the top two midfielders in world football, but below that I would have several players, including Toure and Koke - and if we're talking last season alone, Koke ranks above all 3 of them.

I think it's hard to argue for Toure in the Champs League, he wasn't able to bully teams like he does in the Prem, despite still being their talismanic figure (1 goal in 7 games last season), and it's clear how vulnerable's City's back four looked in those games without sufficient midfield protection and a player controlling the game, something we saw in similar games least season from Koke, Schwein and Modric.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seb said:


> Barca weren't at their best, but like I said, look at what they did to City and Toure, and then compare that to how Koke and Atletico performed against them over 5 games. I think shocking is an overstatement as well, they were knocked out by Atletico but I would still only rate Bayern above them from teams outside of Spain. I'm not saying he's in the same bracket as Iniesta and Schweini, for me they're the top two midfielders in world football, but below that I would have several players, including Toure and Koke - and if we're talking last season alone, Koke ranks above all 3 of them.
> 
> I think it's hard to argue for Toure in the Champs League, he wasn't able to bully teams like he does in the Prem, despite still being their talismanic figure (1 goal in 7 games last season), and it's clear how vulnerable's City's back four looked in those games without sufficient midfield protection and a player controlling the game, something we saw in similar games least season from Koke, Schwein and Modric.


I'll agree that Koke can control a game and City would benefit from a player like that - which we've signed in Fernando who partnered with Fernandinho should add that protection. Yaya isn't the type of player to control a game with passing like Koke, Iniesta, Xavi etc and I disagree - apart from Barca, he played rather well for us in the group matches. Demichelis hadn't come into his own back then tbf, however he added some instability during his shaky patches. Mangala will add strength, pace and a good partnership with Komps.

I think in 2-3 years Koke will mature into one of the worlds best, no doubt but if I had to pick an 11, Yaya would be in there over him.



Transfer news tho, Pellegrini confirmed Lampard will play for City until January :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Whilst I'd agree they're better defensively than Yaya, *I'd rather the midfield partnership of Fernandinho and Yaya over Schweinsteiger and Martinez* (or whoever was his central partner?) simply because of the creativity and power of Yaya and what he brings in terms of goals.


r u srs??

Granted, Bastian and Martinez don't marshal the midfield like they did in 12-13 anymore, but what the feck?

That's like me saying I'd rather have Ribery and Mandzukic in attack than Ronaldo and Benzema. It's not a bad set of players, but the latter are clearly a better pair.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So, yeah I haven't seen much of Manquillo. Can someone give me a rundown?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

hoping we can convince yaya to retire from the ivory coast before the afcon. always suffer without him.

even with the trolling, still surprised super fatty frank is coming. and rejecting the request not to play against chelsea. buck up frank, you're a professional, you play when the people who are paying your check tell you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



King Kenny said:


> So, yeah I haven't seen much of Manquillo. Can someone give me a rundown?


Haven't seen him at all but from all reports seems to be a bit of a gamble. Looks like a bloke who will bust a gut to get the ball back though which is always nice but he's very inexperienced. Seems quick, got a lot of upside. Hopefully he turns out like Carvajal when he went on loan to Leverkusen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Manquillo is Spanish for Jenkinson. 

Arsene says 1-2 more signings to come. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> Guess there is still a chance of seeing Fabregas and Lampard argue with each other, although under the oddest circumstance.


Fabregas: You cunt Frankie. I play for Chelsea. I fight for Chelsea.
Lampard: Aye mate. I want my team to win so it's got to be City tonight.

:|


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm actually okay without signing a top centre forward. 

Giroud, Theo, Podol, Campbell, Sanogo. We'll be fine.

Add Khedira/Carvalho tho. Arsenal needs a top holding midfielder.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm actually okay without signing a top centre forward.
> 
> Giroud, Theo, Podol, Campbell, Sanogo. We'll be fine.
> 
> Add Khedira/Carvalho tho. Arsenal needs a top holding midfielder.


Yep, I agree. Need a DM. Arteta has become unplayable and Flamini is Flamini.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

But Diaby is like a new signing :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I get the feeling he won't sign anyone, and trust Arteta/Wilshere/Flamini.

:bron3


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> I get the feeling he won't sign anyone, and trust Arteta/Wilshere/Flamini Coquelin.
> 
> :bron3


.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^ Diaby

:robben2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't joke about that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> But Diaby is like a new signing :wenger


the signing that keeps on signing.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Femto said:


> r u srs??
> 
> Granted, Bastian and Martinez don't marshal the midfield like they did in 12-13 anymore, but what the feck?
> 
> That's like me saying I'd rather have Ribery and Mandzukic in attack than Ronaldo and Benzema. It's not a bad set of players, but the latter are clearly a better pair.


Because Bastian is world class, and Martinez although a good player, isn't a world beater much like the partnership of Ferna and Yaya.

Fernandinho is creative, powerful and an excellent passer as well as good defensively. 

But as said, I'd prefer Yaya/Ferno because Fernandinho offers more than Martinez and Yaya brings goals to midfield more than Schweinsteiger does.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@FutbolSergi: Reports in Spain are the CAS have reduced Luis Suárez's ban into half. The player will start training with Barça soon.

Yeeeeeeee


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

typical


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so,

Bayer Leverkusen sign Papadopulous (Schalke) on loan.

QPR sign Isla.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Bayern


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> @FutbolSergi: Reports in Spain are the CAS have reduced Luis Suárez's ban into half. The player will start training with Barça soon.
> 
> Yeeeeeeee


Good.

He shouldn't have been banned in the first place, delighted for him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> @FutbolSergi: Reports in Spain are the CAS have reduced Luis Suárez's ban into half. The player will start training with Barça soon.
> 
> Yeeeeeeee


why does this surprise no one? Madrid better burn down your shitty club this season :hayden3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

dont be mad that liverpool arent relevant enough to get a ban overturned tho


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fuck UEFAlona and Fuck Neymar and his stupid hair.
Go go Atletico


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Good.
> 
> He shouldn't have been banned in the first place, delighted for him.


So biting someone for the THIRD TIME does not merit a ban? fpalm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> So biting someone for the THIRD TIME does not merit a ban? fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Good.
> 
> He shouldn't have been banned in the first place, delighted for him.


Agreed bro . 

I've said from the start of this whole thing that Suarez doesn't deserve this harsh treatment. Glad justice is prevailing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> So biting someone for the THIRD TIME does not merit a ban? fpalm


He didn't bite him.

He slipped and caught his teeth on his big fat shoulder. 

It could have happened to anyone.

Well, except Gerrard, who slipped and threw away the greatest chance to ever win the Premiership Liverpool will ever have.



EGame said:


> Agreed bro .
> 
> I've said from the start of this whole thing that Suarez doesn't deserve this harsh treatment. Glad justice is prevailing.


I'm just glad poor Luis is out of England now where the English media can't continue this manhunt.

Disgusting to watch on the outside. I wish him nothing but happiness and success in Spain where he can now finally win something.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Fuck UEFAlona and Fuck Neymar and his stupid hair.
> Go go Atletico


Enjoy your NEYMAR rep LOL!



Xevoz said:


> So biting someone for the THIRD TIME does not merit a ban? fpalm


Erm you have a sig that contains a guy who blatantly elbows people in the face! Oh the hipocrisy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Marca says Arsenal/Real have agreed to Khedira sale. Personal terms needed to be done, though.

Arsene must have saw the same Arteta I did this weekend. Please Arsene. He's worth the wages.

Nevermind. DUPED.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Enjoy your NEYMAR rep LOL!


How you negative rep with a picture is beyond me.

Anyways glad to make you happy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










HOW IS THAT BEYOND YOU? You're a wee Turkish delight, laddy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

aw picture reps.

those were good old days.

except i cannot troll any of citeh, united, chelsea, or l'pool. soon, bitches. soon.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

di Marzio is reporting that Napoli are optimistic about getting Fellaini


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Villareal CB Mateo Musacchio, rated at £21m, is off to Spurs. Definitely a position of need for them.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wenger is a moronic bag of stupid. Criticizing us signing Lampard on loan and blatantly hinting that it's a break of the FFP lmao. If he didn't want to leave England and finish up in MLS we could have signed him on a free lol.

Budget and spending has been capped. He cost nothing. MASSIVE BREACH Of FFP there. A free signing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wenger fumed last season because Everton loaned players.

He's just an arl tit.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Must be bitter because Arsenal are no longer a big club. They're just a team that glide along and have a big match or two every few months.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



EGame said:


> @FutbolSergi: Reports in Spain are the CAS have reduced Luis Suárez's ban into half. The player will start training with Barça soon.
> 
> Yeeeeeeee


:mark: SOON


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






:sodone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Valbuena's off to Dynamo Moscow for £6m. What a fucking waste.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You have to wonder about someone who would be willing to move to Russia right now. Must be getting paid shitloads.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> You have to wonder about someone who would be willing to move to Russia right now. Must be getting paid shitloads.


I know, the French usually run away from conflict.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Must be bitter because Arsenal are no longer a big club. They're just a team that glide along and have a big match or two every few months.


I know Wenger's pissed you off but you don't honestly believe that do you? :kobe

Besides, he was not talking about it being a breach regarding budget/spending. He was talking about the fact that City owning other clubs could in future have an affect on how they get around FFP. Almost like a loophole. If you read it as a neutral, he may have a point.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ruckus said:


> I know Wenger's pissed you off but you don't honestly believe that do you? :kobe
> 
> Besides, he was not talking about it being a breach regarding budget/spending. He was talking about the fact that City owning other clubs could in future have an affect on how they get around FFP. Almost like a loophole. If you read it as a neutral, he may have a point.


Arsenal celebrate 4th place like it's the league trophy. They're strung together by history and a squad of mediocre talent with a few special cases. One trophy in 7 or 8 years. At this current moment, I see Everton as a more attractive club than Arsenal for players. Everton are clearly on the rise whilst Arsenal are degrading away and once Wenger retires, will drop into mid-table mediocrity. 

Ya'll gonna cry and say I'm stupid, but it happened to Untied with Moyes. We'll see what happens with LVG, but things'll be exposed.

'Big clubs' aren't decimated 5-1, 6-3, 6-0 by CL/Title rivals, this is further supported by the fact the League Cup was made more of a fuss than the FA Cup this season. 

Arsenal are completely irrelevant in world football today unless it's news about their star players leaving or Wenger signing a new contract.

In 3 years, Ramsey will have either gone to shit again or been sold to City, United or one of the Spanish giants. Ozil will still be shit. Sanchez will be sold on too.

He was talking about the Lampard loan from the article I read, lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> You have to wonder about someone who would be willing to move to Russia right now. Must be getting paid shitloads.


i'd be more concerned about people who move to Shaktar/other Ukraine clubs right now :hayden3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Meh, Valbuena is gonna be 30 in Spetember and maybe he's not generating interest from top clubs, so it's time to get PAID.

MrEvans, Arsenal has a good squad, you are talking a load of bollocks, tbh. They won't be dropping into midtable mediocrity and no disrespect to Everton, but there's no way they are more attractive club to join. You seem to get up tight whenever someone has something to say about City.

Oh and Arsenal are a big club.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Untied with Moyes


great username idea m8


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Meh, Valbuena is gonna be 30 in Spetember and maybe he's not generating interest from top clubs, so it's time to get PAID.
> 
> MrEvans, Arsenal has a good squad, you are talking a load of bollocks, tbh. They won't be dropping into midtable mediocrity and no disrespect to Everton, but there's no way they are more attractive club to join. You seem to get up tight whenever someone has something to say about City.
> 
> Oh and Arsenal are a big club.


I'll agree I was irked by what Wenger said, but apart from Santi, Ramsey, Ox and Sanchez. Arsenal aren't that great lol.

Wojech, Kos are great players too I guess.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I'll agree I was irked by what Wenger said, but apart from Santi, Ramsey, Ox and Sanchez. Arsenal aren't that great lol.
> 
> Wojech, Kos are great players too I guess.


Chez: Joint most clean sheets in the Premier
Debuchy: About Sagna's level. Sagna is slightly better but difference is marginal. 
Kos: Great CB compliments Mert excellently. 
Mert: See Kos
Gibbs: Criminally underrated. One of the best LBs in the League 
Arteta: Decent player. Not good enough to be starting week in week out but we're getting Khedira or Carvalho anyways
Ramsey: One of the best players last season
Özil: Quality
Theo: Quality. Shame he got injured
Oxo: Quality. 
Sanchez: Quality
And then of course that's not even counting the quality that'd be on the bench


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Szczezny isn't great, the defence last season was. Gibbs is very average, as is Debuchy. Ozil hasn't been great since last year. Arsenal do get it rough at times though.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Szczezny isn't great, the defence last season was. Gibbs is very average, as is Debuchy. Ozil hasn't been great since last year. Arsenal do get it rough at times though.


Chesney just had to bail the defense on many occasions because? If he's not that great then neither is any GK in the Prem.
Like I said before Gibbs is criminally underrated. If he's average then there is no top LB in the Prem. 
Özil just moved to a new league in a new system and despite that put up respectable numbers. Expect his quality to shine through even more this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wenger having a cry about city?

in other news, the sky is blue


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> Chesney just had to bail the defense on many occasions because? If he's not that great then neither is any GK in the Prem.
> Like I said before Gibbs is criminally underrated. If he's average then there is no top LB in the Prem.
> Özil just moved to a new league in a new system and despite that put up respectable numbers. Expect his quality to shine through even more this season.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Gibbs is average as fuck. He can do a job but there is absolutely nothing special about him at all. Szczęsny is decent without being spectacular. There are a ton of better keepers in the prem. Courtois, Cech, Hart, Lloris, de Gea and Begovic all come to mind ahead of him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

not Mignolet tho RUS 8*D


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> Chez: Joint most clean sheets in the Premier
> Debuchy: About Sagna's level. Sagna is slightly better but difference is marginal.
> Kos: Great CB compliments Mert excellently.
> Mert: See Kos
> ...


You really haven't got a clue.

Chez - top keeper, but his defence bailed him. Has had some clangers.
Debuchy - arguable, great world cup but he was consistently average for Newcastle
Kos - Great CB
Mert - Slow, is saved face by Kos but he's a good defender
Arteta - You got it nailed.
Ramsey - Was great until his injury
Ozil - Was SHIT for you last season lmao!
Theo - Also injured all season...
Oxo - True
Sanchez True

And lol, what quality exactly is on your bench?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I certainly like Mignolet but i cringe whenever i see a cross come in. Its an area he really, really needs some work on.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Arsenal celebrate 4th place like it's the league trophy. They're strung together by history and a squad of mediocre talent with a few special cases. One trophy in 7 or 8 years. At this current moment, I see Everton as a more attractive club than Arsenal for players. Everton are clearly on the rise whilst Arsenal are degrading away and once Wenger retires, will drop into mid-table mediocrity.
> 
> Ya'll gonna cry and say I'm stupid, but it happened to Untied with Moyes. We'll see what happens with LVG, but things'll be exposed.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Full of cliche rubbish you see on the Daily Mail comments section. A truly WOAT post if I ever saw one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

MrEvans is pretty spot on to be fair.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Arsenal celebrate 4th place like it's the league trophy. They're strung together by history and a squad of mediocre talent with a few special cases. One trophy in 7 or 8 years. At this current moment, I see Everton as a more attractive club than Arsenal for players. Everton are clearly on the rise whilst Arsenal are degrading away and once Wenger retires, will drop into mid-table mediocrity.
> 
> Ya'll gonna cry and say I'm stupid, but it happened to Untied with Moyes. We'll see what happens with LVG, but things'll be exposed.
> 
> ...


You undermined yourself when you use lack of trophies as a stick to beat Arsenal with, and then cite Everton as being a more attractive club, when they haven't won a trophy in god knows how long. Not to mention that playing in front of 60k in London is a pretty good selling point too in attracting players. There's been plenty to criticize about Arsenal and Wenger over the past decade, but I think we're getting our act together now, signing important players down to long term contracts and going the extra mile in the transfer market to bring in proven quality.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Graeme Bailey @GraemeBailey · 3h
> 
> Jamaal Lascelles and Karl Darlow due for Newcastle medicals this afternoon. Players will be loaned back to Forest for season.


Got a bit excited then, thought it said we were signing Ken Barlow. Isn't there a Forest fan on here? Give me the lowdown on these players brah


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> Got a bit excited then, thought it said we were signing Ken Barlow. Isn't there a Forest fan on here? Give me the lowdown on these players brah


I'm not a Forest fan, but I heard that Arsenal, Liverpool and Spurs were interested in them, for what it's worth.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> Chesney just had to bail the defense on many occasions because? If he's not that great then neither is any GK in the Prem.
> Like I said before Gibbs is criminally underrated. If he's average then there is no top LB in the Prem.
> Özil just moved to a new league in a new system and despite that put up respectable numbers. Expect his quality to shine through even more this season.


Goalkeepers who were better than Szczezny last season;

De Gea
Lloris
Cech
Begovic
Marshall
Speroni
Howard
Hart

Then add Courtois and Caballero to that for this season. He's probably on par with or a bit better than guys like Mignolet and Foster.

Only keepers he's def better than;
K. Schmeichel
Heaton
Green
Adrien
Mannone
Boruc

He's not a top 10 keeper anyway.

As for Gibbs, he's alright. He's young, fast and injury prone. You know you're no good when you're young, at a top club and English and can be called underrated by anyone. If Monreal can keep you out the team there's an issue there. But like before, here's left backs based on last season who were better;

Azpilacueta
Flanagan
Shaw
Baines
JOEL WARD

Turns out left back is a shit point of the league as two of them are right backs. They're the definitely better ones, Ward aside, there's bound to be others that Gibbs is just on par with.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Goalkeepers who were better than Szczezny last season;
> 
> De Gea
> Lloris
> ...


Begovic, Speroni, Marshall and Hart were not better than Chesney last season.
Monreal kept Gibbs out of the team? What a joke. Now I know you didn't watch Arsenal last season. Only times Nacho kept Gibbs out was when Gibbs was injured and recovering match fitness. Flanagan, Shaw and Ward aren't better and you're having a laugh if you think they are.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Do you want picking up in the morning pal?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Goalkeepers who were better than Szczezny last season;
> 
> De Gea
> Lloris
> ...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> You really haven't got a clue.
> 
> Chez - top keeper, but his defence bailed him. Has had some clangers.
> Debuchy - arguable, great world cup but he was consistently average for Newcastle
> ...


Mert is one of the best readers of the game. He's slow? So what? There's a reason he's paired with Kos. Ramsey got injured and came back just as good. Maybe you should have watched him when he returned. If Ozil was shit for us then most CAMs in the EPL are dross. Theo will come back stronger this season.
And on the bench we have Ospina, Cazorla, Wilshere, Rosicky, Vermalean, Giroud, etc...
You're a fucking moron of you think Everton is a more attractive prospect. They're a good team with plenty going for them in the future but right now I'd say their on Spurs' level


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Flanagan is MILES better than Gibbs. You're having a laugh if you don't think so.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arseanal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> Mert is one of the best readers of the game. He's slow? So what? There's a reason he's paired with Kos. Ramsey got injured and came back just as good. Maybe you should have watched him when he returned. If Ozil was shit for us then most CAMs in the EPL are dross. Theo will come back stronger this season.
> And on the bench we have Ospina, Cazorla, Wilshere, Rosicky, Vermalean, Giroud, etc...
> You're a fucking moron of you think Everton is a more attractive prospect.


Yeah, they were all so good that you finished 4th. Great logic.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> Begovic, Speroni, Marshall and Hart were not better than Chesney last season.
> Monreal kept Gibbs out of the team? What a joke. Now I know you didn't watch Arsenal last season. Only times Nacho kept Gibbs out was when Gibbs was injured and recovering match fitness. Flanagan, Shaw and Ward aren't better and you're having a laugh if you think they are.


How weren't Speroni and Marshall better? Speroni was key to Palace's revival in the 2nd part of the season and if it wasn't for Marshall then Cardiff would have lost every game 10-0. Begovic is one if the most consistent keepers around and Hart was superb after being dropped.

I stated that Ward wasn't better, if you can actually read, but Shaw is twice the player that Gibbs is merely based off last season. Flanagan is a right back who is a better left back than an actual left back. Let that sink in. Accept criticism on your teams players and you'll be able to get through life without your head exploding.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We've been offered 7 players from Everton on loan

Conor McAleny, John Lundstrom, Chris Long, Luke Garbutt, Shane Duffy, Matt Kennedy and Tyias Browning


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everytime I come into this thread someone starts debating which keepers are better than Szczensy...



MrEvans said:


> 'Big clubs' aren't decimated 5-1, 6-3, 6-0 by CL/Title rivals, this is further supported by the fact the League Cup was made more of a fuss than the FA Cup this season.


The fuck is this though


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Do you support anybody (club), Christo?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> Begovic, Speroni, Marshall and Hart were not better than Chesney last season.
> Monreal kept Gibbs out of the team? What a joke. Now I know you didn't watch Arsenal last season. Only times Nacho kept Gibbs out was when Gibbs was injured and recovering match fitness. *Flanagan, Shaw* and Ward *aren't better* and you're having a laugh if you think they are.


:wall

Flanno and Shaw are far better than Gibbs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

flanagan really isnt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> flanagan really isnt.


:kobe9 

lel. kiz pls.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Do you support anybody (club), Christo?


Wolves kind of, I used to support a team in Ireland but they no longer exist.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cool


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Chr1st0 said:


> Wolves kind of, I used to support a team in Ireland but they no longer exist.


Sporting Fingal?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who have Flanno and Shaw ever played against? Gibbo has been conistent in the Champions League as well as the Prem. Baines was shown up playing against big players in the World Cup as well, Gibbs is used to playing players of higher quality. :draper2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So because Baines has one bad game where he was 2 vs 1 for the large majority of it, makes Gibbs a better player?

Do you also want picking up in the morning pal?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



alex1997 said:


> Sporting Fingal?


Nah not them mercenaries, Kildare County


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't think Gibbs is anything special, but he isn't as bad as people seem to be making out. I'd say he is a good left back. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Sky Sports understands Sunderland are closing in on the signing of Manchester City midfielder Jack Rodwell.
> 
> Talks between both clubs are thought to be at an advanced stage and Sunderland are hoping to tie up a deal for Rodwell in the next 24 hours.


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-in-on-move-for-manchester-citys-jack-rodwell




> Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 2m
> 
> Sunderland are in talks with Manchester City midfielder Jack Rodwell with player on Wearside now. #SAFC #MCFC



Neat. Hopefully he gets tips from Wes Brown on how to not break. Has he played much in the last couple years Kizwell? Or been largely injured, i really haven't paid that much attention to him since he moved.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's a walking sick note who had to change car and his pillows to stop getting injured.

Srsly. He's broken.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sounds like the perfect Sunderland player then

If he passes his medical he might even manage half an hour of half decent gametime before breaking. Like when we had John Mensah playing every other game since he was also made of glass. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Who have Flanno and Shaw ever played against? Gibbo has been conistent in the Champions League as well as the Prem. Baines was shown up playing against big players in the World Cup as well, Gibbs is used to playing players of higher quality. :draper2


premier league teams obviously. silly alex, who else would they play? 



Joel said:


> Don't think Gibbs is anything special, but he isn't as bad as people seem to be making out. I'd say he is a good left back.* Nothing more, nothing less*.


which is what i said when i said he does a job but there's nothing special about him. The only oneshere with an conflicting point of view are the Arsenal fans who think he's the best LB going around


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

rodders has been unfit basically all of the previous season, the last time he was really fit was the norwich game at the end of 2012-13 which was possibly his best ever game

hope he can get his body right. he's a superb talent that just cannot get on the park. we're not the right club for him right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Wenger is a moronic bag of stupid. Criticizing us signing Lampard on loan and blatantly hinting that it's a break of the FFP lmao. If he didn't want to leave England and finish up in MLS we could have signed him on a free lol.
> 
> Budget and spending has been capped. He cost nothing. MASSIVE BREACH Of FFP there. A free signing.


BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 3m

[email protected] will pay all of Frank Lampard's wages during his loan spell with the club http://bbc.in/1qIXR7g 

oopsy daisy.

good way to circumnavigate ffp, sign a 36 year old as backup and pay his inflated wages.

another w in the column for the loudmouth frenchman.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There could have been a big signing on fee? Look the Lampard case might be a bit of a stretch given he was a free agent, but there is potential for exploitation, so I can see why Wenger brought it up. It's a loophole that UEFA will have to look at.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

why? why do they have to look at it?

if you think that we are going to do anything like that, and think we can get away with it, then you're insane. what are we going to do, have nycfc buy messi and then loan him to us for nothing? like no one would notice? at this moment, it is a partnership. similar to any other club having a feeder club that they send players out on loan. we'll likely send some youngsters down to the mls. is that exploitation of the system or is it okay because they're not big name players?

wenger brought it up because he likes nothing more than to whinge and complain about other clubs. he can't keep his mouth shut. it's a hobby for him, crying about anything manchester city do. im sure the millions we'll give him for chambers when sagna retires will help dry the tears. like they did with nasri, kolo and adebayor. didn't hear him complaining about our millions then.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wenger is a crybaby.
There is no exploit. Inb4 Chelsea fanboys run to their moms about Lampard


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> why? why do they have to look at it?
> 
> if you think that we are going to do anything like that, and think we can get away with it, then you're insane. what are we going to do, have nycfc buy messi and then loan him to us for nothing? like no one would notice? at this moment, it is a partnership. similar to any other club having a feeder club that they send players out on loan. we'll likely send some youngsters down to the mls. is that exploitation of the system or is it okay because they're not big name players?
> 
> wenger brought it up because he likes nothing more than to whinge and complain about other clubs. he can't keep his mouth shut. it's a hobby for him, crying about anything manchester city do. im sure the millions we'll give him for chambers when sagna retires will help dry the tears. like they did with nasri, kolo and adebayor. didn't hear him complaining about our millions then.


Just because you're not abusing it, it doesn't mean the loophole doesn't exist. Eventually if MLS gets to a point where they can attract top talent in the prime of their career, there could be a situation where NYCFC has a top player that could be transferred to City at a price lower than the market rate. Such a scenario would make a mockery what UEFA are trying to achieve with FFP. They need to make a ruling on how to handle such a situation now, not after the fact.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

uefa have already made ffp a mockery when they introduced it, no need for any other club to make it such

you're describing a theoretical scenario while suggest that they should be looking at something that currently doesn't exist. take off the tin foil hat. we're not doing anything wrong.

so they need to make a ruling on how to handle such a situation based on what? how can they make a ruling on something that hasn't even happened?

all this because we've loaned in a 36 year old while paying his wages fully. bit low end for the doomsday scenarios don't you think?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Romeu has left to go on loan to Stuttgart. I guess we gave him that new contract in hope he goes out on loan, does well, doesn't get injured and then we get a fee for him. So our squad for this season seems sorted:

GK: Courtois, Cech & Schwarzer 
DF: Terry, Cahill, Zouma, Christensen, Ivanovic, Azpilicueta, Luis & Ake
CM: Fabregas, Matic, Ramires, van Ginkel & Mikel
AM: Hazard, Oscar, Willian, Schurrle, Salah & Baker
ST: Costa, Drogba & Torres

It makes a great first XI, but I do worry if we have to dig deep into the squad. I'd feel a lot better with a better ST than Torres, a better AM than Salah and a better CM than van Ginkel (although he could end up being good, Idk).

Also, I can't wait till Oscar, Willian and Schurrle are back, because Fabregas is not a #10 at all. He's only looked good for us when he's played in the pivot in preseason so far. If we have no #10 due to injuries or suspensions, then we should just play 4-3-3 with Matic, Ramires (not back yet either) and Fabregas as the trio.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> uefa have already made ffp a mockery when they introduced it, no need for any other club to make it such
> 
> you're describing a theoretical scenario while suggest that they should be looking at something that currently doesn't exist. take off the tin foil hat. we're not doing anything wrong.
> 
> ...


Check your own head buddy, I've not even suggested City have done anything wrong. But the reality is that with the Lampard deal, two teams under the same ownership group are trading. UEFA need to regulate the situation so it doesn't compromise FFP. That's all there is too it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

of course two teams under the same ownership are 'trading', that's the whole point of the deal. what we are doing is fully regulated under the joke that is financial fair play. but the scenarios you are discussing are highly unlikely to ever become a problem. and if they do, so what? market value holds absolutely no stature. the rumoured fee for valon behrami's move to hsv is 3 million pounds. should both clubs be investigated for trading below perceived market value?

a player is only valued as much as the value to which the club holds him to. that is impossible to police or regulate.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I like Zouma a bunch. Is he definitely staying at Chelsea this season rather than going out on loan (I never heard/read anything about that either way, I just really didn't know what Jose had planned for him)?

Gibbs is somewhere between good and really good. Really solid defensively, unspectacular going forward. Wasn't as fragile last season as some folk are making out. I don't know how much you can take away from "one of the best LBs in the league" considering there aren't many great LBs in the league anyway, but I'm entirely happy with him as our starting LB. I mean, teams would often actively avoid attacking our left hand side when he was playing, and that was usually with him behind Cazorla or Podolski who tend to give you next to no cover (and Podolski's idea of defensive cover is kicking you in the hamstring, anyway). Flanagan. lel.

Szczesny was pretty great last season. His shot stopping is excellent and I actually feel confident when he comes for crosses now. He's improved a good deal. Don't recall him making one crazy mistake that cost us a goal either, even if there were a couple occasions where he did something right on the borderline. But a couple occasions where he was right on the borderline is better than a bunch of occasions where he went full retard the season before. If we start blaming him for the drubbings at Liverpool and Chelsea or the 6-3 game at City then we're being silly. We got ripped to shreds in those games (Liverpool and Chelsea more so; City game was a total shootout), but none of it was his fault, really. When our defence was stingy it was really stingy, but there were games where we'd keep a clean sheet because he made a couple worldies to bail us out. He's as big a part of that defence as Kos and Per. I'm not saying he's world class, but he's come on leaps and bounds over the last couple seasons. I mean, he still takes a bunch of daft selfies and acts like a doofus sometimes, but he's matured and mentally he's far stronger.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> Got a bit excited then, thought it said we were signing Ken Barlow. Isn't there a Forest fan on here? Give me the lowdown on these players brah


Lascelles will play for England. He's big, strong, quick and has an aura about him. He still has a lot to learn but he is going to develop into an outstanding Centre Back.

Darlow is a good keeper and all but he's nothing particularly special. He'll do alright for himself but he'll never be anything more than a decent Lower Premiership keeper at the very best.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I like Zouma a bunch. Is he definitely staying at Chelsea this season rather than going out on loan (I never heard/read anything about that either way, I just really didn't know what Jose had planned for him)?


He is staying, but in all honesty, he needs a loan. He's not ready yet and needs to play week in week out. He can jump so high, but can't time it at all and a lot of long passes and crosses go sailing over his head. Also goes to ground too often, so he's forever giving fouls away.

I like the guy though and his middle name is Happy. You can't hate someone named Happy.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

His middle name is actually Happy. Fuck me, that makes two Chelsea players I actively like now. 

Puke.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

us pls, albeit I can't see it. We supposedly enquired and then nothing more after that. I'd be kinda surprised if we don't loan a Chelsea player this summer given our links there.


Rodwell agreed a 5 yr deal. Just the medical left. Would laugh if he didn't pass it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rodwell could be a good signing IF he gets over his injury problems.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah I'm happy to get him but I'll wait till he's actually playing before getting ahead of myself :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

dont forget, if he doesn't get fit, you've ruined him too. because it's clubs' fault.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Naismith runs a couple of homeless charities in Liverpool and back in Scotland and today he bought a load of tickets for Everton's home games throughout the season to give to the homeless and unemployed in Liverpool. 



> The 27-year-old forward, who joined the club from Rangers in 2012, said: “I come from Ayrshire in the west of Scotland and spent a lot of my life in Glasgow – a city that, at times, has suffered from high unemployment.
> 
> “Liverpool has a similar history and I am aware that, through no fault of their own, there are many unemployed in Liverpool trying hard to find a job who may not be able to afford a ticket. I thought this might be a small gesture to help those in that situation to enjoy a day out at one of our league matches. Hopefully it can bring some joy to many people.
> 
> ...


Top lad. Absolutely love him.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> You undermined yourself when you use lack of trophies as a stick to beat Arsenal with, and then cite Everton as being a more attractive club, when they haven't won a trophy in god knows how long. Not to mention that playing in front of 60k in London is a pretty good selling point too in attracting players. There's been plenty to criticize about Arsenal and Wenger over the past decade, but I think we're getting our act together now, signing important players down to long term contracts and going the extra mile in the transfer market to bring in proven quality.


Not at all. I'm claiming Arsenal aren't a big club. They can't claim to be a big club on the same level of Chelsea, City & United with 1 trophy in 7 years. 

At the moment, Everton are a more attractive club because of the progress they are making and being a force in the prem.



Ruckus said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Full of cliche rubbish you see on the Daily Mail comments section. A truly WOAT post if I ever saw one.


It's okay, Arsenal fans are typically ignorant to their own shit. What I said is spot on lmao.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Not at all. I'm claiming Arsenal aren't a big club. They can't claim to be a big club on the same level of Chelsea, City & United with 1 trophy in 7 years.
> 
> At the moment, Everton are a more attractive club because of the progress they are making and being a force in the prem.
> 
> ...


Everton aren't a more attractive club than Arsenal right now. They're certainly making progress and I love what Martinez is doing there, but if Arsenal are destined to slip into mid-table obscurity post-Wenger then who do you expect Everton to bring in once Martinez is the new Arsenal manager (halfway joking with that but still, point remains: why are Everton post-Martinez likely to be any better off than Arsenal post-Wenger?)? How are Everton a force in the Premiership? I mean, I'm not saying they couldn't be, but is a team that had one excellent season going to be a more attractive destination to a player than the team that finished above them (not just last season, but every other season) and have played CL football for almost twenty years on the bounce? We didn't win shit for like a hundred years there and we pretty much bantered our way through every transfer window to pay off a new stadium, which I know is an excuse the majority of Arsenal fans use when hit with the "you've won nothing in ages" line, but it is what it is. I'm not saying there isn't more to it than that, and I know you'll probably just label me as someone that's ignorant to my own shit, but it was a factor and there's no getting around that. Now it's past, we have money to spend, and the influence Wenger has on potential signings is by all accounts pretty huge. Everton aren't a more attractive club than Arsenal at this point in time. 

If your definition of a big club is the amount of trophies won in the last ten years, then yeah, I guess we're as big a club as Wigan. But that's not everything that goes into being a "big club." We haven't been a successful one (in terms of winning trophies) in a while, but Arsenal are still a big club.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Everton aren't a more attractive club than Arsenal right now. They're certainly making progress and I love what Martinez is doing there, but if Arsenal are destined to slip into mid-table obscurity post-Wenger then who do you expect Everton to bring in once Martinez is the new Arsenal manager (halfway joking with that but still, point remains: why are Everton post-Martinez likely to be any better off than Arsenal post-Wenger?)? How are Everton a force in the Premiership? I mean, I'm not saying they couldn't be, but is a team that had one excellent season going to be a more attractive destination to a player than the team that finished above them (not just last season, but every other season) and have played CL football for almost twenty years on the bounce? We didn't win shit for like a hundred years there and we pretty much bantered our way through every transfer window to pay off a new stadium, which I know is an excuse the majority of Arsenal fans use when hit with the "you've won nothing in ages" line, but it is what it is. I'm not saying there isn't more to it than that, and I know you'll probably just label me as someone that's ignorant to my own shit, but it was a factor and there's no getting around that. Now it's past, we have money to spend, and the influence Wenger has on potential signings is by all accounts pretty huge. Everton aren't a more attractive club than Arsenal at this point in time.
> 
> If your definition of a big club is the amount of trophies won in the last ten years, then yeah, I guess we're as big a club as Wigan. But that's not everything that goes into being a "big club." We haven't been a successful one (in terms of winning trophies) in a while, but Arsenal are still a big club.



You raise a good point with the Cl qual every year and obviously the god awful spending you've done due to the stadium but Arsenal aren't making progession at all. It's the same shit every year. They seem like a title contender and then they're in danger of not finishing 4th and then they celebrate like mad when they get 4th. Arsenal a literally a club at the moment that just glides through every season without doing anything relevant. I personally believe whilst Arsenal may be more attractive in terms of the name, stadium and history they have, Everton is a better club for footballer progression. I think a marquee signing apart from Lukaku is all they need to push their quality up and they qualify for the CL. They weren't far off last season I believe?

Arsenal aren't big in terms of world football simply as said, because they're not relevant anymore. Again as I said in my preivous post, the only time Arsenal have really been in the news is about Wengers contract or a star player leaving. No-one really cares about them in the CL and the same in the league & domestic cups. 

This season may be different but they really are just a club that's just 'there' rather than a club making attention and being relevant.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I agree that we've been stagnant. It's been torture and there's no way around it. I think some of that is down to paying the stadium off and Wenger basically needing to steady the ship until it was done with, though. Last season was maybe a look at what can be now that we can push on again (although I'm aware our arses collapsed and 90% of our players got injured in the end). I'm not getting all "THE OLD ARSENAL ARE BACK" level stupid, but I don't think there's any question that we're out of a rough patch and there's more room for progression now than there has been in a long time. I mean, we're signing players like Mesut Ozil and Alexis Sanchez now, not Marouane Chamakh and Andre Santos (tbf, Chamakh was a decent signing initially, but there's still a huge difference in a guy that was really good for Bordeaux and guys that were starting for two of the three biggest football clubs in the world). Maybe Wenger has always had money and just chose not to spend it because he was even more tight fisted than we thought and now he's FINALLY decided to get with the times...or whatever. It doesn't really matter what the reason was, just that, if nothing else, we're obviously able to compete financially with big clubs (don't take that as me trying to play the underdog card here). 

The question going forward is who do we replace Wenger with. If it's someone like Klopp or Martinez then I don't see any reason to be worried. I mean I'm not worried anyway, but still.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

A real big club needs a CL/European Cup, I'm afraid. So City, Arsenal, Everton and Spurs are just pretenders. You all are going to have to accept this :lebron8


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> A real big club needs a CL/European Cup, I'm afraid. So City, Arsenal, Everton and Spurs are just pretenders. You all are going to have to accept this :lebron8


City have a European cup m8


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

European cup you say


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> City have a European cup m8





Baines On Toast said:


> European cup you say


Get these poverty cups from my sight pls. We're talking the CUP WITH THE BIG EARS.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Take your poverty wording elsewhere with your poverty posting and your poverty moderating :shrug


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Son, don't take out your small club syndrome on me. A little respect here, ok?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joe will take his poverty shithousing over to Manchester City when Abramovic decides he wants to own a water polo team and build a fridge that doubles as a Range Rover and gets bored with fitba. Joe will tell us he did it for the love of Fatty Lampard ("DUDE AIN'T EVEN THAT FAT, MAYNE!") and that without Lampard, Chelsea just isn't the same anymore. He goes where Lumps goes. You know, the way all those United fans walked away from the club last season because they always said that once Fergie was gone, they would be too.

Coincidentally I blame Khaldoon Al Mubarak.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Man I love this picture.




ArnoldTricky said:


> Lascelles will play for England. He's big, strong, quick and has an aura about him. He still has a lot to learn but he is going to develop into an outstanding Centre Back.
> 
> Darlow is a good keeper and all but he's nothing particularly special. He'll do alright for himself but he'll never be anything more than a decent Lower Premiership keeper at the very best.


I've been hearing a lot of good things about Lascelles (Y) Honestly sounds like a player we could do with right now given our current defensive options.

Deal seems to be pretty much confirmed, Stuart Pearce understandably very upset about it. £5m for the pair seems to be the figure with both staying at Forest on loan. Sounds like it could be a bit of a coup for us if these lads, especially the defender, turn out to be the players many people seem to think they will be. 

Imagine that will be the end of our business now, at least in terms of players coming in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Joe will take his poverty shithousing over to Manchester City when Abramovic decides he wants to own a water polo team and build a fridge that doubles as a Range Rover and gets bored with fitba. Joe will tell us he did it for the love of Fatty Lampard ("DUDE AIN'T EVEN THAT FAT, MAYNE!") and that without Lampard, Chelsea just isn't the same anymore. He goes where Lumps goes. You know, the way all those United fans walked away from the club last season because they always said that once Fergie was gone, they would be too.
> 
> Coincidentally I blame Khaldoon Al Mubarak.


So I'm not good enough to have a 'l' anymore? All I'm good for is 3 letters? Average Joe? :no:

Andy, when I hop of the Chelsea bandwagon, I'll be looking at Madrid, Barca or Bayern. Depends who wins the European Cup that year. I will bring you along if you want? It'll be fun.

If Arsenal get a new defensive midfielder, I think they'll be serious this season. Althugh, with Carvalho, I think he'll need time to adapt, so not sure if it will click straight away as it would if you got Khedira or Schneiderlin.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

A 2mil loss on Rodwell, after 16 games. Damn, gotta love english player pricing.. Good luck to the lad.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> So I'm not good enough to have a 'l' anymore? All I'm good for is 3 letters? Average Joe? :no:
> 
> Andy, when I hop of the Chelsea bandwagon, I'll be looking at Madrid, Barca or Bayern. Depends who wins the European Cup that year. I will bring you along if you want? It'll be fun.
> 
> If Arsenal get a new defensive midfielder, I think they'll be serious this season. Althugh, with Carvalho, I think he'll need time to adapt, so not sure if it will click straight away as it would if you got Khedira or Schneiderlin.


You will henceforth be referred to as Joe. 

That would be fun. Two dope .....s in a Cadillac (in Munich). 

I said a couple days ago that Carvalho is super raw and would definitely need time to adjust. I don't think there's any question that we need a centre mid that will either sit deep like Carvalho or Schneiderlin, or a straight up tank like Khedira, even if he's not really a DM. The Lars Bender rumours are bound to pick up again soon as well. Personally I think we're most likely to get Khedira out of all of them. Last year of his contract, on the outs at Real, would get to join up with the GERMAN CONTINGENT, etc. Only setback I guess would be if he wants sky high wages, which was reported not long ago. No way Wenger gives him a contract worth more than Ozil. Jorge Mendes is William Carvalho's agent so I'm still sceptical about us getting him. Schneiderlin apparently wants Spurs/Poch. Bender...who the fuck knows.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> You raise a good point with the Cl qual every year and obviously the god awful spending you've done due to the stadium but Arsenal aren't making progession at all. It's the same shit every year. They seem like a title contender and then they're in danger of not finishing 4th and then they celebrate like mad when they get 4th. *Arsenal a literally a club at the moment that just glides through every season without doing anything relevant.* I personally believe whilst *Arsenal may be more attractive in terms of the name, stadium and history they have, Everton is a better club for footballer progression. *I think a marquee signing apart from Lukaku is all they need to push their quality up and they qualify for the CL. They weren't far off last season I believe?
> 
> *Arsenal aren't big in terms of world football simply as said, because they're not relevant anymore.*Again as I said in my preivous post, the only time Arsenal have really been in the news is about Wengers contract or a star player leaving. *No-one really cares about them in the CL and the same in the league & domestic cups. *
> This season may be different but they really are just a club that's just 'there' rather than a club making attention and being relevant.


Bold 1 - Something relevant such as winning the FA cup? :shrug

Bold 2 - Earlier it was "Everton are a more attractive club than Arsenal for players" and now it's been reduced to "footballer progression." You also forgot to mention that Arsenal are more attractive due to Wenger, being in Europe and having a lot more money than Everton.

Bold 3 - Relevant to who? I don't understand what you mean by this. They were top of the table for half the season, have spent big money in the past 2 seasons, managed to end a trophy drought, consecutively made CL football year in year out, and yet Arsenal are irrelevant? Then you talk about Everton as if they're a step up, therefore somehow more relevant than Arsenal? I suppose United aren't relevant either because of their performance last season and no European football this season?

Bold 4 - No one cares about them in the league? Your own manager said they were title contenders. And what about those trying to break in to top 4? They don't care about Arsenal either? 

You have a high level of arrogance considering City haven't been "relevant" for anywhere near the length of time Arsenal have. And for all of your knocking of us, you're hardly incredibly "relevant" yourselves on the European stage either.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ruckus said:


> Bold 1 - Something relevant such as winning the FA cup? :shrug


Because so much fuss was made about the FA cup...



> Bold 2 - Earlier it was "Everton are a more attractive club than Arsenal for players" and now it's been reduced to "footballer progression." You also forgot to mention that Arsenal are more attractive due to Wenger, being in Europe and having a lot more money than Everton.


Are you twisting my words because I'm insulting your club? Football progression is the reason why Everton is a more attractive club. Please, learn 2 read and comprehend. Infact, go read my previous post that other Arsneal supporter about how Arsenal are just doing fuck all each season, jsut the same stuff whilst Everton are exciting and progressing. plz?



> Bold 3 - Relevant to who? I don't understand what you mean by this. They were top of the table for half the season, have spent big money in the past 2 seasons, managed to end a trophy drought, consecutively made CL football year in year out, and yet Arsenal are irrelevant? Then you talk about Everton as if they're a step up, therefore somehow more relevant than Arsenal? I suppose United aren't relevant either because of their performance last season and no European football this season?


World Football. Yes, they're qualifying but no-one really cares. They do nothing in the CL and just really take up a spot in the league. No, United are relevant because they've brought in LVG and are one of the worlds biggest clubs and have been competing for trophies and winning trophies regularly over the past season. 



> Bold 4 - No one cares about them in the league? Your own manager said they were title contenders. And what about those trying to break in to top 4? They don't care about Arsenal either?
> 
> You have a high level of arrogance considering City haven't been "relevant" for anywhere near the length of time Arsenal have. And for all of your knocking of us, you're hardly incredibly "relevant" yourselves on the European stage either.


Every manager says that about a top 4 team lmao in pre-season and throughout the season. Don't go having a posh wank because Pellers called your team contenders. You'll finish 4th/5th again next season and probably be on here celebrating like you've done a quadruple.

Funny that, we've been relevant for 3-4 seasons and won more trophies than Arsenal have in the past 8 years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> So Romeu has left to go on loan to Stuttgart. I guess we gave him that new contract in hope he goes out on loan, does well, doesn't get injured and then we get a fee for him. So our squad for this season seems sorted:
> 
> GK: Courtois, Cech & Schwarzer
> DF: Terry, Cahill, Zouma, Christensen, Ivanovic, Azpilicueta, Luis & Ake
> ...



I would like another striker tbh, but I think it looks okay everywhere else. I wonder what happens with Marin and Moses? Must be sold/loaned surely. I thought Ake was a midfielder, swore he played there two seasons ago, don't see him getting a lot of time regardless. Actually think we are great in the CM position at the moment. I have faith that Van Ginkel will come good. I am worried about AM. Last season Hazard was great, but I know he can/should be better. Oscar was poor nearly the whole way through, Willian wasn't all that much better. So far Salah seems like a pace merchant, but all I really see him as is backup/playing smaller games. The key might be Schurrle. Was absolutely superb at the World Cup, hopefully that form carries over and Mou starts him when he deserves it.


So ready for this season.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Because so much fuss was made about the FA cup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jordan5

No point refuting the points anymore. It's obvious you just dislike Arsenal and/or Wenger.

Funny how a City fan of all people can't understand the biggest reason why Arsenal are a more attractive club than Everton. I'll give you a clue - it's literally the only reason you ever became an attractive club to top players in the first place.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Ruckus said:


> :jordan5
> 
> No point refuting the points anymore. It's obvious you just dislike Arsenal and/or Wenger.
> 
> Funny how a City fan of all people can't understand the biggest reason why Arsenal are a more attractive club than Everton. I'll give you a clue - it's literally the only reason you ever became an attractive club to top players in the first place.


is it money


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nah, I like Arsenal. Always had a bit of a soft spot for them, just the ignorance of fans is hilarious when you don't realize Arsenal is stale at the moment and not as big as it used to be.

Maybe this season'll be different now the cheque books opened but out of all the teams to be competing for top 4: Arsenal, City, Chelsea, Liverpool, United, Everton and Spurs (will try but fall flat at 6th) I think Arsenal at really at the bottom above Spurs tbh. 

City, Chelsea & Liverpool are self explanatory for why they're above Arsenal.

United are under LVG now and making massive improvements to the WOAT Moyes and judging how LVG has done in 1st seasons at other clubs, United are going to be right back up there. Everton as said, progressing well and making great signings. They're going to be right up there for the next few years, no doubt about that.

Go back a few pages regarding Arsenals players, but Arsenal whilst can still attract top talent sure. They're not as relevant or big as you used to be a few years ago.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal was Henry and Bergkamp.
Arsenal was my favorite team in Winning Eleven (PES's old name)
Now they are shit.

I support Arsenal and Liverpool though. 
I hope Chelsea and City woats.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> is it money


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

UP THE FUCKING EV LIDS XX


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Naismith runs a couple of homeless charities in Liverpool and back in Scotland and today he bought a load of tickets for Everton's home games throughout the season to give to the homeless and unemployed in Liverpool.
> 
> 
> 
> Top lad. Absolutely love him.


I know he is an Everton player  but good on him, always nice to hear some footballers are not total tosspots.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal is a big club. Let's not be naive. They're not a giant club like Real or United.

But come on now. To say that Everton is on Arsenal's level is just asinine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Masquerade said:


> Arsenal was Henry and Bergkamp.
> Arsenal was my favorite team in Winning Eleven (PES's old name)
> Now they are shit.
> 
> ...


Why do your posts
Always look like this?
Is this meant to be artsy?

Or do you press enter too quickly?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

finishes too quickly



thats what she said


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> I would like another striker tbh, but I think it looks okay everywhere else. I wonder what happens with Marin and Moses? Must be sold/loaned surely. I thought Ake was a midfielder, swore he played there two seasons ago, don't see him getting a lot of time regardless. Actually think we are great in the CM position at the moment. I have faith that Van Ginkel will come good. I am worried about AM. Last season Hazard was great, but I know he can/should be better. Oscar was poor nearly the whole way through, Willian wasn't all that much better. So far Salah seems like a pace merchant, but all I really see him as is backup/playing smaller games. The key might be Schurrle. Was absolutely superb at the World Cup, hopefully that form carries over and Mou starts him when he deserves it.
> 
> 
> So ready for this season.


Hazard needs to realise he is the best player in our team. He seems to get a bit lazy at times and just plays within himself and he also needs to shoot more. However, a lot of the times last season I think he got frustrated because he had to carry the whole attack himself. That should change this season. Costa making room for him up front, Luis getting down the flank allowing Hazard not to be double/triple teamed anymore, Fabregas finding him faster and Oscar coming back to form will all be important factors in getting the best out of Eden this year.

Oscar was our best player in the first half of the season. He turned shit from when Mata left, as he stopped thinking about Chelsea and just started to think about Brazil. Let's see how he starts the season, but I'm sure he'll be fine and back to his best.

Willian will never get the credit for how well he played last season because this is the STATS!!!!~! era in football. He did make the wrong choices at times and maybe should have chipped in with a few more goals, but he is there to give balance to the team. Hazard and Oscar are there to win us the games (Costa and Cesc now too).

At this moment I see Schurrle still in his German role; the impact sub. He plays it to perfection and is a real goal threat. Of course if guys aren't pulling their weight he should start and he'll get starts at times regardless, but in the big games, I reckon he'll keep that role. He'll get off the bench every match anyway.

Salah is junk.



MrEvans said:


> Nah, I like Arsenal. Always had a bit of a soft spot for them, just the ignorance of fans is hilarious when you don't realize Arsenal is stale at the moment and not as big as it used to be.
> 
> Maybe this season'll be different now the cheque books opened but out of all the teams to be competing for top 4: Arsenal, City, Chelsea, Liverpool, United, Everton and Spurs (will try but fall flat at 6th) I think Arsenal at really at the bottom above Spurs tbh.
> 
> ...


They did stall because they had to pay off the stadium. I honestly thought it was bullshit before, but since last year when the reports came out about how they have now paid off the stadium (or they reached a check point if the whole thing isn't paid off), they've been spending money and bringing in quality players who have gone straight into the first team and made them better for it. When they were paying off the stadium Chelsea solidified themselves as one of the top clubs in England (and Europe), City began to rise and United are United, so of course they aren't going to be able to compete when they are spending just £10m a season. Now we're seeing the benefits of the Emirates for them and consistently finishing in the top 4.

If they get a proper DM, their squad aint that far off City's or Chelsea's. It's whether they have the mentality to go all the way.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lids.

The Premiership starts next week.

One more week.

Stop arguing like bells and get excited, it's going to be proper boss. x


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agreed with Joey on Willian. Every time I saw him last season he looked really good at worst. Tracks back like a motherfucker, super efficient ball retention, good passer, incredible hair, funny name, etc. I guess when you're watching him he doesn't really play like what you'd expect out of a £30m winger, but I think he's great.

Apparently we've given up on Khedira. Wage demands are too high for a guy that's fairly injury prone (he'd wind up in a wheelchair after two training sessions with us, probably). Carvalho's being talked up as the main target now. Basically, there goes my prediction from about two hours ago. Fuck it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really thought we'd get one of Khedira/Schderlein/Bender.

All dead in the water. Doubt we'll get Carvalho.

I guess PSG need to sell. We should just offer £70m for Cavani and Matuidi.

Or £50m straight up for Pogba. 

#dreamz


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> I've been hearing a lot of good things about Lascelles (Y) Honestly sounds like a player we could do with right now given our current defensive options.
> 
> Deal seems to be pretty much confirmed, Stuart Pearce understandably very upset about it. £5m for the pair seems to be the figure with both staying at Forest on loan. Sounds like it could be a bit of a coup for us if these lads, especially the defender, turn out to be the players many people seem to think they will be.


A couple of journalists seem to be implying we are in the shitter financially. We are offering discounts on our prized assets for cash.

Mike Ashley is known as one of the only owners who will pay in full for a player - hence why they get many of their deals done...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So psyched for the season starting after that friendly. Nani needs to gtfo though. Never thought I'd see the day that he'd be inferior to Young.

Out - Cleverley, Nani, Valencia, Fellaini

In - Zaha, Blackett, New CB, New CM


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> So psyched for the season starting after that friendly. Nani needs to gtfo though. Never thought I'd see the day that he'd be inferior to Young.
> 
> Out - Cleverley, Nani, Valencia, Fellaini
> 
> In - Zaha, Blackett, New CB, New CM


Cleverley and Valencia should stay. I have faith that van Gaal will help Cleverley progress into a good midfielder and Valencia has done well with his new wing-back role. Agreed that Fellaini and Nani should be sold

Zaha promoted to the first team? He hasn't shown anything to deserve that; he's been woeful since we've signed him. He's not disciplined enough to play wing-back and we're not playing with wingers so where would he even fit in? He could definietly do with another loan. Hopefully it'd go better than his Cardiff one which was abysmal. Agreed with Blackett, though; he looks great!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I bet we won't sign a DM this window and put our trust in an Arteta/Flamini/Wilshere rotation. Apparently Chambers can play there as well so perhaps he could fit in when our entire midfield gets injured like usual. Would be legit excited if we got Carvalho or Bender. 

I can't think of a realistic replacement for Ver if he goes. Not sure if we are even linked with anyone.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atlético apparently looking at signing both Kagawa and Chicharito.

I'll admit Kagawa has been under-utilised, but the situation probably wouldn't change at Atlético because there's so many strong players there. I hope he likes deputising for Arda.

Same situation with Chicharito, just take out "Arda" for "Mandzukic".


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> Why do your posts
> Always look like this?
> Is this meant to be artsy?
> 
> Or do you press enter too quickly?


I 
don't
do 
it
intentionally.



Velvet Skybox said:


> Atlético apparently looking at signing both Kagawa and Chicharito.
> 
> I'll admit Kagawa has been under-utilised, but the situation probably wouldn't change at Atlético because there's so many strong players there. I hope he likes deputising for Arda.
> 
> Same situation with Chicharito, just take out "Arda" for "Mandzukic".


Please elaborate more what you mean by take out Arda for Mandzukic.
Besides I heard that Kagawa will be traded for Arda but I do not think Atletico will let go of him


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He means Hernandez will be playing second fiddle to Mandzu but can they use a 2 striker system efficiently so that shouldn't be a big deal, especially as Mandzu gets involved in build-up play a lot.

Don't think it's going to happen tho.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

WTS english international full back tree fiddy or highest bid


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah I don't think Van Gaal will let either Kagawa or Hernandez go. Fellaini is definitely going imo, and Zaha could too. Anderson is a chance too, and Nani maybe, but we shall see.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Zaha was impressive enough on the tour, I'd look to loan him out again. 

Kagawa and Hernandez are useful players but we can't give them the first team football they should be getting. They'd be better off leaving. Nani has been absolutely putrid in this preseason and should be fucked off for whatever. I'd keep Fellaini unless a decent offer comes in, which it almost certainly won't. 

Everyone else should stay the way the squad is now, although it's imperitive that a CB and CM are brought in.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Zaha was impressive enough on the tour, I'd look to loan him out again.
> 
> Kagawa and Hernandez are useful players but we can't give them the first team football they should be getting. They'd be better off leaving. Nani has been absolutely putrid in this preseason and should be fucked off for whatever. I'd keep Fellaini unless a decent offer comes in, which it almost certainly won't.
> 
> Everyone else should stay the way the squad is now, although it's imperitive that a CB and CM are brought in.


Zaha said LVG has fiath in me, and LVG says sure he can play but only if he changes his game/postiton to a striker. Yep, defo out on loan.

West Ham wanted him, could be worse places to go, and he can learn to cross in the 5 games that Carroll will be fit for.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vergini in a bottle having his medical atm. Looks like another loan. Supposedly b/c he's got some weird third party ownership which complicates him coming here on a perm. Still happy to have him back. Rodwell's medical was an "extensive" one too which should be finished today.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Black Jesus said:


> I bet we won't sign a DM this window and put our trust in an Arteta/Flamini/Wilshere rotation. Apparently Chambers can play there as well so perhaps he could fit in when our entire midfield gets injured like usual. Would be legit excited if we got Carvalho or Bender.
> 
> I can't think of a realistic replacement for Ver if he goes. Not sure if we are even linked with anyone.


German newspaper Bild wrote that Arsenal were interested in a German centre duo Mertesacker and Hummels. Personally I think it's bullshit 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Word is Everton get a sell on % from Rodwell, hopefully regardless how little the fee is, we get something.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_*Nani must surely be off. Young and Valencia can adapt to a WB spot but Nani sure as shit can't. Don't see Zaha staying this season thought he may just be loaned out. Again he's either going to have to transition into a forward or sod off. Kagawa may be best leaving. Second fiddle to Mata and I'm guessing we'll play Januzaj in the hole with freedom to drift which probably makes Kagawa 3rd choice behind those 2. Let him go to a less physical league where he can shine again. Fellaini is probably off if Napoli are willing to pay good for him. He just doesn't fit into a system that plays quick fluid football on the ground. Stick him in a team where he can be the target man to bring long balls down and he can rebuild his reputation. Cleverley will definitely stay. I'd like to think Anderson will because we could do with the depth at CM. Herrera/Fletcher/Carrick/Cleverley/Anderson will do if no one else is being brought in at CM. Maybe Lingard gets more chances at CM if Anderson leaves. Hernandez would be stupid to sell now we're playing 2 up front again where he thrives. He sucked last season because of how Moyes sent us out with him playing with his back to goal up front on his own. Of course Hernandez is gonna struggle facing his own goal. We need at least 4 strikers playing 3-5-2 and he'll get a good share of games this season as will Welbeck. If he demands to be playing week in week out then that should be the only reason we sell him. Definitely need to bring at least 1 CB in for depth, probably 2. Suspect we won't sign another RWB or LWB with Young and Valencia getting game time there. *_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










seen worse squads (presuming mangala does indeed sign)

stuff in italy with juve agreeing a deal for nasty. no details or anything though, but it could happen. don't see both nasty and rekik leaving through.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Anyone yet to join, a league has been set up for us.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1347618-2014-2015-fantasy-premier-league-memory-chain-gang-donnacha.html


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> seen worse squads (presuming mangala does indeed sign)


Easily the best squad in the league.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Really not terrible. Barring CB we may finally have some depth. Upgrade on Arteta/Flamini would be preferred though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> seen worse squads (presuming mangala does indeed sign)
> 
> stuff in italy with juve agreeing a deal for nasty. no details or anything though, but it could happen. don't see both nasty and rekik leaving through.


Cant believe they missed the LEGEND, Sinclair.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Really not terrible. Barring CB we may finally have some depth. Upgrade on Arteta/Flamini would be preferred though.


Vermaelen slot could be empty before transfer windows closes though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't believe the legendary, amazing, greatest of all time Podolski isn't in either of those teams.

Felt like doing one:










If two of our defenders get injured for long periods, we could be in trouble.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bayern Munich have had an offer accepted for Pepe Reina.

According to Tony Barrett.

Fee believed to be £2m.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£2m and getting his wages off the book, not bad. Not sure if we'll go after another keeper or persist with Jones as backup. I really would like someone to come in and challenge Mignolet, he'll never be under pressure to perform in every game with Jones as backup.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Also for Shep, found this on an Everton forum.



> Listening to TalkSport, they had Darren Campbell (the sprinter) on earlier talking about Rodwell as he trained him..
> 
> Has this been mentioned yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Probably could have gotten more than £2m for the guy but meh he's days at the club were more or less over the moment we signed Mignolet. 

Still feel he could have played a few more years at a top level week in week out but I guess he will at least have financial stability while doing next to nothing week in week out.

Also good deal for Rodwell, dude needed to get away from Man City ASAP. Hopefully he can find his Everton form again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CGS said:


> Also good deal for Rodwell, dude needed to get away from Man City ASAP. Hopefully he can find his Everton form again.


You have to be fit to find form and that's something he can't manage.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*His game time would be still be limited at City even if fit though, more so now with Fernando coming in. He needs to be playing week in week out (like Lukaku) and that was never going to happen at Man City.*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Also for Shep, found this on an Everton forum.


I'd be surprised if we weren't aware of the risk. It's probably a similar situation to Brown (albeit he's ten or so years younger and we've invested a lot more into it). It at least looks like he's had a full pre season so far and I'd assume we'll give him some gametime in the friendlies this week so hopefully that's an indication of how he is atm. Our fitness coach at least seems to be a good one, pretty sure he was part of the Russian set up at the world cup and Gus was always banging on about the job he did w/ Wesley last year. I can just see myself dreading every time he goes down injured (assuming he gets beyond the inevitable first one that is)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *His game time would be still be limited at City even if fit though, more so now with Fernando coming in. He needs to be playing week in week out (like Lukaku) and that was never going to happen at Man City.*


Well now, sure. But he could have got quite a few games in the season he signed and last season (when Fernandinho was injured and they had to play Demichelis in midfield), but he was out injured. To play a run of games or week in week out, you have to be fit and he's never been fit for a long period.

Btw, would you say Welbeck should push for a move since he's not going to be playing week in week out (especially since the wing position is gone)?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *His game time would be still be limited at City even if fit though, more so now with Fernando coming in. He needs to be playing week in week out (like Lukaku) and that was never going to happen at Man City.*


dinho wouldn't be at the club if rodders had hamstrings. the club was a huge fan. he just couldn't get his body right, otherwise he'd be a starter


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Well now, sure. But he could have got quite a few games in the season he signed and last season (when Fernandinho was injured and they had to play Demichelis in midfield), but he was out injured. To play a run of games or week in week out, you have to be fit and he's never been fit for a long period.
> 
> Btw, would you say Welbeck should push for a move since he's not going to be playing week in week out (especially since the wing position is gone)?


Welbeck has been a key player in van Gaal's new sytsem so far and it was noticeable how much his presence was missed last night against Liverpool. He should get plenty of games this season and I wouldn't be surprised to see him push Rooney/van Persie for a starting place. van Gaal has shown at previous clubs that he isn't afraid of replacing senior players with younger players if the younger player is outperforming them, and Welbeck could very well do that if given the chance. Especially considering Rooney is guilty of going into long periods of poor form and van Persie is a bit injury prone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_*My point is for as injury prone as he is he needs to be almost guaranteed to play when he is fit. He can't afford to be sat on a bench when he was fit. I'm sure he'd get playing time at City when fit but realistically he needs to be starting as much as possible when he is fit and at City that just wouldn't be possible. That's not a knock on City at all, it's just how it is. He doesn't have the luxury of having time on his side to break into the team because of his injuries. 

Not sure how Welbeck relates to Rodwell's case (or even Lukaku's). Welbeck is much higher up the pecking order than either of those 2 and will get plenty of playing time this season with us playing 2 up front. It's not like Lukaku where he'd be behind at least 2 other strikers for one spot with limited opportunities even off the bench. *_


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rodwell showed his ability v Norwich in Mancinis last season where he scored 2. Insane pace and power and good finishing.

Dudes fitness is just awful though, I wanted to see him prosper with Sinclair at City as homegrowns, just a shame his fitness didn't allow it.

Hopefully we'll have better luck when we sign Barkley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He (Lukaku) wouldn't have been behind the two strikers though... He'd have been in the exact same position as Welbeck as being the first striker off the bench, or the first striker to get a start once the first choice(s) are suspended/rested/out of form.

When you look back at the beginning of last season, Lukaku was in all 4 of Mourinho's matchday squads. He didn't get a start, but he was turned to in 3 out of those 4 games. He was even trusted to take a penalty vs Bayern. So there isn't really a case to say that Lukaku would have been fourth choice when he was the only striker to be in all four matchday squads at the beginning of the last season.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> yeah I don't think Van Gaal will let either Kagawa or Hernandez go. Fellaini is definitely going imo, and Zaha could too. Anderson is a chance too, and Nani maybe, but we shall see.


I strongly doubt we'll be seeing Nani in a United kit again. He's too awful. 

Zaha needs to be given a chance, though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Fabio Borini is still likely to move on. (Echo)


Lambert and Sturridge soon to be our only strikers :faint:

You know what this means :mark:










lel no


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> I strongly doubt we'll be seeing Nani in a United kit again. He's too awful.
> 
> Zaha needs to be given a chance, though.


Zaha is awful. I watched him a lot at Cardiff last season whilst I've been living down here. Free season ticket from the uncle, whaaaaaat.

Boy goes missing far too much and has an awful attitude. He's great when he's on form but that's here or there. He can rape in the Championship but he has to put a proper effort into the Prem and he doesn't cope well.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's been good in the pre season. I trust LVG to sort him out in regards to attitude.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Lambert and Sturridge soon to be our only strikers :faint:
> 
> You know what this means :mark:
> 
> ...


It's not going to happen, unfortunately.

We'll be getting Bony.

Sturridge/Bony/Lambert isn't too bad to be fair.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> He's been good in the pre season. I trust LVG to sort him out in regards to attitude.


Has he even played 90 minutes? Last time I saw, he had been left on the bench for 2/3 games in a row.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Reina, huh?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> So Reina, huh?


enjoy that :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He was quality for Napoli last season. I'm happy with him as backup, but after Valdes rumours, can't say I'm not a bit disappointed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Get rid of Jones too plz.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Rodwell showed his ability v Norwich in Mancinis last season where he scored 2. Insane pace and power and good finishing.
> 
> Dudes fitness is just awful though, I wanted to see him prosper with Sinclair at City as homegrowns, just a shame his fitness didn't allow it.
> 
> Hopefully we'll have better luck when we sign Barkley


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

fuck Man City :vince2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he'll be slobbering all over that badge when we show him off next to the 2014-15 premier league and champions league trophies.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Reina has given up then? Or he prefers the wood of Bayern's bench to ours.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


>


Let a man dream plz.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



obby said:


> He's been good in the pre season. I trust LVG to sort him out in regards to attitude.


In my opinion he was completely anonymous during pre season and was outperformed by every other youngster on the tour. If van Gaal can sort out his attitude I think he'll become a good player for us, though


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Blackett and Lingard have looked promising, and Michael Keane definitely has that promise in him too. Plus we have Johnstone, James and of course Wilson.

I read somewhere that LVG blocked a potential trasfer for Nani as he wanted wingers and rates him highly, so that's why I don't know if he'll let him go, tho judging by this 3-5-2 business we've been playing so far, perhaps he's changed his mind. I'd also be happy for Anderson to stay tbh as we do need depth in midfield and he is quite a decent option.

Fellaini definitely needs to go. Should be paying the club loaning him in to take him tbh.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> Blackett and Lingard have looked promising, and Michael Keane definitely has that promise in him too. Plus we have Johnstone, James and of course Wilson.
> 
> I read somewhere that LVG blocked a potential trasfer for Nani as he wanted wingers and rates him highly, so that's why I don't know if he'll let him go, tho judging by this 3-5-2 business we've been playing so far, perhaps he's changed his mind. I'd also be happy for Anderson to stay tbh as we do need depth in midfield and he is quite a decent option.
> 
> Fellaini definitely needs to go. Should be paying the club loaning him in to take him tbh.


I really hope Blackett and Lingard get a shot at the first team this season. Blackett should but I don't think Lingard will in this 3-5-2 formation as I don't see where he could possibly play. Even though he hasn't looked as good as Blackett, Keane has looked good. Decent backup and could potentially go out on another loan if we do sign another CB. Preferably a PL club

I don't think Anderson has a chance here. I'm pretty sure he was able to go on the tour but wasn't chosen; I don't remember hearing anything about another injury. I like the guy and hoped he'd eventually turn his luck around but I've given up after like 8 seasons of the same old, same old

If this tour was Nani's chance to show van Gaal he deserves to stay then I think he's gone. He's been awful and doesn't fit the new system at all. I like Nani, too, but he's been rubbish for a couple of years now and doesn't look like he's arsed. If it had been a choice to keep Nani or Valencia before the tour I'd have kept Nani; now I'd say Valencia. Valencia has shown he can still be useful for us in his new wingback role whereas Nani did nothing yet again. It's a real shame because only a couple of seasons ago he was one of the best wingers in the league


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I remember the days when Role Model use to have a bat in this thread about Anderson.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Let a man dream plz.


Fuck your dreams :lelbron


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> So Reina has given up then? Or he prefers the wood of Bayern's bench to ours.


Prefers trophies to no trophies.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

St-Etienne paid us £1.25 million up front for RVW, are paying his full wages and have an option to pay a further £6 million if they want to take him on full time. Seems a pretty good deal for us when surveying the circumstances. It would mean _just_ a £1.25 million net loss on Chester and Hughton's horrendous fuck up if we can shift the Wolf full time. Seven fingers crossed that he scores a fair few in ligue one so that the deal can go through...



MrEvans said:


> Rodwell showed his ability v Norwich in Mancinis last season where he scored 2. Insane pace and power and good finishing.


He had a good game alright, but it would be silly to base anything on that one game which was a glorified exhibition match with two teams dicking about, with no real shape or organisation to the match. Howson had a blinder in that same game for us, absolutely tore your midfield and defence apart, but in reality he has about two games like that per season while the rest are medicore.

I'm not saying Rodwell's not a good talent, but it would be daft to use that game as a true indicator of the lad's potential, regardless of fitness issues.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And todays wtf?! football rumour award goes to...

Monaco striker Radamel Falcao has been linked with a loan move to Manchester City by Italian newspaper *La Gazzetta dello Sport*.
City want to sign the 28-year-old Colombia striker, who missed the World Cup with a knee injury, on a temporary deal initially to avoid falling foul of Financial Fair Play regulations according to the report. 

Congratulations


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Loanchester City

They'll be screwed when their loans go at the end of the season.

blah blah etc etc


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



King Kenny said:


> I remember the days when Role Model use to have a bat in this thread about Anderson.


SUPER ANDERSON*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gutted Michael Keane's done well on the tour. He was fabulous on loan for us at CB & RB when he came in for the last few months of the season. We've been hanging on to see if LVG would let him come back with his contract up in 12 months. Definitely won't be happening now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Keane may be loaned out yet depending on who we may bring in or how much stock Van Gaal puts in Blackett's preseason. Suspect he'll stay.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Nige™ said:


> Gutted Michael Keane's done well on the tour. He was fabulous on loan for us at CB & RB when he came in for the last few months of the season. We've been hanging on to see if LVG would let him come back with his contract up in 12 months. Definitely won't be happening now.


I don't know about that, mate. Whilst Keane's performed well on the tour and may have got van Gaal's attention I definitely don't see him starting for us. He's a decent back up at the moment who would probably get early cup games, too. I definitely see him going out on loan again this season; preferably to a PL team as I think he's good enough for one, but I can't see any PL team coming for him which is a shame as it would really help his development. If you put a bid in I'd say there's a possibilty it would accepted as things stand

Depends on a few things, though. Whether we sign another CB, whether our current CBs can stay fit, and whether a PL team comes in for him or not


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Keane has looked very promising during pre-season. Sure, he's made a few mistakes here and there in some of the games but you can see that he's come on leaps and bounds the past 12-18 months and the loans have done him the world of good. Although, Blackett stood out more as it was a different position for him and he adapted to it tremendously in every game he played in. 

Anderson didn't feature during pre-season by the way as he got injured and was left in Manchester. That's what I read anyway but you get so used to it there's no real point posting it as when is he never injured? Maybe when he's running to the buffet table.

Hope some news comes out soon as we desperately need one or two centrebacks and another midfield player.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Certainly won't happen until you've signed another defender, if you do of course. We're looking elsewhere now and maybe another PL team like Leicester who had him last season may have seen his performances on tour or had their eyes opened to him, may take a punt on him. I think he's beyond coming back to us now though unfortunately.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oscar Cardozo to Trabzonspor, a decent team in a potato league fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Manqullio just signed a loan deal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Blackett has looked fine in pre-season but it's pre-season and you won't know until he plays league games. Keane has always looked shaky and error prone when I've seen him for us. If either one of them is our 4th choice CB this season then I'd be worried when one of Jones/Evans/Smalling get injured.*



Joel said:


> He (Lukaku) wouldn't have been behind the two strikers though... He'd have been in the exact same position as Welbeck as being the first striker off the bench, or the first striker to get a start once the first choice(s) are suspended/rested/out of form.
> 
> When you look back at the beginning of last season, Lukaku was in all 4 of Mourinho's matchday squads. He didn't get a start, but he was turned to in 3 out of those 4 games. He was even trusted to take a penalty vs Bayern. So there isn't really a case to say that Lukaku would have been fourth choice when he was the only striker to be in all four matchday squads at the beginning of the last season.


*We'll just have to agree to disagree on that then. I don't think he would have got more game time than Torres but hey only Jose will know the answer to that one.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jose played Schurrle as a F9 ahead of Lukaku, who just so happened to spend the entire game on the bench whilst Torres came off the bench against Man United in the 0-0 draw :shrug


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Jose played Schurrle as a F9 ahead of Lukaku, who just so happened to spend the entire game on the bench whilst Torres came off the bench against Man United in the 0-0 draw :shrug


In a game where Mourinho clearly was going for a 0-0 draw. When we needed a goal in must win games against Aston Villa at home and Bayern Munich in the Super Cup, Mourinho turned to Lukaku.

Absolutely no proof whatsoever that Mourinho would go for Torres ahead of Lukaku, especially when Torres was part of a strikeforce Mourinho completely buried back in the middle of last season. Drogba probably was brought in when it was clear we were selling Lukaku.

But as Seabs said, the only person who knows will be Mourinho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

well, besides the part where torres is still at the club and lukaku isn't :shrug


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we could sell Torres then we'd solve a ton of problems, not just the Lukaku problem we had.

But to sell someone you need a buyer. I'm not sure if you know of this concept. Look it up. It's fascinating.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wash the sand out of your vagina and try again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hilarious. You're so witty...

Moving on to important things. Are Liverpool still in the Moreno, or will they just keep Flanagan at left back now they have Manquillo?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

First Paddy Kennys birthday issue and now this..

Leeds United owner Massimo Cellino says new signings are not allowed to stay in a certain hotel in the city because the establishment's colour scheme is purple, a colour he believes is bad luck.

class A nutball...


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> First Paddy Kennys birthday issue and now this..
> 
> Leeds United owner Massimo Cellino says new signings are not allowed to stay in a certain hotel in the city because the establishment's colour scheme is purple, a colour he believes is bad luck.
> 
> class A nutball...


To be fair Leeds trying to wash their hands of Kenny was probably more to do with him supposedly reporting back to training 2 stone heavier then when he left, as opposed to the birthday nonsense



Spoiler: big pic (in more ways than one)
















loling seriously hard at Leeds lately though. I'm amazed that they're only 7/2 for relegation.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Moving on to important things. Are Liverpool still in the Moreno, or will they just keep Flanagan at left back now they have Manquillo?


Moreno is close to being done according to Twitter, 17m euros + addons. If we do sign him, I think this will be our LB & RB depth:

LB: Moreno/Enrique/Flanagan/Robinson
RB: Johnson/Flanagan/Manquillo/Kelly

I'd easily sell Johnson to anyone who would take his wages (*cough* QPR *cough*) and put Flanagan as our first choice RB with Manquillo coming off the bench. If we don't sell him now or in January, we'll surely lose him for free at the end of the season since he won't take the paycut.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Hilarious. You're so witty...
> 
> Moving on to important things. Are Liverpool still in the Moreno, or will they just keep Flanagan at left back now they have Manquillo?


yeah, we Moreno too. Backline pretty much sorted after that. Now we just have money to throw at a high profile guy like Reus (lel so not signing him. i can dream though)


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










A year-long loan, Taider going in the opposite direction


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently :arry is still sniffing around Fer. I'll be amazed if we keep him, but if we don't then hopefully we absolutely rinse the cunts. With three years left on his contract we should be looking at £10 million as a starting point, especially in this current market.



UnbelievableJeff said:


> To be fair Leeds trying to wash their hands of Kenny was probably more to do with him supposedly reporting back to training 2 stone heavier then when he left, as opposed to the birthday nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckern warz at Paddy. He has never been the trimmest, but that takes the piss. Obviously been paying too many visits to that Curry house where he had his eyebrow bitten off.

Karl Oyston Saleable Assets FC Blackpool are likely for relegation as well, what with their horrendously shit thrown together journeyman squad.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Andre said:


> Apparently :arry is still sniffing around Fer. I'll be amazed if we keep him, but if we don't then hopefully we absolutely rinse the cunts. With three years left on his contract we should be looking at £10 million as a starting point, especially in this current market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fer and Mutch in midfield would be decent for QPR. Mutch is going to be a big player in the next few years.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> well, besides the part where torres is still at the club and lukaku isn't :shrug


Maybe reading this out of context, but are you saying Torres is better than Lukaku as he is still at Chelsea?

Sorry if not, computer slow to load last page and just read that.


Howard Webb has retired. If you Twitter it, you may find the odd Manchester United joke.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Spoiler: lamps















Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's not Premier League, but Britt Assambolanga is supposedly signing for Forest from Posh for EIGHT MILLION POUNDS. EIGHT FUCKING MILLION FOR A SLIGHTLY ABOVE AVERAGE LEAGUE ONE PLAYER. I mean he's looked good in bursts for Peterborough and Forest have got the Lascelles/Darlow money and everything but that's just completely crazy money for someone like Forest to throw at a player like him. Becoming increasingly clear that fees like this and the £11m Fulham paid for McCormack are just becoming the norm.

EDIT: Apparently I'm wrong and it's only 5 and a half million, but even that's still David Luiz levels of madness.

EDIT v2: Nope, apparently I'm right and it could rise to £8m with add-ons. Complete lunacy.



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Maybe reading this out of context, but are you saying Torres is better than Lukaku as he is still at Chelsea?
> 
> Sorry if not, computer slow to load last page and just read that.


I think the point was more to do with how much game time Lukaku would get last season and Mourinho favouring Torres over Lukaku, as opposed to him actually being a better player.




Andre said:


> Karl Oyston Saleable Assets FC Blackpool are likely for relegation as well, what with their horrendously shit thrown together journeyman squad.


Have they even got enough players to field a full team yet? Managed to get odds of about evens on them to go down before they dropped to about 8/13, looking like buying money.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Blackpool loaned one of Everton's youth players today. 

Whilst he's a talented kid, they certainly need a lot more.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Spoiler: lamps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still don't understand why Chelsea let him go? Was it high wages and the mixture of him not getting enough play time?

He still shits over half of us (United) midfield.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Still don't understand why Chelsea let him go? Was it high wages and the mixture of him not getting enough play time?
> 
> He still shits over half of us (United) midfield.


Quality signing for us and will give us the depth when Toure buggers off for the ACON and he's HG.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> I think the point was more to do with how much game time Lukaku would get last season and Mourinho favouring Torres over Lukaku, as opposed to him actually being a better player.


Ahh, yeah. Apologies, I just read that and thought it must be out of context, which it was.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> It's not Premier League, but Britt Assambolanga is supposedly signing for Forest from Posh for EIGHT MILLION POUNDS. EIGHT FUCKING MILLION FOR A SLIGHTLY ABOVE AVERAGE LEAGUE ONE PLAYER. I mean he's looked good in bursts for Peterborough and Forest have got the Lascelles/Darlow money and everything but that's just completely crazy money for someone like Forest to throw at a player like him. Becoming increasingly clear that fees like this and the £11m Fulham paid for McCormack are just becoming the norm.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently I'm wrong and it's only 5 and a half million, but even that's still David Luiz levels of madness.
> 
> EDIT v2: Nope, apparently I'm right and it could rise to £8m with add-ons. Complete lunacy.


Watford get 50% of Peterborough's profit, which explains why it's a bit steep.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Still don't understand why Chelsea let him go? Was it high wages and the mixture of him not getting enough play time?
> 
> *He still shits over half of us (United) midfield*.


haha no he doesn't


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lampard is a THUG. A THUG! 

Should have joined Melbourne City the THUG.

Can we hurry up and sign Moreno and Bony.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> haha no he doesn't


Mata
Kagawa
Carrick
Fletcher
Anderson
Cleverely
Fellaini
Januzaj
Lingard


Yes, he really does.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Mata
> Kagawa
> Carrick
> Fletcher
> ...


any of the starting united players are options miles better than frank lampard in 2014-15. Only nostalgia could prevent you from seeing this. this is not 2005 anymore.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> any of the starting united players are options miles better than frank lampard in 2014-15. Only nostalgia could prevent you from seeing this. this is not 2005 anymore.


So, Cleverley, Fellaini, Anderson, Fletcher and Carrick are better than Frank Lampard?


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Watford get 50% of Peterborough's profit, which explains why it's a bit steep.


ahh I suppose that sort of explains things. good stuff from Peterborough carrying on their track record of getting top money for their players.

Even with clauses, I still think anything over about £3m is just horrifically steep (on Forest's part) for who he is, though. He was pretty good in spells for Peterborough last year but has never played any higher than League One and even some Posh fans did have their reservations about him at points during last season, he's probably worth a punt for a Championship side but surely there's got to be a point where a club realises that somebody just isn't worth the sort of money they're paying? I just can't believe that somebody has gone and potentially spent £8m on basically a good League One player who may or may not turn out to be decent in the Championship. Even just 3-4 years ago this would have got you a couple of decent, proven Premier League players or a pair of top end 20+ goal a season Championship strikers. Just all seems a bit bonkers.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours that Micah Richards could be going to Everton.

Don't see why they'd want him Coleman & Hibbert there. He wouldn't be 1st choice and would be competing with Coleman who I thinks a far better right back at the moment.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

did swansea really ask for 25m for bony oh my god what the fuck


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> did swansea really ask for 25m for bony oh my god what the fuck


Ugh... No thanks


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Insane money for him if that actually happens.

Where would you guys price him at tho?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lampard will be a solid squad player for City but he doesn't shit on any good Premier League center mids in 2014.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> So, Cleverley, Fellaini, Anderson, Fletcher and Carrick are better than Frank Lampard?


at this current point in time Carrick, Herrera, Fletcher definitely are and Clev/Ando is close. Fellaini isn't better than anybody so I'll give you that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> ahh I suppose that sort of explains things. good stuff from Peterborough carrying on their track record of getting top money for their players.
> 
> Even with clauses, I still think anything over about £3m is just horrifically steep (on Forest's part) for who he is, though. He was pretty good in spells for Peterborough last year *but has never played any higher than League One* and even some Posh fans did have their reservations about him at points during last season, he's probably worth a punt for a Championship side but surely there's got to be a point where a club realises that somebody just isn't worth the sort of money they're paying? I just can't believe that somebody has gone and potentially spent £8m on basically a good League One player who may or may not turn out to be decent in the Championship. Even just 3-4 years ago this would have got you a couple of decent, proven Premier League players or a pair of top end 20+ goal a season Championship strikers. Just all seems a bit bonkers.


He played a handful of games at Watford in the Championship, without scoring I think before he joined them last year for around £1m, which seemed crazy to me then. This is worse though.

We were in this boat a couple of years ago when we paid £8m for Jordan Rhodes. He'd scored three goals at Championship level before he came to us, but he'd had more than one prolific season in League One. It was still crazy money in my eyes, and still is even though he's scored around 60 league goals for us in two years in the Championship.

Whether Assombalonga turns out to be as good as Rhodes has been, only time will tell. It's alarming though with the likes of Ross McCormack going for £11m too, Leonardo Ulloa for £7.5m and quotes of £10m for Troy Deeney. Just madness!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> at this current point in time Carrick, Herrera, Fletcher definitely are and Clev/Ando is close. Fellaini isn't better than anybody so I'll give you that.


Herrera is better. Carrick probably equal. Fletcher, Cleverley and Anderson don't really offer anything anymore though, so I'd say Lampard is better than those three.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think McCormack's a bit more understandable. In terms of attainable targets who are proven Championship players there's not many better. They're obviously trying to go straight back up and if they do he'll be well worth the outlay. His wages should be sustainable enough so that he can stay on even if they fail to go up. FFP has made it even more difficult for clubs going down to manage.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hopefully the Moreno deal will finally get done this week. Then we can try and sign that high profile attacking player.

I'm not a fan of Lavezzi so hope that is just a rumour tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

A fit Fletcher is better than Carrick or Lampard.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Mata
> Kagawa
> Carrick
> Fletcher
> ...












*Hurry up and join us in 2014 please.*


Joel said:


> Herrera is better. Carrick probably equal. Fletcher, Cleverley and Anderson don't really offer anything anymore though, so I'd say Lampard is better than those three.


*Fletcher is better if he can get fit and playing games like he seems to finally be on the verge of. Fair enough on Cleverley although I'd rather have someone who is progressing rather than regressing. Anderson is better if he can get game time. Same with Fletcher it's hard to properly judge players who aren't playing regularly. If Anderson can play like he can then he's better than Lampard. Can't believe I even typed all that out. Lampard in 2014. Christ.*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> Rumours that Micah Richards could be going to Everton.
> 
> Don't see why they'd want him Coleman & Hibbert there. He wouldn't be 1st choice and would be competing with Coleman who I thinks a far better right back at the moment.


Probably as a centre back rather a full-back. He really deserves some first team football and I doubt he'll be getting any this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i love the bloke but micah as a cb is footballing suicide. i know he started there but he has the concentration levels of david luiz on heroin


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Let's be honest here, Fletcher hasn't been fit since Lampard was a world class midfielder (i.e. years ago). The chances of him getting fit and recapturing that form since being out for such a long time is incredibly slim. We're not talking about a player who is 23 or 24, we're talking about a 30 year old who has most likely past his peak.

Also, there's a reason why Anderson doesn't get game time anymore. He's actually good anymore. I don't know how well he did at Fiorentina, but judging that he only played 8 games, I doubt he was much use. He was rarely picked by Ferguson even when he was fit, when they had midfield issues, so that doesn't help his case that he just needs a run of games.

It's all good remembering how good these players who had injury problems were, but playing a run of games doesn't necessarily mean they are going to get back that form. Look at Torres for instance. That's why the best thing to judge on is the here and now. If things change, then there's no shame in altering an opinion.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think Hibbert only has one more season in him before he goes into coaching. I know it's only pre-season but he looks a shell of his former self. 

His attacking play was never anything to brag about but he was always defensively solid and he's been awful all pre-season.

We urgently need better right back cover as Stones isn't a RB either and Browning is a CB who can fill in at RB as he did for the reserves and youth sides.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kiz said:


> i love the bloke but micah as a cb is footballing suicide. i know he started there but he has the concentration levels of david luiz on heroin


When's the last time he's played there for City?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Torres and Fletcher aren't the same though. One lost his form all together and one hasn't been playing games to have any form. Fletcher can definitely find his form again this season if he gets a good run of games. He's looked whenever he has played. The comparison is silly though because we're comparing a player well past his best who some numpty thinks is better than Juan Mata with a player who hasn't played football properly for 2-3 years.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> When's the last time he's played there for City?


he played there once back in 2012 i think. he was absolutely shocking.

he's a wing back through and through. made of glass though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lol

MrEvans does seem to think City's shit smells like roses, but in his defence, I don't think he meant Lampard is better than all those United midfielders he listed. Think he meant he was better than half of them. He's probably still wrong there, but just want to point out that he's not a complete lunatic saying he's better than Juan fucking Mata.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

some italian paper saying javi is off to zenit

definitely improved at the end of the season, but seeing fernando play in his position and chase players down has won me over. pls leave for decent cashola, get this mangala nonsense done with and then WIN STUFF


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

John Stones to sign a new contract in the next few days.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And, ahead of the two sides going head-to-head in the Community Shield on Sunday, the Frenchman has yet again questioned their motives.

"If you look at a map, the shortest way from Chelsea to Manchester City is not to fly to New York first," he said.

idk if wenger's just given up but that's a legit 2/10 potshot.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Nige™;37897065 said:


> He played a handful of games at Watford in the Championship, without scoring I think before he joined them last year for around £1m, which seemed crazy to me then. This is worse though.
> 
> We were in this boat a couple of years ago when we paid £8m for Jordan Rhodes. He'd scored three goals at Championship level before he came to us, but he'd had more than one prolific season in League One. It was still crazy money in my eyes, and still is even though he's scored around 60 league goals for us in two years in the Championship.
> 
> Whether Assombalonga turns out to be as good as Rhodes has been, only time will tell. It's alarming though with the likes of Ross McCormack going for £11m too, Leonardo Ulloa for £7.5m and quotes of £10m for Troy Deeney. Just madness!


Yeah, the Rhodes deal is a pretty good comparison although like you said he'd been tearing shit up at Huddersfield for a good 3/4 years so it was inevitable that someone was going to come in and take a chance on him being able to score at a higher level, Assambolanga has had one good season and even then he blew a bit hot and cold and wasn't playing as well or as consistently as Rhodes was when he left. Just seems like such an odd amount of money to throw at him when if they looked/tried hard enough they probably could have got a proven Championship striker for that much (with change).

I know a guy who knows supports Peterborough and he reckons he's not as good as Tomlin/Boyd/Gayle were when they left.



Irish Jet said:


> I think McCormack's a bit more understandable. In terms of attainable targets who are proven Championship players there's not many better. They're obviously trying to go straight back up and if they do he'll be well worth the outlay. His wages should be sustainable enough so that he can stay on even if they fail to go up. FFP has made it even more difficult for clubs going down to manage.


All probably true and I agree with pretty much all of that, but £11m still seems like an obscene amount of money for a Championship side to spend on somebody who's basically just a 'good Championship striker'. IDK what Fulham's finances are like but going from the other business they've done this summer I'd be willing to bet the McCormack deal took up the bulk of their budget and that just seems like such a horrible use of resources when players like Stevie May are available for under a million. This isn't League One/Two where one or two good players can turn an awful side into promotion candidates, The Championship is uber-competive and McCormack alone isn't going to help them get out of it. It's a BIG risk spending all of your monies on a player like him.

I think most of all it just highlights how much of a joke parachute payments are becoming.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

has mourinho buried him for the 100th time yet @ the specialist in failure, arsene wenger


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So Wenger's confirmed we've made a bid for Vermaelen then. I was a big fan of his when he first arrived at Arsenal but he seems to have declined the past couple of years with constant injuries. I'm all for it anyway considering our new formation plays with 3 at the back and we only have 3 first team CBs who are injury prone themselves, too

Hopefully he can remain injury free if we do sign him as I can see him being a good signing for us who could push for a first team place. van Gaal likes our CBs to be comfortable on the ball so we can play it out from the back, and from what I've seen of Vermaelen he's very good on the ball. He'll at least be decent back up for when the inevitable injury happens to one, if not all of Jones, Smalling or Evans


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

vermaelen's brain farts are absolutely incredible. he seems to swing radically between a very good cb and someone who's playing his first game. you never really know which one that turns up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So are Madrid actually taking Falcao on loan? What the actual fuck are they planning to do with that squad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> So are Madrid actually taking Falcao on loan? What the actual fuck are they planning to do with that squad.


Play football, mate.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Play football, mate.


I'm no mate of yours pal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sorry bud.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> John Stones to sign a new contract in the next few days.


Or in the next couple of hours. :lol

Everton ‏@Everton 4m
BREAKING: John Stones signs new five-year deal at Everton. 










Stones, Barkley & Lukaku all signed up for the long term :lenny


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

stop double posting BOT 8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mozza, I asked this ages ago and YOU IGNORED ME. I'll ask again, how likely is it that Stones starts for Everton this season? He's a fantasy football potential bargain...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> vermaelen's brain farts are absolutely incredible. he seems to swing radically between a very good cb and someone who's playing his first game. you never really know which one that turns up.


Same thing can be said about Jones/Smalling/Evans tbh, United really need another centre back who's solid like 90% of the time. 

Benatia rumours are picking up again so that's a good sign I guess


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

none of those 3 are 28 years old.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™;37903233 said:


> stop double posting BOT 8*D


Eerrrr, MODS???

Oh, wait, never mind. 

Nobody likes a snitch, Rene.











Vader said:


> Mozza, I asked this ages ago and YOU IGNORED ME. I'll ask again, how likely is it that Stones starts for Everton this season? He's a fantasy football potential bargain...


Sorry lid, must have been when the forum was DYING just like Denis died. R.I.P bruh.

With Jagielka only just coming back to training a few days ago with Baines, I'd expect Stones to start the first game of the season at the very least which will give him a chance to make the position his own.

He's decided to suddenly think he's Messi all of a sudden and has twice tried to be fancy with the ball as the last defender in a couple of the pre-season games and lost the ball to make us concede which may have knocked him behind Distin & an unfit Jagielka, but I expect him to be starting more often than not since Martinez loves him.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> none of those 3 are 28 years old.


I don't see why that's relevant to what I'm saying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

at 28 you shouldn't be making the mistakes he does with such regular occurrence.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thank you Mozza (or as my sausage fingers initially typed, Nizza).

Kiz's point is obvious, at Verm's age there shouldn't be issues with consistency. Jones and Smalling both have time to work out their issues. Don't see the problem with Evans though, he's remarkably solid.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> at 28 you shouldn't be making the mistakes he does with such regular occurrence.


Agreed, that's why I said they needed another centre back. :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Mozza, I asked this ages ago and YOU IGNORED ME. I'll ask again, how likely is it that Stones starts for Everton this season? *He's a fantasy football potential bargain...*


no he isn't, he costs 5.5 in the fantasy football. not even close to being a bargain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vader is probably playing some poverty Sun Dreamteam or something.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah that threw me actually, although I was more referring to the one we do at my work in the Telegraph paper.

EDIT: not far off Joel, you sly bitch


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

no one cares about your work comp b/c we all can't kick your ass in it :draper2

I need to bounce back after last seasons shitty effort where i came 5th ot 6th or whatever it was. I did win WC FF so i'm off to a good start


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...-villa-close-to-agreeing-fee-for-aly-cissokho

ooof. Villa are in for trouble this year 

That being said, he certainly wasn't good enough for us but he might be just okay for Villa. A glowing endorsement I know.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Have Barca or United signed Raymond the bastard yet?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Villa have easily won the worst transfer window ever award, the signing of Cissokho makes it worse. I wish they still had Enkleman (whatever) in goal, 10-0's every game. They might be the least threatening team ever without Benteke too.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not to mention Keane will have murdered half the team by december.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That gif :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vermaelen to Barca. For £10m. :duck

Barca, good luck.


Ramsey to Juve? WTF?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Vermaelen to Barca. For £10m. :duck



Some reporting off to United 

:terry1


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Some reporting off to United
> 
> :terry1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vermaelen hasn't been good in two years. 

He's our 3rd choice for a reason.

The fact we're getting £10m-plus is robbery. 

(watch him go off and have a world class season now)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Spanish midfielder Javi Garcia, 27, is likely to be the next big-money star to leave Manchester City after a £12.5m bid from wealthy Russian side Zenit St Petersburg.

Not bad, gives us about 20mil to spend if we get a random few injurys and still meet the FFP restriction (£49mil in trans). I would say it would cover Lampards wages but thats easily offset by Barry/Lescott etc leaving.

Sanga - Free
Lampard - Free
Fernando - 12-15?
CB - 30-32?
Callabero - 3?

EDIT : On the Vermalen, i do think if hes the 3rd cb with license to step uop in LVG's 3, it could be a really good fit for him, but no dout Wenger will sell to Barca.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Belgians are back :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SSN saying Vermaelen to United is off because we refused to consider a swap deal. Not surprised, it was probably Smalling or Jones they were looking for as previously reported. We were never giving up on them for Vermaelen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 5m
[email protected] have agreed a fee of around £15m with @FCBarcelona for the sale of captain Thomas Vermaelen. more soon


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Baines On Toast said:


> The Belgians are back :mark:


A show about Romelu's life on Belgian TV atm. He keeps on praising Everton like every minute. Would've been weird if this aired and he was still at Chelsea :lol

He talked about Mourinho and him not giving himself and Kevin (De Bruyne) a chance at succeeding. It's like he knew 100% he'd be off to Everton although this is footage from March I think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ace, I deffo need to watch that. 

Nice one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wow 15 mil


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so now we tapped up sagna because he didnt want to play at arsenal anymore

wenger really just needs to shut the fuck up and worry about finishing 4th again and acting like it's an accomplishment. stop worrying about everyone else


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seen some poverty reports linking Everton with Ben Arfa. Not sure how much game time he'd get there because he isn't better than the likes of Mirallas but honestly, I think that'd be great for them both. Depending on how much they could get him for obviously, he's out of contract at the end of this year and has been playing and training with the reserves so I imagine the club would accept just about anything for him. 

As odd as it sounds I'd be happy to see him go as well, especially to a club like Everton, he's someone I like to watch play and that's not going to happen here. Plus I'm sure Martinez would do a better job man-managing him and playing him to his strengths. I hope they sign him and he plays against us, scores five goals, runs over to the touchline, gets his dick out and slaps Pardew in the face with it. I'd love that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

THOMAS FUCKING VERMAELEN 

Getting some of the SWEET SWEET BELGIAN CHOCOLATE. FUARRRK

THE GOAT.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we Vergini now


we DC United now


we Zuculini soon.jpg


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> so now we tapped up sagna because he didnt want to play at arsenal anymore
> 
> wenger really just needs to shut the fuck up and worry about finishing 4th again and acting like it's an accomplishment. stop worrying about everyone else


lel. if anyone wants to complain about tapping up its Liverpool. Barca tapped up Suarez, their own president admitted it :lol



> When we approached Suarez, it was before the World Cup. We told him that he had the right age. He had the experience.
> 
> “Playing at Liverpool gave him incredible performance and it was the right time for him to come to our club, to Barcelona.
> 
> "And we have the advantage - his agent is Pep Guardiola’s brother. He’s from Barca in his heart, also, so everything was perfect and created the perfect atmosphere that Luis Suarez accepted.”


just need Suarez to get his ban reduced and they're all gravy like the scummy cunts they are :hb


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> lel. if anyone wants to complain about tapping up its Liverpool. Barca tapped up Suarez, their own president admitted it :lol
> 
> 
> 
> just need Suarez to get his ban reduced and they're all gravy like the scummy cunts they are :hb


Or even anyone United spoke too. When asked last season if not being in the champs league would effect United signing players when the window repoened, Moyes replies "None of the players we've spoken to have indicated it would be an issue" ... nice..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.hibernianfc.co.uk/news/4720

Matthew Kennedy confirmed on a 6month loan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Or even anyone United spoke too. When asked last season if not being in the champs league would effect United signing players when the window repoened, Moyes replies "None of the players we've spoken to have indicated it would be an issue" ... nice..


exactly coz they'd still be coming to ONE OF THE BIGGEST CLUBS IN THE WORLD with HISTORY and TRADITION, something a City fan would know NOTHING about 8*D

also lel @ Vermaelen for 15m. Barca :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> exactly coz they'd still be coming to ONE OF THE BIGGEST CLUBS IN THE WORLD with HISTORY and TRADITION, something a City fan would know NOTHING about 8*D
> 
> also lel @ Vermaelen for 15m. Barca :lol


Wow, someone shit in your cornflakes this morning?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



wkdsoul said:


> Wow, someone shit in your cornflakes this morning?


thought the 8*D would've indicated I was mucking around but guess not...

fpalm

surely Villa have claimed the worst transfer window ever award if they sign Aly Cissokho aswell


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> thought the 8*D would've indicated I was mucking around but guess not...
> 
> fpalm
> 
> surely Villa have claimed the worst transfer window ever award if they sign Aly Cissokho aswell


Sorry Rene, read it as flat, had some right diehards on other forums this morning  

Villa not gonna bring Heskey back and just seal the deal. :


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Schneiderlin is being very difficult, can't blame him though. But it will be interesting to see if we don't budge on selling him, he surely can't afford to not play games for half a season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

javi spotted flying out apparently, offer from zenit apparently just shy of 13 mil. happy with that, pays for fernando who is a big upgrade.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> lel. if anyone wants to complain about tapping up its Liverpool. Barca tapped up Suarez, their own president admitted it :lol


Rules don't apply to Barcelona. They're above football. They're spending records amount of money 4 months after getting a 14 month ban. It's the Barcelona way.

City on the other hand should be punished. It's unacceptable. Can't accuse them of ruining football anymore though because they already RUINED it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Villa are having a worse window than Southampton. Cissokho is fucking atrocious. 



Irish Jet said:


> Rules don't apply to Barcelona. They're above football. They're spending records amount of money 4 months after getting a 14 month ban. It's the Barcelona way.
> 
> City on the other hand should be punished. It's unacceptable. Can't accuse them of ruining football anymore though because they already RUINED it.


I like how they cut City's sqaud size by 4 then slashed the home grown players required by 3 :hayden3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:shrug

we're running at a profit this window once the garcia transfer goes through.

so all you splashing 30 mil on englishmen that can't defend and 25 on englishmen that are as creative as brown paper bags can PLSGO


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Vermaelen hasn't been good in two years.
> 
> He's our 3rd choice for a reason.
> 
> ...


Fuck you Arsenal fans are so fickle to your players.



wkdsoul said:


> Spanish midfielder Javi Garcia, 27, is likely to be the next big-money star to leave Manchester City after a £12.5m bid from wealthy Russian side Zenit St Petersburg.
> 
> Not bad, gives us about 20mil to spend if we get a random few injurys and still meet the FFP restriction (£49mil in trans). I would say it would cover Lampards wages but thats easily offset by Barry/Lescott etc leaving.
> 
> ...


In
Caballero 6m
Mangala 32m
Fernando 12m
Sagna free
Lampard free

Out
Rodwell 10m
Barry 2m (so it was reported as a fee if he signed w/ Everton)

So, kept within ffp restrictions and with Richards looking set to leave too.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Fuck you Arsenal fans are so fickle to your players.


And you're extremely fickle when it comes to anything Arsenal.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> And you're extremely fickle when it comes to anything Arsenal.


Naaaaa, as said I like Arsenal. They've just been centre of outlandishness the past few days.

I quite recall 2 seasons ago, everyone strumming themselves over the "Verminator" and now he's leaving, "awh he's been shit for 2 years anyway!"

fpalm


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Funny how opinions change in TWO SEASONS


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Funny how opinions change in TWO SEASONS


He's so shit, that Barcelona offered £15m for him. fpalm
He had a patch of form and suddenly he's their worse player. 

And no doubt, when he plays against Arsenal, he'll get booed and labelled a traitor like any other player that leaves them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> He's so shit, that Barcelona offered £15m for him. fpalm
> He had a patch of form and suddenly he's their worse player.
> 
> And no doubt, when he plays against Arsenal, he'll get booed and labelled a traitor like any other player that leaves them.


Barca paid 20 mil euro for Mathieu
Worse than who?

idk


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vermaelen was a good partner for Gallas, but not a good partner for Koscienly. Per and Koscienly meshed much better. It's all about finding balance in the defense. Vermaelen isn't bad, but he's surplus to requirements right now. I admire him that he kept his counsel despite being dropped and represented the club well as captain.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal selling their cbs and thinking they'll sign Nastasic from us though. :jordan4:jordan4:jordan4

Players leave Arsenal for Manchester. Not the other way round.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atsu will have a medical early next week ahead of his loan move to Everton.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Any truth in the rumours Everton will sign Deulofeu perm this season?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No chance although there are rumours of a loan in January if he doesn't get any game time this season but there are always silly rumours this time of the year..

Also..










Hope we sign him just for this.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Doubt that Barcelona would let him go.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Doubt that Barcelona would let him go.


You're right they already signed him. Let's just hope he doesn't bite anyone, anymore. Or will he do it one more time. Now that's something to sink your teeth into.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

what?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> No chance although there are rumours of a loan in January if he doesn't get any game time this season but there are always silly rumours this time of the year..
> 
> Also..
> 
> ...


Who is that lmao?



Steiner Gate said:


> You're right they already signed him. Let's just hope he doesn't bite anyone, anymore. Or will he do it one more time. Now that's something to sink your teeth into.


Are you on drugs?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Steiner Gate said:


> You're right they already signed him. Let's just hope he doesn't bite anyone, anymore. Or will he do it one more time. Now that's something to sink your teeth into.


:lmao 

As for Verma I dunno why but I honestly see the guy doing pretty well at Barca.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Who is that lmao?


Seems to be wearing a QPR shirt and Loic Remy face.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

the amount of terrible posters is too high and the only one to be blamed is kiz as the thread creator and joel because he suks dik


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Seems to be wearing a QPR shirt and Loic Remy face.


Dat ain't Remy

Remy is bald


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Remy is not bald and that absolutely is him.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nah, that's Joey Barton, has to be.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stop being a racist, MR.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What an outlandish claim. My uncle is Welsh, I can't be racist.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fraser Forster to Southampton for £10m


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






HUGE HANDS LIKE A FRYING PAN


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Zuculini on loan to Sunderland for 5 months. He'll probs replace Lamps when he goes to the MLS.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I think Vermaelen will do ight at Barca. He'll get more games than he got last season which will help give him a chance to refind his form at least. If the competition finally forces Pique to buck his ideas up then it's worth £15m.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll be sad to see Verm go, because he was a total pro and would probably take a bullet or a super nasty dead leg for any team he plays for, but it's the right time for it. For a minute there he was pretty awesome and all you could really want in a captain. Definitely one of the best signings Wenger made during the banter years. He's regressed, though, and at times over the last couple seasons was a bit of a liability. Injured a lot as well. Selling an injury prone centre half that isn't as good now as he was then for a £6 million profit is pretty pretty pretty good. 

I mean, I think he still has plenty to give (which is why I didn't want him at United) and I honestly hope he does well at Barca (him and Suarez now make two redeeming qualities that club have in my eyes, although Suarez mostly because I hope he takes a bite at Biscuits), but one day being able to see Song/Vermaelen as Barca's £32 million central defensive partnership (even if it's only one game in the Copa del Rey against, like, Tenerife or whoever) would be extremely pleasing to me. 



Green Light said:


> HUGE HANDS LIKE A FRYING PAN


This is unreal. I am forever in your debt.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> *Villa have easily won the worst transfer window ever award*, the signing of Cissokho makes it worse. I wish they still had Enkleman (whatever) in goal, 10-0's every game. They might be the least threatening team ever without Benteke too.


But we got your hero Roy Keane though as assistant manager and you've still got adulterer Giggs. Also, it's Man Utd who should be going in for Enkleman since Villa already have the league's best in Guzan, and Enkleman would be an improvement on De Gea who has several 'Enkleman moments' every season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Every one of those statements are dreadful. Isn't a keeper in the world who doesn't make annual mistakes. Please return to being a serious poster.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Woodward is a cocksucker, hurry up son.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rojo, Cuadrado and Vidal before Swansea or GTFO


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Benatia, Blind, Di Maria/Cuadrado and Vidal before Swansea or GTFO


You're welcome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal should just offer for Javi Martinez. 

We need a CDM/CB hybrid. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal should just offer for Javi Martinez.
> 
> We need a CDM/CB hybrid.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Song? :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal should just offer for Javi Martinez.
> 
> We need a CDM/CB hybrid.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and arsenal would be rejected for javi martinez


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Rojo, Cuadrado and Vidal before Swansea or GTFO


you actually want Rojo? :banderas


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd like to see us bring in Benatia from Roma, but that's probably wishful thinking. He's a beast at center back, and could do a great destroyer job as a defensive midfielder in big games.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Then he buggers off for the AFCON


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A strong offer of £40m would seal Javi. Bayern could go buy Khedira. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> A strong offer of £40m would seal Javi. Bayern could go buy Khedira.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dont thing Wenger will buy a player for 40 million this tranfer window. They should look for cheaper options tbh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> A strong offer of £40m would seal Javi. Bayern could go buy Khedira.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


no it wouldn't.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

THOMAS FUCKING VERMAELEN

THE GOAT


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vermaelan vs. Bale, JAMES & Ronaldo


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> A strong offer of £40m would seal Javi. Bayern could go buy Khedira.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Okay, sure. You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Vermaelen injured yet? Shame we never got him. rafael, vermaelen, jones and smalling :banderas injuries galore.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> you actually want Rojo? :banderas


I WANT PLAYERS

>sakho btw


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

mamadon't slakho LOL


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> A strong offer of £40m would seal Javi. Bayern could go buy Khedira.


1. Bayern don't want Khedira
2. Khedira and Javi are nothing alike
3. He's not for sale

gd


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There was a whisper that Bayern want Khedira on a free next summer. Real want to sell prior to so they make money off him.


Uh, no shit Javi and Khedira aren't the same player. Doesn't mean that Bayern aren't interested.

40 million pounds wouldn't interest Bayern? No one knows that answer, but that's an amount that should make them at least consider the offer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They bought him for €40m. If they are going to sell a 26 year old who has got better since he joined them and has added a lot of trophies and big match experience to his name, they would want more than a measly £8m profit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, I forgot fucking PSG/Real have fucked up the market. £40m used to be a lot of money...

Supposedly we still have £60m-£75m left after the sale. 

Offer whatever Bayern want. £50m, £55m, £60m. Whatever. 

We need Javi badly.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No chance in hell we get Javi. No chance.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You really don't need him THAT badly Mikey. Could easily find someone adequate enough that won't cost £50m.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Throw some money at Lucas or Sandro. Fuck rivalries, they're both better than Arteta and will do a job.

I'm aware how ridiculous what I've just said is.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What happened to wenger saying the big hardman jack wilshere was gonna be tried in that sort of deeper role, i mean the lad likes it deep so.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Javi Martinez wouldn't move from winning trophies to pretending 4th place is a trophy.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

CGS said:


> You really don't need him THAT badly Mikey. Could easily find someone adequate enough that won't cost £50m.


This. Someone like Luiz Gustavo would be more than good enough for Arsenal. De Rossi, Sven or Lars Bender, Gonalons are all good options and at least half of the price.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

De Rossi is not an options. Pls shut your mouth. Thanks you.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

De Rossi stayin' at Roma. One club man.

Wouldn't leave for us City boiz, even with all our monies.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Whatever happened to Carvalho? I think him and a new CB would be enough for us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Black Jesus said:


> Whatever happened to Carvalho? I think him and a new CB would be enough for us.


Not worth the money Sporting want for him. 



Irish Jet said:


> I WANT PLAYERS
> 
> >sakho btw


:duck


























































































































































































































































































:duck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> There was a whisper that Bayern want Khedira on a free next summer. Real want to sell prior to so they make money off him.


Which was denied by Bayern.



> Uh, no shit Javi and Khedira aren't the same player. Doesn't mean that Bayern aren't interested.


We are not. Pep Guardiola is here to stay for 4 more years at the very least and Khedira doesn't suit his playing style. KHR denied interest in him.



> 40 million pounds wouldn't interest Bayern? No one knows that answer, but that's an amount that should make them at least consider the offer.


We bought him for nearly that much. And he's the BuLi transfer record. You'll need to offer 50 at the very min to make us even consider, especially with him on a long contract.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i dont understand why bayern would sell a player and then go out and buy an inferior player

also dont understand why martinez would leave bayern for arsenal voluntarily.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Exactly Kiz, which is why Javi to Arsenal would never happen. Not even sure why some fans are acting like there is any chance of it happening. It's just a big wet dream.

I'm in doubt that we are even bringing in a new CDM. Wenger is apparently converting Wilshere to play there as backup to Arteta. Would be pretty pointless to bring in someone if you are training someone to play there regularly already. Not to mention Flami and Chambers who can play there also. Even if we do, it's not gonna be a big name.

Oh yea, we have Diaby as well until he gets injured.


----------



## beastie_bhoy (Apr 24, 2014)

Fraser Forster officially signed for Southampton last night, undisclosed fee but it looks to be about 10m.

He's a fantastic shot stopper but he's not the best with the ball at his feet. Hope he does well but I think it's going to be a long season for Southampton


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

For a 6'4 (or whatever) dude he isn't the kind of commanding presence you'd expect/want, either. Never felt like he was great coming for crosses whenever I watched Celtic last season (which admittedly wasn't often. It's less often every year now).



Black Jesus said:


> I'm in doubt that we are even bringing in a new CDM. Wenger is apparently converting Wilshere to play there as backup to Arteta.


That would be hellish. 

We need a DM. Doesn't have to be ridiculous money, but we need one. You know, preferably a good one. Arteta's a great organiser, good passer, etc, but physically he's deteriorating. If he pushes forward and we lose the ball he's too slow in getting back. Isn't the strongest either, even if he does look ripped to bits doing Pilates. Flamini isn't good enough, even if I do love the psychotic wee bastard. Chambers is going to be fantastic, but I think he'll be played at centre half primarily. Right now, expecting Wilshere to be an effective DM is like expecting Tarzan to be an effective accountant. My ma would be better suited for both, and she's not a fitba player or a fucking accountant.

I think the strong links with Khedira have made someone like Schneiderlin less "appealing" to a shit ton of Arsenal fans, even though Schneiderlin would be pretty much perfect (and cheaper, at least in terms of wages). Throw some money at Dortmund or Leverkusen for a Bender twin. Go for Luiz Gustavo. So on and so on. It's an area that definitely needs strengthening either way, but it doesn't need to be for an absolute fuck ton of cash.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Joel said:


> De Rossi is not an options. Pls shut your mouth. Thanks you.





MrEvans said:


> De Rossi stayin' at Roma. One club man.
> 
> Wouldn't leave for us City boiz, even with all our monies.


He was interested in leaving 2 years ago or so I think. Not necessarily a one club man, recent success of Roma is a better reason probably.

But yeah you're right he aint comin, I automatically thought of him when thinking about cheap, good holding midfielders.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That was when he was being made to feel unwanted under shitty Zeman. Zeman is gone, Garcia is in, Roma are winning the Scudetto this season, so things are good again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

de rossi was SO CLOSE. was getting the plane tracker ready and everything

SOOOO CLOSE. like #MANGALADAY. but without the 'leaked' interview


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 3s
Breaking: Liverpool's Lucas Leiva has been given permission to speak to Napoli #LFC

Think he's far and away their best CDM. Surprised he doesn't get more game time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 3s
> Breaking: Liverpool's Lucas Leiva has been given permission to speak to Napoli #LFC
> 
> Think he's far and away their best CDM. Surprised he doesn't get more game time.


Yeah, I'm quite surprised tbh. I don't think we'll buy a replacement either, we have Gerrard and Henderson but Lucas is an out and out DM and does the job.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> David Henen has signed a 5 year contract with Everton.
> 
> He's been at the club for a few weeks now but the news of his length of contract has just started to break.


I posted this on the 2nd August, Fourth Official has just tweeted this a few minutes ago.

I am his source. #ITK


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Diego Lopez joining Milan :mark: finally a fucking replacement for Abbiatti, looks like the goalkeeper battle at Real will be between Iker and Navas.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Michael Keane rumoured to be going on loan to Cardiff, disappointing not to see him go to a premier league team, been on loan to a few championship teams now


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 3s
> Breaking: Liverpool's Lucas Leiva has been given permission to speak to Napoli #LFC
> 
> Think he's far and away their best CDM. Surprised he doesn't get more game time.


He's not been the same since his injury in 2011. He's an alight player but I think Can can (lol) do a better job in his position and it's unfair for Lucas to waste away on the bench.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll miss being able to hate Lucas to death. I don't think there was a player in the Premiership that had a more punchable face to me personally than Lucas Labia.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Daily Mail are saying LvG has said Rafael can leave the club enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's the Daily Mail. All but ensures he's staying.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 3s
> Breaking: Liverpool's Lucas Leiva has been given permission to speak to Napoli #LFC
> 
> Think he's far and away their best CDM. Surprised he doesn't get more game time.


Gerrard/Hendo is our first choice in the middle of the park and Lucas/Gerrard just doesn't work together. He still played a fair bit, and he played more than Allen. 



GOD of CUNT said:


> I'll miss being able to hate Lucas to death. I don't think there was a player in the Premiership that had a more punchable face to me personally than Lucas Labia.


:lucas



Hank Scorpio said:


> He's not been the same since his injury in 2011. He's an alight player but I think Can can (lol) do a better job in his position and it's unfair for Lucas to waste away on the bench.


I love Lucas tbh. He does the dirty work that so many fans overlook, similar to how that moron a few weeks back didn't rate Busquets. Still,if the offer for him is good enough then i don't mind selling him. However i have a sneaking suspicion that i'm going to be annoyed when i hear the fee.


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yup, Daily Mail so i dont see Rafael leaving, not this summer anyway. United have so much other stuff they need to do than sell him, hopefully we will bring in a quality CB, add at least depth to CM, ideally two midfielders but dont see it happening. Good that the first 7-8ish games are against easier opponents so they have time until the last minute though..


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> He's not been the same since his injury in 2011. He's an alight player but I think Can can (lol) do a better job in his position and it's unfair for Lucas to waste away on the bench.












If it wasn't for the Metro, the Mail would be the worst rumour paper going.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> similar to how that moron a few weeks back didn't rate Busquets.


I do hope you're referring the other guy who was slanting Barca and not where I said he was overrated? (Agreed he was excellent as a DM, just overrated).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Daily Mail :lol

yes let's sell our only natural RB, who's also quality. lel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

maybe van gaal is on a DENSE CULL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

NEVER MIND THAT SHIT, HERE COMES ELIAQUIM

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2014/August/Eliaquim-Mangala-signs-for-Manchester-City-FC


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Less of the double posting please, Kiz.

Edit your post next time.

I'll let you off with this warning for now. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

CHANGE IT MOYLES


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I suggest you listen to Moz, Kizwell.

Great signing for City. Well, I expect it to be, I've seen little of Mangala.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

look at all this MAD JELLY


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fecking finally...

great review of Bruno as well in the paper, non of this, good ball winner stuff, just can be a nasty fucker if needed.. lol.

"That's not to say he won't impress for Sunderland. With excellent vision, a good nasty streak and the technical ability to make plays further up the pitch, Zuculini has the potential to become a very good Premier League player in a very short time."


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

definitely having some chicken tikka mangala tonight


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> definitely having some chicken tikka mangala tonight


Terrible. fpalm


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope a tiger comes and mangala's you for that joke.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it's okay, i won't be making awful jokes like that again, going to a party later, gonna mangala with some new people


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> it's okay, i won't be making awful jokes like that again, going to a party later, gonna mangala with some new people


:duck


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Now I seriously hope a tiger mangles you.


HAVE WE BOUGHT VIDAL OR HUMMELS YET???


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is it because of my pun skills or because I support Mangala City?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

vader's still trying to wrap his pretty little head around the horrific welcome to vanchester


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> vader's still trying to wrap his pretty little head around the horrific welcome to vanchester


damn, i wish i made that up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mangala to flop


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

shaw to jiggle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll have welcome to vanchester over seeing tevez's mug on it the other year. To say that got vandalised is an understatement. From what I've seen of Mangala doesn't suggest to me he's worth that but he's young and I'd be hypocritical mentioning money when I've often said if it's not mine I'm not arsed.

You called me pretty, Kiz. Is this flirting?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Welcome to Vanchester, got *van*dalized?


YEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No, it didn't.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> No, it didn't.


Moz plz


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It was fine when I went past it earlier. The Tevez one had to be replaced at one point, or cleaned. I assumed replaced. United fans cannot take a joke. Unfortunately for you all I am a supreme specimen who can break this rule.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> It was fine when I went past it earlier. The Tevez one had to be replaced at one point, or cleaned. I assumed replaced. United fans cannot take a joke. Unfortunately for you all I am a supreme specimen who can break this rule.


Drove all the way from London to see a billboard? You're crazy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The furthest south I've ever lived was Nottingham, leave it out Evans.

I hate London. It's too poncey. Give me a Manchester, Liverpool or Newcastle any day of the week. I'd rather have a bird covered in kebab than one drowned in Chanel.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You really do dislike London don't you? 

Spoken like a true Manc


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

London is badly gash, plus it has CGS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> London is badly gash, plus it has CGS.


i believe cgs actually lives in londown


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> i believe cgs actually lives in londown


:brodgers

ffs LVG, HURRY UP AND VIDAL/HUMMELS/DI MARIA ALREADY


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Last time I went I paid 20 quid into a club, paid 15 quid for a Jamesons on it's fucking own then got told to leave for having an 'aggressive and insulting' tone. Cheeky southern pricks. Although my accent goes over well with girls there, so that's the only positive I can say about that pretentious dump. Although I'd also not recommend visiting Cambridge afterwards as that's just the worst place for a commoner like me. Every person has a face that requires the restraint of a thousand monks not to pummel into ashes.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rockin' into Cambridge in your United top, track suit bottoms, flip flops with bed head trying to get a brew and bacon bap whilst they only the finest of Earl Greys Green Tea and smoked salmon with scrambled eggs?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










The official twitter account of Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediyespor posted this with the informative caption 'Shola Ameobi'. I can only assume this means he's joined them. Farewell and good luck dear Shola.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh man, I like London. Manchester not so much. Never been to Newcastle.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Oh man, I like London. Manchester not so much. Never been to Newcastle.







You don't want to go there.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Green Light said:


> The official twitter account of Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediyespor posted this with the informative caption 'Shola Ameobi'. I can only assume this means he's joined them. Farewell and good luck dear Shola.


Devastated. 

There goes any hope I had of Everton with a dream double signing of Shola & Cattermole.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I like going to Manchester, probably the easiest City in England to navigate around whether it's in the car or walking as well as a nice City Centre and the Area around the Etihad is alright 

Nottingham is a shithole, the city centre is just pure fucking chaos and one wrong turn and you're in a fucking ghetto same can be said for Sheffield 

Only been to Islington in London and I've taken shits which look better than fucking Islington


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Manchester is probably one of the funnest cities I've been in besides AMSTERDAM (hello, can you please wash your dick in that sink over there), the nightlife is a bit gash though, give or take a few places.

How would you all rate your teams transfer activity thus far?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

10/10. got players we needed, and we're going to make about 30 mil back in deadwood sales. will probably start off slow but titles aren't won in september.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> How would you all rate your teams transfer activity thus far?


mm, let's see.

In
Lewandowski (free) from Dortmund
Rode (free) from Eintracht
Bernat (€10 mil) from Valencia
Reina (€3 mil) from Liverpool

Out
Mandzukic (€22 mil) to Atletico
Kroos (~€30 mil; add ons could increase that) to Madrid
Contento (waiting to happen) to Bordeaux

Lewy is obviously incredible and an upgrade over Mandzukic. He can do everything a striker needs to do while creating chances for those around him.

Rode has surprised me with how good he is. Playing in Eintracht he obviously looked good but he's kept that standard in pre-season, playing in midfield. How well he fits our rotation system will be important to his development and place in the team.

Bernat and Reina are going to be rotation options most likely, and they're good enough to be 1st team players in most mid to high level clubs so I'm happy with them.

Mandzu leaving was expected. Kroos departure, I wasn't too pleased with because he seemed to play really well in Pep's system, but if this helps get Hojbjerg and Gaudino more 1st team minutes, it will hopefully pay off.

So yeah, I'm really happy with the players we've brought in and how we've dealt with the players that wanted to leave. We haven't really spent much money at all but our squad is strong enough that we didn't need to.

We're probably saving for when Robbery replacements will eventually have to be bought unless Shaqiri really comes good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Whenever I think about London, this comes to mind.






Can't say I was too impressed by London, was a fucking rip off too and full of arrogant wankers. Didn't get stabbed so I was lucky! That was the nice bit too. Liverpool & Manchester are class, prefer Liverpool tbh.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Nige™ said:


> Whenever I think about London, this comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason to like Liverpool is because it's incredibly easy to shag a girl for a bag of chips.

She'll do bum stuff if you pay extra for cheese on the chips.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm fairly happy with our business. Probably b/c I'm not paying as much attention to the names we're linked with until it gets to the stage where they're at our training ground or holding the scarf up so I don't get my hopes up. We still need a left winger & cm to start (albeit I'd be fine with Larsson but this is assuming rodders is injured at some point) and then depth at left back and centre back and then I'd be content.



Baines On Toast said:


> Devastated.
> 
> There goes any hope I had of Everton with a dream double signing of Shola & *Cattermole*.


Koff lid. Nobody is signing our most important player. (yes i'm srs)


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> mm, let's see.
> 
> In
> Lewandowski (free) from Dortmund
> ...


*IN*
Evra (2m)
Morata (20m)
Pereyra (loan with option to buy)
Romulo (loan with option to buy)

*OUT*
Immobile (9m)
Vucinic (6m)
Quagliarella (3m)
Isla (loan)

Our window depends on if Vidal stays or not. At the moment I'm not happy or unhappy with the business we've done. Evra and Romulo will improve our options in wide areas, Morata's a talented player and I don't think there will be too much pressure on him this season with Llorente and Tevez in the squad, and I haven't seen much of Pereyra but I hear he's versatile and quick so should be a decent addition. Not sad to see any of the players we let go leave. Hopefully a few more like Padoin, Motta and maybe Pepe follow. We're still looking for a CB, apparently Nastasic or Manolas, and another attacker. There's been talk of Jovetic or Lavezzi but knowing us we'll end up with Cerci or some shit. I wish we didn't miss out on Iturbe but by far the biggest loss of the summer was Conte.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

4mil for Wickham? Big Sam taking the piss... lol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> 10/10. got players we needed, and we're going to make about 30 mil back in deadwood sales. will probably start off slow but titles aren't won in september.


Transfermarkt.com says Mangala is 50 million euros, thought it was 32 million pounds (40 million euros)

Mangala is massive signing though Kompany and Mangala in the back THEY HAVE DAT BELGIAN CONNECTION.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> Transfermarkt.com says Mangala is 50 million euros, thought it was 32 million pounds (40 million euros)
> 
> Mangala is massive signing though Kompany and Mangala in the back THEY HAVE DAT BELGIAN CONNECTION.


Mangala is French and £32mil.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mangala's French but I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he played in belgium. in fact FURTHER RESEARCH has him moving to belgium when he was 5

porto are claiming that 50 mil euros was paid but city say that 32 mil was paid all up.

David Anderson @MirrorAnderson · 9m

Porto say City have paid them 30.5m euros for their 56% share of Mangala. Remaining 9.5m euros has gone to third party.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> he played in belgium. in fact FURTHER RESEARCH has him moving to belgium when he was 5
> 
> porto are claiming that 50 mil euros was paid but city say that 32 mil was paid all up.
> 
> ...


I wonder if a 3rd party fee is counted in the "transfer fee" total or as part of the agent fees and bonuses etc.. not that we wont meet the FFP thingy, just curious.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm happy with Herrera and Shaw but we definitely need two more centre backs and a midfielder (broken fucking record). Fine with Evra and Rio going, would have liked Vidic to stay but he was on an obvious decline. Our best signing was Van Gaal.

On an unrelated note, re-downloaded Tinder and the new upgrade of being able to receive naked pictures has made my week. Hopefully there's no break-ins at work tonight as I shall not be watching the cameras.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Great transfer window for City.

Strengthened in much needed positions of CB and CDM. Mangala and Fernando should allow a lot more sturdiness to the defensive end whilst allowing freedom for the free flowing attacking we play. Lampard adds experience and leadership and Caballero is good enough to fight Hart for no.1 and should keep both in form.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Worst transfer window since the last one 

Lost Forster and Watt but have only gained an injury prone Craig Gordon and Loaned a striker who couldn't get a game for Cardiff City 

It can only get worse if we continue to sign nobody (looking to be very likely) and lose Van Dijk (Rumours swirling about him leaving as well) and Kris Commons


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seeing as I cba looking, where's Watt gone and what Cardiff striker have you brought in?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton today played a behind closed doors game against a Sheff Wed XI. Lukaku and Mirallas played 45mins. Everton won 4-1. Lukaku scoring 2.

THEY ARE BACK :mark: http://instagram.com/p/rj5Waontmt/


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Seeing as I cba looking, where's Watt gone and what Cardiff striker have you brought in?


Tony Watt went to Standard Liege on a permanent deal after seemingly impressing on a loan spell with another Belgium club last season and we brought in Jo Inge Berget one of Ole's signings played in the away leg against Legia and he was Gash


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Mangala is French and £32mil.





Vader said:


> Mangala's French but I'm sure I'm missing something.


He's pretty much Belgian lads. Grew up here and started at Standard Liège I think.

Edit: Kiz proving my points


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pretty sure Mangala was born in France and is also capped by them. He does hold a Belgian passport though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

8/10 window, 9/10 if we sign a CB or a CDM, 10/10 if we sign both


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

8.5/10. Really pleased with Fabregas + Costa addition, and Courtois recall. I still think we are a striker away from being complete. If we held onto Lukaku I'd give it a 10. :jose


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Drogba's out for 6 years with a stubbed toe too so you're stuck with Torres if Costa dies. LOL


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Mangala not taiwanese.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> *Drogba's out for 6 years with a stubbed toe* too so you're stuck with Torres if Costa dies. LOL


I'll wait till resident Asian foot doctor Rush confirms this.

Costa will probably get arrested before dying when premier league scum tackle him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I cannot believe how much I'm looking forward to watching Arsenal this season. It's genuinely infuriating that I feel this way but they have too many players that I like to hate them. Szczezny, Gibbs, Debuchy and Wilshere aside I enjoy watching them. Ozil needs to pull his finger(s), hand, arm, torso out of his arse though. Been way too shit for the standards he should be setting.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



danny_boy said:


> Worst transfer window since the last one
> 
> Lost Forster and Watt but have only gained an injury prone Craig Gordon and Loaned a striker who couldn't get a game for Cardiff City
> 
> It can only get worse if we continue to sign nobody (looking to be very likely) and lose Van Dijk (Rumours swirling about him leaving as well) and Kris Commons


Looks like you're getting CB Jason Denayer on loan from City. Only 19 but could be useful, especially if VVD leaves. A third loan signing is a bit grim though.

Opinion on him Kiz?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm no Kiz, but Denayer has looked solid for the EDS. Celtic is a good opportunity for him to get some first team football under his belt despite the SPL being god awful.

I think he'll do well with confidence at Celtic if he's playing week in, week out but might waiver if he's only back up / rotation. He reads the ball very maturely for his age and is composed when on the ball - don't want to see him playing Scottish hoofball.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really happy with the window so far. Alexis is obviously huge, plus Debuchy and Ospina are the major positional replacements we needed going into the window to start with. Chambers can play the fucking fitba as well and I'm almost as pleased with him as I am Alexis bastarding Sanchez, although Alexis takes it on account of him turning down Liverpool along the way. Sold most (pretty much all) of the remaining deadwood from the banter years now (Djourou) while also making a profit on Vermaelen (not deadwood, but it was best for everybody that he left, really). This is also now the second year in a row where we haven't lost a key player to a rival or Barcelona (unless you still count Verm as a key player, which I suppose you could since he was our captain and all, but you'd be wrong).

Centre half replacement for Verm (Manolas, maybe. I'd say Nastasic, but lel at the idea of City selling anybody to Wenger after Wenger constantly bringing up FFP) and a DM and we're into best window in club history territory. An out and out striker is unlikely at this point, and I won't be as disappointed when we don't get one as I'll be when we don't get a DM, but it wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I'd say Nastasic, but lel at the idea of City selling anybody to Wenger after Wenger constantly brining up FFP)


True, so true.

But also because he's a quality cb and only young. With Demi at the youthful age of 33, we need to keep players for the longer term (i.e Mangala is young) to keep options. I think the pecking order is

Kompany
Mangala
Nastasic
Demichelis

Whilst I know Pellers rates Demi, I think we'll see Nasty get over his injuries that he had last season and push for the starting 11 again and Mangala with his price, should break into the team in a few weeks. I don't think he'll start vs Newcastle, but it won't be long.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I would actually be really surprised if Nastasic did end up leaving (for anywhere, I mean). Seems like too good a prospect to let go for basically all those reasons mentioned.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Aye, gutted he was injured and had rough patches last season. He was a joy to watch in his first season with us. His debut v Real Madrid :mark:

He'll be one of the best CB's in the world in a few years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Our two signings so far have been exactly what we need. Shaw in particular is just going to be outstanding for a long time IMO. Herrera was a guy I really wanted and was fucking delighted to hear we were back in for him. If you'd have told me we'd get those two and a quality CB I'd have been pretty happy. I'm not as concerned with the wingers now that we've effectively ditched them with the system. 

Van Gaal recognising the issue of balance in the squad was incredibly reassuring. Seriously, Moyes and even Ferguson were just blindly stocking up on certain positions while ignoring the weaknesses of the side. It says it all that the likes of Powell, Lingard and Wilson can't even scratch the surface of the first team, while Michael Keane and Tyler Blackett are two injuries away from being critical players.

We obviously need at least one CB, if we get that I'll be very happy and give this window a 7/8 out of 10. If we get Vidal it's a 10. Even without the CB.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Our two signings so far have been exactly what we need. Shaw in particular is just going to be outstanding for a long time IMO. Herrera was a guy I really wanted and was fucking delighted to hear we were back in for him. If you'd have told me we'd get those two and a quality CB I'd have been pretty happy. I'm not as concerned with the wingers now that we've effectively ditched them with the system.
> 
> Van Gaal recognising the issue of balance in the squad was incredibly reassuring. Seriously, Moyes and even Ferguson were just blindly stocking up on certain positions while ignoring the weaknesses of the side. It says it all that the likes of Powell, Lingard and Wilson can't even scratch the surface of the first team, while Michael Keane and Tyler Blackett are two injuries away from being critical players.
> 
> We obviously need at least one CB, if we get that I'll be very happy and give this window a 7/8 out of 10. If we get Vidal it's a 10. Even without the CB.



I'd be surprised if powell does anything worth noting at united, keane might be a decent squad player but looks like another loan for him, jesse is 50/50 and wilson should make it.

Shit you're happy with this window so far, maybe i should be but far from it tbh 5/10. Ed doesn'tgivemeawoody must try harder.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Powell went from being great in League 2 to being pretty damn good in the Championship in less than 2 years before he was 20 years old. It would be ridiculous to give up on him. He's made great progress, the next step has to be getting him PL experience. 

Lingard should already be getting a chance IMO.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Overall i'm pretty happy with this window. Obviously losing a player of Suarez's calibre hurts but i think we've used the money effectively so far. Lovren is exactly what we needed, Manquillo looked good against Dortmund, Can looks good, I like Lallana, Lambert is a decent enough option off the bench, we got 2 mil + Reina's wage off the books, Markovic is one for the future, just need to lock up Moreno.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah pretty good now we just need Rush's favorite striker Wilfried Bony to agree to be Danny's back-up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

denayer is big, strong and quick, and the obvious vinny comparisons have been made (belgian, congo descent) but there is really something there. played i think the first two pre season games and was probably our best defender.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Great window so far for Everton.

Signing Lukaku, Barry and Besic is massive and just as big as the signings is getting Barkley & Stones to sign long term deals with the club.

Sign another winger and another striker on loan and it'll be our best window since I've supported them.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> denayer is big, strong and quick, and the obvious vinny comparisons have been made (belgian, congo descent) but there is really something there. played i think the first two pre season games and was probably our best defender.


Hes awesome on FM, if you can get him on loan in the lower leagues and then in the Prem.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Great window so far for Everton.
> 
> Signing Lukaku, Barry and Besic is massive and *just as big as the signings is getting Barkley & Stones to sign long term deals with the club.*
> 
> Sign another winger and another striker on loan and it'll be our best window since I've supported them.


not enough loans, and be careful or you'll start heading towards the arsenal "just like a new signing" territory :martinez


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shaw and Herrera have been just what we need.

once we get Vidal, Hummels and Di Maria it'll be the best window ever.

:fergie


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Good window for Arsenal thus far. I'll call it great if we get a top class DM. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton are waiting for Atsu's work permit which is expected to be sorted today or tomorrow.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Have we signed Moreno yet? :brodgers

Also:

Borussia Dortmund boss Jurgen Klopp has made it clear that Mats Hummels will not be leaving the club this summer. Manchester United have been strongly linked with the 25-year-old Germany centre-back, while Arsenal have also been credited with an interest, but Klopp has made Hummels his new captain and is not prepared to let him go.

He is going nowhere. He is staying with us.

:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

David Silva has signed a 5 year contract with Man City.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Crewe Alexandra have snapped up Greg Leigh on loan from Manchester City for the first half of the season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> David Silva has signed a 5 year contract with Man City.


almost as good as a new signing. probably the best playmaker in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Robin Williams died last night, not Iniesta, Kizwell.


































































Robin Williams :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






Great song.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Robin Williams died last night, not Iniesta, Kizwell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know. point still stands tho
















































































 robin


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I think any of the young home grown players coming through at Utd really need a loan season at a Premier League club to stand any chance of breaking into the team unless they're a real special talent. Powell could be but the likes of him and Lingard need to be playing in the Premier League to stand a chance of progressing into the first team. *


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kiz said:


> denayer is big, strong and quick, and the obvious vinny comparisons have been made (belgian, congo descent) but there is really something there. played i think the first two pre season games and was probably our best defender.


He's out on loan to Celtic now, right? I'm pretty sure City have 4 Belgian defenders now :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Seabs likes willys

wow trust this to be the one post that shows up.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*And you want to be a moderator? :Frankie2*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This forum really is falling apart. I didn't even type that! 

You're looking very pretty today though Seabsy x


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:Frankie3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> He's out on loan to Celtic now, right? I'm pretty sure City have 4 Belgian defenders now :lol


Kompany, Boyata, Bossearts, Denayer, 

you can even argue Mangala.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

San ‏@Zizouology 1m

Shakhtar coach Lucescu: "I told Bernard to think hard before signing his contract. He didn't listen to me and signed - probably to get cash"

San ‏@Zizouology 1m

Bernard was supposed to arrive on July 28th as Lucescu gave him extra holidays. He didn't. Extended it to Aug 10, and still he hasn't come.

San ‏@Zizouology 1m

Lucescu: "Bernard's behavior is inexplicable and I've never come across a situation like this in my 40 year coaching career"

San ‏@Zizouology 2m

Lucescu: "We allowed Bernard to go home earlier than everyone else. We haven't seen him for 3 months. All this time, he's getting paid, too"

San ‏@Zizouology 2m

Lucescu: "No phone-calls from Bernard, no congratulations from him on our Super Cup win and not even some kind words to his teammates"

San ‏@Zizouology 2m

Lucescu: "I've never met a player like Bernard; he doesn't talk to any of his teammates, neither the Brazilians nor Ukrainians. With no one"

San ‏@Zizouology 2m

Lucescu: "Bernard is a player for social networks. There he can contact fans. No communication with the team paying him money. Big money!"


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Obviously nothing to do with a kid not wanting to live in Ukraine right now.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Maybe these brazilian cocksuckers should have a little think before getting hefty wage packets and moving to the likes of russia and ukraine.

And Lucescu shut the fuck up.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

@SkySportsNewsHQ: Sky Sources: Sporting Lisbon defender Marcos Rojo hands in transfer request and tells club he wants to join Manchester United. #SSNHQ


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Marcos Rojo any good? Since we've placed a bid for him..


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's alright. That's about it. Young though so if he's cheap he might turn out decent enough.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He was really, really, really bad at the World Cup.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> He was really, really, really bad at the World Cup.


No he wasn't.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> He was really, really, really bad at the World Cup.


One too many really's to believe 

On the possible transfer Rojo got a lot of praise for his world cup performances as I remember plus he's a left-footed defender who can also cover wingback. May not be a Hummels or Benatia but I reckon he'd offer more balance for our defence (and we all know how much LVG likes his balance) as well as a bit of versatility if needed. The big thing too is that if reports are accurate he's really keen on playing for us. Someone who wants to play at United is bound to give 100% which is always a quality I like to see in a player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

was consistently caught out of position at the world cup, the better players just went past him with utter ease. sporting demanding 30 mil for him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rojo has informed the Portuguese side he will no longer train with them until the situation is resolved to his satisfaction.


awww and people still think signing deals means things in this day and age....


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd have him for 10 million but nothing stupid.

Hank Scorpio episode of the Simpsons on TV now is much more important.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> was consistently caught out of position at the world cup, the better players just went past him with utter ease. sporting demanding 30 mil for him.


BBC says we've bid 20 million euro's and Sporting are considering the bid :draper2


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Tbh he was playing off his position at the world cup. He'd be fine in central defense for man utd, not worth 30 million though


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


>


That just looks wrong, so wrong.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He wasn't that bad Moz. Not saying he was great and he did look naive defensively positioning wise though. Assuming he's a rotation defender and if he can play CB and LWB then that's a major plus too. I'd say fine if he's cheap enough but honestly we have the funds to overspend on players so right now so that doesn't matter to me. Rather overspend on a player we need than have it sitting in the bank and have a squad lacking depth because we wanted to pay a few million less.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So centre back is his preferred position?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*So people say (and wikipedia).

Regardless I don't see him being first choice ahead of Jones/Smalling/Evans/Shaw.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

he plays cb for sporting cp yes. i guess the fact that he can play lb is a 'bonus', but you wouldn't rely on him to be first choice, which he obviously wouldn't be.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would explain why he was completely ultimate turbo gash then.

Also:

Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 1m
Crystal Palace are on the verge of signing Liverpool's Martin Kelly for a fee of £2million #CPFC #LFC


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Honestly I actually think he would be first choice. Our defence isn't exactly world beating on paper anyway. Rojo is a left-footed defender. I could easily see Van Gaal going with Smalling/Jones-Evans-Rojo as a starting lineup.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tony Barrett says we've finally agreed a fee for Moreno and he'll be taken out of the Super Cup against Real.

Also Martin Kelly is going to Palace for £2m.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Great signing for Liverpool.

Rojo is a good signing for the right money (£10m-£15m or so) and will at the very least provide some much needed depth.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Prince Jax said:


> Tony Barrett says we've finally agreed a fee for Moreno and he'll be taken out of the Super Cup against Real.
> 
> Also Martin Kelly is going to Palace for £2m.


This is great news.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Great signing for Liverpool.
> 
> Rojo is a good signing for the right money (£10m-£15m or so) and will at the very least provide some much needed depth.


Monero for 12m is cracking signing by Liverpool he still needs to iron out few of his defensive issues in his game but as an attacking outlet his quite superb at times. He will fit in well at Liverpool the with way they play & way he attacks from lb. Shame for Sevilla who again lose one of their best players but Emery & Sevilla themselves at times are very smart at finding players who can step in to fill voids left by departing player for not lot money & progressing players on & reaching their potential. 

Don't know much about Rojo at all asked play lb for Argentina at World Cup where did ok but not main position which is CB at sporting Lisbon. Imagine he was back up option to Vermaelen & I was very against signing Vermaleon from the start so happy went to Barca instead. He can cover lb/lwb but my guess is his here step in to play in left side of 3 cb system we are playing right now but way Evans been on tour when his played that role been bit hit & miss so add some comp to his place in starting 11. I doubt we looked at Rojo after workd cup display & though ok get him must scouted him enough at sporting Lisbon think he was worth looking into. Under Moyes & saf it was stocking up of players & never finding solutions to problems but to me rojo signing is typical LvG a young player with potential who is someone solves issue & add much needed depth to cb areas which going need badly over course of this season now were using 3 CBS. If said me that LvG will also promote Blackett then I would be thrilled with that as 5 CBS should be enough due to lack of European games this season. We Still need a winger & cm though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£12m after Sevilla wanted £24m? :bosh


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hurray @ finally signing Moreno. Getting him for 12m is fantastic.

Shame to see Kelly go but I don't think he was ever gonna break into the first team. Could be decent for CP :dean though.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Villa closing in on Columbia international Carlos Sanchez. :dwight


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Villa are actually going to make a decent transfer? :wilkins


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> £12m after Sevilla wanted £24m? :bosh


I know right :brodgers

Sucks to see Kelly go if he is indeed off but I guess it's one less injury ridden player in the squad. wish him the best.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Villa are actually going to make a decent transfer? :wilkins


Alan Hutton and CHARLES are like new signings.











The Monster said:


> Monero for 12m is cracking signing by Liverpool he still needs to iron out few of his defensive issues in his game but as an attacking outlet his quite superb at times. He will fit in well at Liverpool the with way they play & way he attacks from lb. Shame for Sevilla who again lose one of their best players but Emery & Sevilla themselves at times are very smart at finding players who can step in to fill voids left by departing player for not lot money & progressing players on & reaching their potential.
> 
> Don't know much about Rojo at all asked play lb for Argentina at World Cup where did ok but not main position which is CB at sporting Lisbon. Imagine he was back up option to Vermaelen & I was very against signing *Vermaleon* from the start so happy went to Barca instead. He can cover lb/lwb but my guess is his here step in to play in left side of 3 cb system we are playing right now but way Evans been on tour when his played that role been bit hit & miss so add some comp to his place in starting 11. I doubt we looked at Rojo after workd cup display & though ok get him must scouted him enough at sporting Lisbon think he was worth looking into. Under Moyes & saf it was stocking up of players & never finding solutions to problems but to me rojo signing is typical LvG a young player with potential who is someone solves issue & add much needed depth to cb areas which going need badly over course of this season now were using 3 CBS. If said me that LvG will also promote Blackett then I would be thrilled with that as 5 CBS should be enough due to lack of European games this season. We Still need a winger & cm though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shane Long to Southampton for 12 million.

Jesus lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao 

They could do a lot worse, but for £12m they could do a lot better too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Southampton have just been mugged off there.

Brilliant business for Hull though. I believe they signed him for £7m so to make a £5m profit isn't too bad.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Where you guys seeing news about Long to Southampton?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/Ladbrokes/status/499288749445226497


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Since when did Ladbrokes do transfer rumours :lol

Ruins my FF team if it goes through though, unless Koeman plays Long and Pelle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bleh, had him in fantasy. Don't want him if he's going to Southampton.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hull have had a pretty decent window so far, you could argue that they may paid a little too much for Livermore but they got rid of some dead wood and if those Long rumours are true have made great business on him think they'll be safe from relegation this season

Celtic meanwhile have signed another 2 players.....on loan (We Everton now) Denayer from Man City and Tonev from Villa, so Kiz & Hams what do you know about these guys?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Since when did Ladbrokes do transfer rumours :lol
> 
> Ruins my FF team if it goes through though, unless Koeman plays Long and Pelle.


Exactly. Hull have a nice run of fixtures to start the season. So do Southampton after the Liverpool game tbh but I'm not sure Koeman will go for two upfront.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hull are going down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fourth Official now confirmed it too.

Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 20s
Crystal Palace will complete the loan signing of Wilfried Zaha with a view to buy at the end of the season #CPFC #MUFC


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tonev is terrible. Shoots repeatedly from 30 yards and usually misses the goal by a fair distance. One time it was only 3 yards wide and 6 yards over though so there is hope.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well it's a well known fact that the goals in Scotland are twice the size of normal goals used worldwide, why else do you think the likes of Kris Boyd, Gary Hooper, Steve Naismith & Anthony Stokes have scored so many goals up there so we should be alright then


No but seriously we gonna get fucking raped in Europe


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That's good for Hull business-wise but it really hurt their team. Jelavic/Sagbo are nowhere near good enough to carry their attack, they'll need to get someone in pretty quickly.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official now confirmed it too.
> 
> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 20s
> Crystal Palace will complete the loan signing of Wilfried Zaha with a view to buy at the end of the season #CPFC #MUFC


So basically we're just giving Palace some free money? Good to see United helping out a smaller team like that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Prince Jax said:


> Tony Barrett says we've finally agreed a fee for Moreno and he'll be taken out of the Super Cup against Real.
> 
> Also Martin Kelly is going to Palace for £2m.


Is it really £12m? Pleased we got the price down if true. Good luck to Kelly, thought he had good potential, probably still does, but his injuries were unfortunate.

Still hope we can sign another attacking player too before the end of the month. Who though I'm not sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

why is there a naked black man on my rep page?

also.

we greek now!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> why is there a naked black man on my rep page?
> 
> also.
> 
> we greek now!


Is it Mangala?

Chicken Tikka Mangala


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Maybe?

Poor Soton. Everyone knows they have money, so they have to pay up. Shame. That's stupid money for a bobbin like Shane Long.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> Fourth Official now confirmed it too.
> 
> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 20s
> Crystal Palace will complete the loan signing of Wilfried Zaha with a view to buy at the end of the season #CPFC #MUFC


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Hull are going down.


I agree /WazPerviz

Also think Villa and QPR could very well join them.

12 million for Moreno is an incredible bit of business. Strange since they were holding out for more than we were offering orginally and now have instead settled all of a sudden at our initial bid. Also only 16 million cheaper than Shaw so that's something I guess.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It appears Napoli want to sign Fellani.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



King Kenny said:


> It appears Napoli want to sign Fellani.


So says reports from a month ago ?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I didn't know it was from a month ago. :lmao

Just read it on sky now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



King Kenny said:


> I didn't know it was from a month ago. :lmao
> 
> Just read it on sky now.


Yeah, its been knocking around for awhile now, thought it would be dead with Napoli getting Michu, but seems not. Benitez going for the direct long ball game..


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're linked with Tiote now. I'd rather have Flamini and Arteta, really. 

Manolas rumours are getting stronger as well. Apparently he's been left out of the Olympiakos squad for tonight, which could obviously mean a bunch of things, but of course folks are taking it as him being on the verge of leaving. If we really do want him and it's only Juve that are also in for him, there's no reason we shouldn't be able to get him (£££). Apparently Koscielny is injured now too and is probably gonna miss Palace on Saturday, so unless Wenger plans on going with Chambers/Monreal as the centre back pairing again he'll need to move quick.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just saw Moreno bawling his eyes out last night. Clearly knows his career is fucked :lebron8


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Practising for CYRSTANBUL 2015.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Martinez confirmed the Atsu signing this morning.

Expected to be presented tomorrow.

Another one to add to the #ITK list.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Yeah, its been knocking around for awhile now, thought it would be dead with Napoli getting Michu, but seems not. Benitez going for the direct long ball game..


Didn't know Michu was going to Napoli. Lucas looks like going there too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Monreal at CB. 

Gross. Wenger better hurry the duck up..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Atsu has been given the number 19 shirt at Everton.

Thibaut Courtois has rejected a new 5 year double money contract at Chelsea after no reassurances of being No.1 (London Evening Standard)

3rd edit: *EVERLOAN
*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Deandre Yedlin to Spurs.

I don't know much about him, other than he's a RB/RW hybrid. Blistering pace. Decent crosser. Probably an Aaron Lennon type more than a Theo Walcott type.

From what I read on twitter from MLS experts...Yedlin's ceiling is best right back in the Prem. His floor...never getting a first team match.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Doesn't sound like he has a very well built house

:lebron8


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


>


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Should you and I sort the Thorgan Hazard loan for next summer now, Moz?

I'll pass the completed info over to Roman and you can pass it over to Bill.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Doesn't sound like he has a very well built house
> 
> :lebron8


*Classic return to form.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*The WF fantasy league is back up for anybody who's interested (if you haven't started a new one) just going on the Fantasy Premier League website, create your team and join league code 31530-10664*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I didn't know Mozza changed his name again


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



just1988 said:


> *The WF fantasy league is back up for anybody who's interested (if you haven't started a new one) just going on the Fantasy Premier League website, create your team and join league code 31530-10664*


too slow, you slow mo


you're like rio ferdinand on the turn, catching up when someones scored a few weeks later


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd like to transfer this girl to someone else's phone. Any takers?



Spoiler: psychopath















She's had my number an hour. I like an easy girl but I don't want to wake up to my dick being used as a sacrifice to satan.

Although the way she types I'm thinking it might be Masquerade....


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Photoshop out the word "faced" replace with "haired" and Cody might even pay you for the number :shrug

:hayley1


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

She's 7 years older than me, has two kids, one divorce and her Facebook contains a picture of her and Jenson Button's face photoshopped onto a married couple. I will literally give my number to anything.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> She's 7 years older than me, *has two kids*, one divorce and her Facebook contains a picture of her and Jenson Button's face photoshopped onto a married couple. I will literally give my number to anything.


Enter Wagg

*BIDDING WAR*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll take it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I offer you a deal I will never call you cockney again in exchange for breasts.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Enjoy yer rep lad.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wrong fred..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

According to Rodgers this morning, he decided to top his Sterling/Messi comment with all of Europes top talents are begging to play for him at Liverpool.

This is what Moreno has to say:

“I am living a strange situation because I’m leaving the club of my life. I was always aware of the two teams (trying) to agree. I never got into that but Sevilla have understood that Liverpool’s offer was good and I am going. I have many feelings together. What happened on the pitch, with the fans, will remain forever etched on me and I could not help but mourn because I did not expect it. First came the parting with colleagues, then with the fans... all very complicated.”

He sounds absolutely desperate to play under Rodgers.

Same can be said with Benzema and Sanchez. No top players will go there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ESPN saying we're in for Benatia. Please be true, I'd take him over any of the CB's we've been linked with. 

Rojo story is really picking up pace though. Sky Sports are all over it. I'd imagine Shaw's injury has fast tracked that move. Doubt he'd be more than a utility player at United, although he would be a useful addition.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Sterling/Messi comment was that Sterling took the goal similarly to how Messi would, not that he is as good or is gonna be as good as him

Trust Marty to interpret it the wrong way tho :agree:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's a disgrace to even mention them in the same sentence but Rodgers has already embarrassed himself again today regardless.

Regardless, Catalan media are reporting are that Barca Lad could end up out on loan again. Sevilla are interested in him, I'll be devastated to see him playing anywhere other than Everton or Barca


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vader stop giving your number to dirty manc sloots. 



Baines On Toast said:


> According to Rodgers this morning, he decided to top his Sterling/Messi comment with all of Europes top talents are begging to play for him at Liverpool.
> 
> This is what Moreno has to say:
> 
> ...


lel. could you be any more of a whiny, bitter fuck? you have tears for days lad. :duck


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Moreno seems happy with the switch.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And wasn't the reason Sanchez didn't wanna go to Liverpool because his family didn't like the actual city of Liverpool?

Same shitty city that Marty himself lives in :ken


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> He sounds absolutely desperate to play under Rodgers.
> 
> Same can be said with Benzema and Sanchez. No top players will go there.


All about the location, m9. Once he gets his A level in travel and tourism he'll be able to show them all the glamorous parts of the city. Wenger knows all the hottest London night spots. There's the key difference.

(Fwiw I don't like London and the only reason I'll go there at this point is for the fitba)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> lel. could you be any more of a whiny, bitter fuck? you have tears for days lad. :duck





CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> And wasn't the reason Sanchez didn't wanna go to Liverpool because his family didn't like the actual city of Liverpool?
> 
> Same shitty city that Marty himself lives in :ken


Don't take it out on me because Libberpewl Football Club can't attract top players and the only one they had left the instant he had a chance :shrug


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Enjoy yer rep lad.


You are now 100% Mancunian


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> And wasn't the reason Sanchez didn't wanna go to Liverpool because his family didn't like the actual city of Liverpool?
> 
> Same shitty city that Marty himself lives in :ken


you live in ireland so settle down there lad


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> you live in ireland so settle down there lad


Get fooked m9

I think I hear a dingo eating your boyfriend


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah unfortunately the dingo didnt finish that irish fucker off and he returned to posting yesterday


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Leitrim > Liverpool


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Leitrim > Liverpool


I don't know what that is but it sounds terrible.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I usually ask for a light trim at the barbers. LOL

Kiz, how likely is Kolarov to play lots of games? It's breaking my heart having Debuchy in so I'd rather someone else.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Baines On Toast said:


> I don't know what that is but it sounds terrible.


It's a wasteland with some water, some fields, a 70 year old man and his wife who's also a cow.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How come the fucking Hannibal Lecter get allowance to train with his team ?
Ban him from entering any pitch pls, thx


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Didn't realize Denis was in a relationship the massive cart.



Masquerade said:


> How come the fucking Hannibal Lecter get allowance to train with his team ?
> Ban him from entering any pitch pls, thx


Why should he not be allowed to train over a mistake?

It was a complete accident. Accidents happen, it should be dropped completely.

BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 34s
Luis #Suarez can play friendlies for both club & country following Court of Arbitration for Sport decision. More soon 

:lmao

It was just country friendlies earlier. I love it. 

Stand by, Operation Fewmage.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

How is biting someone an accident? Suarez himself admitted it was deliberate. The ban might have been too heavy handed, but he needed something pretty severe. It was the 5th or so time he's committed an act of extreme violence in the game, so FIFA had to throw the book at him, or he'll continue to re-offend.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lel "accident"

Benatia would be a BOSS signing for us, not as keen on Rojo but I guess he can play LB and also in a 3 man CB system like we've used to far.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I usually ask for a light trim at the barbers. LOL
> 
> Kiz, how likely is Kolarov to play lots of games? It's breaking my heart having Debuchy in so I'd rather someone else.


Debuchy is a perfectly good shout as long as you take him out before we play Chelsea, City or Liverpool away. Then swap him out for whoever is playing right back for Chelsea, City or Liverpool that day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> How is biting someone an accident? Suarez himself admitted it was deliberate. The ban might have been too heavy handed, but he needed something pretty severe. It was the 5th or so time he's committed an act of extreme violence in the game, so FIFA had to throw the book at him, or he'll continue to re-offend.


Suarez, the man who is the victim of this disgusting witch hunt by the media and fans said himself that Chiellini “bumped into me with his shoulder”.

Now, I am more inclined to believe an upstanding, role model, and total professional over people on the internet who are only interested in hounding out the top class players from England.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> lel "accident"
> 
> Benatia would be a BOSS signing for us, not as keen on Rojo but I guess he can play LB and also in a 3 man CB system like we've used to far.


Shame benatia will be off to chelsea or staying at roma.

Get use to Rojo or Blind lad.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ya'll forgetting Benatia will be competing in the ACON qualifiers and then the ACON if they qualify.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Benatia is going no where. You United fans should just be happy with Rojo and behave.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours that Roma need to balance books, so don't be surprised if they do sell someone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

javi to zenit is official

for how bad he was in his first year, to his credit he stuck around, improved and was worthy of his winners medal. best of luck to him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

City have done very well in this window.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You can bite someone by accident. Just ask a dentist or hygienist.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Rumours that Roma need to balance books, so don't be surprised if they do sell someone.


Oooh now things could get fun...especially if United and Chelsea end up going head-to-head for Benatia


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Did Palace forget to add the rest of the picture?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

gotdamnit.

Liverpool has two Americans in the system now. Marc Pelosi, and Brooks Lennon. Might have to cheer them on. :jose


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Welbeck to Hull :torres


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> BREAKING NEWS: West Ham have completed the signing of Diafra Sakho from FC Metz on a four-year deal. #SSNHQ


#BreakingNews


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Aguero signed a new 5 year deal.

Hart & Dzeko in talks.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You guys are slow, Pulis has left Crystal Palace and not a squeak in here.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



etched Chaos said:


> You guys are slow, Pulis has left Crystal Palace and not a squeak in here.


That's because it's in the football fixtures & discussion thread. Not the thread for SUMMER TRANSFERS.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> That's because it's in the football fixtures & discussion thread. Not the thread for SUMMER TRANSFERS.


Right, my mistake.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



etched Chaos said:


> Right, my mistake.


These things happen, it's okay.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool Echo says:



> Everton have also made inquiries about the possibility of signing another Chelsea forward in Sameul Eto’o, but although the Cameroonian striker is understood to be interested in a possible move to Goodison, he has other suitors and the Blues also have other avenues to explore in terms of adding the extra striker that Martinez wants before the transfer window closes.


If he's willing to take a pay cut and earn around £60k-£70k, I'd take him for 1 season.

We're apparently interested in Remy too, so Eto'o is certainly my number 2 atm.



EDIT: Marco Van Ginkel is looking set to go out on loan, put a word in for us Joel x


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You can only loan one player from a club.

Surprised you haven't mentioned Deulofeu has gone on loan to Sevilla.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's coming.



































get ready


































for


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> You can only loan one player from a club.
> 
> Surprised you haven't mentioned Deulofeu has gone on loan to Sevilla.


Nah, you can loan 2 on a long term loan. No more than that though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You can loan 1 player from a team, 2 from the same division.

Unlimited loans from outside England. 



Joel said:


> You can only loan one player from a club.
> 
> Surprised you haven't mentioned Deulofeu has gone on loan to Sevilla.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumours going round that Marco Reus might be off to Atletico. Graham Hunter saying the guy reporting it as done is very reliable.

That would be bizzare.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I posted about Reus in the cb earlier today, so I'm claiming this as another one to add to the 100% #ITK tips I have atm on here.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well that's surprising. He'll bum the defences there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Better to go there than a league rival :bigron.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's already been denied. He's Barca, Real Madrid or Bayern bound next season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I doubt he'd end up at Bayern due to his love for Dortmund.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> I doubt he'd end up at Bayern due to his love for Dortmund.


He chose Dortmund over us last time b/c of guaranteed playing time. By next year Ribery will be winding down and Reus will be regular if he comes.

For 25 mil, I'd have him in a heartbeat. Don't think we'll get him though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

atletico cannot afford him. riddled with debt and already spent big. plus he'll have plenty of suitors next summer or in the jan window, whenever his clause kicks in. why take a massive sideways step when he could take a forward one in 6 months?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, Reus to Atletico is so left field. Can't see it happening. Think I'm with Joey on this one: Barca, Real or Bayern for him next season.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28812168



> *Aston Villa have signed defensive midfielder Carlos Sanchez from Elche on a four-year deal.*
> 
> The Colombia international has joined for an undisclosed fee, subject to international clearance. The 28-year-old played for his country at this summer's World Cup in Brazil, starting four games as the South Americans reached the quarter-finals.
> 
> ...


That's right, suck it OTHER TEAMS.







:moyes8








Also, Joe Cole is injured already. :hesk2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Monreal starting at CB tomorrow. :mark:

fpalm


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Moses is off to Stoke.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Dammit, too late for our match against Stoke tomorrow. :moyes1


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Moses is off to Stoke.


I'm stoked about that one.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Aston Villa - KEEPING IT SIMPLE since 1874


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> He chose Dortmund over us last time b/c of guaranteed playing time. By next year Ribery will be winding down and Reus will be regular if he comes.
> 
> For 25 mil, I'd have him in a heartbeat. Don't think we'll get him though.


Yeah, but is he enough of a dick to make the jump between the two teams? I'd doubt it.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> JimWhite: Hearing that highly-rated centre-back Mehdi Benatia on his way from AS Roma to Manchester United.


That would be Jim White of sky sports taking there. Would be unbelievable transfer if we could pull it off, most of stuff Jim White has said has been spot on all window & is sky sports he works for so he would know more then most would about what's happening transfer wise. We need a top cb class cb but would thought Benatia be really hard deal pull off as Roma least want €35m but situation were in I would say who gives a shit one best cb around right now & need player like him badly this season.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Monster said:


> That would be Jim White of sky sports taking there. Would be unbelievable transfer if we could pull it off, most of stuff Jim White has said has been spot on all window & is sky sports he works for so he would know more then most would about what's happening transfer wise. We need a top cb class cb but would thought Benatia be really hard deal pull off as Roma least want €35m but situation were in I would say who gives a shit one best cb around right now & need player like him badly this season.


No one saying a shit about it in Italy at the moment but that's a good sign.

Fak. How we're gonna replace the guy.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;38308033 said:


> No one saying a shit about it in Italy at the moment but that's a good sign.
> 
> Fak. How we're gonna replace the guy.


Maybe just me but I so remember few days back a few people saying that Greek papers/radio were saying arsenal & Roma were both chasing Manolas from Olympiakos for fee about €7-8m. Would make sense now as Manolas is a few years younger then Benatia. You'll get high fee in for 27 year old cb (€35m is my guess) as he wont be worth that amount any other time when hits 28 & were (man utd) desperate for a top cb & Roma will be reinvesting not much of fee in another good cb with potential who can fill the void left in side. Only seen handful of Manolas but liked what I saw & I can see a lot of other teams wanting Manolas for big fee in few years time if he reaches his potential.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

White also called Lovren and Forster before they happened. He's generally reliable. That's as good a signing as we could make, genuinely think Benatia is world class.

http://www1.skysports.com/transfer/...tia-to-open-talks-over-manchester-united-move

:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Daniel Busch ‏@dan_bu 28m
> Bayern's technical director Michael Reschke is in Rome right now to talk to Roma about Mehdi Benatia, according to Sport 1.


Retweeted by Honigstein

I'm right here if you need somebody to talk to, Jet


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

uh oh.

could it be, another one slipping through the fingers?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Roma do sell Benatia then it wouldn't surprise me at all if Manolas ends up there as his replacement. If he had to pick between them and Arsenal, I think he'd go where he's most likely to get serious playing time. He goes to Roma he's probably a direct replacement for a starting centre half. He comes to Arsenal he's back up to Per and Kos. Could hardly blame him if he chose the former.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Benatia going to be the next Thiago for Utd :lel


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Has anyone actually confirmed we're even in for him? People seem willing to believe any rumour if it amuses them or but do a total 180 if it means their club missing out/losing a key player.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We in for Benatia now?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We'll do nothing until deadline day and end up with Ashley Williams, Alex Song and Assou-Ekotto on loan.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I'd be chuffed to get Song tbh :shrug

+ Williams and BAE are better than the depth we currently have :shrug*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ideally I'd want Sokratis, but we tried last season and he chose Dortmund instead so no chance there. Benatia is expensive as hell but we got plenty of money so he'd be a fine addition.

Kolasinac might be a good alternative actually. He's big and fast and young, but pretty rash. Will need work.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Jan Hagen ‏@PortuBall 6m
> Marcos Rojo will give an exclusive interview to Sporting TV 21.30 tonight. A good bye or sorry? Maybe both.


probably get a bit more info tonight then


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

"Benatia is our player. According to some people he had already been sold, but instead he is training with us professionally"

Roma CEO, twitter (apparently; 2nd hand info).


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Benatia all that then? 

I honestly can't ever say I've seen him play. On paper his resume looks about as unimpressive as you can get, 27 and the biggest club he's played for is a season at Roma and we're talking 30m+? 

Then again all the top clubs seem to be in for him so he must have done something to attract their eyes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why don't we just go for Laporte if we're spending that much money?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> "Benatia is our player. According to some people he had already been sold, but instead he is training with us professionally"
> 
> Roma CEO, twitter (apparently; 2nd hand info).


Errr, not really Twitter but he said that to the main roman sport newspaper. Yet they never said "the guy's not on sale", actually the opposite.

Meanwhile, being surpassed by Bayern United turn their attention to...MEXES :maury


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

mexes?

good lord i'd never stop laughing.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

They've offered SIX MILLION :maury

What the fudge.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Sport Witness @Sport_Witness · 29m
> Just gone through Corriere dello Sport with a fine tooth-comb, nothing on Mexes to Manchester United.
> 
> Sport Witness @Sport_Witness · 28m
> Looked online too, can't find the original article. If any of you have seen it then let us know.



...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> ...


Yeah no shit, it's on tomorrow paper edition.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Manchester United are continuing talks with Sporting Lisbon over a deal to sign Marcos Rojo, according to Sky sources.
> 
> United are unwilling to increase their bid of £16million for the Argentina defender, with reports in Portugal suggesting Sporting may accept that amount if a United player goes in the opposite direction on loan.
> 
> ...


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...hester-united-continue-pursuit-of-marcos-rojo

Antonio Rudiger. Another name for the mythical list, but only if the deal falls through. Because we couldn't sign both.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Nastastic can leave.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rojo apologises to all the Sporting fans and says he will be back in training tomorrow, looks like another one missed out on :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I won't lose any sleep. I rate him a bit higher than others here but there's still a ton of others at a similar standard.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Surprised Man u were in for him in the first place tbh. Wouldn't have really improved you guys defence anyway.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

United are that desperate that they'd sign Rojo even after it's come to light that he has huge attitude problems, refusing to play for the club etc.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He didn't say he was staying so much as he said he was happy. It sounded more like he was trying to go out on good terms IMO.

It's by far the most likely deal to happen for me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I know you said it in jest, Jet, but I'd genuinely go in for a guy like Williams or someone similar who won't cost the earth and has Prem experience.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ashley Williams Hutz Woodward has officially fucked over vader's mind.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I watched Tyler Blackett for a full game. He'll get let off by the most patient ones here but he's at best a reserve player. He's nowhere near being good enough yet. I think virtually every team in the league has at least one defender that I'd take.

Arsenal - Koscielny, Mertesacker, Chambers, Gibbs, Debuchy
Aston Villa - Vlaar
Burnley - I'd probably have Trippier as a right sided option
Chelsea - all of them
Crystal Palace - I'd have Ward as a left sided backup
Everton - Coleman, Baines, Stones
Hull - Davies. I'd have Chester over Blackett too.
Leicester - nah.
Liverpool - Lovren, Moreno, Sakho.
Man City - all of them. Apart from Boyata, never Boyata.
Newcastle - Santon
QPR - Caulker
Southampton - Clyne
Stoke - Shawcross
Sunderland - nah.
Swansea - Williams
Tottenham - Vertonghen, Davies, probably Chicheres (?) and Dier on his performance yesterday
West Brom - nah.
West Ham - nah.

I've probably overrated or forgot about a few there but that's the state our defence is in. Any of them would help right now. I've nothing against Blackett either, I just think he's a long way away from being a top player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I watched Tyler Blackett for a full game. He'll get let off by the most patient ones here but he's at best a reserve player. He's nowhere near being good enough yet. I think virtually every team in the league has at least one defender that I'd take.
> 
> Arsenal - Koscielny, Mertesacker, Chambers, Gibbs, Debuchy
> Aston Villa - Vlaar
> ...


Should have came in earlier for Bertrand tbh. He's not fat like Luke Shaw.

So excited for tomorrow. I expect this line up

Courtois

Azpilicueta- Cahill- Terry - Filipe Luis

Fabregas - Matic

Willian- Oscar- Hazard

Costa​
Will be mad if Courtois doesn't start ahead of Cech.

Also just realized this isn't the league thread, whatever I don't currr.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Belgian newspaper HLN linking Mertens with Man Utd, very unlikely Napoli would let him go. Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I guess we're signing three blokes this week.

Vargas
Manolas
some other jobber

With Kos and Gibbs out, we are fucking light at the back. Super fucking light. Way to bring in a 3rd CB, Arsene.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gibbs is injured already? Is he made out of dust?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah.

Nacho time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What's happening with Khedira ? please tell me Arsenal plan to buy him?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're getting Falcao. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

hearing Arsenal or Fioretina for Khedira.

I dont buy it, tho


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's just mind boggling that we're not seemingly in for Khedira.

Fucking Madrid players.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yer not in for him because he is German, and United don't buy German players :shrug


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What happened to Kos mikey? I've got him for fantasy :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like his Achilles again. I think Wenger's said he may be able to play tomorrow night, but he'd rather not risk him in case it's aggravated further and might need to bring Per back sooner than expected. If nothing else it shows how much we really need defensive cover this window. If Gibbs is out for longer than a cup of coffee then he might need to go after a left back as well (because if Monreal goes down then we have practically no LB).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kos & Gibbs potentially missing the Everton game following a CL visit to Turkey? :yum:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We'll have signed Paul Konchesky by that point, though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FFS.

Everton shouldn't even bother showing up.

Fewmin' ere. Koff Everton.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oliver Kay and Dan Taylor both saying a deal for Rojo has been agreed. £16m plus Nani on loan.

Good enough deal considering he has pretty much no value to is anymore. Incredible to think he was probably our best player a few years ago. 

Not hugely high on Rojo but it's an area where we need some fucking players. Hopefully this gets the ball rolling.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.sport1.de/de/fussball/fu...ll_international_serie_a/newspage_937923.html

Benatia not with the team during practice evidently. das it mane


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

rabiot to arsenal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Eduardo Vargas to Arsenal on loan.

I hope Wenger is speaking to the press right now about how disgusting loans are.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> rabiot to arsenal


Never seen him play. Is he any good?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Goku said:


> Never seen him play. Is he any good?


young lad, played well when given the chance at PSG but too much competition for a starting spot I guess (Motta, Veratti, Cabaye, Matuidi)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's gash on fifa at the start. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> http://www.sport1.de/de/fussball/fu...ll_international_serie_a/newspage_937923.html
> 
> Benatia not with the team during practice evidently. das it mane


http://www.asroma.it/en/news/trigoria_08/18/14_morning_training/



> After last week's training camp in Austria, this morning Rudi Garcia's men reported back to Trigoria for practice ahead of tomorrow's friendly against Fenerbahçe at the Olimpico.
> 
> The Giallorossi began with a fitness program in the gym, then carried out possession drills and finished with a match.
> 
> ...


das it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Unfortunately, I expect Benatia to be sold, since they'll make a lot of money on him and the Iturbe transfer fucked them up financially. Just hoping they can find someone nearly as good after the transfer. Really want them to win Serie A this season as it's their best chance since like Capello was manager.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It would just be ace if someone else could be competitive in Serie A.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Allegri will make sure it's competitive this season.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Stop it now :jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i dont think roma need to sell benatia. if they did i reckon he'd be gone by now. di marzio says no one's actually made on offer. plus the roma are incredibly bullish about his price says a lot. sabbatini saying he's worth 60 mil, 30 for each leg. they don't seem to be in a hurry.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What about the rest of his body?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We just need his right leg. We'll field Badstuber's left.

"We dared to touch the top shelf of players. It's empty now though, so we need to look a bit further down."

Dieter Hecking on signing Bendtner.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> rabiot to arsenal


Has there been anything approaching concrete on this? I know we've been linked, but I assumed it was all talk at this stage (even after news that we apparently submitted a bid). 



Goku said:


> Never seen him play. Is he any good?


I've only seen him a few times because just about any time I watched French fitba last season it was gash, but he seems like the kind of kid that could develop into a terrific DM (or regular old CM). His defensive stats are really impressive as is. I'd be happy if we signed him, but at 19 years old he's not likely to be starting every week/ready to step in as the DM we really need right now. Ideally we get him AND Khedira, provided Real really are willing to ship him on the cheap just so they get something for him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fourth Official the sauced up one broke the news.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Which news? Rabiot?

That Fourth Official account used to be great, then the last time I checked it was basically constant bit.ly advertising horseshit. So I took my watermelons and found another beach to play fitba on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sorry, he confirmed the Rabiot(great name) and Vargas on loan to Arsenal news. 

Yeah, once he began to get famous he started to spam shit links for some $$$.

You can hide all of that crap though so you can just see what it is he's posting and not all of the links.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vargas can go and shat on a fitba pitch. Rabiot I'm nodding in approval over, though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shat on the rocks with a bitch and a bottle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think much of those rap lyrics, Mozza


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

reports that joey rossi may have done his knee again. horrid luck.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

His career is hanging by a thread. Will do well to come back again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Footy ‏@Footy 1h
> Exeter City are the only English team to have made fewer signings than Manchester United this summer.


and Exeter had a transfer embargo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

91st out of 92. 

We're above transfers. Gonna go with youth and dominate with morals.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Marzio is saying Rojo to United is done deal, 20M.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Vargas can go and shat on a fitba pitch.


Loan, isn't it? Probably just to get Alexis settled in.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Loan, isn't it? Probably just to get Alexis settled in.


I think so. And yeah, probably.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

MNF said that United have spent the second highest net amount out of anyone in Europe over the last five years

Give Ed a break, k? :shrug


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> MNF said that United have spent the second highest net amount out of anyone in Europe over the last five years
> 
> Give Ed a break, k? :shrug


probably because when a player leaves its either for fuck all or they retire


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> I watched Tyler Blackett for a full game. He'll get let off by the most patient ones here but he's at best a reserve player. He's nowhere near being good enough yet. I think virtually every team in the league has at least one defender that I'd take.
> 
> Arsenal - Koscielny, Mertesacker, Chambers, Gibbs, Debuchy
> Aston Villa - Vlaar
> ...


If you want Vlaar then you should just say so, no need to name players at all the other clubs to disguise it. There's no shame in wanting a Villa player. Obviously you have some repressed 'Villa is/was my second club' feelings & issues going on as you have already hinted at. What you've done there is like when someone goes to the shop to buy condoms, then buys 20 other items purely as an attempt to make the purchase of condoms inconspicuous when they get to the check-out.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're wrong but that last line is fantastic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lukaku & Remy partnership :yum:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why would anyone feel embarrassment about wanting Ron Vlaar? He was great at the World Cup and fit well into Van Gaal's system. He deserves better than Villa, and United could be the place.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> MNF said that United have spent the second highest net amount out of anyone in Europe over the last five years
> 
> Give Ed a break, k? :shrug


Newcastle must be the highest.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Eduardo Vargas. From Arsenal to...

QPR or Sunderland.

Agents can fock off. Sounds like Manolas is close. Which needs to happen soon with how light we are at the back.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Considering how badly Vargas flopped at Napoli and the sheer number of chances he seems to need to score, I don't think you can be too disappointed in not getting him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm not disappointed after I read about him. He's not even the Vargas I want...I'd rather have Juan Manuel from Fioretina.

It's just funny how agents spin things to get deals done. Pretty certain Arsenal were never interested in Vargas....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

pretty sure you wouldnt rather have juan vargas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

juan vargas from 2011 would be a good signing, not in 2014 tho MIKEY


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sporting have confirmed the Rojo signing, £16m + Nani on loan for a year


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well Rojo to United (€20m) and Nani on loan to Sporting (United paying his full wages) is a done deal.

Edit: What is wrong with you, United_07? Apologise for sneaking in and trying to steal my thunder, pls.

Nani's career summed up: https://vine.co/v/M3H1B5KhduZ


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joel did you hear Malaga retired the number 22 shirt that Isco wore


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

u_07 pls go back to the summer of #bantz when you berried liverpool posters for breakfast.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Rojo is first choice centre back, which British lad gets the axe? Smalling?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Whichever one is guaranteed to be injured at the time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Goodness, I hope we have a CB by Everton match.

Not sure how Kos can play 3 matches in one week on a bad Achilles. Doesn't sound like Per is ready....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Goodness, I hope we have a CB by Everton match.
> 
> Not sure how Kos can play 3 matches in one week on a bad Achilles. Doesn't sound like Per is ready....


:yum:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> u_07 pls go back to the summer of #bantz when you berried liverpool posters for breakfast.


:moyes7




United have now confirmed the deal



> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 1m
> #mufc has reached agreement with Sporting Lisbon to sign defender Marcos Rojo, subject to a medical and personal terms.


Evans would be first choice, and I would rate Jones above Smalling, although more injury prone and his concentration might go now and then, on his day he provides more


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lol Nani the make-way.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wayne Veysey ‏@wayneveysey 8m

Told Arsenal are likely to try and push through a big deal (in addition to Manolas) if they qualify for CL group stages.



:mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Rojo shouldn't start over them 3. Not initially anyway.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

NANI NANI

NANI NANI

HEY HEY HEY

GOOD BYE

We're still paying 100% of his wages though. Ew.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We cannot go into the season with Giroud as #1 CF.

No.

No.

No.

Arsene. It's been like 5 windows now to replace RVP. It's fucking time to replace him. If Giroud stays number one, our goal for the season is to finish 4th.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

-------Sanchez
Ozil - Cazorla - Walcott/Ox

should be fine


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well Sanchez has been shite on the wing so you might as well try him up front.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He's not been shit...he's working with shit up top though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Well Sanchez has been shite on the wing


Nope.

--

And Bayern should just go buy Laporte.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Giroud cops way too much shite from Arsenal fans. He's obviously not the best striker in the world but its not like he's Torres or someone gash like that. 



Vader said:


> Well Sanchez has been shite on the wing so you might as well try him up front.


lel


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rush, I agree. He's a wonderful number two. But to be the guy? To be number one? No...

RVP - Rooney
Negredo - Aguero - Jovetic
Costa 
Sturridge
Giroud

Rank them individuallly 1-8. Anyone have Giroud higher than 7th? 

It is just criminal to have money and neglect a need. We should have been all over Manduzic. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I think Mario Gomez would've been a better outlet for Arsenal's style than Mandzukic. He went for 18 mil last season iirc (well he wanted Fiore, but he might've been convinced if Wenger offered him a sweet deal in German).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Giroud cops way too much shite from Arsenal fans. He's obviously not the best striker in the world but its not like he's Torres or someone gash like that.
> 
> 
> 
> lel


Plus their entire narrow system pretty much works through him as a pivot.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It won't be narrow anymore if Sanchez stays on the wing plus Ox/Walcott start regularly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd say it still is. While their starting positions might be as wingers, they would stay quite narrow. Walcott and Oxlade-Chamberlain both prefer to be central, and Sanchez is similar in that sense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Reus to Barca
Khedira to Bayern
Benetia to Bayern 
Jon De Guzman to Napoli (done) 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> We cannot go into the season with Giroud as #1 CF.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


It's going to be the case. MIGHTY Sanogo 2nd choice too.

We've needed an upgrade over Arteta, but he's Ze Captin now so...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Reus to Barca
> Khedira to Bayern


wut


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

juan vargas to mikey


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> It's going to be the case. MIGHTY Sanogo 2nd choice too.
> 
> We've needed an upgrade over Arteta, but he's Ze Captin now so...


Being Captain means nothing these days.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

MIKEY in muppet mode it seems 8*D

also who is MANDUZIC?

:lol

poor Michael


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Being Captain means nothing these days.


In fact if you're captain at Arsenal it means you'll soon be on your way out the club


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rojo is a decent enough signing for us, but I'd rather have not lost Nani (even if it's just a loan) when we still have WOAT's like Young and Zaha around. ohwell.

another CB and a CM would be lovely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

your raging hard on for a bloke who is mega gash is worrying


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sanchez hasn't been shit on the wing so far. That is NONSENSE WORDS. He left the Besiktas defence for dead a few times last night and that was on a pitch that's apparently made of some sort of pudding.



Rush said:


> Giroud cops way too much shite from Arsenal fans.


He does. That last night was just about as frustrating as he's ever been and he was deservedly criticised for it, but he cops it hardcore in situations where it isn't justified at all. Fuck sake, there were Arsenal fans throwing a bitch fit after Fabregas' assist on Monday night and it somehow wound up being Giroud's fault. It was mega retarded and not even in the funny way.

There's only so far you're going to get with him, though. I don't think that's a knock on him as much as it is Wenger's refusal to sign someone else, because at this point he's really all we have. It's not his fault he was ran into the ground last season. Doesn't need to be a Falcao Wenger brings in, because how many genuine world class strikers are you going to be able to get without throwing ludicrous money at them? But it really should've been someone by now. Only back up is Sanogo, who I do kind of like, but is he really any better as a back up right now than Bendtner was? Unless Wenger does end up going with Sanchez as the centre forward (or even Theo when he comes back), we're super shallow on strikers right now, and it's something that's needed to be addressed for longer than this summer. 

Also the 4-3-3 we used last night and on Saturday against Palace didn't really seem to suit anyone. I've said it before, but Santi is wasted out wide unless he has an actual #10 he can rotate with throughout the game. Ramsey is far easier to track and contain in a 4-3-3. Giroud coming deep works best with a central playmaker because it leaves space in behind that can be exploited, and last night the second best central playmaker in the squad was stuck on the left (also Giroud was rubbish last night, anyway). It's weird how well we played against City (only the Community Shield, I know) with the same system. I'll assume that was an anomaly. Or Yaya Sanogo was just unplayable that day. 

Also Arteta's out for six weeks or something. We should probably sign someone now.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Also Arteta's out for six weeks or something. We should probably sign someone now.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Isn't his SPINE still broken?

Fuck it, sign him anyway (fwiw I would've been happy if we'd gotten him permanently).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

deal completed












> Manchester United is delighted to announce the signing of defender Marcos Rojo from Sporting Lisbon for a fee of €20m, with Nani joining the Portuguese club on a season-long loan. Marcos joins on a five-year contract.
> Rojo, 24, joined Sporting from Spartak Moscow, having started his career at his home town team of Estudiantes de la Plata. Marcos has played 28 times for Argentina since making his debut three years ago and played six games, including the final, in his country's run to the recent FIFA World Cup final, scoring in the last group game against Nigeria. He was named as one of the defenders in the Castrol Index All Star Team of the tournament.
> 
> Marcos Rojo said: "It is such an honour to say that I now play for Manchester United. The Premier League is the most exciting league in the world and to have the chance to play in it for the world's biggest club is a dream for me. I am young and am very keen to continue to learn the game, so playing for such an experienced technical coach as Louis van Gaal is a fantastic opportunity for me. I have joined United to work hard with my team-mates to win trophies and I know that the manager shares that ambition."
> ...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope Van Gaal puts him at CB, because I found him awful at left back.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I request the return of the FALCAO smiley plz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We signed a PLAYER. A FOOTBALL PLAYER.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I request the return of the FALCAO smiley plz


Couldn't have transfer muppetry without Head Muppet himself, DA.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Falcao to Real
Di Maria to PSG
Cavani to Arsenal

SILLY SEASON.


Rene, I do not learn the spelling of non-Arsenal players. I guess. We've talked about this before... :westbrook2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rojo is a good signing for United if only because they desperately need some depth at the back. He's still young and covers two positions.

Irish Jet have you given up on Vidal yet?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

whats this shit about Falcao to Liverpool?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 48s
The situation with Liverpool & Balotelli has moved on in the last 12 hours or so. An initial loan inquiry has led to talks with AC Milan.

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 12m
Now it appears a permanent deal could be on the table. Talks are ongoing but still at an early stage.

I would love to see this happen. 

Rodgers wouldn't have a clue what to do after one training session.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would surprise me if we signed Balotelli, especially on a permanent deal. He's a very talented footballer but he's got poor work rate and loves doing stupid shit for the media. Not sure if the great :brodgers can tame him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Going to be so pissed off if Liverpool get Super Mario. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Rojo is a good signing for United if only because they desperately need some depth at the back. He's still young and covers two positions.
> 
> Irish Jet have you given up on Vidal yet?


Completely, if it was happening it would have happened. We're fucked in CM right now. I joked about Song earlier but it's getting to the point where I'd take him, even though I never really rated him. Khedira or Schneiderlin would be the two I'd throw money at.

The only big name I hold out any hope for is Di Maria, assuming there's pressure on him to make a decision on deadline day. Still can't see it.

Can see more panic buying unfortunately. Really want us to get Blind but there seems to be nothing there which is strange, would be a pretty straight forward transfer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Going to be so pissed off if Liverpool get Super Mario.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When it comes to football taste... Yours is like... The worst.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsene can handle him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> whats this shit about Falcao to Liverpool?


ons is on.



ROUSEY said:


> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 48s
> The situation with Liverpool & Balotelli has moved on in the last 12 hours or so. An initial loan inquiry has led to talks with AC Milan.
> 
> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 12m
> ...


:lmao good lord. transfer out one talented, but lunatic striker only to go in for a less talented, more crazy striker. If nothing else Liverpool is entertaining to watch :side:


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Say what you will about him but Balotelli is talented. It might be a risky bringing him in, but if the potential reward for the risk is a trophy, so can't blame Liverpool for rolling the dice. They need someone what a bit of flair and personality to replace Suarez, and Balotelli fits the mold quite nicely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lel at people still thinking they can control mario

he's a nut. that's not going to change. love him but i hope he never, ever plays for us again. the sideshow isn't worth it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Still wouldn't want Balotelli for free. There's something like a one percent chance that he won't be a negative. He still has absolutely no work rate whatsoever and spends more time moping than anything else.

Falcao is apparently the number one target according to Barrett, but they're still talking about on loan with a possible permanent afterwards.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

this thread will have jizz everywhere if we get Falcao. Just saying :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I doubt we'd be in for Balotelli as deep as we are if we really thought we could get Falcao. Plus Falcao isn't absolutely bonkers, so that works against him it seems. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Liverpool get Falcao...

:banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

if the rumours about negredo to valencia for 25 mil is true, i would expect falcao to be our player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

koff kiz, let me have my dream.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

when Valencia get money?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Peter Lim took over this year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

relax MIKEY, it's not happening


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> if the rumours about negredo to valencia for 25 mil is true, i would expect falcao to be our player.


but they have paco


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

they also have mucho dinero


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Swansea City is winning the league motherfuckers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

uwotm8


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> lel at people still thinking they can control mario
> 
> he's a nut. that's not going to change. love him but i hope he never, ever plays for us again. the sideshow isn't worth it.


Maradona was far more out of control than Balotelli. As long as a player delivers on the field, the baggage that they come with is worth it. I agree with you that Mario is unlikely to change and will always be a bit of a maverick and hard to deal with, but he's also an incredible player on the field. He effectively won City the Premier League after all with his assist against QPR, so you shouldn't forget that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

but mario doesn't regularly deliver, that's the problem. his negatives far outweigh the positives.

yes he delivered an important assist. it was also his only assist in his whole time at the club. he is an incredibly talented player, but only when he wants to be. and that is very rarely. i wouldn't have him ahead of either aguero (world class) or dzeko (continually scores important goals). he has all the talent in the world but decides to waste it 95% of the time. he's big, he's quick, he's strong and he's lethal in front of goal. he's been at big clubs for most of his professional career. yet inter, city and now milan seem all too eager to get rid of him. by the age of 24, and looking at potentially a 4th club in 8 years, you have to wonder why none of the previous clubs wanted to keep him.

i've always said i love mario and his part in city folklore, but we've moved on. if another club wants to have a similar sideshow, they can be my guest.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd kill for Dzeko. Such a quality player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










:duck










frustrating beyond belief sometimes but something like 65% of his goals for us have been equalisers or winners. that's delivering when it matters.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There's another great striker off the market too, Mikey.



> Jerome made 30 appearances in the Premier League last season but only one of them came for Stoke as he spent the majority of the campaign at Tony Pulis' Crystal Palace.
> 
> The former Birmingham and Cardiff striker, 27, scored just twice while with the Eagles, though.
> 
> Adams added: "He's someone I've been looking at for a long while and I'm delighted he became available to us.


Neil Adams, manager for four months, has been looking at Cameron Jerome a long time. Apparently not long enough to notice his awful scoring record. :sparker


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We signing Balotelli?

I know we were linked to him earlier in the summer, but i never though we were serious. We do need another attacker, but we just sold Suarez and we signing another risky player.

Strange IMO.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If :dozy goes soon, I'll lose it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Balo to Liverpool is picking up pace, talks have progressed today according to some SAUCES.

It will be glorious watching him there. Absolutely glorious.

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 59s
AC Milan's official TV channel confirms talks with Liverpool over move for Mario Balotelli. #LFC


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Imagine Rodgers trying to keep a lid on Balo's crazy? Oh man. He's like Officer Barbrady and Balo is that crazy kid with the muzzle that TP's houses. "Was your mother abusive, Brendan? Did she slap your thighs with cold cuts and stick umbrellas up your ass?"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He's not going to control his crazy he's going to let him unleash all over Arsenal. 5-1 last season going to become 10-0 this time around. Although getting Balotelli in before a game against City is asking for fireworks.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Times saying Destro-Torres swap :haha


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool fan rolling out the 5-1 again like it mattered in the end, anyways. Arteta left his tampon there for Stevie Gerrahr to slip n slide all over, so you tell me who the real winner was.

Fwiw I probably would've taken Balo at Arsenal. Nobody is going to be able to curb his daftness, but those moments of brilliance don't hurt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well i'd say getting more points and finishing in 2nd rather than 4th to get automatic qualification to the group stage of the CL so you can avoid a playoff where one of your midfielders gets a red card in a 0-0 draw to leave things rather up in the air before the 2nd leg is a good thing. Don't you Andy? 

Plus it was fucking amazing to see :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well, Balo appears to be clearing out his lockers and saying goodbye to his teammates. Has also said this is his last day in Milan to Italian TV.

This will either be a brilliant move for Liverpool or a :lel move for Liverpool.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Well, Balo appears to be clearing out his lockers and saying goodbye to his teammates. Has also said this is his last day in Milan to Italian TV.
> 
> This will either be a brilliant move for Liverpool or a :lel move for Liverpool.


Id like to think the former but im worried. He's like a fucking ticking time bomb who doesn't seem to care.

At least Suarez, with all his issues, gave 100%. Not that im comparing them as players of course.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Balotelli to knock Sturridge the fuck out when he shoots from all angles out of sheer GREED. Then he'll have his homies (or mafia assoictaes depending on which is less racist) CAP HIM after the match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He'll score some big goals and some great goals and then be utter shite for 80% of the season.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *He'll score some big goals and some great goals and then be utter shite for 80% of the season.*


Yup. 5 bad games for one good one syndrome IMO. Is he still as selfish too with a balloon shot half the time?


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *He'll score some big goals and some great goals and then be utter shite for 80% of the season.*


Have you seen him play for the past 18 months? He's like the best player in Serie A that doesn't play for Juventus.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

But who was Pjanjic?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> Have you seen him play for the past 18 months? He's like the best player in Serie A that doesn't play for Juventus.


Well the league is absolutely gash.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> But who was Pjanjic?


idk, who is pjanjic? is he as good as pjanic? :brodgers


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pjanic is good, but like all of Roma's midfielders are good. So much so that The Great Michael Bradley couldn't get in the team. Hell they even made Gervinho look competent, so I think each of Pjanic, Strootman and De Rossi are very good, but Balo is like next level good.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> Have you seen him play for the past 18 months? He's like the best player in Serie A that doesn't play for Juventus.


*That's nowhere near being close. In terms of raw talent? Maybe. In terms of actual consistent talent on a football pitch? Not even close. When he's great he's great but when he's not (which is A LOT of the time) he's a detriment to his own team to the point where they'd be better playing with 10 men. Did you not see the AC/Inter match last year Inter won 1-0. How could anyone watch that and praise Mario so highly.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> idk, who is pjanjic? is he as good as pjanic? :brodgers


no


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *That's nowhere near being close. In terms of raw talent? Maybe. In terms of actual consistent talent on a football pitch? Not even close. When he's great he's great but when he's not (which is A LOT of the time) he's a detriment to his own team to the point where they'd be better playing with 10 men. Did you not see the AC/Inter match last year Inter won 1-0. How could anyone watch that and praise Mario so highly.*


I don't really get your criticism of him. Like your saying he's inconsistent, but then cite a poor performance against a big team as an example. Every player has bad games against big teams every so often. Balotelli actually won the most recent Milan derby with a great freekick to De Jong and completely tore Inter to shreds alongside Kaka. He also scores every other game for Milan too, and he offers much more than just a goal threat. He doesn't do so much in terms of defending from the front, but when he's so good on the ball, I think you can give him a pass for that. I think some of the English people are still just mad at him for scoring against you guys in the World Cup. He wasn't at his best that game, but still managed to make the decisive difference, and that's the sign of a World Class forward in my books.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pjanic is absolutely incredible.

But yeah - Vidal, Pogba, Tevez, Benatia, Gervinho,, Juve defenders, De Rossi, TONI, De Jong, Cerci, Immobile, Cuadrado, Palacio etc. All better last season, to name a few. 

Balotelli was generally awful with the occasional flash of brilliance.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If he can stay focused, motivated and babysitted by Rodgers, he'll be superb but he's so inconsistent. He's a great talent, but his personality causes him problems with how much effort he'll actually put into playing.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Did you guys all have a collective fever dream or something? Balotelli and awful just don't belong in the same sentence together. Luca Toni being better than Balotelli is just farcical. You want to talk about someone who's inconsistent, it's Luca Toni. He'll have a good year and then take the next 5 off. He gets goals, usually headers and tap ins. He can hardly even kick a football.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Balotelli was not the best player in Serie A. Milan haven't been trying to sell him all summer because they couldn't handle just how good he is. It's because a) his output hasn't been that good, and b) he's off his rocker.

It's happening. It's almost happened already. I'm ready. It's going to be absolutely mental, but I'm ready.















I think I'm ready. :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

a 37 year old Luca Toni scored more goals than Balo last season :shrug

Besides, IJ said last season, not as an overall footballer in terms of ability.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

you're not ready. no one is ever actually ready cos no one knows who'll turn up.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Balotelli damages teams more than helps them. Generally average last year in the Seria A and shit in the World Cup. Maybe he'll came good for Liverpool, but they could do better to be honest.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Milan higher ups are notorious crazies. Balotelli probably forgot to wish Berlusconi happy Birthday which is why they want rid of him. Let's not forget they got rid of Ibrahimovic and Pirlo. The fans love Balotelli, and I think they're the best barometer for how good Balotelli is as the fans are used to having high standards.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Have you read Pirlo's book? he explains why he left Milan.

AC Milan offered him a 1 year contract due to his age and he wanted longer, which is what he went to Juventus.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Milan should have offered him a longer contract. That's on Galliani's head.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

22 years ago a lazy, crazy, mercurial, nomadic but ultimately brilliant frenchman joined man utd for a cutprice fee and lead them to their first title in 26 years.

i wonder does history repeat itself?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Not French and not Man Utd so no.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> Did you guys all have a collective fever dream or something? Balotelli and awful just don't belong in the same sentence together. Luca Toni being better than Balotelli is just farcical. You want to talk about someone who's inconsistent, it's Luca Toni. He'll have a good year and then take the next 5 off.


I spent a few years watching him at City.

I disagree he was awful but he never plays as great as he can be all season. When he's on form, he's unplayable but unfortunately this for about 10 minutes every few matches.



validreasoning said:


> 22 years ago a lazy, crazy, mercurial, nomadic but ultimately brilliant frenchman joined man utd for a cutprice fee and lead them to their first title in 26 years.
> 
> i wonder does history repeat itself?


He's done it already for a different Manchester club to their first title in 44 years.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Valid reasoning there FAKE JOEL.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Balotelli has nothing on Cantona. I'm surprised teams like Liverpool are still going after Balotelli. He has imploded at every single team he has been at. This is AC MILAN we are talking about. They finished 8 last season. Its not like they can just replace him with a big name signing. But they still want to get rid of him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Not French and not Man Utd so no.


#MarioBalotelliBantzDenied


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Not French and not Man Utd so no.












It was a metaphor man.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FAKE JOEL Balotold him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



JOEL CAMPBELL said:


> Not French and not Man Utd so no.


:dead

it's fucking over.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

apparently it's on the AC Milan website now that he's said goodbye to team mates and such.

can't believe it :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lets be honest though 16 mil for Balo isn't much, we still have a good side with or without him, and he's a talented footballer when he wants to be. More than likely he's going to be the crazy fucker that he is, but its hardly the worst transfer in the world.

Its like you're in a sled thats just been pushed down a hill, can't do anything to stop it now. Might as well try to enjoy the ride.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, I don't really think it's much of a risk at all. Unless he starts disrupting squad harmony or w/e fruity shit you want to call it, then there'll be (and have already been) transfers this summer that are waaaay dafter gambles. You obviously won't get super talented living up to his potential Balotelli every game, but I don't necessarily think they need that anyway. They were never going to get a replacement as good as Suarez (because how can you really replace that?), but if they get Balo from his second season at City then they should be really happy.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Lets be honest though 16 mil for Balo isn't much, we still have a good side with or without him, and he's a talented footballer when he wants to be. More than likely he's going to be the crazy fucker that he is, but its hardly the worst transfer in the world.
> 
> Its like you're in a sled thats just been pushed down a hill, can't do anything to stop it now. Might as well try to enjoy the ride.


£16m is a steal for him and as it's been previously mentioned - he'll score a lot of goals for you and I assume Rodgers will make him one of the main men alongside Sturridge? Whereas at City had to compete with Aguero & Dzeko.

Will be good to see him back in the prem.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Impolite said:


> Did you guys all have a collective fever dream or something? Balotelli and awful just don't belong in the same sentence together. Luca Toni being better than Balotelli is just farcical. You want to talk about someone who's inconsistent, it's Luca Toni. He'll have a good year and then take the next 5 off. He gets goals, usually headers and tap ins. He can hardly even kick a football.












GAWD


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Like I said, it's a bit of a dice roll as Balotelli has been much better in Italy than he was in England, but if it comes off and Balotelli plays to his potential, Liverpool could be right up there any maybe win the league. Without replacing Suarez, then there is no chance of it happening. This is really bad news for Man Utd fans, as now I think they'll miss out on the Champions League again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LOL - This is the best news I've heard all week.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I guess I'll stick my neck out now and say that I don't think Sturridge and Balotelli will work.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL - This is the best news I've heard all week.


I think the Liverpool fans here will agree with me in saying that Darren Fletcher starting on the opening day was pretty damn hilarious. Long may it continue.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



God™;38645105 said:


> I guess I'll stick my neck out now and say that I don't think Sturridge and Balotelli will work.




stuck that neck out long there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL - This is the best news I've heard all week.


best news i heard was either United pissing away 16 mil or so on an average back like Rojo and paying all of Nani's wages while he's out on loan, or Swansea 2 - 1 United :brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

SUPER MARIO


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> stuck that neck out long there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

oh my god

oh my god

*oh my god*

*OH MY GOD*

Hopefully the Brodge just creates a 10 hour loop of this and gives it to him on his first day






OH MY GOD

EDIT: Oh and we get


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



God™ said:


>


i was acknowledging it, you woat


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Definitely some first class fanny.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Who cares about Balotelli? 

Does this Torres/Destro rumor swap have legs??!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> Who cares about Balotelli?
> 
> Does this Torres/Destro rumor swap have legs??!!


No

So we Fanny soon? I can live with that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're gonna be City's fanny on Monday :duck


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

O

M

F

G


SAMARAS TO WEST BROM


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*[email protected]*29s
The agent of Vlad Chiriches has ruled out a move to AS Roma, saying Tottenham won't allow him to leave.#THFC


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Fanny will fit right in with the other 40,000 odd cunts that attend Anfield regularly.

Oh yeah... and Malky, what a cunt, etc. Another tainted former Norwich hero. We absolutely dodged a bullet there, imagine if he had taken the job with this all coming out just a few games into the season :argh: I'm really interested to see how Darren Huckerby reacts after what Malky wrote about his former career long agent Phil Smith. No more invites to the Huckerby match day club at Carra Rud I should imagine.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Has Eto'o gone anywhere yet? He could be Mario's replacement at Milan lol.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> O
> 
> M
> 
> ...


It's like they actually want to go back to the Championship.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> It's like they actually want to go back to the Championship.


Don't knock the GOAT Samaras. :bow


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:mark: for Samaras

If nothing else he brings the ratings.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*






Samaras > Joe Hart


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Let's be honest. We would all kill to have his life. Multiple World Cup/Euro matches, playing in the UK...and this is his girlfriend...














in all honesty, he downgraded. his two EXs prior to her, were way better. way better.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The fuck? Balotelli is on the way?

Boss that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Super Mario and Samaras in the same week to the Prem.

It's like fucking Christmas.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

some ITK with a good track record on DeBuchy and Sanchez says we're in on 

Cavani
Khedira

Fees agreed with PSG/Real. Doing personal terms now.

I love me the silly season.

-------- Cavani -----------

Theo ---- Ozil ------ Alexis

----- Ramsey - Khedira ----


Yeah. 

:banderas

in my dreams, tho. :jose

edit: Le'quipe shuts it down. Cavani not being sold this summer.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There was hardly ever any chance, but there became zero chance as soon as Ibra got inured.

Khedira stuff has been going on so long by now that I'm convinced it won't happen. Real are pretty much trying to sell him for a Mars Bar and a cinema coupon at this point, so if Wenger really wanted/intended to get him he probably would've done it already.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yeah there was no chance PSG would sell Cavani even if Ibra didn't get injured, they've got him to be their man once Ibra leaves which could be at this seasons end you never know


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cavani and Khedira to Arsenal.

Di Maria to PSG.

That happens and there will be blood.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Cavani and Khedira to Arsenal.
> 
> Di Maria to PSG.
> 
> That happens and there will be blood.


Guaranteed death threats for Woody. Like, irrefutably. No question at all. 

Would be life-affirming, that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Welbeck told he can leave fpalm

Great, leaves 3 first team strikers, one of whom is injury prone and another is awful anywhere outside the box


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

not donny!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Would be FUMING if we sold him. Legit.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't buy it (the story, not donny).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*It would be odd unless we're bringing another striker in but even then why offload Welbeck before Hernandez?*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Welbeck shouldn't settle for the bench. He's young and needs to play week in week out, not just coming on as a sub :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Laters Bambi.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We're not fucking selling Welbeck. I will start killing the hostages.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> We're not fucking selling Welbeck. I will start killing the hostages.


Rather hernandez go but welbeck isn't going to be the difference between 5th and 4th, next young and cleverley or atleast next season.

#EnglishOut #TalentIn


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

too many different sources running the welbeck story to suggest there's nothing in it. I'd love danny back here.



> Times Sport @TimesSport · 14m
> 
> Danny Welbeck wants move to Tottenham after Manchester United snub http://thetim.es/1tyIa4r


fak. there goes our outside chance of danny coming HOME



> David McDonnell ‏@DiscoMirror 1h
> 
> Welbeck told he can leave Man Utd - but not for any of the top six in the Premier League. Story on @MirrorFootball #MUFC



HOPE (idgaf ifs the mirror vs the times shut up)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

_wants_ to move to tottenham? :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Welbeck shouldn't settle for the bench. He's young and needs to play week in week out, not just coming on as a sub :troll


*I know what this post is but he did play a lot last season so wasn't exactly wanting more first team football in order to continue his development. If he sat on the bench all season and barely started any games then fair enough but that didn't happen last season. Plus if the reports are true it sounds though he hasn't even been given a choice in the matter *


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Looks like true that Danny can be allowed to go but can't be to any side in top 6 & the clubs want £15m & unless Danny goes abroad I'm not sure where else he can go to in the PL as Hull city were linked with him but look like trying get Jordan Rhodes signed instead? Sunderland also seem still be trying for Borini at Liverpool at £12m? So Not sure anyone else can/will fork out that type fee underneath top7 PL sides & if Danny feels he wants drop outside club not inside top 6-7 who else is there? 

I feel for welbeck as I am a huge fan of his & think offers lot to our play that we lacked v Swansea which is that pace to stretch sides & willingness always press & run to create space for others. Imagine welbeck seen guy like Sturridge as prime example what playing regularly all the time at a club does for not just your progression but for your confidence as well. He Prob feel wont get any game time now we have less games with us this season & LvG wants trim down side anyway I have be honest I be fuming if we sold welbeck considering who else we are keeping but I also think Chicha is still a goner no matter what. I Also noticed that James Wilson also been training with 1st team squad all week who is someone I love to see be given chance with us & someone I'm sure will be a star with us. If are lose Danny (hopefully not) & Chicha (rather he left now) promoting Wilson makes sense but please god do not sign Cavini as a "big" name superstar if Danny or/& Chicha leaves us this summer. 

Also COPE in Spain are saying that Di Maria is out of the Atletico Madrid v Real Madrid game all together tonight he isn't injured either? Maybe its lie but if not then Real Madrid/Perez is forcing Di Maria to go & Ancelloti to not pick him to force him out or/& a offer has come in for him & Real Madrid aren't going risk using him in case he gets injury & want to conclude a deal with the interested club soon as possible. Can't let myself get sucked in to this di Maria stuff but him & Adnan on both flanks in a 4-3-3 would be seriously exciting or in Robben role in that 3-5-2 system LvG used at workd cup with the Dutch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And if it's spurs play fucking hardball like the cunts do with everyone else.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

bit harsh they're not allowing donny to move up the table


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Adebayor and Welbeck the dream team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wolfsburg should be all over this tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Would take Welbeck here straight away, but I guess he wants to be a starter and United won't sell to us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Rather hernandez go but welbeck isn't going to be the difference between 5th and 4th, next young and cleverley or atleast next season.
> 
> #EnglishOut #TalentIn


no, but he might be the difference between you guys finishing 7th again or dropping further down the table :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I think he'd be a good pick up for any Premier League side other than probably City. He's better than Torres and Drogba for certain so would be a good alternative for Chelsea. Better than Giroud and Sanogo. Better than Lambert/Borini. Better than Mario depending on what you want from a player. Better than what Spurs have and better than anything Everton have as an alternative to Lukaku.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd take him here for sure. I don't love him, but c'mon. I mean, if he comes to Arsenal then he instantly loses the Bambi nickname since Sanogo has that shit tied down for generations. So there's that.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd be gutted if Welbeck left as I think he can become a great player but I can see where he's coming from in wanting to be a starter. If he stays I can see him pushing for a starting spot up front this season - especially in this new 3-5-2 formation. He's show that, when played up front, he can produce the goals. Given a consistent run up top I have faith that he'll do well

He'd be a lot more than goals, though. He adds so much to our game. He's probably our best presser of the ball, stretches the play, adds pace, and is probably one of about 5 players in the team who can actually take a man on. His link up play is great, too. Those backheels :ex:

I don't think he will go, though. He was clearly in van Gaal's favour during pre-season before his injury. He was a consistent starter up top with Mata and Rooney and he performed very well in the role. I'll just hope that van Gaal saw his qualities and what he added to the team from his performances on tour and reassures him that he's in his plans

It's not all bad news, though - Di Maria! :faint:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Guardian also running w/the no top six thing. Considering Hull are after Rhodes, Shep may be in with a chance.



Kiz said:


> bit harsh they're not allowing donny to move up the table


Dream destroyers.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Utd should sell him to a Europa League place rival who score a lot of gols

He'd soon put a stop to that

:tommy


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/JamesPearceEcho/status/502772358017736706

James Pearce [email protected]

#LFC talks with Balotelli agent have reached successful conclusion. Player will now fly into UK this afternoon to begin medical.

Terms agreed, so provided he passes the medical, he could be announced tomorrow. He would have needed to be registered by midday to play Monday, and that was never going to happen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Didn't Allegri say he wanted another forward? Welbeck would be good at Juve too imo.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Amusing all the praise people give him now compared to this time last season.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *I think he'd be a good pick up for any Premier League side other than probably City. He's better than Torres and Drogba for certain so would be a good alternative for Chelsea. Better than Giroud and Sanogo. Better than Lambert/Borini. Better than Mario depending on what you want from a player. Better than what Spurs have and better than anything Everton have as an alternative to Lukaku.*


nahhhhhhh. donny would move from your bench to sitting on our bench, only further down the pecking order.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*He'd go from behind behind Rooney and RVP to being behind Sturridge and Mario. He's better than Lambert. Not saying he'd start for you but he'd provide better depth than you currently have. Not saying it'd be a good move for him go there either, just that he'd provide good depth at worst for pretty much any club including Liverpool.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Chelsea would profit the most from getting him. Our squad would be solid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *He'd go from behind behind Rooney and RVP to being behind Sturridge and Mario. He's better than Lambert. Not saying he'd start for you but he'd provide better depth than you currently have. Not saying it'd be a good move for him go there either, just that he'd provide good depth at worst for pretty much any club including Liverpool.*


Would put him behind Lambert. I simply do not rate Welbeck at all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Welbeck...

Seriously fuck this club. Fuck you Van Gaal you Dutch cunt. Fuck away off back to Holland and take your spoof artist lovechild with you. Bluffing CUNT, injured when he wants. 

Name a Scouse fucking CUNT as captain, the biggest disgrace in the recent history of the club and you sell a local talent who's developed through the club for years, a player who's loyally played a selfless role over the last few years to accommodate for those bluffing CUNTS.

FUCK YOU TOO WOODWARD, GET EBOLA YOU CREEPY LITTLE REPTILE.

Off to drink until I can no longer feel.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL - This is the best news I've heard all week.


you were so happy yesterday jet, just think happy thoughts :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I WILL KILL YOU WITH MY BARE HANDS RUSH


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

it was going all so swimmingly too


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The club is beyond repair at this stage. We had an amazing run but now it's our turn to be just another 5th-9th placed team for the foreseeable future.

The defence is a shambles. Phil Jones is an injury-prone Sunday league version of John Terry. Throwing himself all over the place with last ditch tackles that he wouldn't be making if he had two brain cells to rub together. Smalling, I still think he has potential, it won't be filled playing with Jones though. Rafael, injury prone and rash. Evans, decent defender. Nothing more, nothing less. Someone like Gary Cahill is still about 10 times as good as him. Shaw is promising. Rojo, who?

The midfield is an absolute disgrace and it's largely Ferguson's fault. Why didn't he strengthen it? He had countless transfer windows to address it and didn't. Moyes, the misguided fool, tried to do something about it but failed, unsurprisingly. Herrera, good player but putting Herrera in our midfield is like putting a plaster on a gunshot wound. Now with Herrera out we've got Fletcher and Cleverley for the next month and a half. Opposition teams will be pissing themselves laughing.

The wings. Young is shit, Valencia is shit. Nani is shit too but lets pay all his wages to go somewhere else for a year.

Januzaj, poor Januzaj is surrounded by shit. The one exciting player we have.

Kagawa, bought for shirt sales. Kept for shirt sales. The club said as much a few weeks ago.

Mata, fine player if given freedom but Spudhead rules Old Trafford so he must accommodate him.

Spudhead. He can pass out to the right wing 8 times out of 10. That's his only contribution these days. The fucking cunt.

Van Persie. Class player but getting old and his injury problems are coming back.

Woodward, you fucking slimy Glazer yes-man fucking cunt. Treating fans like idiots. Two seasons in a row now he has said "Oh we can buy a player for £70 million." and talked bullshit about how we're going to sign everyone. Fucking rat should fuck off back to whoring the club around for sponsorship money because he know the square root of fuck all about player recruitment.

"Watch this space." Go fuck yourself, you wormy bulbous-eyed cunt.

Rant over for now, I'll be back at 6 on Sunday when Sunderland smash us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> I WILL KILL YOU WITH MY BARE HANDS RUSH


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't mind going in for Donny. United fans can then vicariously win the league through us. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

slient alarm with one of his happier posts


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Balotelli seen at Melwood...

Its happening then huh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Welbeck...
> 
> Seriously fuck this club. Fuck you Van Gaal you Dutch cunt. Fuck away off back to Holland and take your spoof artist lovechild with you. Bluffing CUNT, injured when he wants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

According to the BBC, :arry has offered Gazza a job at QPR. Inb4 Gazza turns up in the 2nd half drunk off his tits and sits in the centre circle with a QPR shirt and a bucket of chicken.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Welbeck...
> 
> Seriously fuck this club. Fuck you Van Gaal you Dutch cunt. Fuck away off back to Holland and take your spoof artist lovechild with you. Bluffing CUNT, injured when he wants.
> 
> ...





Slient Alarm said:


> The club is beyond repair at this stage. We had an amazing run but now it's our turn to be just another 5th-9th placed team for the foreseeable future.
> 
> The defence is a shambles. Phil Jones is an injury-prone Sunday league version of John Terry. Throwing himself all over the place with last ditch tackles that he wouldn't be making if he had two brain cells to rub together. Smalling, I still think he has potential, it won't be filled playing with Jones though. Rafael, injury prone and rash. Evans, decent defender. Nothing more, nothing less. Someone like Gary Cahill is still about 10 times as good as him. Shaw is promising. Rojo, who?
> 
> ...


:yum:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Excellent.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Excellent.


Really?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The collapse of United, for me, has escaped the realms of "funny" and crossed over into "agonising". Part of me wants to see how much worse it can get, but another part longs for the club as a whole to get a bullet to the head and be put out of its misery.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

inb4 Balotelli becomes the DJ at his welcoming party and Gerrard beats him up.

personally think he will flop and will be back in Italy in 1-2 years.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So many negative people around here, smh

Should rename this place NegativePeople.smh


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Welbeck...
> 
> Seriously fuck this club. Fuck you Van Gaal you Dutch cunt. Fuck away off back to Holland and take your spoof artist lovechild with you. Bluffing CUNT, injured when he wants.
> 
> ...





Slient Alarm said:


> The club is beyond repair at this stage. We had an amazing run but now it's our turn to be just another 5th-9th placed team for the foreseeable future.
> 
> The defence is a shambles. Phil Jones is an injury-prone Sunday league version of John Terry. Throwing himself all over the place with last ditch tackles that he wouldn't be making if he had two brain cells to rub together. Smalling, I still think he has potential, it won't be filled playing with Jones though. Rafael, injury prone and rash. Evans, decent defender. Nothing more, nothing less. Someone like Gary Cahill is still about 10 times as good as him. Shaw is promising. Rojo, who?
> 
> ...













But yeah fuck woody, moyes and the glazers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

NOT EVEN FUCKING DRUNK


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I do agree with what silent said for the most if not all.

The clubs transfer policy is abysmal, spent big money on players that either not good enough (fellaini and young) or weren't really needed at the time (mata/kagawa) or are just flops (nani, anderson, sicknote hargreaves)


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gerrard v Balotelli is going to be amusing


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> I do agree with what silent said for the most if not all.
> 
> The clubs transfer policy is abysmal, spent big money on players that either not good enough (fellaini and young) or weren't really needed at the time (mata/kagawa) or are just flops (nani, anderson, sicknote hargreaves)


It's truly horrendous. This was a make or break summer and so far it's been nothing short of a train wreck. I also think it's beyond belied that the injury issues never ever go away. It's a fucking epidemic at United. Herrera and Shaw have barely had an injury throughout their career. They haven't played 60 minutes between them and they're both out for multiple weeks. Hargreaves was dead on about those fuckers.

The Mata signing, I think we all drank the cool aid because he was so brilliant (and likeable) at Chelsea, Even the RVP signing to an extent (You could argue the title was worth it). But it was absurd that we keep loading up in certain areas while completely ignoring most positions. Rush was saying our squad was weak earlier, which is true, yet it's actually got too many options in certain areas as it is. Our depth at CB and striker has killed the development of Jones/Smalling/Welbeck/Hernandez IMO. At least with the former the players were already in place, but we've actively created problems with the young strikers. 

If we sell Welbeck I'll be truly sickened. As much as I've been hyping James Wilson for ages (If he doesn't make it, I give up on young United players), Danny is the last guy who should make way. He's the one striker out of the four who I still think can improve significantly and who offers something completely unique, his form as a striker is also very underrated. RVP and Rooney are both on the way down. Hernandez also seems to be regressing, as we've fucked him up too. 

We're in a terrible position now. If we don't sign Di Maria, in what seems an almost completely uncompetitive transfer, then there's absolutely no room for optimism going forward. It will be obvious Ed is a puppet just there to boost the PR for the Glazers, just like his predecessor.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> It's truly horrendous. This was a make or break summer and so far it's been nothing short of a train wreck. I also think it's beyond belied that the injury issues never ever go away. It's a fucking epidemic at United. Herrera and Shaw have barely had an injury throughout their career. They haven't played 60 minutes between them and they're both out for multiple weeks. Hargreaves was dead on about those fuckers.
> 
> The Mata signing, I think we all drank the cool aid because he was so brilliant (and likeable) at Chelsea, Even the RVP signing to an extent (You could argue the title was worth it). But it was absurd that we keep loading up in certain areas while completely ignoring most positions. Rush was saying our squad was weak earlier, which is true, yet it's actually got too many options in certain areas as it is. Our depth at CB and striker has killed the development of Jones/Smalling/Welbeck/Hernandez IMO. At least with the former the players were already in place, but we've actively created problems with the young strikers.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Hummels, Vidal, Di Maria incoming.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

This is like that meltdown in the wwe section for Jack Swagger losing a match.

It's just a wolbock, guis


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> It's truly horrendous. This was a make or break summer and so far it's been nothing short of a train wreck. I also think it's beyond belied that the injury issues never ever go away. It's a fucking epidemic at United. Herrera and Shaw have barely had an injury throughout their career. They haven't played 60 minutes between them and they're both out for multiple weeks. Hargreaves was dead on about those fuckers.
> 
> The Mata signing, I think we all drank the cool aid because he was so brilliant (and likeable) at Chelsea, Even the RVP signing to an extent (You could argue the title was worth it). But it was absurd that we keep loading up in certain areas while completely ignoring most positions. Rush was saying our squad was weak earlier, which is true, yet it's actually got too many options in certain areas as it is. Our depth at CB and striker has killed the development of Jones/Smalling/Welbeck/Hernandez IMO. At least with the former the players were already in place, but we've actively created problems with the young strikers.
> 
> ...



Imo a CB and CM should have been signed before kagawa or mata were even considered, I say cb because smalling and jones weren't either developing like many thought or playing enough at cb together or one with evans we kept relying on one or both of vidic/rio so we should have gotten another experienced top tier or tier below cb especially since we could see vidic and rio were coming to the end.

As for CM we all know that story, besides herrera we haven't signed one since 07 and he was a sicknote.

Winger also i think we should have tried for one over kagawa especially with RVP coming in.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> This is like that meltdown in the wwe section for Jack Swagger losing a match.
> 
> It's just a wolbock, guis


The discussion between myself and jet has nothing to do with welbeck on my part it's the amateurish transfer policy, compare it to bayerns or even chelsea ffs who have made a ton of money on unwanted players while improving their squad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> Don't worry. Hummels, Vidal, Di Maria incoming.


Di Maria I'm genuinely expecting at this point.

It has to happen. Has to.

There's seemingly no competition to sign an unhappy world class player. If it doesn't happen, or if we dick around and allow someone else to come in (much more likely) then Woodward must resign. He can't state that we have £100m+ to spend on any one player, say "watch this space" and then just sign Rojo while ignoring a player who Van Gaal said BY NAME, that we lack/need. Untenable position if he does that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Di Maria I'm genuinely expecting at this point.
> 
> It has to happen. Has to.
> 
> There's seemingly no competition to sign an unhappy world class player. If it doesn't happen, or if we dick around and allow someone else to come in (much more likely) then Woodward must resign. He can't state that we have £100m+ to spend on any one player, say "watch this space" and then just sign Rojo while ignoring a player who Van Gaal said BY NAME, that we lack/need. Untenable position if he does that.


So looking forward to you ending the window with Nigel de Jong.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Saint Dick said:


> So looking forward to you ending the window with Nigel de Jong.


Massive improvement on cleverley, anderson, fellaini and the fletcher that showed up against swansea.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Really?


Yes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ok. Good for you.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Thanks.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Gerrard v Balotelli is going to be amusing


Why, breh?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Imo a CB and CM should have been signed before kagawa or mata were even considered, I say cb because smalling and jones weren't either developing like many thought or playing enough at cb together or one with evans we kept relying on one or both of vidic/rio so we should have gotten another experienced top tier or tier below cb especially since we could see vidic and rio were coming to the end.
> 
> As for CM we all know that story, besides herrera we haven't signed one since 07 and he was a sicknote.
> 
> Winger also i think we should have tried for one over kagawa especially with RVP coming in.


Wingers I can excuse. No one saw Valencia forgetting how to play football two years ago. That was some Space Jam shit. Nani was our best player 3 years ago, while he was never the most reliable guy, he was far from a problem. We did sign a winger before Kagawa, the year before, and he's a fucking travesty. 

I honestly think towards the end Ferguson became obsessed with the short term and lost sight of what was happening down the line. The fact that we had the best possible solution to our midfield crisis UNDER CONTRACT and allowed him to walk out says it all. He signed and even played young players but never really committed to developing them.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Massive improvement on cleverley, anderson, fellaini and the fletcher that showed up against swansea.


Which is what makes it so good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Wingers I can excuse. No one saw Valencia forgetting how to play football two years ago. That was some Space Jam shit. Nani was our best player 3 years ago, while he was never the most reliable guy, he was far from a problem. We did sign a winger before Kagawa, the year before, and he's a fucking travesty.
> 
> I honestly think towards the end Ferguson became obsessed with the short term and lost sight of what was happening down the line. The fact that we had the best possible solution to our midfield crisis UNDER CONTRACT and allowed him to walk out says it all. He signed and even played young players but never really committed to developing them.



Believe it or not some united fans think our squad is fine and are blaming the way it looks on injuries :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Believe it or not some united fans think our squad is fine and are blaming the way it looks on injuries :lol


Which might make some sense if we didn't lose two for every one that comes back.

Our first 11 is made up of very good players, but it's filled with inevitable injuries and lacks any sort of pace, which Welbeck was excellent at providing.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why are all the United fans losing their shit because Welbeck is going? I really don't get all the hype.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Why are all the United fans losing their shit because Welbeck is going? I really don't get all the hype.


Welbeck is just the straw that broke the camels back so to speak. The main motive behind United fans going crazy is an utterly disastrous transfer window which to this point in time has seen little to no strengthening of key positions in the first team and absolutely NO strengthening of the overall squad or bench; and this is all after Woodward has promised they've got mega-cash to spend and if needed up to £100m could be spent on 1 player. 

Welbeck leaving does NOTHING for them. It might not have the same impact as Herrera or Mata or Rooney walking out, but it's still a pretty silly loss for them when they're lacking depth already. Just further unnecessary weakening of the squad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Why are all the United fans losing their shit because Welbeck is going? I really don't get all the hype.


All? you sure about that?

And he has no hype.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Even with personal feelings aside, I'd take Welbeck over Rooney. 

Rooney's fucking awful with everything he does 95% of the time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Even with personal feelings aside, I'd take Welbeck over Rooney.
> 
> Rooney's fucking awful with everything he does 95% of the time.


Welbeck is easily replaceable, selling him or anyone isn't the problem for me it's the overall transfer activity and "policy" glazers either don't cough up the cash and when they spend money it's mostly on the wrong type of player.

And for the record rooney over welbeck anyday of the week, except after a prozzie shag session.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Even with personal feelings aside, I'd take Welbeck over Rooney.
> 
> Rooney's fucking awful with everything he does 95% of the time.


I'm as big a Welbeck fan as any but there's no denying that Rooney is a lot more valuable to the team than Welbz

Even on a bad day, which is pretty often these days, Rooney can produce a piece of magic like an incredible goal or a brilliant pass - Welbeck has yet to do that for us. And when he's on form he's one of the best players in the league. When Welbeck has a bad game he is pretty much non-existent throughout the entire match, and his good games are nowhere near as effective as Rooney's


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> But yeah fuck woody, moyes and the glazers.


I bet Woodward spends most of the day in his office listening to that while spinning around on a swivel chair.



Irish Jet said:


> It's truly horrendous. This was a make or break summer and so far it's been nothing short of a train wreck. I also think it's beyond belied that the injury issues never ever go away. It's a fucking epidemic at United. Herrera and Shaw have barely had an injury throughout their career. They haven't played 60 minutes between them and they're both out for multiple weeks. Hargreaves was dead on about those fuckers.


It is the backroom staff, it has to be. These injury problems have been here from Fergie's time to Moyes and now Van Gaal. Sack the lot of them.



Irish Jet said:


> Even with personal feelings aside, I'd take Welbeck over Rooney.
> 
> Rooney's fucking awful with everything he does 95% of the time.


Those right wing passes though...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Slient Alarm said:


> Those right wing passes though...


:lol

That must be why Valencia gets so many games despite his awful form! Rooney must have worked it into his contract that Valencia must play every game possible so he has somebody to ping the ball out wide to because we all know Valencia can't leave the right side of the pitch or else he malfunctions


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm not a fan of Ed Woodward and after all the shit he spouted several weeks ago he has so far failed to deliver and yet again United are going through an awful summer transfer window and already making reservations for the players to visit the rehabilitation facilities. That and with the news about Welbeck possibly leaving, it hasn't been a great week being a United supporter.

I usually like to give my opinions on these sort of things but I'm going to wait until the transfer window closes to see where we are with players in and players out. Once the dust has settled, the smoke has cleared then we'll know if we'll be okay for the season or if the club is run by fucking donkeys, has inherited a cheap rape-face cunt as the man in charge of our transfer dealings and if we are going to be a club embracing the zombie football.

Like I said though... I'll wait.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

https://twitter.com/WadeBarrett/status/493605916202110976

lol great call


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm not a fan of Ed Woodward and after all the shit he spouted several weeks ago he has so far failed to deliver and yet again United are going through an awful summer transfer window and already making reservations for the players to visit the rehabilitation facilities. That and with the news about Welbeck possibly leaving, it hasn't been a great week being a United supporter.
> 
> I usually like to give my opinions on these sort of things but *I'm going to wait until the transfer window closes to see where we are with players in and players out*. Once the dust has settled, the smoke has cleared then we'll know if we'll be okay for the season or if the club is run by fucking donkeys, has inherited a cheap rape-face cunt as the man in charge of our transfer dealings and if we are going to be a club embracing the zombie football.
> 
> Like I said though... I'll wait.


What's going to realistically happen in a week, to be honest? Give in to the rage and join the Woodward despising dark side.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You'll probably get a big money buy. Di Maria seems the likely one, especially considering PSG have said they can't because they blew a load of cash on Luiz.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> The discussion between myself and jet has nothing to do with welbeck on my part it's the amateurish transfer policy, compare it to bayerns or even chelsea ffs who have made a ton of money on unwanted players while improving their squad.


Same. Swagger losing was just the last stimulus for everyone to pile on WWE creative (which people knew sucked all along).

And you're kidding about Bayern, right? We sell for prices well under the market value and only turn profit during these windows because of shrewd deals (Robben, Mandzu, Dante, Rode, Lewy, Bernat etc.) Doing this also allows us the odd extravagant deal like Javi Martinez.

We sold two of the best BuLi strikers in recent memory (Gomez and Mandzukic) for a combined price of 40 million euros. Sold a world class midfielder for 30 million (including add ons).

It's not just Bayern even. BuLi sides rarely price players over the market value.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You guys.

I'm starting to think Arsene isn't going to add top class defensive mid or striker.

:jose


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hasn't it been like a week since all the United fans (plus those scummy Chelsea fans like Rockhead) put United top 4 in their predictions? :hayden3



Mikey Damage said:


> You guys.
> 
> I'm starting to think Arsene isn't going to add top class defensive mid or striker.
> 
> :jose


You mirin Studge/Balo/Lambert Mikey? :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rickie Lambert in French is pronounced Oliver Giroud. So not him. 



@DeanLDN22 said:


> Arsenal fans get angry at Giroud just by watching other strikers. It's that deep


Pretty much.

I'd kill for either Balo or Sturridge. We should have jumped all over Danny, and his £12m asking price.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Gaal's come out and basically said the Welbeck story is just guess work by the media.

I wouldn't be happy with him leaving, so hopefully LVG indeed keeps him.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Slient Alarm said:


> What's going to realistically happen in a week, to be honest? Give in to the rage and join the Woodward despising dark side.


No! I mustn't! I vowed after Moyes tenure as Manager and me ripping on him for 5 months straight that I would be a more positive person. I will remain a positive person, I shall be a better person... until... August 31st.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Maria to United by next week. #ITK


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Di Maria to United by next week. #ITK


SAUCE?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I CANNOT SAY


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why are we signing Eto'o AND Balotelli?

We don't need Eto'o, is there that big a chance the Balotelli deal will fall through?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Good to see spanish media linking di Maria with united, get him in and perhaps a couple more, and then get rid of some of the deadwood


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ian Wright said Di Maria wouldn't be all that in the PL.

OH SHIT.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> Van Gaal's come out and basically said the Welbeck story is just guess work by the media.
> 
> I wouldn't be happy with him leaving, so hopefully LVG indeed keeps him.


He said that he knew what he told Danny and Danny knew what he told him. If there was no truth in it, he'd have shot it down.



united_07 said:


> Good to see spanish media linking di Maria with united, get him in and perhaps a couple more, and then get rid of some of the deadwood


He's been linked to United for about a month now by Spanish and English newspapers. What's the difference? If you all still dick around rather than just paying up, then you're not going to get him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Gaal basically confirmed it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Multiple sources running Benatia to Bayern for 30 mio.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> He's been linked to United for about a month now by Spanish and English newspapers. What's the difference? If you all still dick around rather than just paying up, then you're not going to get him.


a month ago they were saying he was going to PSG, Marca are saying discussions are well underway, fee of around £50m


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Never thought I'd be disappointed to see us rejecting a bid for Rhodes and saying he's not for sale.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Maybe the bids are taking so long because Ed is using courier pigeon and isn't up-to-date with the advanced technology around him. Surely that's a plausible explanation we can give him for these late transfers. See, this is me being positive and trying to defend him... you know what, this being positive whilst the club is in turmoil at the moment is going quite well... maybe it will last beyond August 31st... maybe...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> a month ago they were saying he was going to PSG, Marca are saying discussions are well underway, fee of around £50m


We've been hearing all sorts of reports about different players for a while. Spanish media was all over Cuadrado to United (Who I'd still love btw), everyone said Vidal to United. Nothing seems to materialise. Marca are basically Madrid's PR machine, they put out what the club wants to put out. Wouldn't shock me if they're trying to alert other clubs more than anything.

Not shocked to see Bayern getting deals done quickly and smoothly. 



Nige™;38720338 said:


> Never thought I'd be disappointed to see us rejecting a bid for Rhodes and saying he's not for sale.


You are?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> You are?


He's very limited, which is why he's not been chosen for Scotland and the likes of McCormack have.

It was a great offer (£11.5m) for him, especially given how we massively overspent on him originally and the sell on clause Huddersfield have, and we need to improve our finances, big time. I doubt we'll get an offer like that for him again tbh, and we're not going up in a million years under Bowyer. We have Gestede now, who's the top scorer in the Championship for 2014, and we got him for like £150k.

If we spent even £2m on Chris Wood as a replacement, it would've been fantastic business. Even spending it on a couple of defenders, which we badly need and going for Bamford on loan, or Wilson from you lot for the season would make for a better all round squad.

Since bringing in Cairney, Conway & Gestede, we're not a one man team anymore and he's been fairly disappointing for a lot of the year. Rhodes would need incredible service to score 15 goals in the Premier League, as good a goalscorer as he is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Some big knee-jerk overreactions over the last couple of pages. Nothing has changed. We're leaving it late but we always were. New manager taking pre-season to identify sales and areas to sign new players + Woodward. If we're still in the same position in 10 days time then fair enough. We'll definitely sign someone even if it is a big money marquee panic but like Di Maria. The annoying thing is depth isn't hard to attract. Song shouldn't be hard to get in at CM and Sandro has been for sale all summer. Both shouldn't be hard deals to get done. Finding someone who can be a 2nd choice LB shouldn't be hard. There's enough of them out there. We don't need another big money signing like Shaw. Target someone like Nagatomo who is an ideal back up LB who should be easy to attract for a fair price from Inter. Granted signing a world class CM is tough but depth in defence shouldn't be at all. There's still lots of time to get deals done though. A week is a long time in a transfer window.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Some big knee-jerk overreactions over the last couple of pages. Nothing has changed. We're leaving it late but we always were. New manager taking pre-season to identify sales and areas to sign new players + Woodward. If we're still in the same position in 10 days time then fair enough. We'll definitely sign someone even if it is a big money marquee panic but like Di Maria. The annoying thing is depth isn't hard to attract. Song shouldn't be hard to get in at CM and Sandro has been for sale all summer. Both shouldn't be hard deals to get done. Finding someone who can be a 2nd choice LB shouldn't be hard. There's enough of them out there. We don't need another big money signing like Shaw. Target someone like Nagatomo who is an ideal back up LB who should be easy to attract for a fair price from Inter. Granted signing a world class CM is tough but depth in defence shouldn't be at all. There's still lots of time to get deals done though. A week is a long time in a transfer window.*


LvG has said Rojo can play left back, so im guessing he'll be used as a back up LB


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Some big knee-jerk overreactions over the last couple of pages. Nothing has changed. We're leaving it late but we always were. New manager taking pre-season to identify sales and areas to sign new players + Woodward. If we're still in the same position in 10 days time then fair enough. We'll definitely sign someone even if it is a big money marquee panic but like Di Maria. The annoying thing is depth isn't hard to attract. Song shouldn't be hard to get in at CM and Sandro has been for sale all summer. Both shouldn't be hard deals to get done. Finding someone who can be a 2nd choice LB shouldn't be hard. There's enough of them out there. We don't need another big money signing like Shaw. Target someone like Nagatomo who is an ideal back up LB who should be easy to attract for a fair price from Inter. Granted signing a world class CM is tough but depth in defence shouldn't be at all. There's still lots of time to get deals done though. A week is a long time in a transfer window.*


I'm pretty sure my reaction is centred around Welbeck being told he can leave, which if true, is a fucking joke.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*And what if Shaw and Evans are both injured again? Rojo fills in at CB and we have no LB again.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm pretty sure my reaction is centred around Welbeck being told he can leave, which if true, is a fucking joke.


*You're not 100% sure of the cause of your own reactions?

I'm just saying that 2 days ago everyone in here was hopeful and now suddenly because of a rumour about Welbeck leaving our season is over already.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *You're not 100% sure of the cause of your own reactions?
> 
> I'm just saying that 2 days ago everyone in here was hopeful and now suddenly because of a rumour about Welbeck leaving our season is over already.*


SEMANTICS. I'm pretty sure I'm 100% positive.

I'm not saying our season is over. We'll still finish ahead of Liverpool, obviously. But it's genuinely pissing me off that we'd treat Welbeck like that. The guy has been excellent when played in his position, and has remained selfless and done a job whenever he's been forced out of position. What pisses me off even more is the contrast between how he's been treated and how Rooney's been treated.

We're not even really allowing him to push on in his career. Not allowed to join a "top 6" club, because apparently we're worried about Spurs now.



Liam Miller said:


> Welbeck is easily replaceable, selling him or anyone isn't the problem for me it's the overall transfer activity and "policy" glazers either don't cough up the cash and when they spend money it's mostly on the wrong type of player.
> 
> And for the record rooney over welbeck anyday of the week, except after a prozzie shag session.


I don't think Welbeck is easily replaceable.

We wouldn't even need to replace Rooney. We have two players in the squad significantly better than him in his two favourite positions. Ironically Rooney was a world class #10 until he wore the #10. He's not even close to Mata in that role and isn't as technically consistent as RVP up front. Rooney is not that good. That contract is going to be a huge problem for us for a long time. 



.christopher. said:


> I'm as big a Welbeck fan as any but there's no denying that Rooney is a lot more valuable to the team than Welbz
> 
> Even on a bad day, which is pretty often these days, Rooney can produce a piece of magic like an incredible goal or a brilliant pass - Welbeck has yet to do that for us. And when he's on form he's one of the best players in the league. When Welbeck has a bad game he is pretty much non-existent throughout the entire match, and his good games are nowhere near as effective as Rooney's


Except nearly every day is a bad day for Rooney these days. His general play is so far from where it should be it's ridiculous. Welbeck's rarely poor when played up front. He really struggles to get involved as a winger as a lot of strikers would. 

Rooney is a better finish and gets in better positions, but have another player in the squad better than Rooney at both.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Multiple sources running Benatia to Bayern for 30 mio.


Done deal, our director of football is arriving in Munich tomorrow :sad:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Hasn't it been like a week since all the United fans (plus those scummy Chelsea fans like Rockhead) put United top 4 in their predictions? :hayden3


Don't remind me, I'm already regretting it with all the United doom and gloom in this thread. Hutz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Multiple sources running Benatia to Bayern for 30 mio.





Λ Dandy Λ;38721322 said:


> Done deal, our director of football is arriving in Munich tomorrow :sad:


Disgusting news. More reason to hate Bayern, imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Disgusting news. More reason to hate Bayern, imo.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Disgusting news. More reason to hate Bayern, imo.


Well I hate Bayern just for that ****** who's sitting on their bench. But why the Benatia stuff would be a reason to hate them?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joe is just jealous. Jealous Joe.

:duck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Jelly Joe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;38722546 said:


> Well I hate Bayern just for that ****** who's sitting on their bench. But why the Benatia stuff would be a reason to hate them?


Because I like Totti and I want Benatia to stay and enhance Totti's chance of winning the Serie A.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bayern to edge the Bundesliga title by a mere 30 or 40 points this season.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Because I like Totti and I want Benatia to stay and enhance Totti's chance of winning the Serie A.


Well if we get Chiriches or Nastasic we still have a ch...

:sad:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Slient Alarm said:


> Bayern to edge the Bundesliga title by a mere 30 or 40 points this season.


You think it'll be that close?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Developing: Podolski to Juventus.

He's not even in London, anymore. Was in Cologne today to watch Koln's match.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Guillem Balague @GuillemBalague · 2m
> Things finally moving about di María: meetings (agents, clubs) will take place early nxt wk. He has chosen United
> 
> Guillem Balague @GuillemBalague · 2m
> ...


not going to get too excited, it is Balague after all


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










I'm intrigued.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> not going to get too excited, it is Balague after all


Nope nope not happening.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

CRISTIANO THE BOSS

Punching bitches and setting up a glorious reunion in 2015. What a man.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> CRISTIANO THE BOSS
> 
> Punching bitches and setting up a glorious reunion in 2015. What a man.


Poor you once you realise.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

where is singapur? Is that where Pjanjic is from?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Predictable turn around by the United fanbase on here.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

must qualify for CL

sell podolski

buy khedira

buy manolas

call it a day. we need a forward, but there is no one left that is realistic. reus, ha. cavani, nope. falcao, lol. 

julian draxler? jackson martinez?

i wish we got in on josip drmic, so bad.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> not going to get too excited, it is Balague after all


Ian ladyman of the daily mail is also saying tonight that heard same thing & reading tweet saying his source isn't same as Skysports/Ballugae source also Daniel Taylor said the same type things both 2 journo who would know far more about what going on at club behind the scenes then most do. 

Di Maria still wouldnt solve lot of our issues but go some way solve our lack of real pace up top on flanks also mean play a 4-3-3 with Di Maria on one side & Adnan on the other which something to be very excited about if your Manchester United fan. Fee is meant be £48m/€60m maybe with add on/bonuses going towards the £56m/€70m mark. I saw early this week some rumours that Di Maria wants around €8m/£6.4m net a year which something we can comfortably offer to someone of caliber of di Maria very happy if can pull thus deal off & fitting player to wear no7 shirt for us from now on.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Predictable turn around by the United fanbase on here.


Let them, i know what's up :moyes2


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> must qualify for CL
> 
> sell podolski
> 
> ...


Jackson Martinez apparently close to a deal with Milan. Could see him chosing Arsenal over Milan though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal vs United who can panic buy the most in a week.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Praying for an Angel here.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> Arsenal vs United who can panic buy the most in a week.


Wouldn't call Di Maria a panic buy :draper2 
Dude's world class.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't think Arsenal need a striker. They have Giroud as plan A, and all of Campbell, Walcott and Sanchez can play CF.

A defensive mid on the other hand seems a necessity.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> I don't think Arsenal need a striker. They have Giroud as plan A, and all of Campbell, Walcott and Sanchez can play CF.
> 
> A defensive mid on the other hand seems a necessity.


DM and 4th CB are priorities IMO.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> I don't think Arsenal need a striker. They have Giroud as plan A, and all of Campbell, Walcott and Sanchez can play CF.
> 
> A defensive mid on the other hand seems a necessity.


Thoughts on Drmic? Seems just like what Arsenal needs (before Bayer bought him)...

I'm not sure Sanchez can play CF.

Theo and Campbell? Sure. I'll give them chances.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Wouldn't call Di Maria a panic buy :draper2
> Dude's world class.


So is Ozil but that didn't stp the media. Honestly United buying Di Maria would be an inspired signing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Drmic was really good last season. More of a right place, right time kinda player. Didn't start over Kießling today, but between the two Leverkusen strikers, I think Kießling would be a better fit at Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Rumor: Giroud suffered some ligament damage today.


If he's out for awhile, then we have to buy someone. No way can go through the season without a real striker (sit down, Sanogo).

I would fully expect us to hijack that Jackson Martinez deal. And see what Akpom can do. It might be his time...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

di maria is utd's robinho

a flexing of financial muscle to prove they can attract the best. doesn't really fit in if van gaal decides to keep playing 3-5-2, definitely does if it goes to 4-3-3. utd still need about 3-4 signings though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

what about negredo if he's available, or good ol' donny?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> di maria is utd's robinho
> 
> a flexing of financial muscle to prove they can attract the best. doesn't really fit in if van gaal decides to keep playing 3-5-2, definitely does if it goes to 4-3-3. utd still need about 3-4 signings though.


One more CB and another CM if Di Maria signs, would also say right back.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> what about negredo if he's available, or good ol' donny?


I'd love Negredo at Arsenal. He can hold the ball up decently (like Giroud) but he's also faster and more clinical. He's underutilized at City IMO and he'd be a great buy for Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd pay £35m for Negredo.

More than his asking price, but such a need now...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

With Giroud's injury, it *may* seem likely that we sign a striker. Bony anyone? I don't think Wenger will go over the top with the transfer fee.

We desperately need a DM though.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Razor King said:


> With Giroud's injury, it *may* seem likely that we sign a striker. Bony anyone? I don't think Wenger will go over the top with the transfer fee.
> 
> We desperately need a DM though.


I honestly feel like we may get Khedira in the end. Add in Manolas and Bony and we'd be set.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'd pay £35m for Negredo.
> 
> More than his asking price, but such a need now...


:welbeck or hernandez.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LOL at comparing Di Maria to fucking Robinho.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Maria is the type of signing we should have made over kagawa and mata aka a quality winger and not someone to shoehorn into the 11.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> I honestly feel like we may get Khedira in the end. Add in Manolas and Bony and we'd be set.


I think we get Manolas. Pretty confident in that.

After that...I'm not sure. I'd very happy with adding Khedira, Manolas, and Bony.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

United applying a £60m piece of paper to some massive cracks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we sign Di Maria, then we're surely going to have to change tactics. Di Maria won't fit in the current formation.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at comparing Di Maria to fucking Robinho.


hardly surprising you can't grasp the point


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Predictable turn around by the United fanbase on here.


I've not turned around.

I was intrigued for about 5 minutes before I realised we're just a puppet for Madrid to force PSG into action. Not a hope we're spending £50+ million on a player.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> di maria is utd's robinho
> 
> a flexing of financial muscle to prove they can attract the best. doesn't really fit in if van gaal decides to keep playing 3-5-2, definitely does if it goes to 4-3-3. utd still need about 3-4 signings though.


I like Robinho purely for that fact, he was the first, we needed a big name merc to start the influx. he made no bones he got more money, he was the marquee name that City needed for Europe to take notice. Oi we have a shit load of cash, a 10 year plan, and we're building something... He started ok, but meh, it was a needed 'Name' 

But Man U fans going nuts over Di Maria is a weird one for me, if they sign him, this will be the 3rd window on the bounce they have spent 30mil on a player who best postion in no 10, in a roaming role. Which there Captain at 300k a week, and their best prospect (Adnan) play in.. Di Maria will make 5 no 10s. (Roon/Kagawa/Mata/Adnan/Fellani) all best in the hole.. fuck knows what formation LVG has in mind next..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Maria is a natural winger. 

He also has pace which we desperately lack. The signing makes perfect sense.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^Also played CM for Real last season as I remember and was great there. So it's not like Di Maria is lacking in versatility.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> Di Maria is a natural winger.
> 
> He also has pace which we desperately lack. The signing makes perfect sense.


He doesn't solve a single problem. Infact if anything he adds another. How do you get Rooney, RVP, Mata & Di Maria in one team?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> He doesn't solve a single problem. Infact if anything he adds another. How do you get Rooney, RVP, Mata & Di Maria in one team?


Exactly. Should've been Khedira. A natural central midfielder is desperately needed. The current crop are either injured or not up to standard. Di Maria as part of a central partnership behind Mata will be a bit soft.

Is Di Maria going to play wing back? What happens to Shaw then? If Van Gaal abandons his 3-5-2, I can see something like this working:

De Gea
Rafael/Smalling - Jones - Rojo/Evans - Shaw/Rojo
Fletcher - Herrera/Cleverley/Carrick
Rooney/Januzaj - Mata - Di Maria
Rooney/RVP​


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> He doesn't solve a single problem. Infact if anything he adds another. How do you get Rooney, RVP, Mata & Di Maria in one team?


You drop one of them and play Januzaj and Di Maria on the wings.

How does he not solve the problem of having absolutely no pace in the side. He's easily the most dynamic player in the squad right away.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Can we sign De Jong plz

Relatively inexpensive for a position we desperately need strengthening in.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^Also played CM for Real last season as I remember and was great there. So it's not like Di Maria is lacking in versatility.


He was awesome as a CMF. Was like seeing the rebirth of the mezz'ala from the 70/80...pace, dribbling, stamina, even long passing. Yet he wouldn't fit in a 3-5-2.



ArnoldTricky said:


> He doesn't solve a single problem. Infact if anything he adds another. How do you get Rooney, RVP, Mata & Di Maria in one team?


4-2-3-1 with two strong CMFS/DMF. And watch any defence in the world shitting their pants against that line of AMFs and that striker.

(and the opposition's striker lmfaoing when they read UTD backline on the formation).


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Maria will be a great signing but we still need more players.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

van Gaal has been praised for changing the formation to suit the players. So now he brings in a player where he will now have to rechange the formation and upset one player (Mata or Rooney - let's cut to the chase and say Mata). I know Di Maria is absolute quality, but how about you get your flooring and walls sorted, before putting up the decoration. Dumb club and I hope they fail.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mata is probably the best player in the world that no-one seems to actually want.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If i remember rightly van Gaal has said he has had to play the current formation as he didnt have good enough wingers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> van Gaal has been praised for changing the formation to suit the players. So now he brings in a player where he will now have to rechange the formation and upset one player (Mata or Rooney - let's cut to the chase and say Mata). I know Di Maria is absolute quality, but how about you get your flooring and walls sorted, before putting up the decoration. Dumb club and I hope they fail.


This doesn't really make sense.

When RVP/Rooney/Mata have been on the field at the same time we've been pretty terrible. It's not that they're not good players, they're just all so similar and there's no pace at all. 

Tying ourselves to Rooney was the huge mistake United made. We have to work around that fuck up from now on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He did. But it still made sense, because it fit in the three best players in their correct position. But anyway, that is beside the point. I don't get how Khedira can be rejecting contracts, ready to move, but United who has a gaping hole the size of Mrs. Sasquatch's cunt in midfield decides to go after Di Maria first.

If the news was that this was a double deal for both players, I would have stood up and applauded Ed Woodward. But I guess Khedria, the player that you actually NEED is not a sexy enough name for United at this moment. "Look at us, we can bring Di Maria to our club. We can buy stars, look at us! Ok, PSG nor City can afford him due to FFP sanctions, Chelsea can't bring in anymore foreign players, he can't go to Barca or Atletico and Arsenal already bought Sanchez... But we still beat them ALL to him! We really did!"



Irish Jet said:


> This doesn't really make sense.
> 
> When RVP/Rooney/Mata have been on the field at the same time we've been pretty terrible. It's not that they're not good players, they're just all so similar and there's no pace at all.
> 
> Tying ourselves to Rooney was the huge mistake United made. We have to work around that fuck up from now on.


They have not been on the same pitch under van Gaal, thus they haven't been in their correct positions together.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> If i remember rightly van Gaal has said he has had to play the current formation as he didnt have good enough wingers


Well with Di Maria I'd assume he and Januzaj would start and United would go 4-3-3. That being said I'm not as pessimistic about Di Maria in a 3-5-2 as others are. He can play CM and 3-5-2s need CMs. And not necessarily holding midfielders either, more a box-to-box which I've every confidence a player like Di Maria could pull off while we're trying to sort out a 4-3-3.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;38737466 said:


> He was awesome as a CMF. Was like seeing the rebirth of the mezz'ala from the 70/80...pace, dribbling, stamina, even long passing. Yet he wouldn't fit in a 3-5-2.


Might not be ideal but the fact he can play a damn good CMF means he could probably pull off a 3-5-2 which needs good CMs (without a dependence on defensive minded midfielders). Hell he's so good he'd probably get away with WB. Obviously the intention with bringing Di Maria is we play 4-3-3 but even with Di Maria we'd likely need another player or 2 to use it as our primary formation (and actually get away with it. We're short on CMs). Right now I don't see Di Maria's arrival forcing Van Gaal to immediately change formation, not while our midfield isn't quite sorted yet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I hope you do keep the same formation and play Di Maria and Herrera as the 2 against us, City and Liverpool. Pls God let that happen.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Might not be ideal but the fact he can play a damn good CMF means he could probably pull off a 3-5-2 which needs good CMs (without a dependence on defensive minded midfielders). Hell he's so good he'd probably get away with WB. Obviously the intention with bringing Di Maria is we play 4-3-3 but even with Di Maria we'd likely need another player or 2 to use it as our primary formation (and actually get away with it. We're short on CMs). Right now I don't see Di Maria's arrival forcing Van Gaal to immediately change formation, not while our midfield isn't quite sorted yet.


Not in Van Gaal's system. You play 3-5-2 either like Conte (very high line of midfield and a deep-lying playmaker) or like Mazzarri/Van Gaal. United's case is the latter, and Di Maria is not suited for that: you need 2 very complete midfielders who are strong with and without the ball, and who primarly play through the centre as wing-backs do 80% of the offensive work on the flanks.

Di Maria is good for 4-3-3, where he is the link between the full back and the winger and can burn the flank down when the other two players pull a marker away (like it used to happen with him, Ronaldo and Coentrao) and have space in the field to dictate the play, as 1 opposition midfielder is on the other playmaker (Modric) and the whole opposition defence is concerned about the strikers (players like Ronaldo, Benzema and Bale). Noone of this is gonna happen in United.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Gaal said weeks ago he isn't playing 4-3-3 because he didn't have a winger or wingers for it which is as bad as the midfield at this point when young, adnan and valencia are your only real options. It might end up a poor signing but at this point who gives a shit. Could sign Xabi Alonso and Bastian next week and i'm sure the non united lot will have something to say about it.

Carry on lads.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Santi to Athletico Madrid

Mata to Arsenal

Or just Mata to Athletico. 

Nah?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It won't be a poor signing. Di Maria can't be poor. But there's just some clear pressing needs that need to be sorted. But they're not the fancy positions, so Woodward and co aren't bothered.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> It won't be a poor signing. Di Maria can't be poor. But there's just some clear pressing needs that need to be sorted. But they're not the fancy positions, so Woodward and co aren't bothered.


Well maybe them other positions will nearly be sorted next week if you believe the 2-3 more coming in, maybe van gaal is waiting for strootman next season i understand there is no gaurentee in that.

Trust me i'd love a top class CM or CB in first but if a top winger is coming in then that's fine with me, as i don't see this 3-5-2 lasting anyway if he gets who he wants next week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> He did. But it still made sense, because it fit in the three best players in their correct position. But anyway, that is beside the point. I don't get how Khedira can be rejecting contracts, ready to move, but United who has a gaping hole the size of Mrs. Sasquatch's cunt in midfield decides to go after Di Maria first.
> 
> If the news was that this was a double deal for both players, I would have stood up and applauded Ed Woodward. But I guess Khedria, the player that you actually NEED is not a sexy enough name for United at this moment. "Look at us, we can bring Di Maria to our club. We can buy stars, look at us! Ok, PSG nor City can afford him due to FFP sanctions, Chelsea can't bring in anymore foreign players, he can't go to Barca or Atletico and Arsenal already bought Sanchez... But we still beat them ALL to him! We really did!"
> 
> ...


According to Ballague Khedira is actually happy to stay and test the market when his contracts runs out, which would be retarded IMO. Khedira would be a brilliant signing for so many teams, but something seems to be preventing it - His injury perhaps, I don't know, but we're not alone in not pushing for him. 

I think we probably are going to get a midfielder. I think we were willing to give Fletcher a chance in the first few weeks (and of course we're now forced to play him anyways) and we did bring in Herrera assuming he would partner Carrick. Strongly linked in the papers with Blind and De Jong, two signings who would actually make a lot of sense and shouldn't cost huge money. 

The thing is we DO need Di Maria. We have one competent winger in the squad and he's 19. We're crying out for a dynamic attacking player with pace in the squad. Yes it may mean that one of the "big 3" up front may have to be dropped, but I'm pretty sure Mata was signed with the intention of selling RVP anyways. There so little pace in that group and I've always been concerned how it would work. LVG is going to have to get his balls out again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

No one is after Di Maria but yourselves as well. Doesn't make him a bad player.

You DON'T need Di Maria, because he's not filling one of the gaping holes in your formation. You can bring up that you are only using that formation because you have no quality wingers all you want, but the point is you used that formation in preseason and have spent all that time and planning on trying to adapt to that formation. Before getting in the players to at least fill those holes in the team and squad, you're looking at something flashy and shiny which will blow up all the plans that you have gone through.

If you make the other signings that you DO actually need, then fair play. But until then, it's hilarious to see what your club prioritises. I hope he is the last signing, so then I don't have to worry about Chelsea' place in the top 4.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Some really full on lunatic posts in here. "Di Maria" solves nothing probably coming from the same people who bash our wingers all the time. Lel at people thinking you have to submit your formation at the start of the season and stick it to it for every single game. We were playing 3-5-2 because the squad was unbalanced and that made the best use of all of our best players at the time. Di Maria will now be one of our best players so we'll adapt to a formation which again makes the best out of our best assets at the club. That's probably 4-3-3 with a CB dropping out and one of Rooney/Mata either dropping out of being shunted out wide. The obvious answer is drop Rooney but yeah. A front 4 of Di Maria/Mata/Januzaj/RVP is brilliant. Rooney probably forces Mata and Januzaj to rotate in and out though. But injuries will happen and like every one has been telling us, we need quality depth. Now we're looking at one of Mata/Rooney/Januzaj rotating in and out of the team we're idiots apparently. Well make your minds up. 

"Robinho signing" is on the ball in the point it makes even if they player sadly makes it look a silly phrase if you don't understand the context. He's absolutely the marquee signing I said we'd target this morning. He's not the solution to all our problems or even filling the biggest void in our team but this is about more than just signing a great player, it's about image and all that. If Khedira is going then we surely have to pick him up too. Like I said before judge the window at the end of it or you'll look silly. If we don't sign the depth needed by then then fine, rant away, you have cause. 

Also who was it who spent all summer long saying we won't sign anyone from Madrid because we never sign from Real? :millhouse*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wouldn't pay too much attention to those reports saying there will be more signings next week.

If we get Di Maria, and it's unlikely, then that's it for the summer. And I can't really be pissy about it either because it'll be about £125 million spent. The Glazers are probably shitting themselves with rage that they actually have to spend that much just to keep their prize pig slightly competitive.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> I hope you do keep the same formation and play Di Maria and Herrera as the 2 against us, City and Liverpool. Pls God let that happen.


I'd like to request Phil Jones starts too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Neck and neck between United fans and Arsenal fans in the 'least faith in their team signing a centre mid' competition.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

United can sign Di Maria. Class player but won't change a thing in the sense that their defense/CMs are still utter shite and they have no depth. Still though, got to admire the club that knows all its shortcomings and still splashes 70 mil on someone who isn't overly needed rather than using that 70 mil to get a couple of players to fill the glaring gaps in their side :hayden3


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I don't know United's depth very well (except that it's pretty bad), but looking over the top players, I'd probably advocate a 4-2-3-1 ahead of a 4-3-3. I know Madrid did well with Di Maria at CM, but that was with Ronaldo/Bale/Benzema up front and Modric/Alonso in the middle. The quality of players is vastly different.

De Gea
Rafael - Jones/Smalling - Evans/Rojo - Shaw/Rojo
Herrera - Carrick/Fletcher/Fallaini/New CM
Di Maria - Mata/Rooney/Kagawa - Januzaj
RvP/Rooney​
This to me looks to get the best out of the players available and offers the most flexibility in rotation.



Mikey Damage said:


> Santi to Athletico Madrid
> 
> Mata to Arsenal
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have another #10 at Arsenal when Wenger isn't even playing a #10 position.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Where has this idea that United dont need another winger come from, literally the only attacking threat we have on the wing is Januzaj. Nani has gone, looks like Zaha will follow, and Young and Valencia are shite.

If a couple more players are brought in as well as di maria for instance Blind and a central midfielder, then really should be getting rid of the likes of anderson, fellaini, hernandez, kagawa plus zaha and powell on loan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we can't get rid of Anderson right now, Herrera and Carrick are out, leaving us with Clev/Ando/Fletch as our only CM options right now, be suicide. doubt that LVG will bring in Pearson or someone else from the youth side to fill in either. he's on the last year of his contract anyway, might aswell just keep him around as back up


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, but it costs extra to make seats big enough for Anderson on the bench.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kagawa won't be sold.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

City to counter offer for Di Maria?? 

That's top notch banter from the Mancs. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

can't afford him, have no interest in him

duncan castles just trying to get angry utd fans to click his links to get money


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> I wouldn't have another #10 at Arsenal when Wenger isn't even playing a #10 position.


Even though we have arguably the best #10 in the world in the squad. We all laughed at Moyes for buying Mata (another guy you could argue as the best #10 in the world, or at least could have at the time) and then sticking him out right to accommodate Wooney, but Wenger sticking Ozil out left so he can shoehorn Wilshere into the system is pretty daft as well. He'll go back to 4-2-3-1 whenever Jack next stubs his toe.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal's squad has a lot of tactical flexibility with the personnel they have, but Wenger doesn't seem to be able to identify his best system. Ramsay and Giroud are probably the only 2 who shine in the current setup.

Btw, where is Rosicky?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wenger just seems desperate to get the best out of Wilshere IMO, which is understandable considering what he was a few years ago. I'd probably have 4 players from that squad in that position before him and Ozil the obvious first choice.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, where is Rosicky?

Anyway, Podolski to Juventus/Wolfsburg/NYC FC/NY Red Bulls

Villa - Podolski - Lampard on one squad?

:banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Btw, where is Rosicky?


I have no idea. I thought he might've went with him out left yesterday to offset Coleman (and I thought he might've went with Alexis right to offset Baines, since those two are going to give you the most defensive cover of all our attackers), but I don't even know if he was in the squad.

Ancelotti confirmed in a press conference that Di Maria has said his goodbyes. Also says the situation with Khedira has been "resolved" and he's now happy to stay.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Khedira staying at Real.

Falcao to Juventus on loan. 

Llorente to Valencia (not sure if buy/loan)

Porto signed some guy to replace Jackson Martinez

Milan want Campbell on loan (fuck off)

Giroud ankle injury not serious


also

HUGE NEWS PER TWITTER





















































































































we bought Ozil and Alexis for the same price that United bought Di Maria





























































:duck


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mikey Damage ITK.

Watch out Moz.

:agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd like to see some fire come from this Welbeck smoke.

Welbeck and Manolas would be a nice way to end this window.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Highest fee I've heard for Di Maria is £63m. Alexis and Ozil cost £77m combined.

Di Maria is better than both too.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'd like to see some fire come from this Welbeck smoke.
> 
> Welbeck and Manolas would be a nice way to end this window.


Manolas would be the most important signing for Arsenal. He's quite young and was impressive in the world cup.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Arsenal's squad has a lot of tactical flexibility with the personnel they have, but Wenger doesn't seem to be able to identify his best system. Ramsay and Giroud are probably the only 2 who shine in the current setup.
> 
> Btw, where is Rosicky?


Wenger doesn't really change his system/tactics though. We're playing this 4-1-4-1 to accommodate Wilshere and it's stagnated our overall game. We lack any sort of incision and haven't been at our creative best. Also, it makes no sense to play Ozil on the left. We're not the German NT.

Rozza plays as a CAM when Ozil isn't fit or on the wings. We haven't played with a CAM this season (thus far) and on the wings, Sanchez, Cazorla, and Chamberlain have been playing, which is why we've seen less of him. It's still too early into the season, but Wenger should consider using Rosicky more. For his age, he has bundles of energy, a directness, and drives us forward when nothing seems to be working.

The sad part is that we needed a striker and a dm at the start of the window and we still haven't addressed that. I'll accept not getting a striker, but no dm is madness. We've basically replaced, more than added this window: Debuchy for Sagna, Chambers for Verms, Ospina for Fabs, and Sanchez for Podolski. Apart from Sanchez who's a near world class addition, we haven't upgraded at all. Manolas and DM would change that though. Still hoping for a deadline day signing; hopefully, it's a DM.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

£75M for Di Maria. Lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

HEY ARNOLD

(great show)

gfy


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> HEY ARNOLD
> 
> (great show)
> 
> gfy


:agree:

Di Maria will be worth every penny


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Won't get you top four.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> £75M for Di Maria. Lol.


Trevor Francis was a record British transfer fee of £1 million in 1979. Di Maria £75 million now. At that rate I calculate a player going for £5 billion by 2049.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

where is £75m coming from?? from what i've seen its around £60m including all add ons


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Pretty sure 75m is in Euros you muppet. *


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Whatever. Not the signing Utd need and huge fee.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*We have the money to spend so who cares how much it is. You're a raving lunatic if you think he doesn't improve our team in any way and we still have time to sign the other players we need.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You're probably still a centre back, a right back and a top, top central midfielder short of the top 4.

That isn't happening within a week.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Italian press: United offered 10 million for De Jong.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> You're probably still a centre back, a right back and a top, top central midfielder short of the top 4.
> 
> That isn't happening within a week.


*Teams sign that many players on deadline day alone, lel at it not being possible to happen within a week. First choice we're fine other than maybe CM. It's just depth which I'm pretty sure you're not referring to.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;38762906 said:


> Italian press: United offered 10 million for De Jong.


Would be a fucking brilliant signing. 

Anyone who says we don't need Di Maria is either trolling or stupid. That front 3 does not work and it will have to be changed with or without Di Maria.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 5m
> Van Gaal was also asked if Kagawa could play central midfield. "I have tried him there . . he couldn't perform my wishes."


looks like Kagawa could be on his way out, mata, rooney and januzaj ahead of him in the no 10 position




> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 8m
> Van Gaal mentioned Vidal/Messi in press conference as well as on TV. Messi felt like a joke. Vidal maybe a message to board?


LvG named dropped di maria a few weeks ago


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Vidal Herrera
Di Maria Mata Januzaj
Messi​
get excited


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Vidal Herrera
> Di Maria Mata Januzaj
> Messi​
> get excited


cant see the captain being too happy about that, drop messi to the bench and then you're talking


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Vidal were to happen it would have happened. I'd be more than happy with a De Jong/Blind/Song in there right now. Genuinely can't get worse than Cleverley/Fletcher.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> If Vidal were to happen it would have happened. I'd be more than happy with a De Jong/Blind/Song in there right now. Genuinely can't get worse than Cleverley/Fletcher.


and signing di maria for £63m wont make the bargaining position for vidal any easier


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> and signing di maria for £63m wont make the bargaining position for vidal any easier


I don't even think we're in for him. I think there was some interest but it died pretty early for whatever reason (presumably his knee injury). The Di Maria transfer being dragged out makes sense, this one does not. He's too much of a high profile player to make a late decision on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sky Sports straight up asked him if LvG liked Di Maria.

It's not as if LvG came out and name dropped him personally.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ROUSEY said:


> Sky Sports straight up asked him if LvG liked Di Maria.
> 
> It's not as if LvG came out and name dropped him personally.


nah a few weeks ago in a press conference he said he was playing 3-5-2 as he didnt have wingers good enough 'like cristiano ronaldo or di maria'


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's amusing that we have a 17 year old kid better than all of United's CM options (well maybe not Herrera).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal too. Gedion Zelalem walks in ahead of everyone, save Herrera. 

:westbrook2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> It's amusing that we have a 17 year old kid better than all of United's CM options (well maybe not Herrera).














Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal too. Gedion Zelalem walks in ahead of everyone, save Herrera.
> 
> :westbrook2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Maria is without a doudt a talented player and as such will improve you lot immensely. That being said, I'm not sold on him being used as defensive support on whatever side he'll play on (has he played the wide man in a 3-5-2 before and been a liability defensively?). You'll need to put a relatively defensive minded cm (De Jong is a good shout here) on his side to mitigate the potential problems in that area. If they get both a decent cm and Di Maria then it's a swell window all-round.

But Balotelli though. Not getting too excited since happiness angers Jo "literally Pol Pot" el


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Di Maria is not going to be played as a WB


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> But Balotelli though. Not getting too excited since happiness angers Jo "literally Pol Pot" el


Not about anger, lad. Basically there's the smart Liverpool fans who think that this transfer is a huge risk - it'll either be fantastic or a disaster, no in between. Then there's the ones, the RAWK type you could say, that think anything Liverpool do is "excellent".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Di Maria is without a doudt a talented player and as such will improve you lot immensely. That being said, I'm not sold on him being used as defensive support on whatever side he'll play on (has he played the wide man in a 3-5-2 before and been a liability defensively?). You'll need to put a relatively defensive minded cm (De Jong is a good shout here) on his side to mitigate the potential problems in that area. If they get both a decent cm and Di Maria then it's a swell window all-round.
> 
> But Balotelli though. Not getting too excited since happiness angers Jo "literally Pol Pot" el


Unless he's playing as a CM which he wont be, then Di Maria will be anything but a defensive liability.

He works incredibly hard with and without the ball.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wonder if Mata will be begging us to bring him back when he's stuck on the wing :hmm:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joel Pot :lel

I have come around on the selling of Mata. We were and are fine without him. He can take Potato Salahd's spot if he wants to play on a BETTER WING. Would have preferred to see him go to PSG or some other club abroad, so I didn't have to see him suffer, oh well.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Not about anger, lad. Basically there's the smart Liverpool fans who think that this transfer is a huge risk - it'll either be fantastic or a disaster, no in between. Then there's the ones, the RAWK type you could say, that think anything Liverpool do is "excellent".


For 16 million I'm more than willing to take that risk. It's a pittance compared to what similar calibre players goes for these days.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

There's a reason why the price is so low.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The reason being Milan are panicking because they're not in the Champions League and are losing money hand over fist.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> There's a reason why the price is so low.


True, but compared to the Downings and the Carrolls of the past few years nothing short of him lighting Melwood on fire would make me want the club to stay away. I recognize that there's a myriad of risks and baggage that comes with him but the potential reward is too tempting not to try and go after.

I'll take a striker whose problems are associated with what Mario does over the racism and biting that Suarez got up to while at the club.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

You only say the last line because Suarez is gone, but deep down you know that is not true.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> You only say the last line because Suarez is gone, but deep down you know that is not true.


Wait... what? Are you saying I'd rather have a player with Suarez problems rather than one with Mario problems cause that's not what I was going for :lmao If you're referring to a preference to a player with Suarez quality but also his issues in comparison to Balotelli than it's no question that I'd pick a Suarez over a Balotelli. Luis is a top 3 talent in the world and I'd do terrible things to see him play for us again but his continual bad behaviour (racism, biting) was a major hindrance (putting that lightly) and not something I'd like to have associated with the club again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> You're probably still a centre back, a right back and a top, top central midfielder short of the top 4.
> 
> That isn't happening within a week.


we have a right back named Rafael, who is better than any of Pool's options there (Johnson, Manquillo, Flanagan) thank you very much

plus we have ANDERSON to save us in central mid :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> we have a right back named Rafael, who is better than any of Pool's options there (Johnson, Manquillo, Flanagan) thank you very much
> 
> plus we have ANDERSON to save us in central mid :side:


Someone's obsessed with Liverpool.

:brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Never knew Reney was an avid watcher of Atletico B and the Spanish U20 team. :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ok sure BULK, Manquillo is all of a sudden really good coz he joined you guys

unk2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I never said he was. I'm bowing to your superior knowledge of the Spanish U20 team. :brodgers


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Sky Sports Football @SkyFootball · 6m
> Angel Di Maria will fly in at lunchtime to undergo a medical ahead of a British record £63.9m move to Man Utd.


:moyes2


Also telegraph are saying there is still interest in Vidal, but the fall back option is de jong


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Did I miss Sandro leaving Spurs despite being transfer listed? Why the fuck would we want De Jong over him? Or even Song who I'm sure would leave now Barca have CBs and Mascherano can move up to cover Busquets. Still take De Jong over what we have though duh.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cause van Gaal knows De Jong and can fully trust him.

What would the United fans first choice XI be when you sign Di Maria? You can also use "new CM" in the line up. Oh and you have to have Rooney in it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

did we buy benatia yet


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

de jong wouldn't dare join utd.

he's much better than people give him credit for though. we never replaced his coverage of the back 4 until this window, and we struggled without it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Why wouldn't he?

I'll be honest I thought he was a few years older than he actually is.

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Jones Shaw

"New CM" Herrara

Januzaj Rooney Di Maria

RVP​
Obviously I'd have Mata ahead of Rooney but it's not happening. Mata would still get plenty of starts with the rotation among that top 4. Only other issue is picking 2 out of Jones/Smalling/Evans at CB but I'd go with Jones/Smalling as I think they have the most potential. As a first choice XI that's easy top 4 quality.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *As a first choice XI that's easy top 4 quality.*


Pity your bench is average as fuaaaaaaaaaaark :brodgers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Hank Scorpio said:


> For 16 million I'm more than willing to take that risk. It's a pittance compared to what similar calibre players goes for these days.


If Borini goes for £14m, then the risk is at least diluted a bit too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That centre back partnership is coming to a relegation battling team near you in 2017.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Song would be awesome, as would De Jong. Song's got age on his side and bundles of energy, but de Jong would compliment Herrera that little bit more IMO.



Hank Scorpio said:


> For 16 million I'm more than willing to take that risk. It's a pittance compared to what similar calibre players goes for these days.


Yeah it's insane. I laugh my head off at Hull being willing to pay £12m for Jordan Rhodes. Unfortunately it looks like Venky's are keeping him to appease the fans who are too shortsighted to see the benefits of selling him and how our team's grown not to rely on him.

Cairney, Conway & Gestede have been fabulous additions, and Gestede's outscoring JR. 13 in his last 12 league games and top scorer in the league in 2014. Sell him and look at bringing in Bamford (probably on loan) or a James Wilson & Sam Gallagher, on loan too. Chris Wood permanently would be great too but we need money to spend on defenders, and we're not buying players if we don't sell Rhodes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *Why wouldn't he?
> 
> I'll be honest I thought he was a few years older than he actually is.
> 
> ...


because he's not a piece of shit that would break my heart


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Pity your bench is average as fuaaaaaaaaaaark :brodgers


The bench would actually be very strong - Lindegaard, Evans, Rojo, Carrick, Kagawa, Mata, Welbeck. 

But they'll be injured along with half of that team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Nige, do you all play with two up top that would allow Bamford to start if he joined you and Rhodes was sold?

I'm really surprised Bamford and Lewis Baker haven't landed at one of the Championship promotion chasers yet.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Cause van Gaal knows De Jong and can fully trust him.
> 
> What would the United fans first choice XI be when you sign Di Maria? You can also use "new CM" in the line up. Oh and you have to have Rooney in it.


DdG
Rafael Jones Evans Shaw
New CM Herrera
Di Maria Rooney Adnan
RvP

Would be I guess the ideal line up under said conditions but Mata would be starting 11 in the hole if you ask most Manchester United fans on their own ideal starting 11 not Rooney. As I've said many times I don't believe Rooney is a no10 while Mata is & in that formation have 2 wide players either side who have pace, flair & dribbling skills to help mata out so can start threading balls to them & space open up for mata in middle for him to start working his magic as I would say most fans rather Rooney be on the bench.

Also serious questions marks over CF anyone who saw yesterday game would seen lack of pace from both RvP & Rooney both players have different qualities but in today game pace is everything & wasnt till Welbeck came on that had any of it up top & his willing work defence & stretch the game a bit more. Hope yesterday game changed LvG mind about Welbeck if rumours were true as I really don't want LvG to sell him because as far as I'm concerned hopefully chicha goes instead of him.

Thought Jones as did Blackett had good games yesterday know not saying much but two of better players in a dire game of football & far worse players for us yesterday then those 2 so should be singled out as having bad games. But our defence is way to deep nowadays so need find solutions to that as not many of defenders seem happy to bring ball out deep & play higher up the pitch. Blackett & Jones appear want to, Smalling looks uncomfortable playing ball out & playing high. Fit Evans would be useful & Rojo is unknown but way he plays at CB at sporting Lisbon suggests likes playing high up bring ball out & playing aggressive style high up the pitch & got bit pace to something LvG likes but unknown quality & amount of yellow & red cards picked up speaks for itself & reading what people said about lack of positional sense at times when playing cb also is a bit worrying.

But the quality in depth we have now is worryingly poor if we could buy a cm or 2 before this window shuts that would help us out a lot along with Di Maria but still wouldn't address our issues of depth in wide areas, cm or rb. The Lack of games we will have this season means can use less players now but amount injuries had so far to key members of our starting 11 has meant had use lesser players instead exposing our weak squad depth & it showed us up badly so far. If all our key players were fit then have a good starting 11 IMO it just what lies underneath that in this squad which is a big concern.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Nige, do you all play with two up top that would allow Bamford to start if he joined you and Rhodes was sold?
> 
> I'm really surprised Bamford and Lewis Baker haven't landed at one of the Championship promotion chasers yet.


Yeah we do. Gestede plays with Rhodes. Gestede's become so legit, 13 in 12, top Championship scorer in 2014. It's taken the pressure off Rhodes and Gestede's a great foil for him. Rudy can do everything. He's a big guy, fabulous in the air but is good with his feet too. Bamford would certainly benefit playing with him.

It's largely due to Rudy that I'm happy for us to cash in on Rhodes. £12m is insane and Rudy has more to his game, that unlike Rhodes, he wouldn't be a risk for Premier League clubs. I'd definitely rather have Rudy than Rhodes tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Pity your bench is average as fuaaaaaaaaaaark :brodgers


*So is yours :draper2*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Irish Jet said:


> The bench would actually be very strong - Lindegaard, Evans, Rojo, Carrick, Kagawa, Mata, Welbeck.
> 
> But they'll be injured along with half of that team.


Mata aside, where is quality? :brodgers



Seabs said:


> *So is yours :draper2*


far better than yours :duck


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rush said:


> Mata aside, where is quality? :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> *far better than yours* :duck


:duck

only a delirious Pool fan could think that, like yourself


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Podolski been sold yet?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Nige, do you all play with two up top that would allow Bamford to start if he joined you and Rhodes was sold?
> 
> I'm really surprised Bamford and Lewis Baker haven't landed at one of the Championship promotion chasers yet.


Thought Bamford was going to Middlesbrough?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

It's his most likely destination, but it is strange that it hasn't happened yet, knowing how close Mourinho and Karanka are.

Liverpool confirm Balotelli's signing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Lean conformation, nice form as well


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

well he's had plenty of clubs to practice it at


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton are in negotiations with Manchester United regarding a loan deal for Danny Welbeck (SkySports) 

Everloan are back :brodgers :ken


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


>


:maury

Jfc.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Eto'o will sign a 2-year contract with Everton.

Eto'o - Lukaku

:brodgers


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> It's his most likely destination, but it is strange that it hasn't happened yet, knowing how close Mourinho and Karanka are.


He was knocking about on Saturday, sat with Lascelles before the match started. Assuming he's a regular to home matches when he's not playing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Renegade™ said:


> :duck
> 
> only a delirious Pool fan could think that, like yourself


lel. keep being a delusional United muppet Adam. Makes it that much more amusing when your team does shit.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> did we buy benatia yet


Seems to be going back and forth between Bayern and Roma. Tabloids just seem to be guessing at this point.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> Seems to be going back and forth between Bayern and Roma. Tabloids just seem to be guessing at this point.


Problem for you guys is: we always buy before we sell. Tomorrow we should seal Manolas and Basa, that would unlock Benatia. Here are saying the deal is pretty much done for 30.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

di Maria arriving at carrington, should be available for saturdays game against Burnley then.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I like how he brought Keysey along in the front there for some.....


















































advice.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> jamie jackson ‏@JamieJackson___ 2m
> Di Maria transfer now a formality is how #mufc view deal, medical to come, personal terms and etc basically done. Fee £59.7m





> David McDonnell ‏@DiscoMirror 3m
> Fee of £59.7m agreed between Real and Man Utd for Di Maria, pending medical. Transfer now a formality #MUFC


a bit less than the £75m the daily mail is still trying to claim


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Why is Chris Foy driving the car?



united_07 said:


> a bit less than the £75m the daily mail is still trying to claim


Could be more in installments.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

A mid table side signing Di Maria, well done Ed on this one.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So a team won the title, spent ~£200m in the following 15 months and have wound up with a team where either Fletcher or Carrick is still first choice?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Knowing the Daily Mail they just did what Arnold did and quoted the Euros price in £.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Well done Ed? If Ed couldn't seal this signing, then he may as well had just given up on life. Madrid ready to sell him since he wants to go and he's now a squad player for them, no other club were interested due to different reasons and it's a British record.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> So a team won the title, spent ~£200m in the following 15 months and have wound up with a team where either Fletcher or Carrick is still first choice?


Not to mention the back-line.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Well done Ed? If Ed couldn't seal this signing, then he may as well had just given up on life. Madrid ready to sell him since he wants to go and he's now a squad player for them, no other club were interested due to different reasons and it's a British record.


This. If any other big club made an offer Di Maria wouldn't be going to United. Simple as that. That doesn't make it any less of a coup for them but people really shouldn't be acting like if Woodward pulled off some sort of transfer masterstroke.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Sshhh. Arise King Ed, now work some magic and flog young and cleverley to some muppets.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Let's not pretend United aren't still a massive club. They're playing shit. Have been for upwards of 12 months. To pretend there's no appeal in playing for United would be fucking retarded.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Let's not pretend United aren't still a massive club. They're playing shit. Have been for upwards of 12 months. To pretend there's no appeal in playing for United would be fucking retarded.


Nonsense mate tiny unappealing club. Nobody wants to play for united unless it's last resort or they fear what Ed would do to their family, only two reasons.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Giroud out for 3 months? 

Let the mad scramble begin.

Remy is probably ours, eh?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Giroud out for 3 months?
> 
> Let the mad scramble begin.
> 
> Remy is probably ours, eh?












_Henry, are you busy?_


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Let's not pretend United aren't still a massive club. They're playing shit. Have been for upwards of 12 months. To pretend there's no appeal in playing for United would be fucking retarded.


Did someone try to suggest that?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Greg O'Keeffe ‏@GregOK 1m
Samuel Eto'o is a goer. Joining #Everton this week. Unlikely Daniel Welbeck will be joining him at Goodison however either on loan or perm.

IT'S ON

It still seems mad that Eto'o is joining Everton even if he is 33 and will be largely an impact sub/cup player/Europa starter.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Adam Forshaw to Wigan is ON for £4m.

Everton will receive £2m from the 50% sell on clause. :yum:

EDIT: completely forgot I already posted a few hours ago. *bans self*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That is just inexcusable, Moz.

Apparently Alexis is carrying a knock now as well. Although that was Veysey that said it so idk. Us and United should just enter the disabled league and be done with it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bayern would join too. Luckily for us, we have enormous talent on the bench to cope.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

FC Bayern English ‏@FCBayernEN 1m

DONE DEAL: #FCBayern and @OfficialASRoma have agreed the transfer of MEHDI BENATIA (27)! Defensive ace set to sign a 5-year contract.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:sad:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










Considering BuLi has an extended winter break, he won't even miss much of the season b/c of AFCON (I think).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*sigh*

Manolas better be good.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pretty much completes Bayern's team. Outstanding signing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/calc...a-the-clubs-reached-an-agreement-the-details/



> Bayern Munich close the deal for Benatia, while Roma acquire Manolas. The Moroccan will take the medical tomorrow and will start his new adventure in Bundesliga. The clubs reached an agreement on a €26M fee plus €4M add-ons: €30M in total, as Roma’s management wanted. Benatia will sign a five-year contract and will earn €4M per year.


Basically the same as Kroos' sale. Our backline (w/o injuries) should be

Alaba----------------------------Lahm
-------Benatia---Javi---Boateng


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Goku said:


> http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/calc...a-the-clubs-reached-an-agreement-the-details/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Lahm was playing CDM for Bayern nowadays?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, Bastian and Javi are both out. When everybody's fit, the central positions should be filled by Piggy and Thiago (Hojbjerg/Gaudino/Rode)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

€30m (not even upfront) and €4m per season to the player? That's really cheap. Bayern just robbed Roma. Really jealous right now.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Manolas better be good.


Should be, you're still losing something if you sell Benatia tho. And we still need a CB.



Goku said:


> http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/calc...a-the-clubs-reached-an-agreement-the-details/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit.

Would play Boateng on the left tho. Much better left foot than Benatia.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

8*D












> Angel Di Maria said: "I am absolutely delighted to be joining Manchester United. I have thoroughly enjoyed my time in Spain and there were a lot of clubs interested in me, but United is the only club that I would have left Real Madrid for.
> 
> "Louis van Gaal is a fantastic coach with a proven track record of success and I am impressed by the vision and determination everyone has to get this club back to the top – where it belongs. I now just cannot wait to get started."
> 
> ...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The positive vibes continue...

Fantastic signing! Now get a defensive midfielder!


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> but United is the only club that I would have left Real Madrid for.


Lying bastard.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










WOODWARD, now get a couple more in


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Smoking Man said:


> Lying bastard.


Says who.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Smoking Man said:


> Lying bastard.


interview from 2009



> “Since I was 13 or 14 years old, I’ve been telling my mother and my father that my dream is to play some day for Manchester United,"
> 
> “When I was a little boy I watched Arsenal games as well, but Manchester United always dazzled me most.”


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> 8*D


ugly little git isnt he


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Let's be honest here, he would have said that with any club he joined, let's not be silly here. But he's just signed for United, so obviously he's going to say things fans want to hear. It's the same when Cesc joined us. United fans need to stop getting up tight. No one is saying he's horrified at joining one of the biggest clubs in the world.

REDEAD :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yes i am back from my summer internship at ISIS training camp

go whatever club i support


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Everton confirm Eto'o has signed on a 2 year deal.


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Says who.





united_07 said:


> interview from 2009


When he joined Benfica it was reported that he said he hoped to end up at Chelsea one day.

However my comment was just tongue in cheek. He'd have said the same thing no matter who he ended up at.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Or.

Just maybe on this one.

He may be telling the truth. He looks trustworthy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

can everton take torres off our hands too


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Vader said:


> Or.
> 
> Just maybe on this one.
> 
> He may be telling the truth. *He looks trustworthy.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Michael Dawson to Hull official, played pretty good for Spurs two years back, was a liability last season however, still good pick up for Hull, they gain a player with a lot of experience at the backline.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ROUSEY said:


>


:bow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

di maria is just a city reject (twice)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

What the fuck is up with Eto'o's hair?

Having more of a soft spot for Everton, now that they have two former Chelsea strikers, and Atsu on loan. Hopefully Chelsea-lite can give other top teams a hard time. Eto'o used to only score at the Bridge, but this time it won't feel as good Hutz.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Eto'o rejected offers from AC Milan, AS Roma & teams in Qatar who were willing to pay him double (£100K+ p/w) than what Everton are paying him(£55K-£60K)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Eto'o rejected offers from AC Milan, AS Roma & teams in Qatar who were willing to pay him double (£100K+ p/w) than what Everton are paying him(£55K-£60K)


Pretty impressive to have him at the club with those wages, at Anzhi he got 350k a week :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Wasn't he on something like £9m a season at Anzhi, or something equally outrageous? 

I suppose when you've been earning money like that then eventually money isn't the deciding factor and he can basically choose where to play for a year or two without being motivated by big money. 

He still got a nice signing on fee, mind..


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Oh man, we are going to miss Di María enaldo

but that cunt of Perez was looking for a new toy for this season and Di María clearly deserved the salary he was wishing for.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

wait, he got an offer from roma?

so then whyd he choose everton? if they offered more money and unlike milan, CL fitba?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



reDREDD said:


> wait, he got an offer from roma?
> 
> so then whyd he choose everton? if they offered more money and unlike milan, CL fitba?


To stay in England and in a good league, I assume.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> What the fuck is up with Eto'o's hair?


I have a thesis on player's hairstyle affecting their playing abilty.
So we shall see.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Going for Cavani with a £50m bid, or looking at a loan on Falcao.

...

:ti


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Wasn't he on something like £9m a season at Anzhi, or something equally outrageous?
> 
> I suppose when you've been earning money like that then eventually money isn't the deciding factor and he can basically choose where to play for a year or two without being motivated by big money.
> 
> He still got a nice signing on fee, mind..


20 million euros after taxes, crazy numbers


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Manolas better be good.


He is better than Benatia.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Going for Cavani with a £50m bid, or looking at a loan on Falcao.
> 
> ...
> 
> :ti


So you're going to sign M'baye Niang for £9m then.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



lax5150 said:


> He is better than Benatia.


:duck


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Zigic to Arsenal potentially:sodone


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



lax5150 said:


> He is better than Benatia.


:duck


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Chelsea gets 25mil for Torres it will go down as the single greatest transfer window in history.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Celtic have signed Wakaso Mubarek from Rubin Kazan on a season-long loan. (SkySports)

Valencia have been offered Shinji Kagawa by Manchester United according to SkySports. Decision to be made on Thurs.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Van Ginkel apparently turned down a loan move to Milan. He wants to fight for a spot at Chelsea. Good luck, not sure how much game time he will get, I hope he gets something out of this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> 08-27, 19:43 Kiz imagine if van ginkel turns down milan :lmao


well fuck it was only a joke #ITK

for reference that's 6 hours ago


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

He'll get game time. Maybe not as much as he would want, but we need 5 centre mids to select from. Glad he's staying.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



















Fek :sad:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

For a while I had Arsenal to finish second.

Now that they're resorting to signing a 34-year-old wage thief in Zigic, they could easily drop out of the top four along with United.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alonso to Bayern :bush

Didn't see this coming.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Because they're interested in a player who would probably make a handful of subs appearances at best for them? Great analysis genius.

Also probably just his agent trying to make some extra cash on a new deal somewhere.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Star-Lord said:


> *Celtic have signed Wakaso Mubarek from Rubin Kazan on a season-long loan. (SkySports)*
> 
> Valencia have been offered Shinji Kagawa by Manchester United according to SkySports. Decision to be made on Thurs.


4 loans and Craig Gordon as a free agent while Dynamo Kiev are getting Teodorczyk :no:

Scepovic deal better go through


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*










vidal next please!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

United have placed bids for vidal, alonso and zlatan or atleast that is what i'm going to believe from now on, when you see fletch and cleverley i'll be fapping away to vidal and xabi.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

we ricky alvarez now maybe i guess


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> we ricky alvarez now maybe i guess


good signing! how'd you manage that one!?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

After linking Vidal yesterday, it now seems most of the fairly reliable journalist are now linking Carvalho with United.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> Fabrizio Romano @FabrizioRomano · 22m
> 
> Ricky #Alvarez to Sunderland: €1M for loan this year, buy clause for €11M on june #SAFC



buy clause only goes through if we stay up. honestly don't know that much about him but he's got a highlight vid on youtube so he must be boss


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Saw play against Spurs in Europa either last year or the year before and he was the worst player on the pitch, no idea what he's been like since then.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> After linking Vidal yesterday, it now seems most of the fairly reliable journalist are now linking Carvalho with United.


You mean the player we could have gotten two months ago?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is that Inter's Alvarez?

I know he was tearing up Serie A and seemed to have put it together at the start of last year, before falling back into inconsistency. Mazzarri didn't really seem to fancy the flair players, in the 2nd half of the season at least. He's a like a greedier and incredibly inconsistent Ozil. At his best he's brilliant though, have a feeling he'll struggle in the PL. 

Arsenal were in for him too the time Inter got him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Shepard said:


> buy clause only goes through if we stay up. honestly don't know that much about him but he's got a highlight vid on youtube so he must be boss


He isn't very good. Might be a good signing for the mackems though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i remember when arsene wouldn't spend money on him....

arsene knows best.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ricky is a god on my inter game on fm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Too bad this is real life Kiz


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Kiz is scouting with big Davey in the transfer bunker. :moyes2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:shrug

just let me manage him


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Velvet Skybox said:


> For a while I had Arsenal to finish second.
> 
> *Now that they're resorting to signing a 34-year-old wage thief in Zigic, they could easily drop out of the top four along with United.*


You know what's funnier than the rumors? The fact that people are buying that bullshit. You know what's even funnier? People still thinking Arsenal will drop out of the Top 4.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Xevoz said:


> You know what's funnier than the rumors? The fact that people are buying that bullshit. You know what's even funnier? People still thinking Arsenal will drop out of the Top 4.


Let em hate


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

LOLARSENAL


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If Giroud had only gotten injured a couple of days earlier we could have gotten Eto'o. I have no idea who we'll get now. Maybe we'll keep Podolski, but Eto'o would have been really sweet.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ESPN FC ‏@ESPNFC 8m
BREAKING: Bayern Munich have confirmed they have reached an agreement with Xabi Alonso but a deal still has to be reached with Real Madrid



Impolite said:


> If Giroud had only gotten injured a couple of days earlier we could have gotten Eto'o. I have no idea who we'll get now. Maybe we'll keep Podolski, but Eto'o would have been really sweet.


Could have, but didn't.

Sniff it, liddddddd.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Λ Dandy Λ;38924522 said:


> Fek :sad:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Bin. You. Now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Xabi Alonso to Bayern would be weird, and tbh, probably not even needed? Bayern stocking up on dem Spaniards


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsene really admiring those Greeks. Went after Manolas, now going after Sokratis.

Except BvB want £25m. Arsene is just offering £15m.

Also, really sounds like Sanchez is going to be the striker. With Podolski, Campbell, Sanogo, and Theo as cover. No striker coming in. 

Reckless.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Don't know who we could even get up top at this stage. I doubt Wenger wants a CF. He sees Giroud, Sanchez, and Sanogo as his primary CFs, with Walcott, Podolski, and Campbell chipping in when needed. We could really do with a DM more than a ST right now. Arteta/Flamini vs. the biggies would be nightmarish.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alonso to Bayern is now confirmed.

Done deal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

is there any real movement on the joe allen story i heard about?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



King Kenny said:


> is there any real movement on the joe allen story i heard about?


What, to United? :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alonso's pretty much a stop gap, and a great one at that. Rode is obviously good, but Thiago is still out for a while and they lost Kroos. Xabi filling in at centre mid on Champions League nights and the like? Yeah, I'd be cool with that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Gotta take it as a sign that Costa has got injured before the window has closed. We've been fantastic with out finances all year, so FFP wise, the suits can't say much to us. Now it's time to go out and get another top striker. Sell Torres to Milanm subsidise the difference in wages and bring in Falcao.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

BBC are saying Valencia & Juve have submitted bids for Javier Hernandez.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

alonso and BENATIA, alright, alright


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*I'd be fine with him leaving at this stage and giving his spot off the bench to Wilson.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alonso to Bayern? Really? Fuck me this club is just treating the transfer window like a game of Footy Manager now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

elaborate

anyone could see bayern needed a strong, commanding cb. and with martinez going down, who can play cb, that need intensified. the martinez injury also means alonso makes sense.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Alonso is a great signing for any club. Still one of the best minds in the centre of the pitch and would walk into most teams.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Seabs said:


> *I'd be fine with him leaving at this stage and giving his spot off the bench to Wilson.*


Agreed fee touted about for selling Hernandez are €15m/£12m or around those figures. Wilson deserves to have chance in main team & rather someone whose been brought through academy like Wilson is given those chances . I have high hopes for him at this club & nice see him training with 1st team now for last 2 weeks & LvG wasn't afraid give him some game time v MK Dons either on Tues night.

James Ducker of the Times is saying that both Hull & Villa have tabled £8m offer to us for Tom Cleverley. Also Tom Percy of the telegragh has also been saying villa want Cleverley as well. Tom only has 1 year left on his current contract with us & is now 25 he needs go elsewhere & a move to either those 2 clubs makes sense for him to rebuild his career & £8m is a cracking price & offer that's to good for us say no to but if Tom is to leave surely we are after at least 2 CM? One to replace tom & another cm cos we are so weak in that area & looking at finding least 1 cm before this "reported' offers came in for Cleverly anyway. So it must surely mean now want 2 cm before the window closes as is no point selling Cleverley if not got a replacement in mind as we are already short of options in cm as it is.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I love you Villa if it's true.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Liam Miller said:


> I love you Villa if it's true.


Looks as if its true 



> SkySportsPeteO: Manchester United have accepted a bid from Aston Villa for Tom Cleverley.


So £8M seems to be the fee touted about by a few people again said it in my previous post its a deal to good to say no to. Hope the move works out for Tom as move elsewhere to another Premier League team was badly needed hope refinds his confidence again under Lambert.

Also kagawa name has been mentioned as next one to leave us on loan with Valencia & Dortmund mentioned & Zaha has gone back to palace on a season long loan today to. After the Int break be interesting see who is still at Manchester United & who is not seems like last few days of the window for us will be worth keeping a eye on one way or the other.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

eight million

tom cleverley 

that's a sackable offence


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lol, where is steamed hams? Interested in his thoughts on this.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> eight million
> 
> tom cleverley
> 
> that's a sackable offence


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ignore


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm convinced Villa want to be relegated. In a year where they're set to struggle, they sign Tom Cleverley? This looks set to be disastrous for them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao Cleverley


and get rid of Hernandez as well, been poor for a while now.


also LvG confirms there will be players coming in



> "I cannot say anything about that [the market] because it will raise the price," Van Gaal said. "The club shall come, like now with Di Maria, when the time is right to announce it.
> 
> "We cannot react to every rumour, but also, players shall go in the meantime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports in Spain are saying that Everton are close to signing Toby Alderweireld on loan.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ROUSEY said:


> Reports in Spain are saying that Everton are close to signing Toby Alderweireld on loan.


That's an insane signing for Everton if true.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'll spaff my load into the new year if it happens.

Distin has been struggling near the end of games all pre-season and against LCFC and Arsenal he made some key mistakes that cost us the win, so it'll be good to reserve Distin for cup games/Europe with the odd league game etc.

Hopefully if it comes off, he impresses and he takes over Jagielka next season who is now 32 and form a good partnership with Stones.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd happily take him at City in place of Nasty / Demi. He's a superb player. Lucky Everton if true.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And as I post that, Di Marzio posts on his website that he is close to Sunderland :lmao



> The Premier in the future, Toby Alderweireld is close to transfer to Sunderland. The Belgian defender , born in 1989 , the protagonist of a great season with Atletico Madrid is ready for the new adventure tinged English . Suitcase in hand , Alderweireld close to Sunderland.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> I'll spaff my load into the new year if it happens.
> 
> Distin has been struggling near the end of games all pre-season and against LCFC and Arsenal he made some key mistakes that cost us the win, so it'll be good to reserve Distin for cup games/Europe with the odd league game etc.
> 
> Hopefully if it comes off, he impresses and he takes over Jagielka next season who is now 32 and form a good partnership with Stones.


MORE BELGIANS!

Alderweireld is a great defender, centre back or right back. I'm pretty sure he can play leftback as well, really versatile. 

I'm hoping there's some kind of buy off clause in the loan contract.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ROUSEY said:


> I'll spaff my load into the new year if it happens.


The Moz nutsack must be pretty empty lately, what with Lukaku and Eto'o signing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*ROMMMMMMAAAAAA

ROMELU

ROMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ROMELUUUUUU

ROMMMMMAAAAAAA

ROMELU!

ROMELU LUKAKUUUUUUU..




















ROMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAA 

ROMELUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Is Cleverley to Villa confirmed?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cambiasso's gone to Leicester.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lots of rumours that the Falcao €20m loan deal to Madrid has been completed. Good Lord.

Godspeed, Liverpool.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Lots of rumours that the Falcao €20m loan deal to Madrid has been completed. Good Lord.
> 
> Godspeed, Liverpool.


It's okay, you'll attempt the CL, fail and blame the CL when you flop in the league after Costa gets banned for kicking off and Mourinho bottles it with his squad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We'll still beat you twice and probably have to gift wrap you the title in the end again though.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> We'll still beat you twice and probably have to gift wrap you the title in the end again though.


And we'll lift it whilst Mourinho moans and fails at mindgames.
No-one gives a shit about who beat who, all about lifting the title mate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Of course lifting it is the most important thing. And you couldn't have lifted it without Chelsea's help. Just like you couldn't lift the first one without United imploding and still needing goal difference to win it. For such a fantastic and superior squad, you haven't been able to dominate the league as United, Arsenal and Chelsea have managed during their title winning seasons. You always need a team to bail you out. But don't worry about that, because lifting it is the most important thing without a doubt.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Of course lifting it is the most important thing. And you couldn't have lifted it without Chelsea's help. Just like you couldn't lift the first one without United imploding and still needing goal difference to win it. For such a fantastic and superior squad, you haven't been able to dominate the league as United, Arsenal and Chelsea have managed during their title winning seasons. You always need a team to bail you out. But don't worry about that, because lifting it is the most important thing without a doubt.


Nah, we deserved our first one. We imploded and United deservedly imploded cos they're shite. 

The 2011/12 season, we dominated and United claweed through toe-to-toe with us and we dominated key games bar Chelsea this season gone. 

And ye, no-one cares about the journey. It's the reward that counts.

4 trophies in 3 years baby. What's Chelsea got? 2?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Never said you didn't deserve it. I go by the mantra of if you win it, you deserve it.

In 2011/12 you won on GD and were like 7pts or something like that behind in April. That =/= dominating, I'm afraid. And no one definitely dominated last year. 

But once again, I agree all that matters is the end result. Although, when people stack up impressive title wins, it's hard to place City high up any of those lists. Also, you're still lacking a title defence. And the League and FA Cup double. But you got plenty of time to sort that out, I'm sure (Y)

We have 3 in 3 years, I suppose. I prefer to look forward than backwards though.

Anyway, Roma have said Destro is 100% not for sale. So I don't have a clue who we will sign if the Torres to Milan transfer goes through. I said I want us to sign Falcao earlier, but I know we're not signing another big named striker. The market is pretty thin right now. Gonna be an anxious few days.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Joel said:


> Never said you didn't deserve it. I go by the mantra of if you win it, you deserve it.
> 
> In 2011/12 you won on GD and were like 7pts or something like that behind in April. That =/= dominating, I'm afraid. And no one definitely dominated last year.
> 
> ...


We did dominate with United though. 19 points clear of any other competitor such as Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool etc.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Cambiasso's gone to Leicester.


Yeah this surprised me. Great little coup for them though. Hopefully he can do a job for them.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> And as I post that, Di Marzio posts on his website that he is close to Sunderland :lmao


'Southampton in pole position for Toby Alderweireld'. Don't know who to believe at this point I'm hoping Everton.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

so if Clev goes, we will have 2 CM's in Ando and Fletch who are fit. god help us.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

^ we could always play di maria/powell at CM if need be

Pretty damn happy about Cleverley to AV. Glad those rumours of him being offered a better contract were false.

Kagawa to BVB is cool, too. Already way too many no.10's.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

even so, a midfield three of those 4 doesn't fill me with any confidence.

be a shame if Kagawa goes aswell, rather neither left until we get some CM's in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> I'd happily take him at City in place of Nasty / Demi. He's a superb player. Lucky Everton if true.


behave

demi and nasty are both much better players.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Manchester United @ManUtd · Jul 26
Tom Cleverley is with van Gaal & says: "I watched the Netherlands in the World Cup and I think I'm going to be his type of player." #mutour

:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Pete O'Rourke ‏@SkySportsPeteO 2m
Valencia have joined the chase for Manchester United midfielder Tom Cleverley. #MUFC #AVFC


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cleverley is not that bad of a player, and I say that as a Scotsman. He's just not good enough for a top club and he is never, ever an 8m player.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Get French Football ‏@GFN_France 40m

After PSG-Arsenal talks yesterday, a deal for Adrien Rabiot is closer than ever. Full story: http://bit.ly/1os1dsF #AFC #PSG


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

*Cleverley would do very well at a Hull or a Villa. He's by no means shit, he was just unlucky to be forced into being our first choice CM when he wasn't ready or good enough and now that's given him this reputation of being garbage which is unfair to him and it's clearly affecting his own game at this point too because he's been really bad since the whole hate campaign towards him being selected for club and country started.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

A midfield trio of Huddlestone in a deeper role to Cleverley & Livermore would be pretty good indeed. All English too!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Liverpool and Galatasaray have been told they will need to pay £4.3M for River Plate's highly rated young defender Eder Alvarez Balanta.

Huge bargain in my opinion. The kid has the potential and would fit well in Liverpool's defence.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

only 4.3 mil? sign him up. Rodgers doing my fm work for me :argh:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> behave
> 
> demi and nasty are both much better players.


Toby is better than Demi only for his age & speed. They're pretty similar in terms of defensive ability, although I think Demi reads the game a lot better.

Nasty, going to be one of the worlds best - but his injury and loss of form is concerning a bit, needs to be consistent but I wouldn't sacrifice Mangala or Komps for Ald. Kompany, Mangala, Alderweireld and Nastasic is a frightening set of CB's.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Daily Mail website is saying Dortmund have agreed to buy back Kagawa for £8 million.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Daniel Taylor @DTguardian · 52m
Latest info from #MUFC - and always reluctant to post these - is that there will be nothing happening with them and Vidal/Carvalho

:sparker



Rush said:


> only 4.3 mil? sign him up. Rodgers doing my fm work for me :argh:


Rus has joined Kiz and Moyes in the transfer bunker.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



MrEvans said:


> Toby is better than Demi only for his age & speed. They're pretty similar in terms of defensive ability, although I think Demi reads the game a lot better.
> 
> Nasty, going to be one of the worlds best - but his injury and loss of form is concerning a bit, needs to be consistent but I wouldn't sacrifice Mangala or Komps for Ald. Kompany, Mangala, Alderweireld and Nastasic is a frightening set of CB's.


Nasty will be leaving, in not by Monday in Jan. cant play the high line.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

be crazy if City sell Nasty, isn't he supposed to be world class potential? unk2

agree with Seabs on Clev, he's decent enough, but not first choice quality for a club of Utd's demands. I'd be happy for him to stay as a rotation option, and the whole hate campaign against him is pathetic

surely Balanta is worth more than 4.3m :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

because he is unable to play the high line at all. plus i don't think pelle trusts him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shane Duffy, Moz? Coming for £1.5m.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Shane Duffy has joined Blackburn for £1.5m.

Sad to see him go. Tall, strong, young and a brave CB who did brilliant on loan at Yeovil last season. 

Could have used him for Europe but he has a chance to make a career for himself now at a good club.

Edit.. I'm typing on my phone and it took so long I missed your post :lol

I'll post a little more when I get on to my laptop shortly mate


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Torres will have a medical at AC Milan. YES. :mark:

Jose was quoted earlier saying he wants 3 strikers for the season, exciting end to the season for us then!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

outlets in spain still reporting links to falcao.

would laugh so hard if we signed him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Rockhead said:


> Apparently Torres will have a medical at AC Milan. YES. :mark:


La Confidencial say Torres was offered a role at Atletico by Simeone, but he's taking the Milan route because they're paying him more.

Smart move. No use going back as a hero and then tarnishing that image.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agreement with Milan reached for the transfer of Fernando Torres. No severance package.

:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Reports that we're lining up Remy as his replacement. Would prefer Welbeck, but Remy ticks all the boxes except being homegrown.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

truly dont understand how a club can sink so far so quickly

from ibra and thiago silva to torres and alex


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

OHHHH YEAHHHH CLEVERLEY

Dat Delph & Clevs future England CM partnership :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Kiz said:


> truly dont understand how a club can sink so far so quickly
> 
> from ibra and thiago silva to torres and alex


There's not much money in the Italian game. They can't afford to pay star money anymore.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

edit: wrong thread..


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Glad Vidal confirmed he's staying. Always thought he would but it's still nice to hear it.

Hoping Juve make a move for Nastasic before the window closes. Need an attacker too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/08/torres-loan-agreed.html

Permanent deal was always going to be too good. Just hope they are paying his wages since they don't have to pay for a transfer fee.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Two year loan, nice. Wish it was a permanent deal, but as long as it ends the Torres chapter at Chelsea, I'm happy. I think he will do well in Italy, and hope for the best for him. He seems like good guy and all, it was sad watching such a prolific striker decline so quickly. 

*in b4 medical failed and personal terms dispute*

Destro is not for sale according to Roma (he would be my first choice, because I've been in the FM transfer bunker with Kiz, Rus, and Moyes) but I'll take any striker who can score a decent amount of goals. I'd like Donny so all the United fans in here can become more depressed, but Remy will do.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

lol, AC Miloan. Pls unban reymisteriofan and NitroMalta for reactions, Joel.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joel doesn't possess such powers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Joel can only close threads, and make them sticky.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

taider has already left southampton to go to sassuolo on loan


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We piss about all window and it takes Chelsea 1 hour to sign Remy


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kiz said:


> truly dont understand how a club can sink so far so quickly
> 
> from ibra and thiago silva to torres and alex






Rockhead said:


> Apparently Torres will have a medical at AC Milan. YES. :mark:
> 
> Jose was quoted earlier saying he wants 3 strikers for the season, exciting end to the season for us then!




Really hoping he finds his form at Milan, would have much rather signed Jackson Martinez though. 

If we've payed anything over the 10 million euro mark I'm gonna dropkick a baby.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lol that Remy is sold that quickly. Oh Arsene

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

:lmao 

That was quick. REMY.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

As long as it's not a long term contract, I'm fine with that.

Costa/Remy/Drogba looks a lot better than Costa/Drogba/Torres and far better than Eto'o/Torres/Ba.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Ronald Koeman... It takes a very particular kind of man to turn off a new signing after less than a month. Their loss is Sassuolo's gain. They'll stay up this season with him and Berardi.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Torres deal is taking a bit longer than expected.

Torres missed his flight


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Won't be the only thing he misses this season :torres


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Mikey Damage said:


> Lol that Remy is sold that quickly. Oh Arsene
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Took them one fucking hour. We've pissed about all season, Giroud was never good enough for us to win the league and now hes injured we're even more desperate.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

woohoo


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Can someone explain the Torres to me :lol

Did we buy him and if so what's the fee?

Did we loan him and if so why is everyone treating this like it's a definite move?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Agger back to Brondby for 3 million.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/liverpool-fc-daniel-agger-looks-7692767


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Meki said:


> Can someone explain the Torres to me :lol
> 
> Did we buy him and if so what's the fee?
> 
> Did we loan him and if so why is everyone treating this like it's a definite move?




its a two year loan

torres has two years left on contract

so yeah


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> its a two year loan
> 
> torres has two years left on contract
> 
> so yeah


Thanks mate

Heading into this season with Torres and Pazzini as our only strikers. May God have mercy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

judging by the current milan squad, i think god abandoned you guys quite a while ago

that being said you guys are my new heroes


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I bet Torres does well in Italy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Torres has lost a lot of pace, but he might play a bit better if he actually looks like he cares. There were only a couple of games I can think of where he looked like that at Chelsea - when Agger stiff armed him in his first Chelsea game and when he got sent off against Spurs. With that said, if he does well, it's because the opposition is really poor. He's never going to be anything near what he once was.

Happy to see we've given Agger his move back to Brondby. Could have potentially got more cash waiting for someone else to come in on deadline day, but he's been such a loyal player that he deserves to go to where he wants. It's sad to see him go now we're back in the Champions League, but that he wants to go back to Brondby shows his character. A lot of players would turn their nose up at such a move at his age.



Joel said:


> There's not much money in the Italian game. They can't afford to pay star money anymore.





Joel said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/08/torres-loan-agreed.html
> 
> Permanent deal was always going to be too good. Just hope they are paying his wages since they don't have to pay for a transfer fee.


:shrug


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> judging by the current milan squad, i think god abandoned you guys quite a while ago
> 
> that being said you guys are my new heroes


we can make a pretty decent first XI but anything beyond that is utter shite.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

The Mail are saying a fee of £14m for Daley Blind has been agreed

Good fee for a useful player who can play in a few different position and knows LvG's system


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Can't wait until Utd lose 3-0 against some shite at home and we see our first 'Blind leading the Blind'*** headline :yum:

***Can't do the trademark sign from my phone but it's there


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> :shrug


From the Balo money you gave them :side:

Saying that, our report said Torres has to agree terms with Milan, so I'm led to believe we're not paying nothing, because when do you ever have to agree terms during a loan?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Even if you do pay a bit, that's still a lot of money off the books that you can't really have expected to remove. Between Essien and Torres, it seems like Milan haven't watched an English game in about five years. That still doesn't explain Muntari though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Yeah, I'm definitely not complaining. But just have that nagging feeling that Milan may want to cancel the loan next summer and then we're stuck with him for one more season


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Just slip in a no backsies clause. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

At least Liverpool fans and Chelsea fans can agree on one thing. That final day of that January window in 2011 was the worst. Torres and Andy Carroll, what a double donkey deal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

i can understand the money leaving milan from a serie a sense but that just means they have to be smarter. you see it with juve, they're retaining their stars in vidal and also able to add guys like tevez and llorente for bugger all/nothing. now they're taking advantage of the loan to buy and buying players like romulo. i have no idea what milan have tried to do. menez is alright and i was probably being harsh on alex, but have the bunga bunga's just completely abandoned them?

valencia's coach saying they'll bring in one 'excellent' striker, rumoured to be negredo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Milan still have some good players and can field a decent starting XI...

Diego Lopez

Abate/Di Sciglio Rami Zapata Armero

Montolivo De Jong Honda

El Shaarawy Pazzini Menez

but after that, there's not much. Essien, Alex and Torres are awful signings tbf, all 3 well past their best.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

That's the same Armero who managed 5 games for West Ham last season before being dropped, right?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

that first 11 is barely top 6 in italy. 

THE PHARAOH should leave asap


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Torres 2 year loan to Milan, just sell him for gods sakes we have Costa, Drogba and Mourinho will probably go for another in January. Roman just can't accept the fact Torres was a huge flop, not sure how much he made through merchandise sales though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



Curry said:


> That's the same Armero who managed 5 games for West Ham last season before being dropped, right?


yeah I totally forgot he had gone there. just move Di Sciglio to LB then, he's capable on both sides.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



goldigga said:


> Torres 2 year loan to Milan, just sell him for gods sakes we have Costa, Drogba and Mourinho will probably go for another in January. Roman just can't accept the fact Torres was a huge flop, not sure how much he made through merchandise sales though.


anyone who wants him can't afford his wages and anyone who can afford his wages doesn't want him

chelsea would still be paying a considerable sum of his wages, but still they get that 20-30% off. every little bit helps. then in 2 years time he's no longer chelsea's problem


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

With FFP there is absolutely no harm in getting any amount of Torres' wage that they can. It can also get rid of the Torres stigma and striker problem reputation Chelsea were developing and, you never know, he may actually do ok at Milan. Fresh start, new home etc.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Agger back to Brondby for 3 million.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/liverpool-fc-daniel-agger-looks-7692767


Well that is a surprise, but if he wants to go back there good luck to him, been great for us. Thought he would have gone to Barca or something for more money though.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Lassana Diarra (ex-Arsenal) is in London for a medical with QPR.

Will he be a good player or yet another overpaid flop?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> The Mail are saying a fee of £14m for Daley Blind has been agreed
> 
> Good fee for a useful player who can play in a few different position and knows LvG's system


BBC Sport & Sky Sports News are saying we have agreed a fee of £14m/€18m with Ajax for Blind. Were stories Ajax wanted around £20m for Blind but £14m is a decent price. Solves a key area in our squad (CDM) that we badly need numbers & quality in he can also cover lwb, lb & left sided cb in back 3 which is also a bonus. We need least 1 more CM before window shuts IMO on top of Blind & are rumours that if Lindegaard leaves then LvG wants a exp back up gk in the squad to replace him name mentioned is Sergio Romero who played under LvG when he was manager at AZ.

Edit - From Manchester United official twitter page think safety say that deal close enough to be done.


> BREAKING: mufc has reached agreement with Ajax to sign Daley Blind, subject to a medical and personal terms.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'm pleased with this signing, a versatile player who can fill the defensive midfield and back four/back three spots. He also knows LVG's infamous philosophy so he should adapt much quicker than the United players. He's had a good few seasons at Ajax and although this is a big step up (waiting for jokes about United being midtable here) I think he'll do well.

Good news, now we need one more midfielder brought in and that'll be a pretty solid summer transfer window. I'd like another centreback but I don't see that happening now.

Good stuff though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

We've signed the Dutch Phil Neville???? Marvellous.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kiz said:


> that first 11 is barely top 6 in italy.
> 
> THE PHARAOH should leave asap


My biggest fear is HACHIM MASTOUR leaving, that kid's a future star. Nigel De Jong would be a massive loss too.

El Shaarawy will probably leave when he realises Champions League football is atleast 2-3 seasons away. If not more


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Falcao is going to Man City according to Di Marzio.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



ROUSEY said:


> Falcao is going to Man City according to Di Marzio.


They don't need him :lmao

BLIND! :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



goldigga said:


> Torres 2 year loan to Milan, just sell him for gods sakes we have Costa, Drogba and Mourinho will probably go for another in January. Roman just can't accept the fact Torres was a huge flop, not sure how much he made through merchandise sales though.


He has two years left on his contract. It's a two-year loan. I sense it's accepted Torres was a huge flop.



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm pleased with this signing, a versatile player who can fill the defensive midfield and back four/back three spots. *He also knows LVG's infamous philosophy* so he should adapt much quicker than the United players. He's had a good few seasons at Ajax and although this is a big step up (waiting for jokes about United being midtable here) I think he'll do well.
> 
> Good news, now we need one more midfielder brought in and that'll be a pretty solid summer transfer window. I'd like another centreback but I don't see that happening now.
> 
> Good stuff though.


Playing long balls? :sparker


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Falcao is pretty much done. City out of the UCL :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Tom @FourFourTom
Wenger sold Song cause of his arrogance, attitude and for bragging to teammates about Barca's interest. Enjoy yourself at West Ham, Alex.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Surprised that wasn't in a Sulia link.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Falcao just deleted this tweet


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



The Fab Four said:


> Well that is a surprise, but if he wants to go back there good luck to him, been great for us. Thought he would have gone to Barca or something for more money though.


When you consider the money Arsenal got for Vermaelan you're definitely getting a raw deal.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Arsenal have met Remy's £8.5m release clause.

Just when you think you have all the answers...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Have scholes and neville had a whinge about blind yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Apparently Remy is an Arsenal fan too...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

If we manage something like Sokratis, Carvalho and Remy (to name three players we've been linked with, basically) in the next couple days I'll be happy with that. Doubt it'll happen, though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



> "Arsenal are the club I want to join. I won't deny they are my priority," said Remy, who has been advised to link up with Wenger by Thierry Henry.
> 
> "Arsenal are a young, ambitious side and I love to watch them play.
> 
> ...


Cmon lad.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

So from being linked with Arsenal to Liverpool to Chelsea....back to Arsenal

Remy :moyes1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



GOD of CUNT said:


> If we manage something like Sokratis, Carvalho and Remy (to name three players we've been linked with, basically) in the next couple days I'll be happy with that. Doubt it'll happen, though.


I was just about to make this post, almost word for word.

That's also like £53m spent in two days. Not sure Arsene does that...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

big ricky alvarez has had a medical and signed on loan with sunderland according to di marzio


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Arsenal ended interest in Remy.

What a surprise.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

And just as this was looking to be a great window for Arsenal, the fannying about and failing to make big signings begins. They'll probably panic-spend £40M on someone else on deadline day.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

ManUtd Stuff ‏@ManUtdStuff 3s

Javier Hernandez has agreed to join Real Madrid and will complete his move tomorrow. [el confidencial]


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Hernandez to Real, Falcao to City. Meh fuckoff.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Carlo going senile


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Balague is saying a loan deal has been agreed for Hernandez with Real Madrid, pity, was hoping it was going to be a permanent one. At least this surely means Welbeck is staying.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

I'd rather Welbeck stay than Hernandez. Also if he leaves for Real, will we sign another striker?

Kagawa's gone back to Dortmund too. Fee believed to be around £6.3 million.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Welbeck or Reus
Carvalho
Sokratis

Plz


But reality....we will sign some average defender who can also cover def mid. Meh



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Really sad about Chicha leaving, but I'm beyond glad that he's ended up at Real Madrid and not another PL team. Wish it was Atletico, though, as I now have to actively root against him


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

yay we got remy

cant wait to spam L1 + triangle on fifa 15 :mark:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*



united_07 said:


> Balague is saying a loan deal has been agreed for Hernandez with Real Madrid, pity, was hoping it was going to be a permanent one. At least this surely means Welbeck is staying.


Rather sold Chicha have to been honest but chicha agent & maybe himself said last 12 months that he should be starting games for us but on evidence seen with us last 12-18 months that's not true & not sure how both feel that can start games at Real Madrid instead? Sure Perez eyes light up like a Christmas tree when he saw what Having player like chicha can achieve in terms of shirt sales in Mexico a no brainer from his PoV. I Hope the moves works out for Chicha there but have my doubts & hard turn down chance to play for club like Real Madrid & as super sub to find a goal then not many better when his Chicha is on it which hasn't been much last little while but hope means welbeck stays really don't want him to go tomorrow & we promote Wilson to take Chicha spot now.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Mail seem to think Sandro's off on loan to QPR and could be followed by Lennon and Defoe.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Deadline day tomorrow should be a good one. Think we're done apart from possibly a back-up GK but this has been a extremely good window for us even with the selling of Suarez taken into account.



ArnoldTricky said:


> Mail seem to think Sandro's off on loan to QPR and could be followed by Lennon and Defoe.


'Arry's getting the band back together.

It's like they want to go right back down :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Cerci to Atletico. Great signing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Athletico is taking all the strikers Arsene needed to sign...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> Athletico is taking all the strikers Arsene needed to sign...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Negredo on loan to Valencia with an option to buy.

Falcao to City then. Lord help us all.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Virgil van Dijk didn't play for Celtic today due to family (read: transfer) issues. 

Ronny Deila is convinced that he will stay, but the Premier League's bottom half, and common sense, say otherwise.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Celtic pissing away two opportunities at getting into the Champions League was probably all Big Virgil could take. He's too good for the bombscare of a league up here. I'll miss seeing him at Fir Park now and again. I liked to throw him a white rose. 

Wenger has a day to pull something out the depths of his arse. It'll probably be Paul Konchesky.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Damn you Perez, Barca with Suarez and City with Falcao, and us with Chicha. 


Nice job Perez.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Can't blame Virgil for wanting to leave the future is looking very bleak at Celtic with all of our star players (Hooper, Ledley, Wilson, Wanyama & Forster) having left us in the past 13 months and failing to qualify for this year's Champions League 

If he does go that measn the only 2 players that I would rate as having a very positive impact in Europe are Adam Matthews and James Forrest but unfortunately both are rather prone to odd injury and the lack of quality shows since we used to be side who couldn't be beaten at Celtic Park and now we are losing to the likes of Maribor at home it's fucking scary, although that said Celtic do have a long tradition of manager doing shit in there first season at Celtic even under O'Neil when we had Lubo :moyes1 and Larsson :moyes1 :moyes1

Still, the rebuilding process would make a nice little save on FM15 I guess


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



danny_boy said:


> Can't blame Virgil for wanting to leave the future is looking very bleak at Celtic with all of our star players (Hooper, Ledley, *Wilson*, Wanyama & Forster) having left us in the past 13 months and failing to qualify for this year's Champions League
> 
> If he does go that measn the only 2 players that I would rate as having a very positive impact in Europe are Adam Matthews and James Forrest but unfortunately both are rather prone to odd injury and the lack of quality shows since we used to be side who couldn't be beaten at Celtic Park and now we are losing to the likes of Maribor at home it's fucking scary, although that said Celtic do have a long tradition of manager doing shit in there first season at Celtic even under O'Neil when we had Lubo :moyes1 and Larsson :moyes1 :moyes1
> 
> Still, the rebuilding process would make a nice little save on FM15 I guess


A colossal waste of £2.5m.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Joel said:


> Negredo on loan to Valencia with an option to buy.
> 
> Falcao to City then. Lord help us all.


lets hope that report that came out last summer is true and falcao is really 45 or something

and his knee is being held together with duct tape


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Falcao to City would pretty much guarantee this league is a two club league. City, Chelsea, and the rest. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

_Guillem Balague @guillemBalague · 38 min
Agreement for Negredo (Valencia) is total (loan and €25m 2 b paid next season). Now City have 2 finish agreement with Falcao for City to end the puzzle_


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

The prospect of Falcao and Aguero upfront is scary. I'm a huge fan of both. Will be a huge signing for City if they pull it off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

if city get falcao i might as well stop watching the premier league since nobody else is fucking winning the league this year


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chelsea could still handle City. 

Carvalho smoke is getting thick. Good source says he said goodbyes tonight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Don't think that way, redead. Y'all signed Juan Veron in '03 and we still managed to win the league that season. Anything is possible with a little perseverance and HOPE.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> Falcao to City would pretty much guarantee this league is a two club league. City, Chelsea, and the rest.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's more to fitba than just having the best players Mikey :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



reDREDD said:


> if city get falcao i might as well stop watching the premier league since nobody else is fucking winning the league this year


Who saw City dropping all three points at home to the might of Stoke City? Plenty of twists and turns to come this year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Your words are comforting GOD of CUNT

all i know is, this is lining up to be one hell of a season


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Sebastian "Get your" Coates on a full season loan to Sunderland according to Mail and Borini could off to Inter according to the times


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I'm already looking to the next one, tbf. 

#WengerOut

#YouSpendWeSpend

#PleaseDavidMoyesPleaseSignSomebodyWeNeedACreativeMidfielder


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Who saw City dropping all three points at home to the might of Stoke City? Plenty of twists and turns to come this year.


To be fair, Diouf vs. Demichelis was only going to go one way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

If City get Falcao it's all over unless the injury turned him shit and I'm pretty sure it didn't.



Velvet Skybox said:


> To be fair, Diouf vs. Demichelis was only going to go one way.


Garbage post as per.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

well if someone had told you what torres would become right as we bought him, would you have believed him?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

But we're cursed. City aren't.

Just when things were looking so good. I bet yesterday Pellegrini was like, "Falcao, won't be a bad signing, but really, we don't need him. Best keep the money". Then stupid Hughes went and won and made Pellegrini go, "Get Lim on the phone, tell Negredo to pack his bags and then get me Mendes' number. We Falcao now"

It's not fair, man.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Velvet Skybox said:


> To be fair, Diouf vs. Demichelis was only going to go one way.


Awful goalkeeping from Hart.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I'd have spurfed my knickers if we had somehow went and got Negredo as fallout from the possible Falcao deal. 

23 hours.

#YouSpendWeSp-- fuck it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

van Ginkel out on loan to Milan.

only 4 central midfielders now.

Mikel leaving in January for AFCON leaving us down to 3.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

thus leaving the path open for POGBA or KHEDEIRA to join in january :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

That would make me happy. Especially Pogba because he is homegrown. But it won't happen :jose

I'm seriously worried about the lack of numbers in midfield though. I was happy with our transfer window up until now. It's not even that van Ginkel is amazing, it's just you need bodies if something goes wrong.

It's this 3 foreign goalkeeper stuff that has got us screwed. Why even resign Schwarzer if we're keeping Courtois and Cech?

I've now entered muppet mode.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: KIZWELL'S LAME 2014-15 SUMMER TRANSFER THREAD*

Enjoying not being too worried about this madness. A backup keeper would be ace, and a few fringe players need to leave, but we're not in desperate need of players for a change.

I don't think City getting Falcao changes as much as people are saying. They're already really, really good in front of goal (this week aside, obviously). Chelsea are still right up there with them, and still look the most impressive thus far.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

If City can make room for Falcao by offloading players like Negredo, Richards, Nastasic and Sinclair, there is something deeply, deeply wrong with how FFP is enforced.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

everything is wrong with FFP. its basically a giant scam to protect rich clubs and make sure nobody can compete with them


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I'm extremely happy that we've completed our transfer business early on. Happy with the players we've bought in as our depth is a lot stronger than last season. Wouldn't mind a backup GK for Mignolet that's going to put pressure on him for the #1 spot. Rodgers said that will be seeing some players leave before the window shuts. Expect Borini and Lucas to definitely be on the out.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I'd want to keep Lucas unless we can replace him, which I don't think we have time for.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

True. If Lucas were to leave that would mean that only Can could play in Gerrard's position. Keeping Lucas is a good idea considering how many competitions we're involved in. The only reason Lucas would want to leave is because he won't be starting for Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

:kagawa leaving makes me sad

:jay

never given a proper chance in his preferred position, but seemed to love his time at Utd. best of luck to him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Fuck Kagawa.

Chich though, farewell you adorable bastard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Bony
Carvalho
anyone who can play CB

...

anyone. 

please.


edit: Lennon, Sandro, and Defoe possibly to QPR

Mo Diame also an option. 'arry is a wheelin'.

Also, LFC in for Victor Valdes?? Doubt it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Tony Barrett @TonyBarretTimes · 2h
Liverpool have lined up a move for Victor Valdes but are prepared to wait until the autumn in order for the free agent to prove his fitness.

Interesting. He'd definitely be more than a number two.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Joel said:


> I'm seriously worried about the lack of numbers in midfield though. I was happy with our transfer window up until now. It's not even that van Ginkel is amazing, it's just you need bodies if something goes wrong.


You'll be fine.

Fabregas, Matic, Mikel, Ramires, Ake and even Oscar can all play there. You're well stocked.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

City's 4th choice striker is better than our 1st choice. Not even taking about our 2nd choice striker, SANOGO.

Please Wenger - sign a CF. Bony, BACCA don't care. Anybody is better than Sanogo. The guy is raw.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Falcao to Utd :lmao

Prime example of a panic buy.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

This Falcao to United thing can't be for real? Actually...it would be just like us. To sign a ST when we need a CB and CM. Although if Welbeck and Hernandez leaves, it would be a good (if way too overpriced) signing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Seemingly signing whoever they can to try to prove they're a BIG CLUB.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

This club....honest to fucking Christ. We're an absolute joke.

Next Leeds. There, I've said it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

RvP needs an op and Hernandez & probably Welbeck are off today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Unfortunately I haven't seen Lee Cattermole in Liverpool yet, hoping he arrives shortly.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Borini to Sunderland/Inter Milan

Lucas to whoever wants him

Coates to Sunderland (Great Move)

Everton interested in Rolando - - might make a move for Alderwiereld

Also, expect some very high profile loans across Europe today. 

Man United aren't finished either with their business. 

Arsenal in for Bacca? 

Liverpool to sign Sergio Romero.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ArnoldTricky said:


> RvP needs an op and Hernandez & probably Welbeck are off today.


To be honest, Falcao is a step above any striker we have right now. Rooney has turned to dog shit. RVP can't play 3 matches without needing an op. Hernadez and Welbeck seem to be on their way out.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Wenger is apparently on the flight to Rome for the charity game...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Micah Richards to Fiorentina.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Transfer Deadline Day bloody hell :lmao. The Falcao deal makes perfect sense if RVP really does need that knee operation. Still though :shocked:. Wow, just wow.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Razor King said:


> Wenger is apparently on the flight to Rome for the charity game...


Pirlo is also there. WE SIGNING PIRLO????

Unreal bantz if United get Falcao. Would piss so many people off, especially Arsenal fans.

I don't think we'll sign a striker at this point, and I didn't think we would anyway, but he needs to bring in at least a centre back. You can't come out of the summer with less defenders than you had when you went in, and that's before one of the ones you have left might've picked up a concussion yesterday. We've also needed a DM for about six years, but I don't think he's interested in one. I don't think he's been interested in a long time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Van Gaal's new Man Utd formation has been leaked:



Spoiler


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Falcao to United is really surprising. Now what they need is to find a system that clicks. Rooney, Mata, RVP, Di Maria, Falcao.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Can't wait for Newcastle to reveal who they've splurged 200m on this window.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

are we getting valdes and/or romero or wut


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Let United keep signing all the attacking players they want. Just hope no one comes in for midfield and defence.

For a team with no Europe, they're ridiculously overloaded in the attacking areas. If they fail top 4 (and make no mistake about it, it's a huge possibility no matter how many United fans want to say no it's not), they're probably done.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Everton ‏@Everton 34s
CONFIRMED: Shane Duffy has joined Blackburn Rovers on a permanent deal for an undisclosed fee. #EFC

I'm sure he'll be back in Liverpool every weekend getting wrecked in Pop World.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Love Falcao...but wat?

Just retarded. Watch us bid for Cavani before the days up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

So I'm expecting Coates to go to Sunderland on loan, AC Milan might get Suso, Stoke seemed to have given up on Assiadi.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I wouldn't call it a pointless acquisition because no signing that leaves your squad in a stronger position than before should be considered 'pointless', but it doesn't change the fact they're still short in other areas. Good luck getting Falcao/RVP/Rooney/Mata/Di Maria into the same team as well.


More importantly though I'm potentially heading up to Stoke's training ground tonight :hb


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Vossen to sign for Boro on an initial 1 year loan for £1.2 million with a view to a permanent for £4.2 million.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

so we turned down falcao too

two city rejects at united :duck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



breakben said:


> why the fuck does United fans complain about Falcao? You got a world class striker and you're still complaining? Last year the United fans were bitching that cunt Ed didn't signed no one until the last day.
> 
> Welbeck, Hernandez, RVP can fuck off.


maybe because it does absolutely nothing to solve their problems :hayden3


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Falcao would be perfect... if they didn't sign Rooney up for another four years... on 300k a week... and give him the captaincy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

And if he was a centre back.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Pirlo is also there. WE SIGNING PIRLO????
> 
> Unreal bantz if United get Falcao. Would piss so many people off, especially Arsenal fans.
> 
> I don't think we'll sign a striker at this point, and I didn't think we would anyway, but he needs to bring in at least a centre back. You can't come out of the summer with less defenders than you had when you went in, and that's before one of the ones you have left might've picked up a concussion yesterday. We've also needed a DM for about six years, but I don't think he's interested in one. I don't think he's been interested in a long time.


Nah, I think he's going there to enquire a possible loan move for Gervinho. :side:

We need a striker foremost, but it's not happening. The unreal possibility of Arsenal having only one senior striker, who happens to be injured, entering a season speaks volumes in itself.

As for a CB, we may get one. Some random French noob sounds about right.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

and if he had the ability of Messi & Ronaldo combined and then turned United for Celtic....seriously even players playing Liga 2 are turning us down, we're fucked!

EDIT: dammit RK with your Combo Breaking schtick!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

David Ornstein ‏@bbcsport_david 35s

Arsenal very unlikely to sign anyone before deadline. Barring late surprise & a couple of squad exits, #AFC business is done #bbcdeadlineday


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Falcao! Wow that's great but what the fuck about our defence LVG??? 

We need a hummels or someone of similar quality. Tell me Blackett isn't gonna be in the XI all season, he isn't ready!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

United clearly trying to replicate our you score one we will score two and beat you mentality from last season. lol defending


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Is erect.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Arsenal fans gotta be fucking livid lol. 

Falcao must really hate Champions League football


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Location: Stamford Bridge, Fulham Rd, London SW6 1HS, United Kingdom

i doubt it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

If a person posts from Stamford Bridge, does it make a sound? #deep


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

*omg omg omg omg omg. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Arsenal do you dare to Welbeck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Needs more Redknapp in car.

Powell out on loan? adds to the list of zaha, hernandez, kagawa and hopefully cleverley/anderson/fellaini soon.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Liam Miller said:


> Arsenal do you dare to Welbeck.


True desperation.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Welbeck would be brilliant for Arsenal. I'd hate to see him at a rival club but if he were to go anywhere Spurs/Arsenal would be the best suited and wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Cleverley why you not go yet.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Seabs said:


> *omg omg omg omg omg. *


I Know just saw that Burnley are rumoured to trying get deal for Anderson...or are you talking about Falcao  :. 

I'm not sure if Anderson deal would be on on loan or not, likely has to be a loan move no way could burnley buy Anderson the wages on now means has to be loan move. Either way hope Anderson leaves us wouldn't even care where to or if have pay all wages, useless waste of space for us though depressing think back to Saturday & thought Anderson had a better effect on our cm play vs burnley then fletch ever did....

Didn't mind if Real Madrid signed Falcao but when saw last night that chicha deal to Real Madrid meant falcao likely head off to mcfc or arsenal was annoyed but realistically thought had no chance signing him anyway without CL on our end so be pointless getting annoyed about it. But a £6m loan fee itself then 200k a week wages for 1 season in total deal is around £16m deal for one if the best no9 on the planet. Jesus that deal come out the blue, what lovely surprise wake up today. Hate deadline day normally but this potential loan deal for Falcao means I will make this years deadline day the exception to the rule.

We let go of chicha, Wilson untested at this level, welbeck future still hanging in balance & rumours RvP got have major knee surgery that will rule him out for good while & RvP 31 now so coming towards end of his career at highest level. So do need a cf as of right now & my feeling is Rooney about become cm at Manchester United. Di Maria & mata going command floating role/no10. Falcao be no9 straight away as no way his sitting on the bench, Rooney can't play on the wings nor no10 anyway so only option left for him is cm. Has to be what LvG is thinking or Rooney his caption will sit on the bench most games? 

Also few of papers & reliable journo reckon trying talk to Roma about signing Strootman in January which would be a perfect signing for us. Still like to sign a cm today but strootman great addition in the winter window if doable. As for the cb situation to me yes think a top cb should be looked at but not many of them available to us & its area can look into again next year as right now have enough cover in that position to get by for this 1 season at least. Any longer then that though would be a bad idea.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

this is maddening....

no replacement to Vermaelen. Arteta, or Giroud.

We're fucking going to play Sanogo vs City, Chelsea, etc.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> this is maddening....
> 
> no replacement to Vermaelen. Arteta, or Giroud.
> 
> We're fucking going to play Sanogo vs City, Chelsea, etc.



But but but.....Sanchez


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

United Fifa 15 ratings....

Defence: 47
Midfield: 62
Attack: Over 9000.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Seabs said:


> *omg omg omg omg omg. *


Pretty much the reaction I had when I heard the news.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> this is maddening....
> 
> no replacement to Vermaelen. Arteta, or Giroud.
> 
> We're fucking going to play Sanogo vs City, Chelsea, etc.


---- Podolski - Sanchez
----------- Ozil
-Wilshere - Flamini - Ramsey

That would work, no?

This 4-1-4-1 is beyond terrible.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Zen said:


> Arsenal fans gotta be fucking livid lol.
> 
> Falcao must really hate Champions League football


What fresh hell is this? Who the fuck programmed Mercier to make jokes? 



Razor King said:


> ---- Podolski - Sanchez
> ----------- Ozil
> -Wilshere - Flamini - Ramsey
> 
> ...


4-1-4-1 is turbo gash. Nobody seems to have a clue what they're doing and everything goes sideways along the opposition 18 yard line. No penetration. Put it in the bin already.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Isn't No Penetration the name of Rush's autobiography?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Any Southampton fans on here.

Hibs will confirm the loan signing of Jake Sinclair from Southampton.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Zen said:


> Falcao must really hate Champions League football


I hadn't even thought of that but really, it's as good an explanation as any for the perplexing clubs this guy agrees to go to.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Flamini is shit. He needs to piss off. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> Flamini is shit. He needs to piss off.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We're straight fucked if Wenger plans on playing him as the starting DM in place of Arteta, especially if he persists with this 4-1-4-1 disgracefulness. His positional awareness has gone completely out the window this season, plus he is who he is so he'll be suspended half the season anyway.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Borini being linked with QPR.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Rosicky could do the DM role more justice than Flamini. 

Can't wait to see this sept 13 vs City

Ozil Sanogo Alexis
----- Wilshere
--- Ramsey Flamini
Nacho Per Calum Debuchy


Arsenal 0 - 8 City. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

SSN saying Villa have bid for Sergio Canales.

Look's like Cleverley's not going to Villa then.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> I think Rosicky could do the DM role more justice than Flamini.
> 
> Can't wait to see this sept 13 vs City
> 
> ...


I think if you don't play a goalkeeper then it'll be worse than 8-0.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I swear I never see almost any of you dudes over in actual wrestling related sections :lol
You got a nice place over here though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I stopped watching wrestling in 2007. :side:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

*Goes to work...




























































Checks internet at lunch to see Falcao is linked to United...


























































Reads more info several minutes later to see a loan deal has been agreed with Falcao...





























































Tries to hold it in...

























































Splooges all over work desk...

























































































Gets sacked but doesn't give a fuck!*











































Nah, that didn't happen but it could of... almost. I am very surprised by this signing but I'm not complaining, totally delighted to be getting Falcao what with Van Persie not looking fully fit (and apparently out injured now?) and Rooney being Rooney and Chicharito leaving on loan to Real Madrid. I can't wait to see him scoring those goals in the United shirt... oh yeah!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Do Falcao's legs still work?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Vader said:


> Do Falcao's legs still work?


Do RVPs?

Has falcao turned down the contract offer yet? When are we defence?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Borini to QPR?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

When I read Falcao was on board, I was like, what the De Jong just happened?

Though truth be told, the loan deal becoming permanent or not depends on the fact that Falcao might be eyeing Real Madrid in the future. But considering the lack of pace and the toothless attack at present with injury prone RVP, perennial under-performer Rooney and the so-far-uninsipiring Mata, the move to rope Falcao in makes sense. 

Guess Vidal and Carvalho are all but out (though I still have a vain hope that 50 mil Vidal bid rumors are true). De Jong seems the only remaining possible addition unless Woodward pulls another rabbit out of the hat.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

We've done well to keep our transfers well hidden this summer compared to last. Completely out of the blue Rojo, Blind, Di Maria and Falcao were

Hopefully we're not done yet anyway! I still feel we need another CM; especially if Cleverley leaves. We've had to resort back to Anderson the past couple of games...I think that speaks for itself


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Arteta is our starting DM. Once he's back, Flamini goes to the bench again. But Arteta in himself isn't good enough, but I can bare with him. Sanogo though...

I don't think Rosicky has the legs to play as a DM. I'm spellbound as to why he didn't start against Leicester because he drives is forward with his bursts and directness. I'm really sad to say that Santi breaks our play too much and just doesn't have the legs for a counter attack. I'd start Rosicky over him fitness allowing.

It's surprising that Jack has been our best player so far. Too early , yes.

Knowing Wenger, he will persist with the 4-1-4-1. It just sucks to see Ozil shoved to the left...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Sliver C said:


> When I read Falcao was on board, I was like, what the De Jong just happened?
> 
> Though truth be told, the loan deal becoming permanent or not depends on the fact that Falcao might be eyeing Real Madrid in the future. But considering the lack of pace and the toothless attack at present with injury prone RVP, perennial under-performer Rooney and the so-far-uninsipiring Mata, the move to rope Falcao in makes sense.
> 
> Guess Vidal and Carvalho are all but out (though I still have a vain hope that 50 mil Vidal bid rumors are true). De Jong seems the only remaining possible addition unless Woodward pulls another rabbit out of the hat.


I think LVG wants Strootman in Jan when he's (supposedly) returned to full fitness rather than signing Vidal, Carvalho & De Jong now


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Razor King said:


> It's surprising that Jack has been our best player so far. Too early , yes.


I don't think it's very surpising at all. We all can see Wilshere has talent it's just his constant injuries that are the problem. If he can remain fit and get a good run of games I have no doubt that he can become one of, if not your best player


Razor King said:


> Knowing Wenger, he will persist with the 4-1-4-1. It just sucks to see Ozil shoved to the left...


To be fair Wenger's dealing with a few injuries at the moment, isn't he? I doubt he'd line up like that with everyone fit

It'd probably be something like
Giroud
Sanchez Ozil Walcott

Wouldn't it? I know Wenger wants Sanchez to be his front man but I don't think he's up for it, personally


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Wilshere has only been good in the Besiktas game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd kill for Welbeck and Nasty to come in right now. 

Kill. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Arsene has more than enough talent to play the same formation as last season, and that's even with all the injuries we have right now. We at least managed to make that system work for the most part (the destructions at City, Chelsea, Everton and Liverpool aside). They're clearly not used to this new one and it isn't working well.

I'd probably say Sanchez has been our best player. He'll run himself into the fucking dirt, at least.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Well, this is a familiar feeling I am having on deadline day. I have seen nothing in regards to Arsenal, zilch. If it's plainly obvious to everyone else we need a CB, DM and ST then why is it not plainly obvious to a professional football manager? I am actually missing Bendtner right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess we had bids for Reus and Carvalho rejected. Fuck off. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

'Arry had none of that :lmao

Welbeck having a medical at Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

welbeck


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

SSN - Welbeck having a medical at Arsenal right now


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

we're apparently in talks with kevin davies. oh lord, no. pls no. had the mobility and grace of an elephant when he was about 25 let alone 37. really not what we need.

welbeck having a medical at arsenal as well apparently, per pete o'rourke from sky sports.

btw are ssn even at stoke today/tonight? not had access to a tv all day.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Joel said:


> Wilshere has only been good in the Besiktas game.


That's still better than any other player so far this season


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Welbeck. Plz. Way better than Sanogo. 

I can live wiith him ..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I wanted WOLBOCK, GODDAMNIT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> Welbeck. Plz. Way better than Sanogo.
> 
> I can live wiith him ..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do arsenal know they have money?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Utd apparently lining up deals for Cavani and Zlatan


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Welbeck leaving enaldo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

That's it United, sort your rivals who are desperately seeking a striker out.

Numpties running this club, I swear to fucking Christ....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Slient Alarm said:


> That's it United, sort your rivals who are desperately seeking a striker out.
> 
> Numpties running this club, I swear to fucking Christ....


Welbeck though and apparently same loan fee as falcao.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Goodbye Daniel Welbeck. 

So our strikers are Rooney, Van Persie & Falcao. Rooney will be often required to cover in he midfield, RVP is injury prone so if Falcao gets an injury, we are fucked.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Ornstein (who is spot on 100% with Arsenal) says they're interested but that's it. No clue on loan or pemanent, and no medical yet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Goodbye Daniel Welbeck.
> 
> So our strikers are Rooney, Van Persie & Falcao. Rooney will be often required to cover in he midfield, RVP is injury prone so if Falcao gets an injury, we are fucked.


Di Maria - Blind 
Rooney
Falcao - RVP 

:lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Liam Miller said:


> Di Maria - Blind
> Rooney
> Falcao - RVP
> 
> :lmao


This Blind guy, any position he CAN'T play? Think he's gonna be a very good signing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Going to be boss when Tom Cleverley joins Everton and he's actually good because he doesn't have bell whiffs getting on his back all game.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Ornstein hasn't been completely on the ball this summer, either. Few days ago he wrote that we matched Remy's release clause, then literally half an hour later said we had zero interest. Even he's in the dark.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ROUSEY said:


> Going to be boss when Tom Cleverley joins Everton and he's actually good because he doesn't have bell whiffs getting on his back all game.



:lmao gibbo v2

No room for sentiment with these type of players.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Liam Miller said:


> :lmao gibbo v2
> 
> No room for sentiment with these type of players.


Gibson has been fantastic, he's just a sick note. 

I'd have him in the team ahead of Barry if he could stay fit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ROUSEY said:


> Gibson has been fantastic, he's just a sick note.
> 
> I'd have him in the team ahead of Barry if he could stay fit.



Gibbo puts the ball forward and has a great shot.

Cleverley will be a decent signing for someone.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Welbeck
Huntelaar
Some French DM/CB

get in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> Welbeck
> Huntelaar
> Some French DM/CB
> 
> ...


Don't need welbz then, ta.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Just seen Joao Moutinho at a cash machine down the road from Finch Farm.

#Sauced


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ROUSEY said:


> Just seen Joao Moutinho at a cash machine down the road from Finch Farm.
> 
> #Sauced


Stop off before manchester lad.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

James Olley ‏@jamesolley
Borini's deal to #QPR: Fee agreed with #lfc - £10m rising to £13m - but wages the issue. Player wants £90k-a-wk. Club offered £58k so far.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Villa fans wearing spanish football tops and might end up with cleverley :robben2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ArnoldTricky said:


> James Olley ‏@jamesolley
> Borini's deal to #QPR: Fee agreed with #lfc - £10m rising to £13m - but wages the issue.* Player wants £90k-a-wk*. Club offered £58k so far.


Borini wants 90k a week? :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Villa aren't signing Sergio Canales.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ArnoldTricky said:


> James Olley ‏@jamesolley
> Borini's deal to #QPR: Fee agreed with #lfc - £10m rising to £13m - but wages the issue. Player wants £90k-a-wk. Club offered £58k so far.


90k? Fucking idiot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LULZ

Fire Wenger. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Ajax confirm the Daley Blind transfer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Cleverley, Moutinho & Isco and I'll be happy.

Throw in another CB for good measure too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kondogbia talk now. 

Haha okay. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Why do the ignorant Arsenal fans in here assume that all transfer activity lives and dies with Wenger's decisions? Are they not reputed to have a relatively cheap ownership board?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

There is money available. It is well documented. Arsene chooses not to spend. 

Why is United not going in for a great CB? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Blimey phil neville making tom cleverley sound like a boss, making me want utd to keep him :terry


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> There is money available. It is well documented. Arsene chooses not to spend.


Have a link to their books or is this being documented by click-hungry "journalists"?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*










Jesus fuck kada


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Seriously? What do you know? 


http://www.arsenaltrust.org/news/latest-news/transfer-funds-at-arsenal


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> There is money available. It is well documented. Arsene chooses not to spend.
> 
> *Why is United not going in for a great CB?*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Non available? not a great one anyway.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Lots of pointless arrows


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Guarin to real? didn't 99% of united fans turn their noses up at him but would he be that much of an improvement? Still prefer a strootman or morgan type next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Liam Miller said:


> Welbeck though and apparently same loan fee as falcao.


Welbeck is still 100 times better than that Sanogo thing they have.



ROUSEY said:


> Going to be boss when Tom Cleverley joins Everton and he's actually good because he doesn't have bell whiffs getting on his back all game.


I'll give it one half of football before you despise him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Tom "Seedorf Keano" Cleverley, phil really can build up a player.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



obby said:


> Jesus fuck kada


If Strootman joins us from Roma in January as many people expect, then i'd expect Blind to move back to CB and Strootman as the DM.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> Seriously? What do you know?
> 
> 
> http://www.arsenaltrust.org/news/latest-news/transfer-funds-at-arsenal


I know that it's completely illogical to think a group of bosses tells a manager "We want you to spend this money," watch him spend significantly less than that and continue to be satisfied with his employment. Otherwise, you have uncompetitive ownership, which would always be a significantly larger problem than the manager himself.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Real being linked with Freddy Guarin.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

This deadline day has really been lacking in the hipster troll carwash metrics.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Strootman aint going anywhere in January.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Joel said:


> Strootman aint going anywhere in January.


Agreed but next season we him and he us.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Laser, you asked about the funds available. Not the boards expectations. 

I have no interest in discussing that. I would like to know why Arsene doesn't do everything in his power to win trophies. Like deplete his transfer funds. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Borini stays. Whatever, he's only on 30k a week and he can provide some support in the cup competitions. 

Still would be better if he moved on



Liam Miller said:


>


That's also the same reaction he had when he looked at the table


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Surprised Richards is leaving City since they need to hold onto all the homegrown players they can.

That's going to be one thin CL squad.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Behave Moz :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Baffled by what United have planned.










This? are they going to try to win every game 7-6?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



> United sign Daley Blind from Ajax
> 
> Manchester United is delighted to announce that Daley Blind has completed his transfer for a fee of £14million.
> Daley joins on a four-year contract with the option to extend for a further year.
> ...


wonder why transfer fees are now being announced


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Blind is official, one handsome bastard.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Anyone else see the guy waving a dildo and putting it in the reporters ear on SSN? :lol


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Hahahahahahahahuahdsuyshduqwhfucqwbfcic


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao the fucking dildo.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Look at the reporter not reacting! The ultimate professional :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Blind is gorgeous.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Baffled by what United have planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Don't think any more transfer rumours are gonna come out now. Any moves that will take place in the next 2 hours have already been everything but confirmed.
Falcao won't be announced until 11pm, just like what they did with Özil to Arsenal last year. SSNHQ gotta milk that big deal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Fuck off tom and fuck you arsenal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*












Looks like Cleverley, if he does go, will only be on loan, and Welbeck on a permanent. Would rather the other way round


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

This Welbeck malarkey has really put a damper on this window


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Cleverley has wanted to make the move to Everton for a while I've been told. 

Was never interested in going to Villa or Hull.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I don't want Welbeck, an athletic striker who doesn't score goals, we already have Sanogo. We need an out and out goalscorer if we are going to challenge for the title. 



Ryan193 said:


>


:lmao

Just seen Liverpool have let Sebastian Coates go, legit forgot that guy existed. He been injured or just shit?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't want Welbeck, an athletic striker who doesn't score goals, we already have Sanogo. We need an out and out goalscorer if we are going to challenge for the title.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Whenever he's got a run of games in his actual position he's scored goals. I have no doubt that he'll be great for you lot :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Piss off Cleverley, you wage stealing cunt.

£16 million for Welbeck? That's an alright fee.

Fergie must be fuming, local lads being kicked out. I like it, Van Gaal sees that they're not good enough and shows them the door.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

who gives a fuck about local lads

the problem is that most the talent fergie was working on 'developing' was absolute gobshite


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> Whenever he's got a run of games in his actual position he's scored goals. I have no doubt that he'll be great for you lot :side:


Tbh mate he won't even be first choice for us once our injured players return. He'll end up in a similar position he's been in at United, probably worse as he'll have Alexis, Walcott, Ozil, Ox, Giroud all ahead of him in his favoured positions. Might be ahead of Podolski and Sanogo (hopefully).

Fail to see why you're upset at losing him. He's not going to sniff your starting line-up, or even your bench provided players stay fit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Breaking Arsenal news. Three huge signings...


Abou Diaby
Theo Walcott
Mikael Arteta

Fit players = New signings

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Slient Alarm said:


> Piss off Cleverley, you wage stealing cunt.


Is it still cool to abuse Cleverley? He's done nothing wrong but is getting abuse from our fans yet again



Slient Alarm said:


> £16 million for Welbeck? That's an alright fee.
> 
> Fergie must be fuming, local lads being kicked out. I like it, Van Gaal sees that they're not good enough and shows them the door.


It's a shocking deal! Even after messing us around with Vermaelen we're handing them a player who will no doubt improve them

And if that was LvG though process there'd be a hell of a lot more players heading out before him


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Slient Alarm said:


> Piss off Cleverley, you wage stealing cunt.
> 
> £16 million for Welbeck? That's an alright fee.
> 
> *Fergie must be fuming, local lads being kicked out. I like it, Van Gaal sees that they're not good enough and shows them the door.*


You lot winning the league in 2013 proved Ferguson is the greatest manager of the modern era. Arguably all time.

Frighteningly poor squad. Last season showed the true ability of that squad, Ferguson was a miracle worker.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Tbh mate he won't even be first choice for us once our injured players return. He'll end up in a similar position he's been in at United, probably worse as he'll have Alexis, Walcott, Ozil, Ox, Giroud all ahead of him in his favoured positions. Might be ahead of Podolski and Sanogo (hopefully).
> 
> Fail to see why you're upset at losing him. He's not going to sniff your starting line-up, or even your bench provided players stay fit.


I think he'll end up becoming your best striker given the chance up front for a consistent run of games

I'm upset because he's one of my favourite players and I think he'll become a very good striker. Plus, we're strengthening a rival


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

If Arsenal sold Szczezny and Wilshere I'd probably like them.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Vader said:


> If Arsenal sold Szczezny and Wilshere I'd probably like them.


Why Szczezny?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Cleverley would do well at Everton, he's unfairly been made the scapegoat at United. 

Welbeck is ok but if Arsenal are to make a real push for the title they need someone who can get 20+ league goals and Welbeck isn't going to do that.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

"Arsenal have reached an agreement with Manchester United for the permanent signing of Danny Welbeck.

"The fee is in the region of £16m and there is no expectation that there will be any complications with the 23-year-old's personal terms or medical checks." :mark:

Mario Balotelli or Danny Welbeck. If you had £16m in your back pocket, which would you choose?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Ryan193 said:


> Cleverley would do well at Everton, he's unfairly been made the scapegoat at United.


All he's lacking is confidence. Once he gets it back he'll be a fine player


Ryan193 said:


> Welbeck is ok but if Arsenal are to make a real push for the title they need someone who can get 20+ league goals and Welbeck isn't going to do that.


I'm sure he could if played in his actual position


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Who's Cleverley going to bench to get into Everton's XI? Barry? Nope. McCarthy? Nope.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> Is it still cool to abuse Cleverley? He's done nothing wrong but is getting abuse from our fans yet again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abusing Cleverley will always be cool to me.

I agree that it's a poor deal, we shouldn't be selling to our rivals. I said it was an alright fee, which it is, £16 million for a reserve striker.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Ryan193 said:


> Cleverley would do well at Everton, he's unfairly been made the scapegoat at United.
> 
> Welbeck is ok but if Arsenal are to make a real push for the title they need someone who can get 20+ league goals and Welbeck isn't going to do that.


Danny Welbeck reminds me of Daniel Sturridge. He's 23-years-old, has 20 league goals in 53 starts and is out of position, both similiar.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> Why Szczezny?


Probably because then they'd be completely beatable. I had them to finish second initially but Wenger making a mess of transfers as usual has finished that for me. They could scrape top 4 if they're lucky.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> All he's lacking is confidence. Once he gets it back he'll be a fine player
> 
> 
> I'm sure he could if played in his actual position


Not for me, 12-15 max.



Saint Dick said:


> Who's Cleverley going to bench to get into Everton's XI? Barry? Nope. McCarthy? Nope.


Pretty sure he played in a more advanced role under Martinez at Wigan. Maybe as a '10' while Barkley's out?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Saint Dick said:


> Who's Cleverley going to bench to get into Everton's XI? Barry? Nope. McCarthy? Nope.


He's adding depth to the midfield. Plus, Martinez has used him out wide before


Slient Alarm said:


> Abusing Cleverley will always be cool to me.
> 
> I agree that it's a poor deal, we shouldn't be selling to our rivals. I said it was an alright fee, which it is, £16 million for a reserve striker.


Cleverley always gives his all for the team - give him a break! We know he's not the best player but he doesn't deserve the abuse because of it

Deal agreed for Danny


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Everybody who isn't an Arsenal fan should probably hate Szczesny, tbf. He has that face. 

Absolute best case scenario is that Welbeck becomes something close to Sturridge 2.0. I have no real comment to make on the fee. We're loaded so I don't even give a shit how much we pay as long as it improves us (well, I'd give a shit if it was like £94 million, but it's not so :shrug). 

For real though, coming out of this window with only three centre backs, especially when you consider the likelihood of at least one of them being broken in six at some point, is sort of inexcusable. 

Best part of this deadline day is the cops now forming a Kingsguard around the cameras at Everton after what's his name being raped in the face with a big giant fuck off purple dildo.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Danny Welbeck reminds me of Daniel Sturridge. He's 23-years-old, has 20 league goals in 53 starts and is out of position, both similiar.


Sturridge has far more talent than Welbeck.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Ryan193 said:


> Pretty sure he played in a more advanced role under Martinez at Wigan. Maybe as a '10' while Barkley's out?


Naismith


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Velvet Skybox said:


> Probably because then they'd be completely beatable. I had them to finish second initially but Wenger making a mess of transfers as usual has finished that for me. They could scrape top 4 if they're lucky.


I thought he meant he'd take him here for United which confuesed me because we already have a great keeper and a good back-up

I'm not doubting he's a good goalkeeper


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Saint Dick said:


> Naismith


Think he's better on the right.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Ryan193 said:


> Sturridge has far more talent than Welbeck.


Were you thinking this when Sturridge was underperforming for Chelsea because of being shunted out wide like Welbeck for United now?

There's not much in it at all


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Martinez 'apparently' sees him as a Pienaar/Osman type player.

Not physically superior to others, nor if has he got a ton of pace, but he can link the play up and pass it about and let Mirallas/Barkley/Rom etc do their thing.

Against Arsenal, Pienaar started the game on the left and Osman replaced him after 10 minutes due to injury. Neither of them played as a winger but neither were really in the number 10 role. They were basically linking the play as Naismith played the false 9 role and floated.



Ryan193 said:


> Think he's better on the right.


Naismith is better on the right, or Cleverley is?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Everybody who isn't an Arsenal fan should probably hate Szczesny, tbf. He has that face.


I like the guy - he seems like a good character


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Regardless, Everton & United are apparently some way off from any agreement for Cleverley.

He wants to join but Everton want a loan and United want a transfer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Ryan193 said:


> Not for me, 12-15 max.


Welbeck scored 9 last season, and only started 15 games and 10 sub appearances, and the majority out of position. If he plays up top and gets a regular place there he should have no problem finding the net.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

The fans complaining about lack of business on Deadline Day for their clubs are massively brainwashed by sky.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> He's adding depth to the midfield. Plus, Martinez has used him out wide before
> 
> 
> *Cleverley always gives his all for the team - give him a break! We know he's not the best player but he doesn't deserve the abuse because of it*
> ...


No, he doesn't. He's a coward. When you really pay attention to him, you see how pathetic he is. Defenders looking for a pass and Cleverley runs behind an opposition player thus taking himself out of play. It's a very common occurrence.

I'd never give a player the abuse I give Cleverley if they try. Fletcher is shit, but he tries. Welbeck can be infuriating, but he tries. Cleverley is a disgrace.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> Were you thinking this when Sturridge was underperforming for Chelsea because of being shunted out wide like Welbeck for United now?
> 
> There's not much in it at all


Yeah. Sturridge showed far more at Chelsea than Welbeck has at Utd IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Cleverley to Everton is like, 90% off.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I don't mind Cleverley but I must admit I have never really paid much attention to him.

I'll welcome him, but struggle to see why we would need another midfielder. It feels like we have a handful at least capable of playing in more than one position. If we bought him to nurture along with McCarthy to learn now off Barry and Osman, but to take him on loan isn't worth it. Full strength, I don't think he'd get in the first 11, and would need to see who to sacrifice on the bench. If he's coming in on loan with the option to buy cut price then fine, but if we loan him to sit on the bench it doesn't really bare thinking of. 

I don't think it will happen anyway. It would be a surprise at the moment; those I believe on Twitter are saying it's unlikely.

Not sure if I respect Cleverley for staying at United to fight for his place, or if I feel he isn't looking to move and happy on the bench. 

I must admit I expected more this transfer window, once Lukaku and Barry popped through nothing huge has happened, and I think we could have done with a few more squad players to cover injuries, fatigue and cover for cup games, European and FA/Coca Cola, and surprised we haven't.

Would have been happy with someone like Micah Richards on loan, possibly Toby Alderweireld. Not sure either would have been possible realistically, but would have been happy with the strength back there. Not sure if Richards would fit at Right Back but who knows.

Hearing now no Cleverley. That's fine. Don't feel like we've missed out.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Slient Alarm said:


> No, he doesn't. He's a coward. When you really pay attention to him, you see how pathetic he is. Defenders looking for a pass and Cleverley runs behind an opposition player thus taking himself out of play. It's a very common occurrence.
> 
> I'd never give a player the abuse I give Cleverley if they try. Fletcher is shit, but he tries. Welbeck can be infuriating, but he tries. Cleverley is a disgrace.


Well I can see where your coming from but I don't think he's a coward. He is always calling for the ball and even sometimes throws a strop when he's not passed to. I see him plenty of times coming deep to get the ball from a defender but many a time the said defender lumps it forward

And regarding that comment about him taking himself out of play, he's doing it for a reason. He's not running behind defenders because he's scared, he's doing it to help us become a more fluid team with off the ball movement. When he's moving behind opposition players they follow him back in order to make sure he's marked giving another United player the opportunity to come and pick the ball up freely without those oppostion players close to pressurise them. It'd work a lot more better if we weren't as rigid a team. It kind of seems like our players are scared of leaving their positions/comfort zones



Ryan193 said:


> Yeah. Sturridge showed far more at Chelsea than Welbeck has at Utd IMO.


Fair enough


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Great day for Hull if they get Ben Arfa.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Not sure if I respect Cleverley for staying at United to fight for his place, or if I feel he isn't looking to move and happy on the bench.


Out of the teams in for him, he wanted to leave United and join Everton.

Everton wanted a loan and United wanted a transfer. The clubs couldn't agree on it.

Not as if Cleverley had a choice.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

He's happy to sit on arse for a year picking up his wages.

Says it all about the little shit.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Slient Alarm said:


> He's happy to sit on arse for a year picking up his wages.
> 
> Says it all about the little shit.


Or he wants to stay and fight for his place? We don't know his reason but any excuse to abuse him, eh?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> I like the guy - he seems like a good character


I love him. He winds up opposition fans and players alike to no end, and most importantly he doesn't give me a heart attack when he's actually playing now. He's not world class or anything, but he's way better than a lot of people give him credit for. 

You know how United fans are pissed because Welbeck is coming to Arsenal (well, probably) even though everybody else is laughing about it? It would probably be a similar case if Szczesny left us for United. Non-fans of the respective teams tend to underrate the player in question. Szczesny is a super solid keeper.



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> The fans complaining about lack of business on Deadline Day for their clubs are massively brainwashed by sky.


Yes, this all day. If a deal is done on deadline day it tends to get massively overblown. Eg, if we'd signed Welbeck in July and waited until tonight to sign Sanchez the reactions would be completely different. 

I hate deadline day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

If his contract is up at the end of the season then he can join Everton on a free. 

Saves us spending £7m-£8m when he's a free next year and he's only interested in Everton.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Rumours going round that Cleverley was asking for £60k, double his United wages :lmao


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Sandro signs for QPR for £10m.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



united_07 said:


> Rumours going round that Cleverley was asking for £60k, double his United wages :lmao


I read he was asking for £80k. :lol


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



united_07 said:


> Rumours going round that Cleverley was asking for £60k, double his United wages :lmao





Ryan193 said:


> I read he was asking for £80k. :lol


Yeah, that's a bit greedy :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mystery CB done. Waiting for name...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



GOD of CUNT said:


> You know how United fans are pissed because Welbeck is coming to Arsenal (well, probably) even though everybody else is laughing about it? It would probably be a similar case if Szczesny left us for United. Non-fans of the respective teams tend to underrate the player in question. Szczesny is a super solid keeper.


If we didn't have De Gea I wouldn't say no to him


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> Mystery CB done. Waiting for name...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't you fucking start, Damage.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

The guy at Southampton must be delighted there's no neds hanging about him :lol


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Gaston Ramirez to Hull as well? :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

_*Welbeck is a tremendous signing for Arsenal but if he was going to leave I would have much preferred it to be to a club where he'll be playing week in week out to be able to show just how good he can really be as a forward. £16m is a good fee too in the modern window for an English player. *_


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

It's all rumours, we will never know. Gets to me that someone hears one rumour and is adamant it's true, and in the same thought wont accept any other rumours.

Hoping, preferring to think the best of him, that Cleverley was unable to leave and has the desire to prove himself. 

Not so fickle to think his contract ends in a year that he will leave on a free, if he doesn't get a place at United in the next few months he will leave for 2 or 3 million to a club looking to cement their premiership status in January.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Seabs said:


> _*£16m is a good fee too in the modern window for an English player. *_


I don't know about that

Shaw - £30mil
Lallana - £25mil

That's just this window! There are many more examples of high transfer fees for English players. Unless you mean good for Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

*I meant good for Arsenal.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> It's all rumours, we will never know. Gets to me that someone hears one rumour and is adamant it's true, and in the same thought wont accept any other rumours.
> 
> Hoping, preferring to think the best of him, that Cleverley was unable to leave and has the desire to prove himself.
> 
> Not so fickle to think his contract ends in a year that he will leave on a free, if he doesn't get a place at United in the next few months he will leave for 2 or 3 million to a club looking to cement their premiership status in January.


I hate to say it but it's looking like it's down to his/his agents greed. It seems like he's been told he's not in LvG's plans and that he's got no chance of being a first teamer. With that being the case you'd think he'd jump at the chance of coming to a club like Everton and working with Martinez again if he was more interested in playing football rather than earning a lot of money


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Remy would have been a much better signing.

Chris Wheeler reports: 'The plot thickens surrounding the collapse of Tom Cleverley’s move from Everton to Manchester United.
'Old Trafford sources claim that Cleverley travelled to Merseyside after Everton had a £7.5m bid accepted but the club then made an unsuccessful attempt to knock United down to £5m.
'The three parties have less than half an hour to revive the deal or Cleverley, who was made to train with the reserves last week, faces the prospect of an unhappy few months.'


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> I hate to say it but it's looking like it's down to his/his agents greed. It seems like he's been told he's not in LvG's plans and that he's got no chance of being a first teamer. With that being the case you'd think he'd jump at the chance of coming to a club like Everton and working with Martinez again if he was more interested in playing football rather than earning a lot of money


My only experience with this is on Football Manager - Your player agrees to 50k a week, his club accept 6mil, he's happy with a decent signing on fee and his agents wants more 750k and you have to sacrifice one thing for the other, which never works, and give up. Haha, not really experience but it must come from somewhere. 

Would hate to think that's what goes on though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

LvG has told the players who will not be playing that much, Welbeck has decided to leave as he knows he needs to be getting regular games, while Cleverley is satisfied sitting on the bench for a season. Shows the attitude of the two.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Seabs said:


> _*Welbeck is a tremendous signing for Arsenal but if he was going to leave I would have much preferred it to be to a club where he'll be playing week in week out to be able to show just how good he can really be as a forward. £16m is a good fee too in the modern window for an English player. *_


No way Sanogo or Podolski start over him. He'll be starting probably until Giroud gets fit. Though when Theo comes back Sanchez might be moved to LW to accommodate Walcott and Welbeck. Now we need Nastasic and we're good barring DM but Arteta, Flamini and Chambers will be decent I guess.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



.christopher. said:


> I don't know about that
> 
> Shaw - £30mil
> Lallana - £25mil
> ...


This is why it is a huge risk for top clubs to buy English players unless they are bona fide world class (Utd purchasing Rooney from Everton) or can be world class in the right system (Terry etc).

16 mil however is not a bad price at all for a player who I would class as dangerous rather than dynamic and who definitely has his moments.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Am I on ignore or something?

Cleverley wanted to join Everton.

Everton wanted to sign Cleverley on loan because of Man United's valuation.

Man United wanted to sell Cleverley for £7m-£8m.

The only other clubs in for Cleverley are Villa & Hull, Cleverley doesn't want to play for either. He wants to play for Everton.

Everton can buy Cleverley on the cheap in January or for free next summer.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

RIGHT IN THE PUSSY!

How many times is that now? Different ground every time too lol.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Surely this is the last year they'll do the presenters standing outside the stadium :lol


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Ryan193 said:


> Surely this is the last year they'll do the presenters standing outside the stadium :lol


It's a laugh but it can be contrived by having 20 normal fans inside the ground behind the reporter.

The dildo will have ended it I reckon.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

If the dildo hasn't ended it then the blow up fuck doll sure as shit will have.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No CB. 

Welbeck only. 

Six first defenders. Two of them are currently hurt. 

Absolutely reckless. One more injury then what? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ROUSEY said:


> Am I on ignore or something?
> 
> Cleverley wanted to join Everton.
> 
> ...


no, you're not on ignore  thanks for the info! good to see it wasn't about cleverley's greed that prevented the transfer 


Issues_Sunshyne said:


> It's a laugh but it can be contrived by having 20 normal fans inside the ground behind the reporter.
> 
> The dildo will have ended it I reckon.


i'm surprised they did it outside with the fans again this year but surely the dildo incident will end it now. if not that, the sex doll. if not that, the fan constantly screaming "fuck her in the pussy". if not that, the stoke fans


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Mongs gonna mong. No chance we'll get the decent supporters in the background for future deadline days.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

No new signings, fuck off, Moyes.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

We Rabiot next season. :mark:


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

The kids face in that Villa picture :lmao. 

The whole 'deadline day' shit has gone way too far anyway (not just the mongs outside the training grounds), I really wouldn't care if they stopped the reporters outside the ground nonsense infact I'd probably even be happy about it. It's all just become completely OTT on Sky to the point of being unwatchable, especially once Jim fuuckin White comes on. What makes it even worse is that we're pretty much the only country that goes to these sort of ridiculous lengths to cover it.



(btw if anyone cares I didn't go to the Brit in the end; it's bloody freezing here and the lad who was going give us a lift up there bailed on us :brodgers (but nah we were never that serious about it. got better ways to waste away my monday night (and no, I wasn't that fuuckin fat kid off SSN)).


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Shock of the window as Kranjcar signs for QPR.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Mikey Damage said:


> No CB.
> 
> Welbeck only.
> 
> ...


Call up some kid TBh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Leeds tweet to not go to sleep, there's still things happening.

They then sell two strikers.

Then tweet that's their summer activity done.

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

:lmao that is just brilliant. Trolls gonna troll

Also Arsenal fans considering Welbeck is just a loan deal would you guys really want him after it for £16-18m or whatever it is?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Alan Smith @9smudge
Hearing Falcao has failed a medical. Could it affect Welbeck deal to Arsenal?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

the comments to the leeds tweet :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

:lmao leeds


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Alan Smith @9smudge
> Hearing Falcao has failed a medical. Could it affect Welbeck deal to Arsenal?


It's a fake tweet so no worries.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Baxter said:


> The kids face in that Villa picture :lmao.
> 
> The whole 'deadline day' shit has gone way too far anyway (not just the mongs outside the training grounds), I really wouldn't care if they stopped the reporters outside the ground nonsense infact I'd probably even be happy about it. It's all just become completely OTT on Sky to the point of being unwatchable, especially once Jim fuuckin White comes on. What makes it even worse is that we're pretty much the only country that goes to these sort of ridiculous lengths to cover it.


It is a bit too much. 

I don't really enjoy the look backstage, so to speak, of it all nowadays as well, just happy with the 2 presenters on the desk, the transfer lad with his touchscreen and then guests who know what they're talking about. I don't mind the lads around the grounds if they're giving everyone a chance, I can only hear the Welbeck deal is close but not yet or Holtby is back in Germany 2 or 3 times before I wonder why they don't have them doing something else, an interview with a couple of members of staff or something, just something to stop repeating the same news over and over.

It's one of those things that works excellent on an entertainment level when things are actually going on all night (A few medium sized 10mil transfers, majority of clubs active, some BIG signings, some deals tossing and turning, players turning up out of the blue, things breaking all the time and going right to the last 10, Peter Odemwingie in a car park), but when the two big deals don't really go through and you get it repeated 40 times that it's going to happen definitely, just not yet; that each team have until 11pm and that's it, but when it doesn't happen they are allowed to continue with a leave from the FA and things still filter through passed then, it makes it all a bit pointless. 

It amazes me how much happens on Transfer Deadline Day though, each year. For me, a manager should be able to see where he needs to strengthen as his squad is back from their break and they begin their friendlies, so they get their deals done, which seemed to happen this year. If your manager is signing 10 players on Deadline day you have to worry about it, is it kneejerk? Were they just becoming available through a domino effect of other players coming in? Is it due to this weekend's result? 

All that said though, I refuse to believe so many clubs in the past have left it so late to do their deals. If this was any other profession, waiting until the very last minute to make the changes you apparently need whilst sacrificing time you could have used better would be very telling in how inept you are. 

As Sky base so much around it, I have more than a passing feeling that they have some sort of deal with the certain clubs about certain deals. I'm not talking a conspiracy theory, I just think that a deal is 100% going through on the weekend and Sky aren't listening until the Deadline Day.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

:lmao

https://twitter.com/LUFC/status/506562215357722624


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Extension to the extension lol


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



Ryan193 said:


> :lmao
> 
> https://twitter.com/LUFC/status/506562215357722624


Wow. That's just poor social media. Very funny, though. I would be pretty annoyed as well!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

This is just shit now. Confirm Falcao/Welbeck as happening/not happening pls.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Goodybe sweet danny.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

https://twitter.com/arsenal/status/506592020480393216

save_us.donny


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Still can't believe we've sold him...for fuck sake!

i want him to do well to prove the doubters wrong, but it's arsenal


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Where's the embarrassing #WelbeckisaGooner?

Poor form that


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

He made me laugh
He made me cheer
He sometimes got a jeer.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Welcome Welbz!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

I hope we have a buy back clause cos this lad will fire them to the title.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Welbz will always be DAT guy to me :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*

Has Falcao died during the medical?

Operation #FindFalcao is underway.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*

Borini should have gone to Sunderland. Will hardly get time at Liverpool, waste. 

Gotta say the smart teams (Chelsea, City, Liverpool) got their stuff done early, and have addressed the areas they needed to. Best three transfer windows in terms of the top of the table. United made good signings, but not sure if they addressed all the areas they needed to. Surprised Hull had a big deadline day, didn't see the Ben Arfa loan coming. I think Welbeck is a good signing, not the greatest goalscoring record at United, but he's been playing out wide and off the bench mostly. Good player/workrate and Arsenal did well if they can get consistent goals out of him. However, they haven't addressed their DM issue, and probably could have strengthened their defense.


Just glad Falcao has gone to United and not City. Jovetic to get injured again along with Aguero, to leave Dzeko alone with the ghost of Negredo plz.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*

IT IS DONE. FUCK.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*

Falcao has been found 4 minutes after my operation got underway. I'm amazing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*

I cannot believe that United spent all that money without buying a top CB.

Say what you want about Arsenal's window...but at least Per/Kos are a top duo. And both are better than any CB on United. And they want to play 3 at the back! 

Only a matter of time until LVG dumps the 3-CB formation. Which, if I'm being honest, once they do...goodness. Dangerous side.

-------- Falcao --------
-------------- Rooney ---
ADM ----------------- AJ/Mata
----- Herrera - Uh? -----
Shaw -- CM - Jones -- Raphael
-------- De Gea ---------

That's a top four battler. Easily could hang around with L'Pool, Arsenal, Everton, Spurs, etc.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Sport in Spain saying we've agreed terms with Victor Valdes. Probably just repeating the English press saying we were looking at signing him when he's recovered, but he'd be a great signing if true.

Happy with that window. Not much of a spend in the end, and yet key areas addressed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Once healthy, Valdes takes over for Mignolet right?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Valdes would certainly expect to be first choice. He's months off recovering though, so someone else could easily come in during that time.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke*



united_07 said:


> LvG has told the players who will not be playing that much, Welbeck has decided to leave as he knows he needs to be getting regular games, while Cleverley is satisfied sitting on the bench for a season. Shows the attitude of the two.


Says lot about 2 different characters, I can't fault Danny wanting go elsewhere get more mins as I've said before I bet his seen how much Sturridge progressed leaving Chelsea to Liverpool & thought about wanting do something similar. I hope proves doubters wrong he fit in well at Arsenal style who will love having cf who can stretch the play & run In behind all missing for welbeck is scoring goals & been consistent in front of it. Rather he stayed never nice lose someone like welbeck who brought through ranks & liked cared lot about club but last 12 months asked leave 2 or 3 times now & got his wish fair enough that wanted go to club & prove could be a success elsewhere in the PL.

Wish could say same about Cleverley, Cleverley is on 30k a week which should be mentioned here when speaking about Tom current situation but 12 months left on Tom current deal so a perm deal made sense but not a loan. But whoever it is between him & agent group about deciding his future need have hard look at themselves speaks volumes that Tom turned down moves cos wouldn't pay him his wages. 30k might not seen a lot but clubs like villa & hull have their limits finically speaking but were offering first team football, prob little less money wage wise prob with less money bonus related clauses that Tom has in his current contract with us & chance rebuild his career again which what really matters here. Instead going sit on ass until Jan or from sounds of it next summer due to bonus related clauses kicking in from May 2915 so get 60k week or so & pay off as free transfer. Hope Tom spends the season/till Jan with reserve team. Maybe bit harsh & hypercritical cos Tom looking out for himself like many others would do in same situation & trying get best money deal can but no not for me at least with welbeck he wanted go elsewhere yes it sucks from Manchester United fan pov like me but fair enough didnt want sit on bench with us with us while Tom seems happy collect weekly wage from us regardless of if his sitting on the bench or in the stands. 

Manchester United tweeting that Falcao deal has gone through with 1 year loan option with view to perm deal at end of the season. So nothing that wasn't reported on earlier in the day. Also Michael Keane gone to Burnley on loan till Jan. Very wise move on everyone part there he needs a loan move to pl side to see who copes with life in PL same about Powell who gone to Leicester in loan but for the whole season.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Spoiler: Stretch page
























Still, Danny...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Some of the meltdowns from United fans on the twitty are amazing, and they're all directed at the club itself. It's pretty refreshing seeing a player of a title challenging club (WELL...) going to a direct rival and fans of the selling club being genuinely gutted about seeing them leave, rather than hurling vitriol at the player himself for going (basically the exact thing we've done every time City or United thieved our best player over the last few seasons). It makes me all the more happy about the signing, and not in a spiteful way at all. Hopefully we take care of him. I'm already glad he's here.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*



Mikey Damage said:


> I cannot believe that United spent all that money without buying a top CB.
> 
> Say what you want about Arsenal's window...but at least Per/Kos are a top duo. And both are better than any CB on United. And they want to play 3 at the back!
> 
> ...




LVG will persist with the 352 for now imo.

DDG

Valencia, Jones, Smalling/Evans, Rojo, Shaw
Di Maria Blind
Rooney
RVP Falcao

Which means no mata, januzaj or herrera so feck knows.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

can we get some spoiler tags on that pic...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Some of the meltdowns from United fans on the twitty are amazing, and they're all directed at the club itself. It's pretty refreshing seeing a player of a title challenging club (WELL...) going to a direct rival and fans of the selling club being genuinely gutted about seeing them leave, rather than hurling vitriol at the player himself for going (basically the exact thing we've done every time City or United thieved our best player over the last few seasons). It makes me all the more happy about the signing, and not in a spiteful way at all. Hopefully we take care of him. I'm already glad he's here.


It's because they all know where he's coming from. He wanted game time (preferably in his favoured position) and he wasn't going to get it here and had to go elsewhere. It wasn't like when RvP joined us just because he preferred the club


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*



Mikey Damage said:


> I cannot believe that United spent all that money without buying a top CB.
> 
> Say what you want about Arsenal's window...but at least Per/Kos are a top duo. And both are better than any CB on United. And they want to play 3 at the back!
> 
> ...


----DdG----
Rafael -- Jones - Rojo -- Shaw
-----Blind----
Herrera --- di Maria 
---Mata---
Falcao - Rooney

4-3-1-2/4-1-2-1-2 sharpe or maybe LvG standard 4-3-3 shape using this team below?

---DdG----
Rafael -- Jones - Rojo -- Shaw
-----Blind----
Herrera --- Rooney or mata
Di Maria --- falcao --- Adnan

Its tasty looking 11 & don't believe keep with 3-5-2 shape LvG said couldn't use 4-3-3 due to player available yet when everyone who we brought are fit to me basically screams should be playing a 4-3-3 shape or something similar to that shape. There's no doubt the squad still needs looking into beyond 11 though but team has depth to it then it did but still missing that quality that likes of man city & Chelsea have underneath their main starting 11. But don't see it how unrealistic to say that on paper at jests a top4 challenging side is there of course we would need actually win our first match of season first to achieve that target but whatever.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*



Mikey Damage said:


> I cannot believe that United spent all that money without buying a top CB.


I don't know about "top" just yet but we did buy Rojo remember


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

At least 2 of RVP, Falcao, Rooney, Mata, Di Maria, Januzaj and Herrera will probably have to miss out each match for the line-up to even make a bit of sense.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

De Gea

Rafael- Rojo- Jones - Shaw

Blind- Herrera

Di Maria- Rooney - Mata

Falcao/RVP​

:draper2

Adnan is basically dead. Mata probably gonna be on the bench a lot to accommodate all three of RVP, Rooney, and Falcao. Also I think eventually LVG will have to leave 3-5-2.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: A cold rainy deadline day in Stoke #FindFalcao*



The Monster said:


> ----DdG----
> Rafael -- Jones - Rojo -- Shaw
> -----Blind----
> Herrera --- di Maria
> ...


I think Blind could be the key that makes any formation for United this season. Very versatile player. I think once LVG works out the formation, United get into the top 4 no problems. Still think a CB is needed. Good squad rotation will be key for that team to succeed in the league though. I'm just worried RVP might get phased out if Falcao hits the ground running.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

fuck sake.

1/2) chelsea/city
3/4) liverpool/united
5/6/7) everton/arsenal/spurs









free agents. uh...

no one worth a damn.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Mikey Damage said:


> fuck sake.
> 
> 1/2) chelsea/city
> 3/4) liverpool/united
> 5/6/7) everton/arsenal/spurs


as long as wenger's around you'll never finish outside of the top 4 :side:

it's like wenger gave up his soul in order to never drop outside of it, i'm sure of it. no matter how close you come to dropping out of it each year you somehow avoid it! same with finishing above spurs, too


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Curry said:


> At least 2 of RVP, Falcao, Rooney, Mata, Di Maria, Januzaj and Herrera will probably have to miss out each match for the line-up to even make a bit of sense.


I guess it'll be Januzaj and RVP. Januzaj's still young and we won't want to burn him out and RVP may have some fitness and injury issues.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

https://twitter.com/FALCAO
"Moving to @ManUtd was my decision. It's exciting to play at the world's best club and in such a competitive league."


Spoiler: Stretch page














such a beautful man is our new #9 falcao

we've signed di maria and falcao within a week with no cl football to offer - all hail woodward! :bow


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

incredible to do it without CL.

anyway

ima go jerkoff to some welbeck youtube vids


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

It's not really incredible. Money talks. Also the fact that they had no competition whatsoever for either player. United used to like to act like just the name United would make people move to the club, but now they've shown they're no different to anyone and have to throw obscene amounts of money to get to what they want. But it's a good thing they did this, as they can't afford two seasons away from the CL. They've given themselves a fighting chance now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

So no-one wants to play for United just cos they're United anymore? Okay then.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Mikey Damage said:


> free agents. uh...
> 
> no one worth a damn.


Agudelo?

http://www.stokesentinel.co.uk/Stoke-City-Potters-fear-Juan-Agudelo-pound-10m/story-21140448-detail/story.html

:lmao

And are Almeida and Jonas not still alright? Obviously not for anything resembling a top team but surely they could do a job.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

So guys who had the best and worst transfer window?

Really not being biased, but Chelsea had the best. Got some good money (mostly for the Luiz sale), strengthened the strikeforce and midfield (the two key areas that needed it) and now have a great squad. Cesc and Costa (so far) look like what was needed to make the team click.

Worst is probably Villa. Picked up a couple on free's that aren't great. 

Also sidenote, 'arry getting Sandro for QPR is pretty neat. Some of the top teams could have used him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Vader said:


> So no-one wants to play for United just cos they're United anymore? Okay then.


That's not what I'm saying. I said the club used to try to make out that the ONLY thing you needed was the United name. Always talked about doing things "the United way - the right way". And not even when it comes to just transfer, I'm talking about how the whole club is run. But now there's no more hiding behind those words.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Juan Agudelo is lazy, and just not very good. I don't rate him for shit, but I know other Americans do.

He's MLS-quality, that's it.

Edit:

Best - Chelsea. Hands down.

Shoutout to United, Liverpool, and QPR.

Worst - Villa.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Falcao didn't move to United because they're United tbf. He tweeted some "Hala Madrid" crap just a few days ago then claimed it was just photoshopped - despite many people actually seeing the tweet. He moved to United because very few clubs could afford him and he's on big wages. He hasn't played Champions League for the past five seasons for a reason, and it's not because he's a charitable guy.

Chelsea's window is comfortably the best. Addressed their weaknesses and managed to offload Torres. Burnley have had a pretty poor window. It's not about not getting names, because you can't expect them too. They've just brought in some really odd players.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Does anyone know why Real didn't want Falcao? Hard to say too expensive because that's not in their vocabulary. Seems utterly bizarre.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Benzema just signed a new contract that he was stalling over, so he may have been given assurances that he was their number one man. I would say maybe they don't rate Falcao, but they brought Hernandez in instead, and I really don't believe they could rate Hernandez higher.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Welbz :jay

cannot believe we got Falcao either, such a random transfer. would've much rather just loaned Welbeck out for a season then sell. Clev still here, defs hanging out for dat Everton move.

still need another CB, but ohwell. Falcao/Di Maria/Blind/Shaw/Herrera/Rojo is a good window, despite losing Welbz/Kagawa.

Chelsea have had the best window overall tho.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

I have to begrudgingly say well done to United for getting that calibre of player in with no European football to speak of. You do have to think that it is a risk to pay so much money and such outrageous wages if they were to fall short again, though.

Reasonably pleased with Liverpool's window. I wanted Bony when it began but I'm certainly chuffed with getting Balo in. Valdes on a free later on if the wages are ok would make it a pretty complete upgrade of the team.

An honourable mention surely has to go to Hull with the signings they have made. Pulled out some real good business and somehow got 12m for Shane Long. Well done to them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

undid a lot of great work this window on the final day

getting 24 mil for a 30 year oldnext season will be great, but now we're left short up top in a system where we play 2 strikers/3, and with two of them being very injury prone. we knew for several weeks that he and his family wanted to leave, but dicked about and did nothing. we had the money for a striker but this whole thing was very strange.

huws going permanently annoys me greatly. has the potential to be a top drawer midfielder and has the attitude to go with it. selling him for 3 mil seems incredibly daft. there has to be some sort of clause in there to get him back, otherwise it's silly business.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Cleverley wanted £80K a week :maury Or at least those were his agent's demands. No way was he going to get that with Benteke, Gabby, Vlaar etc on less than that. Well done Lambert for not blinking.

Welbeck moving on up. :dance


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Borini wanted 90k a week from QPR - three times what he currently makes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

LOL


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Falcao didn't move to United because they're United tbf. He tweeted some "Hala Madrid" crap just a few days ago then claimed it was just photoshopped - despite many people actually seeing the tweet. He moved to United because very few clubs could afford him and he's on big wages. He hasn't played Champions League for the past five seasons for a reason, and it's not because he's a charitable guy.
> 
> Chelsea's window is comfortably the best. Addressed their weaknesses and managed to offload Torres. Burnley have had a pretty poor window. It's not about not getting names, because you can't expect them too. They've just brought in some really odd players.


I read that Falcao isn't the only one running his Twitter. Could be true.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

A few journalists talking about the Everton deal breaking down due to wages for Tom Cleverley now, too. 

If it's true, it's amazing to think a player under-performing and not guaranteed a chance of first team football barring a vast amount of injuries is happy to sit on the bench rather than take a pay cut to prove themselves.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

A few journalists also happen to know nothing.

Wages with Cleverley were never discussed because Everton wanted him on loan.

They are not going to pay up to £8m for someone with a year on his contract who they can get on the cheap in just 4/5 months time or even on a free next summer.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Kiz said:


> undid a lot of great work this window on the final day
> 
> getting 24 mil for a 30 year oldnext season will be great, but now we're left short up top in a system where we play 2 strikers/3, and with two of them being very injury prone. we knew for several weeks that he and his family wanted to leave, but dicked about and did nothing. we had the money for a striker but this whole thing was very strange.
> 
> huws going permanently annoys me greatly. has the potential to be a top drawer midfielder and has the attitude to go with it. selling him for 3 mil seems incredibly daft. there has to be some sort of clause in there to get him back, otherwise it's silly business.


We can always go to a 4321 with Dzeko/Aguero up top with Yaya/Lampard/Aguro/Jovetic in the middle of Silva/Nasri, i would like a striker 2 but we defo have more options than we need if it comes down to it. I did like Negrado if only for the option he gives Navas (when he plays well) & Kolarov to aim at.

Kelechi must be a hell of a kid, oh and guidetti fell through?  

EDIT: We should have really annoyed wenger and moved David Villa till Jan...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Mikey Damage said:


> fuck sake.
> 
> 1/2) chelsea/city
> 3/4) liverpool/united
> 5/6/7) everton/arsenal/spurs


United in 3rd/4th? :duck











































































:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



> Everton have confirmed they did complete the loan signing of 18-year-old Belgian forward David Henen before the transfer window closed on Monday evening.
> 
> Henen was transferred from Anderlecht to Greek side Olympiakos on transfer deadline day but was immediately loaned to the Blues for 12 months.
> 
> ...


Baffled.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Even the Everton U21s need loans to be competitive. :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Congrats to Kiz on his transfer thread commissionership this summer



Rush said:


> United in 3rd/4th? :duck
> 
> :duck


Will you please stop doing this post? :kobe11


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

no


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

ur1cheekycuntm8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

I have no idea how I feel about that transfer window. I really don't.

So many conflicting emotions. If you'd have told me the players we'd be bringing in before the window I'd have been like "yay" but then the players out list makes me want to punch a bebe and I'm like "boo".

If Rooney had have left it would have been the perfect window. As it is we have all of these world class attackers which have to work around his shite.

Oh Danny boy...enaldo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Not sure how i'm going to stop laughing when Young still starts next game even though United spent the GDP of Finland this window.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

I'd probably give our window a 6.6.7.8 out of 10. Or 7 out of 10, probably. She has great eyes and an amazing smile, but her body is kinda flimsy and she might break easily when penetrated by a big enough prick. She has a great personality, though. She's dat gal (oh god I am so so sorry plz ignore that).

In terms of positional replacements:

GK - Fabianski out, Ospina in
CB - Vermaelen out, Chambers in
RB - Sagna out, Debuchy in

I'm happy with that. Chambers is like four years old but I already feel more at ease when he plays than I did when Vermaelen played. He'll probably have a fucking mare against City in a couple weeks but whatever, he should be a cracking signing in the long run. Ospina will probably challenge Shez for a starting spot. Debuchy is about the same level as Sagna, just a bit less solid defensively but better going forward. 

Non-straight-up replacement needs going into the window:

Winger - Alexis
Striker - Welbeck
DM - lel
CB cover - lel

Alexis is world class and gives us some much needed pace. Welbeck isn't world class, but he has pace and movement and will actually make a run in behind, plus he's better than Sanogo. Also closes down like a motherfucker and will run himself into the ground. Plus he's better than Sanogo. I have no idea why Wenger decided against bringing in some kind of defensive cover. We basically have the same amount of defenders in the squad this season that we did last season (with there only being three actual centre backs), but two of them are already injured and Debuchy is suspended in the CL. Chambers will probably get a ton of game time this season in a few different positions. If we get lucky and stay unbroken until January then surely Arsene has to do something then. Doesn't need to be a big name or anything, just someone. We're talking fourth choice CB. The DM situation has been a thing for years now and it doesn't seem like he has any plans of changing it any time soon, which is utterly baffling. Arteta is a terrific organiser, but he's physically lacking and will probably be ripped to bits in every away game to a top side again this season. Flamini will kick you but that's about it. There are so many reports that do the rounds every summer that either turn out to be half truths or complete bullshit that I don't even want to talk about things like Carvalho, but if we really missed out on him because we refused to pay the extra £2.5 million to match the release clause...whatever. We were probably never even interested.

Best business done was by Chelsea, obv. Bought a world class centre mid that's hit the ground running like he never left (and will probably lead them to the title), a striker that will actually score goals and probably eat people, and did it all while having a net spend of like -£2 million. Wild.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*










Can also go RVP/Rooney/Mata, Falcao/RVP/Rooney
























/Woodward still sucks and we'll get overrun in defence


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Y'all are gonna be mighty short on that right hand side when Rafael gets sent off every game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Falcao - £350k-a-week
Rooney - £300k-a-week
Di Maria - £250k-a-week
Van Persie - £220k-a-week

That's crazy money if true.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

The amount of revenue they bring in means that it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

"If true." It's not.

I've read that Rooney is still on the same money as his 2010 contract, except his revised contract gives him way more image rights and all that.

No-one knows for certain what Falcao's on other than we're paying £200,000 of it.

Van Persie, £220,000 seems to be the common consensus.

Di Maria, haven't a clue. £250,000 would seem normal for a player like him.

No big deal anyway, with the Adidas and Chevrolet money plus Evra, Vidic, Ferdinand, Giggs and Welbeck off the wage books, I'd said there's only been a minimal increase in our wage budget.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

With Falcao, is it just an option to buy, or an obligation?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Option.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Pretty happy overall with that window. Manquillo, Moreno, Lovren, Can, Lallana, Lambert, Markovic, Balotelli coming in, few loans for some younger guys, don't have to watch Aspas etc etc. Essentially we got what we needed (fullbacks, CB, striker) and improved the depth. Its nice to look at the bench and see options rather than going "oh god, Liverpool is bringing on Moses. please for the love of god kill me him now". Will be really complete if they sign up Valdes later on in the year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

*Pissed off at Welbeck leaving but whatever now. We have a much better team and barring a season of bad luck with injuries getting top isn't as stupid as Rush likes to make out. It might happen it might not. Nobody can know at this stage of the season. We definitely have the players to be right up there now if we can make them work together and keep our wing backs fit. Not being sure of what formation we'll play isn't a bad thing either. Flexibility is good. Liverpool love to brag about how they have the flexibility to change their formation up yet some of the same people saying that think our flexibility is a mess. Hmmm. 

At home we don't really need 3 CBs apart from maybe against the big teams. Blind can push up to CDM and drop back in to CB when needed so 2 CBs can easily become 3 when we're defending and vice versa. We have two quality wingers now as well so we can accommodate playing wingers as well as wing backs if needed. CB will be fine if we commit to a pairing and stick with them. People can rag on the supposed individual quality of them all they like but the important part is that they play as a pair and work as a pair. That's the key to a great defence not a supposed big name CB. Mertasacker and Koscielny hardly fit in that category either but were boss last season. Same for Jagielka and Distin last season. Depth at LB should be fine now as Blind and Rojo can both move over. RB is a worry as we're very dependent on Rafael being available.

Midfield looks fine now. Di Maria and Herrera give us the creativity from midfield we badly needed and Blind and Carrick are decent options to sit behind them. Rooney will continue to be a cancer but there should be enough attacking talent beside him to make up for it now. If Falcao still has his pace then he'll be huge for us. Him and Di Maria will finally inject some pace into our attack which we've needed. Mata and Januzaj probably being 2nd choice is fine too. People ragged on our depth issues this season but now apparently according to the same people it's stupid to have such quality just on the bench. They'll still play a lot over the season. I'd guess first choice XI would be:

De Gea

Rafael Jones Blind CB Shaw

Herrera Di Maria

Rooney

Falcao RVP​
3 strikers playing 3-5-2 is worrying though and why the Welbeck move really pissed me off because he'd still get games here. Blind can move between CB and CDM at any time and Di Maria and Rooney can all move forward if needed and bring Mata or Carrick in. *


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

They do need the money. The owner has lost interest and is getting a divorce, so he's losing a heap of cash.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

Falcao won't be on 350k a week.

In terms of depth I still think United (joint with us) are the most shallow of all the projected top 5 sides, but their first eleven is really strong on the whole. They might regret not going for defensive cover, but then if they do they can sit and drink at the same bar as Arsenal fans. There's plenty room. The attacking options United have are frightening, especially if LVG can get a system to work and accommodate everybody (thought not necessarily in the same starting eleven, obviously. I mean, how do you fit RVP, Falcao, Rooney, Mata, Di Maria and Januzaj into the same starting eleven without it being insanely top heavy? You pretty much can't).


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Slient Alarm said:


> *"If true." It's not.
> 
> I've read *that Rooney is still on the same money as his 2010 contract, except his revised contract gives him way more image rights and all that.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, your agrument for it is much better than his...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*



Seabs said:


> *Pissed off at Welbeck leaving but whatever now. We have a much better team and barring a season of bad luck with injuries getting top isn't as stupid as Rush likes to make out. It might happen it might not. Nobody can know at this stage of the season. *


Mate its 3 weeks in and your side has already been completely dicked by injuries. You expect everything to magically get better? No one has ever denied that looking at United's first XI there is a class team there. What is blatently obvious is that as soon as a few players get injured then everything turns to shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

http://twitter.com/NUFC/status/506594936293429248

sam ‏@Sam_Keady 13h
@NUFC @HullCity YOU ABSOLUTE AND UTTER CUNTS. FUCKING SCUM, HOPE PARDEW DIES. YOU FUCKING PRICKS. SCUM BASTARDS


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

I'm like other United posters on here... mixed emotions, almost bittersweet how I felt last night. Absolutely delighted to be getting Falcao but then when I saw Welbeck was indeed joining Arsenal I was devastated. Everyone can get on his back about how he's not clinical in front of goal but he never progressed as he never got a chance to play as the main striker up front and was always shunted out wide. When he did get a chance at the end of last year he scored 6 goals in a month and then made way for Van Persie again when he returned, which I didn't agree with like most other United fans. I think he will be someone that can score 15+ goals a season, he just needs someone to play him in the right position. 

I'm going to miss the pace, strength, stamina, energy, flicks, backheels and fluid football he brought especially in the big matches. I wish him all the best at Arsenal though, will be very hard seeing him in an Arsenal shirt though.

Overall though, I am pleased with what we brought in; Falcao is going to be a brilliant signing and will help our attacking play so much, I think he'll settle right in, Blind I was very happy we signed as I've always rated him and he could do the defensive duties in midfield for the time being whilst Carrick is out and until we do hopefully get a defensive minded midfielder in the next transfer window. Rojo could become a solid addition to the squad, Di Maria is class and will give us tremendous pace in attack and also provide something in midfield and Herrera and Shaw are fantastic acquisitions to the team, with Shaw being an improvement on Evra defensively and Herrera injecting that creativity in midfield, which we've severely lacked for a long while now.

All in all, a good window and looking forward to how the season goes on now... hope United can gain that prestigious 4th spot and that is even more achievable now with the players brought in.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*










Oh fuck, he looks sad. What have you done, Ed?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

He's on the verge of tears


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Well that's a photoshop taken from a picture of him in a United shirt, so no wonder he looks ready to burst into tears.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

:lmao

My bad.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

_Manchester United ✔ @ManUtd
Good luck to #mufc midfielder Tom Cleverley as he embarks on a season-long loan with @AVFCOfficial. _


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: We did it guys. The window is closed and we're all alive.*

It genuinely must be strange for Danny. Manchester born, United fan, been there since he was 8. It will be a big change for him, genuinely hope he's successful, just not at United's expense.

So happy Cleverley is gone. Almost makes up for Welbeck. More importantly, means more time for ANDERSON! :mark:


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

I still can't believe Cleverley didn't sign for Everton because he wanted more wages.

I also don't care anymore and just said that again so the person who corrects me each time gets a chance to say it again.

The Henen signing is a bit strange, though. He has been training with us so it was expected, but on loan behind Lukaku, Eto'o and others, not sure he'll get a chance.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

TIMOTHY FOSU MENSAH

dan name though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I still can't believe Cleverley didn't sign for Everton because he wanted more wages.
> 
> I also don't care anymore and just said that again so the person who corrects me each time gets a chance to say it again.
> 
> The Henen signing is a bit strange, though. He has been training with us so it was expected, but on loan behind Lukaku, Eto'o and others, not sure he'll get a chance.


Henen was brought in on loan because the club weren't sure whether it was a solid investment for what he would, well did, cost. 

His agent is very close and has a good relationship with both Everton and the Greek team.

Him signing for the Greek team and spending a year at Everton allows the club to take a year long look at him and if they want to, they'll have the option to buy him. If they don't feel he's up to par, he goes back to his new parent club having spent a year abroad at a top academy. 

It's win win for everyone.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Except for Henen. He has to play for Everton


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

You let a wonderful chance to say something funny just slip away there, Denis.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Well I wasn't trying to be funny, I feel bad for the guy :shrug


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Rush said:


> Mate its 3 weeks in and your side has already been completely dicked by injuries. You expect everything to magically get better? No one has ever denied that looking at United's first XI there is a class team there. What is blatently obvious is that as soon as a few players get injured then everything turns to shit.


*The depth is a lot better now though. If Shaw is out then we don't rely on Young as the only cover anymore, if a CB gets injured we're not relying on kids to cover anymore and if Herrera gets injured we're not relying on Cleverley/Fletcher to cover anymore. If an attacker gets injured then we can replace them with Mata and Januzaj now rather than Nani. Like I said we have nice cover everywhere now bar RB so barring some seriously bad luck with injuries we should be ok now depth wise. If there's any issue now then it's cover at RB and maybe at CB although I think that's more dependent on how they can adapt to 3-5-2 rather than individual talent. Don't act like Arsenal and Liverpool don't have their weaknesses either though and that we're a million miles behind you.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

On paper not that far behind if not at all but it's getting it to work on the field.


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Edit: Wrong thread.

Thank glad Cleverley is gone though.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Liam Miller said:


> On paper not that far behind if not at all but it's getting it to work on the field.


That's pretty much it. I would say have a 23/24 man team now we have our "main" 11

DdG
Rafael jones rojo shaw
Blind Herrera 
Rooney or Mata
Di Maria falcao Adnan

& our back up 11

Anders 
Toni smalling Evans Blackett
Carrick fletch? or ando
Felliani
Young RvP*/Wilson Rooney or mata

Put in * over RvP cos of injuries scares & issues plus fact now 31 I feel his about to be phased out of club very soon by LvG either way that's the 23/24. Also question marks remain on mata & Rooney playing together in the "main" 11 as it just doesn't look like both being starting game together when rest of our players are fit cos simple fact is falcao unique player in that doesn't like other cf around him 4-4-2 doesn't work same as any formation where have 2 CF up top he likes no10/CF drops off to create sure but he likes players wide who give him service down flanks & player find him down middle with eye for short pass as at best when doesn't drop deep in general play yes he does do it but when its in ball & team in final 3rd that falcao signs either on break or in general play. Falcao a pure no9 he thrives of rest creating good chances & he score the goals so that in a way means Adnan, di Maria & Mata surely should be starting then?

I'm Also still really worried about Fletch he looks drained in games by 60min mark his barely jogging a week rest between games seem to be to much now so why had ? Next to fletch name & I put Ando as option there (yes I know it a joke his still here but out of fletch & Ando who id have in side if no one else available & down those 2 picks in CM then its Ando barely mind). I'm also more convinced that going go with 4 defenders soon after Int break & try 4-3-3 shape. This is when all are fit & available though which for us so far already has been a huge problem as amount players unavailable for us forced us into using a wingback system with 3 CBS but if "right" players now back & available then a move to LvG preferred 4-3-3 shape is on the cards. Believe what concerns most fans It more about what lies underneath the main 11 not terms of numbers but quality I think that's is where major concerns lie for is but saying that we are in less game this season & we will buy again in Jan anyway I'm 100% convinced of that so look I to adding more quality in depth if possible again in the writer transfer window. 

Overall I'm really happy with our summer signings I think may said last season reckon spend lot cash this summer going to £100m spent but didnt think spend more then that nor who we would buy & end up selling & in the end not even selling it come as complete shock but pleasant one mostly bar Danny leaving.

Di Maria & falcao were a real surprise didnt think it was possible get 1 those 2 in let alone both in space about 10 days or so. While signing Blind, shaw, Rojo & Herrera are all exciting young players who will fix issues in the team no matter what anyone says about negatives about signing them we had sign 2 cm this window, cb & lb & we did. Really pleased with this window.

There Is still areas we need addressing though. There's no denying that as were some way short of the squads that Chelsea & man city both have who are challenging for PL titles but this summer feel like the first time in awhile that were building towards building a new team & squad under a manager a new manager in that under LvG. That in itself is good reason to be excited about things from Manchester United fan pov as last summer we stagnated when should of rebuilt from position of strength now doing it yes when least 1 year to late & from 7th but we are doing it none the less & long overdue team rebuild to. But what count next is getting things down at carrington then on the pitch by winning games again which were it all really counts, once we start doing that things will slowly start falling into place for us once again.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Strootman coming in January. LVG ran the Dutch team through him. Had to completely change philosophy because Strootman was injured.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Valdes on the way to us according to the usual suspects.

I'd be happy with that. He'd give Mignolet a real challenge for the starting job and competition usually breeds improved performance so there's that too. He's also a massive upgrade on Jones apart from the hair but not many best Jones in the hair table.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

i dont think valdes would challenge mignolet at all. he'd fly straight past him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

He loves Liverpool. Guillem said so. No one else try to sign him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Seabs said:


> *The depth is a lot better now though. If Shaw is out then we don't rely on Young as the only cover anymore, if a CB gets injured we're not relying on kids to cover anymore and if Herrera gets injured we're not relying on Cleverley/Fletcher to cover anymore. If an attacker gets injured then we can replace them with Mata and Januzaj now rather than Nani. Like I said we have nice cover everywhere now bar RB so barring some seriously bad luck with injuries we should be ok now depth wise. If there's any issue now then it's cover at RB and maybe at CB although I think that's more dependent on how they can adapt to 3-5-2 rather than individual talent. Don't act like Arsenal and Liverpool don't have their weaknesses either though and that we're a million miles behind you.*


You have excellent cover at left back and in the forward line. You still have problems at CB (arguable seeing as you like Evans & co and i think they're pretty average), RB (Rafael is gun, and... who is your backup? Valencia? lel), and arguably CM, depending on the formation that you run. In many ways this argument is the exact same argument i'm pretty sure we had last season only reversed with me saying Liverpool's depth was okay and you rubbishing it. 

You know Arsenal's biggest weakness? yeah, that lack of a striker thing? Oh wait you sold them Welbeck to help them out :hayden3 (leaving out the fact i don't rate him for the minute)

Injuries are going to happen and the fact that they're already pretty prevalent in United's squad should be a bit of a worry. Especially seeing as one of the injured is your only right back.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Kiz said:


> i dont think valdes would challenge mignolet at all. he'd fly straight past him.


This. At full fitness he would surely be our number 1 keeper.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



The Monster said:


> That's pretty much it. I would say have a 23/24 man team now we have our "main" 11
> 
> DdG
> Rafael jones rojo shaw
> ...


3 things here, first Rojo probably isn't gonna be a first choice CB for us in a 4 man system. second, Rooney will start, and third when fit, Carrick will probably be ahead of Blind. I'm also not sold on Januzaj starting as a first choice either. when everyone is fit I think we'll see

De Gea

Rafael Jones Evans Shaw

Carrick Herrera

Mata Rooney Di Maria

RVP/Falcao

which leaves Lindegaard, Johnstone, Smalling, Rojo, Blackett, Fletcher, Blind, Anderson, Januzaj, Valencia, Young, Wilson and the other of RVP/Falcao to fill up spots on the bench


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



> “For two or three weeks I discussed this issue with my friend Florentino Pérez, the president of Real Madrid,” Khelaifi said in an interview with Le Parisien.
> 
> “We met twice, we made an offer, but we did not agree on the price. For me it was too expensive. It has nothing to do with financial fair play. The player wanted to come to Paris, but this was not possible.”


Would only leave Madrid for Manchester, eh?

:Jordan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Says his agent.

I'm not being awkward btw. I'm aware people lie. I'm just saying that agents are ballbags these days who'd say anything.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Renegade™;39192618 said:


> 3 things here, first Rojo probably isn't gonna be a first choice CB for us in a 4 man system.


Would he really spend 16m on somebody that wouldn't go straight in as first choice centre back? Especially when you look at Evans' current form.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Renegade™ said:


> 3 things here, first Rojo probably isn't gonna be a first choice CB for us in a 4 man system. second, Rooney will start, and third when fit, Carrick will probably be ahead of Blind. I'm also not sold on Januzaj starting as a first choice either. when everyone is fit I think we'll see
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


LvG likes left footers at left cb normally or someone who comfortable playing on that left side (hummels does this well even though right footed he plays on left side of bvb team at cb). LvG want same for someone on right side. Like ball players at cb & if Evans wasn't playing like a idiot which might not be down to him as maybe struggling with 3 cb system & playing way was under SAF last few years. I'm in no doubt that Evans be starting 11 but Rojo played left side of cb at Sporting Lisbon last 2 season so comfortable there. Not seen much him but from I've read the way brings ball out from the back & sets up play from cb on left side & aggressive style off ball will mean that's his in LvG mind. Not saying that Rojo defensive side game doesn't worry me a bit because it does but Evans right now if we were playing 4 defenders the 2 starting cb would be Jones on right & Blackett would be on the left side. But when sort out Rojo visa I'm very interested see how LvG uses him as don't see him starting LWB or LB if shaw available he was brought to play left cb. 

Disagree about Carrick though his out till mid Oct anyway while Blind available & only cm have who can play CDM as Fletch just can't. Carrick is also 33 now & deal runs out next summer. If we are targeting strootman in jan which think we are & with Blind arriving then carrick would of been replaced. LvG comments on Blind when speaks about Blind about saying strength are his intelligence & versatility & blind understanding of LvG own philosophy tells me that Blind playing a major role for us this season. Blind will be barring injury starting games in CDM long before carrick is even fit again. Blind is a vital cog in the machine for us due to way he plays in that sitting role in midfield but yes if he isn't performing then Carrick when his available again he will then Likely take Blind spot in the main 11 playing same role but if not then Carrick is sitting on the bench. 

I agree that as caption it's very unlikely that Rooney will be dropped by LvG but I was thinking along lines of that have now have this amazing no9 in Falcao & Mata is supreme player as one in hole off CF when his in form so why drop those 2? The only reason Rooney wouldn't be dropped is due to being caption? Out if those 2 as I would Rather have mata as no10 & falcao as no9 if both were fit & in form over Rooney in both positions playing a 4-2-3-1/4-3-3 system. 

Wouldn't have Rooney out wide so where would LvG play him? The only way is if we play a 4-3-1-2 shape with Mata off both Falcao & Rooney as 2 number nines. But Falcao has never liked playing with another CF at his best when striker drops off in the pocket/creative playmaker is in the pocket or plays lone striker role in 4-3-3 shape like he did at Porto. Also falcao at best thrives on service from the middle when playmaker is in pocket finding his runs with killer passes &/or from quality service out wide so stretches the play giving falcao more space in middle & Falcao at best inside box getting onto crosses & like playing ball out wide when gets it then darting into box so 4-3-1-2 means any width comes from fullbacks as LvG is manager obsessed with width a 4-3-1-2 puts a huge amount of strain on shaw & rafael shoulders to carry threat out wide. 

Why have falcao then hinder him by not playing to his strengths? To me Mata, Di Maria & Adnan should be starting if falcao is to which he Linley will be doing. The 2 of adnan & di Maria stretch play out wide & have good service down the flanks & supply falcao with good balls into box out wide as well as have overlapping fullbacks in rafael & shaw to allow Adnan & Di Maria float about in pockets inside when both fullbacks bomb down outside. while Mata find Falcao with those killer passes playing off him. Mata hasn't had what he had at Chelsea which was runners off the ball he will do if Falcao Adnan Di Maria are playing beside him & shaw/rafael overlapping. I still think mata finding his feet with us but if has players stretching play for him around him he will find more space in between lines which were he will then start excelling pulling all the strings for us his a far better as no10 then Rooney is there IMO. I also think look we look better as a team whenever di Maria & Adnan on the pitch I can't be only one see/believe this? As both have pace & urgency & composure to deliver quality passes/crosses in the final 3rd & when it matters. We are far to slow in final 3rd if there both not around/on the ball, Rooney falls into that category of being to slow for us he doesn't carry same pace he once did nor as a creative player don't see him making those passes plot defences in final 3rd through the middle when game opposition defence are back like mata can do. 

LvG doesn't care about sentiment never has his a ruthless bastard who deals with things by cold & hard facts of what he sees & knows. If someone isn't doing what asks or someone of lesser name playing better or showing more in training then they he will play/be given chances & under performing player/s no matter who it is are dropped.

Look no further then this summer window for us & our season even so far to date. Isn't afraid of making big decisions if LVG was confident in RvP & Rooney starting together as pair up top he never got Falcao why even bother? LvG never gone after shinny toys names because that type of player is available his gone after player who he feels offer something to the team doesn't have currently or go to youth set up see if someone from there can offer what it is his looking for as someone in main team isn't delivering that type of quality. 

RvP most likely to miss out in starting 11. I'm Sure LvG thinks highly of RvP but cold harsh truth is RvP has just been replaced by Falcao this season as it stands. Also reading James Ducker piece today about Welbeck & falcao situations on deadline day he talks about James Wilson in it. Its Well worth reading.

He (James ducker) Says that LvG rates Wilson very highly as most Manchester United teammates/staff/scouts/fans do & should do & that Wikson is in LvG plans going forward with the side even putting Wilson ahead of welbeck in CF pecking order this season had Danny stayed. Its a massive vote of confidence to Wilson as RvP 31 now anyway & injury prone anyway & Rooney 29 in Oct now so as stands heading into our next team would be RvP that's replaced quite logically first by younger player why can't it be Wilson

Fletch is vice caption but LvG has taken him off twice cos wasn't doing it on pitch yet blind is likely take his spot in the 11 after the break anyway. LvG didn't fight keep Rio its his call if wanted to then asked him to stay yet so far this summer he said Blackett deserves chance rather then buying 2 CBS we will see how that decision ends come May 2015. 

If Rooney wasn't the caption then I have to ask would he be starting games? If anybody else wasn't playing well then they would be dropped right there & then & so far Rooney been very poor in 3 games his played in. We have players around who deserve be starting games ahead of him. I'm Not saying Rooney would be dropped right away but doesn't get into form & see signing of Falcao as threat to his no9 spot & then Rooney will be dropped. The team what counts & what LvG believes is best team to get him points Rooney being caption means bugger all if isn't doing his shift which so far his not done. Rooney needs buck up his ideas & hit some form otherwise he be dropped if he in form he likely play off Falcao but in my eyes the team will function better without Rooney in the starting 11 & di Maria, falcao, mata & Adnan as front 4. My thinking also might be that LvG might try & turn Rooney into CM anyway just as he did with Bastian Schweinsteiger at Bayern Munich, which might not be worst idea in the world at this current time for him & for the team.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Palace have signed Andy Johnson. So that's... something.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Joel said:


> Would only leave Madrid for Manchester, eh?
> 
> :Jordan


A claim made by the owner of PSG (completely objective there then) while in the middle of a whiny rant about FFP  Serious sour grapes there. I'm not saying Di Maria preferred United over PSG or vice versa as it seemed like both clubs were in for Angel at different times and negotiations with Real never really took off but this is hardly proof. Just a whiny rich guy complaining about not being allowed to abuse the system because he overspent on a defender not worth anything like the price tag :banderas

Thanks for that by the way


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

what system would he have been abusing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

I'm not on about whether he would have chosen PSG over United either. Maybe he wouldn't have. Only Di Maria knows that. I'm just pointing out the bollocks in his quote about United being the only team he would leave Madrid for.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Fuck you ollie holt and the rest of you pundit/journo cunts, you can all suck on falcao's chode.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*



Joel said:


> I'm not on about whether he would have chosen PSG over United either. Maybe he wouldn't have. Only Di Maria knows that. I'm just pointing out the bollocks in his quote about United being the only team he would leave Madrid for.


Tbf we don't know how true that is. I hope it isn't tbh. I'm personally of the opinion that from the POV of a professional footballer (or manager tbf) there's no room for sentimentality so if Di Maria is being truthful he is rather limiting himself  Albeit to 2 of the biggest teams in the world :


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507469833588731905
GOOD ENOUGH FOR CHAMPIONS LEAGUE-PLAYING ROMA BUT NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR ALAN PARDEW'S NEWCASTLE

Apparently we're paying 80% of his wages. What? :haha

Hatem 


Damn how do I use this space-age twitter function?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

John Guidetti's loan to Celtic has been approved.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

Ronaldinho has been offered a chance to extend his career - by Basingstoke Town.
The Conference South side have offered a contract to the former Barcelona and AC Milan star who is a free agent after leaving Atletico Mineiro in Brazil, according to the Basingstoke Gazette. 
The 34-year-old has also been offered flights to England and accommodation as part of the ambitious deal.

Basingstoke claim to have been in contact with Ronaldinho's brother, Roberto De Assis, who also acts as the player's agent.
Simon Hood, Basingstoke Town's marketing director, said: 'Discussions have been had, and there is an offer on the table. Now it is up to Ronaldinho to decide whether he wants to take us up on it.
'He is on a free transfer and if he wants to get into English football, I cannot think of a better way to do that than by signing for Basingstoke Town

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ference-Basingstoke-Town-yes-Basingstoke.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: WF SAUCES: TOM CLEVERLEY TO ASTON VILLA APPROVED*

I give it 2 days before he gets bored and stops turning up if he does join.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours are already going round about Strootman in January, apparently he has changed his agent to the same as RvP


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sturridge out for 3-4 months according to sauces.

Hahahahahahahahahhauqhshduwhduiwhuhnw8rhq8mhr8hfy8hmuh


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:woy


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I care about Scotland :draper2


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Curry said:


> I care about Scotland :draper2


Now I've seen you post, I care about curry. Tikka Masala is on the cards tonight. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Sturridge out for 3-4 months according to sauces.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahhauqhshduwhduiwhuhnw8rhq8mhr8hfy8hmuh


What has this got to do with transfers and/or the transfer window?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What has this got to do with transfers and/or the transfer window?


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think you are saying "HA" that many times irl at all


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm lolling right now, thank you very much


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Deal agreed for Cleverley of £8m, then we get him on loan without paying a fee when he is in the last year of his contract. Thank you Woodward :flair


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Woy damning Liverpool even from beyond the grave. You can't kill The Owl. 

Welbeck to play through the middle now and score four hat-tricks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Sturridge out for 3-4 months according to sauces.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahhauqhshduwhduiwhuhnw8rhq8mhr8hfy8hmuh


lol no. I'll trust the guardian thank you


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> lol no. I'll trust the guardian thank you


Yup. 2-3 weeks apparently. I'll trust Balo, Lambert and Borini to do just fine for less than a month thanks.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mozza is a proven #ITK. You guys should be worried.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

And Ronaldinho is going to play in Mexico.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck yes @ Strootman, yes plz :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Saturdays without football aswell as the transfer window being closed. Why? WHY????


----------

